# New Amp from HeadAmp - GS-X Mini



## Rhamnetin (Oct 5, 2018)

A new dynamic amp from HeadAmp is inbound, the GS-X Mini. Here is all known information about it.

*Official update on 10/5/18*

*Official Product Page*

It is a balanced solid state headphone amplifier based on the class A "Dynalo" circuit designed by Kevin Gilmore (*read more*) which is one of the best headphone amp circuits ever designed, the same basic circuit used in HeadAmp's flagship GS-X Mk2 and also the Gilmore Lite Mk2.

This new amp is able to convert single ended input into balanced (it hasn't been stated just how it does this yet, but these days Dynalo builders are using the "*Super Symmetry*" design as Nelson Pass calls it).


$1,795 with Alps Blue volume pot, $1,995 with DACT stepped attenuator

Ships Q1 2019, up for preorder as of 10/5/18

Has RCA and XLR inputs as the photos below show
Has preamp functionality and two gain settings as the photos below show











I will continue to update this thread with more details as they are announced. It has been a long time coming. I would say the original GS-1 still surpasses pretty much every solid state headphone amp below $1,200-1,500, it was surely missed.


----------



## whirlwind

I will be watching this thread.  Good stuff!

 GS-X Mk2 is the only SS amp that has really had me interested in any SS amp. I have been close to purchasing one.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Most excellent! I was a big fan of the GS-1, glad to see it make a comeback!!!


----------



## Rhamnetin

Also for reference, the new one looks quite a bit bigger than the old. Here is the original:






The original GS-1 is still in the very top tier of single ended headphone amps for those who don't know. If you find a used one for a good price, don't hesitate.


----------



## justin w.

it's about 1" wider, dimensions are very close. Currently, i am not sure if this will be a GS-1 mk2 or a GS-X mini. It is a little of both, and also some stuff that is entirely new.

The DACT will be an optional volume control, same as on the original GS-1. The parts are currently being powder coated, but when I have them back I will take a picture of the original vs new side by side.


----------



## Rhamnetin

justin w. said:


> it's about 1" wider, dimensions are very close. Currently, i am not sure if this will be a GS-1 mk2 or a GS-X mini. It is a little of both, and also some stuff that is entirely new.
> 
> The DACT will be an optional volume control, same as on the original GS-1. The parts are currently being powder coated, but when I have them back I will take a picture of the original vs new side by side.



Thanks for the reply. I will edit the thread title to better reflect the undecided name of this amp.


----------



## MacedonianHero

justin w. said:


> it's about 1" wider, dimensions are very close. Currently, i am not sure if this will be a GS-1 mk2 or a GS-X mini. It is a little of both, and also some stuff that is entirely new.
> 
> The DACT will be an optional volume control, same as on the original GS-1. The parts are currently being powder coated, but when I have them back I will take a picture of the original vs new side by side.



So glad to see the GS-1 (or GS-X mini) come back! The original was one of my favourites!


----------



## mulveling

That looks awesome!!


----------



## DarKu

justin w. said:


> when I have them back I will take a picture of the original vs new side by side.


Could you please picture it near a GS-X Mk2 as well?
Much appreciated.


----------



## BLacklWf

Dear HeadAmp - will you please consider making a power amp version without the volume control?  Since many DACs these days have the volume control, I think it makes a sense for the power amp version which would benefit from the reduced components/cleaner signals.  

Nice quality looking inside by the way.  I'm subscribed!


----------



## avsmusic1

subbed


----------



## DarKu

justin w. said:


> The parts are currently being powder coated, but when I have them back I will take a picture of the original vs new side by side.


Still waiting for those pics...


----------



## Rhamnetin

In hindsight, it's hard to believe the GS-1 was $750. Most other companies would build an inferior version of the amp and charge double. Now that price range is pretty much a void as far as solid state amps go.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Rhamnetin said:


> In hindsight, it's hard to believe the GS-1 was $750. Most other companies would build an inferior version of the amp and charge double. Now that price range is pretty much a void as far as solid state amps go.


Not to be whatever, but could you provide an example of an amp with very similar parts, total bill of cost that retailed for double.


----------



## Rhamnetin

Sonic Defender said:


> Not to be whatever, but could you provide an example of an amp with very similar parts, total bill of cost that retailed for double.



The math wouldn't add up exactly to that specific example but I think you get the overall point; the profit margins on the GS-1 seem surprisingly low to me. Compare the GS-1 for $750 to similarly priced portable amps from RSA. Also things like seeing very similar power transformers and Alps RK27 volume pots in amps over 3x the cost.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Rhamnetin said:


> The math wouldn't add up exactly to that specific example but I think you get the overall point; the profit margins on the GS-1 seem surprisingly low to me. Compare the GS-1 for $750 to similarly priced portable amps from RSA. Also things like seeing very similar power transformers and Alps RK27 volume pots in amps over 3x the cost.


No worries, and yes I do get your point. I apologize and admit I reacted a little at the idea that most companies would charge double the price. While I suspect that you are right that they perhaps made less profit margin, I would be shocked if they could charge half. In electronics, profit margins are typically not nearly as high as people think, a 50% margin would be quite high, but perhaps in the personal audio marketplace right now there are higher margins. I understand that at the heart of things you were simply trying to be complimentary to the value the amp represented to you, and that you appreciated the company wasn't in your mind trying to wring out every possible penny of profit, fair enough. Cheers.


----------



## omniweltall

So far this amp looks very interesting. Hopefully they wont follow some companies that try to wring out as much profit as possible, and give us a fair price. I look forward to it.


----------



## headsman

This amp is probably the most exciting thing on my radar at the moment. It's probably going to be a tossup between this and the ECP Torpedo 4 which unfortunately just got priced in higher than I expected at $2200. I'm interested to see whether its voiced closer to the GSX or the Gilmore Lite.


----------



## Rhamnetin

headsman said:


> This amp is probably the most exciting thing on my radar at the moment. It's probably going to be a tossup between this and the ECP Torpedo 4 which unfortunately just got priced in higher than I expected at $2200. I'm interested to see whether its voiced closer to the GSX or the Gilmore Lite.



I don't think either amp has much in the way of voicing. The Dynalo circuit is meant to be as transparent as possible, although it is true that one can still use different input FETs to achieve a different, more voiced sound. I always got the impression though that HeadAmp went for maximum transparency and uncolored sound.


----------



## headsman

Rhamnetin said:


> I don't think either amp has much in the way of voicing. The Dynalo circuit is meant to be as transparent as possible, although it is true that one can still use different input FETs to achieve a different, more voiced sound. I always got the impression though that HeadAmp went for maximum transparency and uncolored sound.



I agree with the overall aim of Headamp designs but have you heard both amps? I would personally take the Gilmore regardless of price as I find the GSX to be a touch too neutral with very slight peaks in the 4khz & 6khz regions. I listen to a lot of badly mastered music (as does anyone listening to modern recordings) and do find the more expensive amp to be slightly fatiguing. The Gilmore Lite, while certainly not V-shaped or excessively coloured, is a slightly more relaxing listen with less emphasis on the upper mids and rounder bottom end. Please note I am not in any way saying that either amp is at all warm, slow or "tube-like". They are slightly different takes on the same transparent, SS sound and I know which one I prefer.

Technology marches on, Justins tastes and hearing change as he gets older, different DACs (and thus chains) become more popular. I'd be surprised if 2 amps built 10 years apart sounded exactly the same even if the circuit design is essentially unchanged. I'm excited what the designer has to offer as someone near the top of his game with another decade of experience.


----------



## Rhamnetin

headsman said:


> I agree with the overall aim of Headamp designs but have you heard both amps? I would personally take the Gilmore regardless of price as I find the GSX to be a touch too neutral with very slight peaks in the 4khz & 6khz regions. I listen to a lot of badly mastered music (as does anyone listening to modern recordings) and do find the more expensive amp to be slightly fatiguing. The Gilmore Lite, while certainly not V-shaped or excessively coloured, is a slightly more relaxing listen with less emphasis on the upper mids and rounder bottom end. Please note I am not in any way saying that either amp is at all warm, slow or "tube-like". They are slightly different takes on the same transparent, SS sound and I know which one I prefer.
> 
> Technology marches on, Justins tastes and hearing change as he gets older, different DACs (and thus chains) become more popular. I'd be surprised if 2 amps built 10 years apart sounded exactly the same even if the circuit design is essentially unchanged. I'm excited what the designer has to offer as someone near the top of his game with another decade of experience.



Yeah I think those sound character differences are just the result of the power supply differences and perhaps the GS-X Mk2 being fully balanced. But I wouldn't know for sure.


----------



## purk

This will be a killer amp.  So glad that Justin decides to bring it back and make it even better!


----------



## Promenadeplatz

Rhamnetin said:


> Also for reference, the new one looks quite a bit bigger than the old. Here is the original:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What you think is a reasonable good price? Is there a mk2 version of this available as well?


----------



## Rhamnetin

Promenadeplatz said:


> What you think is a reasonable good price? Is there a mk2 version of this available as well?



Seeing as how it was $749 and they've been discontinued for some time now, I'm thinking no more than $550. Granted it will outperform most sub $1500 amps I think.

There was no Mk2 (this new amp could take up that name, or GS-X Mini), but there were upgrades available for it. There was a DACT stepped attenuator upgrade and I believe some other upgraded related directly to the amp boards themselves (Dynalo+ modules). Not sure what the Dynalo+ modules actually were though.


----------



## purk

Rhamnetin said:


> Seeing as how it was $749 and they've been discontinued for some time now, I'm thinking no more than $550. Granted it will outperform most sub $1500 amps I think.
> 
> There was no Mk2 (this new amp could take up that name, or GS-X Mini), but there were upgrades available for it. There was a DACT stepped attenuator upgrade and I believe some other upgraded related directly to the amp boards themselves (Dynalo+ modules). Not sure what the Dynalo+ modules actually were though.


If you have the GS-1 MK1, you can upgrade to the Dynalo plus modules.  Just need to contact Justin and buy two modules.


----------



## koven

Hope Justin can give an update soon on availability ETA and price!


----------



## purk

I am guessing between 1.5 to 1.8k.


----------



## Zulkr9

Any eta on when this amp is coming out, it looks gorgeous, I hope the price is a little lower about around a 1000 usd. I would really love to get my hands on one !


----------



## Rhamnetin

Nothing yet. From the looks of it, I'm guessing a 1k price tag would mean it's being sold at a loss.


----------



## Mrstump5

What's going to be the difference from the gsx


----------



## Rhamnetin

Mrstump5 said:


> What's going to be the difference from the gsx



This one converts SE signal to balanced while the GS-X Mk2 doesn't. The GS-X Mk2 has a dual mono power supply design while this doesn't seem to. I'll let more knowledgeable people comment further.


----------



## Zulkr9

Rhamnetin said:


> Nothing yet. From the looks of it, I'm guessing a 1k price tag would mean it's being sold at a loss.


absolutely right, but one can dream, maybe a cheaper option without a stepped attenuator and some cost cutting  What do you believe to be a realistic price for this ?


----------



## purk

Well the audio circuit is essentially the same I believe.  Going from single to dual mono fully regulated linear PSU can yield refinement much blacker background so you can experience more depth.  Better PSU will also yield greater sense of dynamic too.


----------



## Rhamnetin

Hype train time! New info and photo from Justin: it is now officially called the GS-X Mini, a prototype will be at the Rocky Mountain Audio Fest next month, and the price will be about half that of the GS-X Mk2! Two volume control options will once again be provided: Alps Blue or DACT stepped attenuator.








A new bargain in headphone amps for sure. I'm confident that the only better solid state headphone amp is the GS-X Mk2.


----------



## h.rav

Nice


----------



## Mrstump5

Rhamnetin said:


> Hype train time! New info and photo from Justin: it is now officially called the GS-X Mini, a prototype will be at the Rocky Mountain Audio Fest next month, and the price will be about half that of the GS-X Mk2! Two volume control options will once again be provided: Alps Blue or DACT stepped attenuator.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its beautiful! I cant wait to hear reviews on it. Ill be buying one of it's not too bright sounding


----------



## avsmusic1

Rhamnetin said:


> about half that of the GS-X Mk2!



So a target of ~1500?


----------



## Rhamnetin

avsmusic1 said:


> So a target of ~1500?



+/- a few hundred Justin said (the DACT stepped attenuator option ought to add a few hundred). And based on my experience with another balanced Dynalo with a single well designed PSU (Pure BiPolar), any other solid state amp at any price point will be hard pressed to compete with this one.


----------



## purk

I am quite sure that it will sound quite wonderful and gotta be a bargain at the asking price.


----------



## ufospls2

Welp. Thats another one to stick on the _"do want" _list.


----------



## thanks4alltheFish

This looks very interesting and the price point seems reasonable


----------



## Rhamnetin

I'm guessing it'll be at the NY Audio Show in November, if so I'll get to use one then. Unfortunately I no longer have the ZMF Ori which would be great for testing; power hungry and closed back (since it will be a noisy environment), but on the other hand I have owned an extremely similar amp so I know what to expect. Maybe I'll get to do side by side testing with the GS-X Mk2 using an Audeze LCD-XC, we'll see.


----------



## whirlwind (Sep 30, 2018)

Oh yeah, that looks wonderful....this is very interesting.....I may have to hop on board for one of these at some point.

The GS-X  MK2 is the only solid state amp I have ever been interested in.
I also own the Ori.


----------



## avsmusic1

@Rhamnetin  Does Zach usually go to the NY show? Maybe he’ll have an Ori on hand. 

If not, I’m betting there is someone here who could be talked into bringing one


----------



## Rhamnetin (Sep 30, 2018)

avsmusic1 said:


> @Rhamnetin  Does Zach usually go to the NY show? Maybe he’ll have an Ori on hand.
> 
> If not, I’m betting there is someone here who could be talked into bringing one



Unfortunately not, though he does attend shows in the Chicago area.

I think HeadAmp has had the LCD-XC at their booth every year for the last 2 or more years now, that would suffice. Also the Fostex TH-900Mk2 but that's so easy to drive. I can bring a ZMF Classic at least.

If it quiets down in that room then perhaps we can compare something like the Susvara on both amps.


----------



## dieslemat

Curious to know your thoughts on the GSX-II vs Schiit Ragnarok


----------



## Rhamnetin

dieslemat said:


> Curious to know your thoughts on the GSX-II vs Schiit Ragnarok



I'm curious too, more so about the GS-X Mini vs the Ragnarok since they're in the same price range. I haven't come across a Ragnarok in my travels yet. Though I've never come across a class AB amp that sounds as natural to me as a nice Gilmore designed class A amp.


----------



## purk

I love the fact that Justin still retain the loop out/pre amp out with toggle switch in a very desktop friendly package.  Man I want one already.


----------



## dieslemat

Rhamnetin said:


> I'm curious too, more so about the GS-X Mini vs the Ragnarok since they're in the same price range. I haven't come across a Ragnarok in my travels yet. Though I've never come across a class AB amp that sounds as natural to me as a nice Gilmore designed class A amp.



If the mini is Class A and almost the price of the Ragnarok then relatively the mini is much cheaper


----------



## Rhamnetin

dieslemat said:


> If the mini is Class A and almost the price of the Ragnarok then relatively the mini is much cheaper



Every Dynalo is pure class A, inherent to the design so no worries there.


----------



## Rossliew

The gsx mk ii sounds like everything and nothing, such is its transparency. 

I'm guessing the mini should have similar qualities.


----------



## Rhamnetin

Rossliew said:


> The gsx mk ii sounds like everything and nothing, such is its transparency.
> 
> I'm guessing the mini should have similar qualities.



For sure, that quality extends down even to the Gilmore Lite Mk2, just not to the same degree of course. The GS-X Mk2 was my introduction to such high quality and truthful amps; ever since then I have only been interested in such amps and I will never go back, having gone from a Pure BiPolar (very similar to this) to the KGSSHV Carbon. Maximum transparency for the win!


----------



## Rossliew

The transparency can be frustrating at times yet rewarding at other times. One is able to tune the sound using cables or sources. A truly great amp.


----------



## Mrstump5

I wish we had more news on it. I want to know the expected launch


----------



## Rhamnetin

Mrstump5 said:


> I wish we had more news on it. I want to know the expected launch



I'll be sure to ask in person next month (unless a date is already announced before then).


----------



## Rossliew

Its going to be debuted at RMAF i believe.


----------



## HeadAmpTeam

It's live at RMAF now. Pre-order is open on our website. Brief overview is that it gives balanced drive from a single-ended source, 4W into 50ohms, discrete power supply, XLR and RCA preamp outputs. $1795 with Alps Blue potentiometer, $1995 with DACT attenuator. Shipping early 2019.

https://www.headamp.com/order/headamp-gs-x-mini-balanced-headphone-amplifier-pre-amp/


----------



## Mrstump5

HeadAmpTeam said:


> It's live at RMAF now. Pre-order is open on our website. Brief overview is that it gives balanced drive from a single-ended source, 4W into 50ohms, discrete power supply, XLR and RCA preamp outputs. $1795 with Alps Blue potentiometer, $1995 with DACT attenuator. Shipping early 2019.
> 
> https://www.headamp.com/order/headamp-gs-x-mini-balanced-headphone-amplifier-pre-amp/


!!!!!!


----------



## Rhamnetin (Oct 5, 2018)

Delicious! Also, only $200 more for the stepped attenuator seems like a bargain considering the cost of it. Granted the amp in general is a bargain compared to other solid states.


----------



## mulveling

That looks like a spectacular amp - I hope you sell truckloads. You should!


----------



## purk

I am a little of jealous to those who will get to try the Mini.


----------



## whirlwind

I am interested in hearing peoples impressions of this beauty.


----------



## Deftone

purk said:


> I am a little of jealous to those who will get to try the Mini.



Always wanted to try a GSX amp with 650 because i like solid state amps more with it but dont feel comfortable importing expensive items. If i did live in US though id be ordering a GSX mini right now.


----------



## purk

Deftone said:


> Always wanted to try a GSX amp with 650 because i like solid state amps more with it but dont feel comfortable importing expensive items. If i did live in US though id be ordering a GSX mini right now.


I still would go for it.  I have SuSy Dynalo and it is seriously impressive.  GSX Mini should be similar if not better.


----------



## Deftone

purk said:


> I still would go for it.  I have SuSy Dynalo and it is seriously impressive.  GSX Mini should be similar if not better.



I considered it but +30% tax + over seas shipping + royal mail handling fee. Think i might snag the gillmore lite mk2, that pill is  alot easier to swallow.


----------



## Whitigir

Wow, this look to be very impressive


----------



## Zinfin

From a pure reliability perspective, is the DACT attenuator better than the Alps potentiometer? Does noise and channel balance degrade faster on the potentiometer than on a stepped attenuator?


----------



## Rhamnetin

Zinfin said:


> From a pure reliability perspective, is the DACT attenuator better than the Alps potentiometer? Does noise and channel balance degrade faster on the potentiometer than on a stepped attenuator?



The stepped attenuator guarantees perfect channel matching unlike the Alps pot. Overall the reliability of the attenuator is going to depend on the resistors used on it, and DACT does not cheap out there. So the DACT is better except for the fact that it's only 24 steps. I do wonder why they don't use the much less costly Acoustic Dimension 41 step attenuators which also use very high quality resistors.


----------



## Whitigir

Rk50 m that is the real thing


----------



## Rhamnetin

Whitigir said:


> Rk50 m that is the real thing



RK50 has no business being in a sub $2k amp though (it'd make up about half the price), but yeah I wish!


----------



## Suppa92

Is this sound better than Audio-GD Master 9? they also have high-quality relay volume controllers and class a. If anyone have listened this mini or gs-x mk2 against the master 9?


----------



## Rhamnetin

Suppa92 said:


> Is this sound better than Audio-GD Master 9? they also have high-quality relay volume controllers and class a. If anyone have listened this mini or gs-x mk2 against the master 9?



People have said the Master-9 and Audio-GD products measure poorly, but I haven't actually seen Master-9 measurements (while we know GS-X Mini measurements are top tier).

Master-9 is known to have a more smoothed over sound than the GS-X Mk2. I've read that in a few posts, but have no Audio-GD experience myself.


----------



## MomijiTMO

I'm grateful that this has been created. My GS-1 has been my go to amp for years. Looking forwards to reading some impressions and reviews.


----------



## cprime

Out of my price range (but you never know) but looks so good, especially w/that gorgeous blue face plate.


----------



## Mrstump5

I'll probably be getting a black one. Its so pretty


----------



## bfreedma (Nov 21, 2018)

Now available for preorder. Estimated delivery -  Q1 2019

https://www.headamp.com/order/headamp-gs-x-mini-balanced-headphone-amplifier-pre-amp/

Balanced drive from single ended sources.  Interesting.


----------



## daltonlanny (Dec 17, 2018)

Very interesting indeed!
I used to own a GS-1 and loved it. Truly regret selling it.
The only weakness was that it didn't really have the output to drive my Hifiman HE-6 very well.
I just wonder how the power output of this GS-X Mini amp will compare with the regular GS-X?
How will they compare sonically as well?
I am also curious on whether or not this GS-X Mini amp will be able to drive the Hifiman HE-6 well, or not, through its balanced headphone output?


----------



## Mrstump5

Anyone who owns gsx mk2 or any of the gsx can you chime in on the soundstage it has?


----------



## Whazzzup (Dec 17, 2018)

GSX MK2 is a true wire N gain amp that puts a microscope on your dac and source. Its truly remarkable that it steps out of the way and you are left with the bloom if you need it. The Mk2 is fast and im officially married to it, yup id take it to vegas for a honeymoon but seriously, I found several things helped, a quality server, quality interconnects. But if your looking for an amp thats going to mess around with the sound, not GSX mk2. buy the way MK2 under med gain will run anything, susvara he6 .....


----------



## Rhamnetin

daltonlanny said:


> Very interesting indeed!
> I used to own a GS-1 and loved it. Truly regret selling it.
> The only weakness was that it didn't really have the output to drive my Hifiman HE-6 very well.
> I just wonder how the power output of this GS-X Mini amp will compare with the regular GS-X?
> ...



Oh for sure. I forget the power ratings exactly, but it easily has headroom with the HE-6.


----------



## Muataz

I have Gilmore Lite Mk2  and paired with Chord Mojo for MrSpeaker AEON C headphones and preamp for Yamaha amplifier to power monitoraudio desktop speakers.

And I love this Mk2 alot and FYI I had ifi ican pro se and that amplifier downgrade the sound of Mojo which I believes has the best DAC technology in the industry by BIG margin.

Because of Mojo and how clean it is I appreciated Mk2 fidelity and smoothnes and how it transport Mojo signals to my ears.

Mk2 has solid and stable sound stage with very speedy timbers and very good depth ( not as deep as Mojo alone but very close )

There was one issue with MK2 sound which affect the sound of it with small amount of background noise which affect the transparency by little bit and I know the source of it.

It was a noise from its power supply and I SOLVED it in very simple way which has BIG sound improvement to transparency.

I brought 4 of these > https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B015RDVGDE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Total 40 and used it on the power cord of MK2. that clean the power signifecntly


----------



## Whazzzup

Oh god no, not the ferret people. Not gsx thread I thought this was only in  chord threads.


----------



## omniweltall

Muataz said:


> Mojo which I believes has the best DAC technology in the industry by BIG margin.


Haiishh....

Allow me to direct you to the Chord thread.....I'm sure Rob would be happy to have you....


----------



## Muataz

Whazzzup said:


> Oh god no, not the ferret people. Not gsx thread I thought this was only in  chord threads.


Hahahha, We r every where 
Buy FYI, I tried very expensive RCA cables and digital and never heard a difference and I kept the cheapest audiquest the green one. So I don't go with trend for the sake of it.


----------



## GU1DO

*What is the power output spec of the GS-X Mini ?*
I am really interested in this amp because it accept unbalanced input , i have the Gilmore Lite Mk2 for home testing and sound signature is so good and natural , but it lack the power for my HE1000SE , 
bass texture and separation are missing compared to more powerful amps , sound stage depth is limited although with a good power cable its fixed, 
the Gilmore sound is so clean and the tone is the best  i have heard out of an amp.  i wish it had more power.


----------



## buzzlulu

Anyone have the dimensions of the upcoming amp?


----------



## ufospls2

GU1DO said:


> *What is the power output spec of the GS-X Mini ?*
> I am really interested in this amp because it accept unbalanced input , i have the Gilmore Lite Mk2 for home testing and sound signature is so good and natural , but it lack the power for my HE1000SE ,
> bass texture and separation are missing compared to more powerful amps , sound stage depth is limited although with a good power cable its fixed,
> the Gilmore sound is so clean and the tone is the best  i have heard out of an amp.  i wish it had more power.



I believe its 4w into 32ohms. I could be wrong though. Certainly enough power for the HE1000se.


----------



## daltonlanny

I wonder if it will be able to drive the Hifiman HE-6/HE-6se properly?


----------



## purk

daltonlanny said:


> I wonder if it will be able to drive the Hifiman HE-6/HE-6se properly?



I say go for it!


----------



## Yello

Cool staff. Thinking to change my MAX for this.


----------



## Icenine2

I'm thinking I might sell my Cavalli Liquid Fire and buy one of these. The Blue looks great but I wonder if over time silver or champagne the better color.


----------



## GI-Mike

Still waiting, hopefully these will be out soon..


----------



## Icenine2

Did you pre order one?


----------



## bflat

I've always wanted the GSX, but not enough room on my desk for one so will definitely try the mini out. When you pre-order, just use the regular checkout and all you do is fill in billing and shipping address with no payment info required. Headamp will contact you later for payment when the units are ready to ship. Going with black w/DACT


----------



## jlbrach

is the mini supposed to be able to drive the susvara and abyss of the world?


----------



## Mrstump5

It would be nice to get a review of it. Literally not a single one online


----------



## Icenine2

I'm sure there will be plenty of reviews soon. And it is supposed to drive those phones yes.


----------



## lentoviolento

I wrote headamp to know the output power both se and balanced....


----------



## paulomario77

Anxiously awaiting for the GS-X Mini. It'll replace my iFi Pro iCAN, the form factor and dimensions being very similar. To me, the LCD-4 sounds veiled on the iCAN, and considering the praise the GS-X MK2 gets in the LCD-4 thread, I bet the Mini will make for a terrific pairing.


----------



## Mrstump5

Still waiting for sound impressions.....its cam jam where is everyone???? Does this amp have good soundstage, depth, is it bright?


----------



## lentoviolento

paulomario77 said:


> Anxiously awaiting for the GS-X Mini. It'll replace my iFi Pro iCAN, the form factor and dimensions being very similar. To me, the LCD-4 sounds veiled on the iCAN, and considering the praise the GS-X MK2 gets in the LCD-4 thread, I bet the Mini will make for a terrific pairing.



Will the gsx mini have enough power to drive the lcd4?


----------



## paulomario77

lentoviolento said:


> Will the gsx mini have enough power to drive the lcd4?



According to HeadAmp's website, yes.


----------



## Icenine2

I wonder what the exact timeline is on this? I'd be selling my Cavalli Liquid Fire and don't want to be amp-less for big time if it sold right away. Then there's the color choice............Loving that BLUE


----------



## omniweltall

That blue does look mighty fine. Hope it sounds as good as it looks.


----------



## SalR406

There's a new CanJam impressions thread.  Probably some commentary there about the GS-X Mini.  I tried it out with my Sennheiser HD650s, and I liked the sound.  Nice piece.  Also saw a Blue Hawaii with a green faceplate and GS-X Mk2 with a purple faceplate.  I would have expected those colors to look tacky, but they were surprisingly cool!  I listened to all three HeadAmp models and all were so impressive - both sound and build quality.


----------



## Icenine2

I've scoured it and found nada so far


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

lentoviolento said:


> Will the gsx mini have enough power to drive the lcd4?


Yes, yes, it will. I was listening to the Susvara out of the GSX-mini at Canjam and it was amazing!.


----------



## Mrstump5

I'm in the air between the gsx mini, he9, or ragnorok 2. I can't make up my mind! Ugh


----------



## lentoviolento

Audio gd and rag are too big and they consume too much power for my taste. If i will have the cash i am in for the gsx that is a pretty little beast.


----------



## lentoviolento

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> Yes, yes, it will. I was listening to the Susvara out of the GSX-mini at Canjam and it was amazing!.



Tell us something more come on! Did you try other hps?


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

lentoviolento said:


> Tell us something more come on! Did you try other hps?


 No, that's the only headphone I was interested in purchasing next, so I listened to it on the GSX-mini and the Mytek Brooklyn Bridge was the dac and the headphone used the Kimber copper balanced plug. The music was amazing! out of the head experience, the Susvaras sounded so smooth that I could've laid back and taken a nap. I think to my ears it rivaled the Electrostatic setups.


----------



## lentoviolento

Mytek and Susvara are way out of my league. I hope it would sound good even with my zmf and cheap dacs


----------



## Mrstump5

Do you guys think an hd800S paired with gsx mini and yggy2 will be too bright? Also a zmf verite


----------



## lentoviolento

Mrstump5 said:


> Do you guys think an hd800S paired with gsx mini and yggy2 will be too bright? Also a zmf verite



I am curious too about the verite since i pre ordered one... But at this point, who knows?


----------



## Mrstump5

Well i have a verite and it sounds good on my nfb28.38 but i want to upgrade my amp and dac to get more out of the verite. Im also about to buy a hd800S. Bc i love it


----------



## lentoviolento

Mrstump5 said:


> Well i have a verite and it sounds good on my nfb28.38 but i want to upgrade my amp and dac to get more out of the verite. Im also about to buy a hd800S. Bc i love it



28.38 is a great amp/dac. I think you should spend a lot of cash to get something really better in terms of clarity, neutrality adn separation... Why do you want to change?


----------



## Mrstump5

A better dac like the yggy2. I want more depth and width. Also more detail and resolution. So i think I'll probably go gsx mini and yggy2.


----------



## Mrstump5

A dna stratus amp seens great but....me and tubes idk. I know nothing about them. And i like the convenience of SS


----------



## lentoviolento

Mrstump5 said:


> A dna stratus amp seens great but....me and tubes idk. I know nothing about them. And i like the convenience of SS



Idem.. But i wanted to try an otl and ordered a feliks espressivo mk2, not so expensive ,just to toe tip in the vast sea of tube madness. But i want to stick with a top ss... Btw if you are in the market for a new dac, one of my friends keep saying that the auralic vega deserves a chance.. He says it is the best he had ever tried


----------



## Whitigir

Running my Mini-Dynalo into my Stax KG-T2 from a Phono Turntable now.  So the Mini-Dynalo or Mini-GSX is acting as a preamp.

Excellent piece of equipment! So versatile that it can act as a preamp or headphones amp, and superbly sounding


----------



## Mrstump5

Whitigir said:


> Running my Mini-Dynalo into my Stax KG-T2 from a Phono Turntable now.  So the Mini-Dynalo or Mini-GSX is acting as a preamp.
> 
> Excellent piece of equipment! So versatile that it can act as a preamp or headphones amp, and superbly sounding


Am i blind? Bc i don't see a gs-x mini anywhere in that picture


----------



## buzzlulu

The GSX Mini has not been released yet
If you look at the bottom right corner you will see the SuperSymetry Dynalo - which is the predecessor to the upcoming GSX Mini


----------



## Whitigir (Feb 21, 2019)

buzzlulu said:


> The GSX Mini has not been released yet
> If you look at the bottom right corner you will see the SuperSymetry Dynalo - which is the predecessor to the upcoming GSX Mini


Yes, and is a smaller version that is using Switching power supply, and not LPS like Mini-GSX, similar amp architecture 

A Mini-GSX with DACT or RK50 will be such a winner for a compact but versatile and excellent Amp.  Heck, it should be priced $5,000 so people stop prejudice it for “being cheap is being bad”....kind of.

One of the reason why the Mini-GSX, and or GSX, BHSE are cheap and affordable, that is because sir @kevin gilmore is doing us all a wonderful favor by designing and releasing the design architecture for free.  Then the whole DIY community take it and perfect it even better.  Most of DIY builder wouldn’t want to tackle the job for a random person out there.  So headamp and Justin is also doing an amazing job to bring it to the masses.

I can not even start to imagine what the cost would be if it was developed and designed by some brand name company like Chord, Sony, Astel&Kern or whatever else....yeah $5k for a mini-gsx is what it would really be or so


----------



## purk

buzzlulu said:


> The GSX Mini has not been released yet
> If you look at the bottom right corner you will see the SuperSymetry Dynalo - which is the predecessor to the upcoming GSX Mini



I also have the SS Dynalo Mini, which is identical to @Whitigir.  Definitely a great sounding amp.  It works wonderfully with my beloved HD800.  I imagine the GSX-Mini with an even better PSU will sound even better.


----------



## buzzlulu

When I spoke to Peter at the Headamp booth he said that the new GSX Mini actually incorporates some new things in the power supply design (regulation etc.) which will actually give the GSX Mk 2 a run for its money.

I was EXTREMELY impressed with the amp - and also told them I thought it was being sold too cheap 

I was not thrilled with the DACT as it is only 24 step (same as BHSE) - I would have liked some more control over things however I was told that with resolving headphones as I am using (Utopia) I would hear a difference between the DACT and the standard potentiometer.

This amp is high on my list however I also have to admit that I am actively looking at the new Luxman.  More than double the price however recent online reviews by some esteemed journalists whom I trust seem to indicate that it can be considered end game


----------



## Mrstump5 (Feb 21, 2019)

Im up between a gsx mini or the schiit ragnarok 2 for my desk headphone setup. Ugh i can't decide. Im scared the gsx will be too bright for a hd800S. Paired with a yggy2


----------



## Whitigir

@purk has an Yggy, and he also has a Mini, with 800.  You already got an answer ? But do try it out personally first and decide


----------



## Mrstump5

Whitigir said:


> @purk has an Yggy, and he also has a Mini, with 800.  You already got an answer ? But do try it out personally first and decide


I have no way to try it. I live in Louisiana. Id like to talk to purk about it


----------



## purk

I have Yggy 1 not 2. But GSX-Mini is an easy choice IMO.  The balanced Dynalo design is very very versatile.  It works well with low, med, and very difficult to drive headphones.  My ECP amps are better sounding, but the balanced susy dynalo is more versatile.


----------



## Mrstump5

I'm not really concerned about being versatile. I just want it to sound the best with my verité and hd800S. I find the 800S a little hot on treble and would hope the gsx mini or rag 2 wouldnt elevate it. I know the gsx mk2 does apparently. I just want to tone down the treble while maintaining soundstage but in a solid state


----------



## Whitigir

My mini isn’t hot on trebles with my 800s, but I don’t use Yggy


----------



## bflat

Mrstump5 said:


> I'm not really concerned about being versatile. I just want it to sound the best with my verité and hd800S. I find the 800S a little hot on treble and would hope the gsx mini or rag 2 wouldnt elevate it. I know the gsx mk2 does apparently. I just want to tone down the treble while maintaining soundstage but in a solid state



I would rather EQ down rather than up to avoid clipping. That is assuming there is no amp/headphone combo that is perfect to my preference out-of-box. If you are trying to reach 99% perfection to your preference, I can't see how you can avoid a minimum amount of EQ.


----------



## Mrstump5

bflat said:


> I would rather EQ down rather than up to avoid clipping. That is assuming there is no amp/headphone combo that is perfect to my preference out-of-box. If you are trying to reach 99% perfection to your preference, I can't see how you can avoid a minimum amount of EQ.


I have never eq before nor do I know how. Does it save?  Im sure you have to run the software everytime you're on your pc


----------



## Ojisan

Mrstump5 said:


> I'm not really concerned about being versatile. I just want it to sound the best with my verité and hd800S. I find the 800S a little hot on treble and would hope the gsx mini or rag 2 wouldnt elevate it. I know the gsx mk2 does apparently. I just want to tone down the treble while maintaining soundstage but in a solid state



Have you actually tried GSX Mk2 and thought that it's treble hot? As one data point, I have been very happy with my Yggy2 - GSX Mk2 with HD800/Utopia for almost a year. I went back and forth between GSX and Rag when I was looking at it. In the end, I didn't need the speaker out etc. Opted for KG design with better components+build. I'd expect similar from mini - transparent/fast/powerful amp.


----------



## bflat

Mrstump5 said:


> I have never eq before nor do I know how. Does it save?  Im sure you have to run the software everytime you're on your pc



I use JRiver on both Mac and Windows. All media players have EQ option and yes, you can save an unlimited number of EQ presets. I just save one per headphone model and use simple EQ versus parametric. Setting EQ is mostly trial and error but you can google frequency range of musical instruments to give you an idea of the frequency you hear and want to EQ. Personally, if I find I need more than +/- 4 dB with any frequency, I get new headphones. Anything at below +/- 3 dB of EQ change is in the "subtle" or "minor tweak" category so should not clip or distort. I can also tell you from personal experience that subtle EQ changes take a couple days of listening so your ears adjust to get the full effect. I also find the opposite to be true - once my ears get used to the minor EQ adjustments, I know right away when I forget to set EQ or use the wrong EQ, usually within 30 sec or so of listening. When you are contemplating that last couple percent of "perfection" it takes a disproportionate amount of time to make progress.


----------



## purk

We all hear a little differently so I suggest one to audition the GSX Mk2 and GSX mini for yourself.  What I do know is Justin is a perfectionist and his products looks and sound amazing but also will last a long time. Be patience and let Justin perfect the Mini!


----------



## bflat

purk said:


> We all hear a little differently so I suggest one to audition the GSX Mk2 and GSX mini for yourself.  What I do know is Justin is a perfectionist and his products looks and sound amazing but also will last a long time. Be patience and let Justin perfect the Mini!



Headamp offers a 30 day return minus shipping cost. Plenty of time to try it out and only risk $20-30 for return shipping. I think this is the ideal way to audition because you will have your specific equipment and a quiet exclusive environment. It also helps not worrying about a sales person hovering over you or another customer waiting for you to be done. Trade shows are purely meant to get you to buy on just emotion rather than audition IMHO.


----------



## Icenine2

Does anyone have an opinion on the Chord Hugo TT 2 as a one box? Guy over at Audiophile Style (Computer Audiophile) is bailing on his Cavalli Liquid Gold and going with this maintaining it's just as good.  I have no evidence it does not but a believer you need separate DAC and Amp. Really thinking about going with the G-mini here but the Hugo is in the back of my head now.


----------



## bflat

Icenine2 said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on the Chord Hugo TT 2 as a one box? Guy over at Audiophile Style (Computer Audiophile) is bailing on his Cavalli Liquid Gold and going with this maintaining it's just as good.  I have no evidence it does not but a believer you need separate DAC and Amp. Really thinking about going with the G-mini here but the Hugo is in the back of my head now.



Careful, you are heading into a dangerous direction. First you will think $5900 for an all in one is not bad. Then you will see that a used Dave goes for only $1500 more. Then you'll start thinking what about MScaler for another $5000?

You end up spending $12K when all you originally wanted was a $2K amp LOL


----------



## Icenine2

Damn b if you aren’t right! I still don’t believe the Hugo has as good a headphone section. Plus the mini looks too cool


----------



## Fatdoi (Feb 27, 2019)

Chord is strange niche, it splits opinion ppl love or dislike their products...

To invest such amount on the item, a thorough audition is a must to fully satisfy your requirements

Others opinions are more like distraction as it needs to tick your boxes not ours...


----------



## Icenine2

Absolutely right. I hope at some point to check them out. My interest has ebbed in the past day and I think I’m back to normal


----------



## Icenine2

Anyone have a picture of this other than Blue or Black? I'd like to see a Red one.


----------



## Icenine2

Oh Hell..........on the website he has Purple.......


----------



## Icenine2

bflat said:


> Careful, you are heading into a dangerous direction. First you will think $5900 for an all in one is not bad. Then you will see that a used Dave goes for only $1500 more. Then you'll start thinking what about MScaler for another $5000?
> 
> You end up spending $12K when all you originally wanted was a $2K amp LOL


I just saw a used Dave on Audigon for $5900


----------



## mixman

Great amps. Heard one at CanJam powering a Susvara fine, and those need damn near nuclear reactors to sound their best. Not sure if the Susvara would have sounded even better with something a bit more beefy, but it did sound pretty good with the mini never the less.


----------



## Mrstump5

So I just bought a metrum pavane and ambre. Now I'm looking for a solid state amp to pair with it for my hd800S and zmf aeolus. I'm considering the gs-x mini or the mk2. Kinda scared to get mk2 heard its shouty glary and bright.


----------



## SalR406

Mrstump5 said:


> I'm considering the gs-x mini or the mk2. Kinda scared to get mk2 heard its shouty glary and bright.



For what it's worth, I just spent some time listening to a GS-X Mk2 at CanJan NYC.  While I'm familiar with the consensus on the boards about it being bright, that wasn't my experience.  I'd expect it's dependent on phones and source and listener preferences like anything else.  It sounded smooth and clear through my Sennheiser HD650s.  I will also say that the build quality and ergonomics are top-notch.  The choice of faceplate color is fun.  The unit at the show was purple.  (I don't think that affected sonic performance.)


----------



## Icenine2

There's a brand new blue GS-X mkII for sale at Audiogon for $2400


----------



## Arniesb

Mrstump5 said:


> So I just bought a metrum pavane and ambre. Now I'm looking for a solid state amp to pair with it for my hd800S and zmf aeolus. I'm considering the gs-x mini or the mk2. Kinda scared to get mk2 heard its shouty glary and bright.


Why you dont go for Pass Labs Hpa-1 or Niimbus Us4? Didnt heard any negative comments about any of them.


----------



## buzzlulu (Mar 4, 2019)

Arniesb said:


> Why you dont go for Pass Labs Hpa-1 or Niimbus Us4? Didnt heard any negative comments about any of them.



You mentioned Pass Labs so I thought I would link to this

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cnet.com/google-amp/news/luxman-p-750u-headphone-amp-drool-worthy/

I'm having a demo this upcoming week.

FYI, and IMHO, I heard the Nimbus at CanJam fronting a Chord TT2.  The system didn't do much for me.  In the same room was the new HeadAmp GSX Mini fronted by the new Brooklyn Bridge DAC.  Significantly more impressed with that setup.


----------



## whirlwind

Mrstump5 said:


> So I just bought a metrum pavane and ambre. Now I'm looking for a solid state amp to pair with it for my hd800S and zmf aeolus. I'm considering the gs-x mini or the mk2. Kinda scared to get mk2 heard its shouty glary and bright.



I have had the GSX-mk2 for a little over a month now....it is not bright in my chain and definitely not bright with my ZMF cans.
I suppose it will depend on the rest of your chain, but I would call the amp neutral with a really nice low end.


----------



## Mrstump5

whirlwind said:


> I have had the GSX-mk2 for a little over a month now....it is not bright in my chain and definitely not bright with my ZMF cans.
> I suppose it will depend on the rest of your chain, but I would call the amp neutral with a really nice low end.


Yeah I wouldn't be worried if it was just zmf but my main can us hd800S


----------



## omniweltall

whirlwind said:


> I have had the GSX-mk2 for a little over a month now....it is not bright in my chain and definitely not bright with my ZMF cans.
> I suppose it will depend on the rest of your chain, but I would call the amp neutral with a really nice low end.


I have heard many praise its low end capability. Some say it is the tightest bass they have heard.


----------



## Mrstump5

How will would the gsx mini be able to push 300ohm headphones .


----------



## purk (Mar 4, 2019)

Mrstump5 said:


> How will would the gsx mini be able to push 300ohm headphones .




Should be no problem and sound great.  300 ohm headphones arent that difficult to drive with the GSX-mini specifications.


----------



## HeadAmpTeam

Icenine2 said:


> Anyone have a picture of this other than Blue or Black? I'd like to see a Red one.



Hi, we're still waiting for the red and silver front panels to show up, so pics of those should be available within a few weeks. I see you did notice all the pics of the other new colors which have been posted to the site.  The polished red and silver should look extremely similar to the existing pics for those colors on the GS-X mk2.


----------



## Mrstump5

Only thing Im waiting for now is impressions of sound signature. I bought a pavane and looking for an amp to pair with it for desk use at home. Hd800S and zmf aeolus hopefully sound good


----------



## Icenine2

I’d like to hear this w/Qutest and Wyred 4 Dound DAC 2v2se


----------



## lentoviolento

HeadAmpTeam said:


> Hi, we're still waiting for the red and silver front panels to show up, so pics of those should be available within a few weeks. I see you did notice all the pics of the other new colors which have been posted to the site.  The polished red and silver should look extremely similar to the existing pics for those colors on the GS-X mk2.



i am still waiting for the specs....


----------



## Icenine2

I as well. I would expect the reviews to be stellar. Luxman headphone new amp is in the mix but $4,5000!? The pics inside show Lux is over stuffed plus it’s manufactured in Japan and sold through a dealer so what would it be selling for?  DAC’s get all these reviews and are picked apart but amps much of the time ignored. Mistake


----------



## buzzlulu

I have the Luxman being delivered on Thursday for a home demo.  I was told I could keep it for a few days.  It will be slotted into my two channel system so I can use those sources.

* not $4500 - $4995!


----------



## Icenine2

Please post your listening impressions.


----------



## buzzlulu

Will do on the Luxman thread


----------



## ksorota

HeadAmpTeam said:


> Hi, we're still waiting for the red and silver front panels to show up, so pics of those should be available within a few weeks. I see you did notice all the pics of the other new colors which have been posted to the site.  The polished red and silver should look extremely similar to the existing pics for those colors on the GS-X mk2.


Thanks for the update. 

I almost wish that there were not so many color options. I am torn between the satin grey (although it looks slightly purple on my screen), the red and the blue. 

Any chance that you will come out with a satin black or satin red instead of the polished versions?

Best-


----------



## HeadAmpTeam

ksorota said:


> Thanks for the update.
> 
> I almost wish that there were not so many color options. I am torn between the satin grey (although it looks slightly purple on my screen), the red and the blue.
> 
> ...



Hi, the satin grey is a neutral color, though it may look slightly off depending on the viewing screen.

We don't have any further colors in the works right now, but sometimes we do add/remove them over the course of a product's lifespan.


----------



## APK000

Interested in getting one of the mini. I am currently using audio gd he9 and I don’t like it because the sound is kind of dark for me. I prefer the kind of bright sound such as stax009 which might seem too bright to some of the people.


----------



## DarKu

APK000 said:


> Interested in getting one of the mini. I am currently using audio gd he9 and I don’t like it because the sound is kind of dark for me. I prefer the kind of bright sound such as stax009 which might seem too bright to some of the people.


I owned an Audio-GD Master 9 that is very similar to HE-9, when I got a humble Gilmore Lite Mk2 (that was basically 10 times smaller in size) I sold my Master 9 the second day because Gilmore Lite mk2 sounded faster, had greater slam with an awesome transient response and sounded more detailed and honest. Master 9 felt slow, dark and muddy by comparison.
GS-X Mini will walk over HE-9 and over any of Audio-GD designs.
More about my comparison *right here*


----------



## omniweltall

DarKu said:


> I owned an Audio-GD Master 9 that is very similar to HE-9, when I got a humble Gilmore Lite Mk2 (that was basically 10 times smaller in size) I sold my Master 9 the second day because Gilmore Lite mk2 sounded faster, had greater slam with an awesome transient response and sounded more detailed and honest. Master 9 felt slow, dark and muddy by comparison.
> GS-X Mini will walk over HE-9 and over any of Audio-GD designs.
> More about my comparison *right here*


As I remember, you were really into the Master 9, weren't you?


----------



## Mrstump5

DarKu said:


> I owned an Audio-GD Master 9 that is very similar to HE-9, when I got a humble Gilmore Lite Mk2 (that was basically 10 times smaller in size) I sold my Master 9 the second day because Gilmore Lite mk2 sounded faster, had greater slam with an awesome transient response and sounded more detailed and honest. Master 9 felt slow, dark and muddy by comparison.
> GS-X Mini will walk over HE-9 and over any of Audio-GD designs.
> More about my comparison *right here*


Do you think using a hd800S with gs-x mini will a bright pairing? Even if I pair it with a pavane level 3 nos dac


----------



## DarKu

omniweltall said:


> As I remember, you were really into the Master 9, weren't you?


Not me, I never raved about it, my friend @dan.gheorghe that sold it to me was really into it.


----------



## DarKu

Mrstump5 said:


> Do you think using a hd800S with gs-x mini will a bright pairing? Even if I pair it with a pavane level 3 nos dac


Will tell you in about one month 
Gilmore Lite Mk2 is not a bright amp, but a very revealing one, I presume GS-X Mini is exactly the same, just more powerful with balanced inputs and outputs


----------



## purk

The Lite is pretty awesome and is the best bang for the buck IMO for an amp under $500.  It mates super well with my HD800 mods.


----------



## justin w.

I have these 2 prototype panels in satin blue that can't be used because we moved the XLR jack. So if anyone wants to see what this color/finish is like in person, please let me know and i'll send them out to you


----------



## omniweltall

justin w. said:


> I have these 2 prototype panels in satin blue that can't be used because we moved the XLR jack. So if anyone wants to see what this color/finish is like in person, please let me know and i'll send them out to you


I just love your blue. 

People should use more blue. White and black are way overused.


----------



## bflat

@justin w. will the mini play nicely with IEMs?


----------



## DarKu

on the low-gain why not?


----------



## spw1880

what do you guys think would be a good dac to pair with the gsx mini?


----------



## Mrstump5

Depends on the headphone


----------



## Icenine2

At this price point I’d get a Chord Qutest


----------



## ksorota

I'll be using my 2Qute until I can upgrade to the Qutest! 

Cannot go wrong with chord


----------



## dan.gheorghe (Mar 22, 2019)

DarKu said:


> Not me, I never raved about it, my friend @dan.gheorghe that sold it to me was really into it.



Indeed. That was me. I liked Master 9 for the dark background/transparency. Also my main headphone at that time was HD800 and the combination was really good in my opinion. Will stand by it any time. However with planar headphones, @DarKu  is right, it's not the best choice. It doesn't have enough spark, energy and crispiness on leading edges.

I now own a Massdrop THX-789 and from a technical perspective, I would definitely say it's considerably better than M9: better dynamics, more details, more clarity on leading edges, better treble, etc.

Can't wait to hear the gsx mini when @DarKu  gets it


----------



## omniweltall

dan.gheorghe said:


> Indeed. That was me. I liked Master 9 for the dark background/transparency. Also my main headphone at that time was HD800 and the combination was really good in my opinion. Will stand by it any time. However with planar headphones, @DarKu  is right, it's not the best choice. It doesn't have enough spark, energy and crispiness on leading edges.
> 
> I now own a Massdrop THX-789 and from a technical perspective, I would definitely say it's considerably better than M9: better dynamics, more details, more clarity on leading edges, better treble, etc.
> 
> Can't wait to hear the gsx mini when @DarKu  gets it


Agree with you on the THX 789. I got the same opinion on some AGD amps that I tried.


----------



## bflat

Any get an updated delivery date? Late Q1 is about to become early Q2!


----------



## HeadAmpTeam

Justin is working feverishly to start shipping these very soon. We aim to have all current preorders shipped within a month, so a new order now would wait about 4-6 weeks for shipment.

The low gain setting is going to be about half or less the gain of the Gilmore Lite mk2, to give more range with IEM's. The amp circuit gives a more linear volume scale across the volume control, so it doesn't ramp up the volume quite as quickly as our other amps.  This should also help with efficient headphones/IEM's to have more usable range on the volume knob.  Justin has set up the gain structure to cover as many bases as possible, but the very most edge case situations (I.E. a super-efficient IEM, with balanced drive, from a very loud source), might have less than ideal amount of volume knob range, but if someone knows they need optimal performance in that situation, they should look into the GS-X mk2, with its' 3-way gain featuring unity (i.e. 1x gain) at low-gain.


----------



## purk

Glad he is working hard on it trying to perfect the amp!  I waited awhile for my BHSE, Aristaeus, and GSX and headamp and they are worth the wait.  There is no need for him to rush the product if he can make it even better.


----------



## ksorota

Very excited about this amp... I'm sure it will be worth the wait. 

@HeadAmpTeam  Any chance you received the red and polished silver face plates yet to show the last two colors?

Best


----------



## deafenears

@HeadAmpTeam & @justin w. ,

Any plans of releasing a version/option without a volume control for those with DACs that already has that ability? One is to help reduce what's in the signal path and another to bring down the cost for those who do not need it putting it within budget.


----------



## Icenine2

deafenears said:


> @HeadAmpTeam & @justin w. ,
> 
> Any plans of releasing a version/option without a volume control for those with DACs that already has that ability? One is to help reduce what's in the signal path and another to bring down the cost for those who do not need it putting it within budget.


I'll field this. No.


----------



## MattTCG

HeadAmpTeam said:


> Justin is working feverishly to start shipping these very soon. We aim to have all current preorders shipped within a month, so a new order now would wait about 4-6 weeks for shipment.
> 
> The low gain setting is going to be about half or less the gain of the Gilmore Lite mk2, to give more range with IEM's. The amp circuit gives a more linear volume scale across the volume control, so it doesn't ramp up the volume quite as quickly as our other amps.  This should also help with efficient headphones/IEM's to have more usable range on the volume knob.  Justin has set up the gain structure to cover as many bases as possible, but the very most edge case situations (I.E. a super-efficient IEM, with balanced drive, from a very loud source), might have less than ideal amount of volume knob range, but if someone knows they need optimal performance in that situation, they should look into the GS-X mk2, with its' 3-way gain featuring unity (i.e. 1x gain) at low-gain.



I have to say that there is an inherent danger in this design choice for several reasons. First of all, how many people are buying a flagship fullsized desktop amp for their iems (sensitive or othewise)? I have the Andromeda and I would never ever, under any circumstances assume that the gs-x mini or similar amp would work well with them. It's pretty much understood that a good DAP is the way to go with iems these days. And, if I wanted to possibly use a desktop amp like the mini with iems, I would plan to use an impedance adapter (ifi iematch) by default to avoid setting my expensive iems on fire or worse. 

Now secondly, the gain on a desktop amp such an important decision. Look at the monoprice Liquid Plantinum which is a great amp. It has no gain switch and the fixed gain is set too high. Effectively this ruins a wonderful desktop amp for a majority of users unless you are willing to now buy a pre amp with analogue volume control or buy some similar device. My concern is that headphones that are modest to drive (hd650) will not get up to full volume on low gain and will need high gain on the mini. And then for headphones that need more power they would simply not be a good match for the mini. I'd prefer low gain to effectively power the hd650 and the like and high gain in my pocket for harder to drive headphones. That's what I look for in a desktop amp fwiw. 

Anyway, this is just speculation on my part.


----------



## lentoviolento

am i wrong or the price got higher?


----------



## MattTCG

lentoviolento said:


> am i wrong or the price got higher?



Same price. $1800 for standard pot version and $2k for DACT pot.


----------



## lentoviolento

it's a great piece of work.. but since i tried tubes... i am a little esitant about spending this kind of money on the same old SS neutral sound... we ll see


----------



## Icenine2

lentoviolento said:


> it's a great piece of work.. but since i tried tubes... i am a little esitant about spending this kind of money on the same old SS neutral sound... we ll see


I don’t consider this expensive (Luxman is) and SS do not all sound the same.


----------



## bochawa

For anyone else on the fence like me, I just noticed this on the AXPONA site:

*Special Events / Show Specials / Giveaways*
HeadAmp offers AXPONA attendees 10% off any amplifier ordered at the show, please consult Peter James at our booth to redeem this offer.


----------



## buzzlulu

Icenine2 said:


> I don’t consider this expensive (Luxman is) and SS do not all sound the same.



I had the Luxman here for an extended demo.  I'm now waiting for my GSX preorder to arrive.  I have higher hopes that it will be the one.


----------



## Icenine2

And how was the Luxman? Steve Gutenberg loves it and states it’s the best.


----------



## buzzlulu

Icenine2 said:


> And how was the Luxman? Steve Gutenberg loves it and states it’s the best.



Someone made an interesting comment on the Luxman thread  - that Steve Gutenberg also said the Sony Z1R was the best headphone for studio monitoring.  I am not disparaging the Z1R (I own and like it) however I think the posters questioning of Gutenberg gives pause for thought.

I am going to hold off on my thoughts of the Luxman until I have a chance to audition the new Headamp IN MY SYSTEM.  I had the chance to demo the GSX at NYC CanJam and liked it.  It will be something different in my system as it will be slotted in with my two channel digital and vinyl sources - both considered to be amongst the best in existence (see my signature).  I know what my Mjolinir amplifier/ Stax 009S does and how it completely gets out of the way and allows these sources to shine.  The GSX - wire with gain - should do the same.  Once I hear it I will post comments on the Luxman.


----------



## Icenine2

Excellent. Please do. I have my doubts with Luxman. I might get a chance in a few weeks to listen with one


----------



## buzzlulu

Icenine2 said:


> Excellent. Please do. I have my doubts with Luxman. I might get a chance in a few weeks to listen with one



Out of curiosity what are some of your doubts?


----------



## ksorota

Looking forward to hearing impressions from CanJam Singapore!


----------



## Icenine2

The design of the amp has it packed tightly. I’d love to read what Kevin Gilmore would observe. I prefer clean design of Justin’s amps. Also the cost. How do they justify that cost?  Granted w/Headamp you bypass the middleman which is great.

Sent from my iPhone

On Mar 29, 2019, at 6:12 PM, Head-Fi.org <notifications@mail2.head-fi.org> wrote:




Icenine2
Excellent. Please do. I have my doubts with Luxman. I might get a chance in a few weeks to listen with one
Out of curiosity what are some of your doubts?
View This Thread Unread Subscribed Threads
Please do not reply to this email. You must visit Headphone Reviews and Discussion - Head-Fi.org to reply.

This message was sent to you because you subscribed to the thread New Amp from HeadAmp - GS-X Mini at Headphone Reviews and Discussion - Head-Fi.org with email notification of new replies. You will not receive any further emails about this thread until you have read the new messages.

If you no longer wish to receive these emails, you may disable emails from this thread or  disable all emails.






Headphone Reviews and Discussion - Head-Fi.org


----------



## Icenine2

The design of the amp has it packed tightly. I’d love to read what Kevin Gilmore would observe. I prefer clean design of Justin’s amps. Also the cost. How do they justify that cost?  Granted w/Headamp you bypass the middleman which is great.


----------



## Fatdoi

Icenine2 said:


> The design of the amp has it packed tightly. I’d love to read what Kevin Gilmore would observe. I prefer clean design of Justin’s amps. Also the cost. How do they justify that cost?  Granted w/Headamp you bypass the middleman which is great.



Quite rare to see Japanese audio gears not filled to the brim


----------



## buzzlulu

Icenine2 said:


> The design of the amp has it packed tightly. I’d love to read what Kevin Gilmore would observe. I prefer clean design of Justin’s amps. Also the cost. How do they justify that cost?  Granted w/Headamp you bypass the middleman which is great.



Actually when you get a chance to play with it, to hold and feel it, the build quality easily justifies the cost.  And, like you said, it is stuffed to the brim with circuit boards and components.  The sheer amount of components and boards easily justifies the cost as well.

There are clearly different design philosophies at work  - one (the GSX) is quite spartan on the inside.  The Luxman is definitely different and crammed full.  Not passing judgement - simply commenting on what is going on inside both units.  Based on the case and sheer amount of components in the Luxman it's double the price of the GSX is warranted.

I liked what I heard at CanJam when I listened to the GSX and have high hopes on its performance once I can slot it into my two channel system and use my sources.  I know what the KG designed Carbon does in my system  - WOW!  If the GSX will do the same and let the goodness of my sources pass through I will be EXTREMELY happy


----------



## Syik

I am in the market for a SS amp that can drive my HE-1000 V1 well, so I had auditioned most of the headphone amps (with my own source and headphones) available at Canjam this year. For GSX mini, it definitely drives HE-1000s with authority, showcasing how much these headphones can shine. The mini's distinctive traits are fast, transparent and highly detailed, very similar to GSX mk2 that I had auditioned at the local dealer two months ago. GSX Mini is definitely the most impressive among all amps I had tried on in Canjam, Schiit Ragnarok, Violectric V281, SMSL VMV P1 (still in dev), Focal Arche, Questyles and a few other one-box solutions. 

Still debating whether I should go for MK2 or Mini.....


----------



## buzzlulu

The primary reason for me going with the Mini vs. the MK2 is the ability of the Mini to accept a single ended source and internally convert it to balanced out.  The MK2 will only accept balanced inputs - not single ended.


----------



## Arniesb

Syik said:


> I am in the market for a SS amp that can drive my HE-1000 V1 well, so I had auditioned most of the headphone amps (with my own source and headphones) available at Canjam this year. For GSX mini, it definitely drives HE-1000s with authority, showcasing how much these headphones can shine. The mini's distinctive traits are fast, transparent and highly detailed, very similar to GSX mk2 that I had auditioned at the local dealer two months ago. GSX Mini is definitely the most impressive among all amps I had tried on in Canjam, Schiit Ragnarok, Violectric V281, SMSL VMV P1 (still in dev), Focal Arche, Questyles and a few other one-box solutions.
> 
> Still debating whether I should go for MK2 or Mini.....


You will regret if you dont buy Mk2 after some time...


----------



## lentoviolento

buzzlulu said:


> The primary reason for me going with the Mini vs. the MK2 is the ability of the Mini to accept a single ended source and internally convert it to balanced out.  The MK2 will only accept balanced inputs - not single ended.




an smsl su8 dac have balanced outputs and measures extremely well, costs 200 bucks.. if you can afford it take the gsx mk2! it's probably the best ss amp and it is a beauty too!!!


----------



## ksorota

Arniesb said:


> You will regret if you dont buy Mk2 after some time...



Would you suggest being a used MK2 rather than a mint at the same price? 

What about only single ended use?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Arniesb

ksorota said:


> Would you suggest being a used MK2 rather than a mint at the same price?
> 
> What about only single ended use?
> 
> Thanks in advance


i dont know, but if i would buy Mini i would think later: What if?
For single ended its no brainer ofcourse, but most of the good dacs have balanced except what? Qutest?
Maybe wait comparison against mk2.


----------



## buzzlulu

lentoviolento said:


> an smsl su8 dac have balanced outputs and measures extremely well, costs 200 bucks.. if you can afford it take the gsx mk2! it's probably the best ss amp and it is a beauty too!!!



Sorry however living primarily in the two channel world I subscribe to a completely different concept of system building than you are suggesting.

You can have the best amp in the world - if you SOURCE sucks (ie DAC) then the best amp in the world does you no good.  You are simply amplifying a low quality source.

Best spending the largest portion of your budget on your source.  The rest follows.
Too many on Headfi simply don't get this fact.


----------



## buzzlulu

Arniesb said:


> i dont know, but if i would buy Mini i would think later: What if?
> For single ended its no brainer ofcourse, but most of the good dacs have balanced except what? Qutest?
> Maybe wait comparison against mk2.



I believe mini accepts balanced as well


----------



## Arniesb

buzzlulu said:


> Sorry however living primarily in the two channel world I subscribe to a completely different concept of system building than you are suggesting.
> 
> You can have the best amp in the world - if you SOURCE sucks (ie DAC) then the best amp in the world does you no good.  You are simply amplifying a low quality source.
> 
> ...


+1 great amp just gonna highlight cheap dac limitations like Noisy power supplies, noisy usb implementation, lack of dynamics and more.


----------



## buzzlulu

Bingo!


----------



## Arniesb

buzzlulu said:


> I believe mini accepts balanced as well


I just think Mini advantage over mk2 is that it can give balanced output from single ended sources which is mostly important for Qutest, 2qute owners.
Personally i would like to hear comparison between mini, mk2 and Niimbus Us4


----------



## ksorota

I also like the fact that the mini creates balanced from single in. Currently using a chord 2qute for DAC and didn' plan on changing it any time soon.


----------



## Icenine2

Arniesb said:


> You will regret if you dont buy Mk2 after some time...


I would read what Justin has to say about the mini and LISTEN to one. My gut says it’s every bit as good. I should get a chance to listen to one in a few weeks


----------



## Mrstump5

Id like to see a comparison between bryston bha-1 and gsx mini. My discord group loves the bha-1


----------



## purk

I would get the GSX MK2 if you want to bring out the very best performance from Orthos. The Mini should do really well at driving those Orthos but the GSX MKii should be even better.  Form factor on the Mini is a winner IMO.


----------



## Icenine2

purk said:


> I would get the GSX MK2 if you want to bring out the very best performance from Orthos. The Mini should do really well at driving those Orthos but the GSX MKii should be even better.  Form factor on the Mini is a winner IMO.


Why?


----------



## purk (Mar 31, 2019)

Icenine2 said:


> Why?


I based my experience with the HEK V2.  It sounds best with the GSX MK2 compared to an amplifier of similar design but with less available power on tap.


----------



## buzzlulu

Arniesb said:


> I just think Mini advantage over mk2 is that it can give balanced output from single ended sources which is mostly important for Qutest, 2qute owners.
> Personally i would like to hear comparison between mini, mk2 and Niimbus Us4



At CanJam NYC the Nimbus was in the same private room as HeadAmp in the Mr Speakers booth.  I brought my Utopia/Axios cable and heard a HugoTT2/Nimbus and then swung my chair to the other side of the room and demoed the GSXMini/Mytek Brooklyn Bridge.

The HeadAmp guys know how to put systems together. 
Enough said.


----------



## buzzlulu

Icenine2 said:


> I would read what Justin has to say about the mini and LISTEN to one. My gut says it’s every bit as good. I should get a chance to listen to one in a few weeks



At CanJam NY Peter told me the Mini has some new improvements in the power supply and felt it would stand up quite well to its big brother


----------



## purk

buzzlulu said:


> At CanJam NY Peter told me the Mini has some new improvements in the power supply and felt it would stand up quite well to its big brother


Yes, the power supply is based on the Golden Reference Low Voltage.  Wonder when Justin will use this same PSU in a dual mono configuration in the GSX MKii.


----------



## Arniesb

buzzlulu said:


> At CanJam NYC the Nimbus was in the same private room as HeadAmp in the Mr Speakers booth.  I brought my Utopia/Axios cable and heard a HugoTT2/Nimbus and then swung my chair to the other side of the room and demoed the GSXMini/Mytek Brooklyn Bridge.
> 
> The HeadAmp guys know how to put systems together.
> Enough said.


Thanks, but it would be nice to hear both amp impressions from the same dac.


----------



## buzzlulu

Arniesb said:


> Thanks, but it would be nice to hear both amp impressions from the same dac.



Theoretically the TT2 is one of the most hyped DAC's on Headfi at the moment.
The point I was trying to make was that I did not particularly care for the Nimbus


----------



## Arniesb

buzzlulu said:


> Theoretically the TT2 is one of the most hyped DAC's on Headfi at the moment.
> The point I was trying to make was that I did not particularly care for the Nimbus


Ye i know, but different interconnects maybe even synergy would be better with Mytek.
Honestly thats great if Mini so good.
Headamp should make a deal with European Dealers it would sell well in Europe i think. Like Schiit have dealer here in Europe.


----------



## protoss

Arniesb said:


> You will regret if you dont buy Mk2 after some time...



I think he should not worry about the mini. I be more worry about the MK2. Arent their known issues with the MK2? Like you not suppose to stack them. They will generate this buzz noise or hiss? Not sure if these issues are corrected or not? So, I rather go with the new improve gsx model. Plus, the Gsx-mini has a new power supply thats better than the outdated MK2 and a better form factor.


----------



## Arniesb

protoss said:


> I think he should not worry about the mini. I be more worry about the MK2. Arent their known issues with the MK2? Like you not suppose to stack them. They will generate this buzz noise or hiss? Not sure if these issues are corrected or not? So, I rather go with the new improve gsx model. Plus, the Gsx-mini has a new power supply thats better than the outdated MK2 and a better form factor.


Didnt heard about noise or hiss anywhere about Mk2. Well if it perform better while being cheaper then why Justin didnt update Mk2?


----------



## protoss

Arniesb said:


> Didnt heard about noise or hiss anywhere about Mk2. Well if it perform better while being cheaper then why Justin didnt update Mk2?



My hunch is GSX-MK3 is around the corner


----------



## whirlwind

protoss said:


> I think he should not worry about the mini. I be more worry about the MK2. Arent their known issues with the MK2? Like you not suppose to stack them. They will generate this buzz noise or hiss? Not sure if these issues are corrected or not? So, I rather go with the new improve gsx model. Plus, the Gsx-mini has a new power supply thats better than the outdated MK2 and a better form factor.



I have never heard the mini, but my guess is that it will be wonderful.

As far as stacking the GS-X mk2....it is not recommended that you do this...due to my desk space I stack mine and have never heard any back round noise on any of my headphones, regardless of using low/medium/high gain.


----------



## h.rav

At CanJam Singapore. A beauty.


----------



## Arniesb

h.rav said:


> At CanJam Singapore. A beauty.


What about ventilation holes did those attract dust and other nasty stuff?


----------



## betula

I am very tempted to swap my CMA600i for the GSX Mini. I hope there will be a European (UK) distributor soon. I could order from the USA, but the tax, VAT and custom fees are horrendous (app. 25%) so that holds me back for now.


----------



## purk

betula said:


> I am very tempted to swap my CMA600i for the GSX Mini. I hope there will be a European (UK) distributor soon. I could order from the USA, but the tax, VAT and custom fees are horrendous (app. 25%) so that holds me back for now.


You should, the Mini should be on another level.


----------



## betula

purk said:


> You should, the Mini should be on another level.


I'd expect it to be.
However I prefer the CMA600i (balanced out) to the iFi Pro iCan and the Liquid Platinum.


----------



## Icenine2

protoss said:


> I think he should not worry about the mini. I be more worry about the MK2. Arent their known issues with the MK2? Like you not suppose to stack them. They will generate this buzz noise or hiss? Not sure if these issues are corrected or not? So, I rather go with the new improve gsx model. Plus, the Gsx-mini has a new power supply thats better than the outdated MK2 and a better form factor.


Exactly


----------



## whirlwind

Arniesb said:


> What about ventilation holes did those attract dust and other nasty stuff?



Just dust the top every few days


----------



## trappedintime

whirlwind said:


> Just dust the top every few days


Right?! I mean it's at a show too. I'm not sure how one would see the ventilation attracting dust and "other nasty stuff" lol


----------



## MattTCG (Apr 11, 2019)

Received email notice late last night that production boards were "on the way" and that as soon as those arrive they will be assembling and shipping.You can do the math, but I'm guessing 2-3 weeks for shipping on these boards and then 1-2 weeks for assembly..so, mid May? My birthday is mid May so here's hoping that I have something special this year.


----------



## betula

It would be nice to read some impressions about the mini, although I know it is early days. 

I'd be interested in comparison the the Pro iCan and CMA600i. I find the Pro iCan technically much better than the CMA600i, though I still prefer the 600i to the Pro iCan.  
I love the clarity, detail and dynamism of the iCan, especially in the bass. It does sound a bit clinical though and lacks life especially when it comes to vocals. (I know, I should try different tubes etc. Can't be bothered.) 
The 600i to my ears sound less detailed and dynamic but it has a special sweetness and smoothness to the sound with much more alive vocals. I prefer this easier sound versus the Pro iCan at the end of the day.

I wonder where the Mini stands in the equation or even the GSXmkII. I assume the technical capabilities are on level or even better than the Pro iCan, but does it come on the price of loosing smoothness and life? Thanks.


----------



## dieslemat

I tried it in canjam singapore, using my ether flow open. To be honest I wasnt really totally impressed by it. The Mjolnir 2 with better tubes sounds a lot better. 

I dont know why but I didnt find the gsx mini special. Maybe I am missing something.

But surely a no go for me.


----------



## commtrd

Icenine2 said:


> Damn b if you aren’t right! I still don’t believe the Hugo has as good a headphone section. Plus the mini looks too cool


Would love to read some feedback on Hugo 2 with the new mini. Because I am currently running the H2 with Gilmore Lite Mk2, and been looking at going balanced out for some time now. However the GL Mk2 is so insanely nice sounding even SE, I wonder I f I shouldn't wait and read some reviews on it first. The truth is I just had to pay in another $20k to IRS so a little beat up financially right now and need to recover a little first. Saying that, I def see a mini in my future this year. And already have the H2 so only need to pick up some balanced cables from Trevor at Norne.


----------



## commtrd

purk said:


> The Lite is pretty awesome and is the best bang for the buck IMO for an amp under $500.  It mates super well with my HD800 mods.


My Gilmore Lite Mk2 is  and has been a total surprise. Heard perceived issues with loss of transparency in the pairing with Hugo 2, well perish the thought. GL Mk2 is really just tits with that dac.
The reason I am so excited about the mini is the capability of using the Hugo 2 SE RCAs out to the mini and getting balanced out. So in my book that makes the mini just a screaming bargain since
I can not have to spend even more money on a new dac at least right away.


----------



## gtb75

dieslemat said:


> I tried it in canjam singapore, using my ether flow open. To be honest I wasnt really totally impressed by it. The Mjolnir 2 with better tubes sounds a lot better.
> 
> I dont know why but I didnt find the gsx mini special. Maybe I am missing something.
> 
> But surely a no go for me.



I heard the GS-X Mini at Axpona over the weekend with the Ether 2 and I wasn't super impressed by it either. Obviously it's hard to do any critical listening in an environment like that, but I thought the Liquid Glass driving the Ether 2 at the MrSpeakers booth next door was vastly superior. I also thought my Ether Flow Open 1.1 driven by my Liquid Platinum sounded significantly better than the Ether 2 driven by the GS-X Mini, and my headphone stack is driven by an inexpensive SMSL SU-8 v2 DAC. And this wasn't a case of me preferring the Ether Flow Open 1.1 over the Ether 2 - I bought the Ether 2 at the show yesterday after hearing it. The GS-X Mini also runs extremely warm, warmer than my Liquid Platinum. I know it's class A, but I didn't expect it to be quite that warm. I haven't ruled out the GS-X Mini yet, but I am going to wait for some reviews to hit before pulling the trigger.


----------



## justin w.

The prototype at AXPONA was raw, smooth aluminum and not powder coated, which is why it felt as warm as it did


----------



## justin w. (Apr 15, 2019)

MattTCG said:


> Received email notice late last night that production boards were "on the way" and that as soon as those arrive they will be assembling and shipping.You can do the math, but I'm guessing 2-3 weeks for shipping on these boards and then 1-2 weeks for assembly..so, mid May? My birthday is mid May so here's hoping that I have something special this year.



Yes, this was the 2nd revision of the board and receiving the 3rd version this week which should be the final one


----------



## Arniesb

gtb75 said:


> I heard the GS-X Mini at Axpona over the weekend with the Ether 2 and I wasn't super impressed by it either. Obviously it's hard to do any critical listening in an environment like that, but I thought the Liquid Glass driving the Ether 2 at the MrSpeakers booth next door was vastly superior. I also thought my Ether Flow Open 1.1 driven by my Liquid Platinum sounded significantly better than the Ether 2 driven by the GS-X Mini, and my headphone stack is driven by an inexpensive SMSL SU-8 v2 DAC. And this wasn't a case of me preferring the Ether Flow Open 1.1 over the Ether 2 - I bought the Ether 2 at the show yesterday after hearing it. The GS-X Mini also runs extremely warm, warmer than my Liquid Platinum. I know it's class A, but I didn't expect it to be quite that warm. I haven't ruled out the GS-X Mini yet, but I am going to wait for some reviews to hit before pulling the trigger.


What dac that was used? Maybe you simply dont like dac that was used, because from what i understand Gilmore designs wont add coloration.
You know maybe you dont even like Ether 2 how it truly sounds and coloration make it more enjoyable...


----------



## Arniesb

justin w. said:


> Yes, this was the 2nd revision of the board and receiving the 3rd version this week which should be the final one


Hello, Justin does your amps have all these safety features like for example Violectric amps? P.S how long is warranty for your amps? Thanks.


----------



## gtb75

Arniesb said:


> What dac that was used? Maybe you simply dont like dac that was used, because from what i understand Gilmore designs wont add coloration.
> You know maybe you dont even like Ether 2 how it truly sounds and coloration make it more enjoyable...



I believe it was a Mytek Brooklyn+, which is exactly what I use in my main 2-channel system. And it wasn't an issue with the Ether 2... I heard it on both the Liquid Glass and the Manley Absolute MrSpeakers had at the MrSpeakers booth - and I'm liking what I am hearing so far breaking in my own Ether 2 on my 789. What I heard certainly wasn't bad, I was just expecting more given the price point. Obviously the Liquid Platinum is very good at its price point, so I will be curious to hear what others say when the inevitable comparisons are made. As I said, it's really hard to make evaluations at big shows like that so I'm not writing the GS-X Mini off yet.


----------



## gtb75

justin w. said:


> The prototype at AXPONA was raw, smooth aluminum and not powder coated, which is why it felt as warm as it did



Thanks for that feedback! The construction and build quality were fantastic. I look forward to hearing the final production model once it's shipping.


----------



## Arniesb

gtb75 said:


> I believe it was a Mytek Brooklyn+, which is exactly what I use in my main 2-channel system. And it wasn't an issue with the Ether 2... I heard it on both the Liquid Glass and the Manley Absolute MrSpeakers had at the MrSpeakers booth - and I'm liking what I am hearing so far breaking in my own Ether 2 on my 789. What I heard certainly wasn't bad, I was just expecting more given the price point. Obviously the Liquid Platinum is very good at its price point, so I will be curious to hear what others say when the inevitable comparisons are made. As I said, it's really hard to make evaluations at big shows like that so I'm not writing the GS-X Mini off yet.


I heard some people praises Mytec brooklyn + Gsx mini and were saying how much better it was than Niimbus us4 + Hugo tt2. Maybe it was Higher end Mytek dac than Brooklyn...  Some people just fanboying over certain company so its hard  to make judgment by their opinions. Its hard to trust people that heard amps a few minutes too...
I probably stick to reviewers that evaluate this stuff for weeks...


----------



## TheRunningIr0n

It's worth considering that due to auditory masking, any product that adds 'warmth' to the presentation is going to sound better in an environment with external noise as perceptions of bass and mid-bass frequencies are most affected. 'Neutral' equipment like Headamp products would likely be at a disadvantage. This is something I run into a lot in the portable audio domain.


----------



## Dukei

Seems like an interesting amp, not the usual lm317/337 psu?


----------



## Icenine2

commtrd said:


> Would love to read some feedback on Hugo 2 with the new mini. Because I am currently running the H2 with Gilmore Lite Mk2, and been looking at going balanced out for some time now. However the GL Mk2 is so insanely nice sounding even SE, I wonder I f I shouldn't wait and read some reviews on it first. The truth is I just had to pay in another $20k to IRS so a little beat up financially right now and need to recover a little first. Saying that, I def see a mini in my future this year. And already have the H2 so only need to pick up some balanced cables from Trevor at Norne.


IRS!!!!


----------



## HeadAmpTeam

gtb75 said:


> I heard the GS-X Mini at Axpona over the weekend with the Ether 2 and I wasn't super impressed by it either. Obviously it's hard to do any critical listening in an environment like that, but I thought the Liquid Glass driving the Ether 2 at the MrSpeakers booth next door was vastly superior. I also thought my Ether Flow Open 1.1 driven by my Liquid Platinum sounded significantly better than the Ether 2 driven by the GS-X Mini, and my headphone stack is driven by an inexpensive SMSL SU-8 v2 DAC. And this wasn't a case of me preferring the Ether Flow Open 1.1 over the Ether 2 - I bought the Ether 2 at the show yesterday after hearing it. The GS-X Mini also runs extremely warm, warmer than my Liquid Platinum. I know it's class A, but I didn't expect it to be quite that warm. I haven't ruled out the GS-X Mini yet, but I am going to wait for some reviews to hit before pulling the trigger.



At Axpona 2019, the GS-X Mini was connected to a Chord Qutest. The Liquid Glass at MrSpeaker's table was connected to a Chord TT2+MScaler, so yeah, it wasn't exactly an apples to apples comparison.  We were showing it with the Qutest, as it's about the same cost as the GS-X mini, and relatively small, which makes it a logical paring, and it shows the Mini's ability to drive difficult headphones in balanced mode from a single-ended input.


----------



## gtb75

HeadAmpTeam said:


> At Axpona 2019, the GS-X Mini was connected to a Chord Qutest. The Liquid Glass at MrSpeaker's table was connected to a Chord TT2+MScaler, so yeah, it wasn't exactly an apples to apples comparison.  We were showing it with the Qutest, as it's about the same cost as the GS-X mini, and relatively small, which makes it a logical paring, and it shows the Mini's ability to drive difficult headphones in balanced mode from a single-ended input.



Thank you for the clarification. I thought I saw a Brooklyn+ at your table, but I listened to so much (was there 2 days) that it all blended together. It is also worth mentioning that the Liquid Glass was a far more expensive amp than the GS-X Mini, so it definitely wasn't an "apples to apples" comparison. Again, my hope for the GS-X Mini is that it gives me a solid state alternative to my Liquid Platinum. The Liquid Platinum has been a great amp, but it has some annoyances - the biggest of them for me is the lack of a gain switch (which the GS-X Mini has). As I said in my original comment, I look forward to hearing the GS-X in a more optimal listening environment once it's in production.


----------



## HeadAmpTeam

gtb75 said:


> Thank you for the clarification. I thought I saw a Brooklyn+ at your table, but I listened to so much (was there 2 days) that it all blended together. It is also worth mentioning that the Liquid Glass was a far more expensive amp than the GS-X Mini, so it definitely wasn't an "apples to apples" comparison. Again, my hope for the GS-X Mini is that it gives me a solid state alternative to my Liquid Platinum. The Liquid Platinum has been a great amp, but it has some annoyances - the biggest of them for me is the lack of a gain switch (which the GS-X Mini has). As I said in my original comment, I look forward to hearing the GS-X in a more optimal listening environment once it's in production.



We'll be at all the CanJam shows, and try to get out to a number of smaller headphone meets too.  At Axpona, the Brooklyn Bridge was the source for the Blue Hawaii, so you're right, we definitely had one there. The GS-X mini is a great amp, personally, I think it's the best combination of performance, size, features, and price, of anything Justin has ever made.  He's working hard to get them in everybody's hands ASAP.


----------



## commtrd (Apr 24, 2019)

buzzlulu said:


> Sorry however living primarily in the two channel world I subscribe to a completely different concept of system building than you are suggesting.
> 
> You can have the best amp in the world - if you SOURCE sucks (ie DAC) then the best amp in the world does you no good.  You are simply amplifying a low quality source.
> 
> ...



True -but- if a person already has a fairly good quality dac (Hugo 2 for example) that is also single ended only, then the Mini-X becomes a really viable alternative to GSX Mk2. Because the Hugo 2 is such a good quality dac, I really am not ready to replace it just yet, but if/when that time comes, prolly a Holo Spring dac will be the choice. SO, wait it out and get the TOTL dac and GSX Mk2 at the same time, which I will then still have to get balanced cables made, or just get a GSX mini and balanced cables sooner. And on top of all that, the Gilmore Lite Mk2 I already have just works completely awesome driving the LCDi4 and LCD4z even single ended, and all that stuff is already paid for.

So the real deal becomes that dac choice. I consider the dac to be the heart of the system, but within a synergistic overview of what is the end goal. Well what will most likely happen is wait to read some reviews of the GSX mini amp, and see how everything plays out but in the meantime, what I have works so well that frankly the motivation to spend several thousands more dollars to upgrade dac, amp, and cables is not extreme. Basically building up a complete new system as it were.


----------



## gtb75

HeadAmpTeam said:


> We'll be at all the CanJam shows, and try to get out to a number of smaller headphone meets too.  At Axpona, the Brooklyn Bridge was the source for the Blue Hawaii, so you're right, we definitely had one there. The GS-X mini is a great amp, personally, I think it's the best combination of performance, size, features, and price, of anything Justin has ever made.  He's working hard to get them in everybody's hands ASAP.



That explains why I remember a Mytek at your table. I heard the Blue Hawaii / Voce combo both last year and this year at Axpona... Probably the best amp / headphone combo I have ever heard at any price. I was so close to buying the Voce at the show, but went Ether 2 instead because I didn't want something as single-purpose as an electrostatic setup. I look forward to hearing the GS-X Mini in its final form.


----------



## MattTCG

@HeadAmpTeam do you have an update on shipping for those of us who pre-ordered? Thanks.


----------



## buzzlulu

I brought my Utopia/Axios to CanJam NY and spent a nice amount of time with the Brooklyn Bridge/GSX Mini.  Quite a cracking and fun system to listen to.

I am going to hope the GSX Mini remains as transparent as possible, the proverbial "wire with gain" as is often said, and as such will scale right up with some of the Uber DAC/sources that are in the market today.  Ultimately that is what you want -  for the amp to get out of the way and let the source come all the way through.
Early opinions I take with a grain of salt as I think people need to realize that, if the GSX is a wire with gain, then what they are really hearing is the source and not the amp.  The amp is then doing its job.  The person who did not like the combination with the Chord Qutest - well what you are hearing is the Qutest - put a better DAC in the chain and I think you may then walk away with a different opinion.


----------



## MattTCG

I was able to spend a good bit of time with the mini today at the Atlanta meet. My concerns about the gain being set too low were dispelled. The gain is exactly where I'd want it to be. Low gain was fine with ETHER 2, Focal headphones, hd6xx. I was operating between 10-1 with the 1:00 position being as loud as I'd ever listen to. Plugged in the Susvara, flipped the switch to high gain and boom...it was being driven perfectly. 

The mini in it's current production state, sounds better than I had even hoped for. It's very dynamic and quick, which is what you hope for with a high end solid state amp. The tone is just down right gorgeous. Essentially, it's a very uncolored response from the mini and just gets out of the way and let's the rest of the chain do it's thing. There is an effortless quality to the way it powers headphones. At the end of the day, the mini is my favorite amp and works equally well with planar magnetic and dynamic driver headphones. Well done Justin!


----------



## MattTCG




----------



## buzzlulu

I heard the CanJam NYC version and was equally impressed.
Hopefully the Atlanta meet version is the final production one........and our pre orders are starting to roll off the chain?


----------



## commtrd

When you guys who pre-ordered get them, PLEASE post up some reviews OK?


----------



## OrangeCat

MattTCG said:


> I was able to spend a good bit of time with the mini today at the Atlanta meet. My concerns about the gain being set too low were dispelled. The gain is exactly where I'd want it to be. Low gain was fine with ETHER 2, Focal headphones, hd6xx. I was operating between 10-1 with the 1:00 position being as loud as I'd ever listen to. Plugged in the Susvara, flipped the switch to high gain and boom...it was being driven perfectly.
> 
> The mini in it's current production state, sounds better than I had even hoped for. It's very dynamic and quick, which is what you hope for with a high end solid state amp. The tone is just down right gorgeous. Essentially, it's a very uncolored response from the mini and just gets out of the way and let's the rest of the chain do it's thing. There is an effortless quality to the way it powers headphones. At the end of the day, the mini is my favorite amp and works equally well with planar magnetic and dynamic driver headphones. Well done Justin!



Just curious do you know which volume control the unit had?


----------



## purk (May 7, 2019)

OrangeCat said:


> Just curious do you know which volume control the unit had?



DAC-T.  I have the unit on loan from Justin right now and I can say that Headamp has a winner on hand.  The GSX-Mini is extremely versatile amplifier able to power anything from the Sony MDR-Z7 M2, Focal Stellia, Meze Empyrean, Senn HD800, and Hifiman Susvara exceptionally well.  I thought it would struggle with the Susvara but I encounter no issues with it.  Just like @MattTCG, I have no problems with the gain settings.  For majority, you will only utilize a low gain while only switching to a high-gain for those extremely power hungry plannars.  I sure wish that I have the AKG K1000 to try with the Mini.


----------



## buzzlulu

MattTCG 
I see the Mytek Brooklyn Bridge in the background in that photo.  When I heard the GSX Mini/Brooklyn at the HeadAmp booth at CanJam NY running my Utopia/Axios which I brought with me I thought it was a cracking combo


----------



## whirlwind

MattTCG said:


>



I figured this was going to be a heck of an amp. I was originally going to wait and buy one , but found a too good to be true deal on a used GS-X mk2
I heard what you heard with the mini..

If i did not have a GS-x mk2 I would buy the mini on your comments alone.


----------



## JM1979

I’m really excited for this amp. Owning a Qutest, I really appreciate the SE input to balanced output approach.  Owning the Ether 2, I really appreciate the high/low gain switch. 

This really feels like an amp built to accommodate versatility and deliver performance no matter what you throw at it.


----------



## hikaru12

JM1979 said:


> I’m really excited for this amp. Owning a Qutest, I really appreciate the SE input to balanced output approach.  Owning the Ether 2, I really appreciate the high/low gain switch.
> 
> This really feels like an amp built to accommodate versatility and deliver performance no matter what you throw at it.



I agree I’m really excited for this amp too. Curious to see if its going to be more bright like its older brother or more relaxed but really resolving with more power like the Lite? If the latter I’m getting one asap in blue to match with my Aeons!


----------



## commtrd

Exactly what I am waiting to hear. If it is like the Gilmore Lite Mark 2, it will be a sweet little amp. Able to accept SE inputs, icing on the cake. SOLD! Actually if my GL Mk2 could do the same, I would have no need (or want) to get a different amp.


----------



## hikaru12

commtrd said:


> Exactly what I am waiting to hear. If it is like the Gilmore Lite Mark 2, it will be a sweet little amp. Able to accept SE inputs, icing on the cake. SOLD! Actually if my GL Mk2 could do the same, I would have no need (or want) to get a different amp.



Other than the cool looks I’m sure haha


----------



## nwavesailor

JM1979 said:


> I’m really excited for this amp. Owning a Qutest, I really appreciate the SE input to balanced output approach.  Owning the Ether 2, I really appreciate the high/low gain switch.
> 
> This really feels like an amp built to accommodate versatility and deliver performance no matter what you throw at it.



I second that with the E2!


----------



## purk

hikaru12 said:


> I agree I’m really excited for this amp too. Curious to see if its going to be more bright like its older brother or more relaxed but really resolving with more power like the Lite? If the latter I’m getting one asap in blue to match with my Aeons!



I think you guy will like it a lot.  From my memory, I believe that the GSX Mini is a little warmer sounding than the GS-X M2 (don't have it anymore) while even par/slight less at resolving power.  The form factor and versatility are quite excellent.  Definitely a must hear/own product IMO.  Its 4 watts rating is enough to satisfy a very hard to drive headphones like the Susvara.


----------



## buzzlulu

Wonder how production is going and if there is a new eta?


----------



## nwavesailor

MattTCG said:


> I was able to spend a good bit of time with the mini today at the Atlanta meet. My concerns about the gain being set too low were dispelled. The gain is exactly where I'd want it to be. Low gain was fine with ETHER 2, Focal headphones, hd6xxAt the end of the day, the mini is my favorite amp and works equally well with planar magnetic and dynamic driver headphones. Well done Justin!



@MattTCG, while paired with the GS-X mini last weekend, did you have the OEM pads on the E2 or one of the the soon to ship (I hope) optional E2 pads?


----------



## protoss

I am also wondering how much longer we need to wait?

On the website and some of the team members said March 30th, 2019? Now that date disappear.

Well I hope March 30th arrives soon......


----------



## MacedonianHero

purk said:


> I think you guy will like it a lot.  From my memory, I believe that the GSX Mini is a little warmer sounding than the GS-X M2 (don't have it anymore) while even par/slight less at resolving power.  The form factor and versatility are quite excellent.  Definitely a must hear/own product IMO.  Its 4 watts rating is enough to satisfy a very hard to drive headphones like the Susvara.



I can't wait to review one. Your comments really have me counting down the minutes!


----------



## nwavesailor (May 10, 2019)

I will be getting the Gilmore lite Mk2 in a few days to pair with Ether 2. I am,however, intrigued by the prospect of the mini and may preorder if I like the Gilmore lite as much as I expect.

I am Currently using an iPod for a source and the Sabre DAC section of the Oppo HA2-SE line out.

 I expect to _potentially _get flamed for considering using an iPod and Sabre DAC paired with the E2 and the mini if I go this route. Trying to K.I.S.S. But perhaps too simple!


----------



## deafenears

purk said:


> The form factor and versatility are quite excellent.



It's been asked in the past but no answers yet, any ideas what the dimensions are?



protoss said:


> I am also wondering how much longer we need to wait?



Justin mentioned getting the third revision of the board third week of April. If that ends up being the final version, it'll likely be another couple of weeks.

See https://www.head-fi.org/threads/new-amp-from-headamp-gs-x-mini.883745/page-17#post-14899884


----------



## Schwibbles

nwavesailor said:


> I will be getting the Gilmore lite Mk2 in a few days to pair with Ether 2. I am,however, intrigued by the prospect of the mini and may preorder if I like the Gilmore lite as much as I expect.
> 
> I am Currently using an iPod for a source and the Sabre DAC section of the Oppo HA2-SE line out.
> 
> I expect to _potentially _get flamed for considering using an iPod and Sabre DAC paired with the E2 and the mini if I go this route. Trying to K.I.S.S. But perhaps too simple!



The HA-2SE exhibits the Sabre "glare" that the chips are known for but other than that, sounds quite good. Don't worry too much about it. 
FWIW, I prefer the line out of the Oppo to the 4x as expensive, SMSL VMV D1.


----------



## nwavesailor

Schwibbles said:


> The HA-2SE exhibits the Sabre "glare" that the chips are known for but other than that, sounds quite good. Don't worry too much about it.
> FWIW, I prefer the line out of the Oppo to the 4x as expensive, SMSL VMV D1.



Thanks, @Schwibbles!

I’ll see how I like the Gilmore lite Mk2 with this very basic setup paired with the Ether 2.
I can _always _buy a new DAC. 
There is no shortage of opinions posted here on that subject!


----------



## Schwibbles

nwavesailor said:


> Thanks, @Schwibbles!
> 
> I’ll see how I like the Gilmore lite Mk2 with this very basic setup paired with the Ether 2.
> I can _always _buy a new DAC.
> There is no shortage of opinions posted here on that subject!


NP

I almost said that; you can always upgrade your DAC later. The Mini should only get better with a better DAC. Most of what I read in this thread is accurate. If the Mini is transparent, like wire-with-gain, then you should be hearing the DAC. The HA-2SE is a good DAC IMO, but you can definitely get ones that are better. 

The Gilmore is a very capable amp. I had one and an Ether 2, albeit at different times. The Gilmore was one of my favorite mid-fi amps and I'm sure the Mini is at another level. 
I had a chance to hear it for a short time at RMAF and it certainly sounded good. It was hard to get a feel for its capabilities because of the crowd and the fact I was using open back headphones (Utopia). My end verdict was that it was on my shortlist of amps I'd love to try at home. I can't think of another amp that I heard there that I enjoyed more for the price.


----------



## nwavesailor

AND.........the GS-X mini _looks _incredible. 
Hard to get too excited about ugly gear even if it sounds good.


----------



## Schwibbles

Very true. The blue, pre-production unit they had at RMAF certainly stood out. 


Come to think of it, it might look too good to pair with my 1541, which is very utilitarian.


----------



## purk

I will get u guys the dimensions and some internal shots later tonight.  It is a *really* impressive sounding amp in a fantastic form factor.  Sorry guys, I have to watch the game   6 b/w the Rockets and Warriors first.


----------



## MattTCG

nwavesailor said:


> @MattTCG, while paired with the GS-X mini last weekend, did you have the OEM pads on the E2 or one of the the soon to ship (I hope) optional E2 pads?


Stock pads, sir.


----------



## nwavesailor

Very good! I have both pairs on order and think, from your impressions, that I may like the suede version for the bass boost on the E2.


----------



## purk

MacedonianHero said:


> I can't wait to review one. Your comments really have me counting down the minutes!



I believe you will be mightily impressed with the GSX-Mini.  @mulveling  and I have really enjoy listening to the GSX-Mini during the past few days.  You can find his post here.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/mik...sional-high-end-headphone-impressions.906487/





deafenears said:


> It's been asked in the past but no answers yet, any ideas what the dimensions are?
> 
> Justin mentioned getting the third revision of the board third week of April. If that ends up being the final version, it'll likely be another couple of weeks.
> 
> See https://www.head-fi.org/threads/new-amp-from-headamp-gs-x-mini.883745/page-17#post-14899884



Justin informed me that the unit that I am auditioning is a final version.  The amp is 11.5 (L) x 10 (W) x 2.5 (H).


----------



## commtrd

Gilmore Lite Mark 2 is an excellent amp. Punches out way above its price point. Crystal clear transparent no coloration whatsoever. Class A single ended output only. IF it would output balanced with any input (single-ended or balanced) there would be no reason (for most headphones) to go any further with amplification. It does 1.5W which is plenty for most headphones, exception of course being something like LCD4, Susvara, Abyss, i.e. hard to drive phones that need big power to drive well. 

GL Mk2 is a fine little amp in a very compact package which is great for minimal desk space, with exceptional SQ. All that and only $500? Incredible. Add a good quality dac and this a very cost effective audio solution, well except for Hugo 2 that guy is like $2500 so def not cheap there. If considering Hugo 2 LOL.


----------



## nwavesailor (May 11, 2019)

Justin informed me that the unit that I am auditioning is a final version.  The amp is 11.5 (L) x 10 (W) x 2.5 (H).[/QUOTE]

_Nice size footprint for my hp listening table!_


----------



## purk

commtrd said:


> Gilmore Lite Mark 2 is an excellent amp. Punches out way above its price point. Crystal clear transparent no coloration whatsoever. Class A single ended output only. IF it would output balanced with any input (single-ended or balanced) there would be no reason (for most headphones) to go any further with amplification. It does 1.5W which is plenty for most headphones, exception of course being something like LCD4, Susvara, Abyss, i.e. hard to drive phones that need big power to drive well.
> 
> GL Mk2 is a fine little amp in a very compact package which is great for minimal desk space, with exceptional SQ. All that and only $500? Incredible. Add a good quality dac and this a very cost effective audio solution, well except for Hugo 2 that guy is like $2500 so def not cheap there. If considering Hugo 2 LOL.



I love the Lite Mk2 but the GSX mini is quite a bit better.  Don't under estimate the effect of a good power supply that can contribute to an over all sound quality.   I have compared the Lite next to the SuSy Dynalo Mini (very similar to the GSX mini) before and a better power supply sure contribute to many sonic improvements.  I hope Justin will  release an upgrade PSU for Gilmore Lite soon!


----------



## nwavesailor (May 16, 2019)

I have been listening to the Gilmore lite Mk2 for about 3 hours tonight paired with the Ether 2. It is a _very_ impressive little amp! Nice feature of the Gilmore lite is 2 inputs that allowed me to have 2 DAC's to compare.

I may simply have to preorder the GS-X mini.


----------



## commtrd (May 16, 2019)

I have many hundreds of hours on my GL Mk2. That amp rocks! I think there are way too many peeps out there passing by the most cost-effective with best SQ solution available at this price point period. That is how impressive this little amp is. BUT there must be a good dac upstream because that is exactly what you're going to hear.

Having said that, I am intrigued by the GSX Mini. I think if I utilize current Hugo2, with GSX Mini, LCD4z, Dekoni pads, and Norne Silvergarde 3 cable, I would be real close to a realistic end-game setup with LCDi4 also optional. One could do much worse.


----------



## uelover

commtrd said:


> I have many hundreds of hours on my GL Mk2. That amp rocks! I think there are way too many peeps out there passing by the most cost-effective with best SQ solution available at this price point period.



Absolutely. I’m totally impressed with this amp. It has got so many things correct and none wrong. 

I would rate this amp an excellent choice even when compared with other amps a few times its price. 

I’m too tempted to order the GSX Mini, but I’m not sure how much it would deviate from the sound Signature of the Gilmore Lite MK2.


----------



## protoss

@purk 

We still waiting for those pics? 

Can you describe in your views on the sound characteristics? And what dac you using? I be interested in a R2R dac with the mini?


----------



## commtrd

protoss said:


> @purk
> 
> We still waiting for those pics?
> 
> Can you describe in your views on the sound characteristics? And what dac you using? I be interested in a R2R dac with the mini?


Also interested in comparison with Gilmore Lite Mk2 amp. Hopefully the GSX Mini will be just as transparent, and even better than GL Mk2.


----------



## hikaru12

commtrd said:


> I have many hundreds of hours on my GL Mk2. That amp rocks! I think there are way too many peeps out there passing by the most cost-effective with best SQ solution available at this price point period. That is how impressive this little amp is. BUT there must be a good dac upstream because that is exactly what you're going to hear.
> 
> Having said that, I am intrigued by the GSX Mini. I think if I utilize current Hugo2, with GSX Mini, LCD4z, Dekoni pads, and Norne Silvergarde 3 cable, I would be real close to a realistic end-game setup with LCDi4 also optional. One could do much worse.



Get the Qutest it's more detailed than the Hugo 2 and cheaper.


----------



## commtrd

Already own the Hugo2. Another case of not knowing exactly which direction to go as in the process of trying to build out a system not knowing all there is to know... If that makes any sense.


----------



## nwavesailor (May 16, 2019)

After reading Dan's impressions on the pairing with the E2 and speaking briefly with Justin...................I have placed a GS-X mini preorder!


----------



## uelover

nwavesailor said:


> After reading Dan's impressions on the pairing with the E2 and speaking briefly with Justin...................I have placed a GS-X mini preorder!



What color did you order? With DACT or Alps?


----------



## nwavesailor

Polished Blue and DACT!


----------



## purk (May 17, 2019)

commtrd said:


> Also interested in comparison with Gilmore Lite Mk2 amp. Hopefully the GSX Mini will be just as transparent, and even better than GL Mk2.





protoss said:


> @purk
> 
> We still waiting for those pics?
> 
> Can you describe in your views on the sound characteristics? And what dac you using? I be interested in a R2R dac with the mini?



















The Gilmore Lite MK2 is likely the best deal going under $600 for headphones amplifier.  It has great resolution, tone, and a good sense of power behind the sound.  The GSX-Mini to me is noticeably better thank to a much better power supply and the balanced drive amplification.  The sense of power & dynamic are immediate upon the first listen while the resolution is all there.  The tone is warmer than that of the GSX-MKII from my memory.  No doubt, it is more transparent than the GL.  Remember that the Lite is powered off the brick power supply, while the GSX-mini has GRLV which is arguably the best power supply ever designed by Dr. Kevin Gilmore.  I love it and hope to buy one once Justin has one in stock.


----------



## commtrd

^^^GRLV would be separate supplies for each side, just guessing? Def not an expert in amplifier topology or power supply, but even so I am getting to the point I am gonna hafta go ahead and get a Mini on pre-order. Should then be my end-game amp I think. The above description is just too compelling to not give the amp a go. May give Justin a call and visit, haven't talked with him since purchasing the 4z a while back. Thanks for posting, much appreciated.


----------



## hikaru12

commtrd said:


> ^^^GRLV would be separate supplies for each side, just guessing? Def not an expert in amplifier topology or power supply, but even so I am getting to the point I am gonna hafta go ahead and get a Mini on pre-order. Should then be my end-game amp I think. The above description is just too compelling to not give the amp a go. May give Justin a call and visit, haven't talked with him since purchasing the 4z a while back. Thanks for posting, much appreciated.



I’ll actually be in Virginia next month. Does he actually allow in person visits to his shop? Id love to hear one of these for myself.


----------



## commtrd

What is "GRLV"? In the interest of learning more in-depth stuff about this amp in particular and design theory for amps/power supplies in general... This power supply would be a stand alone module similar to the supply unit for GSX Mk2?


----------



## musicfrommemory

hikaru12 said:


> I agree I’m really excited for this amp too. Curious to see if its going to be more bright like its older brother or more relaxed but really resolving with more power like the Lite? If the latter I’m getting one asap in blue to match with my Aeons!



This is the absolute crux question - and I am on absolute tenterhooks to hear from any guys that have owned the Gilmore Lite MK2 and now the GS-X mini - is the GS-X mini the Lite MK2's bigger, badder brother?

Does it share the wonderfully relaxed yet fast, ever-so-slightly warm qualities of the Lite MK 2?

For those guys that do own both please do give as much detail on an objective comparison between the Lite MK 2 and GS-X mini as you possibly can.

If the GS-X mini does what the Lite MK 2 does but on steroids, then this amp is going to be a cathartic eargasm.


----------



## joecn

What is reference system?

Can it match with Grado PS1000 / PS1000e?


----------



## purk

commtrd said:


> What is "GRLV"? In the interest of learning more in-depth stuff about this amp in particular and design theory for amps/power supplies in general... This power supply would be a stand alone module similar to the supply unit for GSX Mk2?


GRLV is a Golden Reference Low Voltage designed by Dr. Kevin Gilmore.  I believe that it can be configured as dual mono or one supply to feed both channels.  I believe it is the best power supply ever designed by Kevin Gilmore.  GSX MkII has Justin’s very own design configured in dual mono configuration (one power supply for each channel).


----------



## justin w.

Just waiting on these boards to arrive so we can confirm the final version is ready to go!


----------



## DarKu

Very clean looking, as usual.
So, a June launch maybe?


----------



## viru5

Looking forward to this so much! I had my eyes on the gs-x mk2 for a looong time.

I feel a little bit privileged to not have to wait as long as you all for the gs-x mini


----------



## ksorota

viru5 said:


> I feel a little bit privileged to not have to wait as long as you all for the gs-x mini



Intrigued!?!


----------



## viru5

ksorota said:


> Intrigued!?!



I guess I should have worded that a bit better.

to not to HAVE waited as long as you all for the gs-x mini.

I only found out about it a couple weeks ago and it looks like pre-orders are going to be going out soon-ish!


----------



## ksorota

viru5 said:


> I guess I should have worded that a bit better.
> 
> to not to HAVE waited as long as you all for the gs-x mini.
> 
> I only found out about it a couple weeks ago and it looks like pre-orders are going to be going out soon-ish!



Haha, ok, that makes sense...

I was ready in March, then May, now that it is June I am really ready (and excited) to get my hands on one!


----------



## KESM

Yes satin black!...& I’m likely buying one.  I have the GL mk2.  I can’t imagine an improvement above it...otherworldly HP amp.


----------



## commtrd

GL Mk2 is crazy good for the price. Motivation for upgrading from this amp not super strong. But someday...


----------



## purk

If you love the Lite MKII then u must hear the GSX mini.  Going balanced with much better supply can yield a substantial amount of sonic improvements.


----------



## uelover

purk said:


> If you love the Lite MKII then u must hear the GSX mini.  Going balanced with much better supply can yield a substantial amount of sonic improvements.



The only thing standing between us and GSX Mini, is how fast Headamp can roll it out to production.


----------



## justin w.

uelover said:


> The only thing standing between us and GSX Mini, is how fast Headamp can roll it out to production.



The first 10 are undergoing final assembly right now! The rest of the pre-orders will follow shortly after that. And I welcome all of your opinions on which product box you prefer before I have the printer do more


----------



## DaYooper

Can't go wrong with classic black.


----------



## ksorota

One vote for the stylized option!


----------



## audiofest2018

I like the second one. Can't wait to get my pre-order!  Cheers!


----------



## uelover

The first option is a classic that never go wrong. 

The second option is for fashionista.


----------



## commtrd

Important thing is what's inside the box!   =)


----------



## lucasbrea

justin w. said:


> The first 10 are undergoing final assembly right now! The rest of the pre-orders will follow shortly after that. And I welcome all of your opinions on which product box you prefer before I have the printer do more


The 2th one for me


----------



## uelover

commtrd said:


> Important thing is what's inside the box!   =)



True that. 

Do we get to go onto the express queue if we opt for the standard brown shipping box


----------



## bfreedma

Prefer the black, but if you added the pattern from the other box in white, it would really pop.


----------



## MacedonianHero

I prefer the black one FWIW.


----------



## brink

I prefer the black as well


----------



## nwavesailor

Yup, I also prefer black


----------



## Satir (Jun 7, 2019)

Detail person here, so call you out on images of the two boxes. Been fairer comparison to show black box as new looking (not one with creased lid vs  brand-new looking logo covered box. Also photos of two boxes - the logo printed box is mostly non-reflective cardboard, whereas black cardboard boxes often are reflection magnet showing every imperfection of box (especially one with creases). Bet you are much more detailed oriented on building what goes inside!


----------



## commtrd

Proof positive that audiophiles are indeed anal by nature. I mean c'mon, a box is a friggin box. Big deal. What matters is the amp inside.


----------



## ksorota

commtrd said:


> Proof positive that audiophiles are indeed anal by nature. I mean c'mon, a box is a friggin box. Big deal. What matters is the amp inside.



But the faster we decide...the faster they can print them out and put said amp inside!!!


----------



## uelover

ksorota said:


> But the faster we decide...the faster they can print them out and put said amp inside!!!



That's why I said, the generic brown shipping box for me so that I can get the amp right away.


----------



## ksorota

I noticed today that the site says that the amps are now shipping and that the wait time is 4-6 weeks for new orders. 

Makes me wonder which box they chose!


----------



## MattTCG

Hoping that we will all find out very soon


----------



## nwavesailor

ksorota said:


> I noticed today that the site says that the amps are now shipping and that the wait time is 4-6 weeks for new orders.
> 
> Makes me wonder which box they chose!



The box with _YOUR _name on it!


----------



## Icenine2

I know I've asked this before. How would the GSX mini w/Chord Qutest vs. Chord Hugo 2 TT end up? I know there's a  lot of TT reviews (Computer Audiophile) claiming its the deal. Somehow I'd believe the GSX would at least match its performance w/the Qutest. No clue.


----------



## Arniesb

Icenine2 said:


> I know I've asked this before. How would the GSX mini w/Chord Qutest vs. Chord Hugo 2 TT end up? I know there's a  lot of TT reviews (Computer Audiophile) claiming its the deal. Somehow I'd believe the GSX would at least match its performance w/the Qutest. No clue.


I would take Better amp over better dac anyday of the week.
Dont ask Chord fanboys they are super biased.
Average dac with great amp will sound full, dynamic and exciting.
Great dac with poor amp will sound sterile, lifeless, boring.
There is reason why amp is mentioned first when choosing demanding speakers, headphones.


----------



## commtrd

I would choose better dac over better amp. Don't matter how good the amp is, if feeding it crap then that is what the amp is going to pass on. Since the dac is upstream of the amp, should be common sense that the dac is of utmost importance.


----------



## Icenine2

Arniesb said:


> I would take Better amp over better dac anyday of the week.
> Dont ask Chord fanboys they are super biased.
> Average dac with great amp will sound full, dynamic and exciting.
> Great dac with poor amp will sound sterile, lifeless, boring.
> There is reason why amp is mentioned first when choosing demanding speakers, headphones.


Chord does have a good amount of fanboys for sure. I've been lazy but am going to get a loner to check one out. I have the Wyred 4 Sound DAC2v2 SE and the Chord guys say a Qutest will blow it away. No clue but I'll try it.


----------



## buzzlulu

commtrd said:


> I would choose better dac over better amp. Don't matter how good the amp is, if feeding it crap then that is what the amp is going to pass on. Since the dac is upstream of the amp, should be common sense that the dac is of utmost importance.



+1
Residing primarily in 2 channel land this is the mantra which dictates system building.  Imho same thing for headphones.
The best amp in the world cannot make up for the music lost and not retrieved by an inferior turntable, DAC etc.


----------



## mixman

buzzlulu said:


> +1
> Residing primarily in 2 channel land this is the mantra which dictates system building.  Imho same thing for headphones.
> The best amp in the world cannot make up for the music lost and not retrieved by an inferior turntable, DAC etc.


 Used to be in two channel many years ago where that was the mantra, but I have come to believe a balanced system is always the best. It makes no damn sense to have a Dave if you are listening to it on Sony 7506 headphones either. I know that’s an extreme example, but that’s just to illustrate the point I am trying to make.


----------



## buzzlulu

imho the mantra still holds.
No one in two channel land would recommend using a DAVE with a pair of Beats headphones.
They would, however, recommend perhaps spending 40% of your budget on the source, 40% on preamp & amp, and 30% on speakers.  Just random numbers however just to throw some numbers out.

Spending $4000 on Utopia's and $400 to use a Mojo as a source - sorry.
Maybe $2000 on a Hugo2 and $2000 on headphones - same $4000 as above - but perhaps a better outcome?


----------



## mixman

buzzlulu said:


> imho the mantra still holds.
> No one in two channel land would recommend using a DAVE with a pair of Beats headphones.
> They would, however, recommend perhaps spending 40% of your budget on the source, 40% on preamp & amp, and 30% on speakers.  Just random numbers however just to throw some numbers out.
> 
> ...


Was in the two channel world 30 yrs ago. Have learned a lot and one of the first things one should learn it that price does not always 
= performance so that many of those formulas go out the window. Like many today hold the $1,699 HD 800 against many TOTL HP’s costing $4,000 or more. So since you cannot always use the formulas to go by cost, you have to go by performance and thus build your system accordingly.


----------



## Arniesb

buzzlulu said:


> +1
> Residing primarily in 2 channel land this is the mantra which dictates system building.  Imho same thing for headphones.
> The best amp in the world cannot make up for the music lost and not retrieved by an inferior turntable, DAC etc.


reality is different  though. No dac will give bass, depth, dynamics like amp can give. im sure many guys would take T2 + Stax sr009 + Qutest over cheap amp + Sr009 + Dave.
HD 800 Same story Many guys would take stratus + cheaper dac over expensive dac + average amp.


----------



## commtrd

Arniesb said:


> reality is different  though. No dac will give bass, depth, dynamics like amp can give. im sure many guys would take T2 + Stax sr009 + Qutest over cheap amp + Sr009 + Dave.
> HD 800 Same story Many guys would take stratus + cheaper dac over expensive dac + average amp.



And some peeps are just gonna argue endlessly no matter what common sense indicates. The other side of COMMON SENSE would be to capability-match all the components of the chain much as possible to ensure the most faithful reproduction musically possible. Which is kinda the idea that was attempted to be presented I think...  Of course would want to utilize the best amp possible, as well as the dac and associated cabling etc. But having a sub-standard dac and combining with a world-class amp is just not going to yield superior results. Is this a really difficult concept to grasp?


----------



## buzzlulu

commtrd said:


> But having a sub-standard dac and combining with a world-class amp is just not going to yield superior results. Is this a really difficult concept to grasp?



+1


----------



## jlbrach

dac first then amp then HP.....the dac is the source if it is is subpar no matter what you do after it it will still be subpar...better amplification of a poor source doesnt change the poor source


----------



## buzzlulu

jlbrach said:


> dac first then amp then HP.....the dac is the source if it is is subpar no matter what you do after it it will still be subpar...better amplification of a poor source doesnt change the poor source



so now just like a gave a +1 to "commtrd"
here is a +1 to you as well!!!

nice to know there are a few on Headfi who just "get it"


----------



## JLoud

Not gonna argue which is most important. But I think the law of diminishing returns kicks in first on dac, then amp and finally  headphones. But total budget comes in. Set your budget and then start to build your system. You can always upgrade down the road. That's what I did. Or at least expanded. But whatever path works for you is the best one for you.


----------



## nwavesailor

JLoud said:


> Not gonna argue which is most important.
> You can always upgrade down the road. That's what I did. Or at least expanded. But whatever path works for you is the best one for you.



I am going to try my _existing _DAC (it shall go nameless) first when I receive the GS-X mini.

There appears to be no shortage of new or used shiny audio objects out there to buy and, as far as I can tell, they are making _more _all the time!


----------



## protoss

For the love of all audiophilers is this forbidden amp out yet? Holy schiit...

I want to know some full impressions! Especially how it sounds with the HD800.


----------



## uelover

protoss said:


> For the love of all audiophilers is this forbidden amp out yet? Holy schiit...
> 
> I want to know some full impressions! Especially how it sounds with the HD800.



Based on their track record, you would normally need to add 12 months to their planned original released date.


----------



## protoss

uelover said:


> Based on their track record, you would normally need to add 12 months to their planned original released date.



Omg lol. So guessing 2021 release date.


----------



## purk

protoss said:


> For the love of all audiophilers is this forbidden amp out yet? Holy schiit...
> 
> I want to know some full impressions! Especially how it sounds with the HD800.



Trust me, you will absolutely love it.  I personally think it matches better with the HD800/S than the GSX mKii due to its very slightly warmer tonal balanced.


----------



## protoss

purk said:


> Trust me, you will absolutely love it.  I personally think it matches better with the HD800/S than the GSX mKii due to its very slightly warmer tonal balanced.



Thats good news coming from you.  
If it pairs well with the HD800 than this is a instant hit! 

I will patiently wait.


----------



## ksorota

Hoping for some updates this week.  Just checked the thread start date and we are rapidly approaching 1 year!


----------



## justin w.

ksorota said:


> Hoping for some updates this week.  Just checked the thread start date and we are rapidly approaching 1 year!



I'm on it! Getting the pre-orders finished and sent out


----------



## ksorota

justin w. said:


> I'm on it! Getting the pre-orders finished and sent out



Did not mean to push...just really excited about this piece of gear!

Will it be the last Amp I purchase...quite possibly.


----------



## protoss

ksorota said:


> Will it be the last Amp I purchase...quite possibly.



Yea, I was also thinking the same thing. The mini should last a life time.


----------



## greenkiwi

I keep thinking the same thing... with each amp / dac / headphone I purchase... this will surely be the last...


----------



## djyang0530

wt's the difference between gs-x


----------



## uelover

djyang0530 said:


> wt's the difference between gs-x



From G to S, you are linked to X.


----------



## EndGameSearch

I’m sure it’s buried in this thread, but what are the power specs?  Meaning, is it an internal power supply or similar in approach to Gilmore lite. I owned a GS-X and enjoyed it. However I felt part of the secret sauce was the fact that power is self contained in a separate unit.  I’m trying to understand if this will lead to cost down the road if I want to upgrade the power supply.


----------



## uelover

EndGameSearch said:


> I’m sure it’s buried in this thread, but what are the power specs?  Meaning, is it an internal power supply or similar in approach to Gilmore lite. I owned a GS-X and enjoyed it. However I felt part of the secret sauce was the fact that power is self contained in a separate unit.  I’m trying to understand if this will lead to cost down the road if I want to upgrade the power supply.



What do you think?


----------



## EndGameSearch

I’d assume built in which surprises me. Not necessarily a bad, but not my preference.


----------



## Arniesb

EndGameSearch said:


> I’d assume built in which surprises me. Not necessarily a bad, but not my preference.


Better power supply design> Dual mono worse design.


----------



## tumpux

but.. but.. two boxes are moar better.


----------



## purk

tumpux said:


> but.. but.. two boxes are moar better.



Much prefer single box solution these days.  I think I'm becoming a minimalist...less is more.


----------



## uelover

@purk what is a good DAC to go with the GS-X Mini? 

I am considering between Yggy (a little too big for my desk), Matrix X-Sabre Pro (not sure if I enjoy the Sabre sound), and Chord Qutest (it lacks XLR output) but each has their own short coming.


----------



## purk

uelover said:


> @purk what is a good DAC to go with the GS-X Mini?
> 
> I am considering between Yggy (a little too big for my desk), Matrix X-Sabre Pro (not sure if I enjoy the Sabre sound), and Chord Qutest (it lacks XLR output) but each has their own short coming.



I don’t have the Yggy version 2 but have the version 1 and the Matrix Pro is better for anything DSD.  For PCM, the Yggy is better.  The Matrix is a whole lot easier to live with however.  It’s is fraction of the size compared to Yggy.


----------



## uelover

purk said:


> I don’t have the Yggy version 2 but have the version 1 and the Matrix Pro is better for anything DSD.  For PCM, the Yggy is better.  The Matrix is a whole lot easier to live with however.  It’s is fraction of the size compared to Yggy.



I see. I don't listen to DSD or MQA at all.

All my sources are PCM and from my desktop computer...


----------



## purk

Then go with the Yggy if you have desk space.  The DSD playback on the Matrix is awesome however.  I really enjoy mine.


----------



## commtrd

Will try using Hugo 2 with mini when time comes to get one. Because can use SE input, output balanced. Thus no need (immediate) to get another dac which would output balanced.


----------



## sonance

Hi guys, tried doing some searches but wondering if in general the GS-X mini is considered an upgrade over the GS-X mk2. I understand the ability to convert unbalanced to balanced, but that is not a concern I have, so would one be better than the other with the HE-1000 v2 or SE, LCD-series headphones, HD800 etc.?


----------



## tumpux

I tend to take that Mini and Mk. 2 exist to cater to a slightly different market. 
If you need something smaller, practical and want to get more from your single ended source then get a Mini. 
They are both based on dynalo circuit after all.


----------



## purk

If you want to drive the Susvara the GSX MKII extra power should be your ticket over the mini.  The mini slightly warmer tone should be better with something like HD800 and brighter headphones.


----------



## KESM

KESM said:


> Yes satin black!...& I’m likely buying one.  I have the GL mk2.  I can’t imagine an improvement above it...otherworldly HP amp.


I’ve pre-ordered the GS X Mini.  My mint condition Gilmore Lite mk2 is up for sale (349.00).


----------



## mixman

purk said:


> If you want to drive the Susvara the GSX MKII extra power should be your ticket over the mini.  The mini slightly warmer tone should be better with something like HD800 and brighter headphones.


Unfortunately, the GS X MK II was mentioned as a bad alternative to drive the Susvara, in the Susvara thread. Several said it was too bright of an amp with not enough weight in the low end to be a good pairing.


----------



## purk

mixman said:


> Unfortunately, the GS X MK II was mentioned as a bad alternative to drive the Susvara, in the Susvara thread. Several said it was too bright of an amp with not enough weight in the low end to be a good pairing.



I based my experience with HEK1000 V2 and GSX mkii. The Susvara very very nice out of the gsx mini IMO but I wonder if it will sound even better on beefier amplifier.


----------



## mixman

purk said:


> I based my experience with HEK1000 V2 and GSX mkii. The Susvara very very nice out of the gsx mini IMO but I wonder if it will sound even better on beefier amplifier.


I heard the Susvara out of the mini at CanJam and it powered them just fine. Some have said that the mini is warmer sounding though and that may be the reason that pairing sounds better than with the GSX MK II.


----------



## Whazzzup (Jun 24, 2019)

mixman said:


> Unfortunately, the GS X MK II was mentioned as a bad alternative to drive the Susvara, in the Susvara thread. Several said it was too bright of an amp with not enough weight in the low end to be a good pairing.


ya but i disagree but then again i didn't  have dave and they didn't use my server. I think it came to preferences, i found sus harmonious while my hd800s won stage and response.
I find head fi as guilty as anyone to pigeon hold to save cognitive dissonance. So GSX mk2 is tonally high, false, or silver cables are sibilant, false...


----------



## protoss (Jun 24, 2019)

I wonder how a warm dac with the mini will sound like? Anyone with a R2R dac try it with the mini? Or is that overkill for an already warm amplifier?

Anyone with Benchmark Dac 3 or Brooklyn DAC+ tired it with the mini? Also RME-DAC?


----------



## MattTCG

@justin w. Could you give an update on completion and shipping for the pre-orders? Inquiring minds want to know 

Thanks Justin!


----------



## Bonddam

I'm thinking about getting this amp. What makes this amp so special? What does volume control upgrade produce for the extra money?


----------



## greenkiwi

Bonddam said:


> I'm thinking about getting this amp. What makes this amp so special? What does volume control upgrade produce for the extra money?


With the upgrade, it goes to *Eleven!!!  
*
Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## MattTCG

Bonddam said:


> I'm thinking about getting this amp. What makes this amp so special? What does volume control upgrade produce for the extra money?



That's a very strange way to ask for a recommendation. You might give a short list of your preferences and other gear, especially the headphones that you'll be using. But honestly, that would only help somewhat as only a few people have actually heard this amp in person. That would be @purk , me and those who've heard it at recent headphone meets. Purk has spent the most time with the amp. I've known Purk for many years and I know his references very well and value his impressions above most anyone. 

But it might be more prudent for you to wait till the formal reviews from various sources show up where you can get a diverse set of different opinions. Better yet, try to get out to a local meet and hear it for yourself. Hopefully this doesn't come off the wrong way. Just trying to be helpful. Here is the link to amp and a few comments from the man himself:

https://www.headamp.com/order/headamp-gs-x-mini-balanced-headphone-amplifier-pre-amp/


----------



## protoss (Jun 27, 2019)

Bonddam said:


> I'm thinking about getting this amp. What makes this amp so special? What does volume control upgrade produce for the extra money?




This is the answer:

Why speical? Comes from a reputable famous company that build legendary gear like the BHSE amp.... which means the build quality is excellent. 

Volume: 

The standard volume control is a Alps RK27 which is a standard in high end audio (they are what STAX uses in all of their amps including the T8000). The stepped attenuator option provides discrete volume positions (23 of them) with perfect channel matching between left/right and lower distortion/noise than a RK27 potentiometer.


----------



## KESM

I contacted Justin about the (2) pot options on this amp.  I had a theoretical concern over slight noise or ‘pops’ that could be potentially heard with either sensitive headphones (or iems)...when stepped attenuators are used (slight pop or nosie heard when the knob switch is turned to each fixed step). 

He indicated that if that was a sensitive issue or worry for me...to go with the ALPS pot; & indicated that he preferred it over the stepped pot (even if that’s what’s being primarily ordered). 

I was also on the fence about the fixed positions of the DACT pot vs being able to fully control the volume level at any point on the pot.

So...to each his own.  I haven’t heard this amp.  I have a Gilmore Lite mk2 & I expect an improvement over it...if nothing more than having the balanced circuitry baked into the unit (no matter your choice of single ended or balanced gear).  It can be considered unique or ‘special’ in that regard...I guess.

Note:  I am NOT implying that the DACT pot is inferior or a flawed option.  I obviously have no indication that any noise will be heard from the DACT pot.  I’m only sharing feedback for those toggling between the (2) pot options.  Primarily folks that are uninitiated or unfamiliar with stepped potentiometers—like myself.  Hopefully it’ll help others make an informed decision around pot choice with the amp.


----------



## purk

Go with a special RK50 option if available.  RK27 is an audiophile standard but RK40 and even RK50 are better!


----------



## uelover

purk said:


> Go with a special RK50 option if available.  RK27 is an audiophile standard but RK40 and even RK50 are better!



Does Justin offer such a customisation option?


----------



## MattTCG

uelover said:


> Does Justin offer such a customisation option?



No, not to my knowledge.


----------



## protoss

purk said:


> Go with a special RK50 option if available.  RK27 is an audiophile standard but RK40 and even RK50 are better!



RK27 option is only available. So should people get that instead of the DACT version? 

What you think?


----------



## buzzlulu

Which pot is the Alps Blue?


----------



## purk

The blue velvet pot is the RK27.  The black beauty pot is the RK40, and the RK50 is just the best best volume control in the market if you want continuous tracking that is.  I personally would take a 48 stepped attenuators over an RK50.

I know that Justin only offer the RK27 and DAC-T option but for a cool sum of $1200 u May can get the RK50 in there if space is available.


----------



## protoss

purk said:


> The blue velvet pot is the RK27.  The black beauty pot is the RK40, and the RK50 is just the best best volume control in the market if you want continuous tracking that is.  I personally would take a 48 stepped attenuators over an RK50.
> 
> I know that Justin only offer the RK27 and DAC-T option but for a cool sum of $1200 u May can get the RK50 in there if space is available.



Yes, but if that option isnt available, which it is not. Than which one is better? RK27 or DACT? On the GSX Mini


----------



## whirlwind (Jun 27, 2019)

For what it is worth, I own the GS-X mk2 with the stepped attenuator and have never once heard any popping noise or clicks when using it....I have used numerous ZMF headphones, HD800, and LCD-3
Not sure if it is the same attenuator used in the mini.....but to be honest, I would have no worries about this personally.


----------



## protoss

whirlwind said:


> For what it is worth, I own the GS-X mk2 with the stepped attenuator and have never once heard any popping noise or clicks when using it....I have used numerous ZMF headphones, HD800, and LCD-3
> Not sure if it is the same attenuator used in the mini.....but to be honest, I would have no worries about this personally.



Now I'm curious. What is the actual bottom line benfits between the RK27 vs DACT? The sound isnt change right? Only the volume meter matching of volumes is better? Good for sensitive phones? That's the only benefit isnt it?


----------



## purk

protoss said:


> Now I'm curious. What is the actual bottom line benfits between the RK27 vs DACT? The sound isnt change right? Only the volume meter matching of volumes is better? Good for sensitive phones? That's the only benefit isnt it?



Perfect tracking all the time.  DacT should sound cleaner and Pot can get scratchy and noisy if it is out tolerance.  Stepped attenuators can have that issue as well if contact is dirty but it should not affect the sound.  I always DACT when possible plus Justin’s price for DACT option is better than anyone in the business.  Some vendors are charging $500 for A quad version of DACT alone.


----------



## protoss

Thanks, DACT it is


----------



## nwavesailor

Looking forward to reports of some GS-X mini sightings!


----------



## StageOne

As a current owner of a Gilmore Lite Mk 2, I'm really looking forward to reading some reviews!!  Particularly interested in comparisons to previously said amp and some of the more popular competitive models, Mjolnir 2, Liquid Platinum and EC BW.


----------



## jlbrach

i think the ifi pro can is an apt comparison given its price and size....it is a fine amp BTW


----------



## buzzlulu

purk said:


> The blue velvet pot is the RK27.  The black beauty pot is the RK40, and the RK50 is just the best best volume control in the market



Thank you for that.  I was never comfortable with the stepped DAC and the lack of fully granular control.  Some googling refreshed my memory and I just finished re reading several posts from a number of years back on the Naim forum.  While Naim acknowledged some channel balance issues (especially at low volume) with the Alps Blue they also found it to be the most MUSICAL and best sounding pot for what they look to achieve.  As a result it is what they use in the totl $35K 552 flagship preamp (not in the Statement preamp though).  So it seems that I have been listening to an Alps Blue in my Naim setup for the past 15 years   No problems what so ever.

I might have to speak with Justin and discuss this further before my amp is shipped.  Interesting that earlier someone posted  it was Justins preference as well.


----------



## protoss

buzzlulu said:


> with the Alps Blue they also found it to be the most MUSICAL



Wait the RK27 is more musical? Or it be more likely more musical than the DACT? 

If so this is what I am truly after than! I need musical amps.


----------



## Bonddam

I’m currently using ifi pro ican. Seeing if headamp mini would add different flavor.


----------



## commtrd

Well when you guys get your "musical" amps please post all impressions, thoughts, feelings and emotions so we can all discover the amp vicariously.
I have a GL Mk2, so not in a major rush to swap it out. All in good time.


----------



## purk

protoss said:


> Wait the RK27 is more musical? Or it be more likely more musical than the DACT?
> 
> If so this is what I am truly after than! I need musical amps.



Musical or not it is an industry standard for audiophile pot.  You guys should really look into the RK50....Sony is using that in their DMP-Z1. and Justin is using it in his BHSE....and once upon a time it was used in the TOTL Headroom amplifier, the Max Balanced amp.


----------



## MattTCG

purk said:


> Musical or not it is an industry standard for audiophile pot.  You guys should really look into the RK50....Sony is using that in their DMP-Z1. and Justin is using it in his BHSE....and once upon a time it was used in the TOTL Headroom amplifier, the Max Balanced amp.



I read this and only heard two words..."audiophile pot." This should come with every headphone amp!


----------



## protoss (Jun 27, 2019)

purk said:


> Musical or not it is an industry standard for audiophile pot.  You guys should really look into the RK50....Sony is using that in their DMP-Z1. and Justin is using it in his BHSE....and once upon a time it was used in the TOTL Headroom amplifier, the Max Balanced amp.



Well, I do not want to install that thing myself. Maybe I message Justin and see if he can install a RK40 or RK50 pot on my custom version? And it seems like the RK pots are the way to go. I am familiar with the BSHE volume pot. Just figuring out if the RK27 pot is musical now?...


----------



## commtrd

Hmmm some of that audiophile pot sounds tasty yes?     =)


----------



## mixman

Is all this talk about pot legal on Head Fi? I mean................volume pot!!!


----------



## protoss

mixman said:


> Is all this talk about pot legal on Head Fi? I mean................volume pot!!!



Canada has legalize pot nationwide. A single person can walk around with 30 grams of weed! Thats batschiit amazing! LOL


''Pot is a silly traditional, political, establish tactic of the 1920s to late 2000s".


----------



## purk (Jun 27, 2019)

Different kind of 'pot" people!  I understand that many of you do additional inhaling activities while listening to your very fine headphones system.


----------



## buzzlulu

purk said:


> Musical or not it is an industry standard for audiophile pot.  You guys should really look into the RK50....Sony is using that in their DMP-Z1. and Justin is using it in his BHSE....and once upon a time it was used in the TOTL Headroom amplifier, the Max Balanced amp.



The problem as I see it is the RK50 and it's associated cost.  
Inside a $6K BHSE yes, even a $3K GSX MK2 yes - inside a $1800 GSX Mini?  Not when the pot is almost half the cost of the entire amplifier.


----------



## purk

buzzlulu said:


> The problem as I see it is the RK50 and it's associated cost.
> Inside a $6K BHSE yes, even a $3K GSX MK2 yes - inside a $1800 GSX Mini?  Not when the pot is almost half the cost of the entire amplifier.



I personally will get the DAC-T on my GSX mini.  The RK50 was just a joke but if you truly want one...Justin can do it if you are willing to pay.


----------



## protoss

Sounds like I'm beating a dead horse 

But.... 

I still want to know if the RK27 pot is musical with the GSX MINI?


----------



## purk

protoss said:


> Sounds like I'm beating a dead horse
> 
> But....
> 
> I still want to know if the RK27 pot is musical with the GSX MINI?



The one I heard was the DAC-T and it was already musical.


----------



## commtrd

I would be willing to bet that if any of yall listened to a mini with one volume control and then immediately listened to a mini with the other that from SQ alone, no one could tell the difference. 
Just sayin'...


----------



## Ojisan

Maybe something like this? I would love to just touch it


----------



## tumpux (Jun 28, 2019)

I doubt that there is enough space for the 50 in a GSX chassis. But don't let me stop you.
You can always get the regular Mini, go with the DIY route to customize it with a new chassis design that fits your choice of musical potentiometer, and also add an ivory volume knob to pimp out the supposed to be practical amplifier.
YOLO right..?


----------



## purk

Yup...the RK50 won’t fit in there due to height restriction.


----------



## Icenine2

No XLR output for the Chord will matter


----------



## EndGameSearch

I’ve had single ended amps that accept rca or xlr and output the same power to 4 pin balances or 1/4 inch.  Will you received the power on the mini through either HP output or will you only get the full power via 4 pin?  I need the power but will have to factor in the cost of swapping out the HP cables I’m currently using.


----------



## TheHighlander

Any news about when this is out? Im waiting since december 2018. Really interesting about it but all this time to release is making me give up and go to another amp. Whats happening ? Anyone receive already?


----------



## justin w.

Yes the first batch of them are out for delivery or already delivered all this week! More will be coming, we were still waiting on silver panels (just arrived) as well as some other colors and more circuit boards. All pre-orders including the most recent one should be shipped this month.


----------



## TheHighlander

justin w. said:


> Yes the first batch of them are out for delivery or already delivered all this week! More will be coming, we were still waiting on silver panels (just arrived) as well as some other colors and more circuit boards. All pre-orders including the most recent one should be shipped this month.



Thats music to my ears.


----------



## justin w.

Which color/voltage is your order?


----------



## TheHighlander

justin w. said:


> Which color/voltage is your order?


Sorry for my english. I mean im waiting since december to see this out to decide if I will buy or not. Sorry if look like something else.


----------



## nwavesailor (Jul 10, 2019)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Good to see these will be shipping as soon as this week.

Polished Blue faceplate / 120 volt ?


----------



## TheHighlander

But if I order now, how much time to ship to me?


----------



## MattTCG

@justin w. How are you handling shipping notifications...email?


----------



## justin w.

Email, and also HeadAmp.com account, if the order was placed that way

I know some people use several email addresses so it can get missed


----------



## TheHighlander

justin w. said:


> Yes the first batch of them are out for delivery or already delivered all this week! More will be coming, we were still waiting on silver panels (just arrived) as well as some other colors and more circuit boards. All pre-orders including the most recent one should be shipped this month.



If I order today. How much time to ship to me?


----------



## EndGameSearch

justin w. said:


> Email, and also HeadAmp.com account, if the order was placed that way
> 
> I know some people use several email addresses so it can get missed


Justin, I understand that the "new GS-X mini is the first HeadAmp product to deliver balanced headphone drive from all audio sources, single-ended, or balanced", however, is full power delivered through both the 4 pin and the 1/4 inch?  I would assume so, but want to confirm.  I'd rather not re-terminate a few of my custom cables.  

Thx


----------



## TheHighlander

Just preorder mine. Cant wait for this beauty in my table.


----------



## tumpux

EndGameSearch said:


> however, is full power delivered through both the 4 pin and the 1/4 inch?



is it possible to have the same power output in single ended and balanced?
if the circuit is truly balanced then I assume the single ended one always have lower output.


----------



## justin w.

I'm also not aware of any balanced amp that puts out the same amount of power through the single ended output, unless the balanced output wasn't really balanced.


----------



## EndGameSearch

justin w. said:


> I'm also not aware of any balanced amp that puts out the same amount of power through the single ended output, unless the balanced output wasn't really balanced.


That makes sense.  Since there aren't many amps that can turn a single ended source into balanced, I wasn't sure if you had done anything else unique on the output side.  I've had two single ended amps (Wells Milo and Woo WA5 LE) that accepted RCA and XLR while outputting the same power to both 4 pin and 1/4 inch outputs, but I see the difference in this design.  If your answer would have been "yes", I guess it wouldn't truly be a balanced amp.  Wishful thinking on my part....


----------



## MattTCG (Jul 11, 2019)

GSx-MINI is in the house!!


----------



## MattTCG (Jul 11, 2019)

Here are some off the cuff impressions with just about one hours warm up listening to my usual test tracks:

Fit and Finish:

*I have the medium blue color. The faceplate is gorgeous IMHO, as is the overall look of the amp. The body of the amp which seems to be powder coated has a nice look and complements the overall look nicely. All seams are tightly machined and fitted without fault. This is an expensive amplifier and it looks the part.

*The amp came packed well and was box in box. Nice use of styrofoam and packing materials made for a safe journey.

*The mini runs pretty warm, but not hot. Certainly not as hot as the LP.

Sound Impressions:...I need another hour and then I'll start to fill this in.


----------



## Icenine2

Thank you!!


----------



## MattTCG

Continued....

Sound Impressions:

Tone: I really like what I hear from vocalist and instruments here. Even listening to some of my "peaky" female jazz vocalist causes no problems for me with the mini. And listening to well recorded vocalist has put goosebumps on me a few times already. This is a VERY good sign for overall enjoyment for me when it comes to being truly happy with any amp. You must get the tonality spot on, or it's a fail for me. This amp does tone wonderfully. Fine detail/nuance and richness/sweetness seem to be balanced exceptionally well. Compared to the LP, the mini has more clarity and detail without signs of harshness, where the LP is softer and gentler in it's overall tonality. I can see where people would have their own preference here. If you like your amp to dig deep into the recording and pull out details that you might have not even noticed before (creaking chair of Tom Waits "Picture in a Frame") then you'll really appreciate what the mini brings to the table. 

Dynamics: This is one of the most dynamic amps that I've had the pleasure to listen to. Damn, it hits hard! I'm trying to recall another amp that does dynamics in a similar way. Possibly the newer mjolnir 2 and Rag amps would give the mini a run for it's money when it comes to the ability to go from soft and subtle to full and furious without loosing control. Nevertheless, dynamic range here is outstanding. 

Staging and Imaging: Sound stage is well off the shoulder when listening to recordings that have been recorded in an open setting. Nothing feels compressed in any way. Vocalist and instruments occupy their own distinctive and individual space and the parts of the whole seem to breath naturally if that makes any sense. Staging is better on the mini when compared to the LP. Imaging is excellent on both amps and I'd call that one a draw. 

Bass, Treble and Mids to follow later...


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

MattTCG said:


> Continued....
> 
> Sound Impressions:
> 
> ...


What headphones are you using with the amp?


----------



## MattTCG

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> What headphones are you using with the amp?



hd650, hd800, ETHER 2


----------



## nwavesailor

I'm glad I pre-ordered the GS-X mini back in May!


----------



## protoss (Jul 12, 2019)

MattTCG said:


> hd650, hd800, ETHER 2



Can you please do a full impression/review with HD800! Need to know if this is a perfect amp combo match?

Also, which volume knob you got? RK27 or Dac-T?


----------



## purk

Good for you Matt!  Hope you enjoy this amp as much as I did when I had it in the house.  The GSX is quite a stellar performer.


----------



## MattTCG

protoss said:


> Can you please do a full impression/review with HD800! Need to know if this is a perfect amp combo match?
> 
> Also, which volume knob you got? RK27 or Dac-T?



I have the Alps pot. Regarding the hd800 combo with the mini, I'm not sure how useful my impressions would be. I always EQ the hd800 with Sonarworks. That plugin is essentially trans-formative to the signature of that headphone.  

I have extended family in town for a few more days, so I won't be able to really dig in for a comprehensive review until next week. I will say this though. The Mini has lived to up to my high expectations and in some ways exceeded them. I couldn't be happier with this purchase. I've always told others that the hd650 scaled exceptionally well with better upstream gear, but I honestly didn't know how good it could really sound until I plugged it into the Mini.


----------



## protoss

MattTCG said:


> I've always told others that the hd650 scaled exceptionally well with better upstream gear



Yea, i said the same thing 
The  HD600/650 scale well with powerful/clean gear. And I can just tell now that the HD800 will be awesome with the mini. Also, I notice that the Alps pot is all anyone really needs.


----------



## Charente

MattTCG said:


> I have the Alps pot. Regarding the hd800 combo with the mini, I'm not sure how useful my impressions would be. I always EQ the hd800 with Sonarworks. That plugin is essentially trans-formative to the signature of that headphone.
> 
> I have extended family in town for a few more days, so I won't be able to really dig in for a comprehensive review until next week. I will say this though. The Mini has lived to up to my high expectations and in some ways exceeded them. I couldn't be happier with this purchase. I've always told others that the hd650 scaled exceptionally well with better upstream gear, but I honestly didn't know how good it could really sound until I plugged it into the Mini.



HD650 really does scale very well ...I have then hooked up to the Mjolnir 2, balanced. I find myself torn between them and the MrSpeakers Aeon Flow Open and listen to both regularly. Each have their strengths. I would be interested in knowing how this new HeadAmp amplifier compares to MJ2, notwithstanding the price difference and the fact it's tubes vs SS. I would consider a quality SS amp as an upgrade in the not too distant future, although I suspect it will be difficult to tear myself away from the MJ2.


----------



## justin w.

Years ago, before the HD800, there were many people using the HD600/HD650 with $10k+custom amplifiers

Here they are with the original GS-X


----------



## tumpux

Did it come after GS-1?
What was the consideration of using 2x 3 pin XLR against the more common 4 pin XLR back then?

Oh, and great product photography you have there. The current website pictures could benefit from one too.


----------



## tumpux (Jul 13, 2019)

And you should keep the copy on the power supply unit too. I really dig it.
Dual Ultra-Quiet Regulated DC Power Supply

Maybe there should be a section for the discontinued products in the website. Gives a brand an aura of legacy. Like it has been around the block for some time.
Do you still keep a copy of old models and prototypes around?


----------



## justin w.

Yes the GS-X was after the GS-1. 4-pin XLR was not common back then. The AKG K1000 used it but that's about it. 2x 3-pin XLR for balanced headphones was the standard at the time, created by HeadRoom for use with their Blockhead amp -- likely because it was physically necessary as the left/right channels were in separate enclosures. 

I agree about adding older products to the site, we'll try to do that sometime. That particular photo was not taken by us. I have a Gilmore Lite w/ DPS and a GS-1 but no other examples of older stuff.


----------



## justin w.

You can browse our website from this era here: https://web.archive.org/web/20071016062542/http://headamp.com/home_amps/index.htm

It was also way before we sold headphones, sources, or cables too


----------



## tumpux

Whoa, beautiful board layout.
Are those mundorf caps?


----------



## MattTCG (Jul 13, 2019)

Amp comparisons:

Oddly, I haven't owned many high end solid state amps. Mostly I've had a fancy for tube amps for the past several years. I never owned the Rag, but I did own the Questyle cma800r. I liked that amp quite a bit. It was a SS amp that had many of the qualities of a good tube amp. It featured very good build quality and parts. The only small thing that bugged me about it was that it didn't offer a fully balanced circuit. But it did offer the option to add a second unit for dual mono. My curiosity got the best of me so I added the second amp to go to a fully balanced dual mono setup.

I was surprised at the improvement. It was better than I'd even hoped for. I spent a year with that setup and know the signature quite well. After just a few days with the Mini, I can say that I prefer the performance of the mini over the dual mono Questyle setup. The mini has better staging, low level detail retrieval, bass extension/slam and there is something special about the overall picture of the music. Maybe you'd call it coherency of sound. Nothing is forced across the spectrum. Vocals and instruments are able to maintain their position on stage with air space between. Nothing is congested.

So far, I really do enjoy the Mini. It would be hard to overlook if you are looking for an end game solid state amp.


----------



## DaYooper

Pre-ordered mine on 5/24 so I'm waiting for the "It's ready" email.


----------



## Jamie Raybould

Got my GSX mini this week and also the ZMF verite headphones and the sound is great coming out of the combo (using hugo 2 as dac), the only issue I have and I'm hoping Justin might be able to help with one is the gsx feet are not all flat on the surface (I have tried on several surfaces just in case) and I can "wobble" the unit on my desk (about 2mm) from the front right foot to the back left one.
I have made sure all of the feet are screwed into the case properly so its not that its almost like the unit's case isn't straight or warped in some way?.


----------



## Icenine2

Don't the feet have screws/bolts that can be backed off a bit to level it?


----------



## MattTCG

More mini impressions:

What I like:

*parts, build quality, fit and finish are exceptional. The mini has real heft to it and when I plug/unplug headphones from it, it doesn't move. The switches, potentiometer, and plugs all feel and operate with precision. The experience I get with the mini reminds me of a finely crafted European car. It exudes genuine  hand craftsmanship. I like the aesthetics a lot. The rich blue face plate is just plain sexy, I must admit. 

*the performance of the mini has exceeded my expectations. Some of the hallmark characteristics of the Mini's performance are: dynamics, huge staging, honest tonality and incredible grip on the driver for any headphone that I've plugged in to the amp. I've tried only four headphones with this amp but each time I get a level of performance that surprised me with the particular headphone. While ETHER 2 and hd650 were real standouts, the hd800 and Nighthawk Carbon were also impressive. This isn't just an exceptional amp for dynamic driver or for planar magnetic headphones, it does both equally well. Truly an all rounder. 

*the mini gives you a wonderful reproduction of music across the spectrum. Bass has fantastic extension and smile inducing slam. Mid range has a sweet tonality and portrays vocals with a believable authentic quality. Low level detail is exceptional and I find that it hooks me into being drawn deeper and deeper into the music each time I listen. 

*this is a feature rich product. It sports a very good pre-amp function. Volume control is exceptional with every headphone that I've used. The real feather in the cap though, is the conversion of SE sources to balanced output through the super symetry design. And the balanced output is where this amp really shines. 

*Turning up the volume with the mini is impressive.It doesn't so much get louder as it seems with to "fill in" gradually. The SPL goes up with subtlety and doesn't overpower in a harsh way. 

*flip the gain switch and you can handle power hungry headphones like the Susvara with aplomb.  

Dislikes:

*this is a full class A amplier (?) and it does run quite warm. I would say that it gets to about the same temperature as the Liquid Platinum. It doesn't really concern me that much, as I've run the amp for several days with nary a hiccup. But I thought it should be pointed out. 

*the price tag. While the Mini is rather expensive, I feel the price is quite fair for a hand built totl amp with a very good warranty. We each are subject to a budget and this amp will not be within reach for everyone certainly. 

*footprint/size. This is a full sized desktop amp. It's not small. If the real estate on your desk is very limited then the mini may not work for you. 11.5 w by 9.5 L


----------



## Schwibbles

Pretty interested in hearing how this compares to the Auralic Taurus MKII if anyone can speak to that.

I was able to hear the GSX Mini at RMAF last year but can't really remember what it sounded like. And since I just recently got the Taurus MKII in, it'd be impossible to compare by memory.


----------



## ksorota (Jul 15, 2019)

MattTCG said:


> More mini impressions:
> 
> What I like:
> 
> ...



Thanks for all of the impressions...really building the suspense.  I am very excited to pick up this amp, I have been debating just sticking with the GLMK2 and waiting for the new power supply, but it sounds like this is going to be a great upgrade and long term amp!!!

@justin w. , any chances you have some red units ready to ship out?


----------



## mixman

MattTCG said:


> More mini impressions:
> 
> What I like:
> 
> ...


Would you say this is a considerable improvement over your LP, for the extra money?


----------



## MattTCG (Jul 15, 2019)

There is a clear improvement over the LP IMHO. Whether the cost is justified is a personal decision. For me, it's an easy choice. I immediately put the LP up for sale.


----------



## HeadAmpTeam

ksorota said:


> Thanks for all of the impressions...really building the suspense.  I am very excited to pick up this amp, I have been debating just sticking with the GLMK2 and waiting for the new power supply, but it sounds like this is going to be a great upgrade and long term amp!!!
> 
> @justin w. , any chances you have some red units ready to ship out?



They're coming in waves, still a while before we have shipped all pre-orders. Justin&co are working hard to get them out ASAP, but all good things in time, my friend.

GLMK2 power supply is coming, but later as the mini has taken up a lot of our resources lately.


----------



## MattTCG

So about one week in with the Mini. I've put lots of hours on it and listened to dozens and dozens of test tracks. At the end of the day the Mini is one of the best headamps that I've owned or auditioned period, including tube amps like the unobtainable Liquid Glass. Speaking of tubes, I wondered if I would miss the ability to flavor my setup with being able to roll tubes from time to time. At this point, I don't mind it at all and I like my decision to go SS. Tubes can be a dangerous rabbit hole for me personally. I could always add a tube based pre-amp like the Saga, but honestly I really enjoy the Mini as is. 

The Mini is for me an end game solution and would be for most people. It powers everything from iem's to the Susvara without breaking a sweat. The volume control and tracking just has an effortlessness to it that makes the amp a pleasure to use each time that I flip on the power switch and plug in to listen to music. Of all the purchases that I've made in this hobby the mini is one of my most favorites.

If you are looking for a new amp and the Mini is in your budget, it should be on your shortlist. My hat is off to team headamp. Well done Justin!


----------



## Wes S (Jul 16, 2019)

MattTCG said:


> So about one week in with the Mini. I've put lots of hours on it and listened to dozens and dozens of test tracks. At the end of the day the Mini is one of the best headamps that I've owned or auditioned period, including tube amps like the unobtainable Liquid Glass. Speaking of tubes, I wondered if I would miss the ability to flavor my setup with being able to roll tubes from time to time. At this point, I don't mind it at all and I like my decision to go SS. Tubes can be a dangerous rabbit hole for me personally. I could always add a tube based pre-amp like the Saga, but honestly I really enjoy the Mini as is.
> 
> The Mini is for me an end game solution and would be for most people. It powers everything from iem's to the Susvara without breaking a sweat. The volume control and tracking just has an effortlessness to it that makes the amp a pleasure to use each time that I flip on the power switch and plug in to listen to music. Of all the purchases that I've made in this hobby the mini is one of my most favorites.
> 
> If you are looking for a new amp and the Mini is in your budget, it should be on your shortlist. My hat is off to team headamp. Well done Justin!


You just made me want this amp, even more!  Thanks for all the info, as I am now saving up for this amp.


----------



## Jamie Raybould

Icenine2 said:


> Don't the feet have screws/bolts that can be backed off a bit to level it?



Hi, the rubber feet on the bottom of the gsx mini are screwed into the case, I have managed to find a solution and its not rocking anymore, I took 3 of those rubber black o rings that are used to quieten keyboards and took the foot off and put those on before screwing the foot back in. I have done it on the back left foot so it doesnt show the slight gap between the foot and the case and its looking good.


----------



## mixman

MattTCG said:


> So about one week in with the Mini. I've put lots of hours on it and listened to dozens and dozens of test tracks. At the end of the day the Mini is one of the best headamps that I've owned or auditioned period, including tube amps like the unobtainable Liquid Glass. Speaking of tubes, I wondered if I would miss the ability to flavor my setup with being able to roll tubes from time to time. At this point, I don't mind it at all and I like my decision to go SS. Tubes can be a dangerous rabbit hole for me personally. I could always add a tube based pre-amp like the Saga, but honestly I really enjoy the Mini as is.
> 
> The Mini is for me an end game solution and would be for most people. It powers everything from iem's to the Susvara without breaking a sweat. The volume control and tracking just has an effortlessness to it that makes the amp a pleasure to use each time that I flip on the power switch and plug in to listen to music. Of all the purchases that I've made in this hobby the mini is one of my most favorites.
> 
> If you are looking for a new amp and the Mini is in your budget, it should be on your shortlist. My hat is off to team headamp. Well done Justin!


I might just return my new LP and start saving up for this amp. I always wanted this since CanJam NYC when I heard it powering the Susvara and Empyrean. It sounded great on both and from reading here the past few months the sound has been refined even more since then.


----------



## mat.1

how is the amp sound comparing with Hugo TT2 amp ?


----------



## buzzlulu

Jamie Raybould said:


> Hi, the rubber feet on the bottom of the gsx mini are screwed into the case, I have managed to find a solution and its not rocking anymore, I took 3 of those rubber black o rings that are used to quieten keyboards and took the foot off and put those on before screwing the foot back in. I have done it on the back left foot so it doesnt show the slight gap between the foot and the case and its looking good.



Nice to see you have found a solution.
I will naturally assume Justin is looking at this and making the necessary corrections before additional units leave his shop


----------



## KESM

If Justin’s following...take all the time you need on assembling my matte black GSX mini.  No rush bro!


----------



## 35FLE

Any official specs? There is none on the website.


----------



## tumpux

Ugh, specs..


----------



## elira

35FLE said:


> Any official specs? There is none on the website.


You don’t need specs, it’s an amazing amp capable of driving most headphones.


----------



## commtrd

Hypothetically speaking, if you DID have specifications, what would really change? Because at the end of the day, peeps will generally go off of peer reviews; so far the limited number of reviews have been that of absolutely stellar performance over a wide range of headphones. Indications are incredible SQ and a highly capable device which can take a single-ended input and output balanced. 

All sound good to me. Fairly reasonable price point for this performance too.


----------



## TheRunningIr0n

35FLE said:


> Any official specs? There is none on the website.



It seems like they've been operating at full capacity while pushing these pre-orders out and haven't gotten around to updating the Mini's page as both the Gilmore lite MKII and GSX MKII have a spec page.

Additionally, despite the responses you've gotten from other members, it's perfectly reasonable to desire some objective performance parameters for a brand new dynalo variant (especially at this price point).

I'm curious as well


----------



## 35FLE

elira said:


> You don’t need specs, it’s an amazing amp capable of driving most headphones.





commtrd said:


> Hypothetically speaking, if you DID have specifications, what would really change? Because at the end of the day, peeps will generally go off of peer reviews; so far the limited number of reviews have been that of absolutely stellar performance over a wide range of headphones. Indications are incredible SQ and a highly capable device which can take a single-ended input and output balanced.
> 
> All sound good to me. Fairly reasonable price point for this performance too.





--=Pudding=-- said:


> It seems like they've been operating at full capacity while pushing these pre-orders out and haven't gotten around to updating the Mini's page as both the Gilmore lite MKII and GSX MKII have a spec page.
> 
> Additionally, despite the responses you've gotten from other members, it's perfectly reasonable to desire some objective performance parameters for a brand new dynalo variant (especially at this price point).
> 
> I'm curious as well



It's good to know what I am buying into since I live in half the world away in Australia.


----------



## TheHighlander

35FLE said:


> It's good to know what I am buying into since I live in half the world away in Australia.



And I in the other half, Brazil. Specs pls.


----------



## DaYooper

No published specs but I pre-ordered anyway based on recommendations from many, and one in particular that I trust.


----------



## TheHighlander

DaYooper said:


> No published specs but I pre-ordered anyway based on recommendations from many, and one in particular that I trust.


I preorder too. But some specs will be nice.


----------



## DaYooper

Nice sure but not required. Anyway, this will be my endgame for some time to come I'm sure.


----------



## Baten (Jul 18, 2019)

What the hell people  specs could at least tell you something about its power, I don't understand half the replies here saying 'you don't need specs'.
The GSX Lite has perfectly clear laid-out specifications so why not the Mini?

*HeadAmp Gilmore Lite Mk2 Class-A Headphone Amplifier*
*Electrical*
Power Supply Universal 100-240V 50-60Hz AC compatible, IEC inlet
Type Low noise JFET input; Pure Class A bipolar transistor output
Frequency Response 10Hz-90KHz +/-0.2dB
THD+N <0.006%
Total Drive Power Max 1.5W
Gain 7.5X (16.5dB)
Input Impedance 50K ohm
Output Impedance <1 ohm
Line Voltage 100V, 115/120V, 230/240V
Power Consumption 10W
*Mechanical*
Volume Control Alps Blue Potentiometer
Inputs 2 sets RCA jacks
Outputs 1 6.5mm headphone jack, 1 set RCA active-preamplifier jacks
Dimensions – Amplifier 5.75in [146mm] W x 6.75in [171mm] D x 2in [51mm] H
Shipping Weight 4lb [1.8Kg]


----------



## justin w. (Jul 18, 2019)

Yes, that will be coming. Note though that these specs are very limited and can be interpreted in any way, varies depending on how its tested, and therefore can't be compared except in cases where someone has tested a bunch of amps with the same equipment. This amp is fully bipolar transistors using NOS 1980s Japanese (Toshiba) matched pair transistors in the input. Power is about 4W into 50 ohms from the balanced output. Gain level varies with volume level, but it is about equivalent to 3x for low gain and 10x for high gain.

Power consumption is 30W. That's Class A and linear regulated supplies only


----------



## DaYooper

There you go.


----------



## Baten

Thanks @justin w.


----------



## MattTCG

justin w. said:


> Yes, that will be coming. Note though that these specs are very limited and can be interpreted in any way, varies depending on how its tested, and therefore can't be compared except in cases where someone has tested a bunch of amps with the same equipment. This amp is fully bipolar transistors using NOS 1980s Japanese (Toshiba) matched pair transistors in the input. Power is about 4W into 50 ohms from the balanced output. Gain level varies with volume level, but it is about equivalent to 3x for low gain and 10x for high gain.
> 
> Power consumption is 30W. That's Class A and linear regulated supplies only



That sounds about right to me, which would make the power at 300 ohms at 1 watt (if my math is right). I can't imagine that anyone would be disappointed with the power capabilities with the Mini. Even with hd800 I haven't felt the need to use high gain...or ETHER 2 for that matter. The application of good clean power is one of the hallmarks of the Mini, resulting in better control of the driver.


----------



## protoss

@justin w. 
@HeadAmpTeam 

I hope you guys make a BHSE Mini   
Around $1600 - $1999

This will be ground breaking!


----------



## tumpux

It will be much faster and more satisfying to diy one with that budget.


----------



## purk

protoss said:


> @justin w.
> @HeadAmpTeam
> 
> I hope you guys make a BHSE Mini
> ...


That’s the KGST brother!  The GSX mini is awesome so don’t forget to buy!


----------



## Hi Rez

Pre-ordered.  If performance is close to the GSX Mk2, there will be no regrets.  Full power from single ended big plus, as it will be paired with Qutest.


----------



## hccshin

Is there anyone to show the video or photos of unboxing GS-X mini?


----------



## purk

hccshin said:


> Is there anyone to show the video or photos of unboxing GS-X mini?



What’s the point of the unboxing video?  Much preferred a review video rather than the unboxing one.  IMo


----------



## tumpux

What’s the point of review video. We all know that it is good. 
Balanced dynalo, super symmetry input stage, grlv psu, headamp casing, good resale value.


----------



## mixman

Would prefer a review with a comparison to other amps in the segment.......Violectric V281, ICan Pro, Auris, Wooo WA22.....etc


----------



## MattTCG

If there is interest, I'd offer to do a video review. Please keep in mind that it would be my first.


----------



## drc73rp

mixman said:


> Would prefer a review with a comparison to other amps in the segment.......Violectric V281, ICan Pro, Auris, Wooo WA22.....etc



and how close the GLMk2 is to the GSX mini in sound and performance.


----------



## mixman

MattTCG said:


> If there is interest, I'd offer to do a video review. Please keep in mind that it would be my first.



If you have the time, that would be great. I think comparisons to other amps are even more important than HP comparisons. This way you can find out if an amp measures up to others at it's price point or higher. No one wants to buy a $2K amp to find out that it's almost bested by a $500 one. I doubt that is close to the case here, but you can see my point.



AnaKinDV8 said:


> and how close the GLMk2 is to the GSX mini in sound and performance.



The mini may be more important for Headamp, in that it's a a lower price point and more can afford it. It's also in a crowded segment, with a lot of other capable performers, hence why I think comparisons are needed. If it turns out to be a huge hit, Justin may never get anymore sleep.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Great news...my review unit is now with FedEx...fingers crossed for a delivery in the next few days!


----------



## Icenine2

MacedonianHero said:


> Great news...my review unit is now with FedEx...fingers crossed for a delivery in the next few days!


OK Mac. Dying to read what you heard.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Icenine2 said:


> OK Mac. Dying to read what you heard.



Should be fun! I'll post some impressions here as well.


----------



## JLoud

Anyone have any thoughts on comparisons between the mkii and the mini?


----------



## Icenine2

From my reading it looks like the mini might actually be a better amp. We'll be reading about that soon enough


----------



## Fatdoi

My audio expert friend said he prefers mini design for it has 1 transformer, less chance to have uneven power than 2 transformers in mk2


----------



## purk

Dual power supplies done right will give you much much quieter background.


----------



## tumpux

basically you can find any argument to support your world view.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

MacedonianHero said:


> Should be fun! I'll post some impressions here as well.


What headphones are you going to power with this thing?


----------



## purk

Fatdoi said:


> My audio expert friend said he prefers mini design for it has 1 transformer, less chance to have uneven power than 2 transformers in mk2



The PSU design in the mini and MKII are not of the same design though.  The Mini uses the GRLW while the MKII uses Justin’s very own design.


----------



## MacedonianHero

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> What headphones are you going to power with this thing?



Please have a look at my profile...plenty of great headphones, I'm still deciding on the top three though.


----------



## MacedonianHero

The eagle has landed!

Looks beautiful...just what you'd expect from HeadAmp! 

More to come....


----------



## mixman

For you guys that now own the mini, comparisons with past amps would be welcome. I am returning my liquid platinum tomorrow with an ultimate eye on this amp. Depending on funds though I might have to make a pit stop at a used ICan Pro.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Just plugged in my Abyss Phi TC headphones about an hour ago and the GS-X Mini drives them so effortlessly with incredible transparency and clarity! I'm finding this amp a tad warmer than the GS-X MK2 with a bit more heft down low and a tad less shimmer/presence in the treble too. Just a wonderfully balanced and still very ethereal experience! As expected, build construction is what we've come to expect from Justin and HeadAmp - that is to say really top shelf and it's a knock out on my rack!


----------



## Illya

Sorry I forgot if anyone has asked this but would the Mini be ok to run with IEMs. I'm looking for something that can run IEMs to hard to drive planars. And seeing your comment its obvious it can drive planars just fine.


----------



## mixman

MacedonianHero said:


> Just plugged in my Abyss Phi TC headphones about an hour ago and the GS-X Mini drives them so effortlessly with incredible transparency and clarity! I'm finding this amp a tad warmer than the GS-X MK2 with a bit more heft down low and a tad less shimmer/presence in the treble too. Just a wonderfully balanced and still very ethereal experience! As expected, build construction is what we've come to expect from Justin and HeadAmp - that is to say really top shelf and it's a knock out on my rack!



Well it was mentioned in the Susvara thread by a couple of posters that the GSX MK2 is already too bright hence a warmer sound than that would be welcome.


----------



## MacedonianHero

mixman said:


> Well it was mentioned in the Susvara thread by a couple of posters that the GSX MK2 is already too bright hence a warmer sound than that would be welcome.



If it can drive the Phi TC with such ease, then the Susvara won't be a problem!


----------



## MacedonianHero

Illya said:


> Sorry I forgot if anyone has asked this but would the Mini be ok to run with IEMs. I'm looking for something that can run IEMs to hard to drive planars. And seeing your comment its obvious it can drive planars just fine.



I tried them on the GR10e and Xelento IEMs and on Low Gain, it was dead silent.


----------



## jlbrach

the susvara requires a bit more power than the TC but they are in the same ballpark


----------



## Fatdoi

I bet very soon someone will ask can mini drive HE6...


----------



## mixman

Fatdoi said:


> I bet very soon someone will ask can mini drive HE6...



 Well I heard the mini successfully drive the Susvara at CanJam. So I do not see why it will not be able to drive an HE6 too.


----------



## purk

mixman said:


> Well I heard the mini successfully drive the Susvara at CanJam. So I do not see why it will not be able to drive an HE6 too.


Never tried the HE6 with the Mini but the Susvara sounded great without issues in the treble on the Mini.


----------



## MacedonianHero

jlbrach said:


> the susvara requires a bit more power than the TC but they are in the same ballpark



Well, I'm fully driving the Phi TC at about 10 o'clock on high gain, so plenty of room for the Susvara! And the TC's sound just phenomenal from the Mini.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Well tonight is some Chris Botti (Impressions) played via Qobuz/Chord DAVE and my HD800S headphones and the GS-X Mini is simply brilliant! I'm using "low" gain and these headphones have never sounded better! The GS_X MK2 might be a bit more revealing of some of the inner-most details, but not by much. But what I am hearing is a bit more bass heft/presence and the treble is a bit smoother. Mids are just brilliant (as is sound staging).


----------



## mixman

MacedonianHero said:


> Well tonight is some Chris Botti (Impressions) played via Qobuz/Chord DAVE and my HD800S headphones and the GS-X Mini is simply brilliant! I'm using "low" gain and these headphones have never sounded better! The GS_X MK2 might be a bit more revealing of some of the inner-most details, but not by much. But what I am hearing is a bit more bass heft/presence and the treble is a bit smoother. Mids are just brilliant (as is sound staging).


I know the mini has the power, so I am particularly interested in it's imaging and soundstaging abilities.


----------



## MacedonianHero (Jul 25, 2019)

mixman said:


> I know the mini has the power, so I am particularly interested in it's imaging and soundstaging abilities.



In one word, both are "excellent". This amp is right there with the very best I've heard with the Phi TC and HD800S (the two biggest sounding headphones I own or have heard and they were not constricted in anyway with this amp).


----------



## hccshin

How about with ZMF Verite?


----------



## MacedonianHero

hccshin said:


> How about with ZMF Verite?



Don't own them...sorry no clue. Anyone else hear this combination? (FWIW, my setup is on my profile page).


----------



## mixman

MacedonianHero said:


> Don't own them...sorry no clue. Anyone else hear this combination? (FWIW, my setup is on my profile page).



Have a Verite and I suspect it should be fine with a mini as long as the amp is overly thick and lush sounding, which the mini does not seem to sound like. Now the Liquid Platinum and Verite was IMHO a bad pairing.


----------



## commtrd

IMHO an amp should not sound "thick and lush" it should faithfully reproduce the analog signal streamed to it. So that if it takes an amp that colors and obliterates the sound so much that it renders "thick and lush" there are two potential problems there. First would be that the amp just sucks. Second would be the headphones suck because they need this ridiculous coloration to sound "right". Both not good scenarios at all.

Thankfully the mini does not do this and that is a very good thing. Got my mini on pre-order and Trevor at Norne to build me a new S3 balanced. Woot.


----------



## Wes S

I love thick and lush! Different strokes for different folks.  Neither of those products suck, that just don't have good synergy.  Nothing wrong with a little coloration(life), to the sound.


----------



## justin w.

Good news! The next batch of pre-orders will be going out in 7-10 days and now includes silver and (maybe) red orders but not sure yet. We'll be notifying those customers very soon


----------



## JLoud

I agree. Everyone has a preference. A product, whether a headphone or amp or something else, only “sucks” if it doesn’t match your preferences. This where comparisons come in handy. Variety is great.


----------



## commtrd

Truth told, if there WAS some coloration imparted by the amp, I would much prefer it be on the warm lush side rather than the cold and sterile "solid state" side kinda like my old Schiit Mjolnir / Gungnir stack which could be a bit strident even shrill at times and was with LCD2c and LCD3. 

Having said that, I think it is really nice to have the whole chain reproducing the music truthfully yet with just a faint touch of warmth for that gorgeous musicality such as the Audeze house sound tends to provide. That capability of getting down and touching your soul with that reproduction so clean and pure, staging and imaging such that you could swear you are in the venue, well that is just tits. That's what it's all about... why we go to these lengths for that experiential goodness that so enriches life.


----------



## MacedonianHero

mixman said:


> Have a Verite and I suspect it should be fine with a mini as long as the amp is overly thick and lush sounding, which the mini does not seem to sound like. Now the Liquid Platinum and Verite was IMHO a bad pairing.



HeadAmp's gear is fast, transparent and super quick; but still very musical! The thing I love about this one is just how natural it sounds. I hear you on some amps being too thick and too warm, but being a reviewer I want to hear the upstream gear and the headphones and not the amp (unless of course I'm reviewing the amp ). This amp has some real kick and drive sonically and I love listening to it!


----------



## Wes S

commtrd said:


> Truth told, if there WAS some coloration imparted by the amp, I would much prefer it be on the warm lush side rather than the cold and sterile "solid state" side kinda like my old Schiit Mjolnir / Gungnir stack which could be a bit strident even shrill at times and was with LCD2c and LCD3.
> 
> Having said that, I think it is really nice to have the whole chain reproducing the music truthfully yet with just a faint touch of warmth for that gorgeous musicality such as the Audeze house sound tends to provide. That capability of getting down and touching your soul with that reproduction so clean and pure, staging and imaging such that you could swear you are in the venue, well that is just tits. That's what it's all about... why we go to these lengths for that experiential goodness that so enriches life.


Amen!


----------



## TheHighlander (Jul 26, 2019)

justin w. said:


> Good news! The next batch of pre-orders will be going out in 7-10 days and now includes silver and (maybe) red orders but not sure yet. We'll be notifying those customers very soon


What about purple? Just me order purple?


----------



## DaYooper

justin w. said:


> Good news! The next batch of pre-orders will be going out in 7-10 days and now includes silver and (maybe) red orders but not sure yet. We'll be notifying those customers very soon


So I guess the black ones are later yet. Take your time, I'm sure it will be worth the wait.


----------



## commtrd (Jul 26, 2019)

Hey Mac put some listen to Samantha on the new amp and report back how it fares por favor... I know how good it sounds with my GL Mk2 trying to imagine how it will be with a Mini and new S3 from Norne. Admittedly it is you tube but still a neat piece lots of energy.


----------



## whirlwind

commtrd said:


> Hey Mac put some listen to Samantha on the new amp and report back how it fares por favor... I know how good it sounds with my GL Mk2 trying to imagine how it will be with a Mini and new S3 from Norne. Admittedly it is you tube but still a neat piece lots of energy.





I saw this young lady play at Natalies Coal Fired Pizza joint in Columbus Ohio....it sat about 75 people....she was great and a wonderful young lady to talk to.
I like her a lot.


----------



## MacedonianHero

commtrd said:


> Hey Mac put some listen to Samantha on the new amp and report back how it fares por favor... I know how good it sounds with my GL Mk2 trying to imagine how it will be with a Mini and new S3 from Norne. Admittedly it is you tube but still a neat piece lots of energy.




Thanks for the recommendation...will do tonight!


----------



## protoss

MacedonianHero said:


> This amp is right there with the very best I've heard with the Phi TC and HD800S



Can you do a quick impression on the HD800/S with this amp?


----------



## MacedonianHero

protoss said:


> Can you do a quick impression on the HD800/S with this amp?



Sure...great bass extension and a tad more "heft" (presence and bloom) than the GS_X Mk2, the mids are nicely put upfront and quite liquid and the treble seems smooth but still very detailed. Overall, I think the GS-X MK2 has a bit more micro-detail, but this amp is on the warmer side (in comparison that is) with a bit more bass and a very nicely portrayed treble. Soundstaging is about the same. The advantage of not requiring a balanced source is a huge advantage IMO and I can now finally use my Chord DAVE in single-ended mode and still get 100% of the power from the amplifier. Just a brilliant pairing indeed! 

In other news, the LCD-4Z and this amp are also just brilliant...a lot of the things I noted above are translating over to this headphone too.


----------



## hccshin

MacedonianHero said:


> Sure...great bass extension and a tad more "heft" (presence and bloom) than the GS_X Mk2, the mids are nicely put upfront and quite liquid and the treble seems smooth but still very detailed. Overall, I think the GS-X MK2 has a bit more micro-detail, but this amp is on the warmer side (in comparison that is) with a bit more bass and a very nicely portrayed treble. Soundstaging is about the same. The advantage of not requiring a balanced source is a huge advantage IMO and I can now finally use my Chord DAVE in single-ended mode and still get 100% of the power from the amplifier. Just a brilliant pairing indeed!
> 
> In other news, the LCD-4Z and this amp are also just brilliant...a lot of the things I noted above are translating over to this headphone too.


 
Which level of DAC is recommended for mini, in your opinion?


----------



## MacedonianHero

hccshin said:


> Which level of DAC is recommended for mini, in your opinion?



Hard to say, I am finding it is quite revealing of upstream gear by switching out my Hugo 2 for my DAVE....it just got better with the improvement in DACs, but still sounded stunning with both. I'd suggest just getting the best DAC/source you can afford (but that's more of a general statement too).


----------



## buzzlulu

MacedonianHero said:


> I'd suggest just getting the best DAC/source you can afford (but that's more of a general statement too).



This should always be the case.  Source first...... ALWAYS!


----------



## commtrd

I was sure hoping to hear of great synergy between Hugo 2 and LCD4z. Sounds like with a new Norne S3 Silvergarde I should be at endgame, for myself anyway. Satin blue should enhance the stack nicely! Thanks for the always appreciated and prescient feedback Mac!


----------



## hccshin

commtrd said:


> Satin blue should enhance the stack nicely!


Could you share photos of mini w/satin blue front pannel?


----------



## commtrd

I can once I get the amp!  =)

It is on pre-order now.


----------



## justin w.

hccshin said:


> Could you share photos of mini w/satin blue front pannel?


----------



## justin w.

DaYooper said:


> So I guess the black ones are later yet. Take your time, I'm sure it will be worth the wait.



We have had the black panels (and purple to reply to the prior post) but didn't have enough finished circuit boards. More boards are ready so we can finish putting together more amps. This will be the first shipment that also includes silver and possibly red


----------



## tumpux

justin w. said:


> We have had the black panels (and purple to reply to the prior post) but didn't have enough finished circuit boards.



Hi Justin, regarding the thickness of the front panel, is it about the same as BHSE's?


----------



## justin w.

They both start with 1/2" thick aluminum (and the GS-X panels stay 1/2" thick for the top/bottom rails) but the actual panel area is 1/4" thick for the GS-X / mini and 3/8" thick on the BHSE


----------



## tumpux

maybe I should get one too..


----------



## buzzlulu

justin w. said:


> We have had the black panels (and purple to reply to the prior post) but didn't have enough finished circuit boards. More boards are ready so we can finish putting together more amps. This will be the first shipment that also includes silver and possibly red



Matte grey?


----------



## justin w.

Yes have those too


----------



## buzzlulu

justin w. said:


> Yes have those too


Thanks
So will I be seeing mine soon 

Best
Gregg


----------



## MacedonianHero

buzzlulu said:


> Thanks
> So will I be seeing mine soon
> 
> Best
> Gregg



The satin grey is a real looker!!!


----------



## buzzlulu

MacedonianHero said:


> The satin grey is a real looker!!!



I saw it in person at CanJam NY on the BHSE.  Quite nice.  All of my Naim and Linn boxes are black so I did not want to stray too far


----------



## brink

buzzlulu said:


> Thanks
> So will I be seeing mine soon
> 
> Best
> Gregg



I ordered the satin grey as well and was asked for payment this morning. They can't be far off now.


----------



## vonnie123

buzzlulu said:


> Matte grey?



Just paid for mine today.  Satin Grey......


----------



## MattTCG

I keep looking for holes in the armor of the mightly mini. It's a tough task, truly. I find that I really like the large cutaway notch on the volume knob.  Even if I'm using low/no light on my desk, I can still reach over and feel where the notch is on the dial. 

Just really loving the sound coming from the mini.


----------



## commtrd

MattTCG said:


> I keep looking for holes in the armor of the mightly mini. It's a tough task, truly. I find that I really like the large cutaway notch on the volume knob.  Even if I'm using low/no light on my desk, I can still reach over and feel where the notch is on the dial.
> 
> Just really loving the sound coming from the mini.



Can't ask for more than that. I am hoping this will be the last amp that I buy. I expect it will be. At 60 YO, most likely to be the case. Unless someday I get the urge to build up a substantial speaker system.


----------



## mixman

commtrd said:


> Can't ask for more than that. I am hoping this will be the last amp that I buy. I expect it will be. At 60 YO, most likely to be the case. Unless someday I get the urge to build up a substantial speaker system.



Yeah until Justin comes out with the GSX Mini + in a couple of years......smaller, more powerful and sounds even better!


----------



## commtrd

That will not make the GSX Mini sound any different. Law of diminishing returns etc.


----------



## Roasty

MacedonianHero said:


> HeadAmp's gear is fast, transparent and super quick; but still very musical! The thing I love about this one is just how natural it sounds. I hear you on some amps being too thick and too warm, but being a reviewer I want to hear the upstream gear and the headphones and not the amp (unless of course I'm reviewing the amp ). This amp has some real kick and drive sonically and I love listening to it!



How does it compare to the HPA4? 
I just got word my hpa4 has been shipped by benchmark. 
But man.. After seeing the satin blue gsx mini... That looks so damn awesome!


----------



## cdanguyen08

Been over 5 years since I've been on but Subbed and excited for the red!


----------



## hccshin (Jul 31, 2019)

I am going to buy a dac to go with GS-X Mini. What I interest in is one of Chord Qutest or Benchmark DAC3 B, both are pure DACs. 
Which one is better and is there any other recommendation?


----------



## TheHighlander

hccshin said:


> I am going to buy a dac to go with GS-X Mini. What I interest in is one of Chord Qutest or Benchmark DAC3 B, both are pure DACs. Which one is better and is there any other recommendation?


What about rme adi 2 dac?


----------



## cdanguyen08

TheHighlander said:


> What about rme adi 2 dac?



Looking to use this dac to pair with the gs-x mini myself!


----------



## commtrd

Will be using the venerable old Hugo 2 with mini when the time comes. Getting Trevor at Norne to build new cables also.


----------



## TheHighlander

cdanguyen08 said:


> Looking to use this dac to pair with the gs-x mini myself!


I have rme adi 2 dac. When my gsx mini arrive I can give a feedback here.


----------



## Muataz

hccshin said:


> I am going to buy a dac to go with GS-X Mini. What I interest in is one of Chord Qutest or Benchmark DAC3 B, both are pure DACs.
> Which one is better and is there any other recommendation?


You can't beat Qutest price performance ratio.


----------



## George Hincapie

Mrstump5 said:


> So I just bought a metrum pavane and ambre. Now I'm looking for a solid state amp to pair with it for my hd800S and zmf aeolus. I'm considering the gs-x mini or the mk2. Kinda scared to get mk2 heard its shouty glary and bright.



Very nice setup. I have the Ambre in my main system, feeding a Metrum Adagio.

I have a Metrum Aurix HPA in my headphone station; you could have a look for a second hand one?


----------



## MacedonianHero

mixman said:


> Yeah until Justin comes out with the GSX Mini + in a couple of years......smaller, more powerful and sounds even better!



I don't think you're very familiar with HeadAmp's methodology here.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Roasty said:


> How does it compare to the HPA4?
> I just got word my hpa4 has been shipped by benchmark.
> But man.. After seeing the satin blue gsx mini... That looks so damn awesome!



Both are amazing! That said, I think I'll be buying both amps when my reviews are complete.


----------



## vonnie123 (Jul 31, 2019)

MacedonianHero said:


> I don't think you're very familiar with HeadAmp's methodology here.


I just bought my first product (a headphone amplifier) from Head-Amp.   (GSX-mini) What is their product development philosophy?  Thanks.


----------



## mixman

MacedonianHero said:


> I don't think you're very familiar with HeadAmp's methodology here.



Joke???


----------



## MacedonianHero (Jul 31, 2019)

MacedonianHero said:


> I don't think you're very familiar with HeadAmp's methodology here.



Half joking  ....HeadAmp's products last quite a long time! The GS-X Mk2 (2012) and Blue Hawaii SE (likely before 2012) have been around for years and years. So just a few years for a new successor doesn't really match with historical trends.


----------



## MacedonianHero

vonnie123 said:


> I just bought my first product (a headphone amplifier) from Head-Amp.   (GSX-mini) What is their product development philosophy?  Thanks.



Please look at my post immediately ahead of this one.


----------



## justin w.

MacedonianHero said:


> I don't think you're very familiar with HeadAmp's methodology here.



We try to design for 10 year. Typical in the industry is probably 5. In headphone stuff, often it seems like 1 year


----------



## MacedonianHero

justin w. said:


> We try to design for 10 year. Typical in the industry is probably 5. In headphone stuff, often it seems like 1 year



Exactly what I've seen from HeadAmp. And sadly I agree with the 1 year trend from some personal audio companies.    The current GS-X Mk2 was introduced back in 2012 and still going strong...likely one of (the many) reasons why HeadAmp's resale value holds up so darn well!


----------



## JLoud

For the new mini owners, thoughts on paring with LCD4 and Abyss 1266 tc? Looking for a contrasting amp to my WA5le. But nothing that’s bright.


----------



## MacedonianHero

JLoud said:


> For the new mini owners, thoughts on paring with LCD4 and Abyss 1266 tc? Looking for a contrasting amp to my WA5le. But nothing that’s bright.



Drives them both with full authority! I would say this amplifier has a great sense of transparency and a hint of warmth to it. Quite punchy and authoritative but still very musical at the same time.


----------



## JLoud

Thanks for the insight. It does sound like what I’m looking for.


----------



## mixman

MacedonianHero said:


> Drives them both with full authority! I would say this amplifier has a great sense of transparency and a hint of warmth to it. Quite punchy and authoritative but still very musical at the same time.


How is the air and soundstaging? There are some amps that lose that air and sound flat.


----------



## purk

mixman said:


> How is the air and soundstaging? There are some amps that lose that air and sound flat.



Not on this amp.  It isn’t the last words for air and sound staging but there are plenty of it.  The GSX mini is an all around performer.


----------



## 35FLE

Is this amp an overkill for aeon flows or lower tier headphones?


----------



## vonnie123

MacedonianHero said:


> Please look at my post immediately ahead of this one.



Thanks to you and @justin w. for weighing in.....


----------



## Whazzzup

Im still married to my GSX mk2.  got to be 3-4 years


----------



## MacedonianHero (Jul 31, 2019)

mixman said:


> How is the air and soundstaging? There are some amps that lose that air and sound flat.



I think it is quite excellent. So far, I've used it with the Phi TC, HD800S and LCD-4/4z and loved them all with it!


----------



## purk

MacedonianHero said:


> I think it is quite excellent. So far, I've used it with the Phi TC, HD800S and LCD-4/4z and loved them all with it!


I like your other answer better.


----------



## MacedonianHero

purk said:


> I like your other answer better.



I didn't fully read yours, and didn't fully agree.   I was a bit lazy, but have rectified it.


----------



## Fatdoi

hccshin said:


> I am going to buy a dac to go with GS-X Mini. What I interest in is one of Chord Qutest or Benchmark DAC3 B, both are pure DACs.
> Which one is better and is there any other recommendation?


Depends if you want musical sound (R2R) or accurate details (delta sigma)


----------



## Fatdoi

35FLE said:


> Is this amp an overkill for aeon flows or lower tier headphones?


It's always better to give more power to the cans than under power them.. But that'll depend on sensitivity etc.... As long as the requirements not unrealistic like an amp capable to drive Hifiman HE6 and Campfire Andromeda with full authority and complete blackness on both...


----------



## commtrd

Fatdoi said:


> Depends if you want musical sound (R2R) or accurate details (delta sigma)



Chord dac(s) are neither of these? And I may be completely wrong but they utilize FPGA. Anyway I find my Hugo 2 sounds both extremely accurate in detail rendering, yet is also a very "musical" dac for reproducing the timbre, air, blackness, decay, basically everything about the dac has been exemplary, would someday like to try a true R2R to compare like Spring etc. Anxious to hook up the new Mini to it and hear the difference fully balanced makes compared to SE.


----------



## MacedonianHero

commtrd said:


> Chord dac(s) are neither of these? And I may be completely wrong but they utilize FPGA. Anyway I find my Hugo 2 sounds both extremely accurate in detail rendering, yet is also a very "musical" dac for reproducing the timbre, air, blackness, decay, basically everything about the dac has been exemplary, would someday like to try a true R2R to compare like Spring etc. Anxious to hook up the new Mini to it and hear the difference fully balanced makes compared to SE.



I think there are accurate DACs and inaccurate DACs. Some may find the latter "musical", but being inaccurate, that is a personal choice. If your music isn't musical, then I'd suggest you try different music.  

I've owned a few R2R DACs through the years and here I am withe the Chord DAVE and Hugo 2.


----------



## commtrd

Well the term "musical" is fairly ambiguous and totally subjective, as pretty much everything in this activity is. Anyway I have spent many thousands of hours of enjoyable listening to LCD-X, LCDi4, and LCD4z thru the Hugo 2 dac and enjoyed every musical minute of it. I dont have any immediate plans to swap out of H2 for another dac any time soon at all. 

That is one of the huge selling points of the GSX Mini: I dont have to spend a bunch of money to get a balanced output dac. 

" If you like your dac, you can keep your dac"!

=)


----------



## Whazzzup (Aug 1, 2019)

Some reason, and I disagreed. I tested it. Susvara thread thought little of gsx mk2.  I won’t try to re quote. I have no plans to upgrade my dac or amp. If one wants to improve the experience my thoughts, the server. That put me in I’m done category with antipodes.


----------



## MattTCG

Looking forward to reading a full review from @MacedonianHero 

I have noticed that the mini does require some warm up to sound it's "best." My estimation is that time is around 30 minutes. I try to flip it on when I get up in the morning before breakfast and have it ready for a morning listening session. I'm not sure that I've enjoyed another headphone amp more than this one.


----------



## MacedonianHero

MattTCG said:


> Looking forward to reading a full review from @MacedonianHero
> 
> I have noticed that the mini does require some warm up to sound it's "best." My estimation is that time is around 30 minutes. I try to flip it on when I get up in the morning before breakfast and have it ready for a morning listening session. I'm not sure that I've enjoyed another headphone amp more than this one.



Thanks...I'm working on the review now (along with a few great IEMs). It is a fantastic amplifier...I usually let it warm up for around 20 minutes before using it FWIW.


----------



## commtrd

What type of power supply does the mini operate on? Wall wart type or something else?


----------



## MattTCG

No wall wart here. So, in the something else category. I know that Justin was very selective about the power supply. I believe it is referred to as "golden reference." Could be wrong. I'm sure @purk or someone will verify.


----------



## buzzlulu

Can the mini be left powered on 24/7?


----------



## jlbrach

why not?


----------



## Whazzzup

I leave my gsx mk2 on 24/7 it’s also preferred practice for my antipodes server. My TT doesn’t need to be on but since everything else is, leave that on as well. Had them all from 1-5 years now.


----------



## MattTCG

Whazzzup said:


> I leave my gsx mk2 on 24/7 it’s also preferred practice for my antipodes server. My TT doesn’t need to be on but since everything else is, leave that on as well. Had them all from 1-5 years now.



How warm does the mk2 get to the touch. Mini gets quite warm. Think original lyr.


----------



## Whazzzup (Aug 3, 2019)

The top unit does gets quite warm, definetly I would let it breath, if you stack , as recommended, the only issue is if you need high gain. I can’t imagine what would. Susvara was med gain half volume. High gain you may pick up a hum unless you separate the units/ shield the bottom unit etc. Course don’t know the mini, how hot that is.


----------



## whirlwind

I have my GS-X mk2 stacked....i would rather not stack, but I need the desk space for other amps also.
I do not leave mine on all the time....but have never heard hum from this amp, even in high gain.
It is killer with LCD-3 pf


----------



## Whazzzup

When would you ever use high gain? Just as an info point?


----------



## whirlwind (Aug 3, 2019)

I have used high gain with my ZMF Ori.

Maybe not need, but quiet as can be....so why not......sounds killer.

For what it is worth...my gain is usually set at medium but i have tried all of them with all of my headphones.....dead silent...even being stacked.


----------



## MattTCG

Low gain works flawlessly with hd650, hd800, ETHER 2 with the mini. At the Atlanta meet I tried the Susvara and high gain was needed. The way the volume control works with the mini is one of my favorite features.


----------



## Whazzzup

We are all different obviously. I use med at 9 o’clock or 3 volume. For 800s


----------



## commtrd

Should never need high gain with LCD4z or i4.


----------



## cdanguyen08

Anyone have some pics of their gs-x mini?! Love to see everyone's set up with it


----------



## MattTCG




----------



## cdanguyen08

MattTCG said:


>


Beautiful! Thanks for the uploads. I like the blue for sure.


----------



## JLoud

That looks like an HD800 plugged into the mini. How does it pair? I have always found my 800s to be a little bright. Is the soundstage still expansive? How would you describe the speed of the amp compared to others?


----------



## MattTCG

That's actually an hd650 going balanced into the mini.


----------



## JLoud

Looked like the stock balanced cable on my HD800S.


----------



## tumpux

It’s clearly modified. 
My guess is a hybrid between hd800 xlr plug with stock hd650 cable.


----------



## Baten

Actually isn't it just this official cable? lol

https://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-CH-Copper-Connecting-Cable/dp/B00H8AF03W/


----------



## JLoud

Now I really want to know. CableGait has officially begun. Is it a mystery or a conspiracy? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## MattTCG

Baten said:


> Actually isn't it just this official cable? lol
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-CH-Copper-Connecting-Cable/dp/B00H8AF03W/



This is correct.


----------



## JLoud

Wow that was hugely disappointing. Also that seems like a lot for a cable on a $400 dollar headphone. But hey, why not.


----------



## MattTCG

I got the cable in a trade. So it didn't cost very much all things considered.The important thing to remember here is that the mini's performance increases as you move to the balanced output.


----------



## Baten

JLoud said:


> Wow that was hugely disappointing. Also that seems like a lot for a cable on a $400 dollar headphone. But hey, why not.


I think sennheiser simply knows their market lol. "Oh these guys want a special xlr connector on our $20 cable? Sure let's make it and charge 10x the normal price"

And it probably sold well enough! thank god for aftermarket options.


----------



## purk

Baten said:


> I think sennheiser simply knows their market lol. "Oh these guys want a special xlr connector on our $20 cable? Sure let's make it and charge 10x the normal price"
> 
> And it probably sold well enough! thank god for aftermarket options.



They sure are cashing it in.  I reterminated both the HD650 and HD800 cables before and they are ultra thin.  Same can be said for the Sony cable on the Z7 and Z1R.


----------



## Charente

MattTCG said:


>



Slightly droolworthy ... only a bit !


----------



## hccshin

MattTCG said:


> The important thing to remember here is that the mini's performance increases as you move to the balanced output.


Do you mean Mini's performance depends on the output only regardless of the input?


----------



## MattTCG

hccshin said:


> Do you mean Mini's performance depends on the output only regardless of the input?


Yep.


----------



## purk

MattTCG said:


> Yep.



Assuming that the DAC MFR doesn’t do anything special on the XLR side of thing.  IMO.  Many DAC MFRs tend to make sure that the XLR sounds better than the RCA output.


----------



## JLoud

Aren’t there specific benefits to a balanced dac implementation? Such as lower noise floor or less crosstalk? I seem to remember Jason Stoddard explaining it before. Beyond me but it made sense when I read it. Now balanced amps are something different entirely.


----------



## JLoud

Any comparisons of the mini to the mkii? I have a chance to get a mkii for the price of a new mini.


----------



## Baten

JLoud said:


> Aren’t there specific benefits to a balanced dac implementation? Such as lower noise floor or less crosstalk? I seem to remember Jason Stoddard explaining it before. Beyond me but it made sense when I read it. Now balanced amps are something different entirely.


-Common mode noise rejection
-Double the output from RCA (typically 2V>4V)


----------



## Icenine2

Charente said:


> Slightly droolworthy ... only a bit !


Beautiful!!!


----------



## nwavesailor

I expect we will be seeing more pictures when the mini's ship to folks who have pre-ordered.


----------



## vonnie123

Curious if any of these are rolling out?  I'm at a little over six weeks.


----------



## justin w.

We've shipped one small batch so far and another is going out next week


----------



## commtrd

Now have a balanced S3 from Trevor so when timing comes together will get to hear for my self how good my 4z can really sound. Although right now with my GL Mk2 and Hugo 2, and Solvine cable, I am not exactly slumming either.


----------



## vonnie123

justin w. said:


> We've shipped one small batch so far and another is going out next week


Thank you for the update.


----------



## mixman

commtrd said:


> Now have a balanced S3 from Trevor so when timing comes together will get to hear for my self how good my 4z can really sound. Although right now with my GL Mk2 and Hugo 2, and Solvine cable, I am not exactly slumming either.


 Why then do you need the mini when you have it's big brother?


----------



## MacedonianHero

mixman said:


> Why then do you need the mini when you have it's big brother?



That's the GS-X Mk2...the GL MK2 is the Gilmore Light (a fantastic amp as well).


----------



## mixman

MacedonianHero said:


> That's the GS-X Mk2...the GL MK2 is the Gilmore Light (a fantastic amp as well).


Oooops missed that. I need a nap!


----------



## MacedonianHero

mixman said:


> Oooops missed that. I need a nap!



No worries.  

I find the GS-X Mk2 a bit more detailed, but the GS-X Mini is a bit fuller sounding with a touch of welcomed warmth. The GL Mk2 is a fantastic amplifier and my go to recommendation for a great SS amp under $500. Overall, I think I prefer the GS-X Mini overall personally.


----------



## drc73rp

MacedonianHero said:


> No worries.
> 
> I find the GS-X Mk2 a bit more detailed, but the GS-X Mini is a bit fuller sounding with a touch of welcomed warmth. The GL Mk2 is a fantastic amplifier and my go to recommendation for a great SS amp under $500. Overall, I think I prefer the GS-X Mini overall personally.



I have the GLMk2 right now and Im pretty satisfied with the performance, what can I expect if I make the juimp to the GSX Mini? Which areas are improved?


----------



## MacedonianHero

AnaKinDV8 said:


> I have the GLMk2 right now and Im pretty satisfied with the performance, what can I expect if I make the juimp to the GSX Mini? Which areas are improved?



Bigger sound staging, tighter bass control with better dynamics and improved detail retrieval. Definitely worth saving up for!


----------



## mixman

MacedonianHero said:


> No worries.
> 
> I find the GS-X Mk2 a bit more detailed, but the GS-X Mini is a bit fuller sounding with a touch of welcomed warmth. The GL Mk2 is a fantastic amplifier and my go to recommendation for a great SS amp under $500. Overall, I think I prefer the GS-X Mini overall personally.


Wow, good to know. Good reviews by the way! When will you come out with your mini review?


----------



## MacedonianHero

mixman said:


> Wow, good to know. Good reviews by the way! When will you come out with your mini review?



Thanks! I'm currently working on my GS-X Mini review now.


----------



## justin w.

I set up a green GS-X mini with one of our KANN Cubes and the brand new 5-pin XLR line out cable that just came in. Great desktop/portable system


----------



## buzzlulu

How about a photo of the setup you had at CanJam NY - Mytek Brooklyn Bridge (or Brooklyn+) connected to the GS-X mini.
That was one hell of a compact desktop system


----------



## cdanguyen08

justin w. said:


> I set up a green GS-X mini with one of our KANN Cubes and the brand new 5-pin XLR line out cable that just came in. Great desktop/portable system



What a versatile setup, right there!


----------



## MattTCG

@justin w. or anyone else who can chime in...Would the mini be okay for sensitive iem's like Campfire Andromeda? Or would there be hiss?


----------



## HeadAmpTeam

MattTCG said:


> @justin w. or anyone else who can chime in...Would the mini be okay for sensitive iem's like Campfire Andromeda? Or would there be hiss?



Hey Matt, no hiss with my JH Layla or several other IEM's I've tried.


----------



## MattTCG

HeadAmpTeam said:


> Hey Matt, no hiss with my JH Layla or several other IEM's I've tried.



Thank you for that. I don't have any experience with the Layla. I know that the Andromeda is super sensitive so if someone has specifically tried it with the mini please let me know.


----------



## HeadAmpTeam

MattTCG said:


> Thank you for that. I don't have any experience with the Layla. I know that the Andromeda is super sensitive so if someone has specifically tried it with the mini please let me know.



Layla is 117dB/mw @ 20ohm, Andromeda is 112.8dB/mw @ 12.8ohm. I'd be extremely surprised if anyone could detect background noise from the GS-X mini with IEM's when the amp is set to any volume level likely to be used with an efficient IEM. If you max the volume on high gain, you will hear a very soft background noise, but of course blow your IEM's if any signal was put through.


----------



## MattTCG

HeadAmpTeam said:


> Layla is 117dB/mw @ 20ohm, Andromeda is 112.8dB/mw @ 12.8ohm. I'd be extremely surprised if anyone could detect background noise from the GS-X mini with IEM's when the amp is set to any volume level likely to be used with an efficient IEM. If you max the volume on high gain, you will hear a very soft background noise, but of course blow your IEM's if any signal was put through.



Perfect! Thanks for the info.


----------



## TheHighlander

justin w. said:


> We've shipped one small batch so far and another is going out next week


Cant wait to try this with my utopias.


----------



## MacedonianHero

HeadAmpTeam said:


> Hey Matt, no hiss with my JH Layla or several other IEM's I've tried.



My experience as well with the IEMs that I have on hand.


----------



## MacedonianHero

TheHighlander said:


> Cant wait to try this with my utopias.



Simply an amazing pairing! You should be VERY impressed, I certainly am.


----------



## TheHighlander

MacedonianHero said:


> Simply an amazing pairing! You should be VERY impressed, I certainly am.


What dac you are using with gsx mini?


----------



## MacedonianHero

TheHighlander said:


> What dac you are using with gsx mini?



Chord DAVE primarily.


----------



## TheHighlander

MacedonianHero said:


> Chord DAVE primarily.


I think is gonna sound nice, in deed


----------



## MacedonianHero

TheHighlander said:


> I think is gonna sound nice, in deed


 
It most certainly does.


----------



## hccshin

MacedonianHero said:


> Chord DAVE primarily.


Are you gonna evaluate other dacs also?


----------



## Arniesb

MacedonianHero said:


> It most certainly does.


Does it sound better  than Dave solo?


----------



## MacedonianHero

hccshin said:


> Are you gonna evaluate other dacs also?



It's a GS-X Mini review, so I'm gonna through the DAVE at it and maybe my Hugo 2.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Arniesb said:


> Does it sound better  than Dave solo?



With the Abyss Phi TC or LCD-4, definitely better with the extra power from the GS-X Mini.


----------



## TheHighlander

MacedonianHero said:


> Simply an amazing pairing! You should be VERY impressed, I certainly am.


MacedonianHero you are using any custom balanced cables with utopia to listen in gsx mini? If yes, which cable? Im looking for a xlr cable for them but dont know which one will pair better with this combo.


----------



## MacedonianHero

TheHighlander said:


> MacedonianHero you are using any custom balanced cables with utopia to listen in gsx mini? If yes, which cable? Im looking for a xlr cable for them but dont know which one will pair better with this combo.



I'm using the DanaCable Lazuli cable. Best I've heard with the Utopia!


----------



## TheHighlander

MacedonianHero said:


> I'm using the DanaCable Lazuli cable. Best I've heard with the Utopia!


Reference or ultra ?


----------



## hifuguy

FYI Guys.... I have my DanaCable Lanzuli Reference for Sennheiser (2M 1/4") for sale at a good price HERE on Head-Fi. It truly is a great cable in every way. I just moved over to the Empyrians.


----------



## purk

hifuguy said:


> FYI Guys.... I have my DanaCable Lanzuli Reference for Sennheiser (2M 1/4") for sale at a good price HERE on Head-Fi. It truly is a great cable in every way. I just moved over to the Empyrians.



One can easily upgrade cable with a good connector.  An instant upgrade in sound quality just switching out the Neutrik to Furutech.


----------



## MacedonianHero

TheHighlander said:


> Reference or ultra ?



Reference.


----------



## TheHighlander

MacedonianHero said:


> Reference.


Thanks. Im between lazuli reference, silver dragon and lavricable grand 20.


----------



## HeadAmpTeam

A reminder for folks who want to listen to the GS-X Mini, I will have one at this upcoming event in Las Vegas one week from today!  Also the new Rosson RAD-0, which sounds positively kickass coming balanced our of the Mini.  You're of course welcome to bring and try any headphones you wish!

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/meet-your-maker-headphone-social-in-las-vegas-8-24-2019.912628/


----------



## Charente

As much as I'd like a GS-X Mini ... can't stretch to it right now ... sorry ! (for me !).  So I've settled on a Gilmore Lite MK2 for the time being and it's on its way.


----------



## commtrd

As an authority on the Gilmore Lite Mk2, there is nothing bad to say about that little amp.  =)


----------



## Icenine2

I would love to know what this sounds like with a Chord Qutest vs Hugo TT2


----------



## Whazzzup

Icenine2 said:


> I would love to know what this sounds like with a Chord Qutest vs Hugo TT2


 Well in my rig with TT gsx mk2 loverly. 

Tt2 has a big punch as is so no clue on that one. Anyone?


----------



## Icenine2

Guy over at Computer Audiophile has TT2 as his total headphone rig. I still distrust an all-in-one box setup.


----------



## twoloszyn

Icenine2 said:


> Guy over at Computer Audiophile has TT2 as his total headphone rig. I still distrust an all-in-one box setup.


That’s why even when I had an RME ADI-2 DAC I still had a THX AAA 789 as my amp. The AAA 789 died on me though last week. In the meantime, I ordered a GS-X Mini and am excited to compare the two..


----------



## Roasty

TheHighlander said:


> Thanks. Im between lazuli reference, silver dragon and lavricable grand 20.



i've got (had) all three.
the danacable sounds better than the lavricable grand (for utopia). the bass, timbre, soundstage, and highs are better. the highs on the utopia are very well controlled with the danacable.
i then had the lavricable grand reterminated for my meze empy. the lavricable grand edges out the silver dragon in bass and soundstage, but the silver dragon does the highs and vocals very marginally better.
i've since sold off my silver dragons.


----------



## TheHighlander

Roasty said:


> i've got (had) all three.
> the danacable sounds better than the lavricable grand (for utopia). the bass, timbre, soundstage, and highs are better. the highs on the utopia are very well controlled with the danacable.
> i then had the lavricable grand reterminated for my meze empy. the lavricable grand edges out the silver dragon in bass and soundstage, but the silver dragon does the highs and vocals very marginally better.
> i've since sold off my silver dragons.


Thanks for the reply. Now is save money for this.


----------



## TheHighlander

twoloszyn said:


> That’s why even when I had an RME ADI-2 DAC I still had a THX AAA 789 as my amp. The AAA 789 died on me though last week. In the meantime, I ordered a GS-X Mini and am excited to compare the two..


I have a RME ADI 2 DAC. You changed for which DAC ?


----------



## twoloszyn

TheHighlander said:


> I have a RME ADI 2 DAC. You changed for which DAC ?


Prior to the RME I only had the Chord Mojo and Audioquest Dragonfly Red. I recently got back into audio after about a 10-year hiatus. I've been quickly upgrading though as you can tell from me going from the AAA 789 all the way up to a GS-X Mini.


----------



## Baten

twoloszyn said:


> Prior to the RME I only had the Chord Mojo and Audioquest Dragonfly Red. I recently got back into audio after about a 10-year hiatus. I've been quickly upgrading though as you can tell from me going from the AAA 789 all the way up to a GS-X Mini.


Can you compare the THX and the GS-X?


----------



## TheHighlander

I see. Thanks. Lets change our views here after the mini arrives.


----------



## twoloszyn

Baten said:


> Can you compare the THX and the GS-X?


Sure thing. I’m waiting for a replacement 789 to come in the mail. I only ordered the GS-X about a week ago. Expect a comparison in this thread around mid to late September.


----------



## TheHighlander

I see. Thanks. Lets change our perceptions here after the mini arrives.


----------



## cdanguyen08

MacedonianHero said:


> Thanks! I'm currently working on my GS-X Mini review now.



How's the review coming along? I'm excited to read up on it!


----------



## MacedonianHero

cdanguyen08 said:


> How's the review coming along? I'm excited to read up on it!



Quite well! Should have it done in September! It is one killer amp that can literally drive anything I can throw at it. From my IEMs to my Phi TC (and everything in between)!


----------



## twoloszyn

MacedonianHero said:


> Quite well! Should have it done in September! It is one killer amp that can literally drive anything I can throw at it. From my IEMs to my Phi TC (and everything in between)!


Out of curiosity do you have the AAA 789? If so, would you post any comparisons between the two?


----------



## cdanguyen08 (Aug 23, 2019)

MacedonianHero said:


> Quite well! Should have it done in September! It is one killer amp that can literally drive anything I can throw at it. From my IEMs to my Phi TC (and everything in between)!



Right on! I'll keep a lookout for it in September. I'm gonna order one when I move, less stuff to move


----------



## MacedonianHero (Aug 23, 2019)

twoloszyn said:


> Out of curiosity do you have the AAA 789? If so, would you post any comparisons between the two?



Sorry I do not.

UPDATE: But some good news is that I will be picking up a Rosson Audio RAD-0 (thanks to HeadAmp for this) to include with this review. So the three headphones that I will primarily focus on will be the Abyss Phi TC, Focal Utopia and the Rosson Audio RAD-0 for this review.


----------



## TheHighlander

MacedonianHero said:


> Sorry I do not.
> 
> UPDATE: But some good news is that I will be picking up a Rosson Audio RAD-0 (thanks to HeadAmp for this) to include with this review. So the three headphones that I will primarily focus on will be the Abyss Phi TC, Focal Utopia and the Rosson Audio RAD-0 for this review.


Nice.


----------



## nwavesailor (Aug 25, 2019)

Perhaps more minis will ship, soon.


----------



## twoloszyn

I’m also interested in getting a RAD-0 to pair with the Mini. I don’t have any planars currently and it “sounds” up my alley in regards to sonic signature...just want more color options to pick from!


----------



## commtrd

Especially a satin blue amp hopefully...


----------



## justin w.

commtrd said:


> Especially a satin blue amp hopefully...



yes


----------



## TheHighlander (Aug 26, 2019)

justin w. said:


> yes


My purple is there  Hello @justin w.  I send an email about the confirmation of some infos. Did you received ? Is about six days ago.


----------



## twoloszyn

justin w. said:


> yes


I know I only ordered mine a week and a half ago but I’m praying that black one in the center is mine


----------



## vonnie123

One of those pretty satin grey ones should be mine.


----------



## buzzlulu

vonnie123 said:


> One of those pretty satin grey ones should be mine.



One of those "better" be mine


----------



## TheHighlander

Im looking so much to this picture that i noticed that all the volume knobs are in the same position


----------



## MattTCG

I think that Kermit green is very nice.


----------



## SalR406

justin w. said:


> yes



Wow, those are beautiful.  On top of what will likely be stellar sonics, the faceplate color choice really makes this amp stand out.  Head-fi always seemed more personal to me than the broader audio space.  Smart business decision.  (And outstanding product photography, too!)


----------



## twoloszyn

Agreed these are beautiful. I almost regret not taking a risk and going with a bolder color option than black. Cheers to everyone who was willing to give their setups some real “pizazz”


----------



## Whazzzup

well black sounds the best...


----------



## TheHighlander

Whazzzup said:


> well black sounds the best...


Buuuuuuu


----------



## mixman

Is anyone buying theirs with the Alps pot?


----------



## MattTCG

I did. Sounds great! And I like the ability to subtly make fine changes to the volume.


----------



## mixman

MattTCG said:


> I did. Sounds great! And I like the ability to subtly make fine changes to the volume.


That's my feeling, the ability to make finer changes to the volume.


----------



## nwavesailor (Aug 27, 2019)

That stack of 12 is looking GREAT!!!!!!!!!!

I hope one has my name on it.


----------



## DaYooper

Yipee-Eye-oh-Ki-eh my GSX mini is on it's way!


----------



## twoloszyn

DaYooper said:


> Yipee-Eye-oh-Ki-eh my GSX mini is on it's way!


Nice congrats! Out of curiosity when did you order?


----------



## DaYooper

May 24th


----------



## twoloszyn

You definitely deserve them considering how long you’ve waited. I have a feeling the 4 weeks quoted on the website may not be accurate


----------



## DaYooper

Actually I expected 90 days based on what I've read. So I'm just glad it wasn't longer and I am looking forward to connecting things to it.


----------



## vonnie123

I'll be at little over 10 weeks once mine arrives...per Fedex, label created.  Excited to say the least.


----------



## nwavesailor

Shipping notice received!  It will be GREAT to now see lots of pictures and read opinions.

I guess my mini may have been one of the stack of 12 in the photo!


----------



## commtrd

Well no notice here so I can assume my order was not one of the two blue mini's shown. Bummer. Oh well I guess it will happen when it is supposed to. Trevor is making me another S3 for the i4 so that should be an experience to see how they scale with upgraded cables and amp. You fortunate ones be sure and post impressions etc for the rest of us un-lucky schmucks.


----------



## twoloszyn

commtrd said:


> Well no notice here so I can assume my order was not one of the two blue mini's shown. Bummer. Oh well I guess it will happen when it is supposed to. Trevor is making me another S3 for the i4 so that should be an experience to see how they scale with upgraded cables and amp. You fortunate ones be sure and post impressions etc for the rest of us un-lucky schmucks.


I think it depends on when you ordered. That set of 12 appears to be for people who ordered up until June from what I gathered? I only ordered August 15th so I know I'm waiting until at least mid-September if not later for a shipping confirmation.


----------



## commtrd

I suspect you are correct. I wanted to wait on pre-order until getting some reviews in as I was also considering a Violectric V281. So from all accounts the Mini GSX is all that and a box of chocolates, so I decided to go ahead and pre-order but it was very late so not unexpected to have to wait. Kinda like trading, when taking trades at test of SnR so risky but also best trade position. 

Anyway when it's my time it will be good. Sort of patiently waiting...           =)


----------



## Hi Rez

At least the waits aren't like the early GS-X mk2 days, when the lucky ones "only" waited 12 months.  Others waited significantly longer.  I was one of the lucky ones....


----------



## daltonlanny

Can anyone help me with this question:
I currently own an Auralic Taurus Mk.II headphone amp.
Just curious on how does the GS-X mini compares sonically, and power output wise, to the Auralic Taurus Mark II?
Thanks


----------



## vonnie123

@HeadAmpTeam @justin w. 

Hi Justin, 

Had a spec question on the mini.  Is there a output power measurement in watts available for 300 ohms (HD800/HD800S).  Noted 4w @50 ohms, and 2w @10 ohms within the owners guide.

Robert


----------



## nwavesailor (Aug 30, 2019)

My GS-X mini has arrived!


----------



## Baten

nwavesailor said:


> My GS-X mini has arrived!


What's the pretty cable?


----------



## nwavesailor

Norne Silvergarde S3


----------



## whirlwind

nwavesailor said:


> My GS-X mini has arrived!



I bet that sounds killer


----------



## HeadAmpTeam

vonnie123 said:


> @HeadAmpTeam @justin w.
> 
> Hi Justin,
> 
> ...



Justin hasn't published an official spec at that impedance yet. There is no lack of power for high impedance cans though, and the slight warmth of the mini, relative to the GS-X mk2, makes it a great pairing for the HD800 series.


----------



## vonnie123

Thanks Peter. Hopefully the measurement comes out at some point.  It’s nice to know stuff.


----------



## MattTCG (Sep 2, 2019)

Yes  there is no issue driving high impedance headphones. Hd800 sounds impressive on the mini especially when you consider the the hd800 typically sounds best on tubes.

The mini, maybe more than any headphone amp I've ever owned, is very close to being headphone agnostic. Meaning that it seems to bring out the best in whatever headphones that you plug into it. This ability should not be underappreciated.

When using easy to drive dynamic headphones like 58x and audioquest Nighthawk carbon, the mini, on low gain, drives them effortlessly but never overpowers. Then with harder to drive cans like hd800 and Suszara, flip the gain switch and listen to the mini flex it's muscles and gracefully drive difficult headphones. The mini never seems to struggle on either front.

I have not been able to spend any time with sensitive iems. But I should be able to do this next week. If the mini can pull this off it would be the first amp that I have come across that not only can offer this kind of versatility but can do it with aplomb. That would be quite an accomplishment.  A true do anything headamp.


----------



## MacedonianHero

MattTCG said:


> Yes  there is no issue driving high impedance headphones. Hd800 sounds impressive on the mini especially when you consider the the hd800 typically sounds best on tubes.
> 
> The mini, maybe more than any headphone amp I've ever owned, is very close to being headphone agnostic. Meaning that it seems to bring out the best in whatever headphones that you plug into it. This ability should not be underappreciated.
> 
> ...



I totally concur with my HD800S...plenty of power on tap. Heck, if this amp can power my Phi TC without breaking a sweat, with the HD800S, it's not even getting off the couch.


----------



## vonnie123

@MacedonianHero 
@MattTCG 

Thanks for weighing in.  Is there plenty of power single ended?  Or is 4-pin XLR required?  My other HAs don't have any issue with the HD800/HD800S either way, it was more a 'technical question of curiosity."  The only Headphones I have which are troublesome are the HIFIMAN HE-6se.  With a balanced cable, I'm confident the GSX-mini should power those just fine.

Looking forward the GSX-mini landing here next week.   Cheers, Robert


----------



## purk

vonnie123 said:


> @MacedonianHero
> @MattTCG
> 
> Thanks for weighing in.  Is there plenty of power single ended?  Or is 4-pin XLR required?  My other HAs don't have any issue with the HD800/HD800S either way, it was more a 'technical question of curiosity."  The only Headphones I have which are troublesome are the HIFIMAN HE-6se.  With a balanced cable, I'm confident the GSX-mini should power those just fine.
> ...


You will enjoy the balanced out a good bit more.  SE is a Gilmore Lite on steroid.  This amp is Definitely worth it!


----------



## MattTCG

vonnie123 said:


> @MacedonianHero
> @MattTCG
> 
> Thanks for weighing in.  Is there plenty of power single ended?  Or is 4-pin XLR required?  My other HAs don't have any issue with the HD800/HD800S either way, it was more a 'technical question of curiosity."  The only Headphones I have which are troublesome are the HIFIMAN HE-6se.  With a balanced cable, I'm confident the GSX-mini should power those just fine.
> ...



For hard to drive headphones you will definitely want to use the balanced output. Inversely for very efficient headphones and iems, the se output will give you more play on the knob without any loss of fidelity or finesse.


----------



## MacedonianHero

vonnie123 said:


> @MacedonianHero
> @MattTCG
> 
> Thanks for weighing in.  Is there plenty of power single ended?  Or is 4-pin XLR required?  My other HAs don't have any issue with the HD800/HD800S either way, it was more a 'technical question of curiosity."  The only Headphones I have which are troublesome are the HIFIMAN HE-6se.  With a balanced cable, I'm confident the GSX-mini should power those just fine.
> ...



Single ended for the HD800S it is still plenty powerful, but I'd recommend a 4pin XLR just to get the most out of the amp. The GS_X Mini balanced should drive the HE-6se with authority!


----------



## Benke

I know there has been changes during the preproduction process of Mini with different boards. You could find different components when you compare images from page 1 in this forum with page 17. Which components have been changed? 
I as many others I want to find more specifications regarding this unit. I also hope that there would be product images of Mini in the polished versions as well. I think it is difficult now to compare the blue colors for example.

I would like to know if HeadAmp is planning to find a distributor in EU soon? We now have to pay high taxes and customs fees here. I think it should be positive for both customers in Europe and the company. Many other high end
companies from the US have distribution here already and HeadAmp is often represented on exhibitions here!


----------



## Baten

@Benke EU price would simply have taxes priced in soo.. you'd end up paying the same or more still


----------



## Benke

MacedonianHero said:


> Quite well! Should have it done in September! It is one killer amp that can literally drive anything I can throw at it. From my IEMs to my Phi TC (and everything in between)!


Is it possible for you to tell something about the sound characteristics in comparison between Mini and Schiit Jotunheim, balanced and SE input. I use Aeon Flow Open balanced and AKG 812.


----------



## HeadAmpTeam

Benke said:


> I know there has been changes during the preproduction process of Mini with different boards. You could find different components when you compare images from page 1 in this forum with page 17. Which components have been changed?
> I as many others I want to find more specifications regarding this unit. I also hope that there would be product images of Mini in the polished versions as well. I think it is difficult now to compare the blue colors for example.
> 
> I would like to know if HeadAmp is planning to find a distributor in EU soon? We now have to pay high taxes and customs fees here. I think it should be positive for both customers in Europe and the company. Many other high end
> companies from the US have distribution here already and HeadAmp is often represented on exhibitions here!



The GS-X mini did go through several circuit board revisions prior to release, generally they were to fine-tune component placement and cooling. One item that was added were the relays to cut the headphone output when the pre-amp outputs are on.

We may take on European distribution at some point, but that doesn't seem likely right around the corner. The bottom line is that such a business model would mean higher prices across the board for our products.


----------



## acguitar84

Benke said:


> Is it possible for you to tell something about the sound characteristics in comparison between Mini and Schiit Jotunheim, balanced and SE input. I use Aeon Flow Open balanced and AKG 812.


+1
I'd be very interested in reading impressions on the Jotunheim vs mini as well. I currently use a Jotunheim with the RME Dac and HD650 (and if I ever get it back from being recabled the PS1000e) I wonder just how much of an upgrade the mini would be from the Jotunheim.  Not a lot of listening impressions out there for the mini yet.


----------



## commtrd

What would be nice would be some actual customer contact with some rough idea of when up-coming shipments of mini amps might be ready. Repeated queries as to when / if have been met with silence. i.e. they could say "Well it will be another 6 months before we will be ready to ship out any more mini amps" or if someone pre-ordered in the last 3 months, they can expect to get an amp by 2Q 2020 etc. Just so we can know. Not asking a lot.


----------



## twoloszyn

I’m pretty sure their website states that as of mid-July the turnaround time is 4 weeks for some color combinations up to 6 weeks for others. Not sure if that holds true but I believe it does based on the last shipment that went out.


----------



## DaYooper

commtrd said:


> What would be nice would be some actual customer contact with some rough idea of when up-coming shipments of mini amps might be ready. Repeated queries as to when / if have been met with silence. i.e. they could say "Well it will be another 6 months before we will be ready to ship out any more mini amps" or if someone pre-ordered in the last 3 months, they can expect to get an amp by 2Q 2020 etc. Just so we can know. Not asking a lot.



I ordered my polished black with 24 step attenuator on may 24, delivery scheduled for tuesday.


----------



## MacedonianHero (Sep 2, 2019)

acguitar84 said:


> +1
> I'd be very interested in reading impressions on the Jotunheim vs mini as well. I currently use a Jotunheim with the RME Dac and HD650 (and if I ever get it back from being recabled the PS1000e) I wonder just how much of an upgrade the mini would be from the Jotunheim.  Not a lot of listening impressions out there for the mini yet.



I prefer the GS-X Mini to the Ragnarock (which I like very much BTW)...so...


----------



## vonnie123

MacedonianHero said:


> I prefer the GS-X Mini to the Ragnarock (which I like very much BTW)...so...


I very much considered the Ragnarok at the time I purchased the GSX mini.  Saw both at Can Jam LA in June.  I have a Mjolnir2 HA and may end up feeding the GSX-mini with the Mjolnir RCA output for some tube feel.


----------



## LFC_SL

MacedonianHero said:


> I prefer the GS-X Mini to the Ragnarock (which I like very much BTW)...so...


Ragnarok the first or the second?


----------



## vonnie123

Ragnarok #2.


----------



## MacedonianHero

LFC_SL said:


> Ragnarok the first or the second?



The first.


----------



## twoloszyn

MacedonianHero said:


> The first.


What do you like more about the Ragnarok over the GS-X Mini?


----------



## MacedonianHero (Sep 4, 2019)

twoloszyn said:


> What do you like more about the Ragnarok over the GS-X Mini?



It's the other way around.   (That said, both are great amps!)


----------



## twoloszyn

MacedonianHero said:


> It's the other way around.   (That said, both are great amps!)


Ah haha that’s a good thing especially in this thread. Out of curiosity when can we expect your review? I’m looking forward to reading it


----------



## MacedonianHero

twoloszyn said:


> Ah haha that’s a good thing especially in this thread. Out of curiosity when can we expect your review? I’m looking forward to reading it



I've completed putting it through its paces and have made a lot of notes. Now I'm on the putting pen to paper phase so to speak...so not too long.


----------



## vonnie123 (Sep 5, 2019)

GSX-mini is very detailed in comparison to my Schiit Mjolnir2 tubed Headphone amp.  Noticed that right away.

Listening to my HiFiMan HE-6se at the moment.


----------



## vonnie123 (Sep 5, 2019)

Stayed up most of the night listening to the new GSX-mini.  Great device.


----------



## DaYooper

My GSX Mini showed up a couple days ago. Now I'm actually enjoying the Utopia phones.


----------



## MacedonianHero

vonnie123 said:


> Stayed up most of the night listening to the new GSX-mini.  Great device.



Yeah, that's definitely the downside of the GS-X Mini...a lot of late nights!


----------



## nwavesailor

MacedonianHero said:


> Yeah, that's definitely the downside of the GS-X Mini...a lot of late nights!



+1


----------



## DaYooper

MacedonianHero said:


> Yeah, that's definitely the downside of the GS-X Mini...a lot of late nights!


 The other problem I'm having is I can see all the stuff I should be paying attention to from my desk but the cable is just too short.


----------



## MacedonianHero

DaYooper said:


> The other problem I'm having is I can see all the stuff I should be paying attention to from my desk but the cable is just too short.



Lol, I suppose that's also an issue.  

Well, finally getting around to my HD800S and "_Rubberband_" from the master himself (Miles Davis) and yet again this amplifier amazes my on its speed, transparency and clarity...and added some meat to the bones so to speak of these headphones to add some needed richness to these headphones. Just loving it!


----------



## twoloszyn

I’m curious how some of the owners of the 12 that were recently delivered are feeling about the GS-X Mini. Impressions, which headphones they’ve tested, etc.


----------



## cdanguyen08

And anyone pairing the GS-X mini with the RME ADI-2 DAC?


----------



## hccshin

Is there anyone to know how many of GS-X Mini were delivered by now in worldwide?


----------



## vonnie123

twoloszyn said:


> I’m curious how some of the owners of the 12 that were recently delivered are feeling about the GS-X Mini. Impressions, which headphones they’ve tested, etc.



Real happy with mine thus far.  I not going to write a review here, but its the most detailed of the six headphone amps I own.  

Senn HD800/HD800s, HiFiMan HE6se


----------



## MattTCG

I believe that the mini has ruined me for other amps. I picked up a used lyr 3 for a good price just to have some tube variety. I just have a tough time listening to it because I know how much better the mini sounds. I don't think that there is any real reason to keep. Oh well, lesson learned.


----------



## twoloszyn

cdanguyen08 said:


> And anyone pairing the GS-X mini with the RME ADI-2 DAC?


Once I get mine I will be pairing it with the ADI-2 DAC. I’ll also be comparing it with the AAA 789. Unfortunately, I only have one pair of headphones and IEMs right now so it won’t be that large of a comparison.


----------



## purk

MattTCG said:


> I believe that the mini has ruined me for other amps. I picked up a used lyr 3 for a good price just to have some tube variety. I just have a tough time listening to it because I know how much better the mini sounds. I don't think that there is any real reason to keep. Oh well, lesson learned.



It take serious cash to outperform the GSX-Mini.


----------



## twoloszyn (Sep 9, 2019)

MattTCG said:


> I believe that the mini has ruined me for other amps. I picked up a used lyr 3 for a good price just to have some tube variety. I just have a tough time listening to it because I know how much better the mini sounds. I don't think that there is any real reason to keep. Oh well, lesson learned.


I’m hoping I can sell off the AAA 789 once I get the mini. I know it’s a cost-to-performance benchmark of power and neutrality and I’m curious how the GS-X compares from a neutrality perspective.


----------



## vonnie123

twoloszyn said:


> I’m hoping I can sell off the AAA 789 once I get the mini. I know it’s a cost-to-performance benchmark of power and neutrality and I’m curious how the GS-X compares from a neutrality perspective.


Hang onto your AAA 789 as a spare, or for another room.  Personally, I switch up amps, as well as which headphones I use.  I have one station with two HAs, the other station has three HAs.  I have a Beyerdynamic HA collecting dust too.  Rolling my Schiit Mjolnir2 w/HD800 tonite.


----------



## hccshin

Would you recommend me the power cable for GS-X Mini?


----------



## Whazzzup

Audio quest has dome value added power cables. I use the highest nrg for my gsx mk2 also perfect wave ac12 for my server but I have no idea on its sonic benefits, but they look nice, make me feel good.


----------



## vonnie123

hccshin said:


> Would you recommend me the power cable for GS-X Mini?


What is your budget and length requirement?  Consider used power cables.....there are some great cables that are very affordable.


----------



## vonnie123

https://www.musicdirect.com/cables/...SC&page=1&pagesize=24&c1=tab-products&c2=grid

Tagging on to whatzzzup’s comment, Here’s a link to music direct.  They have some discounted AQ cables listed.


----------



## hccshin

vonnie123 said:


> What is your budget and length requirement?  Consider used power cables.....there are some great cables that are very affordable.


1~1.5m, around $300. Used one is OK.


----------



## twoloszyn

I agree with purchasing pre-owned cables for the best price. I personally use Curious USB cables, Pangea/Audioquest/Signal Cable power cables, and balanced/headphone cables from moon-audio. All of the rest of my cables are from Blue Jeans cable.


----------



## twoloszyn

hccshin said:


> 1~1.5m, around $300. Used one is OK.


I recently purchased the Audioquest Monsoon around that price. Sounds pretty good!


----------



## vonnie123

hccshin said:


> 1~1.5m, around $300. Used one is OK.


Being in Korea, you may have some other sources available.  Here’s a power cable I would recommend which is discounted nicely.  I just purchased one for my Oppo UDP-203 universal player.  This is the 1.5 meter variant.  The 1 meter is out of stock.  This is a new version of a discontinued model, brand new in package with certificate.  Well within your budget and more than sufficient for your GSX mini.  (I am using a heavier old Cardas Golden PC on mine).

https://www.partsconnexion.com/CARDASPC-82562.html


----------



## Roasty

I get most of my cables from futureshop UK. They have most of the better known brands and shipping is very reasonable.

I am using mostly the Merlin Black Widow cables on my audio equipment, and some Audioquest cables as well.

Their customer service is really quite top notch.


----------



## SalR406

Whazzzup said:


> ...I have no idea on its sonic benefits, but they look nice, make me feel good...



Heh.  When it comes to cables, this is me exactly.  I make no apologies.


----------



## vonnie123

I just upgraded several of my power cables.  Switched out some Wattgates and Marincos with Furutechs.  Cardas connectors are excellent too.


----------



## vonnie123

SalR406 said:


> Heh.  When it comes to cables, this is me exactly.  I make no apologies.



Key to me is the cables being firmly attached into the equipment.  Some IECs never feel snugged down, especially with larger gauge power cables.


----------



## SalR406

vonnie123 said:


> Some IECs never feel snugged down, especially with larger gauge power cables.



This is a good point.  I've experienced that, too.


----------



## vonnie123

SalR406 said:


> This is a good point.  I've experienced that, too.



Furutech’s hold well.  Cardas IECs are even better IMO.  Sometimes you have to place a small block under the IEC plug as it enters the component to alleviate the weight of the cable so the IEC goes in (and holds) straight.  I think this also has to do with the quality of the IEC port on the component.


----------



## Whazzzup

True, ac12 is such a monster cable, feels like it could power up a nuclear reactor, I needed to put a block underneath the chord near the attachment to my server cause it was pulling out and down. There a point where it could be unruly


----------



## vonnie123

Whazzzup said:


> True, ac12 is such a monster cable, feels like it could power up a nuclear reactor, I needed to put a block underneath the chord near the attachment to my server cause it was pulling out and down. There a point where it could be unruly



I have two AC5s.  Same story, although not as beefy.


----------



## commtrd

OK guys... Got the fedex notice the mini arrives at home TODAY. Woot. Trevor has the new balanced S3 for the LCDi4s on the way and the new balanced S3 for LCD4z is already home too. Reckon there might be some listenin' going on this weekend?  =)


----------



## MattTCG

commtrd said:


> OK guys... Got the fedex notice the mini arrives at home TODAY. Woot. Trevor has the new balanced S3 for the LCDi4s on the way and the new balanced S3 for LCD4z is already home too. Reckon there might be some listenin' going on this weekend?  =)



Congrats! Will be following to hear your impressions of the min paired with the i4 closely.


----------



## commtrd

Uh-oh I mis-spoke. Got the new S3 cable for LCDi4 from Trevor today, supposed to get the amp on Tuesday so still on the GL Mk2 this weekend.


----------



## commtrd

I got the new mini today! Hooked up the new Norne S3 balanced to 4z and O.M.G. This just crazy beautiful.


----------



## Bonddam

I wish I knew how much longer? Days weeks months, this is killing me. Has anyone compared this to ifi pro ican basically same price?


----------



## OreoMonster

commtrd said:


> I got the new mini today! Hooked up the new Norne S3 balanced to 4z and O.M.G. This just crazy beautiful.



I have a question. When did you pay for the order? I paid my order last Friday but I haven't heard anything from Headamp since then. I have emailed them twice but got no replies.


----------



## twoloszyn

I’m somewhat of a traitor since I pre-ordered and cancelled at the last moment... but it took mine exactly 4 weeks from when I pre-ordered to when the amp was ready to ship. I would expect the same for those who are asking when theirs will be ready.


----------



## OreoMonster

twoloszyn said:


> I’m somewhat of a traitor since I pre-ordered and cancelled at the last moment... but it took mine exactly 4 weeks from when I pre-ordered to when the amp was ready to ship. I would expect the same for those who are asking when theirs will be ready.


 
I pre-ordered on 7/26 and was informed by email that my pre-order was available last Friday(9/13). I paid immediately and haven't heard from them since then. It's already been 8 weeks since I pre-ordered.


----------



## vonnie123

Mine took


OreoMonster said:


> I pre-ordered on 7/26 and was informed by email that my pre-order was available last Friday(9/13). I paid immediately and haven't heard from them since then. It's already been 8 weeks since I pre-ordered.



 Ten+ weeks from when I pre-ordered and about 3-4 weeks from when I paid.  Others waited longer.

All I can say is that IT WILL BE WORTH THE WAIT.  It’s one fantastic amp.


----------



## brink

OreoMonster said:


> I pre-ordered on 7/26 and was informed by email that my pre-order was available last Friday(9/13). I paid immediately and haven't heard from them since then. It's already been 8 weeks since I pre-ordered.



It will probably still be several weeks before you get your amp. In my case it took about seven weeks from payment until they shipped the amp. I got it two days ago and have barely been out of the house since.


----------



## OreoMonster (Sep 20, 2019)

brink said:


> It will probably still be several weeks before you get your amp. In my case it took about seven weeks from payment until they shipped the amp. I got it two days ago and have barely been out of the house since.



OMG...So the lead time on their website is pretty misleading...it says "ships in 4-6 weeks".


----------



## OreoMonster

brink said:


> It will probably still be several weeks before you get your amp. In my case it took about seven weeks from payment until they shipped the amp. I got it two days ago and have barely been out of the house since.



Did you order ALPS or DACT version?


----------



## brink

OreoMonster said:


> Did you order ALPS or DACT version?



DACT. And 230V.


----------



## justin w.

We have another batch burning-in now, and this includes anyone who has already paid, plus some others. These will ship out monday/tuesday. We still have some issues getting certain colors like polished red and polished blue, but hopefully that will be resolved. Until then, we will just offer the satin blue option, and we'll be getting satin red (which we've never done on any amp) 

There will also be a limited edition of only 10 Blue Hawaii SE worldwide to match in the satin red color. I can send pics of these panels later, so you can get an idea of it


----------



## cdanguyen08

Hell yaa! More red! Cant wait for the pics.


----------



## KESM

I hope my matte black unit is included in that money-shot-pending-shipment pic.


----------



## Hi Rez

justin w. said:


> We have another batch burning-in now.... We still have some issues getting certain colors like polished red and polished blue, but hopefully that will be resolved.



Seems like I made the smart choice for swift delivery - I preordered polished red....


----------



## commtrd

This mini is sick. Lovin' it too much.


----------



## nwavesailor

hccshin said:


> I am going to buy a dac to go with GS-X Mini. What I interest in is one of Chord Qutest or Benchmark DAC3 B, both are pure DACs.
> Which one is better and is there any other recommendation?



I don't know that I need a DAC but now that I have the mini, it gets me wondering. 
I really don't want (or need) a built in amp and also want a pretty small foot print. 
I currently use a modest portable DAC/AMP with a Sabre ES9028 DAC line out into the mini. I don't need the amp, interface or complexity of the RME ADI 2, although I'm sure it sounds good. 
The Schitt Bifrost is a bit larger than I may want and might work, but doesn't have great reviews.

I have been looking at Chord's modest offering, the Mojo,(although a mojo 2 may be coming soon) as well as their DAC only Qutest.  I want simple, strait forward, and not be a PITA to setup or use. 
The mini and DAC will be  paired with Meze Empy and some with the Ether 2. 

Any other DAC's I should be looking at to pair with the mini?


----------



## Roasty

nwavesailor said:


> I don't know that I need a DAC but now that I have the mini, it gets me wondering.
> I really don't want (or need) a built in amp and also want a pretty small foot print.
> I currently use a modest portable DAC/AMP with a Sabre ES9028 DAC line out into the mini. I don't need the amp, interface or complexity of the RME ADI 2, although I'm sure it sounds good.
> The Schitt Bifrost is a bit larger than I may want and might work, but doesn't have great reviews.
> ...



U can consider the Matrix audio sabre pro. I'm using the mqa version and am very happy with it. I also have the dac3b (for a fuss free approach), and using a relatively cheaper topping d70 for my office rig. and no complaints for any of them so far.


----------



## mixman

Any comparisons with the Mini, an ICan Pro and a Vio V281?


----------



## Arniesb (Sep 22, 2019)

mixman said:


> Any comparisons with the Mini, an ICan Pro and a Vio V281?


As far as we know Headamp class a circuitry is as good as it gets. Way better than these 2 and Golden reference power supply is probably best ever?...
Only nitpick, there could be an option to use more precise wolume pots.
I would just grab Mini in a heartbeat if i would have money right now.


----------



## Arniesb

nwavesailor said:


> I don't know that I need a DAC but now that I have the mini, it gets me wondering.
> I really don't want (or need) a built in amp and also want a pretty small foot print.
> I currently use a modest portable DAC/AMP with a Sabre ES9028 DAC line out into the mini. I don't need the amp, interface or complexity of the RME ADI 2, although I'm sure it sounds good.
> The Schitt Bifrost is a bit larger than I may want and might work, but doesn't have great reviews.
> ...


Maybe save more money and consider some dacs in 1000 to 1500 dollars range.
There is some killer dacs in that range. Mojo and such just gonna hold back Mini.


----------



## vonnie123

Some DAC offerings on Massdrop at very good prices.  I’m using a W4S DAC-2v2se 10th anniversary with my mini, but that’s DACs over $4k.  

Benchmark Media has some very good options in the $1700- 2k range.


----------



## Bonddam

I did the drop buy of Denafrips Ares II R-2R DAC for $770. I'm using the Empyrean, Verite, and HEkv2. Current amp is Pro iCan, hoping there is a better sound signature with the GS-X mini.


----------



## thecrow

Bonddam said:


> I did the drop buy of Denafrips Ares II R-2R DAC for $770. I'm using the Empyrean, Verite, and HEkv2. Current amp is Pro iCan, hoping there is a better sound signature with the GS-X mini.


yes. do let us know how it compares with the ican

that also goes for anyone with the auralic taurus

that would be great


----------



## commtrd

Should not cheap out with the dac. 

As great as the mini is, it will only sound as good as what you feed it. The amp does work very nicely with single ended RCA out from Hugo 2. Later I would like to go to a DAVE or a full R2R dac, but for now extremely happy with the chain I have.


----------



## daltonlanny

thecrow said:


> yes. do let us know how it compares with the ican
> 
> that also goes for anyone with the auralic taurus
> 
> that would be great



I own the Auralic Taurus Mk.II and a Beta 22, and would like impressions on how the GSX-Mini compares as well.
Anyone?


----------



## Bonddam

I don't feel I cheap out with the dac. I also have smsl d1 on hand.


----------



## Arniesb

Bonddam said:


> I don't feel I cheap out with the dac. I also have smsl d1 on hand.


How does this dac sound any comparison with other dacs?


----------



## Bonddam

I don't have Denafrips Ares II R-2R DAC yet but the D1 sounds good the Denafrips is entry level costing $1000. This will be my first R-2R dac. I'll post impressions when everything arrives. I was interested to know the sound sig. of the gsx mini.


----------



## Bonddam (Sep 22, 2019)

Eikon Camphor edit ment to post this in another thread


----------



## Bonddam

I’m trying to improve my set of Empyrean with the new dac and amp. From what I read the gsx mini is warm and the R2R I bought will color the sound. I’m hoping this does the trick.


----------



## MattTCG

I heard Justin's Empy and mini on a good DAC at the Atlanta meet. I thought it sounded gloriously good.


----------



## nwavesailor

MattTCG said:


> I heard Justin's Empy and mini on a good DAC at the Atlanta meet. I thought it sounded gloriously good.



What DAC was paired with the Empy / mini?


----------



## MattTCG

Honestly I don't remember. I do know for sure thst it was high end. Justin only brings the good stuff. @purk will probably remember.


----------



## nwavesailor

Thanks, Matt

I just snagged a Qutest from Justin at HeadAmp!!! 
Looking forward to pairing it with the GS-X mini, Empy & E2.


----------



## commtrd

I can already tell you that Qutest with the mini amp are likely going to sound very nice. The Hugo 2 with the mini is a very good pairing.


----------



## commtrd

Bonddam said:


> I’m trying to improve my set of Empyrean with the new dac and amp. From what I read the gsx mini is warm and the R2R I bought will color the sound. I’m hoping this does the trick.



I am not sure the mini is that "warm" per se, but it is certainly not a cold, sterile sounding amp. I personally think a bit of warmth is a good thing, as long as detail and all other attributes of a good clean amplifier are maintained. The  GSX Mini is astoundingly delicious sonically speaking and has just been incredible on all genres with the Hugo 2 and LCD4z. I do not see a real need to upgrade any part of the chain any time soon at all.


----------



## ayang02

Itching to place an order for the mini, but can anyone compare the THX AAA 789 with it?

Thanks!


----------



## Muataz (Sep 22, 2019)

ayang02 said:


> Itching to place an order for the mini, but can anyone compare the THX AAA 789 with it?
> 
> Thanks!


Check
Monolith THX 887 even better than 789
*https://audiosciencereview.com/foru...thx-887-balance-headphone-amp-new-champ.8942/*


----------



## ayang02

Muataz said:


> Check
> Monolith THX 887 even better than 789
> *https://audiosciencereview.com/foru...thx-887-balance-headphone-amp-new-champ.8942/*



I was looking for a GSX mini vs THX AAA 789 comparison. But yes, the 887 is probably better than the 789 but if I’m going this route I’ll wait for the SMSL THX AAA 888.


----------



## Bonddam (Sep 22, 2019)

ayang02 said:


> Itching to place an order for the mini, but can anyone compare the THX AAA 789 with it?
> 
> Thanks!


I ordered a 789 so I'm going to have both amps. I'm debating selling the ifi pro ican but it has a lot of features like tube section you enable, bass boost, and crossfeed makes we to keep it.

In hifi guides mon said the sound of the 789 was similar to the big bother of the mini when testing HE6se. He was more comparing power output of both amps.


----------



## mixman

I would hope the Mini would sound better than the THX 789 or even 887 for that matter.


----------



## purk

MattTCG said:


> Honestly I don't remember. I do know for sure thst it was high end. Justin only brings the good stuff. @purk will probably remember.



Think it was a Mytek Digital Brooklyn DAC Bridge.


----------



## twoloszyn

I know the 887 is coming out but I highly doubt anyone will hear a difference between the 789. Once I heard about its release I decided to sell my 789 but I’m still waiting for the HPA4 to come in the mail. All these recent posts are making me slightly regret my decision not to pick up the Mini.


----------



## nwavesailor

purk said:


> Think it was a Mytek Digital Brooklyn DAC Bridge.



Thanks, @purk !


----------



## buzzlulu (Sep 22, 2019)

purk said:


> Think it was a Mytek Digital Brooklyn DAC Bridge.



That is what Peter had at CanJam NY paired with the GSX Mini.  I brought my Utopia/Axios and spent a solid 45 minutes listening to the combo.  Absolutely spectacular.

I realize that most on Headfi are Chord crazy however over on the Naim forum a good friend demoed the TT2 and Dave for a small bedside system he is building.  After extensive demo he ended up with the Mytek Brooklyn over the Chords.  He told me he might slightly rate the Brooklyn over his WM1Z as well.


----------



## justin w.

KESM said:


> I hope my matte black unit is included in that money-shot-pending-shipment pic.



Here's the black matte panel you requested (there is a 2nd one if anyone wants it!)




 

Satin blue is still king


----------



## commtrd

Got my satin blue, sounds spectacular. Should take care of amplification needs for a long time.


----------



## Bonddam

justin w. said:


> Here's the black matte panel you requested (there is a 2nd one if anyone wants it!)
> 
> 
> 
> Satin blue is still king


Justin is my unit shipping out soon I got Satin blue?


----------



## KESM (Sep 24, 2019)

justin w. said:


> Here's the black matte panel you requested (there is a 2nd one if anyone wants it!)



(((We happy)))


----------



## cdanguyen08

Anyone with the ZMF headphones give their impressions with the gsx-mini?


----------



## Bonddam

cdanguyen08 said:


> Anyone with the ZMF headphones give their impressions with the gsx-mini?


My amp is being tested so I hope it arrives soon. I have 2 ZMF cans to test out on it.


----------



## nerone

justin w. said:


> Here's the black matte panel you requested (there is a 2nd one if anyone wants it!)
> 
> 
> 
> Satin blue is still king


Hey Justin,

Just a tip, I think you should take a picture of the available finishes with the name on them, if possible a comparison of all the finishes on the same photo.
I was in doubt if the satin gray as gray or purple.I assumed it was just me, but someone who has one in gray has the same impression.


----------



## justin w.

We do have that on our web page

https://www.headamp.com/order/headamp-gs-x-mini-balanced-headphone-amplifier-pre-amp/

Just select a color and then select a volume control option and the image displayed will update to that color


----------



## ericohgb

Hello, Justin.
Look forward to the black one I’ve ordered.
Let’s hope very soon.
Best,
Érico


----------



## KESM

buzzlulu said:


> That is what Peter had at CanJam NY paired with the GSX Mini.  I brought my Utopia/Axios and spent a solid 45 minutes listening to the combo.  Absolutely spectacular.
> 
> I realize that most on Headfi are Chord crazy however over on the Naim forum a good friend demoed the TT2 and Dave for a small bedside system he is building.  After extensive demo he ended up with the Mytek Brooklyn over the Chords.  He told me he might slightly rate the Brooklyn over his WM1Z as well.


Has anyone actually heard either of these?  
RME adi-2 dac or the LKS Audio MH-DA004 Mini DAC


----------



## TheHighlander (Sep 26, 2019)

Thanks @justin w. for all your help. Best customer service ever. Very happy with gsx mini + RME adi 2 dac.


https://imgur.com/gallery/zv6M3Ge


----------



## cdanguyen08

TheHighlander said:


> Thanks @justin w. for all you help. Best customer service ever. Very happy with gsx mini + RME adi 2 dac.
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/gallery/zv6M3Ge


What are your impressions with the RME ADI-2 and the gsx-mini? Looking to do the same setup.


----------



## TheHighlander (Sep 25, 2019)

cdanguyen08 said:


> What are your impressions with the RME ADI-2 and the gsx-mini? Looking to do the same setup.


Next week I can say something. Need time to understand what is going on. But just out of the box is a clean and smooth sound signature.


----------



## Arniesb

justin w. said:


> We do have that on our web page
> 
> https://www.headamp.com/order/headamp-gs-x-mini-balanced-headphone-amplifier-pre-amp/
> 
> Just select a color and then select a volume control option and the image displayed will update to that color


Hey Justin, Do you plan of upgrading Gsx mk 2 power supply to golden reference or it is only for Mini? Thanks.


----------



## justin w.

Here's a comparison between the polished black and matte black. We'll add the matte black option to our site soon.


----------



## Whazzzup

I like the Matte. I got the black although it matches the rest of my rig


----------



## MacedonianHero

Whazzzup said:


> I like the Matte. I got the black although it matches the rest of my rig



I love the satin look...plus it's fingerprint proof.


----------



## Bonddam

I think my satin blue amp is coming soon just got tracking info but it's only been initiated.


----------



## TheHighlander (Sep 28, 2019)

Now is 4 days with the mini. Im really impressed. My wife is travelling and im like zumbi listen music all day. Its an amazing pair with the utopias. I dont know if the smoothness is from the rme adi 2 dac or from the mini. I think is from the mini. I dont have another dac here to plug and test this. Im changing between utopia and lcd3 and everything sounds amazing. Every music is better than before. Smooth(but not dark) clean and detail. Zero noise background and is small, light and fit in my desk. Best hardware purchase I did in this audio hobby since I started, for sure.


----------



## cdanguyen08

TheHighlander said:


> Now is 4 days with the mini. Im really impressed. My wife is travelling and im like zumbi listen music all day. Its an amazing pair with the utopias. I dont know if the smoothness is from the rme adi 2 dac or from the mini. I think is from the mini. I dont have another dac here to plug and test this. Im changing between utopia and lcd3 and everything sounds amazing. Every music is better than before. Smooth(but not dark) clean and detail. Zero noise background and is small, light and fit in my desk. Best hardware purchase I did in this audio hobby since I started, for sure.



Thank ya for the impressions! Which volume control did you end up getting?


----------



## TheHighlander

cdanguyen08 said:


> Thank ya for the impressions! Which volume control did you end up getting?


ALPS


----------



## commtrd

Wow that polished black is just classy looking. I love my satin blue but looking at that polish black i could easily live with that one for sure. Main thing though is the sound, and they all sound awesome. The aesthetics are just the cherry on top.


----------



## Bonddam

Two more days and I'll have my mini. I'll post a comparison between the mini and pro ican are in the same price bracket.


----------



## OreoMonster

Bonddam said:


> Two more days and I'll have my mini. I'll post a comparison between the mini and pro ican are in the same price bracket.



Mine is coming next Friday!


----------



## mixman

Bonddam said:


> Two more days and I'll have my mini. I'll post a comparison between the mini and pro ican are in the same price bracket.


I look forward to reading that comparison. Thinking about getting a used ICan Pro, to hold me over until I can get the mini.


----------



## betula

mixman said:


> I look forward to reading that comparison. Thinking about getting a used ICan Pro, to hold me over until I can get the mini.


The iCan Pro is a technically brilliant amp. Very detailed and nuanced. My problem with it was it is lacking soul and life a bit, especially in the mid-range. Compared to a Taurus MKII for example. I am interested to hear more comparisons with the GSX Mini to other great SS amps like the Taurus MKII, V281, GSX MKII or Bryston BHA-1.


----------



## TheHighlander

betula said:


> The iCan Pro is a technically brilliant amp. Very detailed and nuanced. My problem with it was it is lacking soul and life a bit, especially in the mid-range. Compared to a Taurus MKII for example. I am interested to hear more comparisons with the GSX Mini to other great SS amps like the Taurus MKII, V281, GSX MKII or Bryston BHA-1.


Thats will be interesting.


----------



## Bonddam

betula said:


> The iCan Pro is a technically brilliant amp. Very detailed and nuanced. My problem with it was it is lacking soul and life a bit, especially in the mid-range. Compared to a Taurus MKII for example. I am interested to hear more comparisons with the GSX Mini to other great SS amps like the Taurus MKII, V281, GSX MKII or Bryston BHA-1.


Your Taurus sounds like the amp to get. What is the price brand new? I haven't had the pleasure of hearing something better then Pro iCan which sounds amazing. I'm in high hopes the mini performs better. There would be no way for comparing it to yours. Also on the way is ZMF Pendant which is for my Verite but can run my Empyrean as well. Also 789 on the way with a new DAC R-2R.


----------



## Bonddam

Got gsx mini hooked up. Did 30 minutes of listening. The initial listen was good. My Verite got clear better highs then with my Pro Ican. Also I could clearly hear sounds in background that I never picked up on before. My only concern is it making the Empyreans too bright. I was going to sell Pro iCan but I’d miss the bass boost feature. So it turned my warm sounding Verite more clarity to the table.


----------



## vonnie123

I’d keep it.  I have six HAs.  Always good to have a spare, or secondary listening station.


----------



## purk

vonnie123 said:


> I’d keep it.  I have six HAs.  Always good to have a spare, or secondary listening station.


My kind of people!


----------



## KESM

Got it!  So the tale of the tape for my custom pre-order runs from June 24th - Sept. 30th. That’s just over 90 days in cycle time.  Not too shabby...as I told Justin no rush on the order.  I’ll also admit I’d cancelled the order just prior to Justin getting the black matte faceplate.  I was thinking to go with an electrostatic rig but will pause for now...jitters about making that kind of investment l guess(?).  

I’ll share my impressions after I’ve had some time with it.  Don’t expect anything insightful.  That is...I’ll try to describe what I hear overall...but I’ve found there’s simply no substitute for listening to a piece of equipment in your own set up with your own ears.  I look back at what I’ve written on these forums & cringe to some degree.  I do believe it’s typically a go or no go straight outta the box...but you tend to get initial descriptions partially wrong.  It seems that things drift overtime depending upon what you plug into an HP amp (source dependent or the HP tuning in this case).


----------



## mixman

Bonddam said:


> Got gsx mini hooked up. Did 30 minutes of listening. The initial listen was good. My Verite got clear better highs then with my Pro Ican. Also I could clearly hear sounds in background that I never picked up on before. My only concern is it making the Empyreans too bright. I was going to sell Pro iCan but I’d miss the bass boost feature. So it turned my warm sounding Verite more clarity to the table.


As soon as you can, I could use some more impressions of the mini with the Verite and Empy's. I was thinking of getting a used iCan Pro to hold me over until I could get a mini too.


----------



## Bonddam

KESM said:


> Got it!  So the tale of the tape for my custom pre-order runs from June 24th - Sept. 30th. That’s just over 90 days in cycle time.  Not too shabby...as I told Justin no rush on the order.  I’ll also admit I’d cancelled the order just prior to Justin getting the black matte faceplate.  I was thinking to go with an electrostatic rig but will pause for now...jitters about making that kind of investment l guess(?).
> 
> I’ll share my impressions after I’ve had some time with it.  Don’t expect anything insightful.  That is...I’ll try to describe what I hear overall...but I’ve found there’s simply no substitute for listening to a piece of equipment in your own set up with your own ears.  I look back at what I’ve written on these forums & cringe to some degree.  I do believe it’s typically a go or no go straight outta the box...but you tend to get initial descriptions partially wrong.  It seems that things drift overtime depending upon what you plug into an HP amp (source dependent or the HP tuning in this case).


I was also not sure what to expect but after hearing this amp I'm happy. The Empyrean and Verite sound awesome.


----------



## Bonddam

mixman said:


> As soon as you can, I could use some more impressions of the mini with the Verite and Empy's. I was thinking of getting a used iCan Pro to hold me over until I could get a mini too.


I'd recommend having both if you plan on swapping the amps from time to time. I'm guessing that the pro ican is warm sounding and gsx-mini is more crystal. I didn't expect the Verite to ever have a different sound to them, I was under the impression that it would have the same sound signature. I was dead wrong and this is a good complement to have best of both worlds.


----------



## mixman

Bonddam said:


> I'd recommend having both if you plan on swapping the amps from time to time. I'm guessing that the pro ican is warm sounding and gsx-mini is more crystal. I didn't expect the Verite to ever have a different sound to them, I was under the impression that it would have the same sound signature. I was dead wrong and this is a good complement to have best of both worlds.


For me, I guess I would have to access which is the better and more resolving amp and keep that. My other amp I want to try a good tube amp, and  I am also running out of desk space to keep a whole lot of amps too. Ha!


----------



## Bonddam

I'm going to say the GSX-mini is more what you want. I bought a Pendant for tube sound and it's going to be on the floor I ran out of room.


----------



## Bonddam

I'm trying to figure out if a ss amp would burn in going from cold to warm. I swear during AB Pro Ican and GSX-mini the mini changed. I thought this would only be with tubes. I most be going crazy.


----------



## Bonddam

I swear the sound changed on the GSX-mini while going back an forth brtween ifi Pro Ican.


----------



## vonnie123

Don't try to make any serious judgements until you have a couple of hundred hours on it.  Turn on a playlist at low volume and let your unattended headphones do the work.


----------



## KESM

First listen:  I fed it with a Hiby R6 Pro DAP.  HP outputs sound distinct; early call...my preference is seemingly leaning towards the traditional balanced output.  I cannot conclude that it’s ‘better’ but rather different.  The single ended (balanced) output sounds laidback in comparison to the forward signature of the traditional balanced output.  I hear the benefit of having both options.  Balanced sounds like orchestral seating while the single ended sounds like dress circle seating.  Both are great...just different in proximity to the music stage.  Each setting will provide a distinct benefit in sound quality...dependent on the individual preference of the listener. The gain switch is interesting (unique) in that either setting seems to work well with my cans (hi or lo gain)...similar to the (2) HP outputs..lo gain is laid back & hi gain is forward.  This is literally what one should expect from a gain switch option but often not experienced or achieved with some gear that I’ve owned.  Each setting sounds linear; meaning...I didn’t experience any immediate distortion when increasing the volume or switching between the (2) settings.  This held true while using both low/high impedance cans (ZMF Aeolus & Sendyaudio Aiva).  I didn’t try my Campfire Comet IEM’s...I’ll have a go at it to determine compatibility or see if they play hiss free.  No worries either way for me as I don’t use IEMs on a desktop amp.   

I located the amp with my desktop set up (on a beneath-the-desk shelf space) but I will likely move it to my main rig at a later date.  It’s too attractive to hide beneath a desk.


----------



## MattTCG

@MacedonianHero  How's that review coming along?


----------



## nwavesailor (Oct 1, 2019)

I just received a Chord Qutest DAC from HeadAmp..................Holy Cow!!!!!  

Paired with the Mini and Empy / E2's it is simply stunning.
I was convinced (by a EE Phd. friend) that a DAC was a DAC and if it was working, you're good............don't waste your money.
I was hoping for a slight improvement but not what I heard. Tighter deeper bass, far better soundstage as well as more detail and clarity.


----------



## MacedonianHero

MattTCG said:


> @MacedonianHero  How's that review coming along?



It is done. 

Go live is in 2 weeks on Headphone.Guru.

Teaser: One killer amp!


----------



## Bonddam (Oct 1, 2019)

nwavesailor said:


> I just received a Chord Qutest DAC from HeadAmp..................Holy Cow!!!!!
> 
> Paired with the Mini and Empy / E2's it is simply stunning.
> I was convinced (by a EE Phd. friend) that a DAC was a DAC and if it was working, you're good............don't waste your money.
> I was hoping for a slight improvement but not what I heard. Tighter deeper bass, far better soundstage as well as more detail and clarity.


Do you have more brightness from the Empyrean like I do with gsx mini? I'm using SMSL D1 and have similar feeling. My biggest change was clarity in all regions of the frequency graph. Before I was using iCan and it was missing what gs is giving me. There is one downside no bass boost like iCan which is needed for EDM. Also This amp made my Verite lively, they where lacking resolution on my other amp. Another bonus is GSX doesn't hurt my ears like the iCAN which was only on certain songs kind of like shouting to describe it.


----------



## buzzlulu

nwavesailor said:


> I just received a Chord Qutest DAC from HeadAmp..................Holy Cow!!!!!
> 
> Paired with the Mini and Empy / E2's it is simply stunning.
> I was convinced (by a EE Phd. friend) that a DAC was a DAC and if it was working, you're good............don't waste your money.
> I was hoping for a slight improvement but not what I heard. Tighter deeper bass, far better soundstage as well as more detail and clarity.



Remind me never to consult your EE Phd friend
Source first - the DAC is the most important part of the chain


----------



## commtrd

The dac is really the most important part assuming the amp is fairly competent, since the amp can only work with what the dac sends along. Pretty much common sense yes?


----------



## mixman

I am wondering this vs the V281? There are now plenty of used ones out there for about the same price.


----------



## Bonddam

I've been wondering if the sound of a ss will change? I've been listening to the mini since Monday and I swear it's changed. Now i'm using verite and empyrean back and forth. The amp started out bright(not painful) now it's come down. My other amp I didn't have any change to it. So is it my hearing or the amp?


----------



## OreoMonster

I received mine yesterday after 9 weeks' waiting. The initial listen was good. I compared it with my beloved SPL Phonitor and found the sound of gsx mini is more spatial and has more details.

The only concern is that the gsx mini is quite "warm" when in use. I like stacking my audio rig on my desk and am worrying about the heat dissipation.

@justin w.

Would you recommend stacking the gsx mini with other equipment when it is in use?


----------



## MattTCG

OreoMonster said:


> I received mine yesterday after 9 weeks' waiting. The initial listen was good. I compared it with my beloved SPL Phonitor and found the sound of gsx mini is more spatial and has more details.
> 
> The only concern is that the gsx mini is quite "warm" when in use. I like stacking my audio rig on my desk and am worrying about the heat dissipation.
> 
> ...



Justin has stated on multiple occasions, "do not stack."


----------



## Arniesb

OreoMonster said:


> I received mine yesterday after 9 weeks' waiting. The initial listen was good. I compared it with my beloved SPL Phonitor and found the sound of gsx mini is more spatial and has more details.
> 
> The only concern is that the gsx mini is quite "warm" when in use. I like stacking my audio rig on my desk and am worrying about the heat dissipation.
> 
> ...


There are ventilation holes for a reason.
 Class a amps is very hot by design. You should not stack something on it.


----------



## purk

OreoMonster said:


> I received mine yesterday after 9 weeks' waiting. The initial listen was good. I compared it with my beloved SPL Phonitor and found the sound of gsx mini is more spatial and has more details.
> 
> The only concern is that the gsx mini is quite "warm" when in use. I like stacking my audio rig on my desk and am worrying about the heat dissipation.
> 
> ...



You can increase the gap between the two equipment and that might be okay.  How about running a mini fan to cool it down?


----------



## MattTCG

purk said:


> You can increase the gap between the two equipment and that might be okay.  How about running a mini fan to cool it down?



No fans. Just don't stack and you're good. Fans may introduce noise. Boo hiss for the fan idea!


----------



## OreoMonster

MattTCG said:


> Justin has stated on multiple occasions, "do not stack."



Got it! Thanks!


----------



## purk (Oct 5, 2019)

MattTCG said:


> No fans. Just don't stack and you're good. Fans may introduce noise. Boo hiss for the fan idea!


A mini fan might be an acceptable solution if you are using a closed/sealed headphones.  I have no choice but to stack some of my gear due to lack of space and my hoarding nature.  The original GSX MKI is okay to stack.


----------



## MattTCG

purk said:


> A mini fan might be an acceptable solution if you are using a closed/sealed headphones.



There really is no reason. I have run the mini for several weeks continuously without even a slight hiccup. Yes, it gets quite warm, but that's the design of the amp. It's really not an issue functionally.


----------



## OreoMonster

MattTCG said:


> There really is no reason. I have run the mini for several weeks continuously without even a slight hiccup. Yes, it gets quite warm, but that's the design of the amp. It's really not an issue functionally.



But did you stack it?


----------



## MattTCG

OreoMonster said:


> But did you stack it?



Um...no.


----------



## vonnie123 (Oct 5, 2019)

OreoMonster said:


> I received mine yesterday after 9 weeks' waiting. The initial listen was good. I compared it with my beloved SPL Phonitor and found the sound of gsx mini is more spatial and has more details.
> 
> The only concern is that the gsx mini is quite "warm" when in use. I like stacking my audio rig on my desk and am worrying about the heat dissipation.
> 
> ...



AcInfinity makes a component small fan which will work for this.  They are very quiet and only activate in response to heat.
https://www.acinfinity.com/componen...ponent-cooling-blower-system-rear-exhaust-12/


----------



## vonnie123




----------



## OreoMonster

vonnie123 said:


> AcInfinity makes a component small fan which will work for this.  They are very quiet and only activate in response to heat.
> https://www.acinfinity.com/componen...ponent-cooling-blower-system-rear-exhaust-12/



Nice! I am going to buy one.


----------



## vonnie123

OreoMonster said:


> Nice! I am going to buy one.



AcInfinity is a great company.  2 year warranty, and easy to work with.  I have several T8 smart fans (full size), the 12" wide S6 (pictured) and some small single USB fans.  You can buy direct or via amazon.com

Heat kills equipment, so I try to keep my cabinet cool.


----------



## TheHighlander

vonnie123 said:


>


Fit perfectly. What about this rubber feets?


----------



## Benke

Why not stack the mini above another unit which is not very hot. Justin also has told me that there are three holes in the bottom of the mini. There you could use screws and use three higher feet to make a longer distance to the unit in bottom. How hot is the mini from bottom? Now I have my Jotunheim stacked above my TEAC dac with no problems.


----------



## OreoMonster

vonnie123 said:


> AcInfinity is a great company.  2 year warranty, and easy to work with.  I have several T8 smart fans (full size), the 12" wide S6 (pictured) and some small single USB fans.  You can buy direct or via amazon.com
> 
> Heat kills equipment, so I try to keep my cabinet cool.



Just ordered from Amazon. Free 1-day shipping in California. Will get it by tomorrow.


----------



## vonnie123

TheHighlander said:


> Fit perfectly. What about this rubber feets?




Those are just some cheap Vibrapods.
http://www.vibrapod.com


----------



## purk (Oct 5, 2019)

Nice and creative solution guys.


----------



## TheHighlander

vonnie123 said:


> Those are just some cheap Vibrapods.
> http://www.vibrapod.com


Thanks.


----------



## vonnie123

vonnie123 said:


> Those are just some cheap Vibrapods.
> http://www.vibrapod.com



Herbie's Tenderfeet is a good option as well.  I have to re-adjust the shelf if I want to use those.


----------



## KESM

KESM said:


> First listen:  I fed it with a Hiby R6 Pro DAP.  HP outputs sound distinct; early call...my preference is seemingly leaning towards the traditional balanced output.  I cannot conclude that it’s ‘better’ but rather different.  The single ended (balanced) output sounds laidback in comparison to the forward signature of the traditional balanced output.  I hear the benefit of having both options.  Balanced sounds like orchestral seating while the single ended sounds like dress circle seating.  Both are great...just different in proximity to the music stage.  Each setting will provide a distinct benefit in sound quality...dependent on the individual preference of the listener. The gain switch is interesting (unique) in that either setting seems to work well with my cans (hi or lo gain)...similar to the (2) HP outputs..lo gain is laid back & hi gain is forward.  This is literally what one should expect from a gain switch option but often not experienced or achieved with some gear that I’ve owned.  Each setting sounds linear; meaning...I didn’t experience any immediate distortion when increasing the volume or switching between the (2) settings.  This held true while using both low/high impedance cans (ZMF Aeolus & Sendyaudio Aiva).  I didn’t try my Campfire Comet IEM’s...I’ll have a go at it to determine compatibility or see if they play hiss free.  No worries either way for me as I don’t use IEMs on a desktop amp.
> 
> I located the amp with my desktop set up (on a beneath-the-desk shelf space) but I will likely move it to my main rig at a later date.  It’s too attractive to hide beneath a desk.


Moved it to my main rack...listening continues.


----------



## DaYooper

Are you using that UDP-205 to feed the Mini?


----------



## KESM

DaYooper said:


> Are you using that UDP-205 to feed the Mini?



Yes (XLR input); the Oppo App can be utilized to render tracks from an my ‘aged’ iTunes library.  I also use an Airport Express to stream from network/mobile handset (RCA input into the mini).  Shame both the Oppo player & AE base station are now discontinued products.


----------



## DaYooper

I've been using the 205 to feed my H/A (sennheiser and HD800 phones) with Roon from my network, works really well. I've been thinking to switch to the Mini though and run the Utopia phones down stairs where the home theater is. Yes it's a shame Oppo quit making disc drives, cost me twice retail to get a 205. But it goes nice with the 103 and the 203.


----------



## KESM

DaYooper said:


> I've been using the 205 to feed my H/A (sennheiser and HD800 phones) with Roon from my network, works really well. I've been thinking to switch to the Mini though and run the Utopia phones down stairs where the home theater is. Yes it's a shame Oppo quit making disc drives, cost me twice retail to get a 205. But it goes nice with the 103 and the 203.


Thanks for the reminder (tip).  I’ve now pointed my upstairs desktop set up to my main 2 channel/home theater system downstairs (via Roon).


----------



## DaYooper

Happy to be of service.


----------



## OreoMonster

vonnie123 said:


>



Got my rig stacked up finally.

@vonnie123 Thanks for your recommendations!


----------



## OreoMonster

OreoMonster said:


> Got my rig stacked up finally.
> 
> @vonnie123 Thanks for your recommendations!



It is about 70 degree here. The Aircom only turns on occasionally and I can't hear any noise.


----------



## justin w.

Took me a minute to realize that was a fan! I'm going to order one so I can do some measurements with and without it. How much airflow do you have behind the stack of gear?


----------



## OreoMonster

justin w. said:


> Took me a minute to realize that was a fan! I'm going to order one so I can do some measurements with and without it. How much airflow do you have behind the stack of gear?



Not much. Specs say "Exhaust: Rear | Airflow: 100 CFM | Noise: 20 dBA | Bearings: Dual Ball". 
The fans will change speed depending on the measured temperature. I've listened for 3 hours now and the mini is much much cooler than without the fans.


----------



## vonnie123 (Oct 6, 2019)

justin w. said:


> Took me a minute to realize that was a fan! I'm going to order one so I can do some measurements with and without it. How much airflow do you have behind the stack of gear?



I have an open backed cabinet, and leave the front door open when using my Headphone amps.  When using the speakers, I keep the door propped open a few of inches, and aIways have the door opened at least an inch or two even while the equipment is off (or idling). I  have several T8 fans on my full sized components, and use single S1 and S2 blower fans too.  These can be plugged into the T8s or run via their own wall warts. 

Airflow is acceptable.  I have about 18" behind the open cabinet, and plenty of high clearance above the cabinet.  I have an A&S Encore on the top shelf with several inches clearance above the tubes.  It doesn't get hot either.  Use an S1 fan and S2 blower fan next to it.

The first two pictures are low speed S1 fans on the rear edge of the shelfs blowing across the  back of the component.  The third pic is a photo of the T8 and S6 fans.  My cabinet rarely gets over 85F.  Hope that helps.  If you need additional let know.

https://www.acinfinity.com/componen...-fans/multifan-s1-quiet-usb-cooling-fan-80mm/


----------



## vonnie123

Picture #1. S1 fan


----------



## vonnie123




----------



## vonnie123

Pic #2 S1 DC 

 fan


----------



## vonnie123

Pic #3 AC Infinity T8 component fan above W4S preamp, and S6 component fan above GSX-mini.


----------



## justin w.

I ordered both versions, the one where the fans exhaust from the top and the one that you have that exhaust in the back


----------



## vonnie123

Sounds good.  It takes just a little airflow for my stuff to stay cool.  Used to have a PS Audio Direct Stream Jr, and it doubled as a cabinet heater until I put a T8 on it.


----------



## greyforest

need bit of help to decide what to go next.

Currently using only Hugo2 with ether2

Not sure if its a good idea to go hugott2(sell Hugo2) or just get a gsx mini to power up Hugo2. Neither gsxmini or tt2 is available for audition where i live.

Any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## MattTCG

I'm going to go back on my earlier (somewhat snotty) comments about stacking the cooling fan with the mini. In fact I'm going to recommend the unit from AC Infinity. The model I bought is the s7. The difference in the temperature of the amp is significant. I'm measuring a difference of approximately 23 degrees cooler with running the s7 in it's slowest mode. 

In the lowest and most quite mode, the s7 is essentially inaudible. Even with a quite room, I have to lean with about 1 foot or less from the unit to hear that it running. I have not noticed any issues with noise bleeding into the music at all. The mini run very warm. When I was going to be away from home for any length of time, I would usually turn off the mini. But now with the mini running at a temp just barely over room temperature, I don't feel hesitate about running the amp 24/7. 

For a shocking $49 shipped for a cooling unit that is near silent with a quality build quality AND sits almost perfectly atop the mini, I have to give it a high recommendation.  (it does hang over the edge of the amp about 1/4 inch on each side)


----------



## purk

Awesome Matt!  I may need to get one for my ECP L3.


----------



## betula

How much hotter is the Mini compared to other class A SS amps and how much more breathing space it needs?


----------



## MattTCG (Oct 8, 2019)

betula said:


> How much hotter is the Mini compared to other class A SS amps and how much more breathing space it needs?



Breathing room required by the manufacturer is at least two inches. I don't have my amp in a rack, so it doesn't matter so much in my case. This is a remarkable little device.

I suggest the top exhaust for those who have the amp on the desk. The s6 is rear exhaust for those looking to exhaust hot air out of the back of a cabinet.


----------



## betula

MattTCG said:


> Breathing room required by the manufacturer is at least two inches. I don't have my amp in a rack, so it doesn't matter so much in my case. This is a remarkable little device.


Any comparisons to Taurus MKII, Violectric V281, GSXMKII, Bryston BHA1 would be much appreciated.


----------



## MattTCG

betula said:


> Any comparisons to Taurus MKII, Violectric V281, GSXMKII, Bryston BHA1 would be much appreciated.



Can't help you there. Sorry.


----------



## MattTCG

@justin w. One question regarding the use of the cooling fan. Is there any potential problems with keeping a lower temp to the mini. I assume no, but I thought it would be safe to ask. This cooling fan has an option to be triggered on at 88 degrees. Given the current ambient temperature in my room, this equates to five minutes on and five off more or less. Alternately you can set the unit to continuously at it's lowest setting. This keeps the mini almost shocking cool, just above room temp by about five degrees. 

Which of these settings is best case for the mini?


----------



## TheHighlander (Oct 10, 2019)

Where I can see the output impedance of the mini? How much volts I have to send from my dac to get optimal to gsx mini? Im asking because I can set this in the rme adi 2 dac.


----------



## MacedonianHero

In case anyone is interested, here is my GS-X mini review:

https://www.headphone.guru/the-head...-amplifier-incredible-transparency-and-drive/

In short, I loved it! Excellent drive, dynamics and transparency...everything we've come to expect from HeadAmp!


----------



## vonnie123

MacedonianHero said:


> In case anyone is interested, here is my GS-X mini review:
> 
> https://www.headphone.guru/the-head...-amplifier-incredible-transparency-and-drive/
> 
> In short, I loved it! Excellent drive, dynamics and transparency...everything we've come to expect from HeadAmp!



Nice write-up.  I really am enjoying mine.  I also like it with the HD800s.  It really does have lots of oomph....Runs my power hungry HiFiMan HE-6se with no problem.  I have mostly been using this amp with balanced cables.  I use my tubed Amps and Sound Kenzie Encore on the headphones with single ended ones.


----------



## betula

MacedonianHero said:


> In case anyone is interested, here is my GS-X mini review:
> 
> https://www.headphone.guru/the-head...-amplifier-incredible-transparency-and-drive/
> 
> In short, I loved it! Excellent drive, dynamics and transparency...everything we've come to expect from HeadAmp!


Great write up. I have got two thoughts.
1, It would have been nice to read more comparisons to other amplifiers. It is nice you compared the Mini mostly to the GSXMKII, but you only mention the HPA4 in one sentence. 
2, To my experience good DACs improve the sound a lot too. Using the DAVE for the review must have lifted the overall experience to another level. I wonder how big the difference would be with a Qutest for example.

 One more thought, I found the space for text on your website quite narrow. To me it would be easier to read if it was wider. 
Otherwise great job, thanks! I am looking forward to your thoughts on the RAD0.


----------



## nwavesailor

betula said:


> To my experience good DACs improve the sound a lot too. Using the DAVE for the review must have lifted the overall experience to another level. I wonder how big the difference would be with a Qutest for example.
> 
> *I don't have a DAVE for comparison, but since pairing the GS-X mini with a Chord Qutest, I am simply stunned everytime I listen to this combo with the Meze Empy's.*


----------



## betula

I know. I also loved the Empy out of my Qutest+Taurus MKII but upgrading to the TT2 is just a whole next level. 
That's why I was wondering how much the Dave contributed to the overall experience of the reviewer.


----------



## MacedonianHero

betula said:


> Great write up. I have got two thoughts.
> 1, It would have been nice to read more comparisons to other amplifiers. It is nice you compared the Mini mostly to the GSXMKII, but you only mention the HPA4 in one sentence.
> 2, To my experience good DACs improve the sound a lot too. Using the DAVE for the review must have lifted the overall experience to another level. I wonder how big the difference would be with a Qutest for example.
> 
> ...



Actually I find great DACs a better test as some amplifiers can’t keep up with them and lose out on their transparency. That said, the GS-X mini kept up with the DAVE and that’s saying a whole lot!


----------



## Arniesb

on another note, i think warmer sound can be from much better design power supply...
lot of gear with excelent power supply sound calmer, more analog.
Just some dumb thoughts...


----------



## daltonlanny

MacedonianHero said:


> In case anyone is interested, here is my GS-X mini review:
> 
> https://www.headphone.guru/the-head...-amplifier-incredible-transparency-and-drive/
> 
> In short, I loved it! Excellent drive, dynamics and transparency...everything we've come to expect from HeadAmp!



Hi Peter.
Excellent review and a very nice read!
I have quick question:
Does your GSX-mini have the ALPS volume pot, or does it have the DACT stepped attenuator?
Thanks.


----------



## MacedonianHero

daltonlanny said:


> Hi Peter.
> Excellent review and a very nice read!
> I have quick question:
> Does your GSX-mini have the ALPS volume pot, or does it have the DACT stepped attenuator?
> Thanks.



Thanks man. It has the ALPS volume pot.

Cheers!


----------



## daltonlanny

MacedonianHero said:


> Thanks man. It has the ALPS volume pot.
> 
> Cheers!



Cool. Thanks for your reply!
I have had a GS-X mini with the ALPS pot on preorder for a few weeks now.


----------



## MacedonianHero

daltonlanny said:


> Cool. Thanks for your reply!
> I have had a GS-X mini with the ALPS pot on preorder for a few weeks now.



Congrats! You will love it!


----------



## betula

MacedonianHero said:


> Actually I find great DACs a better test as some amplifiers can’t keep up with them and lose out on their transparency. That said, the GS-X mini kept up with the DAVE and that’s saying a whole lot!


That's a bold statement. My Taurus MKII didn't keep up with the transparency of my TT2. In fact all it added to TT2 alone was coloration and distortion. With Qutest however the Taurus was a great combo which I really enjoyed. TT2 made the amp redundant. 
If the Mini really stays as transparent as you say so, that is a remarkable achievement.


----------



## vonBaron

How GS-X Mini compare to iFi Pro iCAN?
Worth paying additional DACT version?


----------



## HeadAmpTeam

As we continue to build and ship more GS-X minis, we just got a new shipment of RAD-0 headphones in from Alex Rosson. This one, in particular, would be a perfect pairing for a blue GS-X mini:


----------



## MattTCG

HeadAmpTeam said:


> As we continue to build and ship more GS-X minis, we just got a new shipment of RAD-0 headphones in from Alex Rosson. This one, in particular, would be a perfect pairing for a blue GS-X mini:


Care to comment on the sound of this headphone,  paired with the mini?


----------



## nwavesailor (Oct 19, 2019)

YIKES, that blue RAD-O does look great!!!

Having Empy's at 430 g and E-2's at about 290 g, I'm concerned the RAD-O at 650 g may be a bit too much for my neck during long sessions.
They would really look good with my blue GS-X mini, just a bit worried about their weight...........way to send explicit hp porn to tempt me going into a weekend.

The GS-X mini paired with the Chord Qutest and Empy is one heck of combo. Thank you for that, Justin.


----------



## betula

nwavesailor said:


> YIKES, that blue RAD-O does look great!!!
> 
> Having Empy's at 490 g and E-2's at about 290 g, I'm concerned the RAD-O at 650 g may be a bit too much for my neck during long sessions.
> They would really look good with my blue GS-X mini, just a bit worried about their weight...........way to send explicit hp porn to tempt me going into a weekend.
> ...


Empy is 430g.


----------



## nwavesailor

betula said:


> Empy is 430g.



Thanks, I corrected the above post.   I think I do have the 650 g for the RAD-O right, though!!!


----------



## HeadAmpTeam

MattTCG said:


> Care to comment on the sound of this headphone,  paired with the mini?



For me, the operative word is FUN. It's an incredibly fun headphone to listen to, with punchy bass that doesn't bleed through into the midrange or overwhelm the rest of the spectrum. The higher end is tuned in a nice way that retains a lot of resolution while allowing lesser recordings to sound more palatable than they do on some more detail-forward headphones.  With the balanced drive the soundstage opens up a nice bit. I think it's a superb headphone, and "uber groovalizer" if you will, that has the performance advantages of a modern planar driver, but a tuning that just makes you want to listen for many hours focusing on the music, not the intricacies of sound quality.


----------



## nwavesailor

HeadAmpTeam said:


> For me, the operative word is FUN. It's an incredibly fun headphone to listen to, with punchy bass that doesn't bleed through into the midrange or overwhelm the rest of the spectrum. The higher end is tuned in a nice way that retains a lot of resolution while allowing lesser recordings to sound more palatable than they do on some more detail-forward headphones.  With the balanced drive the soundstage opens up a nice bit. I think it's a superb headphone, and "uber groovalizer" if you will, that has the performance advantages of a modern planar driver, but a tuning that just makes you want to listen for many hours focusing on the music, not the intricacies of sound quality.



Could you comment on the RAD-O sound compared to the Meze Empy with the mini?


----------



## MacedonianHero

MattTCG said:


> Care to comment on the sound of this headphone,  paired with the mini?



I personally think the synergy is brilliant! You can see some of my comments here on my GS-X mini review:
https://www.headphone.guru/the-head...-amplifier-incredible-transparency-and-drive/

I loved this combo so much that I exclusively used the GS-X mini on my RAD-0 review.


----------



## HeadAmpTeam

nwavesailor said:


> Could you comment on the RAD-O sound compared to the Meze Empy with the mini?



They're a decent bit different. The Meze feels warmer/thicker through the lower mids and upper bass, with a more pronounced treble. Consequently, the midrange on the Meze isn't quite as forward, so the presentation is a bit more laid back. The bass hits in a softer, more diffuse fashion than the punchier RAD-0 bass. The Meze feels a bit spacier/airier, while the RAD-0 is straightforward and present.  To compare them to other headphones. the Meze hits me somewhere between an HE1000 V1 and a Stax SR007.  The RAD-0 is harder to place, as it has the punch and presence of a Utopia, but with planar bass depth, a bit more open soundstage (when driven balanced), and without the Utopia's detail-forward high end.


----------



## nwavesailor (Oct 21, 2019)

Thanks, Peter!
As much as I_ love_ the look of the RAD-O, and perhaps the sound paired with the mini, the weight of these may be too much for my neck! I read that this is a series of 100 units. Perhaps v2 will come in a bit lighter.


----------



## daltonlanny

Hey Justin, I preordered a HeadAmp GS-X Mini, in satin blue, back on September 27th.
Any estimate on when my unit might be ready?
Thanks.


----------



## Bonddam

daltonlanny said:


> Hey Justin, I preordered a HeadAmp GS-X Mini, in satin blue, back on September 27th.
> Any estimate on when my unit might be ready?
> Thanks.


Mine took a little over 2 months but it ended up being worth the wait.


----------



## Arniesb

Bonddam said:


> Mine took a little over 2 months but it ended up being worth the wait.


man how it pairss with Smsl d1 dac?
These are amp and dac that looks so great on paper.


----------



## Bonddam

It pairs great. Very clean. Black back ground. Detail and clarity is awesome.


----------



## justin w.

daltonlanny said:


> Hey Justin, I preordered a HeadAmp GS-X Mini, in satin blue, back on September 27th.
> Any estimate on when my unit might be ready?
> Thanks.



Right now we're just waiting on a new batch of assembled circuit boards to arrive -- should be very soon. Then, we'll be ready to ship more GS-X mini through the end of the year, with little to no wait.

I'm spending about 16 hours a day + sleeping at the shop half the time trying to catch up. 

We also have a brand new website coming next week, so check it out.


----------



## vonnie123

daltonlanny said:


> Hey Justin, I preordered a HeadAmp GS-X Mini, in satin blue, back on September 27th.
> Any estimate on when my unit might be ready?
> Thanks.



My Satin Grey took about ten weeks.  Worth the wait though.  One fantastic headphone amp.


----------



## MacedonianHero

vonnie123 said:


> My Satin Grey took about ten weeks.  Worth the wait though.  One fantastic headphone amp.



No doubt well worth the wait. Last night with my newly arrived Susvara was a total trip! The GS-X mini had a very firm grasp of the drivers...sounded fantastic!!!


----------



## uelover

MacedonianHero said:


> No doubt well worth the wait. Last night with my newly arrived Susvara was a total trip! The GS-X mini had a very firm grasp of the drivers...sounded fantastic!!!



To be honest, I haven’t heard the Susvara sounding anything short of fantastic from any amp so far. It’s sublime even with the Gilmore Lite MK2.


----------



## MacedonianHero

uelover said:


> To be honest, I haven’t heard the Susvara sounding anything short of fantastic from any amp so far. It’s sublime even with the Gilmore Lite MK2.



I found the G Lite Mk2 ran out of steam with complex or high res music, not the GS-X mini though...it drives them with incredible authority. And I agree...they are fantastic headphones!


----------



## Richardhoos

Bonddam said:


> I'm going to say the GSX-mini is more what you want. I bought a Pendant for tube sound and it's going to be on the floor I ran out of room.



Bonddam, 

I noticed you have the Verite (as do I, love it) and have both the ZMF Pendant AND GS-X mini amplifiers.

Any thoughts on sound differences on the Verite as you use Pendant vs GS-X mini? I’ve never heard a tube amplifier ... supposedly more warm and smooth from what I understand? I like the clarity and quick powerful bass thump and transients out of the Verite (and so does this run contrary to my “warm and smooth” notion on tubes?) and wondering how this changes going from SS to tube on the Verite. 

Obviously both will sound great, and the Pendant must be great with the Verite since Zach designed it for this purpose. I’m just tying to figure out which amp highlights the features of the Verite I like most. 

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## Bonddam

The Pendant sounds better with the Verite. The amp was made for the ZMF line of headphones. I still switch back to the mini. I wish I could explain the sound best I can say is more real sound.


----------



## purk

MacedonianHero said:


> I found the G Lite Mk2 ran out of steam with complex or high res music, not the GS-X mini though...it drives them with incredible authority. And I agree...they are fantastic headphones!





MacedonianHero said:


> No doubt well worth the wait. Last night with my newly arrived Susvara was a total trip! The GS-X mini had a very firm grasp of the drivers...sounded fantastic!!!



Definitely true.  The SusVara and the GSX mini do sound great together when I had both on loan from Justin.


----------



## vonBaron

GS-X mini is fully balanced from start to end?


----------



## Hi Rez

justin w. said:


> Right now we're just waiting on a new batch of assembled circuit boards to arrive -- should be very soon. Then, we'll be ready to ship more GS-X mini through the end of the year, with little to no wait.
> 
> I'm spending about 16 hours a day + sleeping at the shop half the time trying to catch up.
> 
> We also have a brand new website coming next week, so check it out.



Thanks for the update Justin.  For those who have been patiently waiting, that is great news!  Will all colors be included this time around?


----------



## justin w.

Hi Rez said:


> Thanks for the update Justin.  For those who have been patiently waiting, that is great news!  Will all colors be included this time around?



it's looking like that will be the case! We just got polished red issues resolved and I'm enjoying that one with the Diana Phi right now. All remaining open pre-orders shipping soon!


----------



## MattTCG

@justin w. How is the Diana phi? I've not heard that one.


----------



## MacedonianHero

MattTCG said:


> @justin w. How is the Diana phi? I've not heard that one.



I'm not Justin obviously, but the Diana Phi are spectacular! I would say that they are between the Diana V2 and Phi TC. They are likely the best small sized / portable-ish headphones I've heard. I have the Diana V2 and Phi TC here and they both pair so very well with the GS-X mini!


----------



## Bonddam (Nov 12, 2019)

MacedonianHero said:


> I'm not Justin obviously, but the Diana Phi are spectacular! I would say that they are between the Diana V2 and Phi TC. They are likely the best small sized / portable-ish headphones I've heard. I have the Diana V2 and Phi TC here and they both pair so very well with the GS-X mini!



I can't enjoy my Empyrean after listening to the Diana V2. The Empyrean sound so veiled now even on the GS-X mini. I'm ready to sell the Empyrean and buy the Phi TC. I love the lively sound of the Diana V2. Meze only has bass going for it right now and nice treble. I guess  the Empyrean sounds dark to me.

edit: I swapped the pads back to leather on the Empyreans and it's more enjoyable but the Diana still more lively.


----------



## qboogie

Has anyone had a chance to compare this to Questyle CMA600i -- also known to be a very transparent and powerful balanced amp as well. Wondering if I should upgrade...


----------



## Hi Rez

justin w. said:


> it's looking like that will be the case! We just got polished red issues resolved and I'm enjoying that one with the Diana Phi right now. All remaining open pre-orders shipping soon!



Just passed 4 months since pre-order.  Any updates on when "soon" might happen?


----------



## klyrish

Hi Rez said:


> Just passed 4 months since pre-order.  Any updates on when "soon" might happen?


I ordered a green one last week and after reading through this thread in its entirety, I have a feeling it's going to be substantially longer of a wait than the product page's quoted "about 3 weeks"


----------



## MattTCG

klyrish said:


> I ordered a green one last week and after reading through this thread in its entirety, I have a feeling it's going to be substantially longer of a wait than the product page's quoted "about 3 weeks"



Hang in there, you never know.


----------



## justin w.

It should not be, we're getting the largest batch yet of circuit boards (all we are waiting for) and the enclosures are sitting here waiting for the boards to go in

I expect we'll have them next week

the only thing we are still waiting on is blue polished panels as we had some issues with that. Red polished panels are here (see the pic in my post about a week ago) and so if you ordered that we'll be sending the invoice soon


----------



## MattTCG

justin w. said:


> It should not be, we're getting the largest batch yet of circuit boards (all we are waiting for) and the enclosures are sitting here waiting for the boards to go in
> 
> I expect we'll have them next week
> 
> the only thing we are still waiting on is blue polished panels as we had some issues with that. Red polished panels are here (see the pic in my post about a week ago) and so if you ordered that we'll be sending the invoice soon



See, told ya so. @justin w. Don't forget me on the faceplate we talked about


----------



## vonnie123

justin w. said:


> It should not be, we're getting the largest batch yet of circuit boards (all we are waiting for) and the enclosures are sitting here waiting for the boards to go in
> 
> I expect we'll have them next week
> 
> the only thing we are still waiting on is blue polished panels as we had some issues with that. Red polished panels are here (see the pic in my post about a week ago) and so if you ordered that we'll be sending the invoice soon



Hi @justin w. How did you like the ACInfinity fan setup for the GSX-mini?


----------



## Benke

justin w. said:


> Here's a comparison between the polished black and matte black. We'll add the matte black option to our site soon.



When will the black matte option show up on your site and when will the satin red option show up? I also would like to see a pic of this red option soon.


----------



## KESM (Nov 23, 2019)

Just wanted to share I’ve started utilizing the GS-X mini as a preamp.  I’ve added a Goldpoint switcher into my setup which allows me to tether my turntable & CD player to the GS-X mini via (2) XLR inputs which then run into the balanced input on my main rig amp.  The GS-X is a phenomenal pre-amp.  I’m using blue jean XLR cables.  Maybe it’s a placebo effect...sounds wonderful...so...I’ll still take it!  I now have both benefits of owning this HP amp.  Those of you waiting; frustrating...but you’ll be justly rewarded when you get it in hand.  Justin does awesome work.


----------



## daltonlanny

KESM said:


> Just wanted to share I’ve started utilizing the GS-X mini as a preamp.  I’ve added a Goldpoint switcher into my setup which allows me to tether my turntable & CD player to the GS-X mini as XLR inputs which then run into the balanced input on my main rig amp.  The GS-X is a phenomenal pre-amp.  I’m using blue jean XLR cables.  Maybe it’s a placebo effect...sounds wonderful...so...I’ll still take it!  I now have both benefits of owning this HP amp.  Those of you waiting; frustrating...but you’ll be justly rewarded when you get it hand.  Justin does awesome work.




Hi, is your unit matte black?


----------



## KESM

daltonlanny said:


> Hi, is your unit matte black?


Yes it’s matte black.


----------



## daltonlanny

Hey Justin,
Any word yet on the newest batch of circuit boards?
Thanks.


----------



## justin w.

Yes, they're in the air right now


----------



## justin w.

Fresh boards! If you ordered, you're about to get it


----------



## Hi Rez

justin w. said:


> Fresh boards! If you ordered, you're about to get it


Thanks for the update Justin!


----------



## klyrish

For anyone who has received theirs already, have you used a preamp _with_ the GS-X mini, as in before the signal gets to the amp, not using the GS-X mini _as_ a preamp?

I read somewhere in another thread about using preamps with headphone amps and that if the headphone amp also has preamp functionality, it could cause major problems if a stand-alone preamp is added to the chain before reaching the headphone amp. Just curious about results. I'm dying to get this and so to fill the time, I keep looking into additional gear I absolutely do not need.


----------



## Baten

klyrish said:


> I read somewhere in another thread about using preamps with headphone amps and that if the headphone amp also has preamp functionality, it could cause major problems if a stand-alone preamp is added to the chain before reaching the headphone amp. Just curious about results. I'm dying to get this and so to fill the time, I keep looking into additional gear I absolutely do not need.



Pre-amp before headamp is likely to reduce fidelity or cause issues. I'm not really sure why you'd want to do that.


----------



## vonnie123

Baten said:


> Pre-amp before headamp is likely to reduce fidelity or cause issues. I'm not really sure why you'd want to do that.



Can you explain the reasoning behind this.  The headphone amp doesn't know it's a preamp or a DAC being connected.  It's merely an analog input.  I've hooked them up both ways with high end components.  The only major differences I've noticed is volume/ noise floor between balanced and single ended input cables.   I hope you can share your thoughts on this...

DAC>Preamp>GSX-mini is one input
DAC>GSX-mini is another

I have two DACs, two headphone amps, and a preamp in the main system.


----------



## vonnie123

klyrish said:


> For anyone who has received theirs already, have you used a preamp _with_ the GS-X mini, as in before the signal gets to the amp, not using the GS-X mini _as_ a preamp?
> 
> I read somewhere in another thread about using preamps with headphone amps and that if the headphone amp also has preamp functionality, it could cause major problems if a stand-alone preamp is added to the chain before reaching the headphone amp. Just curious about results. I'm dying to get this and so to fill the time, I keep looking into additional gear I absolutely do not need.



I have the GSX-mini linked as a preamp to one of my AVR inputs.  The reason is to funnel the attached DAC components through the GSX-mini using the preamp features.  Don't use it much, but sources attached to the DAC are available on the AVR should I need them.  Only complication is dual volume control.


----------



## Baten

vonnie123 said:


> Can you explain the reasoning behind this.  The headphone amp doesn't know it's a preamp or a DAC being connected.  It's merely an analog input.  I've hooked them up both ways with high end components.  The only major differences I've noticed is volume/ noise floor between balanced and single ended input cables.   I hope you can share your thoughts on this...
> 
> DAC>Preamp>GSX-mini is one input
> DAC>GSX-mini is another
> ...


I'm talking about adding another device in the chain. It's quite likely it will add noise floor and distortion. Best case it will have no effect on sound but that's the best case.


----------



## vonnie123

Baten said:


> I'm talking about adding another device in the chain. It's quite likely it will add noise floor and distortion. Best case it will have no effect on sound but that's the best case.



I haven't noted any issues in my setup.  Thanks for your reply.


----------



## justin w.

What does the GS in GS-1, GS-X mk2 / GS-X mini stand for? Nobody has ever asked. Any guesses?


----------



## thecrow

justin w. said:


> What does the GS in GS-1, GS-X mk2 / GS-X mini stand for? Nobody has ever asked. Any guesses?


Gilmore sound

or S for someone ese involved in the first amp


----------



## klyrish

justin w. said:


> What does the GS in GS-1, GS-X mk2 / GS-X mini stand for? Nobody has ever asked. Any guesses?


"Great crap"?

EDIT: sigh, jokefail caused by swear filter.


----------



## Baten

klyrish said:


> "Great ***"?
> 
> EDIT: sigh, jokefail caused by swear filter.


Great scott

;D


----------



## thecrow

klyrish said:


> "Great ***"?
> 
> EDIT: sigh, jokefail caused by swear filter.


Why was your first offer filtered?


----------



## Charente (Dec 5, 2019)

justin w. said:


> What does the GS in GS-1, GS-X mk2 / GS-X mini stand for? Nobody has ever asked. Any guesses?



Gilmore Symmetrical ?

EDIT: Except GS-1 wasn't ?


----------



## dpump

Great Sound


----------



## nwavesailor

or..............Great Sonics


----------



## i20bot

Gilmore Super - Xtreme


----------



## purk

Gilmore Solidstate Amplifier


----------



## justin w.

Some pics from today's all-day GS-X mini testing and shipping party


----------



## nwavesailor

Nice group of some GREAT colors, Justin!


----------



## purk

Nice!


----------



## Pete Gardner

Trying to imagine the green in my setup. 
I'll take the red please.


----------



## justin w.

Pete Gardner said:


> Trying to imagine the green in my setup.
> I'll take the red please.





 

Ok, here you go


----------



## Pete Gardner

Sign me up


----------



## Hi Rez

Pete Gardner said:


> Trying to imagine the green in my setup.
> I'll take the red please.








My initial thoughts are quite favorable.  I'd like to compare it to my GSX mk2, but since I'm traveling for a couple months, I guess I'm stuck with a mini and QuTest.


----------



## nwavesailor

Hi Rez said:


> My initial thoughts are quite favorable.  I'd like to compare it to my GSX mk2, but since I'm traveling for a couple months, I guess I'm stuck with a mini and QuTest.



I also have the GS-X mini / Qutest combo and it sure sounds good to me! Perhaps the red version sounds 'warmer'???


----------



## JPlaquia

Hi guys, is there anyone here who owns the THX789, may I ask if it is worth the upgrade? 

Well price wise I think it should, but how much big of a difference or improvement it is when upgrading to GSX Mini?

Happy new year to all as well.


----------



## ayang02

JPlaquia said:


> Hi guys, is there anyone here who owns the THX789, may I ask if it is worth the upgrade?
> 
> Well price wise I think it should, but how much big of a difference or improvement it is when upgrading to GSX Mini?
> 
> Happy new year to all as well.



+1, I’ve been wondering about the exact same thing for months.


----------



## Arniesb

ayang02 said:


> +1, I’ve been wondering about the exact same thing for months.


One of the best power supplies ever with class a design... this is as good as it gets.
Besides isnt this thx tech use switched power supplies only? In mine opinion everything with switched power supplies  sound lifeless...
Maybe gsx mk2 with same power supply could eclipse it, but it seems headamp wont update mk2.
One thing i dont like that they dont use atleast 128 step  wolume pots.


----------



## ayang02

Arniesb said:


> One of the best power supplies ever with class a design... this is as good as it gets.
> Besides isnt this thx tech use switched power supplies only? In mine opinion everything with switched power supplies  sound lifeless...
> Maybe gsx mk2 with same power supply could eclipse it, but it seems headamp wont update mk2.
> One thing i dont like that they dont use atleast 128 step  wolume pots.



The THX 789 and Monoprice THX 887 both use a power brick/switching power supply but the SMSL SP200 doesn't. As far as I can tell, these 3 THX amps sound really similar to one another based on the impressions I read. One advantage of the THX 789 is that it doesn't run hot, not even warm after using it for hours, probably due to using an external power supply.

There is also the Benchmark HPA4 that uses THX 888 and is probably the best THX amp out there.

I am also interested if anyone here has compared the HPA4 vs the GS-X mini.


----------



## KaiserTK

I’ve recently borrowed my friends’s RME Adi-2 Dac v2 and I was surprised how well it synergises with the GS-X mini. The mini utilizes the cleanliness and black-ground of the RME, supported by the layering/width, extension, and dynamics of the GS-X makes the combo both detailed and fun at the same time. My favorite HPs to use were the Arya, HD800S, and HD650. Unfortunately I didn’t like the Elex and Auteur pairings as much as I do with tube amps.


----------



## Roasty

How did you guys order the mini in matte black? I don't see the option on its webpage.


----------



## justin w.

Thanks for pointing that out - I will get it added. For now, just order Polished Black and include a note in "Special Instructions" on the shopping cart before you hit Checkout.


----------



## Benke

Looking forward to the satin red option as well. Please add a picture of this panel as well in this forum.


----------



## Roasty

justin w. said:


> Thanks for pointing that out - I will get it added. For now, just order Polished Black and include a note in "Special Instructions" on the shopping cart before you hit Checkout.



Thanks, Justin. 
Have just placed my order. 
I put matte black under special instructions.. I hope it went thru with the order as I can't seem to find the submitted request on the order summary page.


----------



## Paul Clark

Just placed my order - matte black as well.  Anyone here waiting and for how long?


----------



## Richardhoos

Paul Clark said:


> Just placed my order - matte black as well.  Anyone here waiting and for how long?


Mine took about a week. And it’s absolutely fantastic. I would just make sure you send an extra note about color/finish. I ordered matte black but received polished black; but no matter it’s still beautiful and the sound is even better. I wrote the following in another thread ...

I have been loving the VC with GSX-Mini (and Qutest as DAC). I tinkered around with a few other combinations of gear and have landed on the above and find the combination stellar.

Granted, consider I am new to this hobby and haven’t ever in my life heard a tube amp so I can’t offer any comparison there.

Still, I do feel I can confidently say the Mini with the VC will give you excellent speed, punch, detail, and soundstage. And maybe most importantly I love that I can listen loud without any fatigue.

Also for context: I am a touch treble sensitive and found the Auralic Taurus (with Qutest and VC) a touch on the sharp side, whereas I can crank up the Mini and get robust bass and punch down low without having to endure any high pitches.

I didn’t have any issues regarding treble with the Qutest/VC/Gilmore Lite, a combo I also loved. I had a balanced cord and figured I’d try the Mini as an upgrade (for lack of a better term since the Gilmore Lite truly is fantastic In it’s own right). The GSX-Mini, running balanced, to me lends a bit more soundstage. (I think I’m using the term correctly ..what I mean to say is that there seems to be more separation or space between instruments/sounds.)

Anyways, just some ramblings. In any event I love music and think the Verite, open or closed (have both currently, though I may part with the open) will keep a smile on my face for a very long time. And the Qutest and GSX-Mini to me really let the Verite shine and do their thing!


----------



## nwavesailor (Jan 8, 2020)

I have a similar combo: GS-X mini with the Qutest and VO (I recall you wanting the VC's with young ones around) and Empy's.

I agree that this is, IMO, a very nice combo!


----------



## Paul Clark

Richardhoos said:


> Mine took about a week. And it’s absolutely fantastic. I would just make sure you send an extra note about color/finish. I ordered matte black but received polished black; but no matter it’s still beautiful and the sound is even better. I wrote the following in another thread ...



Only a week?  That is fantastic!  After I placed my order I PM'd HeadAmp to confirm they saw my "Matte Black" request in the instructions.  And they did, so, we will see.  I would be peaved if I received the wrong finish and would likely send it back :-| but that champagne finish had my eye to.  Was tough to decide but all my kit is black so...

I have a pair of LCD-X on the way to pair with this mini.  Hoping this is an end game.  At least temporarilly.  Took a big jump up to get here. Should be an exciting week ahead if not a revelation.


----------



## Marutks

Richardhoos said:


> Still, I do feel I can confidently say the Mini with the VC will give you excellent speed, punch, detail, and soundstage.



Can you hear any background noise (hiss) with Verite C?   For example, when music is paused?   
What is output impedance of this amp?


----------



## Baten

Marutks said:


> Can you hear any background noise (hiss) with Verite C?   For example, when music is paused?
> What is output impedance of this amp?


+1


----------



## Bonddam

I don't hear any noise on my mini with the VC or any HP for that matter.


----------



## johnnypaddock

My VC is perfectly silent through the GSX-Mini. I've been listening to this setup almost exclusively since I picked up the Mini about a month ago. It's a great pairing.


----------



## Richardhoos

johnnypaddock said:


> My VC is perfectly silent through the GSX-Mini. I've been listening to this setup almost exclusively since I picked up the Mini about a month ago. It's a great pairing.


Ditto my experience. I can’t get enough.


----------



## Baten

Still how about output impedance. I just don't understand why there are zero specs on the gs x mini anywhere.

@HeadAmpTeam pretty please?


----------



## Marutks

does it work with EU voltage?


----------



## Baten

Marutks said:


> does it work with EU voltage?


You'd have to specify your country voltage when ordering, in case it's not US voltage. EU is certainly possible. They just need to know.


----------



## thecrow

Richardhoos said:


> Also for context: I am a touch treble sensitive and found the Auralic Taurus (with Qutest and VC) a touch on the sharp side, whereas I can crank up the Mini and get robust bass and punch down low without having to endure any high pitches.
> 
> Anyways, just some ramblings. In any event I love music and think the Verite, open or closed (have both currently, though I may part with the open) will keep a smile on my face for a very long time. And the Qutest and GSX-Mini to me really let the Verite shine and do their thing!


any other comparisons with the taurus?
I have had no issue (thus far) with the taurus and treble (all in check).

But wondering, other than that, is the gsx mini an upgrade worth considering due to other parts of it's offering?
I am happy with the taurus unless I missing something considerably better

thanks


----------



## justin w.

Matte black GS-X mini under testing before it was shipped out today


----------



## Roasty

justin w. said:


> Matte black GS-X mini under testing before it was shipped out today



Is that mine? 
If so, I hope you got my email about my travel dates and being out of town...!


----------



## justin w.

Oh crap!



No this one is going to the frozen tundra


----------



## Roasty

justin w. said:


> Oh crap!
> 
> 
> 
> No this one is going to the frozen tundra




Oh phew! 
But man that matte black looks so good! Awesome stuff.


----------



## Benke

*Matte black is really good looking! Justin please show us a pic of the satin red panel also for comparison!*


----------



## Paul Clark

Mine has shipped -  Yippie!  Thank you Justin!



Roasty said:


> Is that mine?
> If so, I hope you got my email about my travel dates and being out of town...!



You can go to FedEx online and have it delivered and held at a local Walgreens where you can pick it up.


----------



## dRnRcR

I thought I  was done with SS amps when I got my phonitor E then I found this thread smh.


----------



## MacedonianHero

justin w. said:


> Matte black GS-X mini under testing before it was shipped out today



Lovely workmanship Justin! And I'm formerly a certified IPC-A-610 trainer.


----------



## Richardhoos

I’m curious about something:

I use the GSX-Mini with Verite Closed headphones and have been listening on low gain at about 11-12 o’clock volume. Balanced. 

For those with VCs (or headphones of similar specs), where do you find your volume dial settling? 

I’m sure other variables in the chain and music type, file type etc change things somewhat but I’m generally just wondering where people’s dial lands. Has anyone with a similar set up ever used an SPL?


----------



## johnnypaddock

Richardhoos said:


> I’m curious about something:
> 
> I use the GSX-Mini with Verite Closed headphones and have been listening on low gain at about 11-12 o’clock volume. Balanced.
> 
> ...



I have the same headphones, but I usually adjust my DAC for volume control so I'm not sure I can be much help. For what it's worth, I usually leave the Mini around 2:00/3:00 on low gain running a balanced cable. The loudest I'll listen, and only when the source files are lower volume, is with the DAC putting out about 2V.


----------



## KaiserTK

Richardhoos said:


> I’m curious about something:
> 
> I use the GSX-Mini with Verite Closed headphones and have been listening on low gain at about 11-12 o’clock volume. Balanced.
> 
> ...



10 to 12 with my Auteur and HD800S. 8 to 10 with my Elex. Both on L gain. 
One of my only complaints is that I wish there were 3 gain settings like the GS-X mk2, since I would like a bit more knob freedom. 
Is the H gain pretty much for Susvara and HE-6?


----------



## vonnie123

KaiserTK said:


> 10 to 12 with my Auteur and HD800S. 8 to 10 with my Elex. Both on L gain.
> One of my only complaints is that I wish there were 3 gain settings like the GS-X mk2, since I would like a bit more knob freedom.
> Is the H gain pretty much for Susvara and HE-6?



Definitely high gain for HE6se.  I run it behind other volume controlled DACs.  I usually run mine on high and at 3pm, and have to kick the other DACs volume up a bit.  Most other headphones need only volume set 11am to 12pm, and low gain is my preferred setting.  The HE6se certainly suck some juice.  Like other posters I would like see GSX-mini specs posted for all major impedance levels. @justin w.


----------



## Marutks (Jan 21, 2020)

betula said:


> but the tax, VAT and custom fees are horrendous (app. 25%)



25%?   I didn't know it is 25%.     I had to pay only around 28 gbp tax for Burson C3X. I think it was sent from Hong Kong.

Maybe they will be selling cheaper (no 25%) GS-X Mini amps at CanJam London?  
I bought Stellia cans there.   They offered good discount and there was no extra tax.


----------



## Paul Clark

I don't post often.  Just been lurking and reading over the years.  But after hearing my new matte black GS-X mini with Audeze LCD-X cans I have to say I am simply stunned.  I can hear John Bonham's squeeky speed king like never before.  It's so clear now that it actually distracts me from the music  I'm hearing "stuff" from some of my sources that I haven't been able to hear before.  It's like listening to all new music.  It's hard to stop listening.  And I can't take these cans off.  (Anyone who says the LCD-X is too heavy and uncomfortable is full of bunk.)

Anyway, thank you Jason for a such a high quality product.  I have never seen such craftmanship.  Superb!  Twoup.


----------



## KESM

Paul Clark said:


> I don't post often.  Just been lurking and reading over the years.  But after hearing my new matte black GS-X mini with Audeze LCD-X cans I have to say I am simply stunned.  I can hear John Bonham's squeeky speed king like never before.  It's so clear now that it actually distracts me from the music  I'm hearing "stuff" from some of my sources that I haven't been able to hear before.  It's like listening to all new music.  It's hard to stop listening.  And I can't take these cans off.  (Anyone who says the LCD-X is too heavy and uncomfortable is full of bunk.)
> 
> Anyway, thank you Jason for a such a high quality product.  I have never seen such craftmanship.  Superb!  Twoup.


Welcome aboard!  I share your kudos for the GS-X mini “black ops edition”. I have the LCD2C with the new headband implementation....the weight concerns are a non issue for me.  Best cans outta my stable; paired with the brilliant design of the GS-X mini...good to go.  Of course...no one’s heard it all...but I suspect I’m unlikely to hear much better than this dynamic HP duo.  

Queue:  Listening to Kevin Garrett’s album Hoax.


----------



## vonnie123

Paul Clark said:


> I don't post often.  Just been lurking and reading over the years.  But after hearing my new matte black GS-X mini with Audeze LCD-X cans I have to say I am simply stunned.  I can hear John Bonham's squeeky speed king like never before.  It's so clear now that it actually distracts me from the music  I'm hearing "stuff" from some of my sources that I haven't been able to hear before.  It's like listening to all new music.  It's hard to stop listening.  And I can't take these cans off.  (Anyone who says the LCD-X is too heavy and uncomfortable is full of bunk.)
> 
> Anyway, thank you Jason for a such a high quality product.  I have never seen such craftmanship.  Superb!  Twoup.



Hi Paul, The LCD-X makes great music, and pairing it with the GSX-mini is a great combo.  It works well with DAPs as well since its so easy to drive.  The LCD-X is heavy though....not uncomfortable per se, but not good for long listening sessions - I wouldn't choose them for a full evening session.  I ended up selling mine recently.  Great cans, but just wanted to thin the herd a bit.  What other headphones do you have?  @Paul Clark


----------



## Paul Clark (Jan 26, 2020)

vonnie123 said:


> Hi Paul, The LCD-X makes great music, and pairing it with the GSX-mini is a great combo.  It works well with DAPs as well since its so easy to drive.  The LCD-X is heavy though....not uncomfortable per se, but not good for long listening sessions - I wouldn't choose them for a full evening session.  I ended up selling mine recently.  Great cans, but just wanted to thin the herd a bit.  What other headphones do you have?  @Paul Clark



Admittedly, the LCD-X is heavy but on my thick skull I can wear them all day.  I also wear glasses and don't have any issues.  Certainly a pair of cans you would enjoy in a lazyboy and not actively dancing around.

Don't have a long list but the cans (were) in my stable are (recently sold) Grado 325i, Grado 80e, AKG K701 (very comfortable) and some very old HD430 Sennheisers I keep around.  The LCD-X simply beats them all to a pulp.  Speaking of uncomfortable, I could never get used to the Grados.  They were never comfortable to me so I couldn't hold long listening sessions with them.  I'm very happy with the LCD-X.  And this amp...


----------



## vonnie123

I just added some ZMFs to the stable a couple of months ago. For weight and comfort, I think the Ether2 from Dan Clark Audio is hard to beat.  Things are super light.  

My GSX-mini is in Satin Grey,...really slick looking color


----------



## 340519

Paul Clark said:


> Admittedly, the LCD-X is heavy but on my thick skull I can wear them all day.  I also wear glasses and don't have any issues.  Certainly a pair of cans you would enjoy in a lazyboy and not actively dancing around.
> 
> Don't have a long list but the cans (were) in my stable are (recently sold) Grado 325i, Grado 80e, AKG K701 (very comfortable) and some very old HD430 Sennheisers I keep around.  The LCD-X simply beats them all to a pulp.  Speaking of uncomfortable, I could never get used to the Grados.  They were never comfortable to me so I couldn't hold long listening sessions with them.  I'm very happy with the LCD-X.  And this amp...


I agree. I have the X and XC and they are both excellent.


----------



## acguitar84

Paul Clark said:


> I don't post often.  Just been lurking and reading over the years.  But after hearing my new matte black GS-X mini with Audeze LCD-X cans I have to say I am simply stunned.  I can hear John Bonham's squeeky speed king like never before.  It's so clear now that it actually distracts me from the music  I'm hearing "stuff" from some of my sources that I haven't been able to hear before.  It's like listening to all new music.  It's hard to stop listening.  And I can't take these cans off.  (Anyone who says the LCD-X is too heavy and uncomfortable is full of bunk.)
> 
> Anyway, thank you Jason for a such a high quality product.  I have never seen such craftmanship.  Superb!  Twoup.


Thanks for the impressions! 70 pages so far and hardly any sound impressions, so it's nice to read one finally!


----------



## Paul Clark

What I also like about the GS-X mini, besides that it's sound like a wire, is the balanced and unbalanced inputs and outputs.   This leaves the choices of DACs to be wide open.

Getting back to the sound, it can be disturbing at times to hear a very familiar recording and for the first time notice all the warts.  It's hard to explain my feelings about this.  I'm happy to have such a transparent system, OPPO >bal> GS-X mini >bal> LCD-X, to let me explore these old recordings on SACD all over again.  But then again those warts, lol.

The GS-X mini drives the LCD-X very easily.  In low gain mode I usually dial in the DACT between about 11 and 1 o'clock.  I tried streaming an online internet radio station (Linn Jazz) that streams at 320kbps.  This amp just gets out of the way and drives the LCD-X with aplomb.  Love a bass that you swear you can feel some air moving.  _With the right source_, and a big helping hand by the GS-X, the bass out of the LCD-X is incredible.  Both worth the freight IMO.


----------



## vonnie123

Your iphone could run those LCD-X cans.  One of the easiest headphones to power.


----------



## Paul Clark

vonnie123 said:


> Your iphone could run those LCD-X cans.  One of the easiest headphones to power.



Yes you could. LOL But why would you?


----------



## johnnypaddock

I picked up a GSX Mini a few months ago and probably have about 250 hours on it. For reference, my chain is primarily Metrum Ambre > Metrum Adagio > GSX Mini > ZMF Verité Closed but I've also spent some time recently with the HD-800S.

So far, to say I'm impressed with the GSX Mini would be an understatement. I was kind of on the fence about the purchase because I love my other amp (ZMF Pendant) but it has far exceeded my expectations across the board. First, it has a stone cold dead silent background to work with. The dynamics are outstanding and when called for, the amp can startle you. There is a really easy, clean, well defined quality to the sound that appeals to me. I'm hearing a ton of detail but there is a rock solid weight to the sound with a little warmth that keeps it from being fatiguing. I'm finding the Mini to be a perfect match with the VC but I could see it working well with all types of headphones. It's really a great amp.


----------



## vonnie123

The point was a just about anything will run them.  I am certainly not suggesting you do that.


----------



## Paul Clark

I got your point.  But I think LCD-X benefits tremendously from an amp.  Certainly no one would even consider an iphone LOL


----------



## justin w. (Jan 26, 2020)

johnnypaddock said:


> I picked up a GSX Mini a few months ago and probably have about 250 hours on it. For reference, my chain is primarily Metrum Ambre > Metrum Adagio > GSX Mini > ZMF Verité Closed but I've also spent some time recently with the HD-800S.
> 
> So far, to say I'm impressed with the GSX Mini would be an understatement. I was kind of on the fence about the purchase because I love my other amp (ZMF Pendant) but it has far exceeded my expectations across the board. First, it has a stone cold dead silent background to work with. The dynamics are outstanding and when called for, the amp can startle you. There is a really easy, clean, well defined quality to the sound that appeals to me. I'm hearing a ton of detail but there is a rock solid weight to the sound with a little warmth that keeps it from being fatiguing. I'm finding the Mini to be a perfect match with the VC but I could see it working well with all types of headphones. It's really a great amp.



Thanks for the impressions everyone!

For those who did get the GS-X mini (direct from us, a dealer, or used), it would be great if you can also share these impressions as short reviews on our web site: https://www.headamp.com/products/gs-x-mini
*Just scroll to near the bottom of the page and hit the "Write a Review" button*

If you do, *I'll send you your choice of HeadAmp T-shirt, beanie hat, or drawstring bag* (just send me a PM here and let me know which you want, and your address/email, and which review is yours)

T-shirt: black, navy or blue: sizes S thru 4XL
Beanie: https://www.headamp.com/products/headamp-embroidered-beanie
Bag: https://www.headamp.com/products/headamp-drawstring-bag


----------



## Roasty

Does that apply to international buyers of the gsx mini too?


----------



## justin w.

Yes


----------



## vonnie123

Not to mention, new iphones don't have headphone jacks per se


----------



## Paul Clark

Apple makes a Lightning to 3.5 mm headphone jack adapter for $9.


----------



## Baten

Paul Clark said:


> Apple makes a Lightning to 3.5 mm headphone jack adapter for $9.


And it's quite good, too!


----------



## MisterMoJo

What do people think about the pairing of the LCD 4 with the Mini?  Good?  Warm?  Bright?


----------



## justin w.

justin w. said:


> Thanks for the impressions everyone!
> 
> For those who did get the GS-X mini (direct from us, a dealer, or used), it would be great if you can also share these impressions as short reviews on our web site: https://www.headamp.com/products/gs-x-mini
> *Just scroll to near the bottom of the page and hit the "Write a Review" button*
> ...






 
^^ The hat. Worth your short review!


----------



## Voxata

I will likely have to wait for a DACT GSX Mini on the used market, as I can't quite justify the price unless a sale comes about. I really enjoy my Gilmore Lite MKii.


----------



## Baten

Voxata said:


> I will likely have to wait for a DACT GSX Mini on the used market, as I can't quite justify the price unless a sale comes about. I really enjoy my Gilmore Lite MKii.


why the DACT ?


----------



## vonnie123

Used GSX-minis are few and far between.  I don't think I've seen one yet.


----------



## DaYooper

Ya, I don't use mine much but it ain't for sale.


----------



## Voxata

Baten said:


> why the DACT ?


I'd like the stepped design, they'll hit the used market someday or I'll be patient for a later date sale.


----------



## MacedonianHero

MisterMoJo said:


> What do people think about the pairing of the LCD 4 with the Mini?  Good?  Warm?  Bright?



Brilliant...perfect pairing with plenty of drive! Very natural and transparent pairing!


----------



## MisterMoJo

MacedonianHero said:


> Brilliant...perfect pairing with plenty of drive! Very natural and transparent pairing!


Excellent cause that's what I have on the way!


----------



## MacedonianHero

MisterMoJo said:


> Excellent cause that's what I have on the way!



Congrats! You will love it!


----------



## Roasty

Just got notification that my mini is on the way! Hopefully getting it on Friday. Hope it is as awesome as everyone says it is!


----------



## erics75

I haven't had time to read every page yet, but I did a search for Phonitor for this thread and got no results. I'm debating between the GSX Mini and a Phonitor XE (or X or E, all the same sounding amps, just different features). Has anyone compared these two amps in detail?


----------



## dRnRcR

erics75 said:


> I haven't had time to read every page yet, but I did a search for Phonitor for this thread and got no results. I'm debating between the GSX Mini and a Phonitor XE (or X or E, all the same sounding amps, just different features). Has anyone compared these two amps in detail?



I have the Phonitor E and am curious about this as well.


----------



## thecrow

dRnRcR said:


> I have the Phonitor E and am curious about this as well.


There may be some notes here or more when a more extensive review is posted


----------



## dRnRcR

Thanks for link.  I actually asked William the same question when he posted the video.  He's still reviewing  the unit so he needs more time with it.   I'm eager to hear the results.


----------



## MisterMoJo

I got the GSX mini yesterday... paired with my brand spankin' new LCD-4's.  Holy Bass Batman!    This sounds really nice!  Maybe a touch warm/dark sounding but overall very good.  I haven't had much on-ear time and these are just quick impressions for maybe two hours listening time.  I am still breaking them in as I go.


----------



## MacedonianHero

MisterMoJo said:


> I got the GSX mini yesterday... paired with my brand spankin' new LCD-4's.  Holy Bass Batman!    This sounds really nice!  Maybe a touch warm/dark sounding but overall very good.  I haven't had much on-ear time and these are just quick impressions for maybe two hours listening time.  I am still breaking them in as I go.



Congratulations! I love the GS-X mini and the LCD-4 and -4z. Can I ask what your source it?


----------



## MisterMoJo

MacedonianHero said:


> Congratulations! I love the GS-X mini and the LCD-4 and -4z. Can I ask what your source it?


I have a yggy gen 5 usb analog 2 fed via NUC computer over usb.  I have my eye on unison.  But that's another story.  I am running it all fully balanced.


----------



## Roasty

I always love the unboxing part! The box itself already looks so nice. 

Amp feels like it could withstand a nuclear bomb. Really great build quality. Am very happy I went with a satin black finish for the front panel; I like the simple and utilitarian look. 

Am plugging it in now and will have a quick listen with the 1266 TC Phi. 

Thank you, Justin and Headamp!


----------



## MisterMoJo

Roasty said:


> I always love the unboxing part! The box itself already looks so nice.
> 
> Amp feels like it could withstand a nuclear bomb. Really great build quality. Am very happy I went with a satin black finish for the front panel; I like the simple and utilitarian look.
> 
> ...


NICE!!  Love the color!  (same color I got!)  Nice choice!


----------



## MacedonianHero

MisterMoJo said:


> I have a yggy gen 5 usb analog 2 fed via NUC computer over usb.  I have my eye on unison.  But that's another story.  I am running it all fully balanced.



That's a great DAC, but I would put it on the warmer side of neutral to my ears. Still awesome bang for the buck!


----------



## MacedonianHero

Roasty said:


> I always love the unboxing part! The box itself already looks so nice.
> 
> Amp feels like it could withstand a nuclear bomb. Really great build quality. Am very happy I went with a satin black finish for the front panel; I like the simple and utilitarian look.
> 
> ...



Beauty! Congratulations.


----------



## Paul Clark

Roasty said:


> Am very happy I went with a satin black finish for the front panel;



Same here - the stealth look.  Love how it looks and above all sounds.  (Listening to Al di Meola - Consequence Of Chaos on SACD. Nice bass.)


----------



## zorilon

Has anyone compared this to Violectric HPA V281? I need a desktop amp for my Susvara and I like the 281 sound but don’t like the stereo imaging.


----------



## Roasty

The mini sounds fantastic! 

Those of you who opted for the stepped attenuator, any regrets? I'm listening with my Utopia at low gain, positioned around 10 o'clock. 

I'm at this point where I wish it was just a bit louder, but the next step up it becomes slightly too loud. Two steps up and it's way too loud. Would the potentiometer version have been ideal in this situation?


----------



## MisterMoJo

Roasty said:


> The mini sounds fantastic!
> 
> Those of you who opted for the stepped attenuator, any regrets? I'm listening with my Utopia at low gain, positioned around 10 o'clock.
> 
> I'm at this point where I wish it was just a bit louder, but the next step up it becomes slightly too loud. Two steps up and it's way too loud. Would the potentiometer version have been ideal in this situation?


I ordered the stepped attenuator but I don't think that is what I received!!


----------



## Arniesb

Roasty said:


> The mini sounds fantastic!
> 
> Those of you who opted for the stepped attenuator, any regrets? I'm listening with my Utopia at low gain, positioned around 10 o'clock.
> 
> I'm at this point where I wish it was just a bit louder, but the next step up it becomes slightly too loud. Two steps up and it's way too loud. Would the potentiometer version have been ideal in this situation?


I dont think so. I had pontiometer on Violectric V280 and if gain was too high then steps were too big. Gain setting help more, unfortunately mini have only 2 gain settings. For headamp amps benchmark hpa4 volume control would have been perfect.


----------



## Paul Clark

Roasty said:


> The mini sounds fantastic!
> 
> Those of you who opted for the stepped attenuator, any regrets?



Sounds great and no DACT regrets.  I was apprehensive about getting the DACT but found it to be a non-issue.  I don't have any volume concerns and use low gain with my LCD-X.  Depending on the recording I usually end up somewhere between 10 and 1 o'clock.  The increments between steps is completely adequate IMO.


----------



## MisterMoJo

Sorry to digress but is there a sound quality difference between the two volume controls?


----------



## Paul Clark (Feb 10, 2020)

MisterMoJo said:


> Sorry to digress but is there a sound quality difference between the two volume controls?



One advantage to stepped attenuators today is that it can be dificult to find good quality multi-gang variable pots where each gang tracks precisely with the others (L/R balance). An ordinary potentiometer's L/R balance can change depending on where the knob is. That's not a problem with a stepped attenuator like the DACT.


----------



## Infoseeker

How come no modern amp uses Pentaconn 4.4.

The fullsize is so awkward.


----------



## DaYooper

Maybe because XLR to 4.4 adapters are so plentiful.


----------



## Marutks

nwavesailor said:


> I just received a Chord Qutest DAC from HeadAmp..................Holy Cow!!!!!



Does GSX-mini need Chord Qutest?   I am thinking about getting a solid state amp for my Verites.    
I have Topping D90 (no money for qutest).     It sounds good with my tube amp  (T4).    Does GSX-mini sound good with D90 ?


----------



## Baten

Marutks said:


> Does GSX-mini need Chord Qutest?   I am thinking about getting a solid state amp for my Verites.
> I have Topping D90 (no money for qutest).     It sounds good with my tube amp  (T4).    Does GSX-mini sound good with D90 ?


You just got ECP T4. Why are you already looking towards GSX-mini?

You got some upgraditis problems dude


----------



## Marutks

Baten said:


> You got some upgraditis problems dude



I want to use second amplifier at home.   Good ss amp would complement tubes nicely.


----------



## Picard7

Are there any posters here who have moved from a Gilmore Lite 2 to a GSX Mini? I'd be interested in hearing your thoughts on the difference in SQ. Thanks in advance.


----------



## thecrow

Baten said:


> You got some upgraditis problems dude



(I’m thinking that might be a rhetorical question)
Who here doesn’t?


----------



## Guidostrunk

We've all been down that road LOL! 


thecrow said:


> (I’m thinking that might be a rhetorical question)
> Who here doesn’t?


----------



## metric1 (Feb 28, 2020)

Guidostrunk said:


> We've all been down that road LOL!



I'm not entirely sure that road has an end - beyond what might be imposed by financial constraints.

The hobby that keeps on giving and taking, not always in equal measure.

I'm also interested in the GS-X Mini, to compliment my tube setup. I've got a Naim DAV V1, but I'm interested to compare with other strong SS amps.


----------



## Hi Rez (Mar 8, 2020)

I've had the mini for a few months now, but this is the first chance I've had to put it in my main system, replacing the GS-X mk2.  So far only using it as a preamp with speakers.


----------



## Arniesb

Hi Rez said:


> I've had the mini for a few months now, but this is the first chance I've had to put it in my main system, replacing the GS-X mk2.  So far only using it as a preamp with speakers.


Any comparison?


----------



## Hi Rez

Arniesb said:


> Any comparison?


Still trying to get my head wrapped around things.  Certain songs sound glorious with the mini, others maybe a bit too much so, others less so.  I didn't notice that variability with the mk2, music just sounded like music.  But since it is a pita to switch between the mini and the mk2, I haven't been doing so.  Planning to switch to headphones later, then switch back to the mk2.  Maybe I'll have a better handle on the differences after that.


----------



## Hi Rez

Some more thoughts about the GS-X mini vs. GS-X mk2.  

I listened with the mini in the system for about 8 hours, mostly with speakers, but with the last hour through headphones (LCD-3). Then I switched back to the mk2.  Headphone and speaker impressions were similar.  DAC was the Ayre QB-9 Twenty - the Twenty version a recently offered upgrade by Ayre.  Source was a DC modified Mac mini with tricked out USB chain.  Amps were Classe CT-M600s, speakers were the KEF Reference 201/2.

My first thoughts after putting the mini into my system was “Wow, this sounds really good!  Is the mini really better than the mk2?”  The first music I listened to sounded glorious through the mini.

It took some time listening with a variety of music before I could start to note differences. On one song (Sierra Hull - The In-Between) I thought: “Where did the bass go?”  With Sierra Hull’s - I’ll Be Fine, the mandolin strings didn’t seem as sharply plucked.  Sometime later, I started to notice that voices didn’t seem to quite have the clarity with the mini as with the mk2.  As I listened more, I noticed that voices didn’t seem to have the emotional attachment they usually gave.  There was another song where the finger “squeaks” on strings (guitar and mandolin) grated on me more than I remembered with the mk2. 

I had hoped the mini would match the mk2 performance, but it didn’t quite achieve that in my system.  The differences were subtle, but there was a clarity with voices with the mk2 that the mini couldn’t match.  Bass was also more prominent with the mk2 - I don’t think there actually was more bass, but the bass with the mk2 just had more jump / impact to it.  A lot of what I played through the mini sounded glorious.  Alternatively, the mk2 consistently gave more details and dynamics, and seemed more natural.  With the mk2 back in, these differences were relatively easy to confirm.

The GS-X mk2 has always had the reputation of being a very transparent amp (wire with gain), and in the years I’ve owned it, it has never seemed to be the weak link in my system.  IMO, the GS-X mini comes close, but doesn’t quite achieve that same level of transparency.  I also doubt the differences would have been as apparent if I had been using the older DSD version of my QB-9 - source matters.  I’m guessing, but on a lot of systems, these differences could be pretty challenging to discern.

IMO both are great amps.  Hard to go wrong with either one.

The GS-X mini is going back into my second system (Chord Qutest), and I expect to be happily listening to it there for years to come.  Especially with Vérité C’s incoming within the next few weeks….


----------



## Roasty

I had some extra isoacoustics oreas and figured.. Why not? I do like how components look on nice feet!


----------



## Arniesb

Roasty said:


> I had some extra isoacoustics oreas and figured.. Why not? I do like how components look on nice feet!


Never seen dac that look better than Matrix... Absolutely stuning! Headamp looks killer too, but im just bored of black color at this point.


----------



## Benke

Mini in Satin red with three taller feet.on my TEAC NT-505.


----------



## godmax

...the satin blue king of the rack!


----------



## audiofest2018

godmax said:


> ...the satin blue king of the rack!


Nice rack!  Where do you get it?  Thanks!


----------



## godmax

audiofest2018 said:


> Nice rack!  Where do you get it?  Thanks!


The rack is 3d printed (both sides) by myself with 4mm aluminium sheets. Could not find any premade affordable racks of this size.


----------



## SalR406

godmax said:


> The rack is 3d printed (both sides) by myself with 4mm aluminium sheets. Could not find any premade affordable racks of this size.


This is impressive.  I've been looking for a suitable desktop rack forever without success.  Well done.


----------



## LeMoviedave

Does the mini not come with a power cable?


----------



## cdanguyen08

LeMoviedave said:


> Does the mini not come with a power cable?


I asked Justin a month ago and he told me that they "do include a generic 115V power cord."


----------



## LeMoviedave

Well, boo!  I did not get one.


----------



## waterking

Hi Rez said:


> Some more thoughts about the GS-X mini vs. GS-X mk2.
> 
> I listened with the mini in the system for about 8 hours, mostly with speakers, but with the last hour through headphones (LCD-3). Then I switched back to the mk2.  Headphone and speaker impressions were similar.  DAC was the Ayre QB-9 Twenty - the Twenty version a recently offered upgrade by Ayre.  Source was a DC modified Mac mini with tricked out USB chain.  Amps were Classe CT-M600s, speakers were the KEF Reference 201/2.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your thoughts on this. I am in the same boat and contemplating ordering a mini to match up with a Denafrips Ares II.


----------



## Cho Worsh

johnnypaddock said:


> I picked up a GSX Mini a few months ago and probably have about 250 hours on it. For reference, my chain is primarily Metrum Ambre > Metrum Adagio > GSX Mini > ZMF Verité Closed but I've also spent some time recently with the HD-800S.
> 
> So far, to say I'm impressed with the GSX Mini would be an understatement. I was kind of on the fence about the purchase because I love my other amp (ZMF Pendant) but it has far exceeded my expectations across the board. First, it has a stone cold dead silent background to work with. The dynamics are outstanding and when called for, the amp can startle you. There is a really easy, clean, well defined quality to the sound that appeals to me. I'm hearing a ton of detail but there is a rock solid weight to the sound with a little warmth that keeps it from being fatiguing. I'm finding the Mini to be a perfect match with the VC but I could see it working well with all types of headphones. It's really a great amp.


Do you still listen to the Pendant or are you using the Mini exclusively now? Any comparisons would be helpful.


----------



## johnnypaddock (Mar 26, 2020)

Cho Worsh said:


> Do you still listen to the Pendant or are you using the Mini exclusively now? Any comparisons would be helpful.



I've been listening to both amps frequently. I'm finding that the Pendant and the Mini are more similar than you might think. For a tube amp the Pendant is fast, pretty neutral, has an excellent 3D soundstage and great frequency extension. Its character is definitely not on the "romantic" tube side. I'm using a mix of 50's/60's tubes including Telefunken, Amperex, Mullard and Siemens that I rotate every now and then if I want to tweak the sound. 

For me, the GSX-Mini is everything I'd want in a solid state amp. There is a ton of detail without being fatiguing. It's extremely dynamic and matches up perfectly with my DAC. Music stops on a dime with a completely black background. It has more than sufficient bass quantity and quality, probably slightly warmer than straight neutral.

I still listen to the Mini 95% of the time with my Verité Closed. It's been a perfect match that I don't even think about, although a big factor is the bottomless noise floor on the Mini. On the other hand I've been preferring the Pendant when using HD-800S or the original Verité. The Pendant has slightly more weight, with really full bass and lower mids, and that matches up with those cans a little better. It also has a spooky realism, kind of a 3D effect that you can get with great tube amps.

Just my experience so far... Hope it helps.


----------



## mixman

johnnypaddock said:


> I've been listening to both amps frequently. I'm finding that the Pendant and the Mini are more similar than you might think. For a tube amp the Pendant is fast, pretty neutral, has an excellent 3D soundstage and great frequency extension. Its character is definitely not on the "romantic" tube side. I'm using a mix of 50's/60's tubes including Telefunken, Amperex, Mullard and Siemens that I rotate every now and then if I want to tweak the sound.
> 
> For me, the GSX-Mini is everything I'd want in a solid state amp. There is a ton of detail without being fatiguing. It's extremely dynamic and matches up perfectly with my DAC. Music stops on a dime with a completely black background. It has more than sufficient bass quantity and quality, probably slightly warmer than straight neutral.
> 
> ...


I haven’t heard the Mini against the Pendant, I have heard the Mini and I love the sound. I agree the Pendant is not a romantic tube amp, for that you many more so want the GOTL. I found the Pendant to almost sound very solid state. As a matter of fact I thought if I closed my eyes I wouldn’t know that I was listening to a tube amp. I would think the use case for the Pendant would be if you want a solid state sound with a bit of tube sound thrown in.

This is giving me more encouragement to looking at the Mini as my next amp.


----------



## TheHighlander (Mar 31, 2020)

is there an optimal imput voltage for gsx mini @justin w.  ? On rme adi 2 dac I use +7db from balanced ( I think on balanced sum +6 so is +13db). On chord qutest I use 3V RMS (blue color).


----------



## Roasty

Have been doing some a/b listening using the gsx mini + holo spring 2 wild edition and matrix MQA X-Sabre Pro.

Output is Roon > HQPlayer (sinc-M, LNS15, pcm 384kHz) > Singxer SU-6 > iis > dacs > moon audio Black Dragon + utopia. Interconnects are triode wire labs spirit ii xlr.

Much prefer gsx mini + matrix dac; lots of weight to the mid bass and mids, sweet vocals, nice non harsh highs but still very very clear and quick. Overall not bright, but not neutral either; feels just slightly warm sounding. A very pleasant overall sound which I can listen to for hours. However, compared to my WA22 plus nice tubes, the mini feels just a bit less airy and less "sparkly" up top. 

gsx mini + holo dac (NOS mode) sounds a bit flat and dull to me. Lows are a bit muddy and not as tight or impactful. Most affected are the highs which sound rolled off too much. I get bored with this combo very fast as music feels not as engaging.


----------



## Baten

Roasty said:


> gsx mini + holo dac (NOS mode) sounds a bit flat and dull to me. Lows are a bit muddy and not as tight or impactful. Most affected are the highs which sound rolled off too much. I get bored with this combo very fast as music feels not as engaging.



Sad to hear. spring 2 wildism was my favorite DAC ever! Taste and all that, I guess  I appreciate the softer sound.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Roasty

Baten said:


> Sad to hear. spring 2 wildism was my favorite DAC ever! Taste and all that, I guess  I appreciate the softer sound.
> Thanks for sharing



Ah, but the Holo Spring 2 Wildism + woo audio 22 sounds amazing to me..! I love this combo with the abyss 1266. I also use the spring 2 RCA outs to my home theatre setup for speaker listening as well. I think just the synergy/pairing of holo + mini was not right for me..


----------



## Cho Worsh

johnnypaddock said:


> I've been listening to both amps frequently. I'm finding that the Pendant and the Mini are more similar than you might think. For a tube amp the Pendant is fast, pretty neutral, has an excellent 3D soundstage and great frequency extension. Its character is definitely not on the "romantic" tube side. I'm using a mix of 50's/60's tubes including Telefunken, Amperex, Mullard and Siemens that I rotate every now and then if I want to tweak the sound.
> 
> For me, the GSX-Mini is everything I'd want in a solid state amp. There is a ton of detail without being fatiguing. It's extremely dynamic and matches up perfectly with my DAC. Music stops on a dime with a completely black background. It has more than sufficient bass quantity and quality, probably slightly warmer than straight neutral.
> 
> ...


Very helpful.

Do you use the 6.3mm output of the mini or the 4 pin xlr?

Most of my cables are 4 pin xlr and I have yet to find a truly neutral adapter so if I get the Pendant I will buy additional cables to avoid using an adapter.

If only there was an adapter that didn't affect sound quality. I even tried the totl Double Helix which the maker claimed would " ... have no negative impact upon the audio signal, providing a seamless connection – it will not be the weak link or a third wheel." I had to wait months to receive this adapter and in my opinion it actually did have a negative impact on the signal. I know, I deserve to be ridiculed for believing in a sonically neutral adapter in the first place. But such is life.


----------



## johnnypaddock

Cho Worsh said:


> Very helpful.
> 
> Do you use the 6.3mm output of the mini or the 4 pin xlr?
> 
> ...



I use both, but primarily the XLR.


----------



## klyrish (Apr 1, 2020)

So I've been using this has my daily amp since late November when I got it and out of nowhere while listening moments ago, the left channel suddenly got extremely loud and now when I mess with the volume knob, the left channel cuts in/out and is either way loud or almost inaudible.

Has anyone else run into this? Is this something quirky that can be fixed by something stupid and easy or is my amp broken?

EDIT: And it's definitely the amp...I tried both my Metrum Onyx and Adcom GDA-600 DACs as well as my Ether 2 and HD800 headphones and it's the same behavior no matter the rest of the chain. And it makes no difference if I'm on high or low gain. For the record, I'm using the Onyx's balanced out into the amp and the GDA-600 is SE-only.


----------



## Baten

klyrish said:


> So I've been using this has my daily amp since late November when I got it and out of nowhere while listening moments ago, the left channel suddenly got extremely loud and now when I mess with the volume knob, the left channel cuts in/out and is either way loud or almost inaudible.
> 
> Has anyone else run into this? Is this something quirky that can be fixed by something stupid and easy or is my amp broken?
> 
> EDIT: And it's definitely the amp...I tried both my Metrum Onyx and Adcom GDA-600 DACs as well as my Ether 2 and HD800 headphones and it's the same behavior no matter the rest of the chain. And it makes no difference if I'm on high or low gain. For the record, I'm using the Onyx's balanced out into the amp and the GDA-600 is SE-only.


Damn that sucks. Sounds like some internal failure, going by this thread that seems very rare.

@HeadAmpTeam ?


----------



## klyrish

I powered it off and just turned it back on...I'm almost positive it's an issue with the volume control. I have the DACT CT-24 upgrade and I can get the channels matched if I kind of futz with it to get it between ticks. But when it's messed up, it's like the left channel is stuck at max volume or cuts out entirely.


----------



## Arniesb

klyrish said:


> So I've been using this has my daily amp since late November when I got it and out of nowhere while listening moments ago, the left channel suddenly got extremely loud and now when I mess with the volume knob, the left channel cuts in/out and is either way loud or almost inaudible.
> 
> Has anyone else run into this? Is this something quirky that can be fixed by something stupid and easy or is my amp broken?
> 
> EDIT: And it's definitely the amp...I tried both my Metrum Onyx and Adcom GDA-600 DACs as well as my Ether 2 and HD800 headphones and it's the same behavior no matter the rest of the chain. And it makes no difference if I'm on high or low gain. For the record, I'm using the Onyx's balanced out into the amp and the GDA-600 is SE-only.


Never heard about  This issue and i read all mini and gsx mk2 treads.


----------



## tumpux

Just because ..., doesnt mean that ...


----------



## Dietmar Görtz

Hi all,
I am selling a 8 weeks old GSX Mini with ALPS RK27. 
Color is matt black.
1680,-€ including shipping (only EU). 
Condition like new!
Best,
Dietmar


----------



## Voxata

Too bad it's EU! I'm patiently awaiting a Mini on the used market.


----------



## holospringfan

Anyone has e


Dietmar Görtz said:


> Hi all,
> I am selling a 8 weeks old GSX Mini with ALPS RK27.


Any reason for selling?

I'm very interested in a GSX Mini in EU
anyone compared the GSX to one of the TOTL thx aaa amplifiers?


----------



## Relaxasaurus

Voxata said:


> Too bad it's EU! I'm patiently awaiting a Mini on the used market.



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/headamp-gsx-mini.929201/


----------



## mvvRAZ

Heyo! If anyone in the EU has a GSX Mini up for sale I’d love to get it off them - also considering getting one directly off Headamp but the customs and all that is a bit of a hassle :/


----------



## Baten

mvvRAZ said:


> Heyo! If anyone in the EU has a GSX Mini up for sale I’d love to get it off them - also considering getting one directly off Headamp but the customs and all that is a bit of a hassle :/


Wasn't there someone 5 posts above you or so


----------



## mvvRAZ

Baten said:


> Wasn't there someone 5 posts above you or so


Oh wow you’re right lmao I’m such an idiot  I’ll drop him a pm


----------



## mvvRAZ

Well as it turns out that one sold already

Soooo if anyone else in the EU happens to have one up for sale, drop me a message!


----------



## number1sixerfan (Apr 14, 2020)

Very stupid question. Is there anything needed to be able to run the mini balanced with a non-balanced source? (typically run RCAs, just a cable adapter or is that not needed?) Ordered mine last week, I'll have the Verite Closed and Abyss 1266 Phi TC running off them, can't wait!


----------



## klyrish

No. It balances unbalanced sources before output.


----------



## number1sixerfan

Figured that was likely the case. Thank you for confirming, really helpful!


----------



## mvvRAZ

Had the same question myself, but that sounds great. I've ordered mine so it should be here in a few weeks!


----------



## number1sixerfan

mvvRAZ said:


> Had the same question myself, but that sounds great. I've ordered mine so it should be here in a few weeks!



Mine shipped in right under a week. Just as they mentioned on the site in lead time. May not be weeks


----------



## mvvRAZ

number1sixerfan said:


> Mine shipped in right under a week. Just as they mentioned on the site in lead time. May not be weeks


I really hope that’s true!


----------



## number1sixerfan (Apr 24, 2020)

So I've had the amp now for a little under two weeks I think? I'd have to honestly say that from my experience this is a bargain of an amp. It is highly capable and refined.. and I wanted to wait until I had all my headphones before saying that. I was already using the Verite Closed and Abyss Phi TC.. but I've had 3 days now with the HD800s (which is new to me but I've owned like two HD800's, know the brand flagships well).

Pics and some comparisons between it and my stat rig here. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/qui...stax-009-sennheiser-he60-baby-orpheus.930051/ ..one thing to amend is that the TC bass distortion issue I had was 100% due to fit and is now fully resolved, it drives them beautifully.

A few notes on the Mini:
-ton of power. Really quite amazing that an amp this size has this much power. Drives the HD800 and TC with full bodied sound with ease
-gets the technical aspects right.. sounds very accurate, you'll get what the source and headphone gives you. Great detail, imaging and soundstaging
-Excellent bass presentation. Hard hitting, plenty of it and articulate while at it. This was a big plus for me
-Has a warm sound signature. Amazingly lush midrange and forgiving in the highs without rolling them off. Very beneficial to the HD800 and Phi TC imo. Sounds excellent with the VC, as it really accentuates it's warm/lush midrange.. some that may have the VC as their only can may want to compare with something more neutral first. (for me it's an amazing match)

Extremely impressed by the refinement and versatility of the amp, especially given the price. Like my BHSE, it simply sounds great with whatever you plug into it. Kudos to Justin and team. The only other amp I would like to hear just out of pure curiosity is the WA33. Not sure that I'll get to, but I'll be ok if I never do.


----------



## slamstar

holospringfan said:


> Anyone has e
> 
> Any reason for selling?
> 
> ...



Romania
https://www.audioweb.ro/headamp-gs-x-mini/


----------



## silversurfer616

Just ordered one from Addicted to Audio in AU. Hopefully my Lcd4 finally will sound the way I am hoping for. They have 10% off everything so all AU and NZ HeadFiers should check them out.


----------



## acguitar84

Has anyone compared the mini to a Phonitor X, Schiit Mjolnir 2 (mj2) or a Jotunheim? Thanks!


----------



## slamstar

godmax said:


> ...the satin blue king of the rack!



Beautiful rack. What is it?


----------



## Baten

slamstar said:


> Beautiful rack


----------



## number1sixerfan

godmax said:


> ...the satin blue king of the rack!



I think I've seen this stand already on the forums? Custom 3D printing? Really nice.

I have the GSX Mini in the same color and it's really impressive. Accidentally ordered it in the wrong color (BHSE is polished blue), but when I saw it, I actually liked it better than the polished.


----------



## Vangelis (May 8, 2020)

I’m just speculating but I would think the Headamp GX-Mini being a product sold direct without dealer markup might perform at a level of a three to four thousand amplifier like a Sim MOON 430HA.



I’m trying to get a perspective on the GX-Mini’s performance. I could live happily with a GX-Mini if it outperformed my older Headamp GS-1 or or Cavalli Liquid Carbon MKII. Both of these headphone amplifiers had a retail around $800. Has anyone owned or direct compared any of these three amplifiers to the GX-Mini?


----------



## MacedonianHero

Vangelis said:


> I’m just speculating but I would think the Headamp GX-Mini being a product sold direct without dealer markup might perform at a level of a three to four thousand amplifier like a Sim MOON 430HA.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m trying to get a perspective on the GX-Mini’s performance. I could live happily with a GX-Mini if it outperformed my older Headamp GS-1 or or Cavalli Liquid Carbon MKII. Both of these headphone amplifiers had a retail around $800. Has anyone owned or direct compared any of these three amplifiers to the GX-Mini?



I have...it clearly outperforms them. The GS_X mini competes with every solid state that I've heard costing 2-3X. So price isn't everything. Justin really knocked it out of the park with this beauty.


----------



## Tjkoch1999

Any one seen the published specs for the GSX Mini? Curious what the SNR is on this amp.


----------



## Baten

Tjkoch1999 said:


> Any one seen the published specs for the GSX Mini? Curious what the SNR is on this amp.


what specs? never seen any.


----------



## Tjkoch1999

Ok.. Thanks.. I have one sitting on my desk... sounds great. Thinking about getting one for my second system in the master BR....


----------



## slamstar

Baten said:


>


I meant useful


----------



## MacedonianHero

Baten said:


> what specs? never seen any.



I published them in my review here:

https://headphone.guru/the-headamp-...-amplifier-incredible-transparency-and-drive/

4W into 50 ohms...plenty for even the Susvara and Phi TC.


----------



## Baten

MacedonianHero said:


> I published them in my review here:
> 
> https://headphone.guru/the-headamp-...-amplifier-incredible-transparency-and-drive/
> 
> 4W into 50 ohms...plenty for even the Susvara and Phi TC.


Dayum that's some power.


----------



## Tjkoch1999

Thanks sir! Great review. Pretty much spot on in all the items that you covered.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Tjkoch1999 said:


> Thanks sir! Great review. Pretty much spot on in all the items that you covered.



Thank you....Justin really knocked it out of the park with this amp!


----------



## acguitar84

MacedonianHero said:


> Thank you....Justin really knocked it out of the park with this amp!


if you had to choose between the hpa4 and the mini which would you choose? You used to own the headamp gsx mk2 (the minis older bigger brother) and you like the mini better correct? Lastly, being as you review a lot of gear have you tried the SPL phonitor X? If so how does it compare to the mini? Thanks for your time!


----------



## Tjkoch1999

I’m also interested in a second amp but not sure what I want to do. I have a keen interest in the HPA4 as well.


----------



## Roasty

The hpa4 is a good amp, measures well, comes with remote and is an awesome line amp too. It is neutral as neutral can be. Lots of power to spare. 

The mini sounds a little bit warmer to me. I feel it has more bass than the hpa4, but just a little less tighter. amazing mids and smooth highs. It also sounds more 3d than the hpa4 which can sound "too neutral" and flat at times. 

If you have plans for a Benchmark stack (add dac and ahb2), HPA4 is the way to go. Otherwise, if I had to choose between the two, I'd go for the mini for its more overall pleasing sound.


----------



## Tjkoch1999

LOL... I have a Benchmark DAC3 L driving the Mini in my office... I’m considering moving the Mini to another room and get another amp...The HPA4 sounds great on paper


----------



## hikaru12

Does anyone have any impressions on how the Mini compares to the Mjolnir 2 especially with good tubes? I tried searching the thread and it seems like the MJ2 is on par which is disappointing considering it’s half the price of the Mini. I’ve been looking at it’s big brother and the ECP but I find the $3k+ asking price a bit steep for me which is why I hope the Mini would fit the bill. For me I’m looking for dynamics and detail as an improvement.


----------



## Mkoll

Just put in an order for a matte black. Very excited!

From recent posts, it sounds like they're shipping sooner nowadays compared to a few months ago. I hope this is the case.


----------



## mixman

hikaru12 said:


> Does anyone have any impressions on how the Mini compares to the Mjolnir 2 especially with good tubes? I tried searching the thread and it seems like the MJ2 is on par which is disappointing considering it’s half the price of the Mini. I’ve been looking at it’s big brother and the ECP but I find the $3k+ asking price a bit steep for me which is why I hope the Mini would fit the bill. For me I’m looking for dynamics and detail as an improvement.


I am also interested in knowing how the Mini and MJ2 compare as I am considering both units. If the MJ2 is even close I would more likely consider that.


----------



## thecrow

And the mini v auralic

i’m guessing that would maybe be a slight upgrade but more of a side “upgrade” (or whatever you call that) and not worth the extra outlay (of buying and selling).

 I’ve looked at it many times but have not been pushed over the edge to buy the mini (without a demo)


----------



## cdanguyen08

Mkoll said:


> Just put in an order for a matte black. Very excited!
> 
> From recent posts, it sounds like they're shipping sooner nowadays compared to a few months ago. I hope this is the case.



I ordered a Matte Black on the 15th. It just shipped today. I think the new 3 week timeline is accurate as of now.


----------



## acguitar84

hikaru12 said:


> Does anyone have any impressions on how the Mini compares to the Mjolnir 2 especially with good tubes? I tried searching the thread and it seems like the MJ2 is on par which is disappointing considering it’s half the price of the Mini. I’ve been looking at it’s big brother and the ECP but I find the $3k+ asking price a bit steep for me which is why I hope the Mini would fit the bill. For me I’m looking for dynamics and detail as an improvement.


Are you "mostly" happy with the RME/MJ2 combo though? I've been running RME/Jot and for the most part am happy with that. However, I've been considering an upgrade to MJ2/PhonitorX/mini or HPA4. I've also considered the Violectric V280 but after reading impressions on it, I don't think it's what I'm looking for. 

It would be interesting to find out if it's worth spending the extra grand on the mini over the MJ2. It's frustrating that there aren't more "mini" listening impressions on this thread. If you do take a leap of faith and order a mini, please post comparisons with the MJ2. That would make for some good reading!


----------



## hikaru12 (May 11, 2020)

acguitar84 said:


> Are you "mostly" happy with the RME/MJ2 combo though? I've been running RME/Jot and for the most part am happy with that. However, I've been considering an upgrade to MJ2/PhonitorX/mini or HPA4. I've also considered the Violectric V280 but after reading impressions on it, I don't think it's what I'm looking for.
> 
> It would be interesting to find out if it's worth spending the extra grand on the mini over the MJ2. It's frustrating that there aren't more "mini" listening impressions on this thread. If you do take a leap of faith and order a mini, please post comparisons with the MJ2. That would make for some good reading!



I have good tubes on it including Holy Grails which puts me at about $1k including the price of the tubes - half the cost of the mini. The one thing I wish I could change is the top end can get a little glarey on the MJ2 so the Mini would be nice as it seems to have a smooth top end. I also want more detail which I can’t get from a hybrid at this point. I like it but I know I could do better.

Im more than likely going to get the Mini unless I can be swayed by improvement to dollar points for the GSX MK2. Some have said on this thread that you’re getting 90% of the sound and less dynamics with this amp as compared to it a older brother.


----------



## Tjkoch1999

hikaru12 said:


> Does anyone have any impressions on how the Mini compares to the Mjolnir 2 especially with good tubes? I tried searching the thread and it seems like the MJ2 is on par which is disappointing considering it’s half the price of the Mini. I’ve been looking at it’s big brother and the ECP but I find the $3k+ asking price a bit steep for me which is why I hope the Mini would fit the bill. For me I’m looking for dynamics and detail as an improvement.


Are you referring to Schiit Mjolnir 2???


----------



## mixman

hikaru12 said:


> I have good tubes on it including Holy Grails which puts me at about $1k including the price of the tubes - half the cost of the mini. The one thing I wish I could change is the top end can get a little glarey on the MJ2 so the Mini would be nice as it seems to have a smooth top end. I also want more detail which I can’t get from a hybrid at this point. I like it but I know I could do better.
> 
> Im more than likely going to get the Mini unless I can be swayed by improvement to dollar points for the GSX MK2. Some have said on this thread that you’re getting 90% of the sound and less dynamics with this amp as compared to it a older brother.


It’s the detail aspect in which I had a problem with another hybrid the LP. I am wondering if the MJ2 has the same problem. If so, then the Mini seems to be just about the only amp to really be a big improvement under $2k.


----------



## hikaru12 (May 11, 2020)

mixman said:


> It’s the detail aspect in which I had a problem with another hybrid the LP. I am wondering if the MJ2 has the same problem. If so, then the Mini seems to be just about the only amp to really be a big improvement under $2k.



The LP is a lot more thick which obscures detail and the MJ2 can run balanced so with the right tubes I don’t see that being an issue. Detail is just “ok” on this amp I’d say. 

The MJ2 really does get a lot of it’s sound from the tubes used. It also gets a lot more forward and aggressive sounding when running balanced.

It’s a shame Doug from ECP is not running the DSHA-2 anymore that amp from what I’ve read was the best SS amp at $2k.



Tjkoch1999 said:


> Are you referring to Schiit Mjolnir 2???



Yes.


----------



## mixman

hikaru12 said:


> The LP is a lot more thick which obscures detail and the MJ2 can run balanced so with the right tubes I don’t see that being an issue. Detail is just “ok” on this amp I’d say.
> 
> The MJ2 really does get a lot of it’s sound from the tubes used. It also gets a lot more forward and aggressive sounding when running balanced.
> 
> ...


Well that’s a shame the MJ2 it’s just “ok” on detail. You can get the V281 on sale every now and then, not sure how that competes with the Mini. It seems like the ICan Pro has been left behind in comparison though.


----------



## hikaru12

mixman said:


> Well that’s a shame the MJ2 it’s just “ok” on detail. You can get the V281 on sale every now and then, not sure how that competes with the Mini. It seems like the ICan Pro has been left behind in comparison though.



Really good SS that do a lot right (tonality, soundstage, etc) are hard to come by. I think the lack of listening impressions are also because this amp has big backlogs and people have reported waiting up to 3 months to get it. Hopefully with ramped up production we’ll start seeing more listening impressions.


----------



## mixman

hikaru12 said:


> Really good SS that do a lot right (tonality, soundstage, etc) are hard to come by. I think the lack of listening impressions are also because this amp has big backlogs and people have reported waiting up to 3 months to get it. Hopefully with ramped up production we’ll start seeing more listening impressions.


Well the mini has been out for a while and reviewed. The backlog has reportedly been fixed as there is now an “only” confirmed three week wait. I think there is just a given here that the mini is a quality product that is superior to most in it’s price bracket.


----------



## Tjkoch1999

I ordered my GSX Mini on Feb 27th and it shipped the same day.


----------



## KaiserTK

As someone who had the LP and MJ2 both with relatively good tubes, I definitely like the Mini over both of them. 
Especially when it comes to clean transient response, low end extension, and generally more macro/micro detail. MJ2 with good tubes can get you better macrodynamics, but it feels too exaggerated to me and dynamics of the Mini seems to be more natural but still impactful. 
But even being hybrids, the LP especially had nice tube decay and good depth perception. However for a SS amp, the Mini does an excellent job at not giving you that “flat plane” kind of response that I got from amps like the THX ones.
Compared to its bigger sibling the Mk2, I would have liked a bit more dynamics and treble extension in the Mini, but a relatively warmer tone fits more of my listening preference anyway.


----------



## hikaru12 (May 12, 2020)

KaiserTK said:


> As someone who had the LP and MJ2 both with relatively good tubes, I definitely like the Mini over both of them.
> Especially when it comes to clean transient response, low end extension, and generally more macro/micro detail. MJ2 with good tubes can get you better macrodynamics, but it feels too exaggerated to me and dynamics of the Mini seems to be more natural but still impactful.
> But even being hybrids, the LP especially had nice tube decay and good depth perception. However for a SS amp, the Mini does an excellent job at not giving you that “flat plane” kind of response that I got from amps like the THX ones.
> Compared to its bigger sibling the Mk2, I would have liked a bit more dynamics and treble extension in the Mini, but a relatively warmer tone fits more of my listening preference anyway.



I've noticed this too - the MJ2 seems to respond to the gain boost from the tubes which results in pretty beefy dynamics to the point where I have to turn the volume down sometimes. Does the MK2 have better soundstage than the Mini as well? If I go for the $3k route it would either be the MK2 or one of Doug from ECP's amps.

The MK2 seems more appealing to me from a sound perspective since I'm planning on going for a Spring DAC which to me has a sweeter, warmish tone so perhaps with the Mini that would be too much of a good thing?


----------



## KaiserTK

hikaru12 said:


> I've noticed this too - the MJ2 seems to respond to the gain boost from the tubes which results in pretty beefy dynamics to the point where I have to turn the volume down sometimes. Does the MK2 have better soundstage than the Mini as well? If I go for the $3k route it would either be the MK2 or one of Doug from ECP's amps.
> 
> The MK2 seems more appealing to me from a sound perspective since I'm planning on going for a Spring DAC which to me has a sweeter, warmish tone so perhaps with the Mini that would be too much of a good thing?


Mk2 has more “height” in its presentation than the Mini. Also usually more unforgiving towards poor mastering. I don’t think the pairing would be too warm, but that’s just my opinion. Spring 2 is a Dac I’ve had my eyes on for a while, would love to hear your impressions on it once you get it.

DSHA-3F and BW2 are SS amps I really want to listen to someday as well.


----------



## acguitar84

Ordered a purple one tonight, can't wait to hear it.


----------



## vonBaron

Epic battle incoming! 
It's normal that i hear hum on high gain? 
I'm little disappointed about that...


----------



## Baten

vonBaron said:


> Epic battle incoming!
> It's normal that i hear hum on high gain?
> I'm little disappointed about that...


Needs more info!


----------



## slamstar

vonBaron said:


> Epic battle incoming!



Good luck!
How I wish to find second hand GS-X Mini in EU


----------



## vonBaron

Baten said:


> Needs more info!


Will come!



slamstar said:


> Good luck!
> How I wish to find second hand GS-X Mini in EU


Thank you!
For now i like my Pro ICan more so...


----------



## vonBaron

Well i think i will be selling GS-X mini soon.
It's not that my taste.
Yes, it has better resolution, revelant and soundstage than my Pro ICan on SS mode
But i don't want AMP that brings evrything out.
Pro ICan is dead silinet on evry gain not like GS-X mini.
Pro ICan is more smooth, musical, and has tubes


----------



## Rattle

vonBaron said:


> Well i think i will be selling GS-X mini soon.
> It's not that my taste.
> Yes, it has better resolution, revelant and soundstage than my Pro ICan on SS mode
> But i don't want AMP that brings evrything out.
> ...



what headphones are you getting noise with ? One of the things the few people have mentioned together is how silent this amp is without noise. I find it odd you have this issue ?


----------



## vonBaron (May 13, 2020)

MrSpeakers Ether Flow, but only in high gain.
But this hum is very low, i must really strain my hearing.


----------



## Rattle

vonBaron said:


> MrSpeakers Ether Flow, but only in high gain.



well they are 23ohms or something silly. Balanced or SE anyone know what the mini measures out the balanced jack ?


----------



## vonBaron (May 13, 2020)

I use XLR output.
Low gain is good too.
Don't get me wrong, it's great AMP but with good recordings.


----------



## vonBaron

Maybe ALPS volume control will be better for me instead DACT.


----------



## number1sixerfan

vonBaron said:


> I use XLR output.
> Low gain is good too.
> Don't get me wrong, it's great AMP but with good recordings.



I think that's fair, gotta do what works for your preferences. It is very revealing. The warmth of the amp tends to help a bit with that, at least with issues with highs in recordings. But it is a little bit unforgiving. I prefer the most detail possible but I get why people may not in that regard.


----------



## ksorota

vonBaron said:


> Maybe ALPS volume control will be better for me instead DACT.



I would not expect the Alps pot to be any different in regards to background noise as compared to the DACT.  The DACT technically should have better channel matching at low volumes where attenuation has the greatest affect.


----------



## vonBaron

But i read that ALPS GS-X mini has more warmth than DACT.
Maybe somone want trade in?


----------



## Baten

vonBaron said:


> But i read that ALPS GS-X mini has more warmth than DACT.



That seems quite silly lol it's just two different attenuators.


----------



## vonBaron

Maybe, but loot of people hear diffrence bettwen attenuators.


----------



## Tjkoch1999

I am also looking at selling... still keep going back to the HPA4


----------



## Tjkoch1999

vonBaron said:


> Epic battle incoming!
> It's normal that i hear hum on high gain?
> I'm little disappointed about that...


Let me do some testing. I have a 2 month old unit...Its in my home office and I use it every day... no hum so far.


----------



## vonBaron (May 14, 2020)

Well in my Pro ICan i hear none hum on evry gain.
I hear this little hum even when i unplug my XLR cables.


----------



## number1sixerfan

Tjkoch1999 said:


> I am also looking at selling... still keep going back to the HPA4



Care to share some impressions?


----------



## hikaru12

vonBaron said:


> MrSpeakers Ether Flow, but only in high gain.
> But this hum is very low, i must really strain my hearing.



Have you tried the setup in full balanced to see if you still get the hum issue? Ether 2 are relatively sensitive so they should not be able to pick up hum unless you're fully out at like 5 o clock on the pot. 



KaiserTK said:


> is a Dac I’ve had my eyes on for a while, would love to hear your impressions on it once you get it.



Will do I think my final config is going to be that and a red Mini.


----------



## Tjkoch1999

I was able to play with the High gain setting...I have Sennheiser HD800s cans connected via a 4 pin XLR. I am also using balanced in from a Benchmark DAC3. Zero noise on low or high gain. I have not used the RCA/Single ended inputs since I've had this... I can dig out my Hugo and connect and see if there is any difference on the RCA inputs.


----------



## vonBaron

Day 2 with GS-X mini. 
Hum on high gain is still there but it's OK becouse on low gain i never past 12 o'clock. 
Now i find it very pleasant, very detail but not overwhelming, resolution is great, scene is big, very fast and accurate. 
Now I'm very likely to keep him.


----------



## Tjkoch1999

vonBaron said:


> Day 2 with GS-X mini.
> Hum on high gain is still there but it's OK becouse on low gain i never past 12 o'clock.
> Now i find it very pleasant, very detail but not overwhelming, resolution is great, scene is big, very fast and accurate.
> Now I'm very likely to keep him.


Great!!!!
Its my every day amp... Im 100% remote and I've been VERY impressed with what I've been listening to over the past 7 weeks...


----------



## Vangelis

vonBaron said:


> Epic battle incoming!
> It's normal that i hear hum on high gain?
> I'm little disappointed about that...


I would think you have a ground loop problem. More than likely are you using the single-ended cables, not balanced . Troubleshoot this by trying different power strips or unplugging different components that are plugged in but not running as part of the system.


----------



## Tjkoch1999

Vangelis said:


> I would think you have a ground loop problem. More than likely are you using the single-ended cables, not balanced . Troubleshoot this by trying different power strips or unplugging different components that are plugged in but not running as part of the system.


Another trick is to lift the ground on the power cord. Odd that this amp would have this issue.


----------



## vonBaron

Vangelis said:


> I would think you have a ground loop problem. More than likely are you using the single-ended cables, not balanced . Troubleshoot this by trying different power strips or unplugging different components that are plugged in but not running as part of the system.


My whole setup is fully balanced.


----------



## Tjkoch1999

vonBaron said:


> My whole setup is fully balanced.


As is mine. I am using Sennheiser HD800s


----------



## vonBaron

And i never had ground loop problem. 
Like i said my Pro ICan is dead silent.


----------



## vonBaron

What power cord do you recommend using with GS-X mini?


----------



## Tjkoch1999

I have a PS Audio Power Station 3 and a PS audio PerfectWave cable AC-3 for the GSX Mini and the Benchmark DAC3 L


----------



## vonBaron

Thanks 
I now use Furutech FP-314Ag-II with golden plugs and I'm curious is even worth pay more for better AC cord.


----------



## Baten

vonBaron said:


> Thanks
> I now use Furutech FP-314Ag-II with golden plugs and I'm curious is even worth pay more for better AC cord.


Nah.


----------



## LeMoviedave

I am wondering if anyone can lend their personal experience to my "problem".  I have a Hifiman Arya, and I love the thing.  It is my endgame headphone, for sure.  As I DAC, I am using the Bifrost 2, and I am quite satisfied with it.  My amp is the Gilmore Lite mk2.  Like every other mk2 owner, I am waiting (im)patiently for the new power supply to be released, and then to let that be my endgame setup.  There is still this nagging voice in my head that says I should save up, ignore the power supply and get the GS-X mini instead.  Does anyone here have experience with the Arya and the mk2 and mini?  I welcome anyone's input!


----------



## vonBaron (May 20, 2020)

Great synergy!
BTW Anyone compares Bryston BHA-1 to GS-X mini?


----------



## ksorota

vonBaron said:


> Great synergy!
> BTW Anyone compares Bryston BHA-1 to GS-X mini?


Are you using wywires platinum... easily my favorite cable?!


----------



## vonBaron

Yes i am 
Better than VIVO IMO.


----------



## SupperTime

vonBaron said:


> Great synergy!
> BTW Anyone compares Bryston BHA-1 to GS-X mini?


I too am curious how these 3 compare each other. Additionally to Hugo 2 as well


----------



## Richardhoos

Question for those of you using a Chord Qutest with the GSX-Mini — do you use the Qutest on 2 or 3 volts?


----------



## audiohifizrh

Hello Head-Fi family

Long time reader but very first post.

Just quickly wanted to share my impressions of the Headamp GSX-Mini. 
I received mine a couple of months ago and i'm completly blown away by its performance! This is endgame for me. It drives my Abyss Diana perfectly (she loves some serious power), and i'm also impressed with how the performance of the HD600 elevates.
Tonality, clarity, details,... I don't have the vocabulary to really explain how good I think this amplifier is.
A must-listen for every headphone lover.

Huge thanks to the Headamp-Team - What an amazing amp you came up with.

Cheers


----------



## LeMoviedave

audiohifizrh said:


> Hello Head-Fi family
> 
> Long time reader but very first post.
> 
> ...


But what did you think of it?


----------



## audiohifizrh

I'll try my best to explain

Bass: is texured, very resolving and always in control
Mids: sound natural & musical
Highs: are extended & very clean with lots of details but never harsh

Overall it sounds natural / neutral to me, maybe with a hint of warmth. I would say a balanced, very detailed, yet still smooth sounding amplifier.
But of course, hearing is different from person to person.

& build-quality ist top notch. Feels very sturdy.


----------



## vonBaron

audiohifizrh said:


> Hello Head-Fi family
> 
> Long time reader but very first post.
> 
> ...


Same to me, I think It's my end game AMP too.


----------



## vonBaron

audiohifizrh said:


> I'll try my best to explain
> 
> Bass: is texured, very resolving and always in control
> Mids: sound natural & musical
> ...


Yep, that just GS-X mini in short note


----------



## LeMoviedave

audiohifizrh said:


> I'll try my best to explain
> 
> Bass: is texured, very resolving and always in control
> Mids: sound natural & musical
> ...


I meant my comment as a joke.  Glad you love it.  Just ordered on myself


----------



## ksorota

audiohifizrh said:


> Hello Head-Fi family
> 
> Long time reader but very first post.
> 
> ...



Curious which headphones you are using primarily with the mini...multiple pairs? What color did you go with?

Looking forward to owning this amp myself!


----------



## thecrow

audiohifizrh said:


> I'll try my best to explain
> 
> Bass: is texured, very resolving and always in control
> Mids: sound natural & musical
> ...





vonBaron said:


> Yep, that just GS-X mini in short note



thanks for that info

can I ask what amps have you come from leading into the gsx mini, as an idea of what you’ve been used to


----------



## vonBaron

I still have IFi Pro ICan.


----------



## thecrow

vonBaron said:


> I still have IFi Pro ICan.


i've demoed the ifi oro ican and almost almost bought it. I had the cayin iha6 and that (to my ears) just under the ability of the ifi - too close to upgrade at the time

can i trouble you for a couple of comments of the ifi (non tube setting) v the gsx mini


----------



## vonBaron

GS-X MINI has better treble than Pro ICan, better timbre and resolution but still non over emphasis. 
Same gose to bas, on GS-X goes lower and has better control. 
In mindrange both are great, both has touch of warmth and great resolution. 
Overall GS-X is little faster, has better resolution, i can hear more detail, sound stage is bigger. 
Pro ICan is still very good AMP (and it has tubes!) but for neutral or slightly warmer headphones i prefer GS-X mini.


----------



## thecrow

vonBaron said:


> GS-X MINI has better treble than Pro ICan, better timbre and resolution but still non over emphasis.
> Same gose to bas, on GS-X goes lower and has better control.
> In mindrange both are great, both has touch of warmth and great resolution.
> Overall GS-X is little faster, has better resolution, i can hear more detail, sound stage is bigger.
> Pro ICan is still very good AMP (and it has tubes!) but for neutral or slightly warmer headphones i prefer GS-X mini.


thanks for that - much appreciated

how about for something like the utopia or he1000se that can have energy in the top end?
would you say the gsx mini treble is better in quality but the ifi (non tube) is less ikely to be too bright up there relative to the gsx mini?


----------



## vonBaron

Yep, treble quality is better on GS-X mini than Pro ICan, for headphones with big stock ammount of treble i rather go for ICan rather GS-X mini.
But i didn't listen Utopia or HR-1000se so im not 100% sure.


----------



## acguitar84

vonBaron said:


> GS-X MINI has better treble than Pro ICan, better timbre and resolution but still non over emphasis.
> Same gose to bas, on GS-X goes lower and has better control.
> In mindrange both are great, both has touch of warmth and great resolution.
> Overall GS-X is little faster, has better resolution, i can hear more detail, sound stage is bigger.
> Pro ICan is still very good AMP (and it has tubes!) but for neutral or slightly warmer headphones i prefer GS-X mini.


Man! It's posts like these that make me impatient lol. My mini is currently on order, and I am "patiently" waiting to hear it!! It should sound amazing with the RME feeding it and HD800s or HD650!


----------



## cdanguyen08

acguitar84 said:


> Man! It's posts like these that make me impatient lol. My mini is currently on order, and I am "patiently" waiting to hear it!! It should sound amazing with the RME feeding it and HD800s or HD650!



I got my mini earlier today! and This is the setup I'm using right now. So far I've been enjoying the mini. I do have to say it does get a bit warm. I may pick up a small fan (I know someone linked one earlier in the thread) since I currently live where its hot mostly all year round.


----------



## Mkoll

cdanguyen08 said:


> I got my mini earlier today! and This is the setup I'm using right now. So far I've been enjoying the mini. I do have to say it does get a bit warm. I may pick up a small fan (I know someone linked one earlier in the thread) since I currently live where its hot mostly all year round.


How long did it take to ship from when you ordered? I'm hoping for a shipping notification any day now.


----------



## vonBaron

Now i pluged my Final D8000 into GS-X and hooooolyyyy!!!
I didn't expect that sound from SE output (i have very good XLR cable but is broken).


----------



## cdanguyen08

Mkoll said:


> How long did it take to ship from when you ordered? I'm hoping for a shipping notification any day now.



It took me 3 weeks from the day I ordered to ship. I ordered a Matte Black with a dact volume control.


----------



## thecrow

vonBaron said:


> Yep, treble quality is better on GS-X mini than Pro ICan, for headphones with big stock ammount of treble i rather go for ICan rather GS-X mini.
> But i didn't listen Utopia or HR-1000se so im not 100% sure.


Thanks again


----------



## OreoMonster

Did anyone post a review on Headamp.com for GS-X mini and get a T-shirt from them? I posted a review in March and sent a couple of private messages to @justin w. but haven't received any replies from him yet.


----------



## audiohifizrh

ksorota said:


> Curious which headphones you are using primarily with the mini...multiple pairs? What color did you go with?
> 
> Looking forward to owning this amp myself!



At the moment I primarily use an Abyss Diana & a Sennheiser HD600 with the GSX mini (always looking for new family members)
I got the "Satin Champagne" color which is beautiful and similar to Accuphase products.


----------



## audiohifizrh

thecrow said:


> thanks for that info
> 
> can I ask what amps have you come from leading into the gsx mini, as an idea of what you’ve been used to



I used to own a Burson Soloist and I still have a RME DAC 2 (I use ist as a DAC mainly) 

As you can imagine, the GSX-Mini is a nice upgrade over these


----------



## vonBaron

Can you guys know how to order extra front panels?


----------



## ksorota

vonBaron said:


> Can you guys know how to order extra front panels?



I do not believe that it is an official option. Best to contact Justin and discuss possibilities.


----------



## mixman

Anyone here ever own the V281 or V280? If so, how did they compare to the mini?


----------



## vonBaron

Stunning!


----------



## LeMoviedave

V280 vs GS-X Mini

I didn't have them head to head, but the Mini is more neutral, bigger soundstage.  The V280 has a warmer, heavier sound.  It is smoother and a bit more lush.


----------



## thecrow

LeMoviedave said:


> V280 vs GS-X Mini
> 
> I didn't have them head to head, but the Mini is more neutral, bigger soundstage.  The V280 has a warmer, heavier sound.  It is smoother and a bit more lush.


And the v280 is cheap on Drop


----------



## LeMoviedave

I do think the Mini is the better of the two, but it really does depend on what one is looking for.  They are both fine amps.


----------



## mixman

LeMoviedave said:


> V280 vs GS-X Mini
> 
> I didn't have them head to head, but the Mini is more neutral, bigger soundstage.  The V280 has a warmer, heavier sound.  It is smoother and a bit more lush.


Yeah that's what i thought from the comments about the V280, that is is warmer and more lush, which would probably be a bad combo for my Empy and maybe even the Verite too? The Empy need a more neutral not lush amp and with the Verite, if I get lush should probably be a tube amp.



thecrow said:


> And the v280 is cheap on Drop



That's exactly why I was asking. I would prefer to spend a little less and the V280 is about the right amount, but I am not sure it's a great match for my cans.


----------



## LeMoviedave

mixman said:


> Yeah that's what i thought from the comments about the V280, that is is warmer and more lush, which would probably be a bad combo for my Empy and maybe even the Verite too? The Empy need a more neutral not lush amp and with the Verite, if I get lush should probably be a tube amp.
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly why I was asking. I would prefer to spend a little less and the V280 is about the right amount, but I am not sure it's a great match for my cans.


How do you feel the THX matches with your phones?


----------



## thecrow (May 26, 2020)

mixman said:


> Yeah that's what i thought from the comments about the V280, that is is warmer and more lush, which would probably be a bad combo for my Empy and maybe even the Verite too? The Empy need a more neutral not lush amp and with the Verite, if I get lush should probably be a tube amp.
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly why I was asking. I would prefer to spend a little less and the V280 is about the right amount, but I am not sure it's a great match for my cans.


I’m not sure if it will match the empyreans.
i’ve heard the v281 with the hekv2 and that worked well so I’m hoping/ trusting that it will work well with my hekse and utopia.

at that price i thought it’s worth having a crack


and since the v280 is on the way out if i wanted to sell it I wouldn’t lose much when buying at that price

(and the v280 would complememt my auralic taurus well)


----------



## mixman

LeMoviedave said:


> How do you feel the THX matches with your phones?


I think the THX matches well. It's quite remarkable for a what a $300 amp. I have been to CanJam and heard amps costing a lot more that sounded no better. I would however like a different flavor, maybe more punch, larger soundstage? I have heard the Mini and do think it is outstanding.


----------



## LeMoviedave

The Mini is more similar to the THX, but better.  I found myself wanting a tad more sparkle than I got from the V280.  YMMV


----------



## mixman

LeMoviedave said:


> The Mini is more similar to the THX, but better.  I found myself wanting a tad more sparkle than I got from the V280.  YMMV


Yeah the V280 might match my SE better, but with my warmer cans might sound dull. For me it's either the mini or possible tubes with not too much of a lush tube roll.


----------



## ayang02

Has anyone done an in-depth review of the mini vs THX AAA 789? I have seen people say the THX amps don’t have great soundstage. But I do wonder how much better the Mini is. Also an Empyrean user here....


----------



## Slim1970

mixman said:


> Yeah the V280 might match my SE better, but with my warmer cans might sound dull. For me it's either the mini or possible tubes with not too much of a lush tube roll.


You are definitely onto something in your thinking. When I was demoing the Empyrean's, I tried them out on my Cavalli Liquid Carbon 2.0. It's a warm sounding amp and the Empyrean's definitely lost a lot of detail and clarity. The HEKse's faired much better on this amp. I also tried the Empyrean's on the GL Mk2 and it synergized a lot better and the sound was much more to my liking. The GS-X mini out performs the GL Mk2. The sound signature I'm sure is similar, but better. I'm thinking it will be a good match not only for your Empyrean's but also the other headphones in your collection as well.


----------



## mixman

Slim1970 said:


> You are definitely onto something in your thinking. When I was demoing the Empyrean's, I tried them out on my Cavalli Liquid Carbon 2.0. It's a warm sounding amp and the Empyrean's definitely lost a lot of detail and clarity. The HEKse's faired much better on this amp. I also tried the Empyrean's on the GL Mk2 and it synergized a lot better and the sound was much more to my liking. The GS-X mini out performs the GL Mk2. The sound signature I'm sure is similar, but better. I'm thinking it will be a good match not only for your Empyrean's but also the other headphones in your collection as well.


Thanks Slim, that's what I was thinking. Another member mentioned the same thing. He has the LP and said the synergy was prety bad with the Empy, made them sound way too bloated, so much so that he ended up selling them. I believe synergy is more important than many think.


----------



## Slim1970

mixman said:


> Thanks Slim, that's what I was thinking. Another member mentioned the same thing. He has the LP and said the synergy was prety bad with the Empy, made them sound way too bloated, so much so that he ended up selling them. I believe synergy is more important than many think.


Synergy is very important. Unfortunately, an amp that makes one headphone sound good makes the next headphone sound like crap. So finding the right system to get the best out of all of your headphones can be frustrating. It was part of the reason why I went with the Pro iCan as my first amp because it offered a lot of flexibility. It worked for everything until I got my Susvara's. Sure it could power them, but they were dry sounding and lacked musicality. So I was on the hunt again trying to find an amp with good power that could also be musical and had good technical abilities.  

From what I've been reading about the GS-X mini it sounds like it has the right mixture of all of those specs. I really want to hear it and compare it my conductor 3XR. Just to satisfy my own curiosity. Good luck in your search....


----------



## LeMoviedave

ayang02 said:


> Has anyone done an in-depth review of the mini vs THX AAA 789? I have seen people say the THX amps don’t have great soundstage. But I do wonder how much better the Mini is. Also an Empyrean user here....


There is a post on Hifiguides forum here, from about 8 days ago, that offers a good comparison.
https://forum.hifiguides.com/t/headamp-gs-x-mini-balanced-headphone-amplifier-pre-amp/7331/51


----------



## vonBaron

It is 100% safe to turn off GS-X mini with headphones pluged in?
On low gain i hear little crank but on high gain this crank is loud.


----------



## LeMoviedave

vonBaron said:


> It is 100% safe to turn off GS-X mini with headphones pluged in?
> On low gain i hear little crank but on high gain this crank is loud.


Justin says yes.


----------



## ksorota

I am sure someone has asked this question, but I could not find it on here.  Is there a functional purpose to the interesting placed holes around the amplification circuits?  Seems that they are ready to accept some components unlike the holes located in other areas on the board around the volume pot and power supply.  

Are they just for design flourish?  They are an interesting touch if so. 

Keith


----------



## justin w.

Those are ventilation + thermal coupling holes. The smaller holes do a better job coupling the copper heatsink plane on the top to the bottom of the board and the larger holes allow more rising air flow


----------



## Roasty

Sorry if this has been asked before.
With all the holes on the top cover, is it OK/recommended/not needed to maybe blow in some air to clear out the dust that gets into the unit? For eg those compressed air cans that some folks use to clean the inside of PCs. Admittedly I don't clean my gear regularly and sometimes when I do get to wipe it down, there is a layer of dust on it and I'm sure some dust inevitably gets into the unit.


----------



## silversurfer616

Just received my amp and whatever headphone(Lcd4, HD800S, Eikon, Kennerton Thridi)is plugged in, it sounds really fantastic.
Very happy about purchase and a big Thank You to A2A in Melbourne for giving me a special price and sending it out during covid19 restrictions.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

silversurfer616 said:


> Just received my amp and whatever headphone(Lcd4, HD800S, Eikon, Kennerton Thridi)is plugged in, it sounds really fantastic.
> Very happy about purchase and a big Thank You to A2A in Melbourne for giving me a special price and sending it out during covid19 restrictions.





I see you have the Utopia in your signature. If you still have it, could you please comment on the pairing? 
what color did you get? Any photos?


----------



## MacedonianHero

Liu Junyuan said:


> I see you have the Utopia in your signature. If you still have it, could you please comment on the pairing?
> what color did you get? Any photos?



I have both here and love the combination. The colour is colourless to my ears with a touch of warmth thanks to the GS-X mini. Just sublime combination!


----------



## acguitar84

MacedonianHero said:


> I have both here and love the combination. The colour is colourless to my ears with a touch of warmth thanks to the GS-X mini. Just sublime combination!


I can't wait to get my gsx mini. I got confirmation it's shipping now, so my guess is I'll have it Tuesday. Can't wait! I'm really interested in hearing how it does with my Grado PS1000e!


----------



## MacedonianHero

acguitar84 said:


> I can't wait to get my gsx mini. I got confirmation it's shipping now, so my guess is I'll have it Tuesday. Can't wait! I'm really interested in hearing how it does with my Grado PS1000e!



I love this amp with my PS2000e, so you should be very impressed with your setup too! Congrats!


----------



## silversurfer616

Liu Junyuan said:


> I see you have the Utopia in your signature. If you still have it, could you please comment on the pairing?
> what color did you get? Any photos?


Because you’ve asked....sorry, for iPad photo.
Colour is black and I have sold the Utopia due to the small soundstage.
At the moment just burning in with different headphones...only day 3.


----------



## jp11801

Just got mine in matte black and absolutely love this amp!! Rocking the Rosson RAD-0 and Focal Utopia and both are sublime out of this amp


----------



## MacedonianHero

jp11801 said:


> Just got mine in matte black and absolutely love this amp!! Rocking the Rosson RAD-0 and Focal Utopia and both are sublime out of this amp



Brilliant amp from sensitive IEMs all the way up to my Susvara. Great power and drive, but nimble enough for say my Empire Ears Zeus ADEL or Valkyrie. Not many amps can do that! Congrats!


----------



## vonBaron

jp11801 said:


> Just got mine in matte black and absolutely love this amp!! Rocking the Rosson RAD-0 and Focal Utopia and both are sublime out of this amp


I find GS-X mini too warm for RAD-0 but maybe your DAC is bright.


----------



## MacedonianHero

vonBaron said:


> I find GS-X mini too warm for RAD-0 but maybe your DAC is bright.



My DACs are the DAVE and Hugo2 and I find it just on the warmer side of neutral with both.


----------



## vonBaron

Damn i always think that Hugo2 and TT are bright, maybe bright is wrong word but detalited/sharp


----------



## MacedonianHero

vonBaron said:


> Damn i always think that Hugo2 and TT are bright, maybe bright is wrong word but detalited/sharp



Detailed sure. The TT is warmer than the H2 though to my ears.


----------



## vonBaron

TT or TT2? 
I listen both and TT2 was little warmer.


----------



## MacedonianHero

vonBaron said:


> TT or TT2?
> I listen both and TT2 was little warmer.



Both are warmer than the Hugo2 (and I would say would be on the warmer side of neutral too).


----------



## vonBaron

Hmm i must someday loan TT2 becouse i only heard it in store.


----------



## hikaru12

So is the consensus that warm headphones don’t particularly pair well with the Mini? Right now at the $2k price point I’ve stumbled upon the Holo Azure and this guy and while the Azure is detailed and neutral it’s a bit lean on power.


----------



## thecrow (Jun 10, 2020)

.


----------



## thecrow (Jun 10, 2020)

hikaru12 said:


> So is the consensus that warm headphones don’t particularly pair well with the Mini?


not at all from what I’ve read

for example



MisterMoJo said:


> What do people think about the pairing of the LCD 4 with the Mini?  Good?  Warm?  Bright?





MacedonianHero said:


> Brilliant...perfect pairing with plenty of drive! Very natural and transparent pairing!


----------



## hikaru12

thecrow said:


> not at all from what I’ve read
> 
> for example



But the LCD 4 is pretty neutral. The 3 is more warm than it is. Empys and Rad0 are both warm and from reading the thread they’re a bad fit as well.


----------



## mixman

hikaru12 said:


> But the LCD 4 is pretty neutral. The 3 is more warm than it is. Empys and Rad0 are both warm and from reading the thread they’re a bad fit as well.


The LCD 4 is considered a warm if not dark headphone, even by people that love it. Kinda far from neutral, though not really a bad thing.


----------



## silversurfer616

On my 4th pair of Lcd4 and they all sound(ed) different but the GSX Mini is by far the best amp I heard them with. You can’t go wrong with this amp...that’s me after a week of continuous listening.


----------



## MacedonianHero

hikaru12 said:


> So is the consensus that warm headphones don’t particularly pair well with the Mini? Right now at the $2k price point I’ve stumbled upon the Holo Azure and this guy and while the Azure is detailed and neutral it’s a bit lean on power.



Wait what? This IS not a warm amp...not by any stretch. It is slightly (and I mean slightly) on the warmer side of neutral with great dynamics and sound staging (quite holographic). I've paired it with "warm" headphones that I didn't like with a tube amp or V281 (now that is a warm sounding amp) and loved the pairing! Please refrain from such sweeping statements if you have never heard the gear in question...it can start a silly trend that just isn't true. Thanks!


----------



## LeMoviedave

MacedonianHero said:


> Wait what? This IS not a warm amp...not by any stretch. It is slightly (and I mean slightly) on the warmer side of neutral with great dynamics and sound staging (quite holographic). I've paired it with "warm" headphones that I didn't like with a tube amp or V281 (now that is a warm sounding amp) and loved the pairing! Please refrain from such sweeping statements if you have never heard the gear in question...it can start a silly trend that just isn't true. Thanks!


I honestly think neutral has a bit of a spectrum.  The sound can be so far on either side of "pure" neutral and still be referred to as such.  Call it the forgiving side of neutral


----------



## MacedonianHero

LeMoviedave said:


> I honestly think neutral has a bit of a spectrum.  The sound can be so far on either side of "pure" neutral and still be referred to as such.  Call it the forgiving side of neutral



It certainly is and I agree with that...but again, the GS-X mini is quite a bit brighter than the V281 or most tube amps out there and to my ears and with my headphones/sources, I would say it is pretty spot on tonally. I suggest posters listen to it first before inferring consensus. Especially around here.    Remember 5 Head-fiers on average have about 8 opinions on the same subject amongst them.


----------



## LeMoviedave

Most SS amps are going to seem bright compared to the V281.  Even the V100 is brighter than that.


----------



## MacedonianHero

LeMoviedave said:


> Most SS amps are going to seem bright compared to the V281.  Even the V100 is brighter than that.



Agreed, but my initial post was that some made was that the GS-X mini was on par in terms of warmth with the V281, and that was my whole point...not even close.


----------



## LeMoviedave

MacedonianHero said:


> Agreed, but my initial post was that some made was that the GS-X mini was on par in terms of warmth with the V281, and that was my whole point...not even close.


I know.  

I tried the V280, with a Topping D90 and an Aeon C with silver cables, and I still thought it was lacking treble.  A somewhat bright DAC, a brighter headphone with silver cables and a person with some treble sensitivity, and I still thought it was too dark.

I am really looking forward to having a Mini of my very own.  If the 3 weeks is still accurate for build time, I should have it in about a week!


----------



## MacedonianHero

LeMoviedave said:


> I know.
> 
> I tried the V280, with a Topping D90 and an Aeon C with silver cables, and I still thought it was lacking treble.  A somewhat bright DAC, a brighter headphone with silver cables and a person with some treble sensitivity, and I still thought it was too dark.
> 
> I am really looking forward to having a Mini of my very own.  If the 3 weeks is still accurate for build time, I should have it in about a week!



Excellent...I think you'll love it! I certainly did and I put my $ where my mouth is as I bought the review sample as I couldn't bare to send it back to HeadAmp. 

https://headphone.guru/the-headamp-...-amplifier-incredible-transparency-and-drive/


----------



## LeMoviedave

MacedonianHero said:


> Excellent...I think you'll love it! I certainly did and I put my $ where my mouth is as I bought the review sample as I couldn't bare to send it back to HeadAmp.
> 
> https://headphone.guru/the-headamp-...-amplifier-incredible-transparency-and-drive/


I wonder if the RAD-0 would compliment my Arya....


----------



## MacedonianHero

LeMoviedave said:


> I wonder if the RAD-0 would compliment my Arya....



Sorry, I haven't heard it, but the GS-X mini + RAD-0 were a brilliant pairing to my ears.


----------



## number1sixerfan

To my ears the Mini is closing to warm than not, but it's really transparent and feels neutral in a lot of aspects. I know that sounds contradicting, but it has a really well balanced sound. The midrange feels a bit warm but the highs are still crystal clear and bass is great in terms of quantity and quality.

I do agree that even with headphones that are considered warmer, it sounds really good with. The only thing I'll mention is that with the additional power of the WA33, for example, headphones like the Susvara and TCs seem to come to their full potential. That said, the mini drives both successfully and really good. I'd estimate I'm getting the last 15% squeeze out of them, but to my ears it's definitely noticeable. (and that should be the case, we're talking a huge price diff)


----------



## vonBaron

But WA33 cost 3x? 4x more? So yeah... 
I don't recommend paring GS-X mini with dark or warm DAC. 
Overall GS-X mini is warmer than my Pro ICan but is a "enjoyable" warm.


----------



## hikaru12 (Jun 11, 2020)

mixman said:


> The LCD 4 is considered a warm if not dark headphone, even by people that love it. Kinda far from neutral, though not really a bad thing.



What parameters are you going by for this? Forward mids, increased midbass, and recesses treble? From all of the reading I’ve done the LCD 4 has great sub bass, more recessed mids than the LCD 3 (prefazor) and LCD2. The mids aren’t as rich as it’s predecessors and it has a rather weird treble but quite extended. Not sure what categorizes them as warm? In fact a lot of LCD 4 owners who are dissatisfied with it seem to like the LCD 3 more since its more lush.




MacedonianHero said:


> I've paired it with "warm" headphones that I didn't like with a tube amp or V281



Which ones? I’m not saying it’s not a detailed or clean amp but the treble is  not as extended or detailed as it’s older brother which has been described as bright. I would say a neutral amp at its price would be Master 11. I’m only going by what’s been said on the thread. People need to quantify by what they mean as warm.


----------



## number1sixerfan

vonBaron said:


> But WA33 cost 3x? 4x more? So yeah...
> I don't recommend paring GS-X mini with dark or warm DAC.
> Overall GS-X mini is warmer than my Pro ICan but is a "enjoyable" warm.



I get that and acknowledged. Only mentioned due to the convo regarding powering the Susvara above that. All in all I'm still a huge fan of the Mini.


----------



## vonBaron (Jun 11, 2020)

Did you listen any SS AMP with price range of GS-X mini?
BTW anyone notice SQ difference betwen low gain and high?


----------



## number1sixerfan

vonBaron said:


> Did you listen any SS AMP with price range of GS-X mini?
> BTW anyone notice SQ difference betwen low gain and high?



You mean with the Susvara and TCs specifically? Or in general?


----------



## vonBaron

In general.


----------



## number1sixerfan

Gotcha. Over the years? Quite a few. Most recently most of my amps have been tubes. But the Hugo 2 new can be had for about the same price or under and it's headphone amp is pretty comparable, for example. However, it's less warm in nature, slightly less engaging, and FAR less powerful than the Mini. I prefer it overall quite a bit.

But exact price range aside, I've had plenty of SS/Tube amps much more expensive that the Mini feels on par with. I've already said multiple times in this thread how much of a value/bargain the Mini is, imo it could sale for $500-$1k more if not higher.


----------



## vonBaron

So you say that GS-X mini is uderprice? 
Don't tell it too loud!


----------



## number1sixerfan

vonBaron said:


> So you say that GS-X mini is uderprice?
> Don't tell it too loud!



lol!


----------



## MacedonianHero

hikaru12 said:


> What parameters are you going by for this? Forward mids, increased midbass, and recesses treble? From all of the reading I’ve done the LCD 4 has great sub bass, more recessed mids than the LCD 3 (prefazor) and LCD2. The mids aren’t as rich as it’s predecessors and it has a rather weird treble but quite extended. Not sure what categorizes them as warm? In fact a lot of LCD 4 owners who are dissatisfied with it seem to like the LCD 3 more since its more lush.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Empyrean, LCD-3 and Z1R. I love them with the GS-X mini.


----------



## LeMoviedave

MacedonianHero said:


> Empyrean, LCD-3 and Z1R. I love them with the GS-X mini.


Gezz, I am starting to wonder if I am remembering the Mini wrong, and it is warmer than I remember.  I found things slightly on the bright side with the D90.  But that makes sense as the D90, I found, to be slightly on the bright side.  I shall know soon enough.


----------



## MacedonianHero

LeMoviedave said:


> Gezz, I am starting to wonder if I am remembering the Mini wrong, and it is warmer than I remember.  I found things slightly on the bright side with the D90.  But that makes sense as the D90, I found, to be slightly on the bright side.  I shall know soon enough.



What is your DAC? Justin's amplifiers are magnifying glasses on both your headphones and upstream rig. Yes, the GS-X mini has a nice sense of warmth when compared to brighter amplifiers, but it is still safely in the "neutral zone". Have your cake...and eat it too!


----------



## LeMoviedave

MacedonianHero said:


> What is your DAC? Justin's amplifiers are magnifying glasses on both your headphones and upstream rig. Yes, the GS-X mini has a nice sense of warmth when compared to brighter amplifiers, but it is still safely in the "neutral zone". Have your cake...and eat it too!


I now have a Bifrost 2, which is very nice with the Gilmore Lite mk2.  I am not worried about it.  I find it funny that people are talking about the Mini like it is the V280 or something.


----------



## MacedonianHero

LeMoviedave said:


> I now have a Bifrost 2, which is very nice with the Gilmore Lite mk2.  I am not worried about it.  I find it funny that people are talking about the Mini like it is the V280 or something.



The V280 wasn't as dark/warm as the V281 to my ears. I'm actually listening to my GS-X mini now with my Focal Utopia / balanced Heimdall 2 cable and this is definitely very balanced, nuanced and detailed.


----------



## LeMoviedave

Interesting.  I was told that they are the same amp, just with or without the extra bells and whistles.


----------



## MacedonianHero

LeMoviedave said:


> Interesting.  I was told that they are the same amp, just with or without the extra bells and whistles.



Funny, I found the V280 had a hotter top end and the V281 had too much bloom down low. If they were just bells and whistles, they made quite a difference.


----------



## LeMoviedave

Well, I will just have to buy both and find out!


----------



## hikaru12

MacedonianHero said:


> Empyrean, LCD-3 and Z1R. I love them with the GS-X mini.



I got an LCD 3 too. What do you like about it the pairing?


----------



## MacedonianHero

hikaru12 said:


> I got an LCD 3 too. What do you like about it the pairing?



Like all other headphones I've thrown at the GS-X mini, I get an amazing presentation that is revealing, detailed and with a welcomed hint of some warmth. Just one very special amplifier. Very transparent and detailed and musical all at the same time.


----------



## mixman

It's funny cause when you hear the Mini without comparing it to other amps it just sounds neutral, and you don't necessarily hear any warmth.


----------



## MacedonianHero

mixman said:


> It's funny cause when you hear the Mini without comparing it to other amps it just sounds neutral, and you don't necessarily hear any warmth.



Good point.


----------



## KennyDow

Today I brought my HD800 to the headphone shop in Sydney (great thanks to the AddictedtoAudio staff there!).
And spent three hours A/B testing between the Burson 3X Conductor Ref. and GS-X mini, both of them are new units just arriving the shop.

At first, it was:

Schiit Gungnir (balanced) -> GS-X mini (DACT) -> HD800 (GS-X)
Burson 3x Ref (balanced) -> HD800 (Burson)
But later on, I connect the DAC output of Burson to GS-X mini as a direct comparison of the headphone amplification.

Musical wise, I would say Burson tends to be tube sounding, the treble reminds me of the lovely Telefunken sweetness which polish the violin elegantly.
GS-X mini is more straight forward and a little bit fatigued, I would say I prefer the treble presentation in Burson than GS-X.
Mid is where GS-X surprised me, the mid from GS-X has more rhythm and textural than Burson. The mid of the vocal and violin just more vivid than what Burson is offering.
For the bass, GS-X is clearly the winner here. While both of them drive and control the HD800 with authorities, GS-X just gives a tighter touch at the end of nodes. Brilliant!!

Interestingly, when connecting Burson's DAC output to gs-x for direct comparison of the headphone amplification, the soundstage is smaller on gs-x. Burson does have noticeable spacier soundstage than gs-x.
Both units are great and have merit in music that you will miss it so much when you pick one from another. I would say GS-X mini is more exciting and Burson is more musical.

Now I am at home wondering which one shall I pick.....this is really a hard choice.
But I believe whether unit I pick, I will be a happy person for a long time 


p.s What I really don't like Burson 3x Ref is that they come with the analog input, but to make the volume control in pure digital, Burson convert the analog input to digital using an ADC which is kinda stupid. This would be a problem for people who use a turntable and want full analog signal experience.


----------



## LeMoviedave

KennyDow said:


> Today I brought my HD800 to the headphone shop in Sydney (great thanks to the AddictedtoAudio staff there!).
> And spent three hours A/B testing between the Burson 3X Conductor Ref. and GS-X mini, both of them are new units just arriving the shop.
> 
> At first, it was:
> ...


Thanks for your impressions!  Was it the Gungnir multibit, out of curiosity?


----------



## KennyDow

LeMoviedave said:


> Thanks for your impressions!  Was it the Gungnir multibit, out of curiosity?


It was a Gungnir DS version instead of multibit. The Gungnir DS is a little bit too clean for my taste when it comes with the gs-x mini.
just my 2cents


----------



## Slim1970

KennyDow said:


> Today I brought my HD800 to the headphone shop in Sydney (great thanks to the AddictedtoAudio staff there!).
> And spent three hours A/B testing between the Burson 3X Conductor Ref. and GS-X mini, both of them are new units just arriving the shop.
> 
> At first, it was:
> ...


I have the Burson 3XR and want to get a listen to the GSX-Mini. Your review at least gets me into the ballpark on what to expect from the GSX-Mini. I have the Sparkos Labs op-amps in mine, which improves the sound of the 3XR quite a bit. The 3XR is still musical but the technicalities gain a noticeable improvement as well.


----------



## passernger10000

number1sixerfan said:


> Gotcha. Over the years? Quite a few. Most recently most of my amps have been tubes. But the Hugo 2 new can be had for about the same price or under and it's headphone amp is pretty comparable, for example. However, it's less warm in nature, slightly less engaging, and FAR less powerful than the Mini. I prefer it overall quite a bit.
> 
> But exact price range aside, I've had plenty of SS/Tube amps much more expensive that the Mini feels on par with. I've already said multiple times in this thread how much of a value/bargain the Mini is, imo it could sale for $500-$1k more if not higher.


I think both the Burson and the Mini are more than I want to spend on an amp, I know it’s Hifi, but seem supremely overpriced.


----------



## thecrow

KennyDow said:


> Today I brought my HD800 to the headphone shop in Sydney (great thanks to the AddictedtoAudio staff there!).
> And spent three hours A/B testing between the Burson 3X Conductor Ref. and GS-X mini, both of them are new units just arriving the shop.
> 
> At first, it was:
> ...


Out of curiousity, being a sydney sider, did they have an alo studio six and/or a woo wa5 in there (for demoing too)?


----------



## number1sixerfan

passernger10000 said:


> I think both the Burson and the Mini are more than I want to spend on an amp, I know it’s Hifi, but seem supremely overpriced.



I think that's fine if you have a price range you want to stick to, there's no problem with that. I just wouldn't at all call the mini supremely overpriced.. given it's performance and power it definitely is not. But again, understand not wanting to spend thousands on an amp.


----------



## KaiserTK

I borrowed a friend’s Arya today, and unfortunately the system here (Winyl>ifi Pro iDSD>GSX mini>Arya) is definitely not for me. I found it lacked depth, had some unnatural timbre, and overall un-engaging. That being said, the Arya paired very nicely with the ADI-2>IHA-6.


----------



## LeMoviedave

Well, that is not what I want to hear as I should be receiving a Mini within a week or so, and I will be pairing it with my Arya.  I am using the Bifrost 2, and not the iDSD, so we will see.


----------



## KaiserTK

LeMoviedave said:


> Well, that is not what I want to hear as I should be receiving a Mini within a week or so, and I will be pairing it with my Arya.  I am using the Bifrost 2, and not the iDSD, so we will see.



You might hear things very differently since I’ve generally disliked planar headphone sound, so I have a negative bias. 
Definitely curious how the Bifrost pairs with the Mini, since it’s also on a short list of Dacs I want to try out.


----------



## LeMoviedave

I adore the Arya.  And I am currently using it with the Headamp Gilmore Lite mk2, so, I doubt the sound falls too far from the tree.


----------



## Focux

LeMoviedave said:


> I adore the Arya.  And I am currently using it with the Headamp Gilmore Lite mk2, so, I doubt the sound falls too far from the tree.



granted that it's pure class a power but does the lite provide enough juice?

i've only managed to find online that it outputs up to 1W but not sure at wat ohm that was measured at

i too did consider the lite for planars but had the impression that it did not provide sufficient power and current..


----------



## KennyDow

thecrow said:


> Out of curiousity, being a sydney sider, did they have an alo studio six and/or a woo wa5 in there (for demoing too)?



I saw there were a Woo wa2 and Moon 340HA. Not sure if there is an ALO studio six through.


----------



## LeMoviedave

Focux said:


> granted that it's pure class a power but does the lite provide enough juice?
> 
> i've only managed to find online that it outputs up to 1W but not sure at wat ohm that was measured at
> 
> i too did consider the lite for planars but had the impression that it did not provide sufficient power and current..


1.5w


----------



## thecrow

KennyDow said:


> I saw there were a Woo wa2 and Moon 340HA. Not sure if there is an ALO studio six through.


Thanks for getting back


----------



## Focux

LeMoviedave said:


> 1.5w



at 16ohm..???


----------



## LeMoviedave

Focux said:


> at 16ohm..???


Not sure at what.  It drives the Arya to earbleed levels.


----------



## Mkoll

It's 4W into 50 ohms according to headphone.guru (https://headphone.guru/the-headamp-...-amplifier-incredible-transparency-and-drive/).


----------



## LeMoviedave

Mkoll said:


> It's 4W into 50 ohms according to headphone.guru (https://headphone.guru/the-headamp-...-amplifier-incredible-transparency-and-drive/).


He was talking about the Gilmore Lite mk2.


----------



## Mkoll

LeMoviedave said:


> He was talking about the Gilmore Lite mk2.


I don't think so.


----------



## LeMoviedave

Mkoll said:


> I don't think so.


I mean FOCUX was asking about the ability of the gilmore to driver the Arya.


----------



## acguitar84

Checking out my new gsx-mini, good first impressions! Got the purple one, looks sharp! Listening on the HD650 right now.


----------



## LeMoviedave

acguitar84 said:


> Checking out my new gsx-mini, good first impressions! Got the purple one, looks sharp! Listening on the HD650 right now.


I truly hope it sounds terrible with the Yggdrasil.  That will make it much easier for me to resist the temptation to upgrade my Bifrost 2.


----------



## acguitar84

LeMoviedave said:


> I truly hope it sounds terrible with the Yggdrasil.  That will make it much easier for me to resist the temptation to upgrade my Bifrost 2.


I'm using my RME ADi 2 DAC with the mini tonight, it's my main DAC for the headphone rig, my Yggdrasil's are on my speaker rigs. At some point I'll take the mini downstairs (where the Yggdrasil is) and substitute it for the Freya and see how that goes, the mini as a pre amp. I'll take headphones down there as well, to see what i think of the mini - Yggdrasil pairing on the cans as well. I can't wait to hear the HD800s with the mini, but it's currently on order. I hope I get it next week.


----------



## LeMoviedave

acguitar84 said:


> I'm using my RME ADi 2 DAC with the mini tonight, it's my main DAC for the headphone rig, my Yggdrasil's are on my speaker rigs. At some point I'll take the mini downstairs (where the Yggdrasil is) and substitute it for the Freya and see how that goes, the mini as a pre amp. I'll take headphones down there as well, to see what i think of the mini - Yggdrasil pairing on the cans as well. I can't wait to hear the HD800s with the mini, but it's currently on order. I hope I get it next week.


You have 2 Yggdrasils?


----------



## acguitar84

LeMoviedave said:


> You have 2 Yggdrasils?


Yeah I have one here at the house and the other one is out at my office. Someday, when I leave the office, I'll bring that Yggdrasil home and it can fight it out with the RME on the headphone rig. I love the Yggdrasil's, but the RME is an excellent piece of gear as well.


----------



## acguitar84

MacedonianHero said:


> I love this amp with my PS2000e, so you should be very impressed with your setup too! Congrats!


Listening to the mini with the PS1000e, wow, it sounds great. I can only imagine what the PS2000e sounds like my goodness. Dang this hobby lol!


----------



## LeMoviedave (Jun 13, 2020)

deleted


----------



## LeMoviedave

acguitar84 said:


> Listening to the mini with the PS1000e, wow, it sounds great. I can only imagine what the PS2000e sounds like my goodness. Dang this hobby lol!


What differences do you hear between the A1 and A2 Yggy's?


----------



## acguitar84

I've never directly compared the A1 to A2. The A1 is at the office and the A2 is at home. Maybe someday I will, but I've thought about sending the office Yggy in for A2 as well. Impressions without direct comparison, I like the sound of A2 better, but I can't really pinpoint things. Sorry I can't be more helpful.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Anyone ever compared Mini side by side with wells audio Milo?

Heard GSX MKII several times, thought that amp has quite good technicalities, but not suit my taste as a little too aggressive and I like something darker in treble area. Read around 20-30 pages here, all confirmed the same that Mini has fuller and more polite presentation in treble area.

Personally, Milo is already great in so many ways, being clear sound, 3D feel, with good mid and bass body, sparkle yet not harsh treble. However, sometimes I feel this amp has "too much energy" or "too much excitement", make slow pace songs become a bit "in hurry", and not relax enough for me. As additional information, I like Auris HA-2SE, but tonality wise, a bit too much midrange section for my headphone (Diana V2) and both extension (treble and bass) not as great as Milo.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

MacedonianHero said:


> I have both here and love the combination. The colour is colourless to my ears with a touch of warmth thanks to the GS-X mini. Just sublime combination!



Thank you. I would imagine the pairing would be heavenly. The Utopias can use just a touch of warmth IMO. I would love to compare this with the DSHA-3F some day. 



silversurfer616 said:


> Because you’ve asked....sorry, for iPad photo.
> Colour is black and I have sold the Utopia due to the small soundstage.
> At the moment just burning in with different headphones...only day 3.



Glossy Black. You can never go wrong with black. How does the balanced out compare with the single-ended?


----------



## vonBaron (Jun 17, 2020)

Im still not 100% sure that GS-X mini is better than IFI Pro ICan (with better power suply and tubes).
I find ICan more musicial and fluid but GS-X mini has better scene, holo and its more detalited.


----------



## thecrow

vonBaron said:


> Im still not 100% sure that GS-X mini is better than IFI Pro ICan (with better power suply and tubes).
> I find ICan more musicial and fluid but GS-X mini has better scene, holo and its more detalited.


Good tubes can do that


----------



## Andrew Rieger

Are all the colors available in both glossy and matte? I only see glossy red and black on the website but some pictures of red and black units look matte to my eyes.


----------



## cdanguyen08

Andrew Rieger said:


> Are all the colors available in both glossy and matte? I only see glossy red and black on the website but some pictures of red and black units look matte to my eyes.



You gotta put matte in the comments when you checkout if you want a matte black


----------



## iFi audio

vonBaron said:


> Im still not 100% sure that GS-X mini is better than IFI Pro ICan (with better power suply and tubes).



Out of curiosity, which tubes and PSU were your upgrades?


----------



## vonBaron

WE396A and Lucarto LPS with Mundorf caps.


----------



## iFi audio

vonBaron said:


> WE396A



That WE model is an upgrade, yes. Not sure about that LPSU, but haven't heard it so I can't say. As long as you're happy, thats what counts!


----------



## LeMoviedave

So, I was told on Sunday that my Mini would be shipped out within 2 days, so I would have it this week.  It just shipped out.  No way I will have it by tomorrow!  This cannot be allowed to stand!  I am calling for a complete boycott of all Headamp products, starting immediately!  WHO IS WITH ME?


----------



## silversurfer616

LeMoviedave said:


> So, I was told on Sunday that my Mini would be shipped out within 2 days, so I would have it this week.  It just shipped out.  No way I will have it by tomorrow!  This cannot be allowed to stand!  I am calling for a complete boycott of all Headamp products, starting immediately!  WHO IS WITH ME?


So you will be sending it back?


----------



## LeMoviedave

silversurfer616 said:


> So you will be sending it back?


Of course not!  You think I am crazy?


----------



## silversurfer616

LeMoviedave said:


> Of course not!  You think I am crazy?


Now that you mention it....?


----------



## LeMoviedave

silversurfer616 said:


> Now that you mention it....?


I am not crazy.  Just impatient!


----------



## silversurfer616

LeMoviedave said:


> I am not crazy.  Just impatient!


I actually thought it pure comedy...to boycott Headamp.
It is a stunning amp, though and I am sure you will like it...even delayed.


----------



## LeMoviedave

silversurfer616 said:


> I actually thought it pure comedy...to boycott Headamp.
> It is a stunning amp, though and I am sure you will like it...even delayed.


I will admit I was worried that someone would take my post seriously.


----------



## jp11801

anyone try the GXS-mini as a pre amp, I just jumped back into speakers and am vacillating between a good integrated amp or the mini to a dedicated speaker power amp.


----------



## vonBaron

So you say that pre amp is that good as headphone section?


----------



## jp11801

vonBaron said:


> So you say that pre amp is that good as headphone section?


No I am asking if any mini owners are using it as a pre amp and how does it sound as I am about to purchase either a power amp or integrated amp depending on the minis pre amp capability


----------



## acguitar84 (Jun 20, 2020)

Just a few mini impressions, so far so good. It's a nice amp! The two main headphones I've been using are the Grado PS1000e and the HD650. On my old amp (Jotunheim) I found myself reaching for the HD650 most of the time. Once in awhile, I'd grab the PS1000e for another try, but I'd get treble fatigue and switch back the HD650. Now with the mini it's the opposite. Now, I love listening to the PS1000e nearly all of the time. It's punchy, detailed, dynamic and the treble is fine now. I wish I could hear the PS2000e or the GS3000e to see what kind of improvements there are over PS1000e. You know this hobby, always looking around for improvement. In the meantime, all is well! I have HD800s on order and can't wait to see what the mini will do with them!

As I'm writing this, I'm listening to Rush - Grace Under Pressure and it sounds really cool with the mini and the PS1000e, rip Neil!


----------



## number1sixerfan

jp11801 said:


> anyone try the GXS-mini as a pre amp, I just jumped back into speakers and am vacillating between a good integrated amp or the mini to a dedicated speaker power amp.



I'm using it as one for a marantz m7025 power amp. Sounds great, but it's hard to quantify as I don't have other preamps laying around and usually use integrated amps. For a reference, I've used the Hugo 2 for the same purpose and it sounds just as good, just slightly less warm. I'm also not using reference speakers, just a pair of vintage Klipsch Heresys.


----------



## jp11801

number1sixerfan said:


> I'm using it as one for a marantz m7025 power amp. Sounds great, but it's hard to quantify as I don't have other preamps laying around and usually use integrated amps. For a reference, I've used the Hugo 2 for the same purpose and it sounds just as good, just slightly less warm. I'm also not using reference speakers, just a pair of vintage Klipsch Heresys.


thanks I am power amp shopping now


----------



## Vangelis

I was just now on the Headamp web site reading the details on the the GS-X Mini and I ran into this: “All of our solid state amps start with new-old-stock Japanese sand which are irreplaceable for discrete solid state designs”. This description is fabulous and lends a old world craftsmanship implication to the build that reminded me of that Koetsu cartridge that was hand build by one ancient highly skilled Japanese craftsman on remote mountain.   I haven’t a clue about what “Japanese sand” is about. Can anyone help me out here?


----------



## kevin gilmore

in this case 2sc3381/2sa1348


----------



## number1sixerfan (Jun 26, 2020)

number1sixerfan said:


> I'm using it as one for a marantz m7025 power amp. Sounds great, but it's hard to quantify as I don't have other preamps laying around and usually use integrated amps. For a reference, I've used the Hugo 2 for the same purpose and it sounds just as good, just slightly less warm. I'm also not using reference speakers, just a pair of vintage Klipsch Heresys.





jp11801 said:


> thanks I am power amp shopping now



After listening for quite a bit and swapping between the Hugo 2 as a preamp and the Mini, the Hugo 2 is definitely better. Kind of interesting since I prefer the Mini as a headamp by far over the Hugo 2's amp section.

But directly from the Hugo 2 to the marantz power amp the sound is clearer (without being brighter), more full, and there's much better bass (biggest difference). Maybe it's simply removing one additional piece out of the chain, idk. If looking for a high performing preamp I would maybe say be open to needed additional gear for that if you go with the Mini.


----------



## TheHighlander

All stacked


----------



## Astral Abyss

TheHighlander said:


> All stacked


Yeah, purple!  I was wondering how that would blend or clash with other gear.  It seems to highlight it as the star of the show in your stack.  Very nice.


----------



## thecrow

TheHighlander said:


> All stacked


great stack with a couple of nice options


----------



## SalR406

TheHighlander said:


> All stacked



Great choice with that purple GS-X mini.  I'd love to see a percentage breakdown on which colors buyers are choosing.


----------



## Vangelis

I just installed my GS-X Mini several days ago. I’ve seen no postings about breaking changes or improvements that occur on the mini. There are  parts and circuitry that would likely benefit from breaking in.  Anyone experience break improvement over weeks or months?


----------



## Noobzilla (Jul 1, 2020)

Anyone know if there's a 11xV - 220V version of the GSX-Mini? I was leaning towards this due to portability until I found it's only 115v, which won't work with 220v in the country I will travel to.

Edit: Just got in contact with Justin Wilson from HeadAmp website.
"The voltage is set by 2 jumpers soldered on the board. It can be changed 100-240v but not automatically.
115 to 240 is the easiest change to make but i’d suggest getting in touch with me before doing it. "

Great!


----------



## Noobzilla

Alrighty. I have narrowed down my amp search to the GS-X mini and Topping A90. I'll be connecting the amp to my RME ADI-2 FS. Need to look for direct comparisons now. Huuuuge price difference though. Im tempted to order both now and try myself, but it would still be a month or so before I can get my headphone XLR cables.


----------



## mixman

Noobzilla said:


> Alrighty. I have narrowed down my amp search to the GS-X mini and Topping A90. I'll be connecting the amp to my RME ADI-2 FS. Need to look for direct comparisons now. Huuuuge price difference though. Im tempted to order both now and try myself, but it would still be a month or so before I can get my headphone XLR cables.


They are doing comparisons of the A90 in the Susvara thread, comparing it to much more expensive amps.


----------



## thecrow

Noobzilla said:


> Alrighty. I have narrowed down my amp search to the GS-X mini and Topping A90. I'll be connecting the amp to my RME ADI-2 FS. Need to look for direct comparisons now. Huuuuge price difference though. Im tempted to order both now and try myself, but it would still be a month or so before I can get my headphone XLR cables.


If buying direct i believe gsx mini can be returned if it doesn’t work out


----------



## Noobzilla

thecrow said:


> If buying direct i believe gsx mini can be returned if it doesn’t work out


30 day return. Amps by Headamp are exempted from 10% restocking fee. I would have to pay for shipping both ways if I decide to return. Apos (where I will order the A90) has full refund within 30 days. Now question is if I'll be able to properly differentiate the two without a good XLR cable for my headphones. I'm using stock cables and I am yet to see anyone say that upgrading their stock cables on the Empyrean hasn't improved its performance.


----------



## Bonddam

Vangelis said:


> I just installed my GS-X Mini several days ago. I’ve seen no postings about breaking changes or improvements that occur on the mini. There are  parts and circuitry that would likely benefit from breaking in.  Anyone experience break improvement over weeks or months?


No never did


----------



## Bonddam (Jul 3, 2020)

Flux FA-10 from Ukraine does 16 watts into 32 ohms for $750 balanced inputs and look it up.


----------



## audiohifizrh

a few words from abyss on the gsx-mini 


GSX Mini - Abyss


----------



## Bonddam

The mini was more then enough for my 1266


----------



## Noobzilla

@justin w. Requesting for July 4 discount on HeadAmp amps pls


----------



## Little Bear

audiohifizrh said:


> a few words from abyss on the gsx-mini
> 
> 
> GSX Mini - Abyss



mmmm....fast and buttery!


----------



## hiImGrant

I’m picking one of these up because the v280 is delayed from drop. I’m thinking I may be able to use it as a pre amp for my studio monitors as well (they’re currently on a mackie but knob passive).  Anyone doing this?

Anyone heard this compared to lake people / Violectric amps?


----------



## acguitar84

hiImGrant said:


> I’m picking one of these up because the v280 is delayed from drop. I’m thinking I may be able to use it as a pre amp for my studio monitors as well (they’re currently on a mackie but knob passive).  Anyone doing this?
> 
> Anyone heard this compared to lake people / Violectric amps?


I have a gsx mini, and I’ve loved it on my upstairs headphone rig. However, I brought it downstairs earlier tonight to see how it would do on the speaker rig replacing the Schiit Freya (first gen) and Shock! we all preferred the Freya. My guess is the Freya is more neutral maybe? The gsx has more kick to it? Seriously I was totally surprised. I just love the gsx mini on my headphone rig it’s brought my PS1000e to life. So who knows? I really thought it would easily out perform the Freya.

headphone rig - rme adi 2 Dac - gsx mini - PS1000e

speaker rig - schiit Yggdrasil - schiit Freya - Mackie HRS 120 Sub to Focal solo 6be monitors

I’m thinking system synergy maybe. Also, in all fairness I didn’t spend much time trying to make it work. Also take all of this with a grain of salt, as everyone always says ymmv


----------



## hiImGrant

hiImGrant said:


> I’m picking one of these up because the v280 is delayed from drop. I’m thinking I may be able to use it as a pre amp for my studio monitors as well (they’re currently on a mackie but knob passive).  Anyone doing this?
> 
> Anyone heard this compared to lake people / Violectric amps?


I just read back to page 84 where the v280 is compared indirectly and described as warmer and more lush. I may end up enjoying the sound of that more but I guess we’ll see. It’s a shame Drop sucks at communicating when there are delays.


----------



## Noobzilla

hiImGrant said:


> I just read back to page 84 where the v280 is compared indirectly and described as warmer and more lush. I may end up enjoying the sound of that more but I guess we’ll see. It’s a shame Drop sucks at communicating when there are delays.


From my research I also read that the V280 will be warmer than the GS-X mini.


----------



## LeMoviedave

Noobzilla said:


> From my research I also read that the V280 will be warmer than the GS-X mini.


I have had them both.  It is warmer.  I also like the mini better.  
Also, I would have expected the Freya to sound better as a preamp.  It is a preamp, and only that.  I tend to think of preamp outputs on something like the mini as a perk, and not a main selling point.  It is phenomenal headphone amp, that also hss preamp functionality.  If yor main use will be driving headphone, go for it.  If you are mainly looking for a preamp, look for something designed, first and foremost, to be a preamp.


----------



## number1sixerfan

acguitar84 said:


> I have a gsx mini, and I’ve loved it on my upstairs headphone rig. However, I brought it downstairs earlier tonight to see how it would do on the speaker rig replacing the Schiit Freya (first gen) and Shock! we all preferred the Freya. My guess is the Freya is more neutral maybe? The gsx has more kick to it? Seriously I was totally surprised. I just love the gsx mini on my headphone rig it’s brought my PS1000e to life. So who knows? I really thought it would easily out perform the Freya.
> 
> headphone rig - rme adi 2 Dac - gsx mini - PS1000e
> 
> ...





LeMoviedave said:


> I have had them both.  It is warmer.  I also like the mini better.
> Also, I would have expected the Freya to sound better as a preamp.  It is a preamp, and only that.  I tend to think of preamp outputs on something like the mini as a perk, and not a main selling point.  It is phenomenal headphone amp, that also hss preamp functionality.  If yor main use will be driving headphone, go for it.  If you are mainly looking for a preamp, look for something designed, first and foremost, to be a preamp.



Have to also say that I would probably look for a stand alone preamp if that's what's in need. Excellent as a headamp but not that ideal as a preamp imo.


----------



## Noobzilla

Ordered the GS-X Mini with DACT. Expecting it to arrive in about 10 days.


----------



## Little Bear

Noobzilla said:


> Ordered the GS-X Mini with DACT. Expecting it to arrive in about 10 days.



What color didja get?  I'm about to order one too.


----------



## Noobzilla

Little Bear said:


> What color didja get?  I'm about to order one too.


Matte black. It's not in the option so have to email/msg them. What color are you getting?


----------



## Little Bear

I'm thinking matte blue but I'll have to think it over a bit before ordering.


----------



## Cat Music

Noobzilla said:


> Ordered the GS-X Mini with DACT. Expecting it to arrive in about 10 days.


I'll wait your impressions patiently, obviously all about the sound quality


----------



## acguitar84

I’ve had my mini for about a month now, I ordered the Purple one. I really like it! I’ve used it with my RME ADI 2 DAC, I’ve tried it with my Yggdrasil A2 DAC, I’ve used it with my HD650 and PS1000e headphones, both balanced connections. It’s been great with both DAC’s and both headphones.

The mini has an excellent sound. A good low end, defined and punchy. Good mids and highs too. It’s just a very nice listen. I spent most of this past month listening on my PS1000e and have really enjoyed it. On my old amp, I couldn’t listen to them for very long, just too bright, but now they’re extremely enjoyable headphones on the mini. Last night I decided to change it up and put on the HD650 and that was a great experience as well. Good low end on this amp! It really comes out on the HD650!

I have a pair of HD800s on order and they should be here Friday. Can’t wait to hear how they sound with the mini. My guess is the mini will drive pretty much any headphone very well. 

Really the only “bad” thing I can say is I was surprised that it’s preamp capabilities weren’t better (only in my extremely short audition). In all fairness I didn’t spend any time trying to dial anything in, and that’s only on my system. Others might have better luck. As the old saying goes, ymmv. I was actually somewhat relieved anyway, I didn’t want the temptation to move it to the speaker rig, or to end up buying another one for the speaker rig! Dang hobby!!

As a headamp it’s fantastic IMO. I find myself wanting to listen to it as much as possible and it’s been that way all month. Head into my room, put headphones on, fire up the system and enjoy! Like another review says, another highlight is it’s impact. Listening to classical music, BAM! It’s great!

The only thing I can see myself doing now, is updating my other Yggdrasil to A2 and Unison USB and swapping it with the RME for awhile. And someday, I might bite the bullet and try out a Focal Utopia. I would imagine the mini with the Utopia is mind-blowing. 

I hope everyone is enjoying their mini’s and as for the folks that just ordered, you’re in for a treat. This amp is a lot of fun!!


----------



## Noobzilla

Mightve been posted here already but I came across this post when I was deciding between the two different volume knobs

HeadAmp GS-1 stepped attenuator vs  “standard” Alps Blue Velvet volume control (pot)


----------



## WolfP

Hi all,

I currently use the Grado GH2 and probably I will buy the ZMF Aeolus. How does the GS-X Mini drive these headphones?  Any feedback?

Many thanks


----------



## MacedonianHero

WolfP said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I currently use the Grado GH2 and probably I will buy the ZMF Aeolus. How does the GS-X Mini drive these headphones?  Any feedback?
> 
> Many thanks



I love this amp with my PS2000e, so it should sing with your GH2!


----------



## gearocdguy

Noobzilla said:


> Mightve been posted here already but I came across this post when I was deciding between the two different volume knobs
> 
> HeadAmp GS-1 stepped attenuator vs  “standard” Alps Blue Velvet volume control (pot)



Still waiting for my mini to arrive. Decided to get the Alps. I did agonize over Alps vs. DACT. This video helped (). No idea who this guy is, but he did I  good job of explaining the difference, and ultimately I decided it would bother me more to no have the fine volume control than I might benefit from the small sonic benefit.


----------



## LeMoviedave

gearocdguy said:


> Still waiting for my mini to arrive. Decided to get the Alps. I did agonize over Alps vs. DACT. This video helped (). No idea who this guy is, but he did I  good job of explaining the difference, and ultimately I decided it would bother me more to no have the fine volume control than I might benefit from the small sonic benefit.



I had asked Justin awhile back, and he said he preferred the alps himself.


----------



## Noobzilla

gearocdguy said:


> ultimately I decided it would bother me more to no have the fine volume control than I might benefit from the small sonic benefit.


If my DAC doesnt already have a volume knob I wouldve went with the fine volume. Also still waiting for mine. Might get here late next week hopefully.


----------



## hiImGrant

Noobzilla said:


> If my DAC doesnt already have a volume knob I wouldve went with the fine volume. Also still waiting for mine. Might get here late next week hopefully.


I went with alps because this is already a budget stretch.
I called Monday and Jason said they’re getting parts and could ship by the end of the week. Fingers crossed that happens


----------



## Andrew Rieger

I'm curious how long people have waited for their mini to ship. Its been about a week and a half since I put in my order. No shipment notification yet.


----------



## LeMoviedave

Andrew Rieger said:


> I'm curious how long people have waited for their mini to ship. Its been about a week and a half since I put in my order. No shipment notification yet.


Took me about 4 weeks.  Worth it!


----------



## MacedonianHero

LeMoviedave said:


> I had asked Justin awhile back, and he said he preferred the alps himself.



Me too.


----------



## hiImGrant

Andrew Rieger said:


> I'm curious how long people have waited for their mini to ship. Its been about a week and a half since I put in my order. No shipment notification yet.


From what I understand there may be some shipments going out early next week


----------



## acguitar84

For me it was about a month before I got mine. Totally worth it!


----------



## Andrew Rieger

Also, I've seen a few mentions of satin red as a color choice. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## koven

Andrew Rieger said:


> Also, I've seen a few mentions of satin red as a color choice. Can anyone confirm this?



There is someone selling one, so yeah.


----------



## hiImGrant

Andrew Rieger said:


> Also, I've seen a few mentions of satin red as a color choice. Can anyone confirm this?


It’s real, the website is not up to date with the options available


----------



## Noobzilla

Just received shipment tracking. Assuming it goes out today, I should likely have it on Friday! Much excite!!


----------



## Little Bear

I got shipment notification this a.m. too.


----------



## Astral Abyss

Mine shipped as well.  Satin blue GS-X Mini on the way.


----------



## acguitar84

Hope to read impressions from all of you in a week or so. Enjoy!! As I write this I'm having a good listen on my mini!


----------



## hiImGrant

Yup, mine is in “pre-shipment”. But hey it’s progress


----------



## Noobzilla

Still pre-shipment


----------



## hiImGrant

Noobzilla said:


> Still pre-shipment


I emailed yesterday and magically within an hour mine had shipped. Not sure if it’s in any way related


----------



## Little Bear

Mine is pre-shipment as well.  So much for shipped actually meaning shipped.


----------



## Little Bear

I spoke too soon!  Now on the way with delivery on Monday.


----------



## Noobzilla

Little Bear said:


> I spoke too soon!  Now on the way with delivery on Monday.


Same here!


----------



## hiImGrant

It has arrived!


----------



## darmccombs

I have a GSX Mini on the way that shoukld get here Monday or Tuesday.  YEAH!!!

I read the whole thread in preperation and I am hoping you can help with a setup question (or two).

1) How many volts is recommended for input into the GSX Mini via XLR inputs?  2volts, 3 volts?

2) If folks don't have an answer for the queston above...  I have an RME ADI-2 Dac.  What have other RME ADI-2 owners set their RME output to, for the GSX (i.e +13db with -4 vol)?


----------



## Little Bear

darmccombs said:


> 1) How many volts is recommended for input into the GSX Mini via XLR inputs?  2volts, 3 volts?
> 2) If folks don't have an answer for the queston above...  I have an RME ADI-2 Dac.  What have other RME ADI-2 owners set their RME output to, for the GSX (i.e +13db with -4 vol)?



One thing that irks me is that they don't publish full specifications for the Mini.  Does the ADI-2 have fixed output voltage?  The spec we need for the Mini is the input voltage required to drive the amp to full output.  You may need to experiment to find a suitable output voltage for your DAC.


----------



## darmccombs

Yes, I think its absurd that we have to guess at such things that are relevant to setting things up properly.

No. The RME output is configurable.  We just need to know the input level that the GSX Mini runs best with.


----------



## hiImGrant

darmccombs said:


> I have a GSX Mini on the way that shoukld get here Monday or Tuesday.  YEAH!!!
> 
> I read the whole thread in preperation and I am hoping you can help with a setup question (or two).
> 
> ...


I had the ADI previously. there is a way to lock the output to "line level". its somewhere in that manual. 
That is going to be a killer combination as this amp renders detail, lots of it in a pleasing way from what Im hearing.


----------



## hiImGrant

Little Bear said:


> they don't publish full specifications for the Mini


Do other amp manufacturers publish input specs? I thought this is what line level assumed based on the connection type (XLR, RCA).


----------



## Astral Abyss

darmccombs said:


> Yes, I think its absurd that we have to guess at such things that are relevant to setting things up properly.
> 
> No. The RME output is configurable.  We just need to know the input level that the GSX Mini runs best with.



Standard input voltage for XLR is 4Vrms.  That's what my Yggdrasil outputs via XLR.  That's what the Mini should be expecting... at least I would hope so.

By the way, mine came today.  I didn't have time to set it up but I will tomorrow morning.


----------



## GoodEnoughGear

darmccombs said:


> Yes, I think its absurd that we have to guess at such things that are relevant to setting things up properly.
> 
> No. The RME output is configurable.  We just need to know the input level that the GSX Mini runs best with.



This isn't an absolute - it depends on the cans/monitors hooked up to it. You want decent travel on the volume pot, and _that depends on what you have connected to it_. Adjust input 'til you have the travel you want on the volume pot for your scenario.


----------



## darmccombs

Astral Abyss said:


> Standard input voltage for XLR is 4Vrms.  That's what my Yggdrasil outputs via XLR.  That's what the Mini should be expecting... at least I would hope so.
> 
> By the way, mine came today.  I didn't have time to set it up but I will tomorrow morning.


Thank You, Since 4Vrms is working well for you, I will set the RME up for that.


----------



## Little Bear

This is disconcerting.  The local post office got the package a little early, so sent it out for delivery today.  I knew it was coming, but expected it to be placed in a locked box like all my packages.  I returned home to find it leaning against my front door, for anyone to come by and snatch.  It was sent "signature required", but no one signed for it.  On the box was scribbled "signature waived covid-19".  They're lucky no one grabbed it off my doorstep or I'd be raising royal hell at the post office today.

A word of warning.  For you guys expecting it on Monday, you might want to have someone at home when it arrives.  Or call the post office and have them hold it for you.


----------



## Noobzilla

Little Bear said:


> This is disconcerting.  The local post office got the package a little early, so sent it out for delivery today.  I knew it was coming, but expected it to be placed in a locked box like all my packages.  I returned home to find it leaning against my front door, for anyone to come by and snatch.  It was sent "signature required", but no one signed for it.  On the box was scribbled "signature waived covid-19".  They're lucky no one grabbed it off my doorstep or I'd be raising royal hell at the post office today.
> 
> A word of warning.  For you guys expecting it on Monday, you might want to have someone at home when it arrives.  Or call the post office and have them hold it for you.


That is worrisome. I wonder if that's official USPS directive? We've had packages stolen before so we installed camera since then. I think in 2-3 years since installing only one package got stolen and police caught the thieves thanks to the camera footage.


----------



## Traiguen (Jul 18, 2020)

I got mine yesterday!!!!
It is just beautiful.


----------



## DaYooper

Almost the color of the sauce that goes on all that spaghetti


----------



## darmccombs

Traiguen said:


> I got mine yesterday!!!!
> It is just beautiful.


Sweet!!!!!   Let us know how it sounds.
I'm going to have the same combo in about 2 days.  The red GSX Mini along side an RME ADI-2.


----------



## acguitar84

The combo of RME ADI-2 and gsx mini is making me want to stay up nights, night after night, sounds so good!!


----------



## hiImGrant

I have mine fed by two different dacs, a Modius and a Bifrost2. I use modius primarily for gaming, and BF2 for everything else. This amp drives all of my headphones in a way that makes them sound different than ive ever heard them. Particularly my Aeon2 closed. Theyve always kind fo trailed behind my LCD-X and Clears but they have something quite awesome going on with this amp. The LCD-X sound really smooth in the highs without losing any detail. Exactly what I was hoping for. The Clears sound ... fine, as usual. With the planars really singing the clears are just less impressive to me right now. Theyre a background noise can for me at this point. While the X and a2c are lively af. This amp is quite impressive. 

The only amp I have on hand to A/B compare it currently is the RNHP. Its not as warm as the RNHP, but I dont miss the warmth as the detail and somewhat wide presentation makes it really nice to listen to in a different way. I do think this amp is much more capable of detail than the RNHP but thats a hard one to really hear or prove in a substantive way. 

This is not a widely reviewed amp, so Im curious after reading through this thread, lots of folks say this is a neutral amp. I hear it as slightly warm, but my frame of reference is a THX 789. Maybe that thing is just brutal/bright and my reference is off 🤷‍♂️ idk.


----------



## Traiguen

darmccombs said:


> Sweet!!!!!   Let us know how it sounds.
> I'm going to have the same combo in about 2 days.  The red GSX Mini along side an RME ADI-2.


I have been listening to the Mini using the single ended only - I have not yet received my ZMF Verite with balanced cables, so I am left with single ended low impedance headphones (6xx and AKG closed back).  My other amp is a Ampsandsound Leeloo - Tube amp but with SS rectifier (similar to Pendant but that one has a tube rectifier).  I have been doing lots of A/B between the Mini and the Leeloo and to my old ears the sound is very, very similar.  The Mini is a bit clearer, particularly in vocals, instruments seem to sound alike in clarity.  With my current headphones I do not hear difference in sound stage between these 2 amps, it is very good in both.  I can tell though that the Mini is such an inviting amp... it invites you to keep listening for hours giving you non-fatiguing, cristal clear and good bass sounds.  IMO the Mini is more musical than analytic, a bit warmer and more "fun" than THX amps, which is what I was looking for.
I just get lost in my music and enjoy it, pure bliss!!! - Thank you HeadAmp!


----------



## gearocdguy

My new GS-X mini arrived yesterday morning. My initial impressions:

1. My Ether 2s have come to life. Massive clean power that makes them thump. I also have a pair of B&W 805Ds driven by a Krell KAV400xi at my desk that was my go-to listening experience when I am home alone and now prefer listening to my Ether 2s.

2. The GS-X min is the least source picky amp I have ever heard. I have both a Qutest and Mojo and can't hear the difference between them while using this amp. I spent hours trying to hear a difference, but can not. I clearly hear the difference between the two on the speakers. But, that difference goes away if I use the GS-X mini as a pre-amp. I can't explain it as I don't think the mini is warm, so it's not like tubes that can make my singing sound good. 

After about three hours, I decided I don't care why the Mojo sounds just as good as the Qutest, I just decided to sell the Qutest and give myself an excuse to buy something else.

The only "issue" I have with the GS-X is it is too powerful as a pre-amp. I can't get the volume knob past 9 o'clock. I sent Justin an email at like 11:00 pm last night and he responded in about 2 minutes. He said the pre-out is the same as the headphone output and he could do a mod that would lower the output on low gain. But, have no interest in being without the mini for any time. The issue is my amp is too big for my speakers and putting a power pre-amp in that chain makes that worse. 

What I really need to do is sell all my audio equipment, except the GS-X mini and spend all that money on new headphones.


----------



## gearocdguy (Jul 19, 2020)

gearocdguy said:


> My new GS-X mini arrived yesterday morning. My initial impressions:
> 
> 1. My Ether 2s have come to life. Massive clean power that makes them thump. I also have a pair of B&W 805Ds driven by a Krell KAV400xi at my desk that was my go-to listening experience when I am home alone and now prefer listening to my Ether 2s.
> 
> ...


One other issue is it will ruin your sleep as all you will want to do is listen to this amp.


----------



## Noobzilla

Glad to hear that people are enjoying their minis! Excited to get mine tomorrow.



gearocdguy said:


> 2. The GS-X min is the least source picky amp I have ever heard. I have both a Qutest and Mojo and can't hear the difference between them while using this amp. I spent hours trying to hear a difference, but can not. I clearly hear the difference between the two on the speakers. But, that difference goes away if I use the GS-X mini as a pre-amp. I can't explain it as I don't think the mini is warm, so it's not like tubes that can make my singing sound good.
> 
> After about three hours, I decided I don't care why the Mojo sounds just as good as the Qutest, I just decided to sell the Qutest and give myself an excuse to buy something else.



Interesting to hear that since I don't think I've seen anyone say that the two are on par though since you mentioned it now I'm extra excited to try the Mojo with the GS-X mini and A/B vs my RME ADI-2.


----------



## gearocdguy

Noobzilla said:


> Glad to hear that people are enjoying their minis! Excited to get mine tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting to hear that since I don't think I've seen anyone say that the two are on par though since you mentioned it now I'm extra excited to try the Mojo with the GS-X mini and A/B vs my RME ADI-2.


I don't think I would say the Mojo and Qutest are comparable. And, I am now sad that I sold my Qutest (It went in less than 12 hours).

But, I listened for 2 hours. I did blind A/B testing on all different genres. I set the Qutest to output 3V to match the Mojo and connected the Qutest to the GS-X's mini balanced connector using the Benchmark RCA to XLRMs adaptor (which I first a/b vs the mini's RCA inputs using an RCA splitter off the Qutest - no difference) and the Mojo to mini's RCA inputs. I then had my ten years old son, flip a coin behind my back and switch the inputs between XLR and RCA depending on heads or tails and write down which input (I had to pay him $50 worth of Robucks). I then listened for 1 minute and made notes and did it again. And, I could not for the life of me tell the difference. I tried running the Qutest of a batter to remove the power supply and still could not tell the difference.

Maybe I should have waited until I had a couple of hundred hours on mini. Maybe DACs don't really matter. Maybe we are all crazy (or at least me). But, the bottom line, for me, is last night mac -> mojo -> mini -> ether 2 sounded identical to mac -> Qutest -> mini -> ether 2. And, that was not the case when I did the same (yes, proof I am crazy) on the THX 789, the RNHP or the Jotunheim.


----------



## vonBaron

Did anyone noticed difference in sound betwen lo-gain and hi-gain?


----------



## hiImGrant

vonBaron said:


> Did anyone noticed difference in sound betwen lo-gain and hi-gain?


I would also like to know this. I haven’t even flipped to high gain as none of my canes demand it


----------



## vonBaron

So try it!


----------



## darmccombs (Jul 20, 2020)

Well, I just got the GSX Mini in the house.  I'll try the high and low gain settings when I get a little time to listen, and give my 2 cents worth.  Work has only allow enough time to do a basic setup.

I'm trying to optimize the input level.  Right now I am inputing 4Vrms through the XLR ports.  Here is my chain.
Ipad Pro (Usb-c) --> RME ADI-2 Dac/Amp --> Purist Audio Design Venustas Rev C XLR Cables --> GSX Mini (Gain Low - Volume is about 12 o'clock) --> Stock ZMF cable --> ZMF Verite Closed Ltd Ironwoods

Aside from the input level, I am deciding weather to upgrade the ZMF stock headphone cable.  I think the new amp is showing the cable's weaknesses.


----------



## Noobzilla

My mini just arrived. Having space issue on my tiny desk and also I didnt know it didn't come with power cable.


----------



## vonBaron

HeadAmp want you to chose power cable, i think its a good thing.


----------



## Noobzilla

vonBaron said:


> HeadAmp want you to chose power cable, i think its a good thing.


I have some WireWorld Electra 7 power cord that was included and been collecting dust when I bought a subwoofer in Craigslist except it's a bit short so trying to see where I can fit it on my desk. Suuper excited to try the amp!!


----------



## darmccombs

vonBaron said:


> Did anyone noticed difference in sound betwen lo-gain and hi-gain?


I just got the GS-X today, and only got to test the Gain setting briefly, so take my input very lightly.

For my ZMF Verite Closed (300ohm), I preferred High gain.  It sounded like the amp had slightly tighter bass with a little more attack on high gain.

For my IER-Z1R (EIM - ~56ohm), I only tried it on Low gain.  The bass sounded better than it ever has, and it sounded like all the detail was still there.  The IER-Z1R has never sounded better in my system.  Surprisingly, the amp made a huge difference with the EIM.

Other observations.  This amp gets pretty hot.


----------



## Noobzilla

Managed to find a longer and less stiff cable. Matte black goes perfectly well with the ADI-2. Still waiting for balanced cables and interconnects (currently using XLRs from monoprice). For a couple of weeks I can only compare the single ended connection. I could already tell some differences though I'm not concluding anything right now. I however do find high gain to be better than low gain for my Empyreans.


----------



## Little Bear

Noobzilla said:


> My mini just arrived. Having space issue on my tiny desk and also I didnt know it didn't come with power cable.



Whaaaaa?  My Mini came with a power cable.  You sure you didn't find one in the box?


----------



## hiImGrant

Little Bear said:


> Whaaaaa?  My Mini came with a power cable.  You sure you didn't find one in the box?


Mine also came with a cable


----------



## Little Bear

darmccombs said:


> Other observations.  This amp gets pretty hot.



Yup.  That's class A operation for ya.  Sounds wonderful but it's very inefficient.  Wastes a lot of power in the form of heat.


----------



## Noobzilla

Little Bear said:


> Whaaaaa?  My Mini came with a power cable.  You sure you didn't find one in the box?





hiImGrant said:


> Mine also came with a cable


Quadruple checked. No cable. Was I supposed to add one in cart or something?


----------



## Little Bear

Noobzilla said:


> Quadruple checked. No cable. Was I supposed to add one in cart or something?



Nope, it just comes standard.  Unless you plan to replace it anyway, I'd give customer service a shout and see if they can send one out.  They must have forgotten to include it.


----------



## gearocdguy (Jul 20, 2020)

Noobzilla said:


> My mini just arrived. Having space issue on my tiny desk and also I didnt know it didn't come with power cable.


Mine came with a bog-standard power cable. I have emailed Justin several times with question and he always replies near-instantly at seemingly all hours of the day or night. So, just hit him up and I am sure he will send you one ASAP.


----------



## gearocdguy

darmccombs said:


> Thank You, Since 4Vrms is





Noobzilla said:


> Managed to find a longer and less stiff cable. Matte black goes perfectly well with the ADI-2. Still waiting for balanced cables and interconnects (currently using XLRs from monoprice). For a couple of weeks I can only compare the single ended connection. I could already tell some differences though I'm not concluding anything right now. I however do find high gain to be better than low gain for my Empyreans.


Given the design of the mini there is no difference in performance regardless of if you feed it RCAs or XLRs. The design is based on a Pass Lab design called Super-Symmetry. But, that doesn't mean your DACs output isn't better balanced. If you are hearing a difference it would come from the DACS output, not the mini's input.


----------



## Traiguen

Noobzilla said:


> Managed to find a longer and less stiff cable. Matte black goes perfectly well with the ADI-2. Still waiting for balanced cables and interconnects (currently using XLRs from monoprice). For a couple of weeks I can only compare the single ended connection. I could already tell some differences though I'm not concluding anything right now. I however do find high gain to be better than low gain for my Empyreans.


The Mini gets pretty hot, it is recommended that you do not put anything on top of it - like your RME...


----------



## Noobzilla

Traiguen said:


> The Mini gets pretty hot, it is recommended that you do not put anything on top of it - like your RME...


I'm really low on space on my desk. I'm thinking of getting something to raise the RME. Also perhaps something to raise the Mini to get more airflow underneath. It does get hot!


----------



## vonBaron (Jul 20, 2020)

darmccombs said:


> I just got the GS-X today, and only got to test the Gain setting briefly, so take my input very lightly.
> 
> For my ZMF Verite Closed (300ohm), I preferred High gain.  It sounded like the amp had slightly tighter bass with a little more attack on high gain.
> 
> Other observations.  This amp gets pretty hot.



I got same observation on my RAD-0 on high gain, but only them.

This hot is nothing compares to my Pro ICan with can runs hot like a sun!

On my TH-900 hum on high gain is very big.


----------



## Noobzilla

I'm having a hard time differentiating the RME vs the Mini. With less than 6 hrs burn in on the Mini I would say the two are equal in performance when driving my Empyrean. Perhaps my 6.3mm stock cable is the bottleneck. The silver balanced cables I ordered won't come for another 2-3 weeks. I'll find out soon enough. 

P.S. I did quickly try my Mojo with the Mini and it's huge sound improvement vs just the Mojo by itself (but who knows maybe it's just bad stock 3.5mm cables since I could never get the Empy to sound properly with it). 

*Generic vs WireWorld Electra 7 power cable*
No difference between the two.
*
High vs Low gain*
I do prefer the high gain over the low gain. 

*Various volume combinations*
Very low RME volume + high Mini volume = gets muddy
Very high RME volume + low Mini volume = also gets muddy
Slightly higher than medium RME volume + high gain 8-10 o'clock Mini volume = seems best

Pending tests:
1) 100+hr burn in
2) silver plated XLR interconnect (currently using Monoprice Premier)
3) silver balanced cable with XLR to 6.3mm adapter (will test balanced and single ended on both RME and Mini)


----------



## koven

gearocdguy said:


> Given the design of the mini there is no difference in performance regardless of if you feed it RCAs or XLRs. The design is based on a Pass Lab design called Super-Symmetry. But, that doesn't mean your DACs output isn't better balanced. If you are hearing a difference it would come from the DACS output, not the mini's input.



There's a gain difference feeding XLR vs RCA though. Generally most DACs SE output is 2-3V whereas XLR out is 3-6V.
Perhaps negligible w/ more efficient headphones but makes a difference on less sensitive headphones like Susvara / Abyss TC.


----------



## hiImGrant

It gets... warm. I’m actually really impressed with its thermal performance.


----------



## hiImGrant

Noobzilla said:


> I'm having a hard time differentiating the RME vs the Mini. With less than 6 hrs burn in on the Mini I would say the two are equal in performance when driving my Empyrean. Perhaps my 6.3mm stock cable is the bottleneck. The silver balanced cables I ordered won't come for another 2-3 weeks. I'll find out soon enough.
> 
> P.S. I did quickly try my Mojo with the Mini and it's huge sound improvement vs just the Mojo by itself (but who knows maybe it's just bad stock 3.5mm cables since I could never get the Empy to sound properly with it).
> 
> ...


Interesting. I found the RME sounded almost exactly like my thx789. While the mini is a bit warm and wider. It’s a smoother sound imo.


----------



## gearocdguy

koven said:


> There's a gain difference feeding XLR vs RCA though. Generally most DACs SE output is 2-3V whereas XLR out is 3-6V.
> Perhaps negligible w/ more efficient headphones but makes a difference on less sensitive headphones like Susvara / Abyss TC.


Assuming a DAC has a high-quality output stage (which is not always true) the voltage of the output should have no impact on the sound quality, just the volume.


----------



## koven

gearocdguy said:


> Assuming a DAC has a high-quality output stage (which is not always true) the voltage of the output should have no impact on the sound quality, just the volume.



I didn't say it impacts sound quality, gain translates to volume afterall.


----------



## Noobzilla

I cut out some cardboard box and found some glitter glue to make some sort of riser to elevate the units for better air. The right side of the mini gets a lot hotter than the left side so I moved the RME further left.




The glitter is quite distracting to look at but hey my Mini is a bit cooler now!



hiImGrant said:


> Interesting. I found the RME sounded almost exactly like my thx789. While the mini is a bit warm and wider. It’s a smoother sound imo.


I'm experimenting listening at higher than my usual volume now. I'd say the Mini is more pleasant to listen to at high volumes. Could be that "smoother" sound you're referring to whereas with the RME the sound can be piercing and almost headache inducing. I didn't really notice that with low or medium volume though.


----------



## koven

Noobzilla said:


> I cut out some cardboard box and found some glitter glue to make some sort of riser to elevate the units for better air. The right side of the mini gets a lot hotter than the left side so I moved the RME further left.



You should consider using something like below instead, there's a bunch of options here's just an example.
https://www.amazon.com/Simple-Trending-Monitor-Anti-Slip-Computer/dp/B07ZSX2DQL


----------



## Noobzilla (Jul 21, 2020)

koven said:


> You should consider using something like below instead, there's a bunch of options here's just an example.
> https://www.amazon.com/Simple-Trending-Monitor-Anti-Slip-Computer/dp/B07ZSX2DQL


Will likely get a stand if I'm final on keeping the Mini. Good idea on ventilated stand though! thanks!

edit:
I'm considering flipping the drawer of this stand and then cutting some holes for the wires.


----------



## darmccombs (Jul 21, 2020)

Noobzilla said:


> I'm having a hard time differentiating the RME vs the Mini. With less than 6 hrs burn in on the Mini I would say the two are equal in performance when driving my Empyrean. Perhaps my 6.3mm stock cable is the bottleneck. The silver balanced cables I ordered won't come for another 2-3 weeks. I'll find out soon enough.
> 
> P.S. I did quickly try my Mojo with the Mini and it's huge sound improvement vs just the Mojo by itself (but who knows maybe it's just bad stock 3.5mm cables since I could never get the Empy to sound properly with it).
> 
> ...


You potentially have a few things going on here.  Depending on your EQ, Loudness, Bass and Treble settings, you could be overloading the the RME output signal.  You can tell if this is happening because the volume number will blink a faint red color..  For now I suggest you set the volume at -5 for now just to be safe.

Then, I suggest you set the Ref Level at +13.  I have my RME setup like this (13dbu, -5 vol), and its a good starting point.  If you are using RCA you will be sending the GSX a 2Vrms signal.  If you are using XLR you will be sending a 4Vrms signal.


----------



## darmccombs

koven said:


> You should consider using something like below instead, there's a bunch of options here's just an example.
> https://www.amazon.com/Simple-Trending-Monitor-Anti-Slip-Computer/dp/B07ZSX2DQL


Great Idea...


----------



## darmccombs

I recently got the GS-X Mini and am working on optimizing the setup.  I only have 2 decent interconnects.  One is a set of custom RCA's with furutech connectors.  I don't know the wire used.  The other is a set Purist Audio Design Venustas XLR.

From what I read, the XLR should have aquieter background.  In my super limited testing this was true.  But the Purist XLR seemed to reduce the highest frequencies a little bit, removing the airiness or openness of the sound.  The RCA cables didn't do this, but thet didn't have as low a noise floor.  I'd like to try a different set of XLR that don't lose the highs.

Do you have any XLR Interconnect recommendations at $300 or less?  A length of 05.m to 1.5m would be best for me.


----------



## koven

darmccombs said:


> Do you have any XLR Interconnect recommendations at $300 or less?  A length of 05.m to 1.5m would be best for me.



Check out Audio Envy, great bang for buck interconnect, 1m <$200.
https://audioenvy.com/product/monitor/onestian-gl-pair/


----------



## Noobzilla

Can't really recommend because I neither have it nor would have something in the similar price range to compare it to, but I ordered cables from Norne Audio and here's the headfi forum for it.


----------



## gearocdguy

darmccombs said:


> I recently got the GS-X Mini and am working on optimizing the setup.  I only have 2 decent interconnects.  One is a set of custom RCA's with furutech connectors.  I don't know the wire used.  The other is a set Purist Audio Design Venustas XLR.
> 
> From what I read, the XLR should have aquieter background.  In my super limited testing this was true.  But the Purist XLR seemed to reduce the highest frequencies a little bit, removing the airiness or openness of the sound.  The RCA cables didn't do this, but thet didn't have as low a noise floor.  I'd like to try a different set of XLR that don't lose the highs.
> 
> Do you have any XLR Interconnect recommendations at $300 or less?  A length of 05.m to 1.5m would be best for me.


I am selling a pair of 1-Meter King Cobras because I am not running a Mojo into the GS-X mini and don't need them anymore. I have them for about 8 years and very happy with them. Audioquest discontinued the line, but they are built like tanks, so you can find them all over the place. You can still buy them in "like new" condition on Amazon for about $185.


----------



## Cat Music

There is something I do not understand, if I connect the Dac to the GS X-Mini through the RCA output and then connect the headphones to the balanced output of the GS X-Mini, would I have a problem with that configuration? Or should I use the balanced output of the GS X-Mini every time I connect the Dac through the XLR output to the amp? Or regardless of the connection you use, whether it is RCA or XLR, can I use the balanced and unbalanced output of the amplifier?


----------



## darmccombs

Yes, that connection is fine.  You can run unbalanced from the DAC to the GS-X, and still use balanced output to the headphones.


----------



## gearocdguy

Cat Music said:


> There is something I do not understand, if I connect the Dac to the GS X-Mini through the RCA output and then connect the headphones to the balanced output of the GS X-Mini, would I have a problem with that configuration? Or should I use the balanced output of the GS X-Mini every time I connect the Dac through the XLR output to the amp? Or regardless of the connection you use, whether it is RCA or XLR, can I use the balanced and unbalanced output of the amplifier?


The GS-X Mini is designed to produce a balanced output regardless of if you feed it a single-ended or balanced input. So, all else being equal, there will be no difference in sound quality based on xlr or rca inputs.


----------



## Noobzilla

I'm still a noob when it comes to balanced stuff. Volume settings being the same, should I expect to get higher volume when switching from single ended to balanced headphone connection? I'm testing out @darmccombs RME settings but my mini gets too loud and I'm pretty much maxing at 9 o'clock on low gain.


----------



## darmccombs

Noobzilla said:


> I'm still a noob when it comes to balanced stuff. Volume settings being the same, should I expect to get higher volume when switching from single ended to balanced headphone connection? I'm testing out @darmccombs RME settings but my mini gets too loud and I'm pretty much maxing at 9 o'clock on low gain.


Balanced will be higher volume.

We are getting different results with balanced output from the RME though.  I get loud volume at the Noon position using low gain.  If I switch to high gain I get loud volume at 9 o'clock.


----------



## Cat Music

gearocdguy said:


> The GS-X Mini is designed to produce a balanced output regardless of if you feed it a single-ended or balanced input. So, all else being equal, there will be no difference in sound quality based on xlr or rca inputs.


Does that also apply to any amp? or is it only applicable to GS X-Mini?


----------



## vonBaron

Cat Music said:


> Does that also apply to any amp? or is it only applicable to GS X-Mini?


No, AMP must be fully balanced to do this thing, my IFI Pro ICan can do same.


----------



## gearocdguy (Jul 22, 2020)

Noobzilla said:


> I'm still a noob when it comes to balanced stuff. Volume settings being the same, should I expect to get higher volume when switching from single ended to balanced headphone connection? I'm testing out @darmccombs RME settings but my mini gets too loud and I'm pretty much maxing at 9 o'clock on low gain.


If your sources are outputting the same voltage, then


Cat Music said:


> Does that also apply to any amp? or is it only applicable to GS X-Mini?


The answer is it depends and hard to fully cut through the marketing of the term fully balanced. It really depends on how well the amp is designed and what parts they use. But, to simplify it. If you have a cheap balanced amp, you want to feed it a balanced input. If you have very expensive equipment, it shouldn't matter.

The GS-X mini, however, is unique because it is based on an open-sourced Kevin Gilmore design called SuSy Dynalo Mk2 which is in part based on an expired Pass Labs patterned design called supersymmetry. Supersymmetry essentially removes the need to convert single-ended inputs to balanced before amplifying them, so the amp doesn't care what you feed it. That doesn't mean a cheaper version the SuSy Dynalo Mk2 would sound as good as the GS-X mini, but it would sound the same whether you feed it RCAs or XLRs.

I personally bought the GS-X because I wanted the flexibility to chop and change my source equipment and headphone without worrying about the amp. And, because I did some research on the design. And, because I asked Justin a bunch of annoying questions about the design which he appeared happy to answer.


----------



## TheHighlander

darmccombs said:


> You potentially have a few things going on here.  Depending on your EQ, Loudness, Bass and Treble settings, you could be overloading the the RME output signal.  You can tell if this is happening because the volume number will blink a faint red color..  For now I suggest you set the volume at -5 for now just to be safe.
> 
> Then, I suggest you set the Ref Level at +13.  I have my RME setup like this (13dbu, -5 vol), and its a good starting point.  If you are using RCA you will be sending the GSX a 2Vrms signal.  If you are using XLR you will be sending a 4Vrms signal.



Interesting. I use Auto Ref On at +7db  (- 5vol ) - XLR Wireworld eclipse to gsx mini - Vc Ironwood with silver xlr verite cable and in the volume on 10:00 o clock is already very loud in low gain. 08:00 o clock is the sweet spot for me. you listen on 12:00 o clock?


----------



## darmccombs

TheHighlander said:


> Interesting. I use Auto Ref On at +7db  (- 5vol ) - XLR Wireworld eclipse to gsx mini - Vc Ironwood with silver xlr verite cable and in the volume on 10:00 o clock is already very loud in low gain. 08:00 o clock is the sweet spot for me. you listen on 12:00 o clock?


You are the 2nd person to use that type of input level into the GS-X, and report that 9 oclock is a good volume to listen with Low Gain.  I appear to be the odd man out on this one.  I don't listen at loud volume so I must have something setup up slightly different than you.

I am using a XLR headphone cable, but I wouldn't think that would lower the volume.  My headphones are ZMF Verite Closed (300 ohm, 99db sensitivity).  Maybe you are running lower impedance headphones?


----------



## TheHighlander

darmccombs said:


> You are the 2nd person to use that type of input level into the GS-X, and report that 9 oclock is a good volume to listen with Low Gain.  I appear to be the odd man out on this one.  I don't listen at loud volume so I must have something setup up slightly different than you.
> 
> I am using a XLR headphone cable, but I wouldn't think that would lower the volume.  My headphones are ZMF Verite Closed (300 ohm, 99db sensitivity).  Maybe you are running lower impedance headphones?


VC Ironwood, same as you.


----------



## hiImGrant

This is exactly why I moved away from the RME and use the bifrost2. As a software engineer, it’s too complex to just get it to work. I guess if I were an electrical engineer it would probably be cake.


----------



## darmccombs

hiImGrant said:


> This is exactly why I moved away from the RME and use the bifrost2. As a software engineer, it’s too complex to just get it to work. I guess if I were an electrical engineer it would probably be cake.


We both have it working very well.  We just seem to be getting different volume levels, or my volume preference is louder than I thought.


----------



## Little Bear (Jul 24, 2020)

If you want another data point, my Oppo 205 is putting out 4.2 V (rms) via the balanced connection to the Mini, and with the Mini set to high gain, I listen moderately loudly at 10 o'clock using my HD800S.  300 ohm, 97 dB sensitivity.

edit:  And I'm using the HD800S with the SE headphone output.


----------



## TheHighlander

hiImGrant said:


> This is exactly why I moved away from the RME and use the bifrost2. As a software engineer, it’s too complex to just get it to work. I guess if I were an electrical engineer it would probably be cake.



Maybe can be the the volume of the music. Or if you using SE or XLR output. For example. When I listen to classical, vocal music sometimes I need to pump the volume above 12:00 o clock volume position on high gain with he1000 v2 using SE cable.


----------



## Astral Abyss

Probably also depends on whether you have the DACT or ALPS attenuator.


----------



## darmccombs (Jul 24, 2020)

Astral Abyss said:


> Probably also depends on whether you have the DACT or ALPS attenuator.


If the attenuator can effect volume differences, then  will add as a reference that I have the DACT.


----------



## DaYooper

I think they both affect volume: the farther you crank them the louder it plays.


----------



## Noobzilla

That mesh amazon drawer I posted earlier doesnt look so bad as an amplifier stand


----------



## Vangelis

darmccombs said:


> I recently got the GS-X Mini and am working on optimizing the setup.  I only have 2 decent interconnects.  One is a set of custom RCA's with furutech connectors.  I don't know the wire used.  The other is a set Purist Audio Design Venustas XLR.
> 
> From what I read, the XLR should have aquieter background.  In my super limited testing this was true.  But the Purist XLR seemed to reduce the highest frequencies a little bit, removing the airiness or openness of the sound.  The RCA cables didn't do this, but thet didn't have as low a noise floor.  I'd like to try a different set of XLR that don't lose the highs.
> 
> Do you have any XLR Interconnect recommendations at $300 or less?  A length of 05.m to 1.5m would be best for me.


To make a realistic comparison between RCA single-handed and XLR balanced you need to use the same cable,  terminated to the two different connectors. If you’re looking for hi resolution  XLR cables you might look at it a used pairs of  WireWorld Silver or gold Eclipse on both Audiogon  and US Audiomart. Your dollar will go a lot further on a used pair and these are excellent by any standard.


----------



## darmccombs

koven said:


> Check out Audio Envy, great bang for buck interconnect, 1m <$200.
> https://audioenvy.com/product/monitor/onestian-gl-pair/





Vangelis said:


> To make a realistic comparison between RCA single-handed and XLR balanced you need to use the same cable,  terminated to the two different connectors. If you’re looking for hi resolution  XLR cables you might look at it a used pairs of  WireWorld Silver or gold Eclipse on both Audiogon  and US Audiomart. Your dollar will go a lot further on a used pair and these are excellent by any standard.


Thanks for the XLR cable suggestions.  I will check these out.


----------



## Andrew Rieger

Possibly a dumb question but I was wondering if there is any risk with turning on the GSX Mini with a power strip 'on' switch rather than the power switch on the front of the unit. I plugged my amp into my power strip and turned the strip on, not realizing that the amp's power switch was already in the 'on' position. I know some amps are not supposed to be turned on this way because they have power sequencing with the amp's dedicated power switch. Is it possible that I damaged something?


----------



## hiImGrant

Andrew Rieger said:


> Possibly a dumb question but I was wondering if there is any risk with turning on the GSX Mini with a power strip 'on' switch rather than the power switch on the front of the unit. I plugged my amp into my power strip and turned the strip on, not realizing that the amp's power switch was already in the 'on' position. I know some amps are not supposed to be turned on this way because they have power sequencing with the amp's dedicated power switch. Is it possible that I damaged something?


Seems unlikely to cause any problems imo. This amp isn’t graceful in its on/off behavior in the first place (audible pops and whatnot). Anyone who knows otherwise please correct me


----------



## Andrew Rieger

hiImGrant said:


> Seems unlikely to cause any problems imo. This amp isn’t graceful in its on/off behavior in the first place (audible pops and whatnot). Anyone who knows otherwise please correct me



Thank you. Funny, we have almost the exact same setup. Bifrost 2 -> GSX Mini -> Aeon 2 Open / Focal Clear.


----------



## vonBaron (Jul 30, 2020)

Anyone compares GS-X mini to Benchmark HPA4?


----------



## Roasty

vonBaron said:


> Anyone copares GS-X mini to Benchmark HPA4?



I have both. The mini sounds more fun, a bit more bass and warmth. The hpa4 sounds more "correct"/neutral and has comparatively leaner mid bass downwards. I hardly listen to headphones with the hpa4 now.. It is mainly for preamp line duties in my 2channel system. Once in a while I do listen to the hpa4 with headphones, and then realize/confirm that I still prefer tubes and mini over hpa4.


----------



## vonBaron

Well you have great tube amp but i see GS-X still holds ground very well.


----------



## Vangelis

I have realized big improvements to various compounds simply by upgrading fuses. I’m giving thought to Synergistic Research’s new Orange fuse for the Mini. The power supply cables are a little in the way but I think I could probably be pull them back to insert fuses.  Has anybody upgraded fuses in their Mini or giving thought to this.


----------



## vonBaron

I think you will void warranty by doing that.


----------



## Vangelis

vonBaron said:


> I think you will void warranty by doing that.


I‘ve replaced / upgraded fuses on lots of audio gear. Every audio manufacturer I‘ve ever spoke with on the topic (there have been many) always said there would not be any warranty issue unless I installed a fuse with a different value fuse. Actually the aftermarket fuses are more built to a far more accurate tolerances and values then the 50 cent fuses installed by most audio companies.


----------



## vonBaron

What fuse is used GS-X mini? Becouse i see lot of different models.


----------



## DaYooper

I now have my GSX-Mini posted in the for sale thread if anyone is looking for one.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/gs-x-mini-polished-black-with-dact.938890/#post-15776046


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Vangelis said:


> I have realized big improvements to various compounds simply by upgrading fuses. I’m giving thought to Synergistic Research’s new Orange fuse for the Mini. The power supply cables are a little in the way but I think I could probably be pull them back to insert fuses.  Has anybody upgraded fuses in their Mini or giving thought to this.



Being use fuse from SR since 3 years ago, everything working still fine till now. It does improve the sound in my experience. Also, no problem occurred at all so far.


----------



## vonBaron

Any tip how to install them, what i need T or F what A?


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Vangelis said:


> I‘ve replaced / upgraded fuses on lots of audio gear. Every audio manufacturer I‘ve ever spoke with on the topic (there have been many) always said there would not be any warranty issue unless I installed a fuse with a different value fuse. Actually the aftermarket fuses are more built to a far more accurate tolerances and values then the 50 cent fuses installed by most audio companies.



What tolerances? A fuse either conducts or melts.


----------



## elisiX

Doing as much research into the HeadAmp Mini and MK2 as my primary AMP to pair with the Hugo 2 and/or RME ADI-2.

Can anyone advise whether they think the Mini or MK2 would pair better with the Utopia and Empyrean? Many thanks.


----------



## vonBaron

Mini with the Utopia is great synergy.


----------



## elisiX

I notice you have the D8000, which a good friend of mine has. He too is considering the mini. Can you confirm the same for that pairing?


----------



## vonBaron

Yeah, i listen now couple headphones with GS-X mini and all of them sound great with it, D8000 too


----------



## elisiX

Thank you!


----------



## Noobzilla

I have the RME ADI-2 with the GS-X mini onto my Empyrean using single ended stock cables. At the moment I prefer the amp on the RME though for really high volume I'd prefer the mini. For high volume listeners and harder to drive headphones I can easily understand the need for having a separate amp with the RME. But in my case if I don't get any improvement when my balanced cables arrive I will be returning the mini (also coming with xlr to 6.3mm jack adapter so I can test single ended on both RME and GS-X mini). Also have silver-plated interconnects arriving next week just to see if that makes any difference vs my monoprice interconnects.


----------



## efejoao

Noobzilla said:


> I have the RME ADI-2 with the GS-X mini onto my Empyrean using single ended stock cables. At the moment I prefer the amp on the RME though for really high volume I'd prefer the mini. For high volume listeners and harder to drive headphones I can easily understand the need for having a separate amp with the RME. But in my case if I don't get any improvement when my balanced cables arrive I will be returning the mini (also coming with xlr to 6.3mm jack adapter so I can test single ended on both RME and GS-X mini). Also have silver-plated interconnects arriving next week just to see if that makes any difference vs my monoprice interconnects.


 Interesting! I am curious to know the difference cables make in your opinion. Have always been skeptical about it. What other headphones and IEMs are you using with the RME and GSX?


----------



## Noobzilla

efejoao said:


> Interesting! I am curious to know the difference cables make in your opinion. Have always been skeptical about it. What other headphones and IEMs are you using with the RME and GSX?


I have a Fostex TH-X00 Ebony and Beyerdynamic Xelento IEM but I'm mostly exclusively using the Empyreans on the mini. Actually I think I've put 30 mins total on my Fostex since the Empys came  

Same I've always been skeptical about cables too but so far I've had several experiences with cables being worse, just about the same, or much better. My rule of thumb has been to try them and judge them myself.
1) cheap $7 headphone cable from ebay for my Denon D600 is noticeably worse than stock cables
2) $25 Sewell copper vs $110 QED silver-plated speaker cables is pretty much the same but QED was sliggghhttly brighter but almost negligible I'd rather keep the Sewell
3) Some brand $10 vs $90 Chord Company C-Line RCA cables onto my subwoofer is by far the biggest improvement I've ever heard from cables I was quite shocked. Speaking of which! I'll try these cables with the RME and mini.


----------



## efejoao

Noobzilla said:


> I have a Fostex TH-X00 Ebony and Beyerdynamic Xelento IEM but I'm mostly exclusively using the Empyreans on the mini. Actually I think I've put 30 mins total on my Fostex since the Empys came
> 
> Same I've always been skeptical about cables too but so far I've had several experiences with cables being worse, just about the same, or much better. My rule of thumb has been to try them and judge them myself.
> 1) cheap $7 headphone cable from ebay for my Denon D600 is noticeably worse than stock cables
> ...


Not sure where I would find Chord Cables to purchase in North America though.


----------



## Noobzilla

efejoao said:


> Not sure where I would find Chord Cables to purchase in North America though.


I got mine on ebay.


----------



## efejoao

Noobzilla said:


> I have a Fostex TH-X00 Ebony and Beyerdynamic Xelento IEM but I'm mostly exclusively using the Empyreans on the mini. Actually I think I've put 30 mins total on my Fostex since the Empys came
> 
> Same I've always been skeptical about cables too but so far I've had several experiences with cables being worse, just about the same, or much better. My rule of thumb has been to try them and judge them myself.
> 1) cheap $7 headphone cable from ebay for my Denon D600 is noticeably worse than stock cables
> ...


 Looking forward to hear your impressions on these cables with the GSX Mini


----------



## Noobzilla

efejoao said:


> Looking forward to hear your impressions on these cables with the GSX Mini


Spent about 4-5 hours comparing the XLR and RCA. At first I was leaning towards the RCA but after a long time experimenting with the mini's volume and the RME's dB output, I'd say both the XLR and RCA sound the same. The RME automatically adds +6dB when using XLR, so if I just subtract 6dB from the RME then the XLR ends up sounding identical to the RCA. I don't need to adjust the mini's volume at all when doing that. Me initially preferring the RCA was due to different volume combinations and not necessarily the RCA or XLR cables.


----------



## montanari

Mmm.. Not sure of your test


----------



## Noobzilla

montanari said:


> Mmm.. Not sure of your test


Any suggestions?


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Noobzilla said:


> Spent about 4-5 hours comparing the XLR and RCA. At first I was leaning towards the RCA but after a long time experimenting with the mini's volume and the RME's dB output, I'd say both the XLR and RCA sound the same. The RME automatically adds +6dB when using XLR, so if I just subtract 6dB from the RME then the XLR ends up sounding identical to the RCA. I don't need to adjust the mini's volume at all when doing that. Me initially preferring the RCA was due to different volume combinations and not necessarily the RCA or XLR cables.



There is no audible difference in best case performance of SE and balanced connections. The advantage of balanced is increased drive and better noise rejection. If your source drives your amp well enough and you don't have a noisy setup no audible difference is expected.

I use XLR whenever possible because the cables are less likely to detach by themselves and I want the technical advantages even though I don't claim to be able to tell the difference.


----------



## Little Bear

^^^Yup.  Where XLR starts to assert its superiority is in long cable runs, like 15+ feet, and in environments with a lot of EMI, especially RF noise.  Shielded cables are very helpful for noise, but signal loss in long runs always favors a balanced connection.


----------



## gearocdguy

Noobzilla said:


> Spent about 4-5 hours comparing the XLR and RCA. At first I was leaning towards the RCA but after a long time experimenting with the mini's volume and the RME's dB output, I'd say both the XLR and RCA sound the same. The RME automatically adds +6dB when using XLR, so if I just subtract 6dB from the RME then the XLR ends up sounding identical to the RCA. I don't need to adjust the mini's volume at all when doing that. Me initially preferring the RCA was due to different volume combinations and not necessarily the RCA or XLR cables.


Assuming the inputs are the same, the design of the amp (supersymmetry) ensures the output will be identical.  So, what you are really testing is the quality of the RME's RCA outputs vs. the RME's balanced outputs and what, if any noise, your cables are picking up. This is one reason why, IMO, the mini is so valuable as a foundation of a stack. You can change out the source without having to worry about any loss in quality.


----------



## bfreedma

Noobzilla said:


> I have a Fostex TH-X00 Ebony and Beyerdynamic Xelento IEM but I'm mostly exclusively using the Empyreans on the mini. Actually I think I've put 30 mins total on my Fostex since the Empys came
> 
> Same I've always been skeptical about cables too but so far I've had several experiences with cables being worse, just about the same, or much better. My rule of thumb has been to try them and judge them myself.
> 1) cheap $7 headphone cable from ebay for my Denon D600 is noticeably worse than stock cables
> ...



The truth in advertising agencies in the UK weren't impressed with Chord's claims (to say the least) and Chord was forced to stop making most of their claims in advertising. Worth a read before sending them any money.

https://www.asa.org.uk/rulings/the-chord-company-ltd-a14-274211.html


----------



## efejoao

bfreedma said:


> The truth in advertising agencies in the UK weren't impressed with Chord's claims (to say the least) and Chord was forced to stop making most of their claims in advertising. Worth a read before sending them any money.
> 
> https://www.asa.org.uk/rulings/the-chord-company-ltd-a14-274211.html


I never considered spending much money on cables anyway. It is something that never made sense to me. But it seems that their budget cables /entry level are really great


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Little Bear said:


> ^^^Yup.  Where XLR starts to assert its superiority is in long cable runs, like 15+ feet, and in environments with a lot of EMI, especially RF noise.  Shielded cables are very helpful for noise, but signal loss in long runs always favors a balanced connection.



Hi,

What do you think about GSX Mini and Mogwai SE? Especially with ZMF headphone


----------



## Noobzilla

Noobzilla said:


> I have a Fostex TH-X00 Ebony and Beyerdynamic Xelento IEM but I'm mostly exclusively using the Empyreans on the mini. Actually I think I've put 30 mins total on my Fostex since the Empys came
> 
> Same I've always been skeptical about cables too but so far I've had several experiences with cables being worse, just about the same, or much better. My rule of thumb has been to try them and judge them myself.
> 1) cheap $7 headphone cable from ebay for my Denon D600 is noticeably worse than stock cables
> ...





efejoao said:


> Looking forward to hear your impressions on these cables with the GSX Mini


4) Just finished trying RCA to 3.5mm jack cables from Mojo to Mini. One unbranded and one from Amplifier Surgery. Unbranded cable sound noticeable more dull. Even the volume difference is very apparent despite it being about ~10% shorter. 

I honestly dislike that there's differences between these cables. Wouldve preferred if they all sounded the same so I could save money. Still waiting for a different set of XLR cables. I'll give results next week.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Noobzilla said:


> 4) Just finished trying RCA to 3.5mm jack cables from Mojo to Mini. One unbranded and one from Amplifier Surgery. Unbranded cable sound noticeable more dull. Even the volume difference is very apparent despite it being about ~10% shorter.
> 
> I honestly dislike that there's differences between these cables. Wouldve preferred if they all sounded the same so I could save money. Still waiting for a different set of XLR cables. I'll give results next week.



I consider myself lucky then. I don't imagine there's any difference and I don't hear any difference in cables. I do buy aftermarket cables, but for build quality, materials, appearance, handling, etc.


----------



## mav52

erics75 said:


> I haven't had time to read every page yet, but I did a search for Phonitor for this thread and got no results. I'm debating between the GSX Mini and a Phonitor XE (or X or E, all the same sounding amps, just different features). Has anyone compared these two amps in detail?



Looking for the same comparison , can't seem to find one.


----------



## darmccombs

mav52 said:


> Looking for the same comparison , can't seem to find one.


I was trying to decide between the Phonitor and the GS-X Mini also.  I ended up doing a search on this thread for the word "phonitor" and read all the threads that mentioned Phonitor.  Then I went to the Phonitor and searched for "GS-X", and read all those threads.  I ended up finding a few comparisons by folks that had both.

From my searches it appeared that most that had tried both, preferred the GS-X.  I think I remember reading that the GS-X had a tiny bit of warmth compared to the Phonitor, which most found a little more musical.


----------



## thecrow

mav52 said:


> Looking for the same comparison , can't seem to find one.


there's a review of the mini on this channel. there are also other reviews including master 9 and phonitor xe on this channel

hope that helps


----------



## DaYooper

And if after watching this review or any other you decide you want the Mini I still have one for sale
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/gs-x-mini-polished-black-with-dact.938890/#post-15784923


----------



## thebkt (Aug 6, 2020)

A little something showed up in the mail yesterday. In short, it sounds fantastic. I was one of many wondering about the difference between it and the THX 789 and so far I think it's a clear upgrade. I'll check in later with detailed impressions, as I'll have time to A/B them this weekend.

I've had my eye on the mini for over a year and can already I'm completely happy about this purchase! It's a beautifully engineered piece of kit! Bravo Justin, my first headamp product is an absolute winner!





(argh! condo's man... I dusted yesterday!)


----------



## Noobzilla

Just realized how hot this amp runs. I'm used to washing dishes with really hot water so when I touch the mini I just think "this is quite warm." Today my arm happen to touch it and it's really hot! Or perhaps the unit is hotter than usual today.


----------



## vonBaron

It's nothing compared to tube amp.


----------



## Little Bear

Yeah you could cook a ribeye on it.


----------



## thebkt

Could I also ask, in all the threads I read before picking up the Mini... how did nobody mention the red lights inside the amp (apparently I completely missed them in that pic from the HA site).  I personally quite dig the little glimpses I get through the grill from time to time.


----------



## Noobzilla

efejoao said:


> Looking forward to hear your impressions on these cables with the GSX Mini


The interconnects arrived! It does make a difference vs monoprice! Also beats the Chord RCAs that I've been comparing with. For 3 weeks I've been skeptical if the GS-X Mini is even an upgrade over the integrated amp in my RME, but this is not the case anymore! The Mini does sound better. Cleaner sounding and I'm able to pick up micro details better. Ooooo what a joy! 

I've been really hoping that the cables wont make any difference so then I would return the mini and save lots of money, but looks like I'm keeping the amp!


----------



## thebkt

Noobzilla said:


> The interconnects arrived! It does make a difference vs monoprice! Also beats the Chord RCAs that I've been comparing with. For 3 weeks I've been skeptical if the GS-X Mini is even an upgrade over the integrated amp in my RME, but this is not the case anymore! The Mini does sound better. Cleaner sounding and I'm able to pick up micro details better. Ooooo what a joy!
> 
> I've been really hoping that the cables wont make any difference so then I would return the mini and save lots of money, but looks like I'm keeping the amp!


I feel the same about the $20 interconnects I've been using


----------



## efejoao

Noobzilla said:


> The interconnects arrived! It does make a difference vs monoprice! Also beats the Chord RCAs that I've been comparing with. For 3 weeks I've been skeptical if the GS-X Mini is even an upgrade over the integrated amp in my RME, but this is not the case anymore! The Mini does sound better. Cleaner sounding and I'm able to pick up micro details better. Ooooo what a joy!
> 
> I've been really hoping that the cables wont make any difference so then I would return the mini and save lots of money, but looks like I'm keeping the amp!



What is the interconnect cable that you found to be the best? Can you share the name and how much it costs?  I would really appreciate because I am very skeptical to the GS-X Mini making a big difference over a JDS Labs Element II and the RME ADI-2 DAC/AMP


----------



## Noobzilla

efejoao said:


> What is the interconnect cable that you found to be the best? Can you share the name and how much it costs?  I would really appreciate because I am very skeptical to the GS-X Mini making a big difference over a JDS Labs Element II and the RME ADI-2 DAC/AMP


I wouldnt say best since I only have 2 different brands of interconnects. It's just one is better than the other haha  I got the cables from here but it's not available on the website. You have to email them and ask for quote. Mine is 1.5ft silver-plated copper for $200 ish a pair. There's free return if you don't like the cable. Is it worth it? Meh debatable since right now I'm paying $2000+ total including the Mini for.. what, about 5% improvement over the RME? There could be higher % improvement for harder to drive headphones. It also depends on your listening volume. At really high volume (at the levels I could tolerate) I find that it helps having the Mini even before I had the new interconnects. 

Overall, I'm happy with just the Empyrean + RME and could live without a separate amp. I'm just curious what it would sound like if I pushed the headphones without killing my wallet.


----------



## Njychen

Would love to know how it compares to Bryston BHA-1 as well.  I’ve read through the entire thread


----------



## 19844

thebkt said:


> A little something showed up in the mail yesterday. In short, it sounds fantastic. I was one of many wondering about the difference between it and the THX 789 and so far I think it's a clear upgrade. I'll check in later with detailed impressions, as I'll have time to A/B them this weekend.
> 
> I've had my eye on the mini for over a year and can already I'm completely happy about this purchase! It's a beautifully engineered piece of kit! Bravo Justin, my first headamp product is an absolute winner!
> 
> ...



May I ask when did you order HeadAmp GS-X mini?

I would like to know how long I've to wait If I order it.

Thank you


----------



## DaYooper

19844 said:


> May I ask when did you order HeadAmp GS-X mini?
> 
> I would like to know how long I've to wait If I order it.
> 
> Thank you


I could ship mine tomorrow.


----------



## Arniesb

DaYooper said:


> I could ship mine tomorrow.


Why would you sell it man?


----------



## DaYooper

Redundant equipment. I'm using the Arche now.


----------



## Arniesb

DaYooper said:


> Redundant equipment. I'm using the Arche now.


Better amp or better synergy with existing headphones?


----------



## midicun

19844 said:


> May I ask when did you order HeadAmp GS-X mini?
> 
> I would like to know how long I've to wait If I order it.
> 
> Thank you


I was told by HeadAmp last week that its 10-14 days. (I asked for a satin blue with DACT)


----------



## vonBaron

Arniesb said:


> Better amp or better synergy with existing headphones?


No chance that Arche is better than GS-X mini.


----------



## DaYooper

No chance? Really?  All things audio are subjective friend. And for me the Utopia/Arche my favorite. I won't make any comparisons with any of my equipment because what sounds one way for me will not sound the same for anyone else.


----------



## 19844

DaYooper said:


> I could ship mine tomorrow.



Ohh I just ordered the new one from HeadAmp Im not sure I can cancel it. Could you PM me some details of your Mini?


----------



## MacedonianHero

DaYooper said:


> No chance? Really?  All things audio are subjective friend. And for me the Utopia/Arche my favorite. I won't make any comparisons with any of my equipment because what sounds one way for me will not sound the same for anyone else.



The amplifier section of the GS-X mini is superior...powerwise, distortion wise etc... No question to my ears. But that's with harder to drive headphones like the Phi TC, Susvara, etc... where the differences are very pronounced as the Arche can't keep up with their power requirements. Now put a GS-X mini after the Arche (as your DAC) and now you're talking!


----------



## vonBaron

Arche is very good with Focals HP becouse was made for them and its DAC/AMP.
I listen many combo DAC/AMP and standalone DAC+AMP and always D+A sounds better.
But i didint listen ultra hi-end combo like Chord Dave or DCs Bartok.


----------



## MacedonianHero

vonBaron said:


> Arche is very good with Focals HP becouse was made for them and its DAC/AMP.
> I listen many combo DAC/AMP and standalone DAC+AMP and always D+A sounds better.
> But i didint listen ultra hi-end combo like Chord Dave or DCs Bartok.



No doubt the Arche is fantastic with the Focal headphones, but the amplifier section is limited to headphones that are equally efficient...thus the advantages and improvements by having a GS-X mini after it. Heck I use a GS-X mini after my Chord DAVE for these harder to drive headphones.


----------



## vonBaron

@MacedonianHero GS-X mini don't limited Dave DAC?


----------



## MacedonianHero

vonBaron said:


> @MacedonianHero GS-X mini don't limited Dave DAC?



Not to my ears, it is that good and the distortion on this amp is super low. Plus with the Phi TC and Susvara, it is a must!


----------



## DaYooper

Well, as I don't have any really hard to drive headphones, maybe the HD800, just about any amp is redundant.


----------



## alekc

MacedonianHero said:


> Not to my ears, it is that good and the distortion on this amp is super low. Plus with the Phi TC and Susvara, it is a must!



After such statement the only real problem left is case color selection. I can not make up my mind: red or blue?


----------



## Noobzilla

alekc said:


> After such statement the only real problem left is case color selection. I can not make up my mind: red or blue?


black


----------



## midicun

Noobzilla said:


> black


matte black


----------



## gearocdguy

midicun said:


> matte black


Definitely go with the matte black, I went with the glossy and which I went with the matte.


----------



## Richardhoos

+1 matte black. I actually ordered matte black but got gloss, which is ok, but matte is a bit sleeker.


----------



## acguitar84

I like my purple gsx-mini. Looks cool, sounds great!


----------



## Noobzilla

Maybe they would allow us to order extra panels and switch them without voiding v warranty?


----------



## justin w.

Update for anyone who ordered a GS-X mini and is waiting -- we have been waiting for a shipment of transformers arrive. It arrived by boat a while ago but has been slow to be delivered from the warehouse. We should have all orders out by the end of the week


----------



## MisterMoJo

I sent this question to Justin but while I am waiting for an answer I thought I would post this here:  Is it an issue for the amp (GS-X Mini) to have both inputs active at the same time?  I have a seen this is an issue for other amps according to the manufacturer.


----------



## DaYooper

I think since the Mini has an input selector switch then not a problem. It wouldn't amplify both at the same time.


----------



## efejoao

justin w. said:


> Update for anyone who ordered a GS-X mini and is waiting -- we have been waiting for a shipment of transformers arrive. It arrived by boat a while ago but has been slow to be delivered from the warehouse. We should have all orders out by the end of the week



Thank you for the update @justin w. . I sent you an email on Sunday to cancel my order because I didn't get any update or response from you in the past two weeks (order #8008)


----------



## justin w.

justin w. said:


> Update for anyone who ordered a GS-X mini and is waiting -- we have been waiting for a shipment of transformers arrive. It arrived by boat a while ago but has been slow to be delivered from the warehouse. We should have all orders out by the end of the week



We have paid the ransom and now just waiting for the truck this week..everything else is assembled ready to go. This applies to *all* GS-X mini orders


----------



## Focux

is it me or the silver version is rarely seen around here?

google images showed a very small handful..


----------



## thebkt

Focux said:


> is it me or the silver version is rarely seen around here?
> 
> google images showed a very small handful..


You might just have to order one to correct the imbalance


----------



## Focux

thebkt said:


> You might just have to order one to correct the imbalance



you sound like Thanos


----------



## DesignTaylor

I've got a matte black unit, looks very handsome, but, some of the other color options are pretty cool. Nice to see a manufacturer stepping our side the standard black and metallic consumer electronic standards.


----------



## elisiX

DesignTaylor said:


> I've got a matte black unit, looks very handsome, but, some of the other color options are pretty cool. Nice to see a manufacturer stepping our side the standard black and metallic consumer electronic standards.



This!! Give me a Mini in matte/satin blue any day over matte black,

I'm tempted by the Headamp product. I just don't know if i've got a need next to my V281 FE (which I only bought recently).


----------



## thebkt

elisiX said:


> This!! Give me a Mini in matte/satin blue any day over matte black,
> 
> I'm tempted by the Headamp product. I just don't know if i've got a need next to my V281 FE (which I only bought recently).


I was lucky enough to get my matte black unit from another HF user.  Had I purchased new (which I was a few weeks of saving from doing), I'd have gone for that gorgeous satin blue.  Aesthetically the matte black fits in well on my desk and matches everything not made by Schiit (which thankfully are in the living room, ruining the cohesion next to my black PS4).


----------



## midicun

thebkt said:


> I was lucky enough to get my matte black unit from another HF user.  Had I purchased new (which I was a few weeks of saving from doing), I'd have gone for that gorgeous satin blue.  Aesthetically the matte black fits in well on my desk and matches everything not made by Schiit (which thankfully are in the living room, ruining the cohesion next to my black PS4).


+1 on Satin Blue.
The Satin Blue is amazing! I know its subjective.


----------



## Karm

justin w. said:


> We have paid the ransom and now just waiting for the truck this week..everything else is assembled ready to go. This applies to *all* GS-X mini orders


That's awesome news! I had sent a message about my order because I wasn't aware of the situation that you're in, but this puts my mind at ease. Thanks for the update.


----------



## efejoao

justin w. said:


> Update for anyone who ordered a GS-X mini and is waiting -- we have been waiting for a shipment of transformers arrive. It arrived by boat a while ago but has been slow to be delivered from the warehouse. We should have all orders out by the end of the week



@justin w. are they being shipped today?


----------



## efejoao

@19844 it appears my GS-X is coming 

I just received a Fedex tracking number. 

Thank you @justin w. for keeping your promises. I just wished you were better at communicating the status of the orders.


----------



## 19844

efejoao said:


> @19844 it appears my GS-X is coming



My GS-X is coming too. 
Finally


----------



## efejoao (Aug 31, 2020)

19844 said:


> My GS-X is coming too.
> Finally



@19844 Has it been shipped? Because the label was created on Friday, but haven't seen the shipment yet.


----------



## 19844

efejoao said:


> @19844 Has it been shipped? Because the label was created on Friday, but haven't seen the shipment yet.



No it has not. Lable was created on Friday also but nothing happen yet. Did they send to you by FedEx?


----------



## bfreedma

19844 said:


> No it has not. Lable was created on Friday also but nothing happen yet. Did they send to you by FedEx?




I wouldn't be concerned.  It's normal for companies to print a bunch of labels to get them initialized into the delivery system where it may be a few days before they are actually picked up for transport.  I can't recall any history of HeadAmp not getting product into owner's hands - hang in there, it's worth it.

You folks would have loved the old days of HeadAmp where wait times were measured, literally, in years.  It's much improved now.


----------



## efejoao

19844 said:


> No it has not. Lable was created on Friday also but nothing happen yet. Did they send to you by FedEx?



yes,

same in here.


----------



## efejoao

bfreedma said:


> I wouldn't be concerned.  It's normal for companies to print a bunch of labels to get them initialized into the delivery system where it may be a few days before they are actually picked up for transport.  I can't recall any history of HeadAmp not getting product into owner's hands - hang in there, it's worth it.
> 
> You folks would have loved the old days of HeadAmp where wait times were measured, literally, in years.  It's much improved now.



I agree that it is normal that companies print a bunch of labels. What I don't agree with you is them not shipping it.

What myself and a few others are not happy about and the reason we are voicing our opinion is not the time it is taking, it is the complete lack of communication and commitment. I have sent several messages, even messages canceling the order due to the lack of communication and none have been answered. The company was absolutely great at selling and accommodating requests, but since them, nothing. If I wasn't part of this forum I wouldn't even know that there was an issue with the power supplies.

Again, its not about the product. I don't doubt it is an amazing product from what I have heard and read. However, the company is completely ruining the experience of a great product with horrible customer service.


----------



## gearocdguy

efejoao said:


> I agree that it is normal that companies print a bunch of labels. What I don't agree with you is them not shipping it.
> 
> What myself and a few others are not happy about and the reason we are voicing our opinion is not the time it is taking, it is the complete lack of communication and commitment. I have sent several messages, even messages canceling the order due to the lack of communication and none have been answered. The company was absolutely great at selling and accommodating requests, but since them, nothing. If I wasn't part of this forum I wouldn't even know that there was an issue with the power supplies.
> 
> Again, its not about the product. I don't doubt it is an amazing product from what I have heard and read. However, the company is completely ruining the experience of a great product with horrible customer service.



@efejoao I am not questioning your experience, but I have always found @justin w. responsive and helpful.

I don't 100% know Headamp's set up, but I always assumed I was dealing with a "mom and pop" shop, not a manufacturing powerhouse. 

For me, that is a positive, given the DIY heritage of the amp, I don't want a mass-produced Kevin Gilmore designed amp. 

Also given the challenging times, I think it is a good idea to give people the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Jeweltopia

Currently saving up for one of these to go with the Abyss 1266 Phi TC. I'm hoping to get it in that gorgeous royal purple color.


----------



## Traiguen

Beautiful Mini RED for sale - 10hrs of use!!!


----------



## alekc

Traiguen said:


> Beautiful Mini RED for sale - 10hrs of use!!!



Look amazing  May I ask what cable is it (also very good looking) and why are you selling it? I am thinking about getting one, but probably not now yet and I am still not convinced I really need it.


----------



## Traiguen (Sep 7, 2020)

hi, it is Hart Audio Cables.... you get to mix and match XLR or SE... you just need to replace the end of the cable with a different one.
I find them super nice, sound good, very low cable noise and a good price.
I changed my mind about selling it.  I also have a tube amp which sounds EXACTLY the same as the Mini... so I first though about selling the Mini since it was redundant.... but at the end I put the tube amp for sale.


----------



## Bhk1004

Traiguen said:


> hi, it is Hart Audio Cables.... you get to mix and match XLR or SE... you just need to replace the end of the cable with a different one.
> I find them super nice, sound good, very low cable noise and a good price.
> I changed my mind about selling it.  I also have a tube amp which sounds EXACTLY the same as the Mini... so I first though about selling the Mini since it was redundant.... but at the end I put the tube amp for sale.


What tube amp?


----------



## hiImGrant

Traiguen said:


> hi, it is Hart Audio Cables.... you get to mix and match XLR or SE... you just need to replace the end of the cable with a different one.
> I find them super nice, sound good, very low cable noise and a good price.
> I changed my mind about selling it.  I also have a tube amp which sounds EXACTLY the same as the Mini... so I first though about selling the Mini since it was redundant.... but at the end I put the tube amp for sale.


Yeah, a transformer coupled tube amp with clean tubes will sound very similar. Had the same experience with the RNHP and Liquid Platinum.


----------



## Traiguen

hiImGrant said:


> Yeah, a transformer coupled tube amp with clean tubes will sound very similar. Had the same experience with the RNHP and Liquid Platinum.


Yeap!!! I had those 2 as well, they did sound very similar.


----------



## efejoao

Guys, 

I will be honest with you. I wasn't a happy chap due to the delays with the shipment, but man, I have to rectify things here. When shipped, it was blazing fast and in the next day it was at my door.

In addition to that, what a work of art this amp is! This is what I wrote as a review for it and I mean every word of it.

"I am a very skeptical person and something to impress me, specially in the audio hobby, it has to be exceptional. Oh, my, god. This is an impressive work of art. I have to say it is worth every single penny of its price. It made my already sounding Abyss Diana headphone sound more detailed, airer and separated, with a dynamic range I have never heard before. When matching it with an RME ADI-DAC FS, it blew my mind. The sound it is cable of outputting just amazes me every time I turn it on, making me smile and enjoying my beloved music on a much deeper level.

Believe me. With this product you don't need many reviews, you just need to listen to it and fall in love at the first minute."

Congratulations @justin w. ! You have got a wide smile customer that will most certainly come back for more!


----------



## alekc

Can anyone elaborate on how well Mini pairs with Mytek Brooklyn Dac+/Bridge please? I have been able to find only very short descriptions.

Second question: did anyone had a chance to do a/b testing with Mcintosh MHA100 or MHA150 amp section?


----------



## Traiguen (Sep 11, 2020)

Bhk1004 said:


> What tube amp?


It is a AmpsandSound Leeloo Stereo.


----------



## DaYooper (Sep 12, 2020)

I've re-listed my GS-X Mini in the Amp for sale forum.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/headamp-gs-x-mini.942190/


----------



## shafat777

Just ordered a GSX-mini with Alps pot. Sooo excited. Can anyone shed some light on how it pairs with zmf Auteur and VC?


----------



## Voxata

It pairs well with everything


----------



## vonBaron

GS-X mini have enough power to drive Susvara?


----------



## MacedonianHero

vonBaron said:


> GS-X mini have enough power to drive Susvara?



Plenty!


----------



## vonBaron

Ok, we will see today


----------



## Voxata

Yes, I can't stress enough how much of a difference the GS-X Mini has made in my chain. It's paired best with a very fast/clean DAC and fast/clean headphone. The sound is incredible, non fatiguing treble and a very natural and realistic presentation.


----------



## shafat777

Voxata said:


> Yes, I can't stress enough how much of a difference the GS-X Mini has made in my chain. It's paired best with a very fast/clean DAC and fast/clean headphone. The sound is incredible, non fatiguing treble and a very natural and realistic presentation.



Thats good to know because I am awaiting the arrival of my unit. I am replacing a Monolith THX 887 amp which sounded kinda lifeless with my ZMF auteur and Verite Closed. I hope my investment is well worth it.....


----------



## Astral Abyss

shafat777 said:


> Thats good to know because I am awaiting the arrival of my unit. I am replacing a Monolith THX 887 amp which sounded kinda lifeless with my ZMF auteur and Verite Closed. I hope my investment is well worth it.....


It was.  Clean power galore, minus the lifelessness.


----------



## Voxata

I found the THX had a little better extension at both ends and was slightly faster, at the significant cost of being sharp and lifeless. It was nice to listen to...for about half a song depending on DAC pairing.. The Mini sounds better to me (and more lifelike) and I can listen for hours. Bass is more textured, midrange is engaging, natural and treble is detailed but not sharp or gritty. My ears are much happier.

I also highly recommend getting an Aircom cooler. I use the Aircom S6 Rear Exhaust for mine and the GS-X Mini stays cool because of it.


----------



## shafat777

Just received my Gsx-mini today. Been listening to it with my Verite C and so far its been impressive. It sounds more fuller and richer than the (now replaced) THX 887. 

However, I do hear a very (i mean very) faint static/hum when in high gain and volume at 11 o clock. When i flip the switch to low gain, its dead silent. Is this normal? Should i play my ZMFs using the low or high gain? Any info would be appreciated


----------



## Voxata

shafat777 said:


> Just received my Gsx-mini today. Been listening to it with my Verite C and so far its been impressive. It sounds more fuller and richer than the (now replaced) THX 887.
> 
> However, I do hear a very (i mean very) faint static/hum when in high gain and volume at 11 o clock. When i flip the switch to low gain, its dead silent. Is this normal? Should i play my ZMFs using the low or high gain? Any info would be appreciated



Have you tried other headphones? Try with no dac connected as well.


----------



## shafat777

Yes, ive tried all the combination. There is always a very faint, yet audiible hum/static compared to low gain.


----------



## Voxata (Sep 25, 2020)

Interesting, Alps or DACT? I've got the DACT. Just tested using 660S and brought it to max with no DAC connected on high gain. No noise. I've got clean power though. Dac connected no sound playing was tested as well. With the DACT I can hear a bit of light pop between the clicks on the higher levels I'd never use, but only moving between steps and not while on a step. I also get some sound when switching gains but when I'm not fiddling with anything it is dead silent.


----------



## shafat777 (Sep 25, 2020)

Alps. I only hear hum on high,no matter high or low volume in high gain. 

Btw I only hear this faint hum in high gain when there's nothing playing. Idk if that's normal or not. 

Plz any help would be appreciated


----------



## kumar402

shafat777 said:


> Thats good to know because I am awaiting the arrival of my unit. I am replacing a Monolith THX 887 amp which sounded kinda lifeless with my ZMF auteur and Verite Closed. I hope my investment is well worth it.....


THX amps are worst for ZMF. Take life out of these wonderful cans.ZMF cans like high OI


----------



## MisterMoJo

shafat777 said:


> Alps. I only hear hum on high,no matter high or low volume in high gain.
> 
> Btw I only hear this faint hum in high gain when there's nothing playing. Idk if that's normal or not.
> 
> Plz any help would be appreciated


Maybe a ground loop?  I see the Verite Closed are 300 ohm headphones.  The high gain is what you should be aiming for.  Noise is not normal in that situation.  I would contact Justin at Headamp (Phone no. is on the website) in the morning and ask for advice.


----------



## shafat777

Ground loops is the first thing i suspected. However, I had the amp connected to my furman power conditioner, to which all my other audio devices are also connected. Its just so weird because I initially hadnt heard it in high gain, because when the sound is on, its fine. However, only when i switched to low gain from high and vice versa, that i heard this faint static.


----------



## MacedonianHero

shafat777 said:


> Ground loops is the first thing i suspected. However, I had the amp connected to my furman power conditioner, to which all my other audio devices are also connected. Its just so weird because I initially hadnt heard it in high gain, because when the sound is on, its fine. However, only when i switched to low gain from high and vice versa, that i heard this faint static.



It's pretty simple, the high gain is too much for your headphones, just use the low gain setting. If you pick up a pair of Susvara or Phi TC, then use the high gain...it will be dead silent with those headphones.


----------



## shafat777

I have only used my ZMF 300 ohm verite and auteurs. Shouldnt they need to be run @ high gain mode? I just never had this issue with any other amps before. I ran my zmfs and focals trough all three gain modes in my THX 887 and never had any static or hums. 

Plz dont get more wrong. the amp sounded perfect with all my headphones in low gain mode, but since i paid such a high premium for this device, i would like to make sure, that its working properly, otherwise i would apply for an exchange.


----------



## shafat777

Another interesting observation i made was that in high gain, no matter which HP or volume level i was using, the hum/static was always there. Also, its really exaggeration to call it a hum. It sounds more like what you hear when you turn the volume of a speaker /headphone to really high while not playing any music. I ll check the ground loop issues one more time when i go home.


----------



## MisterMoJo

Call Justin


----------



## ScornDefeat (Sep 25, 2020)

shafat777 said:


> Another interesting observation i made was that in high gain, no matter which HP or volume level i was using, the hum/static was always there. Also, its really exaggeration to call it a hum. It sounds more like what you hear when you turn the volume of a speaker /headphone to really high while not playing any music. I ll check the ground loop issues one more time when i go home.



This sounds like its just the noise floor of your amp/headphone combo. 10x gain is a looot of gain. If you are using anything other than highly insensitive cans like HEK, HEDDphone, Abyss, you will hear noise floor "hiss." Similar to tweeter hiss from a speaker being plugged into an amp with higher gain.

EDIT: the low gain on this amp is 3x. If you are driving it balanced from a balanced source, you are getting nearly 2x on top of what you would get single ended. You should not be using high gain with ZMF, Senns, Focals, etc. Its overkill, plain and simple.


----------



## shafat777

I am indeed using balanced xlr from my topping D90. Thanks for the info good sir. I ll investigate by plugging in my single ended output and see if the humming still persists


----------



## Voxata (Sep 25, 2020)

shafat777 said:


> I have only used my ZMF 300 ohm verite and auteurs. Shouldnt they need to be run @ high gain mode? I just never had this issue with any other amps before. I ran my zmfs and focals trough all three gain modes in my THX 887 and never had any static or hums.
> 
> Plz dont get more wrong. the amp sounded perfect with all my headphones in low gain mode, but since i paid such a high premium for this device, i would like to make sure, that its working properly, otherwise i would apply for an exchange.



I'd contact Justin honestly. As I said, using 150ohm 660S's on my amp at maxed volume in high gain it is dead silent. I'm using D90 BAL to the amp and BAL to the 660S for testing. I think the Sundara picks up a bit of noise way up in the volume in high gain though, from memory. Everything is packed for now since I'm moving soon and can't test further. Best of luck. If the hum can be heard at any reasonable listening volume (meaning if you were to actually play something it'd blow your headphones or ears up) I wouldn't worry too badly. Still, just contact the manufacturer to be sure.


----------



## shafat777

I have indeed contacted justin. Waiting for his response.


----------



## Astral Abyss

shafat777 said:


> I have indeed contacted justin. Waiting for his response.


All my ZMFs sound great on low gain, balanced connection.  High gain gets deafeningly loud really fast.  Are you sure you're not confusing high impedance and high gain?  High gain is for low sensitivity headphones, regardless of their impedance.


----------



## Arniesb

Astral Abyss said:


> All my ZMFs sound great on low gain, balanced connection.  High gain gets deafeningly loud really fast.  Are you sure you're not confusing high impedance and high gain?  High gain is for low sensitivity headphones, regardless of their impedance.


Mini have massive toroidal power supply. It doesnt matter if its 300ohms if headphones sensitivity is high.
If low gain provide more than enough power why You need high gain? All your headphones are efficient.
Sorry wrong guy.


----------



## Focux

wrong post


----------



## shafat777

After running about 15 hours the last two day, the amp is finally setting in, The hum in high gain is all but gone. It has reduced drastically. Hopefully with more bun in, it disappears completely.  

Loving this amp the more i listen with it. My LCD-x has become more alive with this amp. Not that my THX lacked power, the gsx-mini sounds more open and crisp. The sound signature is more enjoyable with ZMF cans. Glad i picked this amp over similarly priced competition.


----------



## Little Bear

Yes it's a terrific amp, and competes with amps that are double or triple its price.

BTW, with the HD800S mine is dead quiet in either high or low gain and volume at max, with no signal playing.  It was that way right out of the box.


----------



## DJ XtAzY

Anyone have any comparisons between this amp and the Asgard 3? I know the price difference between them is astronomical, but I'm just curious.


----------



## ScornDefeat (Sep 28, 2020)

Does anybody have a side-by-side photo of the Polished Red vs. the Satin Red?

EDIT: Super prompt response from Justin at Headamp and my question was answered, so all good here!


----------



## gearocdguy

DJ XtAzY said:


> Anyone have any comparisons between this amp and the Asgard 3? I know the price difference between them is astronomical, but I'm just curious.



No Asgard 3. But, I have compared the GS-X mini and the Jotenhiem. The Jotenhiem is good value, but the sound is compressed relative to the GS-X mini. I definitely enjoyed listening to my 90's grunge on the Jot with my T5ps (maybe more so than with the GS-X mini) but no comparison as a pre-amp with my 2-channel setup or with harder to drive and more resolving planars.


----------



## acguitar84

I hope everyone is enjoying their mini's. All is quiet on this thread, which more than likely means everyone is busy listening to some good music - hopefully!! I'm listening to my mini tonight, and as always, it sounds great!


----------



## thecrow

acguitar84 said:


> I hope everyone is enjoying their mini's. All is quiet on this thread, which more than likely means everyone is busy listening to some good music - hopefully!! I'm listening to my mini tonight, and as always, it sounds great!


Maybe but i notice a few one or two are popping up in the classifieds too


----------



## justin w.

acguitar84 said:


> I hope everyone is enjoying their mini's. All is quiet on this thread, which more than likely means everyone is busy listening to some good music - hopefully!! I'm listening to my mini tonight, and as always, it sounds great!



September may have been the busiest month we’ve ever had! Things are taking a break in October, is what i’ve been hearing


----------



## Voxata (Oct 23, 2020)

Big thanks to Justin for hooking it up with another faceplate for my Mini at a reasonable price. Love being able to swap it up. A truly excellent headphone amp with a very surprising pre performance as well. I've had a lot of amps over the years and chip amps as of late.. the Mini just blows them away. Build quality is on another level to match. Thanks again!


----------



## kwansheungchi

Voxata said:


> Big thanks to Justin for hooking it up with another faceplate for my Mini at a reasonable price. Love being able to swap it up. A truly excellent headphone amp with a very surprising pre performance as well. I've had a lot of amps over the years and chip amps as of late.. the Mini just blows them away. Build quality is on another level to match. Thanks again!


Nice! Is it easy to swap the faceplate yourself?


----------



## Voxata

There's a screw on the knob, outer faceplate corners and 4 behind the XLR connector for rigidity. You just have to remove the top. Be careful of course and don't have the amp on/etc. All hex key.


----------



## vonBaron

If somone want to sell red panel PM me!


----------



## Richardhoos

I am curious if anyone has any thoughts on the following cage fight: Chord Hugo 2 (functioning as both DAC and Amp) VS Qutest with the GS-X Mini.

I would be driving either the Verite Closed and/or the Stellia. Thoughts on the various combos of the above equipment would be very helpful. 

I’m weighing different home/office/portable options.

Thoughts? Thanks for your help!

Rich


----------



## shafat777

Richardhoos said:


> I am curious if anyone has any thoughts on the following cage fight: Chord Hugo 2 (functioning as both DAC and Amp) VS Qutest with the GS-X Mini.
> 
> I would be driving either the Verite Closed and/or the Stellia. Thoughts on the various combos of the above equipment would be very helpful.
> 
> ...



Not sure if this applies to you but i run a Gsx-mini with my VC. However my dac is Topping d90. The mini pairs extremely well with the VC. Clean and crisp. wide soundstage with punchy, slamming bass. I cant think of a better SS amp to pair with the VC under 2k.


----------



## adeadcrab

Ashamed to say I read the whole thread in one or two days - thinking of upgrading to the GS-X mini and retiring the THX 789. The 789 is a killer mid-range amp but I can't help but feel I am missing out on the best that solid state amps can do.


----------



## Arniesb

adeadcrab said:


> Ashamed to say I read the whole thread in one or two days - thinking of upgrading to the GS-X mini and retiring the THX 789. The 789 is a killer mid-range amp but I can't help but feel I am missing out on the best that solid state amps can do.


I think you would get much bigger improvements with better dac and especially better source.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

adeadcrab said:


> Ashamed to say I read the whole thread in one or two days - thinking of upgrading to the GS-X mini and retiring the THX 789. The 789 is a killer mid-range amp but I can't help but feel I am missing out on the best that solid state amps can do.


Depends on the rest of your chain whether it is worth doing or not.


----------



## Voxata

shafat777 said:


> Not sure if this applies to you but i run a Gsx-mini with my VC. However my dac is Topping d90. The mini pairs extremely well with the VC. Clean and crisp. wide soundstage with punchy, slamming bass. I cant think of a better SS amp to pair with the VC under 2k.


I'm also using the D90, it's an excellent match with the Mini.


----------



## Voxata

adeadcrab said:


> Ashamed to say I read the whole thread in one or two days - thinking of upgrading to the GS-X mini and retiring the THX 789. The 789 is a killer mid-range amp but I can't help but feel I am missing out on the best that solid state amps can do.


I own both the 789&Mini. The 789 is a fantastic amp for the money. The Mini is more engaging though IMO and sounds more lifelike. If you are looking for an upgrade, depending on your dac, the Mini is a great choice. It's also a great Pre. I use BAL in and both BAL&SE Pre outputs are active for monitors/woofers.


----------



## gearocdguy

Richardhoos said:


> I am curious if anyone has any thoughts on the following cage fight: Chord Hugo 2 (functioning as both DAC and Amp) VS Qutest with the GS-X Mini.
> 
> I would be driving either the Verite Closed and/or the Stellia. Thoughts on the various combos of the above equipment would be very helpful.
> 
> ...


Richardhoos,

I haven't done a direct comparison, but I am currently going thru the same process as I recently got the Stellias.

My setup is Qutest -> GS-X Mini for home and Mojo for portable. I think I get 90 - 95% from the Mojo with the Stellias as I get from the Qutest / GS-X Mini and thinking about swapping them out for the Hugo 2.

I had a pair of Ether2s for about six months and wouldn't say the same for them. The GS-X mini is a rock star with planars. But, I think I am ready to make a long-term commitment to the Stellias.

The big advantage of the Qutest / GS-X Mini is flexibility. I think anything you plug into them will sound great.

If you are leaning toward the Qutest / GS-X Mini let me know as I may be putting them both up for sale shortly.


----------



## adeadcrab

Voxata said:


> I'm also using the D90, it's an excellent match with the Mini.


I was thinking of getting the D90, ended up getting the Soekris 1421 R2R DAC. At one point was considering getting both of them, how silly that would have been. More than happy with the Soekris as my DAC.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

adeadcrab said:


> I was thinking of getting the D90, ended up getting the Soekris 1421 R2R DAC. At one point was considering getting both of them, how silly that would have been. More than happy with the Soekris as my DAC.


I guess you're not in Europe? I tried to buy a Soekris and everything is apparently out of stock.


----------



## Voxata

adeadcrab said:


> I was thinking of getting the D90, ended up getting the Soekris 1421 R2R DAC. At one point was considering getting both of them, how silly that would have been. More than happy with the Soekris as my DAC.


So long as you are happy that is all that matters.


----------



## Richardhoos

Doing some rough ABing tonight with VC and Stellia. Obviously both are spectacular for unique reasons.

-I seem to be able to appreciate the Stellia more out of my mojo (compared to VC out of mojo).

-and I give the nod to the VC out of Qutest/GS-X mini.

I think that with the Stellia on Mojo, I’m able to listen louder than I can with the Stellia from the Qutest/Mini. Out of Mini, it can get a little sharp. 

With the VC from Qutest/Mini, this set up really is beautiful, tons of detail and slam and able to listen for hours. I’ve had this set up for months and have really loved it. Only reason I was experimenting with the Stellia is ...

Recently with a newborn girl, I’ve only been able to do portable listening from Mojo so I acquired the Stellia to see if it was a better match for the Mojo than the VC (on mojo just felt like something was missing) which indeed from quick impressions, Stellia-Mojo is the better match there.

*listening to the new Future Islands album out of Qobuz stream. A great album btw.


----------



## gearocdguy

Richardhoos said:


> Doing some rough ABing tonight with VC and Stellia. Obviously both are spectacular for unique reasons.
> 
> -I seem to be able to appreciate the Stellia more out of my mojo (compared to VC out of mojo).
> 
> ...



We the same setup, sans the VC. Try comparing the Qutest -> Mini vs. Mojo -> Mini. I tried it on my Ether2s and couldn't hear the difference, so I sold my Qutest (only to buy it back in a moment of weakness).


Richardhoos said:


> Doing some rough ABing tonight with VC and Stellia. Obviously both are spectacular for unique reasons.
> 
> -I seem to be able to appreciate the Stellia more out of my mojo (compared to VC out of mojo).
> 
> ...



I hear you on the Stellia's sharpness. I crave that detail, even if it makes my ears bleed. I have not heard the VCs, but I think the consensus is that they are warmer than the Stellias. I imagine if the Qutest -> Mini -> Stellia are too sharp, Hugo 2 -> Stellias would be worse.


----------



## KennyDow

Just out of curiosity, is there any chance that a "wooden" front panel be introduced?
That will be really amazing!


----------



## Traiguen

I did some interesting A/B comparisons with the GSX Mini, a top-of-the-line tube amp - ampsandsound Mogwai SE, RME ADI-2 DAC and Denafrips Pontus (R2R) DAC - the headphones I used were: Verite Open, Focal Eligia (closed back) & Verite Closed.

I am in my mid 50's so the following results may be a consequence of me losing some hearing capabilities - or my mind... , so please take this as a grain of salt.
I always heard that to hear differences between different amps or DACs I needed a sensitive & reveling headphone.... so I assume that both Verites + the Focal Elegia do qualify as such.

I first went back and forth with both Verites between the GSX Mini and the Mogwai SE, I did volume matching by ear so this is by no means scientific measuring.... and... I am sorry to say, I could hardly tell any difference in sound quality, mids, sound stage & bass between both amps - I use the RME ADI-2 DAC on this test.  Listening very hard I could say that "maybe" there was a bit more bass on the Mogwai but nothing that stands out easily.  I thought to myself that I must be crazy because everybody is in love with the ampsandsound Mogwai SE (and it cost twice as much as the GSX Mini) so I called up 2 of my young kids - with no Hi Res music experience - but with young ears who I thought would be able to tell me.... "how can't you hear the difference?.....", well, they said they did not hear any difference either.

Unable to tell the difference I figured that the default tubes which came with my Mogwai SE must be just so-so..... so, I spent $200 and bought a better pair of power tubes and a new input tube.... I used the amp for about 1 week and then run the same test again..... no difference from my first try, I could hardly tell the 2 amps apart....
Disappointment was growing to high levels.

I thought that maybe my DAC, the RME was not up-to-the task so I decided to buy a R2R DAC called Denafrips Pontus, I had never tried a R2R DAC and the Pontus reviews were very interesting so I decided to give this technology a try.

The Pontus gave my music a bit more warmth - just a bit - and the sound was very involving and musical, but again, it is NOT night and day compared to the RME.... in my experience, differences tend to be way too subtle compared to the amounts of money invested.

.... to be continued as I run a few more tests.


----------



## ScornDefeat

Traiguen said:


> .... and... I am sorry to say, I could hardly tell any difference in sound quality, mids, sound stage & bass between both amps - I use the RME ADI-2 DAC on this test.  Listening very hard I could say that "maybe" there was a bit more bass on the Mogwai but nothing that stands out easily.  I thought to myself that I must be crazy because everybody is in love with the ampsandsound Mogwai SE (and it cost twice as much as the GSX Mini) so I called up 2 of my young kids - with no Hi Res music experience - but with young ears who I thought would be able to tell me.... "how can't you hear the difference?.....", well, they said they did not hear any difference either.
> 
> .... to be continued as I run a few more tests.



I am certainly not in the audio science crowd, I believe every component _can potentially _make a difference; with that being said, your results seem to be the same that anybody who earnestly does this type of test concludes. The apparent facts are, at the Amp and DAC level, everything is practically audibly transparent and differences are mostly inaudible. Its a tough pill to swallow. I've done similar tests between a Ampsandsound Pendant, a JDS Labs EL II and a generic Samsung Galaxy phone; it was tough to discern difference between any of them, and while I was reliably able to note differences, at no point did I feel any of those were _improvements_ over each other. Only with headphones can I most easily note differences and improvements during A/B tests.

I'm in my early-30s and have a musician and pro audio background, so while I'm certainly not in the golden ears crowd, I feel I am in the median of most audiophiles when it comes to discerning differences. It's all about just being honest with ourselves at the end of the day lol.


----------



## Voxata

ScornDefeat said:


> I am certainly not in the audio science crowd, I believe every component _can potentially _make a difference; with that being said, your results seem to be the same that anybody who earnestly does this type of test concludes. The apparent facts are, at the Amp and DAC level, everything is practically audibly transparent and differences are mostly inaudible. Its a tough pill to swallow. I've done similar tests between a Ampsandsound Pendant, a JDS Labs EL II and a generic Samsung Galaxy phone; it was tough to discern difference between any of them, and while I was reliably able to note differences, at no point did I feel any of those were _improvements_ over each other. Only with headphones can I most easily note differences and improvements during A/B tests.
> 
> I'm in my early-30s and have a musician and pro audio background, so while I'm certainly not in the golden ears crowd, I feel I am in the median of most audiophiles when it comes to discerning differences. It's all about just being honest with ourselves at the end of the day lol.




For me it's not so much something is better but, different. I can hear differences in equipment but when I start to hard A/B without giving extended time to a listen the differences are less stark and more rushed. Let the Mini settle.. listen to it for a couple weeks, then swap.


----------



## ScornDefeat

Voxata said:


> For me it's not so much something is better but, different. I can hear differences in equipment but when I start to hard A/B without giving extended time to a listen the differences are less stark and more rushed. Let the Mini settle.. listen to it for a couple weeks, then swap.



I agree with this definitely. A/B testing is nice, I enjoy doing it; but it's also a bit of a forced environment. It's not easy to pull off.

And I absolutely agree with you assertion about differences vs. Improvements; a lot of times i can discern differences but I'd be hard pressed to really determine how much "better" they may be than each other.

But its all a part of the fun of this hobby!


----------



## harris4crna (Nov 15, 2020)

Great Amp


----------



## saadi703

vonBaron said:


> Ok, we will see today


So how is your experience with this amp while driving Susvara? I have Susvara as well and I am considering this amp.


----------



## vonBaron

It's very good but little too bright and detalited.


----------



## Voxata

vonBaron said:


> It's very good but little too bright and detalited.


Not exactly how I'd describe this amp


----------



## vonBaron

With Susvara i prefer tubes.


----------



## qsk78

Hi. Did anyone have a chance to compare the gs-x mini with burson audio soloist 3x?
I'm looking for a good amp which is capable to drive efficiently hard to drive planar-magnetic HP. Ideally with a neutral tonality.
Thanks.


----------



## KennyDow

qsk78 said:


> Hi. Did anyone have a chance to compare the gs-x mini with burson audio soloist 3x?
> I'm looking for a good amp which is capable to drive efficiently hard to drive planar-magnetic HP. Ideally with a neutral tonality.
> Thanks.



I have a short review in this thread in regards to gs-x mini and Burson 3x reference. Maybe it will help you.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/new-amp-from-headamp-gs-x-mini.883745/post-15672385

FYI. In the end, I bought the gs-x mini and live happily ever after


----------



## qsk78

KennyDow said:


> FYI. In the end, I bought the gs-x mini and live happily ever after


 Thank you for your reply. Good to know.
On the other hand I remember the 800s I owned in the past and they sounded great out of a violectric hpa v181 which was not able to drive certain not very efficient palnar-magnetic headphones. With this I just want to say that some amps which drive high impedance dynamic driver headphones well are not really capable with low impedance panar-magnetic hp. 
Taking into account your experience it looks like the mini is a universal / very versatile piece of equipment.


----------



## jonathan c

qsk78 said:


> Thank you for your reply. Good to know.
> On the other hand I remember the 800s I owned in the past and they sounded great out of a violectric hpa v181 which was not able to drive certain not very efficient palnar-magnetic headphones. With this I just want to say that some amps which drive high impedance dynamic driver headphones well are not really capable with low impedance panar-magnetic hp.
> Taking into account your experience it looks like the mini is a universal / very versatile piece of equipment.


The GS-X mini output, as I recall, is quoted at 4 watts into 50 ohms @ 1kHZ...that is quite powerful. I have no problems, all good, with the mini driving Rosson Audio Design RAD-0s with a nominal impedance of 29 ohms.


----------



## qsk78

Do you guys think that the DACT volume control is a huge improvement over ALPS?


----------



## vonBaron

You will get better volume balance on low level with DACT.


----------



## Voxata

I like the DACT much better. I've always had pots before.


----------



## ctop

Does anyone know where I can buy a GS-X mini other than headamp.com? I tried chatting and leaving message at their site the past 4-5 days but I can't reach anybody.
I'm open to pre owned unit as long as it can operate it 230V.


----------



## qsk78

ctop said:


> I tried chatting and leaving message at their site the past 4-5 days but I can't reach anybody.


 Recently I did ask some questions via a contract form on their website and got the answer within 5-10 minutes... each time. Was I just lucky?)


----------



## ctop

qsk78 said:


> Recently I did ask some questions via a contract form on their website and got the answer within 5-10 minutes... each time. Was I just lucky?)


What I've been trying is the chat window like what most online audio stores have. I'll just keep on trying unless there's another dealer selling it.


----------



## Voxata

ctop said:


> What I've been trying is the chat window like what most online audio stores have. I'll just keep on trying unless there's another dealer selling it.


Just send an email, Justin is very quick to respond. He makes the amps himself and sells direct. You'd be hard pressed to find this kind of quality or service anywhere else.


----------



## buzzlulu

I sent my DACT back and had Justin change it to the ALPS pot. Simply not enough steps for me. 
He uses the ALPS Baby Blue pot - the same as used in my $30k Naim preamp.  In other words it is good enough for me


----------



## wizzman121

Yeah I submitted an inquiry on the web form on their "contact us" page a few days ago with a few questions but have yet to hear back.  Is there a better way to contact them?


----------



## bagofolives

buzzlulu said:


> I sent my DACT back and had Justin change it to the ALPS pot. Simply not enough steps for me.
> He uses the ALPS Baby Blue pot - the same as used in my $30k Naim preamp.  In other words it is good enough for me


On my ALPS pot zero isn't dead silent but if that's the price to pay for those smaller steps I'll take it.


----------



## johnnypaddock

It's funny how different components will have noise on different systems. In my system I can crank the volume on the GSX-Mini (APLS pot) with no audible noise, but my Pendant has a consistent hum even at the lowest volume. I used to have an Odyssey Khartago power amp for my speakers with hum, so I sold it for a low price because of the issue. The guy who bought it said it was dead silent in his system. 

I'm sure there are technical explanations but they are over my head, that's for sure.

As for the Mini, I don't hear a channel imbalance at low volumes with the standard pot. Maybe I'd notice a difference if I swapped it out for the DACT, but I'm not inclined to do it because it sounds so good already.


----------



## bagofolives

Yeah it isn't necessarily from the pot it could be from my dac or even my xlr cables.  It's more apparent on sensitive headphones of course.  I should probably try some other cables at some point, won't have another dac to try for a while though.


----------



## wizzman121 (Nov 14, 2020)

Voxata said:


> Just send an email, Justin is very quick to respond. He makes the amps himself and sells direct. You'd be hard pressed to find this kind of quality or service anywhere else.





Voxata said:


> Just send an email, Justin is very quick to respond. He makes the amps himself and sells direct. You'd be hard pressed to find this kind of quality or service anywhere else.



Just to circle back I did not get a response via their contact us web form on their site but Justin responded immediately when I emailed them directly.


----------



## wizzman121

Can any Mini-owners comment on how it compares to the Liquid Platinum?  I quite like the LP but like the idea of consolidating to one amp that can do IEMs as well as my headphones (Utopia, Auteur, LCD-3, 6XX).  I find the THX amps so flat when it comes to soundstage depth.  The LP definitely adds some shape and perception of space.  Wondering if the Mini does that despite the lack of tubes.


----------



## johnnypaddock

wizzman121 said:


> Can any Mini-owners comment on how it compares to the Liquid Platinum?  I quite like the LP but like the idea of consolidating to one amp that can do IEMs as well as my headphones (Utopia, Auteur, LCD-3, 6XX).  I find the THX amps so flat when it comes to soundstage depth.  The LP definitely adds some shape and perception of space.  Wondering if the Mini does that despite the lack of tubes.



I can't compare directly with the LP but I have a ZMF Pendant with some nice tubes and I find the Mini to be very competitive when it comes to stage depth. I'd give the edge in this area to the Pendant but it's a close call, and that's pretty impressive for a solid state amp. I hope that helps a bit.


----------



## shafat777 (Nov 14, 2020)

The mini sounds more full and complete compared to the LP. Even with my cap modded LP, the sound is about 80-90% of the Mini. However, the LP sounds more dynamic and in your face, while the mini is more relaxed detailed and layered.


----------



## wizzman121

shafat777 said:


> The mini sounds more full and complete compared to the LP. Even with my cap modded LP, the sound is about 80-90% of the Mini. However, the LP sounds more dynamic and in your face, while the LP is more relaxed detailed and layered.


I assume you mean the Mini is more relaxed and detailed?

Also, where did you get your LP modded?


----------



## shafat777

Yes it was typo. I got my Lp modded by a fellow Headfi'er by the name of @ksorota . Give him a pm. Its gonna be worth your time.


----------



## jonathan c

wizzman121 said:


> Can any Mini-owners comment on how it compares to the Liquid Platinum?  I quite like the LP but like the idea of consolidating to one amp that can do IEMs as well as my headphones (Utopia, Auteur, LCD-3, 6XX).  I find the THX amps so flat when it comes to soundstage depth.  The LP definitely adds some shape and perception of space.  Wondering if the Mini does that despite the lack of tubes.


I have both the GSX-mini and the LP. The GSX-mini, to my ears, is neutral, quick, with a touch of warmth. The LP, with the aftermarket LPS-36 power supply & Philips SQ BEL E88CCs, is much the same with a bit of tube “wetness”. In television terms, the mini leans to “vivid” and the LP is “natural”. I use the mini to drive planars: Empyrean, LCD-X, and RAD-0. The LP drives the dynamics: Focal Clear, mod HD-600. These are my preferences.


----------



## wizzman121

Is it true the mini does not come with a power cord?  Is there a reasonably-priced power cord that anyone can recommend for the mini?


----------



## Little Bear

wizzman121 said:


> Is it true the mini does not come with a power cord?  Is there a reasonably-priced power cord that anyone can recommend for the mini?



Mine came with one.


----------



## wizzman121

Little Bear said:


> Mine came with one.


Thanks for confirming.  I thought there was some chatter from way earlier tin this thread that said it was not shipping with a power cord.

How do you like the Auteur on the mini?  I love my Auteurs on my Liquid Platinum right now but thinking about ordering a mini.


----------



## Little Bear

wizzman121 said:


> Thanks for confirming.  I thought there was some chatter from way earlier tin this thread that said it was not shipping with a power cord.
> 
> How do you like the Auteur on the mini?  I love my Auteurs on my Liquid Platinum right now but thinking about ordering a mini.



The  Auteur/Mini combo has been getting better all the time, as my Auteur is still breaking in.  But I honestly think the Miini is great with everything, as it's quite clean, neutral and transparent.


----------



## shafat777

The mini pairs magnificently with the Auteur. It opens up my Auteur more than any other amp i own. But the best part is, whenever i swap the pads of my auteur, the mini matches the sound signature and brings out a completely different sounding HP on the other end. For example, my auteur with Auteur perf lamb pads sound open, wide with beautifulo treble sparkle, while the perf eikon pads sounds like a mid heavy, spherical soundstage, concert hall hp. The mini plays well with both sound signature with plenty of power and heft.


----------



## justin w.

wizzman121 said:


> Is it true the mini does not come with a power cord?  Is there a reasonably-priced power cord that anyone can recommend for the mini?



We ship it with a power cord, though occasionally it’s possible one is mistakenly not included. We do not include the power cord if the buyer is outside of North America, as we don’t have power cords with the appropriate plugs for that.


----------



## wizzman121

justin w. said:


> We ship it with a power cord, though occasionally it’s possible one is mistakenly not included. We do not include the power cord if the buyer is outside of North America, as we don’t have power cords with the appropriate plugs for that.


Thanks for confirming. I ordered a Mini earlier this week.  Can't wait to hear it!


----------



## vonBaron

How do you guys find quality in 6,3mm socket of GS-X mini?


----------



## DinoTheDrongo

Is it worth getting the mkII over the mini? Apart from the obvious difference in outputs, are there any discernable differences in sound?


----------



## Charente

DinoTheDrongo said:


> Is it worth getting the mkII over the mini? Apart from the obvious difference in outputs, are there any discernable differences in sound?



I guess the new Gold Reference Power Supply for the GL2 will bring it closer to the Mini (in SE) ... how much closer ? ... we await feedback from people that have received the GRPS. A direct comparison would be interesting.


----------



## jonathan c

DinoTheDrongo said:


> Is it worth getting the mkII over the mini? Apart from the obvious difference in outputs, are there any discernable differences in sound?


To my ears, the mkII has a bit more detail than the mini which is outstanding in this respect. The mkII is “vivid” while the mini is “natural” to use television picture verbiage.


----------



## buzzlulu

Charente said:


> I guess the new Gold Reference Power Supply for the GL2 will bring it closer to the Mini (in SE) ... how much closer ? ... we await feedback from people that have received the GRPS. A direct comparison would be interesting.



what is the GL2?


----------



## Slim1970

buzzlulu said:


> what is the GL2?


Gilmore Lite Mk2


----------



## qsk78

Hello, I was confused with one video review on YouTube where they call the gs-x mini warm sounding.
While I thought, basing on some other reviews, that it is neutral or close to it.
Please advise.


----------



## vonBaron

Yes GS-X mini is slighty warm but not very warm.


----------



## qsk78

vonBaron said:


> Yes GS-X mini is slighty warm but not very warm.


Thanks. I see you also have the iCan Pro. Which one would be more neutral/technical?


----------



## vonBaron

It's very hard question, in SS mode i would say GS-X mini but when ICan is in tube mode is almost draw.


----------



## Little Bear

There is NOT widespread acceptance on what "warm" means, so you're obviously going to get conflicting responses.

Warm to me means there is a thickness and emphasis of the upper bass and lower midrange.  The Mini definitely does not have this.  Its signature is perfectly neutral.  It imparts no sonic character of its own.


----------



## vonBaron (Nov 29, 2020)

Any one compare Bryston BHA-1 to GS-X mini?
Becouce now i listen BHA-1 and i very much like how it sound.
Bryston has stronger bass slam, highs are more sharper, soundstage is closer, overall GS-X sound more warm and polite when BHA-1 sharper and neutral.


----------



## MacedonianHero

vonBaron said:


> Any one compare Bryston BHA-1 to GS-X mini?
> Becouce now i listen BHA-1 and i very much like how it sound.
> Bryston has stronger bass slam, highs are more sharper, soundstage is closer, overall GS-X sound more warm and polite when BHA-1 sharper and neutral.



I personally found the BHA-1 too "sharp" and bright. The GS-X mini has also like 2-4X the power. I prefer the HeadAmp by a good margin.


----------



## jlbrach

peter, have you had a chance to listen to a well milo upgraded version vs the mini?...similar in cost


----------



## MacedonianHero

jlbrach said:


> peter, have you had a chance to listen to a well milo upgraded version vs the mini?...similar in cost



I have...great amp...But I was smitten with the HeadTrip2 at the time.


----------



## jlbrach

I havent heard the mini but it sounds as if it has a similar sound signature to the Milo upgraded although the Milo is a bit more powerful


----------



## MacedonianHero

jlbrach said:


> I havent heard the mini but it sounds as if it has a similar sound signature to the Milo upgraded although the Milo is a bit more powerful



It is a warmer GS-X Mk2 with more heft down low. Just a killer of an amp IMO!


----------



## Roasty

MacedonianHero said:


> It is a warmer GS-X Mk2 with more heft down low. Just a killer of an amp IMO!



Was debating buying another gsx mini vs bakoon amp13r vs fa-10, but now you have thrown in the reference Milo into consideration!


----------



## jlbrach

I wasnt speaking of the reference milo I was speaking of the regular milo with the upgrades....


----------



## ThanatosVI

MacedonianHero said:


> It is a warmer GS-X Mk2 with more heft down low. Just a killer of an amp IMO!





Roasty said:


> Was debating buying another gsx mini vs bakoon amp13r vs fa-10, but now you have thrown in the reference Milo into consideration!





jlbrach said:


> I wasnt speaking of the reference milo I was speaking of the regular milo with the upgrades....


From what I can read the Milo is a beast.
Not only all the power you could ever wish for, but also slight tube amp character and authority in the bottom end.

On top of that it is really affordable.
Personally I'd go for the milo with the little upgrades, thats ~2 grand I guess.

So from all SS amps I read about this one would fit my taste the most.


----------



## vonBaron

MacedonianHero said:


> I personally found the BHA-1 too "sharp" and bright. The GS-X mini has also like 2-4X the power. I prefer the HeadAmp by a good margin.


What? Bryston i way more powerful than GS-X mini, i don't even use high gain with LCD-4.
Depends, it can be little sharp and bright but is very live and fast with great soundstage.


----------



## MacedonianHero (Nov 30, 2020)

vonBaron said:


> What? Bryston i way more powerful than GS-X mini, i don't even use high gain with LCD-4.
> Depends, it can be little sharp and bright but is very live and fast with great soundstage.



The Bryston is 2W the GS-X min is 4W.   It is a little sharp with the LCD-4 which has pushed back treble. But with many headphones, I found it quite fatiguing.


----------



## vonBaron (Dec 1, 2020)

Bryston has 6W in 32Ohm, where you find that it has only 2W?
I don't recomend him to work with HP like Abyss 1266 or Fostex TH-900.


----------



## paradoxper

And Kevin Gilmore's CFA is 16W @ 50Ω.


----------



## Vangelis

Just posted my GS-X mini up for sale. Love the Mini, but I require a headphone amp that has more preamp flexibility and remote control.


----------



## jlbrach

the new violectric 550 will have what you seek


----------



## cangle (Dec 7, 2020)

Hi all, I've enjoyed reading through this thread over the past day or so. I've been interested in the GSX-Mini for about a year now and am very close to buying one as I want a balanced amp for my LCD-4z.

Right now my set up is Allo Digione Signature (connected to Roon) -> RME ADI-2 Dac -> Rebel Amp -> LCD-4z. I'd like to add the GSX-Mini to my collection but there's a few comparisons that I haven't seen that would be helpful in finalizing my decision. Has anyone compared the GSX-Mini to the Topping A90? How about the GSX-Mini to the RebelAmp? And has anyone used the 4z with the GSX-Mini?

Also if you think that I would be better served by a different amp then I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## MacedonianHero

cangle said:


> Hi all, I've enjoyed reading through this thread over the past day or so. I've been interested in the GSX-Mini for about a year now and am very close to buying one as I want a balanced amp for my LCD-4z.
> 
> Right now my set up is Allo Digione Signature (connected to Roon) -> RME ADI-2 Dac -> Rebel Amp -> LCD-4z. I'd like to add the GSX-Mini to my collection but there's a few comparisons that I haven't seen that would be helpful in finalizing my decision. Has anyone compared the GSX-Mini to the Topping A90? How about the GSX-Mini to the RebelAmp? And has anyone used the 4z with the GSX-Mini?
> 
> Also if you think that I would be better served by a different amp then I'm open to suggestions.



The Topping is a very nice and clean mid-fi level amplifier. But it does hold back TOTL headphones like the LCD-4, Phi TC, Susvara, etc...back from reaching their peaks. Not as nimble or detailed. The GS-X mini definitely gets you closer to the peak of your flagship headphones in terms of what they have to offer sonically.


----------



## tamleo

Can anyone comment on the soundstage width of the Mini compared to some Schiit  amplifies? Schiit amplifies have the compressed feeling sound. Even my Apple usbc-3.5 dongle has the wider soundstage to my ears


----------



## MacedonianHero

tamleo said:


> Can anyone comment on the soundstage width of the Mini compared to some Schiit  amplifies? Schiit amplifies have the compressed feeling sound. Even my Apple usbc-3.5 dongle has the wider soundstage to my ears



The word "holographic" comes to mind with both the GS-X mini and GS-X mk2.


----------



## Little Bear

MacedonianHero said:


> The word "holographic" comes to mind with both the GS-X mini and GS-X mk2.



I concur.  All of my headphones have a nice, spacious soundstage from the Mini.


----------



## cangle

MacedonianHero said:


> The Topping is a very nice and clean mid-fi level amplifier. But it does hold back TOTL headphones like the LCD-4, Phi TC, Susvara, etc...back from reaching their peaks. Not as nimble or detailed. The GS-X mini definitely gets you closer to the peak of your flagship headphones in terms of what they have to offer sonically.


Thanks for the feedback on the topping amp. I'm always attracted to mid-fi amps pricing and praise by popular reviewers on youtube but I think going for the gsx mini is a better option than pursuing the next best measuring amp in the mid-fi territory. I'm thinking about a satin blue mini with the normal volume pot and will update once I've (hopefully) got a mini coming my way


----------



## MacedonianHero

cangle said:


> Thanks for the feedback on the topping amp. I'm always attracted to mid-fi amps pricing and praise by popular reviewers on youtube but I think going for the gsx mini is a better option than pursuing the next best measuring amp in the mid-fi territory. I'm thinking about a satin blue mini with the normal volume pot and will update once I've (hopefully) got a mini coming my way



Don't get me wrong, with a good pair of headphones like the HD6XX, Topping is a fantastic choice...but their amps/DACs start to really hold back many current TOTL flagship headphones....so that's where the GS-X mini comes in.   But then again, the GS-Lite Mk2 is a great mid-fi priced amplifier that I would take over the drier sounding Topping gear.


----------



## goreshade

Does the GS-X mini run hot ?
Is it safe to stack a similar size dac on it ?


----------



## jonathan c

goreshade said:


> Does the GS-X mini run hot ?
> Is it safe to stack a similar size dac on it ?


Having a class A output, it does run quite warm. I would not recommend putting a component atop the GS-X mini. What about the reverse unless the DAC has ventilation requirements?


----------



## silversurfer616

goreshade said:


> Does the GS-X mini run hot ?
> Is it safe to stack a similar size dac on it ?


It gets warm but I usually have it on 24/7 with short breaks in between.


----------



## cangle

Has anyone compared the Flux Labs Acoustics FA-12 to the mini? I've found a comparison in the flux labs thread here on head fi but I think the bias was towards the flux labs amp. Wondering if anyone in this thread has had the chance to compare or has thoughts on which they prefer or just the differences they've noticed.


----------



## wizzman121

My Mini arrived earlier today and just wow.  What a jump in performance from the Liquid Platinum and THX 887 I have been using.  I was pretty underwhelmed with the Utopias until I heard them on the Mini.  They did not have much punch until I heard them on the Headamp.  More feedback to come but so far I am not disappointed and I was sure I would be!


----------



## A Jedi

wizzman121 said:


> My Mini arrived earlier today and just wow.  What a jump in performance from the Liquid Platinum and THX 887 I have been using.  I was pretty underwhelmed with the Utopias until I heard them on the Mini.  They did not have much punch until I heard them on the Headamp.  More feedback to come but so far I am not disappointed and I was sure I would be!



Very interested in a more detailed comparison with LP if you find the time.


----------



## alekc

A Jedi said:


> Very interested in a more detailed comparison with LP if you find the time.


Count me in. While I finally went with iCan Pro (due to quick availability and tubes) I am still considering Mini as additional amp to my headphone setup.


----------



## yolosauce

wizzman121 said:


> My Mini arrived earlier today and just wow.  What a jump in performance from the Liquid Platinum and THX 887 I have been using.  I was pretty underwhelmed with the Utopias until I heard them on the Mini.  They did not have much punch until I heard them on the Headamp.  More feedback to come but so far I am not disappointed and I was sure I would be!


 I just ordered the gsx mini to pair with my d90. Does this stack get hot? I'm worried about covering the top vents on the gsx.


----------



## godmax

yolosauce said:


> I just ordered the gsx mini to pair with my d90. Does this stack get hot? I'm worried about covering the top vents on the gsx.


It is not recommened to put other devices direct on top of the GS-X mini, since it tends to get hot (at least mine does).


----------



## shafat777 (Dec 21, 2020)

yolosauce said:


> I just ordered the gsx mini to pair with my d90. Does this stack get hot? I'm worried about covering the top vents on the gsx.


You can use one of these and put it on top of the mini and then put the d90 above the fan. I ran in to exact same issue when my got my mini. the fan keeps the mini ice cool so you can run it all day long without worrying about overheating.

https://www.amazon.com/AC-Infinity-Rear-Exhaust-Receivers-Components/dp/B01LW6CYEC/ref=sxts_sxwds-bia-wc-drs1_0?crid=3HOPQFIMBRE57&cv_ct_cx=ac+infinity+fan&dchild=1&keywords=ac+infinity+fan&pd_rd_i=B01LW6CYEC&pd_rd_r=51e00bdc-666f-488e-973d-a4ed2477808b&pd_rd_w=6fKfY&pd_rd_wg=Oqhsa&pf_rd_p=c33e4373-edb9-47f9-a7e6-5d3d6a7a4ad0&pf_rd_r=G8WX10GYGDF8YJGB4GCC&psc=1&qid=1608568778&sprefix=ac+infinity+,garden,397&sr=1-1-5e875a02-02b1-4426-9916-8a5c26cd5a14

This one is a rear exhaust fan which is extremely quiet. It has a pwm sensor so it will only turn on when the mini gets really hot. You cant ask for anything better to cool hot audio equipment. They also have a top exhaust fan as well. Hope this helps


----------



## yolosauce

godmax said:


> It is not recommened to put other devices direct on top of the GS-X mini, since it tends to get hot (at least mine does).





shafat777 said:


> You can use one of these and put it on top of the mini and then put the d90 above the fan. I ran in to exact same issue when my got my mini. the fan keeps the mini ice cool so you can run it all day long without worrying about overheating.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/AC-Infinity-Rear-Exhaust-Receivers-Components/dp/B01LW6CYEC/ref=sxts_sxwds-bia-wc-drs1_0?crid=3HOPQFIMBRE57&cv_ct_cx=ac+infinity+fan&dchild=1&keywords=ac+infinity+fan&pd_rd_i=B01LW6CYEC&pd_rd_r=51e00bdc-666f-488e-973d-a4ed2477808b&pd_rd_w=6fKfY&pd_rd_wg=Oqhsa&pf_rd_p=c33e4373-edb9-47f9-a7e6-5d3d6a7a4ad0&pf_rd_r=G8WX10GYGDF8YJGB4GCC&psc=1&qid=1608568778&sprefix=ac+infinity+,garden,397&sr=1-1-5e875a02-02b1-4426-9916-8a5c26cd5a14
> 
> This one is a rear exhaust fan which is extremely quiet. It has a pwm sensor so it will only turn on when the mini gets really hot. You cant ask for anything better to cool hot audio equipment. They also have a top exhaust fan as well. Hope this helps



Good to know! I bought longer xlr cables to separate the units. I'm planning on running high gain with my susvara but I won't leave it running 24/7.


----------



## silversurfer616

I leave mine on usually for 3 or 4 days and then give it a break...no problems so far. It does get warm but not hot.


----------



## wizzman121 (Dec 21, 2020)

silversurfer616 said:


> I leave mine on usually for 3 or 4 days and then give it a break...no problems so far. It does get warm but not hot.


Yeah I guess what you think is hot is relative.  The Mini runs a little warmer than the Jotunheim but a little cooler than the Liquid Platinum.  I would not call the temperature of the Mini "hot" either.  I may order that cooling fan for peace of mind at some point.

Listening to Amon Tobin on my Utopias fed by the D90-->GS-X Mini is pretty mind-blowing


----------



## malocadi (Dec 22, 2020)

How much of a jump is the Mk2 from the mini? I've been very interested in the GS-X in general and was hoping to find a Mk2 here for sale, but I also keep hearing good things about the Mini.

This would be driving an LCD4 or meze emp with a D90 or RME Adi DAC.


----------



## silversurfer616

malocadi said:


> How much of a jump is the Mk2 from the mini? I've been very interested in the GS-X in general and was hoping to find a Mk2 here for sale, but I also keep hearing good things about the Mini.
> 
> This would be driving an LCD4 or meze emp with a D90 or RME Adi DAC.


Have both Lcd4 and Empyrean driven by the Mini and for a very long time I don’t have the urge to upgrade the amp. Also had the D90 with it but sold the latter as my PSAudio and Holo Spring are just a different league. Not interested in the Mk2 as consensus seems to be that it is more on the bright side of things.


----------



## ThanatosVI

silversurfer616 said:


> Have both Lcd4 and Empyrean driven by the Mini and for a very long time I don’t have the urge to upgrade the amp. Also had the D90 with it but sold the latter as my PSAudio and Holo Spring are just a different league. Not interested in the Mk2 as consensus seems to be that it is more on the bright side of things.


Spring 2 -> mini -> Empyrean/ LCD-4 is an interesting chain.

Can  you conpare the 2 cans for me in classic disciplines. Bass,mids,treble etc


----------



## vonBaron

I take LCD-4 over Empy all time.


----------



## ThanatosVI

vonBaron said:


> I take LCD-4 over Empy all time.


Details please,  I'd also tske them in a pm, if you consider that too off topic


----------



## vonBaron

LCD-4 are faster, better timbre, better tonal balance...


----------



## silversurfer616

Well, I have to agree with vonBaron in that I think the Lcd4 is better in almost everything. You can say the Empyrean is more comfortable but then I like heavy headphones and permanently wonder about people complaining  about weight...try wearing a helmet in the army( sounds wrong but I am from a country and of that age where army was compulsory back in the day).
Admittedly I only own the Empyreans for a week now but listened almost continuously and I don’t think we will ever be friends.
Don’t get me wrong, they have a beautiful sound and everything seems to be in the right place but I prefer Lcd4, Hedd, Final and even my unloved Diana. Not to forget the headphone I always come back to...HD800S.
And the Mini drives all of them beautifully.


----------



## vonBaron

Yes, comfort is only thing where Meze are better than Audeze.


----------



## vonBaron (Dec 22, 2020)

But still i like my D8000 a little more than LCD-4.
They are on the same SQ lvl but D8000 is way better in term of comfort.


----------



## malocadi

I bought the Emps for the comfort and yeah they're the more "fun" set of cans between the two, the one I use mainly during work when the music I listen to is either purely for background or for EDM, but for the music I want to listen to for the details, I switch back to the LCDs. I also find the Emps a bit too bass heavy at times. 

Anyway back on topic, thanks for the feedback on the mini vs Mk2, I hadn't realized that the Mk2 has a different sound signature maybe. I always heard the mini to have a very neutral sound. 

I was also looking to an amp that might really open up my LCDs. I currently have the monolith LP and THX 888 and I can't help but suspect if I'm holding the LCDs back because of these amps.


----------



## ThanatosVI

malocadi said:


> I bought the Emps for the comfort and yeah they're the more "fun" set of cans between the two, the one I use mainly during work when the music I listen to is either purely for background or for EDM, but for the music I want to listen to for the details, I switch back to the LCDs. I also find the Emps a bit too bass heavy at times.
> 
> Anyway back on topic, thanks for the feedback on the mini vs Mk2, I hadn't realized that the Mk2 has a different sound signature maybe. I always heard the mini to have a very neutral sound.
> 
> I was also looking to an amp that might really open up my LCDs. I currently have the monolith LP and THX 888 and I can't help but suspect if I'm holding the LCDs back because of these amps.


So in your setup the Empyrean are more bass heavy than the LCD-4?


----------



## malocadi (Dec 22, 2020)

ThanatosVI said:


> So in your setup the Empyrean are more bass heavy than the LCD-4?


Not all the time, but it's certainly compounded when listening through the LP which is a hybrid SS/tube amp. When listening to jazz for example, a standing bass might sound a lot more forward than the rest of the instruments, but it's never drowning or overpowering, just more present. It's actually quite enjoyable at times, honestly. And I forgot to mention that this is with the leather pads on the Emps. I tried the alcantara briefly but didn't like the sound as much. Made it sound a lot more flat for my taste.

My DACs are also very neutral, RME more so than the D90.


----------



## jonathan c

malocadi said:


> Not all the time, but it's certainly compounded when listening through the LP which is a hybrid SS/tube amp. When listening to jazz for example, a standing bass might sound a lot more forward than the rest of the instruments, but it's never drowning or overpowering, just more present. It's actually quite enjoyable at times, honestly. And I forgot to mention that this is with the leather pads on the Emps. I tried the alcantara briefly but didn't like the sound as much. Made it sound a lot more flat for my taste.
> 
> My DACs are also very neutral, RME more so than the D90.


I own both the LP and the GS-X mini; the Empyreans are in my h/p stable, too. As for the LP-Empyrean pairing, I find the choice of tubes to have a big effect. I like the Sylvania 7308s for their extended frequencies, neutrality, and spaciousness of sound. The GS-X mini is a more synergistic match, to my ears, to the Empyreans. If you like, see post #8392 on the Meze EMPYREAN thread.


----------



## wizzman121

So after some heavier usage of the Mini I realized just how much heat it can radiate after it has been on for awhile.  My D90 was absorbing just too much of that heat so I went ahead and ordered the Aircom S6 cooling fan.  Yeah it seems kind of silly to have to do this but I do not have the desk space to not have the units stacked.  The Aircom does what it is designed to do very well.  I have it set to the setting that switches on lowest (and quietest) fan setting at 88 degrees and back off at 84.  It goes off and on and I can barely tell.  Almost no additional heat gets up to the D90 now and the Mini is running MUCH cooler to the touch.  Good insurance I guess!

Some quick feedback on the Mini.  As I mentioned before I was kind of underwhelmed with my Utopias on the Liquid Platinum but it was like getting a new set of headphones on the Mini.  Despite the fact that the Utopias are technically "easy to drive" it is clean they require a top tier amp to extract the performance they are capable of.  The Mini lives up to many of the assessments in this thread.  It has just a massive amount of power and it sounds like it, yet it remains so refined.  It has phenomenal treble and bass extension.  While it may listen as a touch warm it is remains very balanced smooth and never abrasive at all in the highs.  I have not tried many high end amps but for now I find the Utopia-Mini pairing fantastic.  My Auteurs are also even better on this amp but the jump is not as great as the Utopias.

It will be fun focusing on the headphones and music instead of the stack for awhile!


----------



## vonBaron

Mini gets synergy with so many HP very easy. In past year a i tested about 20 HP and all of them sound very good with Mini.


----------



## shafat777

vonBaron said:


> Mini gets synergy with so many HP very easy. In past year a i tested about 20 HP and all of them sound very good with Mini.


I couldnt agree more 

If you look at all the headphones in my signature, every SINGLE one of them sounds fantastic with the mini. I have yet to find a headphone that doesnt sound well with it. Sometimes the mini even gives my beloved Elise a run for its money.


----------



## qiujiaheng

Did anyone pair Ether 2 with mini? Do they get along?


----------



## Sound Eq

greetings

can i ask how gx mini pairs with lcd 4 and hifiman he1000se

- will I have an issue with any of those in terms of tonality, as the hifiman he1000se, as it has lots of detail, will the gx mini be a good match for it, or will it add too much detail 

-as for lcd4 does it have the power to drive it with authority

-finally what is great dac to pair it with to achieve a musical organic sound that is not harsh or analytical

- would the violectirc 550 be a better amp in general or the violectric 590 as a one device do all


----------



## vonBaron

LCD-4 and GS-X mini is great paring, you won't be disapointed.


----------



## cadsh

Anyone has a Bifrost 2 stack over the mini?
Wondering if it creates too much heat?


----------



## wizzman121

cadsh said:


> Anyone has a Bifrost 2 stack over the mini?
> Wondering if it creates too much heat?


I would not recommend stacking components on top of the Mini without something like the fan I am using.  The Mini can get quite hot at full operating temperature. I posted a picture of my stack on the previous page of this thread.


----------



## cadsh

wizzman121 said:


> I would not recommend stacking components on top of the Mini without something like the fan I am using.  The Mini can get quite hot at full operating temperature. I posted a picture of my stack on the previous page of this thread.


I will install the BF2 on the shelf below and get longer XLR interconnects. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## ksorota

2020 was quite a year.  I pre-ordered and waited a long time to finally receive my satin red GSXmini with DACT and was excited to receive it.  Then WFH began as did my pairing down of gear to a few essential items including my HD600's.  

I then began modding Monoprice Liquid Platinum amps for members here and could not overlook the crazy good synergy of HD600 with LP, it was too good and forced me to sell of the mini in short order.  The liquid platinum is a great amp. I was a long hold out on because of the tubes and knowing that I would go down the tube rabbit hole and constantly be lost in it.  While not totally true, I was lost in the LP and finally a few months ago I was able to stop myself.  The synergy with the HD6 series phones was still their, but I finally manage to get ahold of a 4-screw HE6 and it did not play nicely with the LP.  

I went through a few amps after the LP and then finally the GRPS arrived for my GLMK2 which works surprisingly well with the HE6, but really was meant for running HD6XX's as an alternative, more relaxed signature to go with the Hifimans'.  I tried to settle on a Freya/Vidar setup but just could not get over the fact that It was only a good match with the HE6...the HD6XX was just too sensitive for a speaker amp.  I then stumbled upon a LFF modded HE5LE (code LEX) to go with the HE6 (one for home, one for office) thinking it would go well with the GLMK2 setup.  It did, and it then got me thinking that I needed to have one great system to run all my headphones...enter back in the thought of owning the GSX-mini!

The GLMK2 with GRPS is what sealed the deal that I was going to move up the Headamp ladder and again own the GSX-mini. This time I purchased used from @Voxata who had a low serial number Gloss Red (and gloss black) unit with DACT volume.  I thought I was a bigger fan of the satin red, but the gloss red is actually much nicer looking than I thought it would be and prefer it.  I have only been running the mini for a few days now, but I am having a hard time understanding how I could have been so foolish as to sell it back in the early summer (but then again their were plenty of reasons at that time).  

Aside:  I generally am a proponent of a speaker amp for the HE6, and I still will be picking one up for that reason, but the GSX mini powers them with good control and extension.   

The point of this ramble is both to show my support of Headamp and this great amp and to get the discussion going some more.  I will have listening impressions in the next few weeks pairing the mini with the Gungnir MB w/unison and also the Qutest.  

I also would be willing to trade anyone a gloss black faceplate and hardware if they have a more interesting color!

Happy Listening.


----------



## paradoxper

ksorota said:


> 2020 was quite a year.  I pre-ordered and waited a long time to finally receive my satin red GSXmini with DACT and was excited to receive it.  Then WFH began as did my pairing down of gear to a few essential items including my HD600's.
> 
> I then began modding Monoprice Liquid Platinum amps for members here and could not overlook the crazy good synergy of HD600 with LP, it was too good and forced me to sell of the mini in short order.  The liquid platinum is a great amp. I was a long hold out on because of the tubes and knowing that I would go down the tube rabbit hole and constantly be lost in it.  While not totally true, I was lost in the LP and finally a few months ago I was able to stop myself.  The synergy with the HD6 series phones was still their, but I finally manage to get ahold of a 4-screw HE6 and it did not play nicely with the LP.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the LEX and GS-X, that's a lovely combo. I still rather enjoy my Code-X2.


----------



## ksorota

paradoxper said:


> Congrats on the LEX and GS-X, that's a lovely combo. I still rather enjoy my Code-X2.



Thanks, its is a very good combination!  What did you find out was the cause of your Code-X2 cutting out?  Is the X2 some revision of the code X? It does not look like wood cups on your version.


----------



## paradoxper

ksorota said:


> Thanks, its is a very good combination!  What did you find out was the cause of your Code-X2 cutting out?  Is the X2 some revision of the code X? It does not look like wood cups on your version.


Very poor wiring. I'd say the X2 is a progression of the Code-X. And no, I opted to keep away from wood cups for ultimate longevity.
I found both X2 and LEX better than the Code-sex (x6 FWIW.) They're all great in their own ways.


----------



## Voxata

@ksorota I'm very happy to hear the amp is treating you well. With those headphones I had no doubt it'd be a home run. The DACT is fantastic and considering the cost of the pot Headamp has the upgrade priced very reasonably. It was tough to let it go but since switching over to 95% nearfield listening the thought of letting the GS-X Mini sit so much was a no-go. I sure do miss what it brought to the table when I do use cans, as the iDSD BL isn't even in the same realm.


----------



## ksorota

paradoxper said:


> Very poor wiring. I'd say the X2 is a progression of the Code-X. And no, I opted to keep away from wood cups for ultimate longevity.
> I found both X2 and LEX better than the Code-sex (x6 FWIW.) They're all great in their own ways.



The LEX sounds just about perfect on the mini.  In contrast the HE6 is a bit muted sounding (not enough power is likely the reason). But even when I was running the Vidar/HE6 setup I dont remember them having the air and sparkle that the LEX is displaying right now.  I am hearing much better detail and separation between instruments.  This is simultaneously the best and worst part of Head-fi...I should be happy and just listen, but now I want to compare and choose a winner!


----------



## tamleo

ksorota said:


> 2020 was quite a year.  I pre-ordered and waited a long time to finally receive my satin red GSXmini with DACT and was excited to receive it.  Then WFH began as did my pairing down of gear to a few essential items including my HD600's.
> 
> I then began modding Monoprice Liquid Platinum amps for members here and could not overlook the crazy good synergy of HD600 with LP, it was too good and forced me to sell of the mini in short order.  The liquid platinum is a great amp. I was a long hold out on because of the tubes and knowing that I would go down the tube rabbit hole and constantly be lost in it.  While not totally true, I was lost in the LP and finally a few months ago I was able to stop myself.  The synergy with the HD6 series phones was still their, but I finally manage to get ahold of a 4-screw HE6 and it did not play nicely with the LP.
> 
> ...


Nicely write! Tks for sharing. So If I only use the Sen HD6x0, the LP will sound better than the Mini on them?


----------



## ksorota

tamleo said:


> Nicely write! Tks for sharing. So If I only use the Sen HD6x0, the LP will sound better than the Mini on them?


I’ll start by saying that My preference is towards the HD600, which is what i was using at the time.

In its the stock form, I don’t think so

The LP took on another character after the cap mod and introduction of 12au7 tubes.  The improved clarity and dynamics were hard to ignore especially when put up against the mini.

At the time I also had the Ether c flow which was much better sounding in the mini. The Senn sounds good on both but for the price to performance factor the LP was the winner

Both amps stock with HD600 mini wins. Maybe it was the mod i did to the LP, or just the realization that tubes make the Senns amazing that made me sell everything else.


----------



## paradoxper

ksorota said:


> The LEX sounds just about perfect on the mini.  In contrast the HE6 is a bit muted sounding (not enough power is likely the reason). But even when I was running the Vidar/HE6 setup I dont remember them having the air and sparkle that the LEX is displaying right now.  I am hearing much better detail and separation between instruments.  This is simultaneously the best and worst part of Head-fi...I should be happy and just listen, but now I want to compare and choose a winner!


I feel the LEX is the most airy of the Code variants, the X2 is more balanced, and the X6 a bit disjointed. I feel Luis never spent an appreciable time smoothing these out. I sent my pair in shortly after @cskippy first introduced the Code Sex to LFF. I prefer alternative mods to the 6 variant.


----------



## ksorota

paradoxper said:


> I feel the LEX is the most airy of the Code variants, the X2 is more balanced, and the X6 a bit disjointed. I feel Luis never spent an appreciable time smoothing these out. I sent my pair in shortly after @cskippy first introduced the Code Sex to LFF. I prefer alternative mods to the 6 variant.



I’m pretty sure i even read that luis did not want to use the HE6 simply due to the power requirements and users not liking them because of it.  

I picked up a EARS system and was going to try some of the well documented mods to my HE6, but honestly not sure i need to even bother. These old HFM headphones are something else and the mini drives them spectacularly.


----------



## paradoxper

ksorota said:


> I’m pretty sure i even read that luis did not want to use the HE6 simply due to the power requirements and users not liking them because of it.
> 
> I picked up a EARS system and was going to try some of the well documented mods to my HE6, but honestly not sure i need to even bother. These old HFM headphones are something else and the mini drives them spectacularly.


Who knows with Luis. This was also at the time when he was stepping back from modding. He did seem to like the X6 but clearly was more enthralled with the X2.

I'd stick with the Mini. If anything, scale with an TC and call it.


----------



## KennyDow

The gs-x mini is a charm to gaze upon. I wonder if there is any aftermarket acrylic (glass) top plate for the gs-x mini?
By the way, is anyone also interesting in a "wooden" faceplate for the mini? This will look sick with the ZMF phones.


----------



## A Jedi

KennyDow said:


> I wonder if there is any aftermarket acrylic (glass) top plate for the gs-x mini?



That top plate may be required for heat dissipation.


----------



## Randy Myers

I just took the plung and ordered the GS-X Mini.  I am going to be using it with my Abyss Diana Phi's.  I will be using my T+A DAC as the source for now and using a Black Dragon 4-pin cable.  I am really looking forward to receiving this amplifier!

I watch a video from the guys over at Abyss the other day.  They really like the Mini.  They were rating various amps and giving them an over all category rating.  They actually rated the Mini higher than the GS-X mk2.  They felt that the mk2 is getting a little dated and the newer tech in the Mini they actually liked better.

Abyss also recommends the standard volume control over the stepped version.  Anyway, I am looking forward to receiving it.


----------



## acguitar84

Randy Myers said:


> I just took the plung and ordered the GS-X Mini.  I am going to be using it with my Abyss Diana Phi's.  I will be using my T+A DAC as the source for now and using a Black Dragon 4-pin cable.  I am really looking forward to receiving this amplifier!
> 
> I watch a video from the guys over at Abyss the other day.  They really like the Mini.  They were rating various amps and giving them an over all category rating.  They actually rated the Mini higher than the GS-X mk2.  They felt that the mk2 is getting a little dated and the newer tech in the Mini they actually liked better.
> 
> Abyss also recommends the standard volume control over the stepped version.  Anyway, I am looking forward to receiving it.



I'm still enjoying my mini! It's been a lot of fun, it's an excellent amp! Enjoy!!


----------



## Randy Myers

acguitar84 said:


> I'm still enjoying my mini! It's been a lot of fun, it's an excellent amp! Enjoy!!



Thank you, I can't wait.


----------



## silversurfer616

Occasionally I contemplate selling the Mini but what else would I get? 
Exactly, that’s why I keep it.


----------



## jlbrach

not a lot better for the money


----------



## vonBaron

silversurfer616 said:


> Occasionally I contemplate selling the Mini but what else would I get?
> Exactly, that’s why I keep it.


I'm selling my GS-X mini to get Niimbus but it cost 2,5x more...


----------



## ThanatosVI

vonBaron said:


> I'm selling my GS-X mini to get Niimbus but it cost 2,5x more...


The way up always hurts the wallet, but the Nimbus (and Nimbus+) are both amazing from what I've heard.


----------



## vonBaron

You head good! It will be my final AMP.


----------



## alekc (Jan 16, 2021)

vonBaron said:


> You head good! It will be my final AMP.



Until next one 



vonBaron said:


> You head good! It will be my final AMP.



Yeah, I've heard it before... too many times  Are you keeping iCan Pro or letting it go too?


----------



## vonBaron

I want to keep it but if finances won't let me so i will sell it.


----------



## buzzlulu

Randy Myers said:


> Abyss also recommends the standard volume control over the stepped version.  Anyway, I am looking forward to receiving it.



I had one of the early mini’s with DACT and after a few months I sent it back to Justin to swap over to the standard volume pot. 24 steps were not enough control for me


----------



## ksorota

buzzlulu said:


> I had one of the early mini’s with DACT and after a few months I sent it back to Justin to swap over to the standard volume pot. 24 steps were not enough control for me



Interesting. I don’t find the jump between steps to be that large when trying to make small adjustments. Although, I do miss a smooth volume action; the bumped/stepped control took a while to get used to. 

One of the reasons why these more boutique type sellers are so great is that they are willing to make post sale changes like this. Headamp is up their with one of the best customer service experiences I have dealt with.


----------



## alekc

@buzzlulu and @vonBaron very interesting findings so thanks for sharing them here. I still haven't decided yet which volume control I prefer but good to know Justin can change it after sale. Amazing support indeed


----------



## Jeweltopia

Do any of you Mini owners use a tube pre-amp? I recently had an Abyss 1266 TC in home demo that I've sadly had to send back. It sounded wonderful with my GS-X Mini and Bifrost 2 but I couldn't help but wonder if a tube pre-amp would add some richness to the Abyss and whatnot. I haven't tried so don't know of what a good synergistic pairing would be. I was wondering if someone here has tried it and had luck with a pairing. Someone recommended I get the Feliks Euforia and use it as a pre-amp while someone else suggested I look into the Schiit Freya.

Neither of these people have actually tried these combinations so I'm asking here because owners would be more likely to know.


----------



## Randy Myers

My Mini is on order (patiently waiting).  I am planning on hooking it straight off my DAC, but I do have as Hattor pre-amp with the optional Tube Active Stage that I could run to the Mini as well.  I might try that at some point, however to start probably just off the DAC.  But I do like to experiment so you never know .


----------



## malocadi

ksorota said:


> Interesting. I don’t find the jump between steps to be that large when trying to make small adjustments. Although, I do miss a smooth volume action; the bumped/stepped control took a while to get used to.
> 
> One of the reasons why these more boutique type sellers are so great is that they are willing to make post sale changes like this. Headamp is up their with one of the best customer service experiences I have dealt with.


I just got the mini with the DACT knob and I don't know if the knob makes a difference but this amp is loud! At high gain, 2 steps from mute is already uncomfortably loud driving my LCD4s. I have to drop it to low gain for more control. I don't think it's enough of a problem to send it back or replace the control though. Otherwise, I'm enjoying this amp very much!


----------



## wizzman121

malocadi said:


> I just got the mini with the DACT knob and I don't know if the knob makes a difference but this amp is loud! At high gain, 2 steps from mute is already uncomfortably loud driving my LCD4s. I have to drop it to low gain for more control. I don't think it's enough of a problem to send it back or replace the control though. Otherwise, I'm enjoying this amp very much!


Low gain is all you need for most headphones on the Mini.


----------



## Randy Myers

Dang, you guys you getting me all excited waiting for my Mini.... I really want to give it a go with my Abyss Diana Phi's!


----------



## Astral Abyss

Randy Myers said:


> Dang, you guys you getting me all excited waiting for my Mini.... I really want to give it a go with my Abyss Diana Phi's!


I love the mini with my Diana's.  Plenty of play on the DACT attenuator.


----------



## Randy Myers

I am quite disappointed. On HeadAmp's website it states that your amp will be delivered in 3-5 days.  Delivered, not even simply shipped.  Ok, so I believe they probably meant shipped in 3-5 days.  No problems.

Well it has been 6 days since my order was placed and not word from them what so ever.  So I decided to chat on their site and Justin tells me that they are expecting circuit boards in hopefully two weeks.  That is weird; why would you have on your website that your order will be delivered in 3-5 days when they are out of parts and are not sure when more are arriving?  Honestly, that is really frustrating.  And honestly, in the chat he said that in his single reply (and I was not even hard in my reply back) and yet not a single reply afterwards.  Very weird.

So I am now wondering if I should simply cancel my order and look elsewhere for a new amplifier to power my Abyss headphones.  The website is very misleading and the chat session was anything but confidence building in the company.


----------



## wizzman121

Randy Myers said:


> I am quite disappointed. On HeadAmp's website it states that your amp will be delivered in 3-5 days.  Delivered, not even simply shipped.  Ok, so I believe they probably meant shipped in 3-5 days.  No problems.
> 
> Well it has been 6 days since my order was placed and not word from them what so ever.  So I decided to chat on their site and Justin tells me that they are expecting circuit boards in hopefully two weeks.  That is weird; why would you have on your website that your order will be delivered in 3-5 days when they are out of parts and are not sure when more are arriving?  Honestly, that is really frustrating.  And honestly, in the chat he said that in his single reply (and I was not even hard in my reply back) and yet not a single reply afterwards.  Very weird.
> 
> So I am now wondering if I should simply cancel my order and look elsewhere for a new amplifier to power my Abyss headphones.  The website is very misleading and the chat session was anything but confidence building in the company.


Yeah I experienced something similar.  I ordered mine on 11/17 assuming I would receive it within a week.  A week later I emailed to ask when it would ship.  Justin informed me the satin black faceplates would not be in for a couple weeks.  My unit finally shipped on 12/14.  When I saw it was shipping via the USPS Justin was able to change the service to UPS at my request as the USPS delays before Christmas were crazy.  A month wait for a high-end small-scale production hi-fi product is not bad at all.  I imagine he does not have time to update availability of each possible variant on the website.  I agree however that the delivery info the website shows definitely sets false expectations.

With all that said, this amp is most definitely worth the wait.  There is a reason you ordered it.  Just be patient!


----------



## malocadi

Randy Myers said:


> I am quite disappointed. On HeadAmp's website it states that your amp will be delivered in 3-5 days.  Delivered, not even simply shipped.  Ok, so I believe they probably meant shipped in 3-5 days.  No problems.
> 
> Well it has been 6 days since my order was placed and not word from them what so ever.  So I decided to chat on their site and Justin tells me that they are expecting circuit boards in hopefully two weeks.  That is weird; why would you have on your website that your order will be delivered in 3-5 days when they are out of parts and are not sure when more are arriving?  Honestly, that is really frustrating.  And honestly, in the chat he said that in his single reply (and I was not even hard in my reply back) and yet not a single reply afterwards.  Very weird.
> 
> So I am now wondering if I should simply cancel my order and look elsewhere for a new amplifier to power my Abyss headphones.  The website is very misleading and the chat session was anything but confidence building in the company.


Had a similar experience. Ordered just before Christmas, received a week ago. I also saw the 3-5 day ship time but expected that with the holidays and COVID that parts might be backordered. I actually got Justin on the phone as well when I was curious about my order and he told me that Headamp is a 3-person team and that they build everything by hand there. I know it's hard, I was getting frustrated as well but as wizzman said, it's worth the wait. Hang in there just a bit more!


----------



## Randy Myers

Thanks for the input... not sure, exploring options, but I am leaning towards probably waiting.  It is just disappointing with the expectation that it would not take long to get it.... it seems like everything is a disappointment over the past year, so I really should expect it.  If they had simply stated, as Abyss does on their website, 2-3 weeks for ordering, then I would not be so disappointed.


----------



## cadsh

Same here. I had to call Headamp a week or two afer my order to have a delivery status. A better communication with their new customers would improve their professionalism. I can sure wait for it but an email would have help.


----------



## A Jedi

Randy Myers said:


> Thanks for the input... not sure, exploring options, but I am leaning towards probably waiting.  It is just disappointing with the expectation that it would not take long to get it.... it seems like everything is a disappointment over the past year, so I really should expect it.  If they had simply stated, as Abyss does on their website, 2-3 weeks for ordering, then I would not be so disappointed.



Pretend the website says 1 month and you'll no longer be disappointed  🤷‍♂️


----------



## Randy Myers (Jan 21, 2021)

Yes, that would be one way of looking at it.  However it does not leave a great feeling about a company when the info they are selling a product on is incorrect.  Their main source of selling (if not their only source) is online and therefore having correct and up to date information is not only necessary, but it is essential.  With all of this said I am still heavily leaning towards staying with the GS-X Mini.

Can anyone give me an honest opinion or comparison against the Dennis Had Dragon Inspire?  Thank you if you can.  Yes, I understand it is tube compared to solid state and my leanings are solid state.

Or another one; the SPL Phonitor X?  Any honest opinions?


----------



## A Jedi

Randy Myers said:


> Can anyone give me an honest opinion or comparison against the Dennis Had Dragon Inspire? Thank you if you can. Yes, I understand it is tube compared to solid state and my leanings are solid state.



Unfortunately I can not as I haven't heard it.


----------



## audiofest2018

Randy Myers said:


> Yes, that would be one way of looking at it.  However it does not leave a great feeling about a company when the info they are selling a product on is incorrect.  Their main source of selling (if not their only source) is online and therefore having correct and up to date information is not only necessary, but it is essential.  With all of this said I am still heavily leaning towards staying with the GS-X Mini.
> 
> Can anyone give me an honest opinion or comparison against the Dennis Had Dragon Inspire?  Thank you if you can.  Yes, I understand it is tube compared to solid state and my leanings are solid state.
> 
> Or another one; the SPL Phonitor X?  Any honest opinions?


I happened to have both and like them a lots!  They are my go to amp in my study and depends on my mood I'll pick either one of them.  Both are excellent units respectively from the price range.  Like you said it is tube versus SS so it really is hard to say which one is better depends on your taste.  However I will say that GS-X Mini because of its warm (not dark) SQ presentation when you listen to music from it you may thought it is from a tube amp.  However the resolution is remained like any typical SS amp and slight better than Dragon Inspire.  Deeper bass from GS-X Mini than Dragon Inspire as well.  Presentation wise, I like Dragon Inspire better than GS-X mini as SQ from it is more musical and natural, especially on the mid.  And I thought the biggest strength of Dragon Inspire is its mid-frequency presentation.  Plus if you are into tube rolling like me you will appreciate it.  Although I do agree with some Inspire amp owner the improvement of SQ from tube swap is minimal once you have decent tubes in.  Please note that the comparison I made here is based on my personal music taste which I am more into classic, Jazz and movie soundtrack.

Anyway just my 2 cent.


----------



## Randy Myers (Jan 21, 2021)

That is helpful.  Thank you.  Do you find the Dragon to be noisy?  When I had one a while ago (early on) it was a bit noisy but not terribly so.  I mainly noticed it when turning it on.  That was with the standard transformer, the one I am looking at has the upgraded one.

Nice headphone setup there!  By the way, if you don't mind me asking, what headphones are you using with the amps?  I have used several from Audeze, McIntosh, Sennheiser, Focal, Mr. Speakers, etc.  But current use Abyss Diana Phi's


----------



## audiofest2018

Thanks! 

The Dragon Inspire I have is the upgrade version with upgrade transformer.  With good tubes,  don't think you will hear any noise unless you have a high sensitive headphone like Focal Utopia.  In this case when not listen to music you can hear a low faint humming sound, at least for me.  Also you definitely will hear the humming sound when turn on the amp (from headphone) but it will fade away and disappear as Drew from Moon Audio explained to me this is normal as transformer fire up.

Hope this helps and good luck on deciding which amp to pick!


----------



## Randy Myers

I noticed that HeadAmp just took the money from my PalPay account.  Until now it has been pending, so maybe that is good news!


----------



## Randy Myers

Justin told me that they took the money out because they only have 7 days to do that.  The parts are not in yet but he e-mailed the supplier this morning to see what the status is.  I appreciate his honest with me in the chat, however I am still not happy about that their website still says will be delivered in 3-5 days and also states that this item is in stock.  It is clearly not in stock when they are waiting on a major part and can not even build the amp at this point.


----------



## acguitar84

Randy Myers said:


> Justin told me that they took the money out because they only have 7 days to do that.  The parts are not in yet but he e-mailed the supplier this morning to see what the status is.  I appreciate his honest with me in the chat, however I am still not happy about that their website still says will be delivered in 3-5 days and also states that this item is in stock.  It is clearly not in stock when they are waiting on a major part and can not even build the amp at this point.



From what I recall, there was a wait on my amp as well, but it's worth it. I know it's hard to wait for gear, but you'll be glad you did! I hope it all works out ok!!


----------



## DuncanDirkDick

cadsh said:


> Same here. I had to call Headamp a week or two afer my order to have a delivery status. A better communication with their new customers would improve their professionalism. I can sure wait for it but an email would have help.



He was pretty upfront with the 3 weeks lead time and email response is very fast. I still can't decide on this one though ..


----------



## A Jedi

If the wait is such a turn-off why not buy something else? A hobby should be enjoyable not stressful. There's other good equipment out there.


----------



## Randy Myers

DuncanDirkDick said:


> He was pretty upfront with the 3 weeks lead time and email response is very fast. I still can't decide on this one though ..


Too bad the website is not so upfront.  It still states 3-5 days delivery and list the amps as in stock.

I am waiting because so many have told me it is worth the wait.


----------



## gibsonsg87 (Jan 23, 2021)

I am thinking about purchasing a GS-X Mini in a week or so. Will I have to adjust my DAC (Holo Spring 2 Level 1) output volume, or can I keep it at 100% without the sound quality being affected?


----------



## Randy Myers

I finally decided to cancel my order with HeadAmp.  I have purchased a SimAudio 430 which is a very high end amp.  I got a great deal on a brand new one for not a ton more than the HeadAmp.


----------



## jlbrach

the mini is better than the 430...you made a mistake...I owned the 430 several yrs ago....


----------



## Randy Myers (Jan 24, 2021)

To each their own.  I have owned a few pieces of SimAudio... great gear and I very much trust their equipment... the new NEO 430HA is supposed to be second to none.... and of course I know that price does not determine sound quality however the retail price on the NEO 430HA is $4500...


----------



## justin w.

Randy Myers said:


> I am quite disappointed. On HeadAmp's website it states that your amp will be delivered in 3-5 days.  Delivered, not even simply shipped.  Ok, so I believe they probably meant shipped in 3-5 days.  No problems.
> 
> Well it has been 6 days since my order was placed and not word from them what so ever.  So I decided to chat on their site and Justin tells me that they are expecting circuit boards in hopefully two weeks.  That is weird; why would you have on your website that your order will be delivered in 3-5 days when they are out of parts and are not sure when more are arriving?  Honestly, that is really frustrating.  And honestly, in the chat he said that in his single reply (and I was not even hard in my reply back) and yet not a single reply afterwards.  Very weird.
> 
> So I am now wondering if I should simply cancel my order and look elsewhere for a new amplifier to power my Abyss headphones.  The website is very misleading and the chat session was anything but confidence building in the company.



Sorry I did not realize the page still had a note about 3-5 days — i have updated it now as we are still waiting for the circuit boards that will hopefully ship this coming week. Many suppliers around the world are having significant delays due to COVID, for example we are having significant problems receiving DACT volume controls (only have a few right now) so if you are considering a new order, we’d recommend the RK27 option right now. Our company is also myself plus 1 full time plus 1 part-time person so sorry if things didn’t meet your expectations.


----------



## justin w.

gibsonsg87 said:


> I am thinking about purchasing a GS-X Mini in a week or so. Will I have to adjust my DAC (Holo Spring 2 Level 1) output volume, or can I keep it at 100% without the sound quality being affected?



i don’t see why you couldn’t keep it at 100%


----------



## gibsonsg87

Thanks for the response! This was the issue with my current amp. I'm new to the headphone amp and DAC stack game. When my DAC was at full volume, everything sounded terrible. I now know that you have to attenuate with certain combinations because too much power is going through. Glad to see that this will not be an issue with your GS-X Mini.


----------



## justin w.

the only issue could be if the DAC was clipping at full volume due to poor design. i would hope not


----------



## Randy Myers (Jan 24, 2021)

Justin,

Thank you for the response, and I am sorry it did not work out this time.  I do understand delays but I do not understand mis-information.  Sorry...  it was not only the note about delivery in 3-5 days but also that it was listed as being in stock when it is clearly not.  Maybe I have become skeptical in my old age; I do appreciate your addressing the issue though.

I certainly will consider your products in the future and will not hesitate to purchase from your website when I need other products.

I was willing to wait, but then I stumbled on a deal for another product that I highly respect.  This will not exclude your products down the road.


----------



## SaddleSC

justin w. said:


> Sorry I did not realize the page still had a note about 3-5 days — i have updated it now as we are still waiting for the circuit boards that will hopefully ship this coming week. Many suppliers around the world are having significant delays due to COVID, for example we are having significant problems receiving DACT volume controls (only have a few right now) so if you are considering a new order, we’d recommend the RK27 option right now. Our company is also myself plus 1 full time plus 1 part-time person so sorry if things didn’t meet your expectations.



Hey Justin...just curious if these delays are only affecting the GSM Mini or if the full MK2 is also being delayed. There is no notice on that product page, so if I was considering the MK2 would it be available for immediate shipment? Thanks! Keep up the great work


----------



## ksorota

gibsonsg87 said:


> I am thinking about purchasing a GS-X Mini in a week or so. Will I have to adjust my DAC (Holo Spring 2 Level 1) output volume, or can I keep it at 100% without the sound quality being affected?


The mini handles the Chord Qutest output at 2 or 3 watts without any problems.


----------



## justin w.

SaddleSC said:


> Hey Justin...just curious if these delays are only affecting the GSM Mini or if the full MK2 is also being delayed. There is no notice on that product page, so if I was considering the MK2 would it be available for immediate shipment? Thanks! Keep up the great work



GS-X mk2 parts are all in stock (5-7 day wait to build). It’s just the GS-X mini we’re waiting on circuit boards, and low on DACTs right now


----------



## DinoTheDrongo

gibsonsg87 said:


> I am thinking about purchasing a GS-X Mini in a week or so. Will I have to adjust my DAC (Holo Spring 2 Level 1) output volume, or can I keep it at 100% without the sound quality being affected?



Let me know how this pairing goes because I'm looking at getting the same combo


----------



## Jeweltopia

Hey everyone, I'd love some input.

I have had an Abyss demo in my possession and it sounds fantastic with the GS-X Mini. I find, though, that the Abyss 1266 Phi TC deserves a good dac. I see a lot of people in here using the RME ADI-2 FS with the Mini, but, it felt very sharp. At least on the Abyss. I've spoken to someone else who was using the Abyss 1266 Phi TC + the RME ADI-2 FS and he felt it was a bit too sharp as well.

I want something neutral or with a hint of warmth. I am considering the Matrix Audio X-Sabre Pro but some people say it'll be too sharp and others say it won't be. Any input from Abyss owners would be much appreciated. Definitely want a dac that's a solid state up from what's in my signature but nothing that breaks the bank (Chord Dave for example, haha)


----------



## Roasty (Feb 1, 2021)

Jeweltopia said:


> Hey everyone, I'd love some input.
> 
> I have had an Abyss demo in my possession and it sounds fantastic with the GS-X Mini. I find, though, that the Abyss 1266 Phi TC deserves a good dac. I see a lot of people in here using the RME ADI-2 FS with the Mini, but, it felt very sharp. At least on the Abyss. I've spoken to someone else who was using the Abyss 1266 Phi TC + the RME ADI-2 FS and he felt it was a bit too sharp as well.
> 
> I want something neutral or with a hint of warmth. I am considering the Matrix Audio X-Sabre Pro but some people say it'll be too sharp and others say it won't be. Any input from Abyss owners would be much appreciated. Definitely want a dac that's a solid state up from what's in my signature but nothing that breaks the bank (Chord Dave for example, haha)



How about a Holo Spring 2?
I had the matrix xsabre pro and didn't find it sharp. I'd call it pretty dead neutral, and also built so well and lots of configuration options. I totally regret selling it.


----------



## Randy Myers (Feb 1, 2021)

I use a T+A DAC 8 DSD which I absolutely love.  T+A uses completely different signal paths and processors for PCM and for DSD files.  With PCM it is top notch.  Stereophile magazine put it on their A+ list and I know the reviewer (friend of mine).  He does not even have DSD capability.  He gave it that rating with PCM alone.  However, with DSD files it is in a completely different level.  They build their own Native DSD 1-bit processor and are considered another level for DSD, which I love.

You had mention that you prefer it not to be too sharp, a little warmth.  Personally I would lean away from ESS chips then.  My portable Astell & Kern has both ESS flagship DAC (the 9068) and AKM's flagship.  You can use either.  I prefer the AKM because it seems fuller with a touch of warmth while the ESS is a tad brighter or sharper if you will.


----------



## Arniesb

Jeweltopia said:


> Hey everyone, I'd love some input.
> 
> I have had an Abyss demo in my possession and it sounds fantastic with the GS-X Mini. I find, though, that the Abyss 1266 Phi TC deserves a good dac. I see a lot of people in here using the RME ADI-2 FS with the Mini, but, it felt very sharp. At least on the Abyss. I've spoken to someone else who was using the Abyss 1266 Phi TC + the RME ADI-2 FS and he felt it was a bit too sharp as well.
> 
> I want something neutral or with a hint of warmth. I am considering the Matrix Audio X-Sabre Pro but some people say it'll be too sharp and others say it won't be. Any input from Abyss owners would be much appreciated. Definitely want a dac that's a solid state up from what's in my signature but nothing that breaks the bank (Chord Dave for example, haha)


Dac should be transparent... If its too sharp then it is a problem with your headphones or source like dirty power usb. If you want softer edges, then copper cable can provide that and you aint gonna loss technicalities of transparent dac.


----------



## acguitar84

Jeweltopia said:


> Hey everyone, I'd love some input.
> 
> I have had an Abyss demo in my possession and it sounds fantastic with the GS-X Mini. I find, though, that the Abyss 1266 Phi TC deserves a good dac. I see a lot of people in here using the RME ADI-2 FS with the Mini, but, it felt very sharp. At least on the Abyss. I've spoken to someone else who was using the Abyss 1266 Phi TC + the RME ADI-2 FS and he felt it was a bit too sharp as well.
> 
> I want something neutral or with a hint of warmth. I am considering the Matrix Audio X-Sabre Pro but some people say it'll be too sharp and others say it won't be. Any input from Abyss owners would be much appreciated. Definitely want a dac that's a solid state up from what's in my signature but nothing that breaks the bank (Chord Dave for example, haha)


One cool thing about the RME is the DA filters. They do make a difference. My favorite one is the "slow" filter. If you still have the RME - you should try it, it may help.


----------



## Jeweltopia (Feb 1, 2021)

Arniesb said:


> Dac should be transparent... If its too sharp then it is a problem with your headphones or source like dirty power usb. If you want softer edges, then copper cable can provide that and you aint gonna loss technicalities of transparent dac.



Well, I tried the Schiit Modius and both the RME ADI-2 FS with the Abyss and the Schiit Modius (which uses the same exact AKM chip as the RME) was less harsh and smoother. More transparent, if you will. I've definitely heard sharp dacs before even when isolating USB noise via toslink and the use of interfaces. Some headphones are extremely resolving and maybe come off too harsh on certain pairings. I've spoken to one person who was using very clean USBs and isolating them and he tried pairing the Abyss with the GS-X Mini and RME ADI-2 FS and got some HF glare as well. But anyway, I'll just use trial and error on this one.  

Edit: there's also a chance that I find the Abyss's sound signature to be a tad bright, but not by much. So maybe I am looking for a dac that is slightly tilted towards being warm. I have my Bifrost 2 which is definitely fuller and warmer but sometimes comes off a bit too smooth for my liking if that makes sense. A LOT of people yesterday and today (after I made my last post) have been singing the praises of the Chord Qutest dac because everyone seems to think that it's exactly what I'm describing and what I want. So I may go that route.


----------



## SaddleSC

Jeweltopia said:


> Well, I tried the Schiit Modius and both the RME ADI-2 FS with the Abyss and the Schiit Modius (which uses the same exact AKM chip as the RME) was less harsh and smoother. More transparent, if you will. I've definitely heard sharp dacs before even when isolating USB noise via toslink and the use of interfaces. Some headphones are extremely resolving and maybe come off too harsh on certain pairings. I've spoken to one person who was using very clean USBs and isolating them and he tried pairing the Abyss with the GS-X Mini and RME ADI-2 FS and got some HF glare as well. But anyway, I'll just use trial and error on this one.
> 
> Edit: there's also a chance that I find the Abyss's sound signature to be a tad bright, but not by much. So maybe I am looking for a dac that is slightly tilted towards being warm. I have my Bifrost 2 which is definitely fuller and warmer but sometimes comes off a bit too smooth for my liking if that makes sense. A LOT of people yesterday and today (after I made my last post) have been singing the praises of the Chord Qutest dac because everyone seems to think that it's exactly what I'm describing and what I want. So I may go that route.



As I was reading the first paragraph of your post, I was thinking to myself "buy the Chord Qutest" and then I read the last paragraph! So, allow me to join the others with that recommendation. I received my Chord Qutest a couple of weeks ago and I really love it. I am returning my RME because I do find it to be a bit too sharp as well, especially with my HD800 and I also am not a fan of the internal headphone amp. The Qutest is brilliant and with the four filter options, it may be exactly what you are looking for.


----------



## Jeweltopia

Thanks for the reply! Yeah, someone else commented that me mentioning the glare and brightness when using the RME with the GS-X Mini and Abyss to be a USB noise issue, but, I don't think that's the case. I also think that I meant to say sharpness, as you have said. It seemed to sharpen everything and that probably emphasized any pre-existing brightness that was already there. Since making my last post, a few people have been telling me to go Chord Hugo TT2 but that's quite a price jump between that and Qutest. 

If you say that the Qutest eliminates the sharpness I was having with the RME, that's good enough for me. The Abyss on this pairing was not intolerable by any means but definitely felt that sharpness there that I wanted smoothed over a bit.


----------



## ksorota

I dont have any experience with the Abyss or the RME paired up with the mini, but I do have the Qutest and the pairing is wonderfully natural and smooth.  I directly compared it to the Gungnir MB A2 and the Chord was the winner.  The Gumby was a bit hazier/smoother and perhaps you could say more emotional with a bit more heft.  The Qutest is more natural and on the detailed side but never fatiguing to me.  The Qutest resolves all the information in a natural way that allows you to hear deeper into the stage.  

I am using the mini to driver HE6 or Code LEX which can both be thought of as bright...but they sound ever so good.


----------



## silversurfer616

Qutest and Mini is a very good combination, indeed.


----------



## Jeweltopia

Thanks for the input, guys. I've had a lot of conflicting dac recommendations. 

Some people say they've tried the Mini + the X-Sabre pro for example and found it smooth while others tried the same combination and found it fatiguing.
Some said they've tried the Chord Qutest and love it while others have said that it has an unnatural timbre (granted, the people who told me this were not Mini owners)

The one dac that stands out as the #1 recommendation across the board is the Qutest more than any other, though. So I think that says something.


----------



## SaddleSC

ksorota said:


> I dont have any experience with the Abyss or the RME paired up with the mini, but I do have the Qutest and the pairing is wonderfully natural and smooth.  I directly compared it to the Gungnir MB A2 and the Chord was the winner.  The Gumby was a bit hazier/smoother and perhaps you could say more emotional with a bit more heft.  The Qutest is more natural and on the detailed side but never fatiguing to me.  The Qutest resolves all the information in a natural way that allows you to hear deeper into the stage.
> 
> I am using the mini to driver HE6 or Code LEX which can both be thought of as bright...but they sound ever so good.



I also have the Gungnir MB and totally agree with you...this is the best description I have read between the Qutest and the Gumby. I love both DACs but when I want non-fatiguing detail I go for the Chord.


----------



## tamleo

ksorota said:


> I dont have any experience with the Abyss or the RME paired up with the mini, but I do have the Qutest and the pairing is wonderfully natural and smooth.  I directly compared it to the Gungnir MB A2 and the Chord was the winner.  The Gumby was a bit hazier/smoother and perhaps you could say more emotional with a bit more heft.  The Qutest is more natural and on the detailed side but never fatiguing to me.  The Qutest resolves all the information in a natural way that allows you to hear deeper into the stage.
> 
> I am using the mini to driver HE6 or Code LEX which can both be thought of as bright...but they sound ever so good.


I had the A1 gumby. It had a little dull sound. It is like every notes were played at the same volume. But the pros are musical, tangible sounding and strange 3D effect. I don't know if everybody likes this type of sound


----------



## milkdudd (Feb 4, 2021)

Have any of you tried the Mini using the DAC in the Marantz HD-DAC1? Were you happy with the pairing?

Edit: I probably would just use the Marantz through the winter if I wasn't thrilled with the combination, then I would upgrade the DAC. Thanks in advance for opinions


----------



## justin w.

PCBs are here and we’re building...see everyone in a few days


----------



## cadsh

justin w. said:


> PCBs are here and we’re building...see everyone in a few days


Thank you for the update Justin


----------



## swervderv

Thanks for the update, Justin. Got tired waiting for a one on the used market, and gone ahead and ordered.
Everyone must be loving theirs!


----------



## tkam

The GS-X Mini is an awesome amp and punches well above it's weight (and price).  Those of you waiting for your orders will be very happy once they arrive.  It has enough power to drive any headphone and its small size makes it perfect for a desktop/office rig.


----------



## milkdudd

tkam said:


> The GS-X Mini is an awesome amp and punches well above it's weight (and price).  Those of you waiting for your orders will be very happy once they arrive.  It has enough power to drive any headphone and its small size makes it perfect for a desktop/office rig.


Okay I'm convinced. Besides picking a color there's only one other thing I need to decide. While I do understand the differences in the volume controls offered, for those of us who intend to use it as a preamp also, is one of those controls preferred to the other?


----------



## ksorota

Hey all, I wonder if anyone would be interested in a trade. 

I have a complete set of polished black hardware (faceplate, volume knob, screws) that I do not need because I also have a polished red front.  Would anyone be interested in trading?  I would be most interested in the more unique colors like Green, purple, champagne, but let me know if you are interested.


----------



## milkdudd (Feb 5, 2021)

ksorota said:


> Hey all, I wonder if anyone would be interested in a trade.
> 
> I have a complete set of polished black hardware (faceplate, volume knob, screws) that I do not need because I also have a polished red front.  Would anyone be interested in trading?  I would be most interested in the more unique colors like Green, purple, champagne, but let me know if you are interested.


I haven't bought one yet so I can't help you with a trade, but I have been curious if these are sold separately. Is the cost reasonable? Can I buy the knob by itself?


----------



## ksorota

milkdudd said:


> I haven't bought one yet so I can't help you with a trade, but I have been curious if these are sold separately. Is the cost reasonable? Can I buy the knob by itself?


You can contact Justin and he will sell you the colored panels, but not sure if you can buy just the knob.


----------



## milkdudd

I haven't read through all of these posts yet (but I'm working on it) so apologies if this has been covered. If I purchase this my requirement is about 50/50 to use it as a headphone amplifier and a preamp for my home stereo. I'm convinced it's a terrific headphone amplifier, now I need to know is it equally good as a preamp. I sent an email to them asking which volume control would be best considering it will get double duty and I'm waiting to hear from them. Thanks in advance as always


----------



## adeadcrab

edit - wrong thread


----------



## silversurfer616

Sure gets warm...


----------



## greyforest

just got my hands on a red mini, i was previously satisfied with my headphones drive by hugott2. after 30min of AB with nightowl and ether2 also a8000. even with a cheap xlr cable, mini sounds more transparent than tt2 on its own. not to mention the better soundsatge and imaging. my next step is to get a edge nq hope it would push the boundary even further.


----------



## wizzman121

Modded my volume pot.  Sounds so much better when I can see what volume I am listening at


----------



## jonathan c

wizzman121 said:


> Modded my volume pot.  Sounds so much better when I can see what volume I am listening at


?...do you listen with your eyes...?


----------



## Jeweltopia

So, I have a Mini and love it, but have been eyeing two dac upgrades for a while now. Well, three really, if I want to go the cheaper route. 

Has anyone heard the GS-X Mini with the:
Chord TT2
Holo May
& Qutest being a cheaper alternative.

I'm torn between the Holo May and the TT2 as a dac for a Mini. One reason why I want the TT2 is because it itself can drive headphones as well, so, it would be essentially having another amp around. I've heard so many good things about the Holo dacs, though. Some people tell me the Qutest is "enough" and the jump to the TT2 isn't essential. Really just wondering if anyone can comment on the synergy of some of these.


----------



## Wladimir

Hey good people, how do you find the difference in music presentation between Mini's single-ended and balanced output? 
I'll be getting a Mini shortly to audition with Empyreans, for which I only have a SE silver cable. Is it worth it to let the cable reterminate to XLR, what do you think?
Thanks!


----------



## greyforest

Jeweltopia said:


> So, I have a Mini and love it, but have been eyeing two dac upgrades for a while now. Well, three really, if I want to go the cheaper route.
> 
> Has anyone heard the GS-X Mini with the:
> Chord TT2
> ...


i did the comparison between tt2 and mini（use tt2 as source with upgraded psu）and i sold the tt2. tt2‘s headphone outputs are good but not as good as mini. mini is even more transparent than tt2 on its own. 
i would suggest you go for may, i ve compared may with tt2 on a speaker system a year ago when i just got the tt2 with all the hype. 
The results are very disappointing, tt2 is no way may level. Soundstage is smaller with lesser imagining.
Tt2 is not a bad product but i think it is best for people who wants an ok amp puls a good dac. If you only want one part of it, at the price point there are many choices.
Hope it helps


----------



## shafat777

Wladimir said:


> Hey good people, how do you find the difference in music presentation between Mini's single-ended and balanced output?
> I'll be getting a Mini shortly to audition with Empyreans, for which I only have a SE silver cable. Is it worth it to let the cable reterminate to XLR, what do you think?
> Thanks!


The only difference you ll notice is lower volume using the single ended cable due to lower power output. The xlr out pushes more power than the single ended one. There is no sound presentation difference between the two.


----------



## joshUKUSA

Hi there, considering buying one of these and have a couple questions, firstly does anyone have any experience with this amp being paired with a denafrips ares ii? I see the chord qutest has been recommended and those are the two DACs im looking at

Secondly I see you can pay extra for an attenuator vs a potentiometer for the volume control, I have no knowledge of the difference between these so is this a worthwhile upgrade?

Thanks


----------



## shafat777 (Feb 24, 2021)

joshUKUSA said:


> Hi there, considering buying one of these and have a couple questions, firstly does anyone have any experience with this amp being paired with a denafrips ares ii? I see the chord qutest has been recommended and those are the two DACs im looking at
> 
> Secondly I see you can pay extra for an attenuator vs a potentiometer for the volume control, I have no knowledge of the difference between these so is this a worthwhile upgrade?
> 
> Thanks


I used to run my mini with Ares II. They paired really well. Great resolution and wide holographic sound stage. Excellent synergy.


----------



## swervderv

shafat777 said:


> I run my mini with Ares II. They pair really well. Great resolution and wide holographic sound stage. Excellent synergy.


This is great to hear. I have the both the Mini and Ares II coming today.
I also see the BF2 in your sig. Which one do you prefer with the Mini? I have the BF2 and bought the Ares II to compare.


----------



## LeMoviedave

@joshUKUSA   i talked to Justin about this and, unless you need perfect channel balance at very low levels, he actually prefers the potentiometer.

Ps. Enjoy the Mini with a damn fine cup of coffee as I do.


----------



## shafat777

swervderv said:


> This is great to hear. I have the both the Mini and Ares II coming today.
> I also see the BF2 in your sig. Which one do you prefer with the Mini? I have the BF2 and bought the Ares II to compare.


The Ares 2, imo, sounds tubey. It has airy treble, 3d sounstage. It sounds more natural to me than the BF2. Thats why I have it hooked up to my Elise. The Bf2, on the other hand sounds cleaner with warmth and mid focused sound signature. I prefer the BF2 with my mini since the mini is more transparent and tonaly accurate than the Elise. However, before i had the Bf2, i used my Ares 2 to run the mini and they also sounded excellent. I think with these two dacs, its a matter of preference. I have mine setup thsi way because it gives me two different sound signature and tonality with my hardware and headphones. 

Congrats on your purchase bud. You re in for some good times. Enjoy


----------



## pgkrish

shafat777 said:


> The Ares 2, imo, sounds tubey. It has airy treble, 3d sounstage. It sounds more natural to me than the BF2. Thats why I have it hooked up to my Elise. The Bf2, on the other hand sounds cleaner with warmth and mid focused sound signature. I prefer the BF2 with my mini since the mini is more transparent and tonaly accurate than the Elise. However, before i had the Bf2, i used my Ares 2 to run the mini and they also sounded excellent. I think with these two dacs, its a matter of preference. I have mine setup thsi way because it gives me two different sound signature and tonality with my hardware and headphones.
> 
> Congrats on your purchase bud. You re in for some good times. Enjoy


I don't want to shift the focus from mini here, but since you mentioned that you used the ares with the elise, did you feel like it's tubey-ness combined with the warmth of the tube amp made it a bit too warm and perhaps less detailed and bloomy?


----------



## shafat777

pgkrish said:


> I don't want to shift the focus from mini here, but since you mentioned that you used the ares with the elise, did you feel like it's tubey-ness combined with the warmth of the tube amp made it a bit too warm and perhaps less detailed and bloomy?


Not really, although i know exactly what you mean. The elise is a warm tube amp to begin with. The Ares 2 isnt technically warm or bright. Its natural sounding with crisp highs and tight, controlled and not boomy low end. You can roll some bright tubes to compensate for any boomy-ness that you might encounter. Also, when i used the Ares 2 with the mini, i used the OS mode which is super clean and extremely detailed compared to the NOS mode and it sounded really good with the mini. I tired the OS mode with the elise and it make the sound really lifeless and kind weird, being mixed with the tubey sound of the elise.


----------



## pgkrish

shafat777 said:


> Not really, although i know exactly what you mean. The elise is a warm tube amp to begin with. The Ares 2 isnt technically warm or bright. Its natural sounding with crisp highs and tight, controlled and not boomy low end. You can roll some bright tubes to compensate for any boomy-ness that you might encounter. Also, when i used the Ares 2 with the mini, i used the OS mode which is super clean and extremely detailed compared to the NOS mode and it sounded really good with the mini. I tired the OS mode with the elise and it make the sound really lifeless and kind weird, being mixed with the tubey sound of the elise.


Thank you for your impressions. I have been dismissive of pairing the ares with my tube amp. I should probably audition it.


----------



## tkam

The Ares II should be a nice pick, The GS-X Mini pairs great with the Venus II I have.  I greatly prefer R2R dacs at this point, they just sound more natural to me.


----------



## joshUKUSA

I see you've pretty much got the entire setup that I've been looking at as my endgame haha. can I ask which of your headphones you prefer out of the abyss, the meze and the zmf?


----------



## tkam

The Abyss get top billing for me, followed in order by the ZMF VC then the Empyrean & ZMF Aeolus.


----------



## jonathan c

tkam said:


> The Ares II should be a nice pick, The GS-X Mini pairs great with the Venus II I have.  I greatly prefer R2R dacs at this point, they just sound more natural to me.


The GS-X mini also goes very well indeed with  Mojo Audio EVO Mystique dac (n/o/s R2R).


----------



## SaddleSC

My new GS-X Mini arrived about 30 mins ago and it smokes my Violectric V281. The sound is so rich and smooth, but still detailed. I am seriously impressed with the power of the GS-X...driving my HD800S in Low Gain via XLR and I am listening at about 9:00. I currently have it paired with my Gungnir Multibit and will be testing it with my Chord Qutest and a new Denafrips over the weekend. So far...color me impressed!


----------



## tkam

Just in time for the weekend!  Enjoy the amp, it's a killer value and really can power any headphone extremely well.  Which Denafrips did you get?


----------



## LeMoviedave

I got to compare it to the V280, and I agree, the Mini smokes it!


----------



## SaddleSC (Feb 27, 2021)

tkam said:


> Just in time for the weekend!  Enjoy the amp, it's a killer value and really can power any headphone extremely well.  Which Denafrips did you get?


I actually have both an Ares II and a Pontus II incoming next week. Ares arrives on Monday. I bought the Ares first and then a buddy of mine was selling his Pontus so I figured "what the heck?" The GS-X Mini is an amp I have had my eye on for quite a while and I am seriously impressed so far. It will definitely allow me to consolidate a bunch of my gear. My primary listening area is my TT2 + M Scaler setup. The GS-X Mini + R2R is for my office. I will report back with impressions!


----------



## SaddleSC

LeMoviedave said:


> I got to compare it to the V280, and I agree, the Mini smokes it!


The V281 has always been the amp I never really connected with. I am not sure why. People describe it as having a warm tonality, but the GS-X is the exact sound signature that I was looking for. After a week or so of testing the GS-X, the V281 will be going up for sale


----------



## DuncanDirkDick

Bit disappointed. Had to cancel my order two weeks ago, no refund, no email contact.


----------



## Yassa

DuncanDirkDick said:


> Bit disappointed. Had to cancel my order two weeks ago, no refund, no email contact.


No refund? , how come?


----------



## DuncanDirkDick

Yassa said:


> No refund? , how come?


Don't know. My emails get ignored apparently. Waiting until tomorrow before filling in that visa form crap ..


----------



## milkdudd

DuncanDirkDick said:


> Don't know. My emails get ignored apparently. Waiting until tomorrow before filling in that visa form crap ..


A week or two ago I sent an email with a question about which volume control I would order, considering I will use it as a preamp as well. I also never heard anything. I'll be watching how they treat you before placing my order


----------



## mammal

Perhaps overloaded or worse? I believe I read they are two full timers and one part time.


----------



## justin w.

milkdudd said:


> A week or two ago I sent an email with a question about which volume control I would order, considering I will use it as a preamp as well. I also never heard anything. I'll be watching how they treat you before placing my order


can't find this email -- please post your question here. We just got done shipping a large batch of GS-X mini orders and are now working to finish the orders that came in during that time, by the end of this week


----------



## milkdudd

justin w. said:


> can't find this email -- please post your question here. We just got done shipping a large batch of GS-X mini orders and are now working to finish the orders that came in during that time, by the end of this week


No problem all is good. Just wanted to know if I am using it equally for preamp and head amp which volume control would you recommend. Since I posted I think someone said only buy the stepped attenuator if primarily using extremely sensitive IEM's which wouldn't be the case for me. Thanks


----------



## KennyDow

A quick question here, can I use both RCA and XLR output on GS-X mini in preamp mode to two different amp simultaneously?
Will this damage the gs-x mini or the amp?


----------



## Noobzilla

Has anyone here tried thicker power cables (14awg or lower) on their Mini and noticed any improvement?


----------



## LeMoviedave

I use audioart's eCryo cables on all my gear and I did notice a blacker background, unfortunately.  I would certainly make that the last thing to upgrade.


----------



## shafat777

Noobzilla said:


> Has anyone here tried thicker power cables (14awg or lower) on their Mini and noticed any improvement?


I went from stock cable to pangea 14awg cable and to my knowledge, it does sound a little more clearer but it can also be placebo


----------



## jonathan c

Noobzilla said:


> Has anyone here tried thicker power cables (14awg or lower) on their Mini and noticed any improvement?


The GS-X mini sound quality is sensitive to power cables. I have not tried “thick” power cables and my favourite is the Morrow Audio MAP-4: very clear and dimensional sound. Note:  the MAP-4 is plugged into a Furman Elite-15i power conditioner.


----------



## DuncanDirkDick

milkdudd said:


> A week or two ago I sent an email with a question about which volume control I would order, considering I will use it as a preamp as well. I also never heard anything. I'll be watching how they treat you before placing my order



FYI, everything worked out.


----------



## Chibs

Mine is on it's way!
So excited!!


----------



## Noobzilla

LeMoviedave said:


> I use audioart's eCryo cables on all my gear and I did notice a blacker background, unfortunately.  I would certainly make that the last thing to upgrade.





shafat777 said:


> I went from stock cable to pangea 14awg cable and to my knowledge, it does sound a little more clearer but it can also be placebo





jonathan c said:


> The GS-X mini sound quality is sensitive to power cables. I have not tried “thick” power cables and my favourite is the Morrow Audio MAP-4: very clear and dimensional sound. Note:  the MAP-4 is plugged into a Furman Elite-15i power conditioner.



I recently bought a 14awg Pangea and also a 10awg WAudio cable. I did notice sound improvement (both sound the same) but I'm in a bit of disbelief that a power cable would make a difference.


----------



## shafat777

@Noobzilla 

You can also try to add a Furman Power Conditioner and hook all your audio equipment to that. For me, that gave me the biggest clarity in the sound.


----------



## swervderv

shafat777 said:


> @Noobzilla
> 
> You can also try to add a Furman Power Conditioner and hook all your audio equipment to that. For me, that gave me the biggest clarity in the sound.



Do you mean using the Furman Power Conditioner instead of the pangea cable? Or having both in the system? Very interested in squeezing more performance out of the mini, as well as my other equipment.


----------



## Noobzilla

shafat777 said:


> @Noobzilla
> 
> You can also try to add a Furman Power Conditioner and hook all your audio equipment to that. For me, that gave me the biggest clarity in the sound.





swervderv said:


> Do you mean using the Furman Power Conditioner instead of the pangea cable? Or having both in the system? Very interested in squeezing more performance out of the mini, as well as my other equipment.



I have both power cable upgrades and a Furman. I had my system connected to my UPS backup battery (along with my computers) which I compared to a Furman PST-8D that I borrowed from my speaker system. Also recently bought a much cheaper Furman SS6B. I can't hear difference between the two Furmans, but I do notice them having improved clarity vs UPS or raw power outlet. I did try regular power cord vs upgraded power cable on the Furman where I also did notice improvement with the thicker cable.  I'm still very dumbfounded that both the outlet and power cord could make difference. 

Still "burning" in both Pangea 14awg and WAudio 10awg. Will do another comparison next week.


----------



## jonathan c

shafat777 said:


> @Noobzilla
> 
> You can also try to add a Furman Power Conditioner and hook all your audio equipment to that. For me, that gave me the biggest clarity in the sound.


Agreed. The Furman Elite-15i has wrought in my setup a noticeable improvement in the music: more “ease”, greater dynamic range, lower noise floor. I surmise that the equipment has to “work” less separating the signal from spurious electrical interference. This is compounded beneficially since each component is connected to the Furman.


----------



## Wladimir

Power filtering/conditioning can indeed have a huge impact on sound. I was shocked, how big improvement I got from my ADI-2 when fed by just the Oehlbach Powersocket 907. But it very well could be individual, depending on what electrical equipment do you have operating nearby. In my case: PC+screen+active speakers, everything was probably adding some dirt back to the loop and ADI-2 couldn't filter it out on it's own. Recently I added iFi iPower Elite to the mix and another ++ improvement for the DAC


----------



## milkdudd

What I did to combat RFI was to determine all of the outlets and lights that were wired to the same circuit in the circuit breaker box. I turned my stereo up and went into the basement and flicked breaker switches until the stereo shut off. Then I came upstairs and figured out what else had gone dead. In my case it was three wall outlets, a front porch light and a dual overhead light over a planter box in the next room. I make sure everything on that circuit breaker is shut off when I'm listening. A few months ago I was listening and had this low frequency hum that I thought was the furnace running. But I only heard it through the headphones. Turns out I forgot to turn off my computer that runs off the same circuit but from a different outlet than my power strip is plugged in. Was shocking how noticeable that hum was. Won't make that mistake again. I also make sure I have the furnace turned off in the winter and the air conditioning turned off in the summer. My listening can get pretty chilly in the winter and pretty warm in the summer but it's worth it to me. One thing I'm considering is unplugging the refrigerator when I'm listening. I need to research whether that will shorten the life of the refrigerator before I do it. Anybody know?


----------



## A Jedi

It may shorten the life of your produce...


----------



## milkdudd

A Jedi said:


> It may shorten the life of your produce...


Or I could just eat more so it's gone before it spoils. Like I need an excuse to eat too much!


----------



## lucasratmundo

I’m trying to decide between the GSX mini and XI Audio Broadway. I have the Arya, Clear, Verite Closed and Diana v2. Which one would have the best synergy with these headphones?


----------



## Trance_Gott

Sonically, this is the cleanest and most transparent amp I've ever heard. But without sounding too bright on top. Transparent and yet very musically rich great punch. A V281 sounds smoother overall with a bit more subbass. The GS-X mini, on the other hand, sounds airier. Spatial in the deep more illuminating.
The DACT version fits me personally quite well, because I can fine-tune the volume via my V850 DAC. I listen to my Utopia at normal volume between position 6-8/24 in low gain. Reserves without end! Otherwise I think the ALPS version is the better solution.

A great headphone amp that can drive anything and plays ultra clean. If I had not previously committed to Violectric would be next to the Moon HA430 my first choice for an amp.


----------



## Chibs

Had mine for a few weeks now. Replaced Topping A90 and is worlds better than anything I have listened to so far.





Very happy with this setup. 
Amazing amp!

Chibs


----------



## ladavid

Is there a type or brand of headphone that you think matches well with a top of the pile solid state amp like this one.  I have Hifiman Ananda which is nice match but always with this hobby you are wondering what might be better matchup.


----------



## Chibs

ladavid said:


> Is there a type or brand of headphone that you think matches well with a top of the pile solid state amp like this one.  I have Hifiman Ananda which is nice match but always with this hobby you are wondering what might be better matchup.


I'm on Arya's now and they sound amazing on here. Nothing I have sounds bad on this amp though. Sennheiser HD800s, 6XX, Focal Stellia. It's all very enjoyable!


----------



## tkam

lucasratmundo said:


> I’m trying to decide between the GSX mini and XI Audio Broadway. I have the Arya, Clear, Verite Closed and Diana v2. Which one would have the best synergy with these headphones?


I haven't heard the XI Audio so I can't comment on that, the GSX mini however drives the Arya and ZMF VC very well.


----------



## Garak (Mar 27, 2021)

lucasratmundo said:


> I’m trying to decide between the GSX mini and XI Audio Broadway. I have the Arya, Clear, Verite Closed and Diana v2. Which one would have the best synergy with these headphones?


VC and Diana 2 are my main headphones and I just ordered the mini last week over the Broadway. I wasn't convinced that the Broadway has enough power to drive Diana to its full potential (despite what Abyss says on their website). And it certainly wont drive your Arya to their full potential. GSX mini all the way.

Also, if you check both the VC and Diana V2 threads, lots of people rave about the synergy with the gsx mini.


----------



## milkdudd

I know it's a longshot but has anyone tried the GS-X Mini with the closed back Audio Technica ATH-W3000ANV 50th Anniversary Headphones?


----------



## Astral Abyss

Garak said:


> VC and Diana 2 are my main headphones and I just ordered the mini last week over the Broadway. I wasn't convinced that the Broadway has enough power to drive Diana to its full potential (despite what Abyss says on their website). And it certainly wont drive your Arya to their full potential. GSX mini all the way.
> 
> Also, if you check both the VC and Diana V2 threads, lots of people rave about the synergy with the gsx mini.


I agree.  All my ZMFs and Diana V2 sound great on the Mini.  I like the Abyss on high power best.


----------



## milkdudd

I know on this forum the priority of most for the GS-X Mini is the headphone amp sound quality. That's important to me also but my highest priority is how good of a preamp is this for my stereo listening room? I know it's a great headphone amp. But as a preamp is it good, great or superb? Thanks in advance


----------



## LeMoviedave

Not using it as a preamp, my opinion has little authority, but if I would go with a dedicated preamp over this.  The word seems to be that it is good, but as a bonus, not a selling point.


----------



## Ficcion2

Garak said:


> VC and Diana 2 are my main headphones and I just ordered the mini last week over the Broadway. I wasn't convinced that the Broadway has enough power to drive Diana to its full potential (despite what Abyss says on their website). And it certainly wont drive your Arya to their full potential. GSX mini all the way.
> 
> Also, if you check both the VC and Diana V2 threads, lots of people rave about the synergy with the gsx mini.


I’ve been using the Broadway for a few weeks and it definitely drives the V2 without breaking a sweat. 
I don’t go past 14 (it starts at 11) most of the time since it’ll damage my hearing.

I’ve yet to try my other cans with it since I don’t have balanced cables for them.

The Mini would be the next SS I would consider buying. 
Cant really find bad reviews about its sound.

The Abyss team mentioned greater bass on V2 with Broadway versus the Mini which is what sold it for me.

Still, I wonder how they compare tone wise.


----------



## seadog123 (Apr 12, 2021)

I have been really enjoying this amp. First with Meze Empyrean via XLR output now via Final Audio D8000 Pro via 6.3mm single ended. I’m fine tuning and breaking in the Final now. Question, how much volume difference is there between XLR and the 6.3mm output jack ?

Because if the Empyrean and XLR was say 11 o’clock - loud but what I am OK with - then the Final is 1 o’clock on the GSX Mini volume knob for similar volume levels. I’m going with Hi Gain as well as I prefer that setting, is that about right and what I should expect ? On paper they appear to be similar in efficiency.


----------



## A Jedi

The SE output will have ~ half the power of the XLR output.


----------



## ThanatosVI

seadog123 said:


> I have been really enjoying this amp. First with Meze Empyrean via XLR output now via Final Audio D8000 Pro via 6.3mm single ended. I’m fine tuning and breaking in the Final now. Question, how much volume difference is there between XLR and the 6.3mm output jack ?
> 
> Because if the Empyrean and XLR was say 11 o’clock - loud but what I am OK with - then the Final is 1 o’clock on the GSX Mini volume knob for similar volume levels. I’m going with Hi Gain as well as I prefer that setting, is that about right and what I should expect ? On paper they appear to be similar in efficiency.


They aren't similar in efficiency.
107db/mW vs 98 db/mW.
That means the Final needs 8x as much power as the Empyrean. 
Therefore the volume knob difference is to be expected.


----------



## HeadAmpTeam

Big thanks out to @skedra and the Audio Viking Blog Team for posting their thoughts of GS-X Mini but also capturing this amazing shot of it!


----------



## seadog123

OK, thank you. Sorry, is the XLR output of better sound quality than the 6.3mm one ? Or both designed with similar quality in mind ?


----------



## Makiah S

seadog123 said:


> OK, thank you. Sorry, is the XLR output of better sound quality than the 6.3mm one ? Or both designed with similar quality in mind ?



Typically a balanced circuit is designed to be used with the balanced output. I think what sets GS-X Mini apart is being able to feed it Single Ended inputs and still get a lot of the benefits from the balanced design 

But overall yea using the XLR out would be best. If your headphones are single ended the Gilmore Lite MK2 with it's new PSU upgrade is a great single ended option, I've not heard both back to back however


----------



## A Jedi

Anyone compare the mini with the Soloist 3XP?


----------



## Grimspoon

How come Headamp doesn't release a full spec sheet for this amp? Skimming through @skedra 's (very nice) review above, and having read some other write ups it seems odd that specifics aren't available for an amp that's been around a while.


----------



## Makiah S

Seems like their web-page was updated with some additional specs, like the power output for balanced and Single Ended 

I can't say why there isn't THD specs and such


----------



## skedra

Oh, that's awesome, glad those specs were published and there's no need for guessing anymore.


----------



## saadi703

A Jedi said:


> Anyone compare the mini with the Soloist 3XP?


I am also very interested in this comparison. At the moment I am considering both as an option and such comparison would really help me.


----------



## saadi703

Chibs said:


> Had mine for a few weeks now. Replaced Topping A90 and is worlds better than anything I have listened to so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you please explain the differences that what was improved and up to what extent?


----------



## saadi703

Anyone using Mini with Susvara?


----------



## skedra

saadi703 said:


> Can you please explain the differences that what was improved and up to what extent?


I can also reply to this as I had both side by side for weeks (and owned a90 for months).
A90 while not as clinical as something like THX789 or HPA4 was still leaning that way, it could at times make the treble overly "clear" or "accentuated" in terms of it not sounding smooth. You can mistake that for extra detail but it's just a presentation issue. On the other side, the mini doesn't suffer from it. It's a lot more musical and smooth (and a bit warmer) while keeping or improving on the A90 technicalities. It also has a much more holographic stage presentation. 
If you want me to elaborate on any point just let me know


----------



## saadi703 (Apr 19, 2021)

skedra said:


> I can also reply to this as I had both side by side for weeks (and owned a90 for months).
> A90 while not as clinical as something like THX789 or HPA4 was still leaning that way, it could at times make the treble overly "clear" or "accentuated" in terms of it not sounding smooth. You can mistake that for extra detail but it's just a presentation issue. On the other side, the mini doesn't suffer from it. It's a lot more musical and smooth (and a bit warmer) while keeping or improving on the A90 technicalities. It also has a much more holographic stage presentation.
> If you want me to elaborate on any point just let me know


Thanks for explaining this. I know what you mean. Are you 100% sure that Mini has similar level of detail as A90 and not trading any detail for smoothness? Does the bass slam harder as compared to A90 or is it just in the mind of people? Does Mini has usual Class A glare or fogginess? I have heard the words as musical and smooth before about other amps as well however when I heard them what I have found is less detail or rolled off treble or grainy treble. I am not questioning your finding but rather want to make sure because at this moment I am considering to add either Mini or Burson Soloist 3XP in my amps collection but at the same time I do not want more of the same. If someone who has Burson Soloist 3XP can also share his experience then it would be great.

I have Flux Lab FA-10 as well which is musical, smooth, has more body in mids and bass etc. but it lacks the detail of A90 and treble seemed a little rolled off & grainy (not complete) and truth is that it is a colored sound and vocals does come across thicker and not exactly how the singer sound. I agree that A90 treble can at time come across a little accentuated or not smooth sounding but mostly it is because of the poorly recorded tracks. I am not planning to replace my A90 because I enjoy this amp a lot and what it offers especially for this price however I want to upgrade my FA-10 to something better.

I just want to make sure that Mini does not sound too colored but rather linear with very little less accentuated treble while maintaining same, if not more, detail (it cost 4 times more than A90 so it should some more detail not just smoothness as smoothness can be done with EQ, although I do not use EQ as such except when I buy a new headphone). So far I have not seen a single Class A amp which can provide the same level of detail. To me grainy or less complete treble is also a problem just like overly clear or accentuated treble. This is why I have both type of amps i.e. fully transparent as well as smooth sounding. I just keep coming back to A90.


----------



## saadi703

skedra said:


> I can also reply to this as I had both side by side for weeks (and owned a90 for months).
> A90 while not as clinical as something like THX789 or HPA4 was still leaning that way, it could at times make the treble overly "clear" or "accentuated" in terms of it not sounding smooth. You can mistake that for extra detail but it's just a presentation issue. On the other side, the mini doesn't suffer from it. It's a lot more musical and smooth (and a bit warmer) while keeping or improving on the A90 technicalities. It also has a much more holographic stage presentation.
> If you want me to elaborate on any point just let me know


I would really appreciate more thoughts on the comparison between the two and also with example songs where you find Mini is better than A90 and why you think it is better in terms of sonic characteristic.


----------



## Chibs

saadi703 said:


> I would really appreciate more thoughts on the comparison between the two and also with example songs where you find Mini is better than A90 and why you think it is better in terms of sonic characteristic.


So tough to know weather or not a GSX Mini can work for you & compliment what you already have. For me, I found the A90 to be very similar to the Thx 789 amp that I already had. Both sound great but similar. Now that I have the Mini, I don’t want to listen to music off of anything else. Best advice I can offer is to try it out with your gear and personally compare. I think Headamp may offer some sort of a trial period? Hopefully they do. Still have not seen anyone give the GSX Mini a mediocre review. Once you demo one, you’ll understand why. 👍

chibs

@HeadAmpTeam or anyone with experience,
How well do the Meze Emperian’s pair with the GSX Mini? 
Thinking this may be my next set of cans.


----------



## ThanatosVI

Chibs said:


> @HeadAmpTeam or anyone with experience,
> How well do the Meze Emperian’s pair with the GSX Mini?
> Thinking this may be my next set of cans.


Many in the Empyrean thread reported thst they love the pairing


----------



## Makiah S (Apr 19, 2021)

Chibs said:


> @HeadAmpTeam or anyone with experience,
> How well do the Meze Emperian’s pair with the GSX Mini?
> Thinking this may be my next set of cans.





ThanatosVI said:


> Many in the Empyrean thread reported thst they love the pairing


I'm going to be 100% honest in that I've never really much liked Empyrean... however I had a chance to hear it off the Bricasti M3 direct streaming thru Ethernet into the GS-X Mini and I feel like my reaction speaks for the experience...



Spoiler: Selfie Warning













I thought the GS-X Mini with a truly top of the line DAC and the Velour Pads + a ZMF 2K Copper really brought out the best in Empyrean and while I don't love it I do GET it... lol I get why people really dig it! Hence my AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHA moment


----------



## Chibs

Mshenay said:


> I'm going to be 100% honest in that I've never really much liked Empyrean... however I had a chance to hear it off the Bricasti M3 direct streaming thru Ethernet into the GS-X Mini and I feel like my reaction speaks for the experience...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So glad I clicked on the "spoiler". 
Totally made me laugh out loud


----------



## milkdudd

Mshenay said:


> I'm going to be 100% honest in that I've never really much liked Empyrean... however I had a chance to hear it off the Bricasti M3 direct streaming thru Ethernet into the GS-X Mini and I feel like my reaction speaks for the experience...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Were you standing in a puddle of water and touched an exposed wire?


----------



## Makiah S

milkdudd said:


> Were you standing in a puddle of water and touched an exposed wire?


No but I was SHOCKED at how good it sounded... given how many time's I'd heard it and felt it was just underwhelming!


----------



## skedra

saadi703 said:


> Thanks for explaining this. I know what you mean. Are you 100% sure that Mini has similar level of detail as A90 and not trading any detail for smoothness? Does the bass slam harder as compared to A90 or is it just in the mind of people? Does Mini has usual Class A glare or fogginess? I have heard the words as musical and smooth before about other amps as well however when I heard them what I have found is less detail or rolled off treble or grainy treble. I am not questioning your finding but rather want to make sure because at this moment I am considering to add either Mini or Burson Soloist 3XP in my amps collection but at the same time I do not want more of the same. If someone who has Burson Soloist 3XP can also share his experience then it would be great.
> 
> I have Flux Lab FA-10 as well which is musical, smooth, has more body in mids and bass etc. but it lacks the detail of A90 and treble seemed a little rolled off & grainy (not complete) and truth is that it is a colored sound and vocals does come across thicker and not exactly how the singer sound. I agree that A90 treble can at time come across a little accentuated or not smooth sounding but mostly it is because of the poorly recorded tracks. I am not planning to replace my A90 because I enjoy this amp a lot and what it offers especially for this price however I want to upgrade my FA-10 to something better.
> 
> I just want to make sure that Mini does not sound too colored but rather linear with very little less accentuated treble while maintaining same, if not more, detail (it cost 4 times more than A90 so it should some more detail not just smoothness as smoothness can be done with EQ, although I do not use EQ as such except when I buy a new headphone). So far I have not seen a single Class A amp which can provide the same level of detail. To me grainy or less complete treble is also a problem just like overly clear or accentuated treble. This is why I have both type of amps i.e. fully transparent as well as smooth sounding. I just keep coming back to A90.


Let me try to be concise. To me mini has more/similar amount of detail to a90, but it had the smoothness and the texture that the a90 is lacking. Is mini coloured? Yes it is, but I wouldn't say it's overly so. Just enough to make the music enjoyable. 
From what I've heard about fa-10, it's not really in the same league as the mini in terms of technicalities but take that as you will.


----------



## Makiah S

skedra said:


> Let me try to be concise. To me mini has more/similar amount of detail to a90, but it had the smoothness and the texture that the a90 is lacking. Is mini coloured? Yes it is, but I wouldn't say it's overly so. Just enough to make the music enjoyable.
> From what I've heard about fa-10, it's not really in the same league as the mini in terms of technicalities but take that as you will.



Yea when I've heard A90 it's always been rather flat and maybe little bit in your face? GS-X mini does have that slight touch of color but I feel the overall amp and implementation adds a little bit of depth, there'a some slight emphasis on the trailing edge and decay which helps open up the staging and add a little body compared to something like A90 which comes off as really aggressive and forward... 

But yea some amps add tooo much color or emphasis such that you lose some resolution, speaking just from my brief experience with both I too didn't find my self missing anything with Mini in comparison to A90. If anything have what I felt was a more natural presentation allowed a little more detail to stand out


----------



## Chibs

Mshenay said:


> No but I was SHOCKED at how good it sounded... given how many time's I'd heard it and felt it was just underwhelming!


So you think it was the GSX Mini that made all the difference? I'm getting more and more excited.


----------



## Astral Abyss

Chibs said:


> So you think it was the GSX Mini that made all the difference? I'm getting more and more excited.


It's a great SS amp.  Really clean sound, loads of power, without being sibilant.  Depends on what you're looking for in an amp but it really lets the headphone shine.  That's what I like in an amp.  It can color the sound a bit (I love tubes), but let the headphones do their thing and shine.  That's a good amp in my book.


----------



## Makiah S

Chibs said:


> So you think it was the GSX Mini that made all the difference? I'm getting more and more excited.


Well having both Bricasti M3 and GSX Mini, as I didn't like Empy with the Bifrost 2 behind GS-X mini (which was another system present at the meet)


----------



## Chibs

Mshenay said:


> Well having both Bricasti M3 and GSX Mini, as I didn't like Empy with the Bifrost 2 behind GS-X mini (which was another system present at the meet)


 Ahh not familiar with that Dac. I have a Gustard x-16 connected with my GSX Mini currently.


----------



## Garak

saadi703 said:


> I am also very interested in this comparison. At the moment I am considering both as an option and such comparison would really help me.


I was also in the same boat because of the $650 difference in price, but I know for a fact the mini is spectacular with my main headphones, and the soloist has both a restocking fee and would cost a fortune to ship back to Australia. It simply wasn't worth the gamble, so I ordered the mini.


----------



## Spektrograf

Chibs said:


> So you think it was the GSX Mini that made all the difference? I'm getting more and more excited.


Tangentially related, I’d say “yes” a big difference. I enjoyed the Empys on the Flux FA-12S, but recently got a GS-X mk2 in and it’s an incredible match. The FA-12S is incredibly capable, but the GS-X mk2 is another level in control, balance, and dynamics. I would imagine the mini would do quite well.


----------



## godmax

A qualified statement about how good the GS-X mini is, can only be given with the wise words of the knowledgeable Toast King appearing on the On the Moon web cartoon (Weebl):





... and yes, please don't take this too serious, only heat radiation was taken into account for judging all these amps


----------



## milkdudd

godmax said:


> A qualified statement about how good the GS-X mini is, can only be given with the wise words of the knowledgeable Toast King appearing on the On the Moon web cartoon (Weebl):
> 
> 
> ... and yes, please don't take this too serious, only heat radiation was taken into account for judging all these amps


Would it be safe to say that no toast was actually harmed during the creation of this animation?


----------



## thehutch

Just ordered a GS-X Mini Friday. Current build times 1-2 weeks. Justin’s out (or low on?) the polished colors, as well as satin gray. Can’t wait.


----------



## thehutch

Anyone tried the mini with HE6? Got enough power?


----------



## ThanatosVI

thehutch said:


> Anyone tried the mini with HE6? Got enough power?


Yes, it drives even the HE6


----------



## thehutch

ThanatosVI said:


> Yes, it drives even the HE6


Nice. Thank you.


----------



## Garak

thehutch said:


> Just ordered a GS-X Mini Friday. Current build times 1-2 weeks. Justin’s out (or low on?) the polished colors, as well as satin gray. Can’t wait.



I've been waiting on a satin purple for like a month and a half now, so he's definitely out of those too


----------



## thehutch

Garak said:


> I've been waiting on a satin purple for like a month and a half now, so he's definitely out of those too


Ah damn. Fingers crossed you get it soon.


----------



## Wladimir

Garak said:


> I've been waiting on a satin purple for like a month and a half now, so he's definitely out of those too


The wait will be worth it


----------



## Muataz

godmax said:


> A qualified statement about how good the GS-X mini is, can only be given with the wise words of the knowledgeable Toast King appearing on the On the Moon web cartoon (Weebl):
> 
> 
> ... and yes, please don't take this too serious, only heat radiation was taken into account for judging all these amps


GS-X mini has small heatsink compare to SA-1


----------



## thehutch

thehutch said:


> Just ordered a GS-X Mini Friday. Current build times 1-2 weeks. Justin’s out (or low on?) the polished colors, as well as satin gray. Can’t wait.


Update: Just got notice from UPS that my Mini will arrived tomorrow, 7 days after I ordered it.


----------



## Chibs

Thinking about getting an R2R Dac. Looking very carefully at Denafrips Pontus II.
Anyone using this dac or similar R2R wit GSX Mini?


----------



## vonBaron

Yes, go for it!


----------



## godmax

Chibs said:


> Thinking about getting an R2R Dac. Looking very carefully at Denafrips Pontus II.
> Anyone using this dac or similar R2R wit GSX Mini?


I am using the Ares II with the GS-X mini exclusively, so you can go very well with the Pontus II.


----------



## Chibs

godmax said:


> I am using the Ares II with the GS-X mini exclusively, so you can go very well with the Pontus II.


I see you've got Meze Empyrean too! How do those sound with gsx and Ares II?  I just got Empyrean yesterday and looking at my system, cant help but wonder if the Pontus will end up sounding more organic / better somehow than my Gustard X-16.


----------



## godmax

Chibs said:


> I see you've got Meze Empyrean too! How do those sound with gsx and Ares II? I just got Empyrean yesterday and looking at my system, cant help but wonder if the Pontus will end up sounding more organic / better somehow than my Gustard X-16


I do like the combination GS-X mini+Ares II very much with the Empyrean, yes. But I would suggest you take some time first with the Gustard X-16 and let the Empyrean grow on you and later you can decide for yourself if you are really missing something (your brain needs some time to adjust). Don't think about the next possible "upgrade" too fast since the DAC has not the biggest impact overall in my opinion. And with the GS-X mini you already have a very good amplifier that makes any headphone sound great!


----------



## Garak

thehutch said:


> Update: Just got notice from UPS that my Mini will arrived tomorrow, 7 days after I ordered it.



Nice, congrats! Do you mind telling us what color you ordered?


----------



## Chibs

godmax said:


> I do like the combination GS-X mini+Ares II very much with the Empyrean, yes. But I would suggest you take some time first with the Gustard X-16 and let the Empyrean grow on you and later you can decide for yourself if you are really missing something (your brain needs some time to adjust). Don't think about the next possible "upgrade" too fast since the DAC has not the biggest impact overall in my opinion. And with the GS-X mini you already have a very good amplifier that makes any headphone sound great!


That’s the most rational thing anyone has explained to me all week. Still - PONTUS! It’s becoming a mantra in my brain. Pontus. Pontus. Pontus. Pon-Tus.  I love the way it looks and the way it sounds coming out of my mouth. Must sound amazing. Not the most rational person! Still, I’ll hold out for as long as I can. 

PONTUS. 

Pontus.

help me.

Chibs


----------



## thehutch

Garak said:


> Nice, congrats! Do you mind telling us what color you ordered?


Satin blue. But I was off — it’s arriving Monday. Shipped today.


----------



## Garak

thehutch said:


> Satin blue. But I was off — it’s arriving Monday. Shipped today.


Thanks! I almost went with that color but decided to wait for the purple. Big mistake, in hindsight lol


----------



## thehutch

Garak said:


> Thanks! I almost went with that color but decided to wait for the purple. Big mistake, in hindsight lol


Man, bummer.


----------



## Chibs (Apr 30, 2021)

Garak said:


> Thanks! I almost went with that color but decided to wait for the purple. Big mistake, in hindsight lol



It really is a good blue. Like you I wanted purple but when I asked for an ETA, I was told they were looking for a supplier that could do it.
I could always order the faceplate down the road once they start stocking it again. So I decided Satin black with blue volume knob. Moastly business with just bit of party  Ended up loving it! 




This amp with Empyreans is unfluffing believable.
Chibs


----------



## adeadcrab

Chibs said:


> It really is a good blue. Like you I wanted purple but when I asked for an ETA, I was told they were looking for a supplier that could do it.
> I could always order the faceplate down the road once they start stocking it again. So I decided Satin black with blue volume knob. Moastly business with just bit of party  Ended up loving it!
> 
> This amp with Empyreans is unfluffing believable.
> Chibs


GS-X mini + Empyrean not too warm? I am thinking about this combo down the line... Elex is just too clinical and boring to be my daily driver.


----------



## Chibs

adeadcrab said:


> GS-X mini + Empyrean not too warm? I am thinking about this combo down the line... Elex is just too clinical and boring to be my daily driver.


I'll put it to you like this. There should be a per minute charge for how much I'm enjoying this combo. 1-900-GSX-EMPY something along those lines.


----------



## Chibs

More to the point, I tried to go back to Arya to compare. They lasted 20 seconds and I was like NOOOOOOPE.
I'm experiencing the no time limit on listening phenomenon folks describe about Empyreans. No ear fatigue. No Sharpness after 20 - 30 minutes.
It's only Day 2 with them but things are sounding great.

Perhaps I should sell Arya. Pontus. Pon-tus.


----------



## Wladimir

Yeah it's frickin' un'funk'believable how can GS-X dance with Empys. But be sure to obtain a balanced cable, because there's where the magic happens! (Ideally some TOTL silver one :} )


----------



## Chibs

Wladimir said:


> Yeah it's frickin' un'funk'believable how can GS-X dance with Empys. But be sure to obtain a balanced cable, because there's where the magic happens! (Ideally some TOTL silver one :} )


They were supposed to come with the xlr cables but I was sent single ended on accident. Should be getting the xlr Monday according to Justin @ Headamp.


----------



## buzzlulu

Which XLR cable is Justin sending?


----------



## Chibs

buzzlulu said:


> Which XLR cable is Justin sending?


Just got it delivered and now have it hooked up to the GSX Mini (listening to Phish ) Assuming it’s the regular one I originally ordered. Nothing fancy although I like the construction, length, and colour coded mini xlr connectors. These are the first OEM cables that have me debating wether or not I should order from Periapt. Crazy!




Came with a nice vinyl bag.



The GSX mini definitely needs to be on low gain for my Empyreans now that I'm running balanced. These things are similar to my Focals in that they don't require gobs of power to drive.

Chibs


----------



## thehutch

Here’s a ranking of my current open backs on my two amps, one of which is a GS-X Mini that I just got in on Monday. The Mini has about 35 hours of burn-in time now and I only have a balanced cable for my ZMF, so consider this very preliminary. Still, you’ll see there are some interesting findings. The IHA-1 tubes are Natural Sound CV181-T and Grant Fidelity PSvane West Electric 274B replica. The Mini has the Alps RK27.

*HeadAmp GS-X Mini:  *
* 1. Hifiman Arya (SE) *
* 2. Beyer T1 (SE) *
* 3. ZMF Aeolus (Balanced) *

*Dragon Inspire IHA-1:  *
* 1. ZMF Aeolus *
* 2. Beyer T1 *
* 3. Hifiman Arya *

Two surprises here for me...

First, the T1 performs way better than I expected on the Mini, and I think that offers some good evidence for just how great an amp it is. The T1 sounds better on some tracks than the Arya and is a close second here (it’s also a close second on the IHA-1, but that’s not a shocker). I’ll be interested to see how balanced output improves Arya when my new Norne Drausk Lite arrives.

Second, and the bigger surprise, is that the Aeolus sounds like crap on the Mini. I mean, bad. I don’t even want to listen to it. I expected it to just slap harder than it does on the IHA-1, but it actually sounds congested and even muddy at times. Weird stuff.


----------



## Chibs (May 5, 2021)

thehutch said:


> Here’s a ranking of my current open backs on my two amps, one of which is a GS-X Mini that I just got in on Monday. The Mini has about 35 hours of burn-in time now and I only have a balanced cable for my ZMF, so consider this very preliminary. Still, you’ll see there are some interesting findings. The IHA-1 tubes are Natural Sound CV181-T and Grant Fidelity PSvane West Electric 274B replica. The Mini has the Alps RK27.
> 
> *HeadAmp GS-X Mini:  *
> * 1. Hifiman Arya (SE) *
> ...


Interesting,
Maybe try the Aeolus single ended if you can?      *edit - just realized you don't have SE of Aeolus*


----------



## thehutch

Chibs said:


> Interesting,
> Maybe try the Aeolus single ended if you can?


Good idea, will try


----------



## thehutch

Chibs said:


> Interesting,
> Maybe try the Aeolus single ended if you can?


OK, yeah, the results are pretty similar. I’m probably exaggerating a bit about how bad the ZMF sounds – I do mean relative to the IHA-1. I love the elevated midbass off the IHA-1, but it’s just not that enjoyable on the GS-X.


----------



## Noobzilla (May 12, 2021)

Has anyone here tried/heard from someone else testing 115v vs 230v on the Mini? For my last bit of upgrade/experiment I'm thinking of getting a power conditioner with toroidal transformer. I have an option to get 115v or 230v out. The Mini has a switch inside to change voltage. I wonder if higher voltage would also reduce the heat on the Mini.

edit: nevermind. The 230v unit will require a different kind of power cable. My current ones will not fit so I'm crossing out this option of going to 230v

Edit2: they found a US standard output. I will be getting a Keces BP 600. Will post results in a week


----------



## drewbinaj

I honestly love the corny color options on this amp. I wish more companies would do stuff like this.


----------



## WaveTheory

I just posted a review of this amp:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/headamp-gs-x-mini.25161/reviews#review-25869


----------



## Spektrograf

WaveTheory said:


> I just posted a review of this amp:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/headamp-gs-x-mini.25161/reviews#review-25869


Nice! That was a really enjoyable read of a very considered and thoughtful review. 👍


----------



## Noobzilla (May 17, 2021)

@justin w.
Hi Justin! Sent you an email last week re: instructions how to change voltage on the mini. Can DM or post here. 

edit: received. Thanks!!


----------



## Noobzilla (May 17, 2021)

In case someone in the future wants to know how to change input voltage from 115v to 230v.
Soldering is needed. In the picture (from left to right), 6+7+3 and 4+0+1  are connected which makes it 115V. Wires from 7+3 and 4+0 (red) needs to be cut, then 3+4 (blue) needs to be joined. Wouldve been nice if they were pins so I can easily switch voltages.  Wish me luck tomorrow /sweat


----------



## thehutch

Noobzilla said:


> In case someone in the future wants to know how to change input voltage from 115v to 230v.
> Soldering is needed. In the picture (from left to right), 6+7+3 and 4+0+1  are connected which makes it 115V. Wires from 7+3 and 4+0 (red) needs to be cut, then 3+4 (blue) needs to be joined. Wouldve been nice if they were pins so I can easily switch voltages.  Wish me luck tomorrow /sweat


Be careful. I bet those capacitors store a lot of juice.


----------



## Noobzilla

thehutch said:


> Be careful. I bet those capacitors store a lot of juice.


Oh shoot that's right! I'll send Justin another email just to be sure


----------



## Garak

Mini finally arrived today, and it's been a pretty amazing experience so far.

Quick question, is the volume knob suppose to get HOT (alps)? I expected the rest of it to be a furnace, but the knob was a bit of a surprise as it's pretty unpleasant to change the volume after a while.


----------



## godmax

Garak said:


> Mini finally arrived today, and it's been a pretty amazing experience so far.
> 
> Quick question, is the volume knob suppose to get HOT (alps)? I expected the rest of it to be a furnace, but the knob was a bit of a surprise as it's pretty unpleasant to change the volume after a while.


Yes, the knob can get warm also after a while, but not so much, when ventilation is guaranteed. Is your mini free standing?


----------



## Garak

godmax said:


> Yes, the knob can get warm also after a while, but not so much, when ventilation is guaranteed. Is your mini free standing?


There's nothing stacked on top of it (or below it) but there's glass about an inch above it, which may be pushing the hot air that comes out of the vents back in?


----------



## A Jedi

Garak said:


> There's nothing stacked on top of it (or below it) but there's glass about an inch above it, which may be pushing the hot air that comes out of the vents back in?



That glass is definitely limiting cooling.


----------



## godmax

A Jedi said:


> That glass is definitely limiting cooling.





Garak said:


> There's nothing stacked on top of it (or below it) but there's glass about an inch above it, which may be pushing the hot air that comes out of the vents back in?


The glass could prevent proper ventilation, when you only got about an inch space between. I had a similar situation with my GS-X mini and my rack.
I could not put the mini into the inner compartments, otherwise it would heat up very fast. So I put it on top and everything was fine from there on.


----------



## thehutch

Garak said:


> Mini finally arrived today, and it's been a pretty amazing experience so far.
> 
> Quick question, is the volume knob suppose to get HOT (alps)? I expected the rest of it to be a furnace, but the knob was a bit of a surprise as it's pretty unpleasant to change the volume after a while.


Congrats! it’s so good.

The volume knob on mine — also alps — does indeed get hot. I was noticing it today. Seems really weird since it’s just a piece of plastic anchored to the knob with a hex screw. I guess the amp is just so hot it heats up everything it touches.


----------



## Garak

A Jedi said:


> That glass is definitely limiting cooling.


Yea figured, will have to reorganize my desk to accommodate the oven! I don't know how I see pictures of people stacking other equipment on top of the mini.


godmax said:


> The glass could prevent proper ventilation, when you only got about an inch space between. I had a similar situation with my GS-X mini and my rack.
> I could not put the mini into the inner compartments, otherwise it would heat up very fast. So I put it on top and everything was fine from there on.


Yea I moved it forward and it cooled down within a couple of minutes (a slightly cooler oven haha), but will need to rethink some rack options. Right now the tube amp is at the top because it requires the most space! What kind of rack is that you're using? It's very nice!


----------



## tamleo

godmax said:


> The glass could prevent proper ventilation, when you only got about an inch space between. I had a similar situation with my GS-X mini and my rack.
> I could not put the mini into the inner compartments, otherwise it would heat up very fast. So I put it on top and everything was fine from there on.


I don't particularly like the design of the Mini but compared to your other amps I think it is the most beautiful of all


----------



## Chibs (May 18, 2021)

I have a fan on mine and have not noticed the volume pot getting warm.


----------



## Mkoll

The Alps RK27 Potentiometer on mine gets fairly warm, but not hot. The top of my unit gets the hottest, but never to the point where I can't rest my hand on it without pain. This is so subjective though. We'd have to do something like take measurements with infrared thermometers after the unit has been on for some specified time to make a more objective comparison.


----------



## Noobzilla

Anyone here experienced with soldering and electronics? I'm looking for something I can solder in those 6 holes so I can just move wires without having to solder again.

I did look up and found "pin headers" but could not find stacking wires unless I just make my own with a closed loop end. Though I doubt I will ever use 100v. I think holes 0 and 7 should be big enough to keep the permanent wire + add a pin header then I wont need to stack wires over. 




Noobzilla said:


>


----------



## Ezumin

Chibs said:


> I have a fan on mine and have not noticed the volume pot getting warm.


I learned about the AC Infinity fans from this forum thread.  They work well.
Top exhaust: https://www.acinfinity.com/componen...-component-cooling-fan-system-top-exhaust-12/
Rear exhaust: https://www.acinfinity.com/componen...ponent-cooling-blower-system-rear-exhaust-12/


----------



## alekc

Is there anyone here who has experience with pairing GS-X Mini with Mytek Brooklyn Bridge and Mytek Amp+?


----------



## Chibs

Ezumin said:


> I learned about the AC Infinity fans from this forum thread.  They work well.
> Top exhaust: https://www.acinfinity.com/componen...-component-cooling-fan-system-top-exhaust-12/
> Rear exhaust: https://www.acinfinity.com/componen...ponent-cooling-blower-system-rear-exhaust-12/



I'm a *fan* of the rear exhaust model for use with GSX Mini. Works very well and allows you to stack something on top


----------



## thehutch

Chibs said:


> I'm a *fan* of the rear exhaust model for use with GSX Mini. Works very well and allows you to stack something on top


That looks very interesting. Would you share a photo of how it looks sitting on top of your GS-X?


----------



## Chibs

thehutch said:


> That looks very interesting. Would you share a photo of how it looks sitting on top of your GS-X?


Sure




If you go back a bit in this thread I posted a shot of this combo with a Gustard X-16 stacked on top of the Aircom S6. Great system for the GSX Mini. It switches itself on automatically when the Gsx gets warm. Switches itself off when things cool back down.
Chibs


----------



## thehutch

Chibs said:


> Sure
> 
> 
> If you go back a bit in this thread I posted a shot of this combo with a Gustard X-16 stacked on top of the Aircom S6. Great system for the GSX Mini. It switches itself on automatically when the Gsx gets warm. Switches itself off when things cool back down.
> Chibs


Love it. Thanks. Will have to order one.


----------



## SnowRang3r

My GSX Mini shipped yesterday and should be here tomorrow. Very excited to give it a listen!


----------



## thehutch

SnowRang3r said:


> My GSX Mini shipped yesterday and should be here tomorrow. Very excited to give it a listen!


You will not be disappointed


----------



## ThanatosVI

Chibs said:


> Sure
> 
> 
> If you go back a bit in this thread I posted a shot of this combo with a Gustard X-16 stacked on top of the Aircom S6. Great system for the GSX Mini. It switches itself on automatically when the Gsx gets warm. Switches itself off when things cool back down.
> Chibs


It looks actually really good, do you know if it is also available in Standard hifi size of 43cm width?


----------



## Ezumin

thehutch said:


> That looks very interesting. Would you share a photo of how it looks sitting on top of your GS-X?


I got the top exhaust model.


----------



## Ezumin

ThanatosVI said:


> It looks actually really good, do you know if it is also available in Standard hifi size of 43cm width?


It only comes in two sizes.  The other size is quite a bit bigger (It fits on top of an Yggdrasil pretty well.)


----------



## ThanatosVI (May 19, 2021)

Ezumin said:


> It only comes in two sizes.  The other size is quite a bit bigger (It fits on top of an Yggdrasil pretty well.)


Yggdrasil is 43 afaik, that should match well

Edit: I contacted the manufacturer trying to get these in germany. The bigger Version  would fit perfectly into my Setup.
Until now I only use some footers to get some more space between the devices.


----------



## Noobzilla

Just soldered and plugged into 230v. So far everything is working fine on my much cheaper headphones. I am shaking quite a bit. I dont want any explosions, smokes, electrocution of any sort. Gonna let it play for 10 mins before plugging in my Empy's.


----------



## thehutch

Noobzilla said:


> Just soldered and plugged into 230v. So far everything is working fine on my much cheaper headphones. I am shaking quite a bit. I dont want any explosions, smokes, electrocution of any sort. Gonna let it play for 10 mins before plugging in my Empy's.


God speed


----------



## A Jedi

Noobzilla said:


> Just soldered and plugged into 230v. So far everything is working fine on my much cheaper headphones. I am shaking quite a bit. I dont want any explosions, smokes, electrocution of any sort. Gonna let it play for 10 mins before plugging in my Empy's.


If it ain't blowed up by now, you're fine.


----------



## Noobzilla

Still alive! Panicked when I smelled something burnt. Just my housemate using her airfryer! phew!

My last part of my experiment! I've tested various equipment including power adapters for my RME DAC, power cables, USB cables, interconnects, signal purifier, copper vs silver, etc and now finally a 115v to 230v balanced isolated power conditioner for the Mini.  Keces BP600  is about the same size as the Mini but 50% taller. The thing is heavy! My reasoning for trying this out is because of how much improvement I got when I upgraded my RME's power adapter (much to my shock). 

My first impression is that... not being able to A/B test back and forth between 115v vs 230v Keces, I am not 100% certain about the improvements and since I can't verify it could very well fall into placebo effect. However, I am at least certain that the sound definitely did not get worse. In most cases and interestingly I'm somehow able to tolerate one extra notch of the volume knob without the sound being too harsh on my ears. The higher volume allows me to hear the tiny details a bit better, but in general I would still avoid listening at this volume for extended periods of time to protect my hearing. But perhaps being able to use higher volume IS the upgrade. Bottom line though is I can live without the Keces. 

My house already has clean electricity overall, so maybe those who don't may notice more improvement with this kind of device? I definitely noticed more significant improvements upgrading other parts of the chain like the power adapter on my RME and even the USB cable. I upgraded my USB cable fairly recently, so whatever extra details I am now hearing could be due to that instead of the Keces. 

Overall, it had been a fun journey trying out all these things. I'm glad I continued to test even with things I was certain won't affect my sound like power cables, power adapter, and USB cables. I was wrong and missed out on fairly significant improvements for relatively small cost compared to my other equipment. I also had major disappointments like iFi Purifier and Uptone Regen, which is fine so I get to save money. They did change the sound signature so it seemed like the change was an improvement but for me it actually sounded worse. 

Anyways time to sleep! Oh also I'm almost upset that I have a new job that would require me to leave my house lol


----------



## Tubewin (May 20, 2021)

Can anyone tell me how the gsx mini sounds with the focal Stellia? Is there anything to be concerned about in regards to the Stellia's low impedance (35 ohms).
Oh, and I'll be getting a pair of ZMF VC olive's as well. Do the VC's pair well with the gsx-mini?


----------



## Ezumin (May 20, 2021)

Grats on the Olive VCs.  Yes, the VC pairs well with a GSX mini.

(Edit) Here is a post of Zach praising the GSX -mini...
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-inaugural-zmfestivus-2018-chicago-12-9-18.891737/post-14645501

(Edit) Here is a general search of the VC thread for the term GSX mini
https://www.head-fi.org/search/5073179/?q=GSX+mini&t=post&c[thread]=911505&o=date


----------



## shafat777

+1 for VC and GSX-mini. 

This amp simply rocks. Its the amp that i use to check and figure out the sound signature of my headphones. It has a airy, crisp, clean, neutral sound with a hint of warmth. Whenever i buy a new headphone, i use my mini to test it out because it gives me the best presentation of the headphones sound without adding any flavor to it. I did it for my Auteur, Vc and now my VO. All three sounds brilliant with the mini.


----------



## Tubewin

Good to know that the VC's will pair well. So, what about the Stellia and low impedance headphones in general?


----------



## shafat777

Tubewin said:


> Good to know that the VC's will pair well. So, what about the Stellia and low impedance headphones in general?


I have also listened to my HE1000se and Empyreans and both of them sound wonderful. I like a bit more bass with the HE1000se so i use my Liquid Platinum but the mini is actually my preferred amp with my Empyreans.


----------



## godmax

Tubewin said:


> Good to know that the VC's will pair well. So, what about the Stellia and low impedance headphones in general?


Yes I also agree, the VC pairs very well with the GS-X mini (had the VC for 8 month exclusively on the mini). Basically the GS-X mini is great with almost any headphone and particularly with modern headphones with low impedance and high sensitivity: no hiss, no noise (not all compareable amps in my collection can offer this)


----------



## Tubewin

godmax said:


> Yes I also agree, the VC pairs very well with the GS-X mini (had the VC for 8 month exclusively on the mini). Basically the GS-X mini is great with almost any headphone and particularly with modern headphones with low impedance and high sensitivity: no hiss, no noise (not all compareable amps in my collection can offer this)


Thank you.


----------



## Tubewin

Can someone who has heard the Burson Soloist 3X and GSX Mini give a breakdown on which of these two amps they prefer and the differences in sound from both.


----------



## thehutch

Tubewin said:


> Can someone who has heard the Burson Soloist 3X and GSX Mini give a breakdown on which of these two amps they prefer and the differences in sound from both.


GS-X is the better amp, just not as feature filled. Smoother, more detailed. I didn’t get a ton of time with Soloist but @FYFL and @Relaxasaurus might have more thoughts on this. We did a big amp comparison last week.


----------



## Relaxasaurus

thehutch said:


> GS-X is the better amp, just not as feature filled. Smoother, more detailed. I didn’t get a ton of time with Soloist but @FYFL and @Relaxasaurus might have more thoughts on this. We did a big amp comparison last week.



@thehutch sell me your gsx mini


----------



## thehutch

Relaxasaurus said:


> @thehutch sell me your gsx mini


Haha you can borrow at some point


----------



## FYFL (May 22, 2021)

thehutch said:


> GS-X is the better amp, just not as feature filled. Smoother, more detailed. I didn’t get a ton of time with Soloist but @FYFL and @Relaxasaurus might have more thoughts on this. We did a big amp comparison last week.


I didn’t spend a ton of time with them either. They are definitely different enough that one might suit someone’s preferences better over the other. But from what I remember, Mini is more honest/faithful to music reproduction. Solist is interesting but I couldn’t figure out what its signature reminded me of. I feel that Mini was one of the better amps of the bunch.


----------



## A Jedi

FYFL said:


> I didn’t spend a ton of time with them either. They are definitely different enough that one might suit someone’s preferences better over the other. But from what I remember, Mini is more honest/faithful to music reproduction. Solist is interesting but I couldn’t figure out what its signature reminded me of. I feel that Mini was one of the better amps of the bunch.



Curious what the other amps were.


----------



## Relaxasaurus

A Jedi said:


> Curious what the other amps were.



You can see the amps at 4 seconds here:



The mini was on the higher end of the spectrum. I loved it


----------



## Tubewin (May 22, 2021)

Is there anything the burson soloist 3x did better than the gs-x mini? What dac did you use with the GS-X Mini?


----------



## Tubewin (May 22, 2021)

deleted


----------



## godmax

Tubewin said:


> Can someone who has heard the Burson Soloist 3X and GSX Mini give a breakdown on which of these two amps they prefer and the differences in sound from both.





thehutch said:


> GS-X is the better amp, just not as feature filled. Smoother, more detailed. I didn’t get a ton of time with Soloist but @FYFL and @Relaxasaurus might have more thoughts on this. We did a big amp comparison last week.





FYFL said:


> I didn’t spend a ton of time with them either. They are definitely different enough that one might suit someone’s preferences better over the other. But from what I remember, Mini is more honest/faithful to music reproduction. Solist is interesting but I couldn’t figure out what its signature reminded me of. I feel that Mini was one of the better amps of the bunch.





Tubewin said:


> Is there anything the burson soloist 3x did better than the gs-x mini? What dac did you use with the GS-X Mini?


In my opinion you need more extensive time to adapt an appreciate the minor differences that headphone amplifiers can offer (or not) and cannot be reliable judged over a time-boxed listening session/shoot-out. Lastly it up to you to try for yourself, since only your personal expectation and listening habits will tell if you can make out those differences and like them with the headphones you own and prefer.

Unlike stated in the previous posts above I personally would not say the GS-X mini is more detailed than the Soloist 3XP rather the opposite, but that might be personal perception and bias. My ranking for detail/nuances of amps would be: Soloist 3XP > GS-X mini > Singxer SA-1 > Violectric V281.

If I could keep only one of my amps it would probably still be the GS-X mini, but that does not mean the others are worse, just the overall package might be a hair more convincing. One really cool feature of the Soloist 3XP is the headphone power amp mode that can make the difference for you on the right headphone (e.g. Meze Empyrean).

You can't go wrong with either amplifier, they offer both great listening experience and are for me in the same league.


----------



## Relaxasaurus

godmax said:


> In my opinion you need more extensive time to adapt an appreciate the minor differences that headphone amplifiers can offer (or not) and cannot be reliable judged over a time-boxed listening session/shoot-out. Lastly it up to you to try for yourself, since only your personal expectation and listening habits will tell if you can make out those differences and like them with the headphones you own and prefer.
> 
> Unlike stated in the previous posts above I personally would not say the GS-X mini is more detailed than the Soloist 3XP rather the opposite, but that might be personal perception and bias. My ranking for detail/nuances of amps would be: Soloist 3XP > GS-X mini > Singxer SA-1 > Violectric V281.
> 
> ...



Fully agree! That's why I'm hesitant to share my thoughts, I need more time with the GSX Mini to make a true deduction. I may just buy one used and resell. I like the Burson a lot, but want to spend more time with the Headamp. Based on memory if I didn't have the V280 I'd go with the GSX in a heartbeat. I found it to be really engaging and tonally balanced.

Ps- great equipment list! Looks like we have similar tastes


----------



## thehutch

godmax said:


> In my opinion you need more extensive time to adapt an appreciate the minor differences that headphone amplifiers can offer (or not) and cannot be reliable judged over a time-boxed listening session/shoot-out. Lastly it up to you to try for yourself, since only your personal expectation and listening habits will tell if you can make out those differences and like them with the headphones you own and prefer.
> 
> Unlike stated in the previous posts above I personally would not say the GS-X mini is more detailed than the Soloist 3XP rather the opposite, but that might be personal perception and bias. My ranking for detail/nuances of amps would be: Soloist 3XP > GS-X mini > Singxer SA-1 > Violectric V281.
> 
> ...


Totally agree. My impressions of Soloist are superficial.


----------



## FYFL

thehutch said:


> Totally agree. My impressions of Soloist are superficial.


And to be honest. We spent more time chatting and having fun than listening. Lol


----------



## Chibs

Relaxasaurus said:


> Fully agree! That's why I'm hesitant to share my thoughts, I need more time with the GSX Mini to make a true deduction. I may just buy one used and resell. I like the Burson a lot, but want to spend more time with the Headamp. Based on memory if I didn't have the V280 I'd go with the GSX in a heartbeat. I found it to be really engaging and tonally balanced.
> 
> Ps- great equipment list! Looks like we have similar tastes


Looking forward to your big amp review! The 2 part Dac one you did was pretty helpful back when I was in decision limbo.
Big fan of the GSX Mini myself.

Chibs


----------



## jonathan c

Relaxasaurus said:


> Fully agree! That's why I'm hesitant to share my thoughts, I need more time with the GSX Mini to make a true deduction. I may just buy one used and resell. I like the Burson a lot, but want to spend more time with the Headamp. Based on memory if I didn't have the V280 I'd go with the GSX in a heartbeat. I found it to be really engaging and tonally balanced.
> 
> Ps- great equipment list! Looks like we have similar tastes


I own the Violectric V280 (two of them...) and the HeadAmp GSX-mini. These are my first and second favourite _solid-state_ headphone amplifiers. Each of these has a number of undeniable strengths of which the most important, to me, is musicality - or said differently, a lack of sterility. I have found that each of these h/p/a has real synergy with different headphones. That may be important to you depending on which headphone(s) you are using or considering. My “thumbs up” headphones with the GSX-mini are the Meze Empyrean and the Rosson Audio RAD-0, particularly with silver headphone cable. For the V280, my “thumbs up” headphones are ZMF Auteur and Focal Clear (original), again with silver or copper headphone cable. When the Clear is driven by the GSX-mini, I hear a “sheen” in the sound; when the RAD-0 is driven by the V280, there is a bit less “vivacity”. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Relaxasaurus

Chibs said:


> Looking forward to your big amp review! The 2 part Dac one you did was pretty helpful back when I was in decision limbo.
> Big fan of the GSX Mini myself.



Thanks! I feel many are in the same boat. So many quality choices out there that it's really hard to lose. Though we all still wonder which we may suit out tastes better.



jonathan c said:


> I own the Violectric V280 (two of them...) and the HeadAmp GSX-mini. These are my first and second favourite _solid-state_ headphone amplifiers. Each of these has a number of undeniable strengths of which the most important, to me, is musicality - or said differently, a lack of sterility. I have found that each of these h/p/a has real synergy with different headphones. That may be important to you depending on which headphone(s) you are using or considering. My “thumbs up” headphones with the GSX-mini are the Meze Empyrean and the Rosson Audio RAD-0, particularly with silver headphone cable. For the V280, my “thumbs up” headphones are ZMF Auteur and Focal Clear (original), again with silver or copper headphone cable. When the Clear is driven by the GSX-mini, I hear a “sheen” in the sound; when the RAD-0 is driven by the V280, there is a bit less “vivacity”. Just my thoughts.



We're of the same mind. The whole reason I wanted to try out and compare different solid states is because I was simply dissatisfied with how the Empy's sounded on the V280. Good to hear I'm not the only one.


----------



## Mkoll (May 25, 2021)

Tubewin said:


> Good to know that the VC's will pair well. So, what about the Stellia and low impedance headphones in general?


I'm using my Stellia + mini right now. Excellent pairing, I can only think of good things about it. Zero desire to change to or try a different solid state amp unless my budget was waaay higher. At 9 o'clock on the volume pot and low gain, the headphones are comfortably loud for me. So there's an enormous amount of headroom and they drive the Stellia with complete authority.

edit: forgot to mention I'm using the balanced output


----------



## MacedonianHero

jonathan c said:


> I own the Violectric V280 (two of them...) and the HeadAmp GSX-mini. These are my first and second favourite _solid-state_ headphone amplifiers. Each of these has a number of undeniable strengths of which the most important, to me, is musicality - or said differently, a lack of sterility. I have found that each of these h/p/a has real synergy with different headphones. That may be important to you depending on which headphone(s) you are using or considering. My “thumbs up” headphones with the GSX-mini are the Meze Empyrean and the Rosson Audio RAD-0, particularly with silver headphone cable. For the V280, my “thumbs up” headphones are ZMF Auteur and Focal Clear (original), again with silver or copper headphone cable. When the Clear is driven by the GSX-mini, I hear a “sheen” in the sound; when the RAD-0 is driven by the V280, there is a bit less “vivacity”. Just my thoughts.



Any "sheen" could likely be from your DAC/source/music. The GS-X mini is ruthlessly revealing and is showing you what issues you may have upstream. The V280 is a rather coloured amplifier and smearing over it.


----------



## jonathan c

MacedonianHero said:


> Any "sheen" could likely be from your DAC/source/music. The GS-X mini is ruthlessly revealing and is showing you what issues you may have upstream. The V280 is a rather coloured amplifier and smearing over it.


The DAC that I use is the Mojo Audio EVO Mystique Pro 21(R2R non-over-sampling): going on two years. I can attest that the “sheen” is not from this DAC.


----------



## MacedonianHero (May 26, 2021)

jonathan c said:


> The DAC that I use is the Mojo Audio EVO Mystique Pro 21(R2R non-over-sampling): going on two years. I can attest that the “sheen” is not from this DAC.


I'd try something else....NOS DAC's aren't known for being the most accurate. I reviewed the GS-X mini with the Chord DAVE and "sheen" is the last word I would use.


----------



## Arniesb

jonathan c said:


> The DAC that I use is the Mojo Audio EVO Mystique Pro 21(R2R non-over-sampling): going on two years. I can attest that the “sheen” is not from this DAC.


Source?


----------



## jonathan c

Audiolab CDT-6000


----------



## Arniesb

jonathan c said:


> Audiolab CDT-6000


Maybe its the headphones you using are on the bright side? Very low noise amp cant sound bright, but it can sound colorless.
Some can sound harsher, because of bad power supplies, bot other than that its either colored or colorless.


----------



## JLasher22443

Chibs said:


> I'm a *fan* of the rear exhaust model for use with GSX Mini. Works very well and allows you to stack something on top


Thanks for posting your photos. 


Ezumin said:


> I learned about the AC Infinity fans from this forum thread.  They work well.
> Top exhaust: https://www.acinfinity.com/componen...-component-cooling-fan-system-top-exhaust-12/
> Rear exhaust: https://www.acinfinity.com/componen...ponent-cooling-blower-system-rear-exhaust-12/


Thanks for providing the links. I went ahead and ordered one with rear exhaust today from Amazon and should have it by Friday this week.


----------



## Tubewin

The GS-X mini I ordered just arrived. Guess I'll have to do a head to head with my singxer sa-1 to see how close/different they really are.


----------



## alekc

Tubewin said:


> The GS-X mini I ordered just arrived. Guess I'll have to do a head to head with my singxer sa-1 to see how close/different they really are.


Please do and share your findings


----------



## thehutch

Tubewin said:


> The GS-X mini I ordered just arrived. Guess I'll have to do a head to head with my singxer sa-1 to see how close/different they really are.


Somebody @ Zeos on the results


----------



## Tubewin (May 27, 2021)

Alright, it's setup. Now it begins. I do like the satin champagne color.


----------



## vonnie123

Good call using an AC-Infinity S6 fan in the stack.  Sure makes it run cooler.

Is that Champagne or Satin Grey.  I have one from the first batch in Satin Grey.

Great amp.


----------



## Tubewin (May 27, 2021)

vonnie123 said:


> Good call using an AC-Infinity S6 fan in the stack.  Sure makes it run cooler.
> 
> Is that Champagne or Satin Grey.  I have one from the first batch in Satin Grey.
> 
> Great amp.


Satin Champagne. It's a really complex gold color, which I really like.


----------



## Tubewin (May 28, 2021)

My preliminary findings, even without burn in, lean heavily in favor of the gs-x mini. The difference is night and day, and it hasn't even been a day since I plugged up the gs-x. With just 4 hours of listening through the gs-x, I respectfully disagree with Zeos' assessment and comparison of the two amps. It's not even close. The Singxer does have that Class A sound, it's just that the gs-x mini does everything better. I'll give a more in-depth comparison after burning it in.


----------



## FYFL

Tubewin said:


> My preliminary findings, even without burn in, lean heavily in favor of the gs-x mini. The difference is night and day, and it hasn't even been a day since I plugged up the gs-x. With just 4 hours of listening through the gs-x, I respectfully disagree with Zeos' assessment and comparison of the two amps. It's not even close. The Singxer does have that Class A sound, it's just that the gs-x mini does everything better. I'll give a more in-depth comparison after burning it in.


Yup. Not even close. SingXer sounds like a toy in comparison.


----------



## godmax

Tubewin said:


> My preliminary findings, even without burn in, lean heavily in favor of the gs-x mini. The difference is night and day, and it hasn't even been a day since I plugged up the gs-x. With just 4 hours of listening through the gs-x, I respectfully disagree with Zeos' assessment and comparison of the two amps. It's not even close. The Singxer does have that Class A sound, it's just that the gs-x mini does everything better. I'll give a more in-depth comparison after burning it in.





FYFL said:


> Yup. Not even close. SingXer sounds like a toy in comparison.


I would go that far its 'toy in comparison', since every person has different expectations how someting has to sound, to sound 'right'. Additionally my daily variation in mood can even make my best gear sound dull from time to time .
The SA-1 can power many headphones to some extend as good as the GS-X mini, but maybe not in all combinations. I doubt there is even a specific/typical class A sound, just the availability of full power at any given time and load brings the best driver output (headphone or speaker) possible over all frequencies.
The issue with the influencers/"reviewers" like Zeos is, he does not spend infinite amount of time with one product and judges stuff not from the perspective of spending his own money and relies on the goodwill of companies to send stuff free also in the future or the revenue from affiliate links.
In my opinion the Singxer is still a very good amp, but the GS-X mini is naturally and as expected the better amp in some aspects for sure (the price difference also idicates this rightfully).


----------



## FYFL

godmax said:


> I would go that far its 'toy in comparison', since every person has different expectations how someting has to sound, to sound 'right'. Additionally my daily variation in mood can even make my best gear sound dull from time to time .
> The SA-1 can power many headphones to some extend as good as the GS-X mini, but maybe not in all combinations. I doubt there is even a specific/typical class A sound, just the availability of full power at any given time and load brings the best driver output (headphone or speaker) possible over all frequencies.
> The issue with the influencers/"reviewers" like Zeos is, he does not spend infinite amount of time with one product and judges stuff not from the perspective of spending his own money and relies on the goodwill of companies to send stuff free also in the future or the revenue from affiliate links.
> In my opinion the Singxer is still a very good amp, but the GS-X mini is naturally and as expected the better amp in some aspects for sure (the price difference also idicates this rightfully).


Totally agree with your breakdown of Zeos flawed approach. And you’re right. For the money, SingXer might be a good value. To my ears, it sounded artificial. Perhaps I was expecting more and set myself up for disappointment.


----------



## thehutch

FYFL said:


> Totally agree with your breakdown of Zeos flawed approach. And you’re right. For the money, SingXer might be a good value. To my ears, it sounded artificial. Perhaps I was expecting more and set myself up for disappointment.


@godmax Yeah, I do think the SingXer offers a type of sound that is hard (impossible?) to find at the price, at least in new stock. My one quibble with what you said is an amp’s timbre can be _wrong --_ a piano can sound off, a recording you’ve heard on 100 amps can sound totally different. It’s still subjective, still up to what the individual hears, but there can be a right and wrong. 

Not saying that’s definitely an issue with the SingXer, but it seemed that way to me in my brief listen and comparison to a bunch of other amps. It was just.. odd sounding. I thought the Jot 2 was easily competitive in sound quality, even without being pure class A.

Curious if anyone has compared the SingXer (or GS-X) to the RebelAmp?


----------



## Chibs (May 28, 2021)

Tubewin said:


> My preliminary findings, even without burn in, lean heavily in favor of the gs-x mini. The difference is night and day, and it hasn't even been a day since I plugged up the gs-x. With just 4 hours of listening through the gs-x, I respectfully disagree with Zeos' assessment and comparison of the two amps. It's not even close. The Singxer does have that Class A sound, it's just that the gs-x mini does everything better. I'll give a more in-depth comparison after burning it in.



First off, congrats on the new amp, It looks great in the champagne!
Your preliminary findings don't surprise me at all. I remember seeing that purple GSX on Zeos's desk and getting excited that his review was incoming. I really enjoy Zeos's reviews and subscribe to his channel. So the review finally dropped and I remember feeling bummed after watching it. I had already spent all that extra money on the GSX Mini. Having said that, you have to expect Zeos is going to have a bias which may have nothing to do with the way something sounds. He has a life to live, a mortgage to pay, and YT is the hub of his full time job. So I did a little digging. Apos sent him that SA-1 review unit. Headamp did not send Zeos that purple GSX Mini, one of his patrons dropped it off to evaluate. If you click on the GSX Mini link Zeos provides, you go directly to the product page, just as you would searching it out yourself. Now if you click on the SA-1 link Zeos provides, you go to it's product page but if you look at the actual web address, it's not the same as searching it out yourself (like it was on GSX Mini). This tells us that his APOS link is part of an affiliate program and he gets a percentage of each sale from this link. GSX mini makes him nothing. Zeos said they sounded just about the same. Think about it, thousands of people watching this video are potentially choosing between the two. Doesn't it make more sense to pick the much Cheeper amp if they sound the same? It also makes the viewer feel validated in that they're getting a hell of a deal. An $1800 amp's equal at $600. Seems like a no brainer! Now is this evil? Not in my opinion. As i said earlier, he's got a life to pay for and his channel isn't a public service. Just know your players while you play the game. Those are my thoughts.

Chibs


----------



## thehutch

Chibs said:


> First off, congrats on the new amp, It looks great in the champagne!
> Your preliminary findings don't surprise me at all. I remember seeing that purple GSX on Zeos's desk and getting excited that his review was incoming. I really enjoy Zeos's reviews and subscribe to his channel. So the review finally dropped and I remember feeling bummed after watching it. I had already spent all that extra money on the GSX Mini. Having said that, you have to expect Zeos is going to have a bias which may have nothing to do with the way something sounds. He has a life to live, a mortgage to pay, and YT is the hub of his full time job. So I did a little digging. Apos sent him that SA-1 review unit. Headamp did not send Zeos that purple GSX Mini, one of his patrons dropped it off to evaluate. If you click on the GSX Mini link Zeos provides, you go directly to the product page, just as you would searching it out yourself. Now if you click on the SA-1 link Zeos provides, you go to it's product page but if you look at the actual web address, it's not the same as searching it out yourself (like it was on GSX Mini). This tells us that his APOS link is part of an affiliate program and he gets a percentage of each sale from this link. GSX mini makes him nothing. Zeos said they sounded just about the same. Think about it, thousands of people watching this video are potentially choosing between the two. Doesn't it make more sense to pick the much Cheeper amp if they sound the same? It also makes the viewer feel validated in that they're getting a hell of a deal. An $1800 amp's equal at $600. Seems like a no brainer! Now is this evil? Not in my opinion. As i said earlier, he's got a life to pay for and his channel isn't a public service. Just know your players while you play the game. Those are my thoughts.
> 
> Chibs


A lot of reviewers do the affiliate links… I honestly don’t think it’s nefarious like that. I think he genuinely couldn’t tell the difference.


----------



## FYFL

That’s what happens when “reviewing” turns into a business with mortgage on the line. That’s my 2cents.


----------



## FYFL

thehutch said:


> @godmax Yeah, I do think the SingXer offers a type of sound that is hard (impossible?) to find at the price, at least in new stock. My one quibble with what you said is an amp’s timbre can be _wrong --_ a piano can sound off, a recording you’ve heard on 100 amps can sound totally different. It’s still subjective, still up to what the individual hears, but there can be a right and wrong.
> 
> Not saying that’s definitely an issue with the SingXer, but it seemed that way to me in my brief listen and comparison to a bunch of other amps. It was just.. odd sounding. I thought the Jot 2 was easily competitive in sound quality, even without being pure class A.
> 
> Curious if anyone has compared the SingXer (or GS-X) to the RebelAmp?


Without long term evaluation it’s unfair for me to crap on it but It didn't wow me in any kind of way.


----------



## FYFL

thehutch said:


> A lot of reviewers do the affiliate links… I honestly don’t think it’s nefarious like that. I think he genuinely couldn’t tell the difference.


Differences were NOT “small”. If he can’t tell the difference, what does it say about his competence? I can think of only one thing in his defense. He might be overwhelmed with crap he agrees to review. And rushing those reviews out the door is showing. I mean…… he reviews LED bulbs and toilet bidet for Christ sake! 
On top of all that, he does his unboxing channel and cooking channel. SMH/LMAO. 🤣


----------



## Tubewin (May 28, 2021)

godmax said:


> I would go that far its 'toy in comparison', since every person has different expectations how someting has to sound, to sound 'right'. Additionally my daily variation in mood can even make my best gear sound dull from time to time .
> The SA-1 can power many headphones to some extend as good as the GS-X mini, but maybe not in all combinations. I doubt there is even a specific/typical class A sound, just the availability of full power at any given time and load brings the best driver output (headphone or speaker) possible over all frequencies.
> The issue with the influencers/"reviewers" like Zeos is, he does not spend infinite amount of time with one product and judges stuff not from the perspective of spending his own money and relies on the goodwill of companies to send stuff free also in the future or the revenue from affiliate links.
> In my opinion the Singxer is still a very good amp, but the GS-X mini is naturally and as expected the better amp in some aspects for sure (the price difference also idicates this rightfully).



I would say the Singxer punches above it's price bracket. It's a smooth sounding amp, that "creamifies" (thanks Zeos) the music while retaining a decent amount of detail. For the price, you would be hard pressed to find better. If you are on a budget, the Singxer should be able to get it done. If you are able to acquire the gs-x mini, that's even better. In all honesty, they're leagues apart. And yeah, to FYFL's point, I do hear that artificial timbre and/or tone to the Singxer that I was only able to pick up on after comparing the two amps. If I said they were the "practically the same" amp, I would be lying to myself. I was completely satisfied with the Singxer, but after hearing the GS-X Mini, I can't go back listening to the Singxer, there's no way (at least voluntarily). You "can" argue that the Singxer has good price to performance, but you can't compare the Singxer with the gs-x and conclude that they are practically the same amp. The GS-X is a game changer.


----------



## Chibs

thehutch said:


> A lot of reviewers do the affiliate links… I honestly don’t think it’s nefarious like that. I think he genuinely couldn’t tell the difference.


While a bit of disclosure would have been appreciated, I already explained that I don't see this as overtly evil.
Wether or not his opinion was trustworthy is up to interpretation. Considering those with both amps say they do notice difference, I'm inclined to believe them over Zeos.


----------



## thehutch

FYFL said:


> Differences were NOT “small”. If he can’t tell the difference, what does it say about his competence? I can think of only one thing in his defense. He might be overwhelmed with crap he agrees to review. And rushing those reviews out the door is showing. I mean…… he reviews LED bulbs and toilet bidet for Christ sake!
> On top of all that, he does his unboxing channel and cooking channel. SMH/LMAO. 🤣


----------



## Chibs

FYFL said:


> Differences were NOT “small”. If he can’t tell the difference, what does it say about his competence? I can think of only one thing in his defense. He might be overwhelmed with crap he agrees to review. And rushing those reviews out the door is showing. I mean…… he reviews LED bulbs and toilet bidet for Christ sake!
> On top of all that, he does his unboxing channel and cooking channel. SMH/LMAO. 🤣


 I skipped the bidet review


----------



## FYFL

thehutch said:


>





Chibs said:


> I skipped the bidet review


Lmao. 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Tubewin

I bought the Singxer SA-1 after watching Zeos' review on it. I mean, I also purchased the Topping D90 and A90 after hearing Zeos' review on them. I even purchased the pegasus r2r dac after his review (the dac I used to test the gsx and sa-1). I really do like the pegasus r2r dac. But again, I feel he undersold the holo may dac and upsold the pegasus dac. I see a pattern of upeslling from Zeos. I have been and continue to be a frequent viewer of his content so I don't want people to think I'm just bashing him, but at the end of the day, it seems like he has a vested interested in selling some products over others.


----------



## Tubewin

thehutch said:


> A lot of reviewers do the affiliate links… I honestly don’t think it’s nefarious like that. I think he genuinely couldn’t tell the difference.


I could hear a difference within a few hours of listening. If Zeos really can't tell the difference between the gs-x mini and the singxer sa-1, that's alarming.


----------



## Tubewin

On a lighter note, do you guys leave the power on continuously? I do have two ac infinity fans, one below and one on top, in case it gets too hot.


----------



## Chibs

Tubewin said:


> On a lighter note, do you guys leave the power on continuously? I do have two ac infinity fans, one below and one on top, in case it gets too hot.


I like to turn mine off while not using it.


----------



## Mkoll

I've always found Zeos entertaining, but I put only a little stock in his opinions on a product if I'm seriously evaluating it. I've watched or listened to enough of his reviews to know he's all over the place with his opinions and has no firm review methodology. His shtick is reviews-as-entertainment rather than reviews-as-critical-evaluation. And that's great. He's good at it, his style sets him apart, and it's made his channel probably the largest audio focused channel on Youtube.



Chibs said:


> I like to turn mine off while not using it.


I do the same.


----------



## Tubewin

Mkoll said:


> I've always found Zeos entertaining, but I put only a little stock in his opinions on a product if I'm seriously evaluating it. I've watched or listened to enough of his reviews to know he's all over the place with his opinions and has no firm review methodology. His shtick is reviews-as-entertainment rather than reviews-as-critical-evaluation. And that's great. He's good at it, his style sets him apart, and it's made his channel probably the largest audio focused channel on Youtube.
> 
> 
> I do the same.


Yeah, I still watch his new content. I've learned to watch his content with a grain of salt. But if nothing else, it is entertaining.


----------



## thehutch

Tubewin said:


> On a lighter note, do you guys leave the power on continuously? I do have two ac infinity fans, one below and one on top, in case it gets too hot.


I turn mine off when not in use, or if I’m going to use it throughout the day, I’ll turn on in the morning and off at night.


----------



## JLasher22443

AC Infinity is in and running. Have it set to auto and haven't even heard it spin up yet. Has to be real quite for me to hear it so I'm happy with the purchase thus far.


----------



## tamleo

thehutch said:


> Totally agree. My impressions of Soloist are superficial.


May I ask what you meant? Is it a fake timbre? Tks


----------



## Tubewin

tamleo said:


> May I ask what you meant? Is it a fake timbre? Tks


I think he means that his impressions are not based on a complete and thorough analysis of the amp, but rather his surface level assessment.


----------



## thehutch

Tubewin said:


> I think he means that his impressions are not based on a complete and thorough analysis of the amp, but rather his surface level assessment.


That’s right


----------



## Tubewin

Anyone else have the dact 24 step attenuator? Do you guys have static and distortion when you turn the volume knob while music is playing? I've been getting that from the start and want to know if that's normal for this type of volume control. Thanks.


----------



## A Jedi

Tubewin said:


> Anyone else have the dact 24 step attenuator? Do you guys have static and distortion when you turn the volume knob while music is playing? I've been getting that from the start and want to know if that's normal for this type of volume control. Thanks.



I don't. But, with any stepped attenuator you should hear nothing other than clicks. If you have static and distortion you should send it back for repair/replacement.


----------



## justin w.

the noise only exists if there is music present, at the moment the volume is switched. what i believe is actually being heard are new sounds created by the sudden change in volume. unlike digitally controlled analog attenuators on a chip (often called digital volume controls), there's no extra circuitry here like zero-crossing detection, which pauses for the ideal moment before actually adjusting the volume, and no click/pop suppression. All of those things will be found in mass market stuff but can have a lot more noise/distortion than the amp itself. The DACTs have been around a very long time and we've used them for over 15 years with very few repairs/complaints and that can't be said about many other stepped attenuator or volume control  brands -- one of the most common parts to fail


----------



## Tubewin

justin w. said:


> the noise only exists if there is music present, at the moment the volume is switched. what i believe is actually being heard are new sounds created by the sudden change in volume. unlike digitally controlled analog attenuators on a chip (often called digital volume controls), there's no extra circuitry here like zero-crossing detection, which pauses for the ideal moment before actually adjusting the volume, and no click/pop suppression. All of those things will be found in mass market stuff but can have a lot more noise/distortion than the amp itself. The DACTs have been around a very long time and we've used them for over 15 years with very few repairs/complaints and that can't be said about many other stepped attenuator or volume control  brands -- one of the most common parts to fail


Thank you for that. Just wanted to make sure that it was par for the course. I'm very happy with the amp.


----------



## FYFL

Tubewin said:


> Anyone else have the dact 24 step attenuator? Do you guys have static and distortion when you turn the volume knob while music is playing? I've been getting that from the start and want to know if that's normal for this type of volume control. Thanks.


It’s normal.


----------



## FYFL

justin w. said:


> the noise only exists if there is music present, at the moment the volume is switched. what i believe is actually being heard are new sounds created by the sudden change in volume. unlike digitally controlled analog attenuators on a chip (often called digital volume controls), there's no extra circuitry here like zero-crossing detection, which pauses for the ideal moment before actually adjusting the volume, and no click/pop suppression. All of those things will be found in mass market stuff but can have a lot more noise/distortion than the amp itself. The DACTs have been around a very long time and we've used them for over 15 years with very few repairs/complaints and that can't be said about many other stepped attenuator or volume control  brands -- one of the most common parts to fail


DACT are very reliable attenuators.
Noise can occur when blade is moving from one resistor point to the next value and/or due to poor conductivity. Usually an easy fix with contact cleaner. Like DeoxIT D100L-25C precision applicator. 
​


----------



## Tubewin

FYFL said:


> DACT are very reliable attenuators.
> Noise can occur when blade is moving from one resistor point to the next value and/or due to poor conductivity. Usually an easy fix with contact cleaner. Like DeoxIT D100L-25C precision applicator.
> ​


Ah and thanks you for the deoxit tip, but I'm a little wary of using deoxit at the moment. My trepidation is from a recent experience with deoxit d100L-25C. I used deoxit on a i2s cable, usb cable, and a headphone cable and the sound completely changed for the worse. I did wipe off the excess before listening but it still made everything sound bloomy, muddy, and less detailed. I was worried that I permanently ruined my audio chain. I took 91% Isopropyl Alcohol and with a foam q tip (I prefer it over cotton q tips, no strands of lint or cotton getting stuck) and went to work removing as much of the remaining deoxit as possible. After the first day of cleaning with isopropyl and taking an electric air blower to dry, I'd say 80% of my original sound came back. I had to use pipe cleaners for the i2s cable, to get inside the narrow opening. The next day I decided to clean all of those cables once more with isopropyl and everything went back to normal. In my opinion, the risk outweighs the reward in this situation.


----------



## FYFL

Tubewin said:


> Ah and thanks you for the deoxit tip, but I'm a little wary of using deoxit at the moment. My trepidation is from a recent experience with deoxit d100L-25C. I used deoxit on a i2s cable, usb cable, and a headphone cable and the sound completely changed for the worse. I did wipe off the excess before listening but it still made everything sound bloomy, muddy, and less detailed. I was worried that I permanently ruined my audio chain. I took 91% Isopropyl Alcohol and with a foam q tip (I prefer it over cotton q tips, no strands of lint or cotton getting stuck) and went to work removing as much of the remaining deoxit as possible. After the first day of cleaning with isopropyl and taking an electric air blower to dry, I'd say 80% of my original sound came back. I had to use pipe cleaners for the i2s cable, to get inside the narrow opening. The next day I decided to clean all of those cables once more with isopropyl and everything went back to normal. In my opinion, the risk outweighs the reward in this situation.


For what’s worth, I would be careful with any termination treatment. And as you pointed out, residue is an issue. If cleaning connection is necessary due to oxidized or tarnished copper (or other metals), I would make sure that there’s no residue left.
I would probably apply same care with volume pot blades.
(Side note) I would also stay clear from any contact “enhancement” solutions. Not sure if they are still pushing that snake oil on audiophile community or not. You most certainly will do more harm than good with those ridiculous “tweaks”.
These guys sell excellent step attenuators. Not sure which one has the most “fluid” operation out of what they offer….. but I think it was the Series Type.
https://khozmo.com/

Hope you get your issue resolved.


----------



## Tubewin (Jun 11, 2021)

Guys, theres a 20% sale going on the Burson website. 970 dollars for a brand new soloist 3x, sounds like a really good deal. I definitely would have jumped on that if I didn't purchase the GS-X. I'm curious to how these two amps would compare, but I'm more than happy with the sound from the GS-X to justify buying another HP amp.


----------



## K3cT

Guys, is the MK2 more open and detailed sounding than the Mini?


----------



## MacedonianHero

K3cT said:


> Guys, is the MK2 more open and detailed sounding than the Mini?


I think it is indeed. I prefer the tonality/musicality on the mini however. No wrong decisions here IMO.


----------



## jonathan c

K3cT said:


> Guys, is the MK2 more open and detailed sounding than the Mini?


Yes, but not by much. The MK-II is “brighter” and “cooler” than the Mini, again not by much.


----------



## justin w.

Just wanted to post an update for anyone waiting for a GS-X mini from the latest batch -- we've had some supply chain delays as many others have, but should have the circuit boards we need to finish orders arriving next week. Also, we should finally be getting the satin purple and satin grey panels/knobs we've been out of.


----------



## MacedonianHero

jonathan c said:


> Yes, but not by much. The MK-II is “brighter” and “cooler” than the Mini, again not by much.



I agree its definitely not huge, but definitely noticeable and IMO a step closer to "perfect" tonality. Love both however!


----------



## TheMiddleSky

K3cT said:


> Guys, is the MK2 more open and detailed sounding than the Mini?



Is MK2 warm enough for your Utopia?


----------



## K3cT

TheMiddleSky said:


> Is MK2 warm enough for your Utopia?



It's incredibly open and detailed but the upper mid and low treble seem boosted a bit. I think the R2R DAC that I used helps a bit. 😀


----------



## justin w.

justin w. said:


> Just wanted to post an update for anyone waiting for a GS-X mini from the latest batch -- we've had some supply chain delays as many others have, but should have the circuit boards we need to finish orders arriving next week. Also, we should finally be getting the satin purple and satin grey panels/knobs we've been out of.


Delivery of the satin grey/purple parts was delayed till tomorrow after the truck made no delivery attempt Friday..but all orders w/ those colors will be ready this week too.


----------



## Tubewin

So, I've been listening to the GS-X mini for awhile now, and let me just say, it's been an amazing experience. To me, the mini sounds better than the Singxer SA-1, but I have not tried using jumpers to bypass dc protection on the Singxer. As a side note I've learned that the sound does change on the mini depending on its current operating temperature. In my experience, the temperature needs to be in the "Goldilocks zone", neither too hot or too cold, for it to sound its best. I usually have my fan (aircom s6) on low and set on temperature activation. 
    It's an Immersive sound. Hearts strings being pulled, deeper connections being made, and spirits soaring is what I've come to expect when listening with the GS-X mini and a pair of resolving headphones (in my case it's the Stellia). There is a weight and realism to female vocals (I'm partial to female vocals) that stops me in my tracks... every time, but there's more. Alongside weight and fullness, there is refinement. You hear the vocal textures and nuances, whether it's grit or the delicate decay at the end of a note, in stunning clarity. This of course is dependent on the audio chain, but for me, the gs-x helps make it less about listlessly listening to music, and into more of an experience. I've had the gs-x mini since late May, so the "honeymoon phase" has been long past, but if you couldn't tell, I still very much adore the mini.
   The Singxer SA-1 does a lot of things well, and I would have no problems recommending it to anyone interested in a Class A type HP amplifier. In retrospect, if I had to gauge how close the Singxer was to the GS-X mini, I'd say its about 80% of the Mini. That 20% may be enough for some to justify purchasing the Mini and if you can swing it, I'd say do it. But the Singxer has very good price to performance value, especially considering you can make it sound even better by bypassing the DC protection circuit with jumpers. 
   I wanted to write a more indepth review and comparison on both amps, but to be honest, you're not losing with either amp. They share most of the same merits, albeit the GS-X does everything a little better. I do not see myself replacing the mini for a long time. It's just too convenient not having to swap tubes .

  Current setup: Amazon HD -> AQ Diamond USB -> Matrix Spdif 2 (Uptone LPS 1.2) -> RAL i2s cable -> Musician Pegasus R2R (SR Orange fuses) -> Silver Dragon XLR Interconnects -> GS-X Mini (ifi Supanova power cable into wall outlet) -> Moon Audio Black Dragon HP Cable -> Focal Stellia ( I have the computer and Uptone LPS 1.2 connected to a ifi powerstation). Soon to have a Stellar Power Plant 3 and a Zenwave PL-11 cable.


----------



## Zaek

Anyone knows if one can plug both single ended and balanced headphones together to listen?


----------



## thehutch

Zaek said:


> Anyone knows if one can plug both single ended and balanced headphones together to listen?


Do you mean plug both into the amp at the same time? Yes, but they might have very different output levels.


----------



## silversurfer616

Zaek said:


> Anyone knows if one can plug both single ended and balanced headphones together to listen?


Yes, you can.


----------



## Zaek

Thanks! Just order GSX mini (Satin black) yesterday. Can't wait!


----------



## tjdub

New mini owner here, does anyone have suggestions on a dac under 3k that pairs well together?

I'm currently considering either a Yggdrasil or a pontus as I love the r2r sound


----------



## Roasty

tjdub said:


> New mini owner here, does anyone have suggestions on a dac under 3k that pairs well together?
> 
> I'm currently considering either a Yggdrasil or a pontus as I love the r2r sound



How about the new holo spring 3?


----------



## tjdub

I'm not really dead set on any dac, I would get the holo if it synergizes well with the mini


----------



## parmiep

Anyone order one of these recently and hear back from Headamp? I ordered one in late July and have been trying to reach out to them about estimated production/delivery times given their 1-2 week turnaround quote on the product page, but I haven't heard anything since my purchase was confirmed. Anyone else speak tot hem recently to get a sense of order statuses and wait times? I don't mind waiting because I know they're often waiting for parts, just trying to get a sense of things.


----------



## thehutch

parmiep said:


> Anyone order one of these recently and hear back from Headamp? I ordered one in late July and have been trying to reach out to them about estimated production/delivery times given their 1-2 week turnaround quote on the product page, but I haven't heard anything since my purchase was confirmed. Anyone else speak tot hem recently to get a sense of order statuses and wait times? I don't mind waiting because I know they're often waiting for parts, just trying to get a sense of things.


You should call. Usually much slower with emails.


----------



## Tubewin

parmiep said:


> Anyone order one of these recently and hear back from Headamp? I ordered one in late July and have been trying to reach out to them about estimated production/delivery times given their 1-2 week turnaround quote on the product page, but I haven't heard anything since my purchase was confirmed. Anyone else speak tot hem recently to get a sense of order statuses and wait times? I don't mind waiting because I know they're often waiting for parts, just trying to get a sense of things.


I normally leave a message on their website chat service. They sometimes answer back relatively quickly, sometimes it can take a day or two. But yeah, calling them would probably be faster.


----------



## Tubewin

tjdub said:


> New mini owner here, does anyone have suggestions on a dac under 3k that pairs well together?
> 
> I'm currently considering either a Yggdrasil or a pontus as I love the r2r sound


I attempted to purchase a Yggdrasil A2 and a Gungnir Multibit... but the wait times kept getting longer and longer, so I had to cancel my order. Waited a month, and when they extended it again, I gave up. I've been using a Musician Pegasus R2R dac with my GS-X mini and it has been wonderful. Just purchased a Holo May KTE dac, looking forward to see how it is going to sound with the gs-x mini.


----------



## ebjred

parmiep said:


> Anyone order one of these recently and hear back from Headamp? I ordered one in late July and have been trying to reach out to them about estimated production/delivery times given their 1-2 week turnaround quote on the product page, but I haven't heard anything since my purchase was confirmed. Anyone else speak tot hem recently to get a sense of order statuses and wait times? I don't mind waiting because I know they're often waiting for parts, just trying to get a sense of things.


Ordered this month, delivery in two weeks as stated.


----------



## Zaek (Aug 23, 2021)

My GSX mini came after 11 days! Bought a Abyss Diana v2 to pair with it... Audio heaven!
Build like a tank and satin black looks amazing!


----------



## Cactus108

Those who have the Gsx Mini and any abyss headphone, is it worth getting the DACT attenuated version for the extra cash? Is there a discernable difference?


----------



## JelStIy

Considering this amp for pairing with the HD800s and Verite Closed. What DAC would you recommend? 

Also, I am planning to have it on my desk next to my computer. I realize it runs hot to the touch. Is it also uncomfortable to sit next to due to radiating heat? This is an air conditioned room.


----------



## godmax

JelStIy said:


> Considering this amp for pairing with the HD800s and Verite Closed. What DAC would you recommend?
> 
> Also, I am planning to have it on my desk next to my computer. I realize it runs hot to the touch. Is it also uncomfortable to sit next to due to radiating heat? This is an air conditioned room.


With the GS-X mini I use the Ares II and now also Gustard X26Pro, that behemoth of a DAC also gets equally hot as the mini itself, so I did add some active ventilation fans to my stack. But if you only operate the mini on top of something that does not dissipate heat alot, you can use it without extra ventilation (did that before).


----------



## JelStIy

godmax said:


> With the GS-X mini I use the Ares II and now also Gustard X26Pro, that behemoth of a DAC also gets equally hot as the mini itself, so I did add some active ventilation fans to my stack. But if you only operate the mini on top of something that does not dissipate heat alot, you can use it without extra ventilation (did that before).



Thanks, makes sense. Looking at your gear list, I noticed that you have the Zen Can in addition to the mini and the Singxer amp. I realize that the mini is literally 10 times more expensive than the Zen Can, but did you ever compare them directly? I am curious as the Zen Can is currently the only amp I own and I’d like to have a better idea what I’d gain by moving up to the Singxer or the mini.


----------



## greyforest

anybody know the signal input voltage limits？ i got a dac have 18v xlr outputs wondering if it’s gonna be a problem


----------



## Currawong

greyforest said:


> anybody know the signal input voltage limits？ i got a dac have 18v xlr outputs wondering if it’s gonna be a problem


XLR shouldn't be outputting more than 4V. If your DAC doubles as a pre-amp, maybe set the output to a sane level to work with the GS-X Mini?  What DAC is it anyway?


----------



## godmax

JelStIy said:


> Thanks, makes sense. Looking at your gear list, I noticed that you have the Zen Can in addition to the mini and the Singxer amp. I realize that the mini is literally 10 times more expensive than the Zen Can, but did you ever compare them directly? I am curious as the Zen Can is currently the only amp I own and I’d like to have a better idea what I’d gain by moving up to the Singxer or the mini.


The law of diminishing returns will especially apply with most audio gear upgrades. The CAN is already a very good and powerful headphone amp and you could easily life with that as your only amp (if power requirements are not a limiting factor). 

Opposite to many short-term reviews on the SA-1, I would categorize this amp as very neutral and transparent. The proclaimed 'warm' or "class-A" qualities are a bit overstated in my opinion, after having the amp running for several days you will not have this initial perceived boominess/warmish tilt any more, but that does not make the amp bad in any way, not at all. Sadly my SA-1 is still on its way back to China for replacement (did not power-up properly suddenly, hope the next will hold longer!). 

When I had my VC around, I did use it exclusively on the mini with the Ares II. If you are susceptible to audiophile curiosity and money is not a limiting factor it might be justifiable to go directly to the mini (but he will also not sound 10x better than the CAN). Otherwise stick with the CAN for now and decide later if you are really missing something. The SA-1 could be an upgrade in terms of power delivery and build quality and might be a minor step-up on transparency/clarity to the CAN. The mini has for me the best build quality, usability, finesse and XBass lite meatiness enabled by default.

Take everything I said with a grain of salt, there are also days where I just don't like my most expensive headphones on my 'best' amps at all, the human factor is such an unreliable part in the whole audio chain .


----------



## JelStIy

godmax said:


> The law of diminishing returns will especially apply with most audio gear upgrades. The CAN is already a very good and powerful headphone amp and you could easily life with that as your only amp (if power requirements are not a limiting factor).
> 
> Opposite to many short-term reviews on the SA-1, I would categorize this amp as very neutral and transparent. The proclaimed 'warm' or "class-A" qualities are a bit overstated in my opinion, after having the amp running for several days you will not have this initial perceived boominess/warmish tilt any more, but that does not make the amp bad in any way, not at all. Sadly my SA-1 is still on its way back to China for replacement (did not power-up properly suddenly, hope the next will hold longer!).
> 
> ...



Thanks for the very thoughtful reply — much appreciated!


----------



## greyforest

Currawong said:


> XLR shouldn't be outputting more than 4V. If your DAC doubles as a pre-amp, maybe set the output to a sane level to work with the GS-X Mini?  What DAC is it anywayit?


Hibiki sds is a pure dac and it outputs 15vpp, it works fine with mini.but when i turn volume to the max i hear some funny noises.


----------



## Currawong

greyforest said:


> Hibiki sds is a pure dac and it outputs 15vpp, it works fine with mini.but when i turn volume to the max i hear some funny noises.


The 15V output doesn't make sense at all. If it works with the Mini with the volume control at a reasonable level then you should be fine.


----------



## tkam

Cactus108 said:


> Those who have the Gsx Mini and any abyss headphone, is it worth getting the DACT attenuated version for the extra cash? Is there a discernable difference?


To me the biggest issue with the DACT is that it's only 24 steps so there's a pretty big jump in sound level between each step.  That can make it difficult to get the volume level just right.  I have the Alps pot on mine and it's great.



JelStIy said:


> Considering this amp for pairing with the HD800s and Verite Closed. What DAC would you recommend?
> 
> Also, I am planning to have it on my desk next to my computer. I realize it runs hot to the touch. Is it also uncomfortable to sit next to due to radiating heat? This is an air conditioned room.


It doesn't put out nearly enough heat to be an issue there.  While it's certainly warm to the touch, I wouldn't call it 'hot'.  For me I consider something 'hot to the touch' if I can't keep my hand on it for any decent length of time.  With the mini I can keep my hand on it indefintely.


----------



## tkam

greyforest said:


> Hibiki sds is a pure dac and it outputs 15vpp, it works fine with mini.but when i turn volume to the max i hear some funny noises.


I highly doubt it's output is more than 4-5V, if it's I'd consider it to be a bad design if it's not outright broken.  Having said, not sure I see the point of cranking the volume to listen for noise?  Every dac, amp, etc has _some_ level of noise.


----------



## buzzlulu

I had an early delivery GSX Mini w/DACT and lived with it for a few months.  I sent it back to Justin and asked him to pull out the DACT and replace it with the standard volume control. 24 steps is simply not enough imho. When I ordered my GSX MK2 last year I specifically requested a standard volume pot.


----------



## talmadge

godmax said:


> With the GS-X mini I use the Ares II and now also Gustard X26Pro, that behemoth of a DAC also gets equally hot as the mini itself, so I did add some active ventilation fans to my stack. But if you only operate the mini on top of something that does not dissipate heat alot, you can use it without extra ventilation (did that before).


So the GS-X mini and Ares II pair well together? I have an Ares II and have wanted to try the mini.


----------



## vonBaron

tkam said:


> To me the biggest issue with the DACT is that it's only 24 steps so there's a pretty big jump in sound level between each step.  That can make it difficult to get the volume level just right.  I have the Alps pot on mine and it's great.
> 
> 
> It doesn't put out nearly enough heat to be an issue there.  While it's certainly warm to the touch, I wouldn't call it 'hot'.  For me I consider something 'hot to the touch' if I can't keep my hand on it for any decent length of time.  With the mini I can keep my hand on it indefintely.


Yep, that lack of steps was one of reason why i sell my GS-X mini, almost always was too loud or to quiet.


----------



## godmax

talmadge said:


> So the GS-X mini and Ares II pair well together? I have an Ares II and have wanted to try the mini.


At least for me this works out very well (but you will find enough people here in the forum that might tell you the opposite).
I also had the Musician Pegasus, RME ADI-2 DAC, Cayin iDAC-6 MK2, M2Tech Young MKIII paired with the mini in the past, but always slightly preferred the Ares II in the end. The GS-X mini will not limit the characteristics of the source and even further enhances them. E.g. with my newest addition the Gustard X26 Pro I get more impact/faster transient response than with the Ares II, I like to have both options now at my disposal depending on my mood and headphone.


----------



## Currawong

The GS-X Mini definitely brings some life to slightly more mellow headphones like the D8000 Pro. The combo reminded me of listening with Susvaras on a speaker amp. It's not as grand and relaxing as the Luxman P-750u, but it sure does a great job with listening entertainment.


----------



## helljudgement

tkam said:


> I highly doubt it's output is more than 4-5V, if it's I'd consider it to be a bad design if it's not outright broken.  Having said, not sure I see the point of cranking the volume to listen for noise?  Every dac, amp, etc has _some_ level of noise.





Currawong said:


> The 15V output doesn't make sense at all. If it works with the Mini with the volume control at a reasonable level then you should be fine.


Unless I'm mistaken doesn't 15vpp equates to about 5Vrms which close to the XLR limit of 4Vrms?



greyforest said:


> Hibiki sds is a pure dac and it outputs 15vpp, it works fine with mini.but when i turn volume to the max i hear some funny noises.


If it comes with a preamp I'd recommend lowering the output of the dac.


----------



## greyforest

helljudgement said:


> Unless I'm mistaken doesn't 15vpp equates to about 5Vrms which close to the XLR limit of 4Vrms?
> 
> 
> If it comes with a preamp I'd recommend lowering the output of the dac.


It does not have a preamp stage and 15vpp is fixed, i think there is some reason behind the design.
and i am wondering if gsxmini can take it, already tried it and it works fine. But just for caution still like to know the input voltage limits


----------



## K3cT

I wonder if the Mini's bigger brother MK2 will receive power supply upgrade like the one that the Mini and Lite MK2 have?


----------



## Slim1970

K3cT said:


> I wonder if the Mini's bigger brother MK2 will receive power supply upgrade like the one that the Mini and Lite MK2 have?


Isn’t the power supply in the GS-X MK2 better than both of those? There‘s a power supply for each channel in GS-X MK2.


----------



## whitefang

greyforest said:


> It does not have a preamp stage and 15vpp is fixed, i think there is some reason behind the design.
> and i am wondering if gsxmini can take it, already tried it and it works fine. But just for caution still like to know the input voltage limits


direct quote from GSX mini question page at headlamp which should answer your question



> A: The volume control will attenuate high input signals, so you don't have to worry about that, but a source level that is too high will not give you much adjustment range on the volume control. If your player's output is adjustable, we would recommend first trying a max level between 1V and 3V for the RCA outputs.


therefore as long as you keep it at lower level that you don't hear the distortion it should be fine.

that said, the designer of the DAC might believe the high output is better for whatever reasons, but give user no option to attenuate such high level signal is totally non sense. It is just cheaping out.


----------



## thehutch

K3cT said:


> I wonder if the Mini's bigger brother MK2 will receive power supply upgrade like the one that the Mini and Lite MK2 have?


Don’t you mean you wonder if the Mini will get an external power supply option like the MK2 and the Lite?


----------



## Currawong

helljudgement said:


> Unless I'm mistaken doesn't 15vpp equates to about 5Vrms which close to the XLR limit of 4Vrms?


That explains it. So there's no problem here other than a confusion as to where the number came from. greyforest initially just stated "18V" then "15V".  The manufacturer seems to be using figures that are just going to confuse people.


----------



## helljudgement

Currawong said:


> That explains it. So there's no problem here other than a confusion as to where the number came from. greyforest initially just stated "18V" then "15V".  The manufacturer seems to be using figures that are just going to confuse people.


Indeed it's confusing and unnecessary. I don't really see a need for consumer products having more than the standard 2v for RCA or 4v for XLR. I've blown a pair of hd800 from plugging into my amp without first checking the source output. Luckily it was still within warranty and I can have the drivers replaced but definitely not recommended. 


greyforest said:


> It does not have a preamp stage and 15vpp is fixed, i think there is some reason behind the design.
> and i am wondering if gsxmini can take it, already tried it and it works fine. But just for caution still like to know the input voltage limits


Not heard of the dac before so can't say for sure but it should be fine as long as you're not maxing your amp's volume.


----------



## K3cT

@Slim1970 @thehutch 
To clarify I mean whether the MK2 will get the more advanced power supply design that the Mini and external PS unit for the Lite MK2 have.


----------



## greyforest

curious about how burson 3x compared to gsx mini


----------



## Tubewin

Tylerseclectic has a new impression video on the gs-x mini.


----------



## Slim1970

K3cT said:


> @Slim1970 @thehutch
> To clarify I mean whether the MK2 will get the more advanced power supply design that the Mini and external PS unit for the Lite MK2 have.


Gotcha, if improvements or redesign is made hopefully there will be an option to upgrade.


----------



## Tubewin

Slim1970 said:


> Gotcha, if improvements or redesign is made hopefully there will be an option to upgrade.


I messaged Justin on the Headamp chat system. I asked if there would be any updates or upgrades planned for the GS-X MK2 and he said,"Hi, No, we arent making any changes".

So it does not look like there are going to be any changes for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Renegadeblue

Kind of a random question but curious if anyone knows if Headamp typically does any kind of Black Friday deals on the GSX Mini or their other amps?


----------



## Slim1970

Tubewin said:


> I messaged Justin on the Headamp chat system. I asked if there would be any updates or upgrades planned for the GS-X MK2 and he said,"Hi, No, we arent making any changes".
> 
> So it does not look like there are going to be any changes for the foreseeable future.


I’m not worried in the slightest. The GS-X MK2 sounds unbelievable in its current state.


----------



## Tubewin

Slim1970 said:


> I’m not worried in the slightest. The GS-X MK2 sounds unbelievable in its current state.


Anyone know how the mk2 compares to the luxman p750u?


----------



## Slim1970

Tubewin said:


> Anyone know how the mk2 compares to the luxman p750u?


I owned both and they are two different sounding amps. If you want a clean, dynamic, fast sound with great attack go for the GS-X MK2. It also the most transparent amp I've ever heard. The Luxman is more natural, warmer sounding. What's crazy about the Luxman sound is that even though it's warmer sounding, it doesn't lack clarity, dynamics or soundstage. The soundstage is deep and wide. The Luxman is one of the musical amps I've heard. It just lacks the ultimate transparency, resolve, and clarity compared to the GS-X MK2.


----------



## buzzlulu

Dissenting view here.  I own the GSX MK2 and GSX Mini, owned the Moon 430HA - and had the HPA4, V281 and V550 here on demo - and the DNA Stratus now on demo with a DNA Stellaris ordered.  The Luxman was a disappointment when I had it in on demo.  Magnificent build quality - not overly impressed with the sound.  I also did not care for the digital LEUCA volume control.

As always your mileage may vary


----------



## Tubewin (Sep 3, 2021)

I deleted this post to prevent misunderstandings.


----------



## K3cT

Tubewin said:


> I was seriously considering purchasing the GS-X MK2, until I saw this https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/extremely-boring-headamp-gs-x-mk2.9253/. I don't think I would enjoy an overly sterile amp. I don't want a THX amp... was really banking on the luxman p750u as well. Looks like the search continues.



Have you heard it though? It's fun to speculate but nothing beats first hand experience.


----------



## Tubewin

K3cT said:


> Have you heard it though? It's fun to speculate but nothing beats first hand experience.


True, but I look for other people's subjective impressions to help me decide whether or not I should take the plunge. Their first hand experiences help. The MK2 being overly analytical seems to be a reoccurring theme. I want a more transparent amp to pair with the May KTE, but not something overly analytical or sterile. I had hoped that the MK2 would be in that "Goldilocks" zone. The May KTE will be arriving in a few weeks, so I won't know how it will pair with my gsx mini for awhile. There was someone who commented on that MK2 classified listing saying that the mini is "utter garbage" with the May (broke my heart). Well, still searching around. Curious on how the Holo Bliss is going to sound.


----------



## Slim1970 (Sep 2, 2021)

Tubewin said:


> I was seriously considering purchasing the GS-X MK2, until I saw this https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/extremely-boring-headamp-gs-x-mk2.9253/. I don't think I would enjoy an overly sterile amp. I don't want a THX amp... was really banking on the luxman p750u as well. Looks like the search continues.


There is nothing sterile about the sound of the GS-X MK2. It’s the most true to the source amp I’ve heard, which is what I wanted. I have mine hooked up to a Chord Dave. If there ever was going to be signs of cold, sterile or analytical I would hear it with this amp. Instead, the GS-X is just amplifying the signal like a good amp should. The notes are weighted, the sound is spacious, dynamic, punchy with excellent P.R.A.T. If you want to hear what the Holo May KTE can do then I would think you want a amp as transparent as the GS-X MK2 or a Benchmark HPA4. That way you hear what your source is truly doing.

The Luxman has a sound and is not nearly as transparent as the GS-X MK2. When I hooked my Dave up to the Luxman, the drop off in sound quality and transparency could immediately be heard. This was not the case with GS-X MK2. If you want some flavor to your sound the Luxman is very hard to beat. If you want something more true to the source, the GS-X MK2 is hard to beat.


----------



## DisguisedPikachu

My GS-X Mini is arriving next week (very excited)!
I was wondering (still relative new to highend headphone world) can I hotswap headphones with this amplifier safely?
Like unplug/plug headphones while it's turned on


----------



## Tubewin

DisguisedPikachu said:


> My GS-X Mini is arriving next week (very excited)!
> I was wondering (still relative new to highend headphone world) can I hotswap headphones with this amplifier safely?
> Like unplug/plug headphones while it's turned on


I normally put the volume down all the way and make sure nothing is playing before I swap headphones from the gs-x mini. I don't turn on the amp with my headphones plugged in and I don't leave my headphones plugged in when I'm turning off the amp.


----------



## SnowRang3r

DisguisedPikachu said:


> My GS-X Mini is arriving next week (very excited)!
> I was wondering (still relative new to highend headphone world) can I hotswap headphones with this amplifier safely?
> Like unplug/plug headphones while it's turned on


4pin XLR is technically safer than a lot of the other connectors out there (since each connector has its own spot and isn’t going past multiple connectors when plugging in or out) but I’ve still gotten in the habit of turning everything down when doing so. 

Enjoy your new amp!


----------



## justin w. (Sep 3, 2021)

Yes the GS-X mk2 was designed to be as neutral as possible, an analytical amp. This works great with headphones that have lots of flavor of their own that you might not want to mix with other flavors - such as a lot of Audeze, Meze Empyrean etc (also works great as a pre-amp with classic/vintage style speakers). With a very analyticalheadphone like the Senn HD800S, it may be too much of the same for some people who would prefer to tame this headphone with a tube amp, while some others like the analytical+analytical combo. The GS-X mini was designed to be warmer sounding compared to mk2, so I can recommend either amp depending on what someone is looking for. Also, generally when seeing online reviews/impressions, remember many people are playing to certain communities/cliques that you or I may not be aware of - this is true of both positive and negative impressions on pretty much everything


----------



## joe

*MOD NOTE: *I removed a few posts.Let's be civil, guys.


----------



## justin w.

SnowRang3r said:


> 4pin XLR is technically safer than a lot of the other connectors out there (since each connector has its own spot and isn’t going past multiple connectors when plugging in or out) but I’ve still gotten in the habit of turning everything down when doing so.
> 
> Enjoy your new amp!


True, inserting/removing a 1/4" plug can momentarily short the outputs of the amp. If audio is playing and at a loud enough level, this can be problematic. Some amps will instantaneously combust, the GS-X mini is not one with this problem, but to be truly safe, I agree w/ turning volume down.


----------



## Zaek

Btw guys, try switching powercords to try. I been using Nordost frey2 powercord for a week on my GSX mini. When I switch to Nordost Valhalla 2 powercord,  the improvement was quite significant. Didn't know powercord can affect my gsx mini that much.


----------



## Astral Abyss

Zaek said:


> Btw guys, try switching powercords to try. I been using Nordost frey2 powercord for a week on my GSX mini. When I switch to Nordost Valhalla 2 powercord,  the improvement was quite significant. Didn't know powercord can affect my gsx mini that much.


I can't justify a power cord that costs 2x as much as my amp.  I'd rather buy a new amp.


----------



## Tubewin

Zaek said:


> Btw guys, try switching powercords to try. I been using Nordost frey2 powercord for a week on my GSX mini. When I switch to Nordost Valhalla 2 powercord,  the improvement was quite significant. Didn't know powercord can affect my gsx mini that much.


I wonder how it compares with zenwave power cables like the pcr or psr models. I own a pl-11 with upgraded connectors and it sounds really good on my source, not as good on my amp. I'm looking to get a psr-11 or pcr-11 for my gs-x mini, but the nordost cables seem interesting.


----------



## Zaek

Astral Abyss said:


> I can't justify a power cord that costs 2x as much as my amp. I'd rather buy a new amp.


I was in the same situation previously. But somehow, I got over it. A good powercord will almost never spoilt (if u take care of it), where as all electronic will fail eventually.


----------



## Clsmooth391 (Sep 12, 2021)

Please drop a PM if anyone has a GSX Mini for sale.


----------



## DisguisedPikachu (Sep 13, 2021)

My GS-X Mini arrived last Friday, here to share my thoughts after using it very actively for 3 days.
Im coming from an entry level JDS Labs EL Amp II and using the amp with an Abyss Diana V2.
I'm still new to the highend audio world (had my Diana V2 for a year now) and I haven't listened to much different gear.

The first thing I noticed when listening to the GS-X mini is that my music feels a lot bigger, this was very noticeable in all songs I listened to.
Lower frequencies also feel like they hit harder than with my old Amp II (which was a pain point with my old amp, music didn't feel that alive).
Honestly I didn't expect the change to as big as it is, but my music feels so much 'smoother' and alive while hearing all the detail in the music.

Build quality is super and it breaths boutique. Also one of the reasons why I chose this amp over some other amps with similar specs.
The DACT volume knob is very very fun to play with ^^"

Really glad American assembled products like this exist in a IMO reasonable price point!


----------



## Tubewin

DisguisedPikachu said:


> My GS-X Mini arrived last Friday, here to share my thoughts after using it very actively for 3 days.
> Im coming from an entry level JDS Labs EL Amp II and using the amp with an Abyss Diana V2.
> I'm still new to the highend audio world (had my Diana V2 for a year now) and I haven't listened to much different gear.
> 
> ...


What gain do you have your gs-x mini on? I've noticed that even with volumes being similar, I prefer hi gain. Hi gain does raise the noise floor slightly (I can hear very very faint background noise on hi gain, completely disappears when listening to music) but it also makes everything I listen to sound more lively, dynamic, and a touch "sweeter". Lo gain with the Utopia sounded a little dry and less enjoyable, but it had a lower noise floor which gave way for more treble detail. As a side note, I could not use the Stellia's on Hi gain. The background noise was clearly more audible on the 35ohm set of cans. Lo gain was perfect for the Stellia. Strangely enough, Hi gain sounded really good on my focal clear mg's, which were rated at 55ohms (only 20 more than the Stellia).


----------



## vonBaron

When i have GS-X mini i get the same feeling.


----------



## thehutch

Tubewin said:


> What gain do you have your gs-x mini on? I've noticed that even with volumes being similar, I prefer hi gain. Hi gain does raise the noise floor slightly (I can hear very very faint background noise on hi gain, completely disappears when listening to music) but it also makes everything I listen to sound more lively, dynamic, and a touch "sweeter". Lo gain with the Utopia sounded a little dry and less enjoyable, but it had a lower noise floor which gave way for more treble detail. As a side note, I could not use the Stellia's on Hi gain. The background noise was clearly more audible on the 35ohm set of cans. Lo gain was perfect for the Stellia. Strangely enough, Hi gain sounded really good on my focal clear mg's, which were rated at 55ohms (only 20 more than the Stellia).


I agree – high gain delivers a fuller sound on most headphones. I use low gain only on very sensitive headphones.


----------



## Slim1970

thehutch said:


> I agree – high gain delivers a fuller sound on most headphones. I use low gain only on very sensitive headphones.


It’s the same way on the GS-X MK2. I prefer listening on high gain with most headphones. The sound is just more dynamic, lively and full.


----------



## DisguisedPikachu (Sep 14, 2021)

Tubewin said:


> What gain do you have your gs-x mini on? I've noticed that even with volumes being similar, I prefer hi gain. Hi gain does raise the noise floor slightly (I can hear very very faint background noise on hi gain, completely disappears when listening to music) but it also makes everything I listen to sound more lively, dynamic, and a touch "sweeter". Lo gain with the Utopia sounded a little dry and less enjoyable, but it had a lower noise floor which gave way for more treble detail. As a side note, I could not use the Stellia's on Hi gain. The background noise was clearly more audible on the 35ohm set of cans. Lo gain was perfect for the Stellia. Strangely enough, Hi gain sounded really good on my focal clear mg's, which were rated at 55ohms (only 20 more than the Stellia).


With my Diana V2s Im always using the Hi gain. Like you said; the music sounds way more lively and dynamic in this mode!
The Diana's are at quite low sensitivity at 91 dB/mw, I dont hear noise in the Hi gain with these cans.


----------



## Currawong

It might be an audible illusion, as our perception of different frequencies change with loudness. Almost all amps aren't audibly different at different gain settings in other than in loudness.


----------



## K3cT

I thought the perceived change has something to do with how the feedback characteristic changes with different gain setting?


----------



## Tubewin

Currawong said:


> It might be an audible illusion, as our perception of different frequencies change with loudness. Almost all amps aren't audibly different at different gain settings in other than in loudness.


I don't know... volume matched, it sounds different. Even having the low gain volume audibly higher than the high gain, the high gain still sounds better (to me).


----------



## Currawong

Tubewin said:


> I don't know... volume matched, it sounds different. Even having the low gain volume audibly higher than the high gain, the high gain still sounds better (to me).


I went and had a listen after volume matching and you're right -- low gain sounds a bit more muted in dynamics as well, even at a higher volume. That was unexpected.


----------



## greyforest

high gain is much better, you can feel the punch


----------



## acguitar84

I've been listening on my Utopia's with the low gain on - switched to high and it seems punchier to me as well.


----------



## Tubewin

Currawong said:


> I went and had a listen after volume matching and you're right -- low gain sounds a bit more muted in dynamics as well, even at a higher volume. That was unexpected.


I appreciate that you were willing to take the time to A/B. Still waiting on that Chord Dave Pt 2!


----------



## thehutch

Currawong said:


> I went and had a listen after volume matching and you're right -- low gain sounds a bit more muted in dynamics as well, even at a higher volume. That was unexpected.


So glad my ears aren’t broken. I’m not very good at picking up subtle changes, but this one really jumped out at me. Even on sensitive headphones I notice the difference. It seems to apply to both planars and dynamics.


----------



## thehutch

I wonder if @justin w. could weigh in here on why we’re noticing this difference between low and high gain, even volume matched. What’s going on to make the high gain setting more dynamic and full sounding?


----------



## Tubewin

thehutch said:


> I wonder if @justin w. could weigh in here on why we’re noticing this difference between low and high gain, even volume matched. What’s going on to make the high gain setting more dynamic and full sounding?


I'm just glad it sounds as good as it does on high gain. Makes me wonder if the gsx mk2 can benefit as much from high gain as the mini.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

thehutch said:


> I wonder if @justin w. could weigh in here on why we’re noticing this difference between low and high gain, even volume matched. What’s going on to make the high gain setting more dynamic and full sounding?



Happen on every single amp with gain selector that I ever tried (which is plenty). Wondering what make this effect as well...


----------



## helljudgement

Currawong said:


> I went and had a listen after volume matching and you're right -- low gain sounds a bit more muted in dynamics as well, even at a higher volume. That was unexpected.


Has it something to do with the output impedance? On one of my tube amp switching between H/L gain does have a subtle effect albeit unnoticeable change on it's output impedance and this was listed in it's spec sheet.


----------



## GoldenOne

Couldn't seem to find any measurements of it about so this might be the first. Put some up here: https://goldensound.audio/2021/09/30/headamp-gs-x-mini-headphone-amplifier-measurements/

Sounding brilliant so far. Bit soft with susvara but Arya and HD800S are  

will be interesting to see how this compares to OOR


----------



## KaiserTK

Ferrum OOR + Hypsos to me was a bit too harsh in the upper-mids and I had a hard time listening to it with a couple different sources. Definitely less veiled and cleaner sounding than Mini, but timbre seemed a more unnatural and certainly less warm.

Hard to comment on smaller details as I only tried it for about half an hour in show conditions, but these were my first impressions.


----------



## K3cT

Isn't OOR in the higher price bracket anyway?


----------



## whitefang (Oct 3, 2021)

KaiserTK said:


> Ferrum OOR + Hypsos to me was a bit too harsh in the upper-mids and I had a hard time listening to it with a couple different sources. Definitely less veiled and cleaner sounding than Mini, but timbre seemed a more unnatural and certainly less warm.
> 
> Hard to comment on smaller details as I only tried it for about half an hour in show conditions, but these were my first impressions.



I got a chance to try it with OOR too. I pretty much agree with you.
I wouldn't call the OOR more transparent though, but "faster" sounding, very crisp.
GSX mini is the traditional class A sound, smooth and organic, and is as transparent as  it could get.
the OOR actually reminds me of the THX789, even the look and feel somewhat like it. of course a super buffed one. and it does not run warm like the mini.

They are the same price point, OOR and GSX mini are both ~2k
OOR with external PSU is ~3k which is at same price point with GSX mk2

I like the sound of both, but for the price I'd pick GSX mini any day for the build and finish.
and would pick the HPA4 if I go for the "faster" type of sound, as the benchmark also has a better finish.


----------



## NoNameNPC

What about soundstage wide/depth on mini?


----------



## Tubewin (Oct 22, 2021)

GoldenOne said:


> Couldn't seem to find any measurements of it about so this might be the first. Put some up here: https://goldensound.audio/2021/09/30/headamp-gs-x-mini-headphone-amplifier-measurements/
> 
> Sounding brilliant so far. Bit soft with susvara but Arya and HD800S are
> 
> will be interesting to see how this compares to OOR


Hey just saw your review on the mini. Thanks for another great review. Did you pair the mini with the holo? How did you find that pairing? What amp is your favorite when paired with the Holo May? Thanks.


----------



## GoldenOne

Tubewin said:


> Hey just saw your review on the mini. Thanks for another great review. Did you pair the mini with the holo? How did you find that pairing? What amp is your favorite when paired with the Holo May? Thanks.


I've tried the mini with a few different DACs whilst it was here. May, Bartok, x26 pro.

My personal fav amp is the AHB2 but it requires a preamp


----------



## Tubewin

GoldenOne said:


> I've tried the mini with a few different DACs whilst it was here. May, Bartok, x26 pro.
> 
> My personal fav amp is the AHB2 but it requires a preamp


Did you find the Holo and mini pairing a little off?


----------



## GoldenOne

Tubewin said:


> Did you find the Holo and mini pairing a little off?


So I can't really explain why, but I did seem to find some 'odd' behaviour when using it with high output dacs. This occurred on both the may and the bartok. But then turning output level down a bit with dsp vol control fixes the issue

Didnt see anything particularly unusual with a few quick measurements but unfortunately it's gone back to the owner now so can't test thoroughly.

So I guess what I'd say is its not the may pairing, but more just the gsx mini doesn't seem to like >4v output dacs that much I guess?


----------



## Tubewin

GoldenOne said:


> So I can't really explain why, but I did seem to find some 'odd' behaviour when using it with high output dacs. This occurred on both the may and the bartok. But then turning output level down a bit with dsp vol control fixes the issue
> 
> Didnt see anything particularly unusual with a few quick measurements but unfortunately it's gone back to the owner now so can't test thoroughly.
> 
> So I guess what I'd say is its not the may pairing, but more just the gsx mini doesn't seem to like >4v output dacs that much I guess?


I think the answer might be to put the mini on low gain when paired with the Holo May. I've been listening to the mini on high gain with the holo this entire time. I was not impressed... until a few hours ago, I accidentally had my gain set on low, and was wondering if it was starting to finally burn in. I was so accustomed to high gain while using the Pegasus r2r dac that I never considered that the May would sound better on low gain. Could that be from the difference in voltage?


----------



## realmassy

I’m currently using a Manley Absolute (which I love) but I want to add a solid state amplifier for those days when I don’t want to switch the tube amp, maybe for a shorter listening session. My main headphones are the Meze Empyrean and I want to add a HD800s.
I’ve narrowed down my list to the Ferrum OOR, the FluxLabs FA10 or 12, the Burson Soloist and the GS-X mini. The Violectric HPA 550 is also a contender but it’s more expensive. 
I have a Burson Conductor on my other desk setup, so I’m not too keen on the Soloist…the Conductor is great but I’d like something different.
The Ferrum is quite new and some owners have reported problems…also I would probably end up getting the dedicated PSU, which is pretty expensive.
The Fluxlab is great on paper, reviews are almost unanimously positive, but oh boy is it ugly!
I can’t find any cons on the GS-X mini!! and it works as preamp, which is a plus, as my DAC doesn’t like having two amps connected as the same time. Am I missing anything? Anything else I should consider?


----------



## Currawong (Oct 28, 2021)

GoldenOne said:


> So I guess what I'd say is its not the may pairing, but more just the gsx mini doesn't seem to like >4v output dacs that much I guess?


Just saw this, and while I haven't checked the GS-X Mini, while most amps have their volume control directly wired to the inputs, others have the volume control after the initial gain stage for lower distortion. That makes it readily possible to overload the amp, something you can't do if the volume is on the input.


----------



## jonathan c

GoldenOne said:


> So I guess what I'd say is its not the may pairing, but more just the gsx mini doesn't seem to like >4v output dacs that much I guess?


I owned a GSX-Mini (sold towards a Linear Tube Audio MZ3) which was connected by XLR cables to the balanced ‘outs’ of the Mojo Audio EVO Mystique DAC. The output voltage from the EVO is: 2.5 (SE) and 5.0 (BAL). I never had a problem between the EVO and the Mini.


----------



## GoldenOne

jonathan c said:


> I owned a GSX-Mini (sold towards a Linear Tube Audio MZ3) which was connected by XLR cables to the balanced ‘outs’ of the Mojo Audio EVO Mystique DAC. The output voltage from the EVO is: 2.5 (SE) and 5.0 (BAL). I never had a problem between the EVO and the Mini.


It was never 'problematic' as such.
I just noticed that with the bartok for example, having the outputs set to 6v sounded harsher with the mini than when it was set to 2v. But the same was not the case on other amps.

Not really a problem though as one can just add a few dB headroom on your dac and you're good


----------



## whitefang (Oct 28, 2021)

realmassy said:


> I’m currently using a Manley Absolute (which I love) but I want to add a solid state amplifier for those days when I don’t want to switch the tube amp, maybe for a shorter listening session. My main headphones are the Meze Empyrean and I want to add a HD800s.
> I’ve narrowed down my list to the Ferrum OOR, the FluxLabs FA10 or 12, the Burson Soloist and the GS-X mini. The Violectric HPA 550 is also a contender but it’s more expensive.
> I have a Burson Conductor on my other desk setup, so I’m not too keen on the Soloist…the Conductor is great but I’d like something different.
> The Ferrum is quite new and some owners have reported problems…also I would probably end up getting the dedicated PSU, which is pretty expensive.
> ...


Yes, you need to consider which color faceplate you are going get for your GSX mini


----------



## whitefang

I do notice the GSX mk2/GSX mini does not like high level line signal, input or output, not sure why.

If you get some really high input from DAC, or use the preamp output of other amp, crank up the volume and feed into GSX mini, it will sound "hot" and harsh.
likewise if you use the preamp output of GSX mini on high gain, turn the volume to near max and connect to other amps. It also sounded bad the same way.

But when driving my HE-6, on high gain I turn the volume to near max and use it as a speaker there was no problem with the sound.


----------



## Astral Abyss

realmassy said:


> I’m currently using a Manley Absolute (which I love) but I want to add a solid state amplifier for those days when I don’t want to switch the tube amp, maybe for a shorter listening session. My main headphones are the Meze Empyrean and I want to add a HD800s.
> I’ve narrowed down my list to the Ferrum OOR, the FluxLabs FA10 or 12, the Burson Soloist and the GS-X mini. The Violectric HPA 550 is also a contender but it’s more expensive.
> I have a Burson Conductor on my other desk setup, so I’m not too keen on the Soloist…the Conductor is great but I’d like something different.
> The Ferrum is quite new and some owners have reported problems…also I would probably end up getting the dedicated PSU, which is pretty expensive.
> ...


I don't think it's ugly.  Looks as good as my satin blue Mini...


----------



## realmassy

Astral Abyss said:


> I don't think it's ugly.  Looks as good as my satin blue Mini...


They definitely have something in common, you are right! Maybe it’s the silver knob that bothers me LOL
Other than aesthetics, which of the two units is your favourite? Any substantial difference?


----------



## KojiCO

GoldenOne said:


> I've tried the mini with a few different DACs whilst it was here. May, Bartok, x26 pro.
> 
> My personal fav amp is the AHB2 but it requires a preamp





GoldenOne said:


> I've tried the mini with a few different DACs whilst it was here. May, Bartok, x26 pro.
> 
> My personal fav amp is the AHB2 but it requires a preamp


----------



## KojiCO

GoldenOne said:


> I've tried the mini with a few different DACs whilst it was here. May, Bartok, x26 pro.
> 
> My personal fav amp is the AHB2 but it requires a preamp





GoldenOne said:


> I've tried the mini with a few different DACs whilst it was here. May, Bartok, x26 pro.
> 
> My personal fav amp is the AHB2 but it requires a preamp


----------



## alekc

realmassy said:


> I’m currently using a Manley Absolute (which I love) but I want to add a solid state amplifier for those days when I don’t want to switch the tube amp, maybe for a shorter listening session. My main headphones are the Meze Empyrean and I want to add a HD800s.
> I’ve narrowed down my list to the Ferrum OOR, the FluxLabs FA10 or 12, the Burson Soloist and the GS-X mini. The Violectric HPA 550 is also a contender but it’s more expensive.
> I have a Burson Conductor on my other desk setup, so I’m not too keen on the Soloist…the Conductor is great but I’d like something different.
> The Ferrum is quite new and some owners have reported problems…also I would probably end up getting the dedicated PSU, which is pretty expensive.
> ...


@realmassy  I have currently Burson Soloist in one of my systems and honestly speaking if you already have Conductor and you are looking for something else, I would not follow Burson path. While Soloist is great for some rock tracks (and even some very particular jazz recordings) due to its natural speed and kind of clarity I miss this magic bit that makes you fall in love with it. Adding to it: too sensitive volume knob and hiss on medium and high gain with some headphones (not IEMs!) I'd rather look for something else. 

I think that Ferrum OOR is over hyped and well overpriced especially considering that manufacture says it sounds awesome only with additional power supply, which is again overpriced for me. There are also some quality issues. 

I can't tell anything about FluxLabs but for me the only true contenders from your list are: GS-X Mini and Violectric. Considering they are manufactured in US and Germany I would say their pricing is honest and so is the quality. Personally I would probably get GS-X Mini long time ago if I only would be able to listen to it. It has all the features I need, I like the design, people who had it (not so called "professional" reviewers) in the past says only good things about it. I'd go with standard ALPS RK27 instead of 24 step DACT since I like to heave more headroom. Just 2 cents... 

Have fun selecting your best next amp mate!


----------



## Astral Abyss

realmassy said:


> They definitely have something in common, you are right! Maybe it’s the silver knob that bothers me LOL
> Other than aesthetics, which of the two units is your favourite? Any substantial difference?


You can get the knob in black.  I just liked the silver on blue.

I really like them both.  For having less power, the GS-X mini can drive pretty much anything.  I like the balanced design and pre-outs on the mini.  The size is easier to accommodate on a desk.  The FA-10 is pretty bare-bones, but packs a lot of value for the price.  They both sound excellent.  Both have very quiet backgrounds with sensitive headphones.


----------



## cdanguyen08

jonathan c said:


> I owned a GSX-Mini (sold towards a Linear Tube Audio MZ3) which was connected by XLR cables to the balanced ‘outs’ of the Mojo Audio EVO Mystique DAC. The output voltage from the EVO is: 2.5 (SE) and 5.0 (BAL). I never had a problem between the EVO and the Mini.


How was the jump from the GSX-mini to the MZ3?


----------



## Tubewin

jonathan c said:


> I owned a GSX-Mini (sold towards a Linear Tube Audio MZ3) which was connected by XLR cables to the balanced ‘outs’ of the Mojo Audio EVO Mystique DAC. The output voltage from the EVO is: 2.5 (SE) and 5.0 (BAL). I never had a problem between the EVO and the Mini.


Well, the Holo May is 2.9v SE and 5.8v xlr, so the May does throw out more volts.


----------



## jonathan c

cdanguyen08 said:


> How was the jump from the GSX-mini to the MZ3?


Check private message for my reply.


----------



## Roasty

jonathan c said:


> Check private message for my reply.



Could u cut and paste the message to me too please? I'm also interested to know.


----------



## alekc

Roasty said:


> Could u cut and paste the message to me too please? I'm also interested to know.


I'd love to learn those details too please. Especially right now when I think I've found my next headphone amp.


----------



## thehutch

jonathan c said:


> Check private message for my reply.


Also interested to your answer


----------



## cdanguyen08

Looks like ya you got quite a few posts to send out =) @jonathan c


----------



## jonathan c

I will say that while I owned the GSX-mini, l loved its sound, its build quality, its appearance. I was in audio heaven. The best _sonic _coupling that I had was the GSX-mini + Rosson Audio RAD-0. But issues of comfort could not be solved. Then came tubes…


----------



## tamleo

jonathan c said:


> I will say that while I owned the GSX-mini, l loved its sound, its build quality, its appearance. I was in audio heaven. The best _sonic _coupling that I had was the GSX-mini + Rosson Audio RAD-0. But issues of comfort could not be solved. Then came tubes…


How is the mini compared to your fa22? Tks


----------



## realmassy

Anyone pairing the Mini with a Denafrips DAC?


----------



## shafat777

realmassy said:


> Anyone pairing the Mini with a Denafrips DAC?


I have a mini that I sometimes run with a pontus 2 dac


----------



## IZONE

Hello GS-X mini owners. So I've read through like 80% of this thread and still a bit confused as to the Mini's capabilities with the Susvara. I think initially there were a lot of positive comments about the Mini being able to drive the Susvara well but as time passed there are some negative comments, especially with a certain reviewer calling it "soft". I would like to get any current opinions from people who own the Susvara with Mini or have auditioned it extensively. Thanks in advance


----------



## realmassy

shafat777 said:


> I have a mini that I sometimes run with a pontus 2 dac


Thanks. All good? How do you like them together? I have a Venus II and have a minor concern about the higher-than-usual output impedance of the Denafrips DACs


----------



## jonathan c (Nov 11, 2021)

realmassy said:


> Thanks. All good? How do you like them together? I have a Venus II and have a minor concern about the higher-than-usual output impedance of the Denafrips DACs


Do you mean the higher than usual output ‘voltage’? DACs are typically 2V single-end, 4V balanced. [The Mojo Audio EVO Mystique is 2.5 / 5.0; the Holo Spring, I believe, is 2.9 / 5.8.]


----------



## realmassy

jonathan c said:


> Do you mean the higher than usual output ‘voltage’? DACs are typically 2V single-end, 4V balanced. [The Mojo Audio EVO Mystique is 2.5 / 5.0; the Holo Spring, I believe, is 2.9 / 5.8.]


No, impedance. 
A good ratio input-output impedance should be 10:1, the Denafrips DACs have a higher than usual impedance. For example the Pontus, Venus and Terminator have 1233 ohm on the XLR outputs, and the Ares even higher, 2400 ohm.

The Sonnet Morpheus, to give an example, have just 100 ohm on both RCA and XLR, the Holo Spring about 200 ohm.
It sounds like the Denafrips DACs would probably work better with a proper preamp, rather than a headphone amp. 

The Mini according to the specs on the website have a input impedance of 10kohm…so it’s borderline…but have no idea if all of this has an effect on the sound, never experienced before. And that’s why I was asking for ’clues’ in the sound…


----------



## Currawong

I didn't talk about the Susvaras though. I'm thinking of doing an updated review of the Susvaras themselves with all the amps I have here.


----------



## Gavin C4

Currawong said:


> I didn't talk about the Susvaras though. I'm thinking of doing an updated review of the Susvaras themselves with all the amps I have here.




 The GSX mini must be a solid choice for an totl amp for most head-fiers out there.  Given GSX mini’s good reputation, many of us can grab this amp and be happy for years. Thank you for your review, I got a Luxman P750u right here and I was iching if I should by another amp for example the GSX mini. But you reminded me about the diminishing return issue. I think I should save it for other upgrades.


----------



## K3cT

I wish I can hear the Mini one of these days. Its bigger brother the MK2 seems to sound very different after all based on the recent video reviews from @Currawong and @GoldenOne.


----------



## Slim1970

K3cT said:


> I wish I can hear the Mini one of these days. Its bigger brother the MK2 seems to sound very different after all based on the recent video reviews from @Currawong and @GoldenOne.


Just curious, what do think the GS-X Mini can do that the GS-X MK2 can't do?


----------



## shafat777

Can any gs-mini owner plz tell me if they can tell any sq difference between single ended and balanced inputs? I am running two amps,. mini and mJ2 off my Yggy and having to choose between which amp gets the xlr and which one gets the rca. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## thehutch

shafat777 said:


> Can any gs-mini owner plz tell me if they can tell any sq difference between single ended and balanced inputs? I am running two amps,. mini and mJ2 off my Yggy and having to choose between which amp gets the xlr and which one gets the rca. Any help would be appreciated.


I have not noticed huge sound differences on medium or low sensitivity headphones. Certainly not as big a difference as I hear from low gain vs high gain. But you get double the power in balanced. @Currawong discusses this issue in video above.


----------



## shafat777

thehutch said:


> I have not noticed huge sound differences on medium or low sensitivity headphones. Certainly not as big a difference as I hear from low gain vs high gain. But you get double the power in balanced. @Currawong discusses this issue in video above.


youre talking about the INPUTs right?


----------



## thehutch

shafat777 said:


> youre talking about the INPUTs right?


No, sorry, outputs. I missed you said inputs. SE inputs are converted to balanced, so I don’t think it matters which you use. In fact, HeadAmp says so on its site:

“This means no more compromising your headphone experience when using a single-ended source, your high-end headphones will always benefit from the speed and power of balanced drive when connected to the GS-X Mini.”


----------



## IZONE

Currawong said:


> I didn't talk about the Susvaras though. I'm thinking of doing an updated review of the Susvaras themselves with all the amps I have here.



Awesome review Currawong! Your quality keeps getting better and it's very consistent format now. One cool thing I learned from your video is that the GS-X Mini will be getting the 4.4mm connector. This is kind of awesome for me as I just had a whole slew of cables made by FAW in the 4.4 termination for most of my headphones. I really need Schiit / Burson / Woo Audio and the rest of the popular manufacturers to get with the times. Good on Justin for leading the way. Mini is so tempting...


----------



## whitefang (Nov 13, 2021)

shafat777 said:


> Can any gs-mini owner plz tell me if they can tell any sq difference between single ended and balanced inputs? I am running two amps,. mini and mJ2 off my Yggy and having to choose between which amp gets the xlr and which one gets the rca. Any help would be appreciated.


One of my DAC is single ended and I do not notice a compromise in sq using RCA input to the GSX mini.
You should probably worry about the output of the Ygg instead, as Ygg does have different output stages for XLR and RCA. That difference is probably more significant than the input of your amps as the Mjolnir and GSX mini are both inherently balanced.

If I were you I would use rca to Mjonlir2 and XLR to GSX mini because IMO GSX mini is the better amp.


----------



## K3cT

Slim1970 said:


> Just curious, what do think the GS-X Mini can do that the GS-X MK2 can't do?



I suppose Mini is the better choice if you seek a little colouration or don't need the extra power the MK2 provides.


----------



## EMINENT

I inquired about a 4.4 mini today and got a reply that there was some misinformation in a video and there isn't going to be one for now but maybe in a few years.


----------



## SlothRock

Anyone using this with a Bifrost 2 DAC and loving/hating the combo? Would love to hear impressions


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Slim1970 said:


> Just curious, what do think the GS-X Mini can do that the GS-X MK2 can't do?


He use Utopia and Nordost Heimdall cable. The slight warmer character of Mini pick his interest I think. 



K3cT said:


> I suppose Mini is the better choice if you seek a little colouration or don't need the extra power the MK2 provides.


Elite would sound better through your GSX Mk2 I believe


----------



## K3cT

TheMiddleSky said:


> He use Utopia and Nordost Heimdall cable. The slight warmer character of Mini pick his interest I think.
> 
> 
> Elite would sound better through your GSX Mk2 I believe



I wonder how the LCD-5 are going to sound with the MK2.


----------



## whirlwind

K3cT said:


> I wonder how the LCD-5 are going to sound with the MK2.


 I would think very well. The Mk2 is very nice with LCD-4.


----------



## vonBaron

But LCD-5 is different HP than 4...


----------



## IZONE (Nov 27, 2021)

Just joined the GS-X Mini club. I paid for a brand new polished blue model from the official dealer in my country w/ the DACT CT-24 option. I should take delivery early next week. OMG struggled so much trying to find a good amp at a reasonable price and also reading so many conflicting reports regarding it's capabilities with the Susvara. In any event I have 14 other headphones and from all accounts the GS-X Mini should do well with most of them. I'll be pairing the Mini with the Qutest and Bifrost 2. I should be able to toggle back and forth between the two sources and have some fun. I hope this can be a reasonable endgame until I can step up to the WA33. Will post some impressions against my cheaper/popular Chinese duo, the A90 / Singxer SA-1

Really looking forward to hearing how the GS-X does with my HD800S, LCD-3 / 4Z, D8000 Pro, Empyrean, Utopia and others. I figured even if it's not the greatest amp for Susvara I can get plenty of enjoyment from my other headphones and by all accounts it is anywhere between okay to even good depending on who you ask


----------



## Slim1970

TheMiddleSky said:


> He use Utopia and Nordost Heimdall cable. The slight warmer character of Mini pick his interest I think.
> 
> 
> Elite would sound better through your GSX Mk2 I believe


Yep, you are absolutely right about the GS-X MK2 pairing with the Elites. That headphone sounds amazing on it.


K3cT said:


> I wonder how the LCD-5 are going to sound with the MK2.


The LCD-5’s is another headphone that sounds incredible on the GS-X MK2. in short nothing sounds bad on the it


----------



## yolosauce

My LCD-5 is coming today without  a balanced cable. If I'm running my D90 balanced into the Mini can I still listen with a single ended cable without any issues? I assume leave the input knob on XLR and the only difference would be lower gain for the SE cable?


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Slim1970 said:


> Yep, you are absolutely right about the GS-X MK2 pairing with the Elites. That headphone sounds amazing on it.
> 
> The LCD-5’s is another headphone that sounds incredible on the GS-X MK2. in short nothing sounds bad on the it



What do you think about GSX Mk2 vs Formula/Powerman combo when driving Elite? 



yolosauce said:


> My LCD-5 is coming today without  a balanced cable. If I'm running my D90 balanced into the Mini can I still listen with a single ended cable without any issues? I assume leave the input knob on XLR and the only difference would be lower gain for the SE cable?


Yes, you good to go, no problem using SE cable. Balance would be more optimal though.


----------



## yolosauce

TheMiddleSky said:


> What do you think about GSX Mk2 vs Formula/Powerman combo when driving Elite?
> 
> 
> Yes, you good to go, no problem using SE cable. Balance would be more optimal though.


Thanks. Luckily I remembered I had a extra xlr cable laying around from an lcd2c. The LCD5 sounds amazing on the mini. No burn in or EQ needed on this bad boy


----------



## MacedonianHero

K3cT said:


> I wonder how the LCD-5 are going to sound with the MK2.


I haven't heard this combination, but I'd reckon: pretty amazing!


----------



## Slim1970

TheMiddleSky said:


> What do you think about GSX Mk2 vs Formula/Powerman combo when driving Elite?


Initially I was a bigger fan of the Elites on the Formula S/Powerman with the Sagra as the DAC. Then I started hearing some midrange smearing and some thickening of the sound that I did not find preferable. The Elites are really musical on the XIAudio Stack with terrific bass. 

Out of the GS-X with the Dave/HMS as the DAC the sound cleaned up considerably. The Elites are more expressive, more resolving, with improved transients and definition across the frequency spectrum.


----------



## Slim1970

MacedonianHero said:


> I haven't heard this combination, but I'd reckon: pretty amazing!


I imagine it would be a similar experience to what you are hearing on your HPA4.


----------



## zakarhino (Nov 29, 2021)

I have a few days to initiate a return for my Jot2 I recently acquired to use with my Bifrost 2 and Verite Closed. I'm really thinking about returning the Jot2 for a GSX Mini. Anyone here got any thoughts on that idea? I don't mind the current BF2/Jot2 pairing but it's a tad warm (or rather, 'veiled') for my liking and others have reported that amp/dac pairing is certainly on the warm side (especially considering the VCs are already warm oriented IMO).


----------



## tjdub

zakarhino said:


> I have a few days to initiate a return for my Jot2 I recently acquired to use with my Bifrost 2 and Verite Closed. I'm really thinking about returning the Jot2 for a GSX Mini. Anyone here got any thoughts on that idea? I don't mind the current BF2/Jot2 pairing but it's a tad warm (or rather, 'veiled') for my liking and others have reported that amp/dac pairing is certainly on the warm side (especially considering the VCs are already warm oriented IMO).


I have both and there is nothing that the jot2 can do better then the mini but you are comparing 2 amps that are in completely different price brackets


----------



## zakarhino

tjdub said:


> I have both and there is nothing that the jot2 can do better then the mini but you are comparing 2 amps that are in completely different price brackets



Yeah I understand there's quite an increase between the Jot2's $400 price tag vs. the GSX mini's $1700. I suppose I'm wondering whether or not I'm getting the most out of my VCs by going with a relatively entry level amp like the Jot2 vs. going with something supposedly a lot more competent such as the GSX. Are you saying the difference in *sound* is practically unnoticeable? Or are you referring to another category such as power?

For reference I got the Jot2 after I tried driving the VCs with a portable amp/dac (iFi micro iDSD Signature) and found everything sounded compressed and muddy (also the bass just wasn't hitting). There was a noticeable step up going from that amp to the Jot2, everything opened up a bit more and the bass response started to come in. I'm wondering if going from something in the price category of a Jot2 to something in the category of a GSX mini would yield a similar level up in sound, particularly in soundstage and detail.

I'm fairly new to the desktop amp/dac game so apologies for any misunderstandings.


----------



## K3cT

Not sure about the Mini but the Jot 2 got outclassed by the Singxer SA-1 and the Singxer got outclassed by the GS-X MK2. Having heard these 3 amps, the Mini should be quite substantially better than the Jot 2 I feel. Both the SA-1 and MK2 are far more neutral and smoother than the Jot 2 with better layering and details.


----------



## tjdub

zakarhino said:


> Yeah I understand there's quite an increase between the Jot2's $400 price tag vs. the GSX mini's $1700. I suppose I'm wondering whether or not I'm getting the most out of my VCs by going with a relatively entry level amp like the Jot2 vs. going with something supposedly a lot more competent such as the GSX. Are you saying the difference in *sound* is practically unnoticeable? Or are you referring to another category such as power?
> 
> For reference I got the Jot2 after I tried driving the VCs with a portable amp/dac (iFi micro iDSD Signature) and found everything sounded compressed and muddy (also the bass just wasn't hitting). There was a noticeable step up going from that amp to the Jot2, everything opened up a bit more and the bass response started to come in. I'm wondering if going from something in the price category of a Jot2 to something in the category of a GSX mini would yield a similar level up in sound, particularly in soundstage and detail.
> 
> I'm fairly new to the desktop amp/dac game so apologies for any misunderstandings.


If you are happy with the sound your are getting from the jot2 I would just stay there until you get to audition more gear, the name of the game is synergy in this hobby. But I can tell you what I hear between the 2, the mini compared to the jot2 is cleaner, wider and more natural sounding. It doesn't have the emphasis on the highs and graininess that the jot has which in your case might be a detriment if you feel your chain is to warm.

I did try the VC  on your exact same set up when I had it and to me it sounded better on the mini but just for reference I prefer a more warm analog sound so your preferences might differ from mine


----------



## Currawong (Nov 30, 2021)

EMINENT said:


> I inquired about a 4.4 mini today and got a reply that there was some misinformation in a video and there isn't going to be one for now but maybe in a few years.


I unfortunately caused confusion. People thought that I meant that there would be 4.4 soon. I didn't imply that, but people don't realise that designs and updates can take years. I've edited the video now to remove that part.


----------



## EMINENT (Dec 1, 2021)

Currawong said:


> I unfortunately caused confusion. People thought that I meant that there would be 4.4 soon. I didn't imply that, but people don't realise that designs and updates can take years. I've edited the video now to remove that part.


I did a thing.

All is good. I found a pre-owned one and ended up saving some money had they came out with a 4.4. Sent the LCD-5 cable to Audeze in exchange for a balanced XLR and no longer have desire for the 4.4.

Got a satin blue one. Purchased satin red face from Justin. Changing the faceplate was a little more involved than I read about. The two bottom XLR out screws are right up against the board that my L wrench could only turn a quarter to half revolution at a time! In all, ended up removing 20 screws and a nut with 3 different size tools for the job.


----------



## tjdub

Currawong said:


> I unfortunately caused confusion. People thought that I meant that there would be 4.4 soon. I didn't imply that, but people don't realise that designs and updates can take years. I've edited the video now to remove that part.


I just don't understand Wy  someone just doesn't make or by an adapter, its fairly easy


----------



## tjdub

This amp is some thing special, I've tried over 30 amps from low to high end and the mini is the one to keep for me because of its amazing tonality, it can play from low impedance planars to dynamics with authority and even make make my HekSe sound amazing


----------



## DisguisedPikachu

I've my GS-X Mini DACT24 Stepped now for 3 months.
Since the beginning it had this thing, when I turn the volume knob I can hear a light eletrical crackle in my headphones. Not with every step, and not always the same steps. The loudness of the crackle also varies each time. It happens when both playing or not playing music while changing volume on the amp. I've found 2 other people in this thread that described this phenomenon.

Now I personally dont mind it, since I dont change volume often and it's not really that loud. But I was wondering if that would put any stress on my headphone? Wanna make sure I keep my audio gear in good shape.

I don't have any electrical/engineering knowledge, so I hope somebody here can assure me that it doesn't hurt my headphones.


----------



## silversurfer616

tjdub said:


> This amp is some thing special, I've tried over 30 amps from low to high end and the mini is the one to keep for me because of its amazing tonality, it can play from low impedance planars to dynamics with authority and even make make my HekSe sound amazing


Same here, HEKse is beautiful with the Mini and despite getting BS on the HugoTT2 thread, I prefer this configuration compared to TT2 direct. It gives this slight coloration and a tad more warmth and body that synergises splendidly with the HEKse and my HD800S.


----------



## EMINENT

I am surprised to see that I can max out the volume on high gain and control volume with the X26 Pro and remote. Zero noise. Really happy with this combo.


----------



## tjdub

silversurfer616 said:


> Same here, HEKse is beautiful with the Mini and despite getting BS on the HugoTT2 thread, I prefer this configuration compared to TT2 direct. It gives this slight coloration and a tad more warmth and body that synergises splendidly with the HEKse and my HD800S.


I haven't been lucky enough to try the TT2 but judging from chord house sound it doesn't surprise me, I have tried it with a hugo2 and qutest and the added warmth the mini brings makes everything sound more natural


----------



## bfreedma

DisguisedPikachu said:


> I've my GS-X Mini DACT24 Stepped now for 3 months.
> Since the beginning it had this thing, when I turn the volume knob I can hear a light eletrical crackle in my headphones. Not with every step, and not always the same steps. The loudness of the crackle also varies each time. It happens when both playing or not playing music while changing volume on the amp. I've found 2 other people in this thread that described this phenomenon.
> 
> Now I personally dont mind it, since I dont change volume often and it's not really that loud. But I was wondering if that would put any stress on my headphone? Wanna make sure I keep my audio gear in good shape.
> ...



Could be dust/dirt in the pot.  Have you tried carefully blowing it out with compressed air?


----------



## DisguisedPikachu (Dec 9, 2021)

bfreedma said:


> Could be dust/dirt in the pot.  Have you tried carefully blowing it out with compressed air?



Haven't opened up the amplifier yet. Thanks for pointing out a possible culprit. I've also sent a message to the manufacturer, if it could do damage to my headphones I'll try the gentle compressed air. I personally don't feel too comfortable opening up electronics, because I'm extremely clumsy..


----------



## bfreedma

DisguisedPikachu said:


> Haven't opened up the amplifier yet. Thanks for pointing out a possible culprit. I've also sent a message to the manufacturer, if it could do damage to my headphones I'll try the gentle compressed air. I personally don't feel too comfortable opening up electronics, because I'm extremely clumsy..



No need to open anything up.  If the compressed air doesn't work, I'm sure Headamp will take care of you.


----------



## Grizzleberry

DisguisedPikachu said:


> Haven't opened up the amplifier yet. Thanks for pointing out a possible culprit. I've also sent a message to the manufacturer, if it could do damage to my headphones I'll try the gentle compressed air. I personally don't feel too comfortable opening up electronics, because I'm extremely clumsy..


Just FYI, the DACT volume controller is a stepped attenuator, not a potentiometer (the ALPS option they offer is a pot). It's still possible that compressed air could help, but I haven't heard of anyone cleaning out their stepped attenuator that way before.


----------



## bfreedma

Grizzleberry said:


> Just FYI, the DACT volume controller is a stepped attenuator, not a potentiometer (the ALPS option they offer is a pot). It's still possible that compressed air could help, but I haven't heard of anyone cleaning out their stepped attenuator that way before.



I have a GSX-MK2 with DACT and it solved a minor crackling problem for me.  Agree that it's less likely with a stepped attenuator, but dust/dirt can still build up around the contact points.  Who knows, it could have been a coincidence that the problem went away after blowing it out carefully, but not much to lose...


----------



## DisguisedPikachu

bfreedma said:


> I have a GSX-MK2 with DACT and it solved a minor crackling problem for me.  Agree that it's less likely with a stepped attenuator, but dust/dirt can still build up around the contact points.  Who knows, it could have been a coincidence that the problem went away after blowing it out carefully, but not much to lose...


You gave me the idea of turning the volume all the way knob up/down for a minute to try and move the potential dust away in a natural way. This has greatly reduced the crackle! It happens way less often now and the sound is softer. It seems you were right on the dust/dirt part. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## bfreedma

DisguisedPikachu said:


> You gave me the idea of turning the volume all the way knob up/down for a minute to try and move the potential dust away in a natural way. This has greatly reduced the crackle! It happens way less often now and the sound is softer. It seems you were right on the dust/dirt part. Thanks for the idea!



Glad it helped!  I'll send you the bill...  

I'd still reach out to Headamp/Justin though - he may have some other ideas on how to completely eliminate the issue.


----------



## Grizzleberry

bfreedma said:


> I have a GSX-MK2 with DACT and it solved a minor crackling problem for me.  Agree that it's less likely with a stepped attenuator, but dust/dirt can still build up around the contact points.  Who knows, it could have been a coincidence that the problem went away after blowing it out carefully, but not much to lose...


Thanks for the info, that's good to know. I'll give this a shot if I run into this issue with a DACT in the future.


----------



## bfreedma

Grizzleberry said:


> Thanks for the info, that's good to know. I'll give this a shot if I run into this issue with a DACT in the future.



Hopefully you never need it.  Since the one time I had the issue, I’ve been dusting a little more frequently and it hasn’t recurred.

You’re right that a pot is more likely to be fixed with compressed air than a stepped attenuator.  I blow out the pots on other electronics once or twice a year - probably overkill, but a little maintenance doesn’t hurt.


----------



## sebbaan

Does anybody here have any experience with the GS-X Mini paired with the Sony TA-ZH1ES?


----------



## EMINENT

Anyone tried ifi ipower elite with this and if so which voltage option is best to get?


----------



## OG10

Have any UK posters imported this in? I am quite tempted to try it out after hearing many positive reviews I am seeing. Hopefully should be a step up from the 789


----------



## Chibs

OG10 said:


> Have any UK posters imported this in? I am quite tempted to try it out after hearing many positive reviews I am seeing. Hopefully should be a step up from the 789


I have the 789 and the Mini is 3 flights of steps up.


----------



## OG10

Thank you. Every review I’ve seen suggests the same. Not sure whether to just order and take the huge tax / customs burden 😭 i probably will lol


----------



## gonintendo

EMINENT said:


> Anyone tried ifi ipower elite with this and if so which voltage option is best to get?


It has an onboard power supply. There is no way to upgrade it without modifying the amp.


----------



## thehutch

OG10 said:


> Thank you. Every review I’ve seen suggests the same. Not sure whether to just order and take the huge tax / customs burden 😭 i probably will lol


Just do it. The squeaky-clean sound of the 789 should not be mistaken for detail. The GS-X Mini will give you more detail but with a much more musical, smoother sound. I’ve had mine since May and still find myself saying “wow.”

What headphones do you have?


----------



## OG10

thehutch said:


> Just do it. The squeaky-clean sound of the 789 should not be mistaken for detail. The GS-X Mini will give you more detail but with a much more musical, smoother sound. I’ve had mine since May and still find myself saying “wow.”
> 
> What headphones do you have?


HD800, but looking to add either the Clear MG or LCD X


----------



## thehutch

OG10 said:


> HD800, but looking to add either the Clear MG or LCD X


You’ll love it


----------



## shafat777

OG10 said:


> HD800, but looking to add either the Clear MG or LCD X


I would add the LCD-X if you looking to complement your HD800. LCD-X will give you the punchy slam /dynamics that the sennheiser lacks.


----------



## Randy Myers

Get the Clear MG... I have had Audeze and the Clear MG.  The clear are much more comfortable and better mid-range and upper range then the Audeze, in my view?


----------



## OG10

The slam is all I’m after. The Solaris just has so much impact compared to the hd800 and the ier. Z1r is on its way so something desktop at that level would be epic. Clear MG and LCX keep coming up in reviews. Might have to get both 😅


----------



## iFi audio

EMINENT said:


> Anyone tried ifi ipower elite with this and if so which voltage option is best to get?



iPower Elite's voltage (5/12/15/24V) should match requirements of a specific component it's going to work with. That said, iPower Elite 5V is the best for a DC-powered device that demands 5V and so on so forth.


----------



## OG10

Pulled the trigger on the polished sliver version. Thanks for the feedback guys 

Does anyone have the polished silver version? as there are no pictures on the headamp!


----------



## Randy Myers

I have a polished black one that has shipped and should arrive this week!


----------



## OG10

Randy Myers said:


> Get the Clear MG... I have had Audeze and the Clear MG.  The clear are much more comfortable and better mid-range and upper range then the Audeze, in my view?


Thanks Randy, 

Ordered the LCX 2021 to go with the GSX Mini. Can't wait


----------



## shafat777

OG10 said:


> Thanks Randy,
> 
> Ordered the LCX 2021 to go with the GSX Mini. Can't wait


Congrats on your purchase. I loved my lcd-x with my mini for multiple reasons. {riomarily because of the smooth, and laid back presentation of the combo. The bass on the lcd-x is extended and really punchy but the soundstage is not as wide, however has good depth.


----------



## EMINENT

gonintendo said:


> It has an onboard power supply. There is no way to upgrade it without modifying the amp.





iFi audio said:


> iPower Elite's voltage (5/12/15/24V) should match requirements of a specific component it's going to work with. That said, iPower Elite 5V is the best for a DC-powered device that demands 5V and so on so forth.



Sorry, I don't understand how this works. Does the onboard power supply defeat the use of a power conditioner or aftermarket power supply and connecting would be like having 2 power supplies?


----------



## gonintendo

EMINENT said:


> Sorry, I don't understand how this works. Does the onboard power supply defeat the use of a power conditioner or aftermarket power supply and connecting would be like having 2 power supplies?


A power supply and power conditioner serve two different purposes. A power conditioner takes an imperfect AC supply and ideally brings it closer to being a perfect AC signal. It takes AC in and puts out AC. A power supply takes AC and converts it to DC, some do this better than others and different technologies have different flaws. The iPower is a power supply, it outputs DC voltage. The GS-X mini has an onboard power supply which itself takes AC and converts it to DC. The only power input on the mini is an AC plug. There’s no way to circumvent the built in power supply to use your own. Therefore if you wanted to use an iPower you’d need to modify the amp to wire it up. This is not a great idea as the amp already has a great quality linear power supply. A power conditioner, on the other hand, could be used with the mini as you would just plug it  into the conditioner. Whether it would improve anything I don’t know. I have heard power conditioners can make matters worse if they’re not good quality.


----------



## EMINENT

gonintendo said:


> A power supply and power conditioner serve two different purposes. A power conditioner takes an imperfect AC supply and ideally brings it closer to being a perfect AC signal. It takes AC in and puts out AC. A power supply takes AC and converts it to DC, some do this better than others and different technologies have different flaws. The iPower is a power supply, it outputs DC voltage. The GS-X mini has an onboard power supply which itself takes AC and converts it to DC. The only power input on the mini is an AC plug. There’s no way to circumvent the built in power supply to use your own. Therefore if you wanted to use an iPower you’d need to modify the amp to wire it up. This is not a great idea as the amp already has a great quality linear power supply. A power conditioner, on the other hand, could be used with the mini as you would just plug it  into the conditioner. Whether it would improve anything I don’t know. I have heard power conditioners can make matters worse if they’re not good quality.



Thanks for that explanation. Much more clear now.


----------



## whitefang (Dec 30, 2021)

EMINENT said:


> Sorry, I don't understand how this works. Does the onboard power supply defeat the use of a power conditioner or aftermarket power supply and connecting would be like having 2 power supplies?


The GSX Mini has the Golden Reference Low Voltage PSU inside, (GRLV by Kevin Gilmore, look it up if you are interested) It is probably better than any after market PSU you could get.

If you want to do something on the AC, check out surge protector from Zero Surge/SurgeX.
it protects your gear better than any "audiophile conditioner" you could get.
And I don't know why, but it does also reduces the hum in my system versus various power strips/conditioner which does nothing.


----------



## Randy Myers

OG10 said:


> Thanks Randy,
> 
> Ordered the LCX 2021 to go with the GSX Mini. Can't wait


Nice, enjoy.  Audeze are great headphones.  My GS-X Mini is supposed to arrive tomorrow!  FedEx tracking is so weird though... hopefully they won't all of a sudden say there is a delay.  I think the GS-X Mini will work well with my Abyss Diana Phi.  I know the guys at Abyss highly recommend it!


----------



## OG10

Hmm.. I ordered mine on the 26th December and have had no communication or shipping notices yet my CC has been charged  I’m hoping they get back to me soon or ship it soon.


----------



## thehutch

OG10 said:


> Hmm.. I ordered mine on the 26th December and have had no communication or shipping notices yet my CC has been charged  I’m hoping they get back to me soon or ship it soon.


You should call. In my experience, Justin answers the phone right away. https://www.headamp.com/pages/contact-us

But you ordered between Christmas and New Year’s. You’re probably one of many to do so. So my guess is he’s catching up on all the orders after the holidays.


----------



## drrohitarora

OG10 said:


> Does anyone have the polished silver version? as there are no pictures on the headamp


Here you are. Silver color looks fantastic on the amp!


----------



## Randy Myers (Jan 4, 2022)

I ordered mine mid-December.  It is slated to arrive today.  My only complaint is that it states on the website that your order will be shipped via 2-day shipping.  It was not.  It was shipped via ground.  But still, it did not take long to get, so I cannot complain too much.

Mine is Polished Black!


----------



## OG10

Oh my gosh!! That looks amazing in silver super hyped


----------



## Randy Myers (Jan 4, 2022)

My wife just let me know that I have a package waiting at home... can't wait to get home and check it out .


----------



## thehutch

Randy Myers said:


> My wife just let me know that I have a package waiting at home... cough cough... I think I am coming down with something... not sure I can stay at work for another 5 hours


Milk it – say you have Covid and take off 10 days to listen to your headphones.


----------



## OG10

Haha amazing can’t wait to hear your impressions !


----------



## OG10

Yay! Mine has shipped too  can’t wait to join the club


----------



## Randy Myers

Awesome... I am sitting down for the first time.... first impression... it turns on .


----------



## Randy Myers

I have always had speakers in my system however I also enjoy listening to headphones.  Over the years I have had some very fine cans and usually a nice amplifier to power them.  Here are some of the headphone amplifiers I have owned.  The highly rated inexpensive Drop 789 and SPL Phonitor SE, and the basic Woo WA6 tube amp.  My first higher end amp was the McIntosh MXA70, and then the fine tube amp from Dennis Had called the Dragon IHA1.  I have also owned some nice step-up amplifiers such as the Bryston BHA1, the fantastic SimAudio NEO 430 HA, and most recently the Woo WA22 2nd Gen.

What makes me remanence about headphone amplifiers I have had in my audio setup?  I just received an amplifier that I have been interested in and wanting to try.  HeadAmp builds the renowned Blue Hawaii electrostatic amp and the GS-X mk2 two box conventional design.  Their latest offering is the GS-X Mini which is a single box amplifier that is using their newest technology.  Many have stated (including the guys at Abyss) that the Mini may well be a better choice than the mk 2.

The HeadAmp GS-X Mini is a pure class A, fully balanced headphone amplifier that uses an internal linear power supply.  The unit can also substitute as a pre-amp (should make for an excellent back up unit).  With their latest technology both single ended and balance input signals are balanced internally and therefore it does not make any difference if your source is SE or XLR, the amplifier will sound the same!  The inputs are selected from a toggle switch on the front.

The unit has both a 4-pin XLR and a ¼” SE output, however the company highly recommend using the balanced output for best performance.  There is also a High and Low Gain switch on the front.  It is recommended to start trying the high-level position first.

The pre-amplifier section is selectable from a switch on the front panel.  There are both SE RCA and Balance XLR outputs.  Either can be used or at the same time, which will work well for a setup using both a speaker amp and powered subwoofers.

As I listed above, I have owned quite a few headphone amplifiers.  All have their strong points and some of them are SOTA in my view.  With only a short time listening to the GS-X Mini my first reaction is WOW!  It is simply a fantastic amplifier.  Quality of construction is second to none.  Having all controls on the front is a very nice improvement over some of the others.  The toggle switches are excellent quality, and I really like the feel of these little stick type that are used.  Being able to use it as a pre-amp with two outputs is a nice bonus.

Performance is over the top.  Detail is as good as any other amplifier that I have listened to.  Instrument separation is in a class of its own which is not a surprise being that HeadAmp is building a pure class A amplifier.  One surprise is how full and detailed the bass notes come through on my Abyss Diana Phi headphones.  Better than any amplifier I have previously used.  This is truly a musical amplifier in every way, picking out and listening to individual instruments is very easy to do.  My Abyss have never shined more than they do with this new HeadAmp amplifier.

This write up is from only a few hours listening.  I fully expect the amplifier to improve with break-in, especially considering that in my experience class A amplifiers usually improve during their first 50 – 100 hours of use.  I highly recommend giving this amplifier a try if you are looking for a compact high-performance headphone amplifier to get the best out of your high-end cans!


----------



## thehutch

Randy Myers said:


> I have always had speakers in my system however I also enjoy listening to headphones.  Over the years I have had some very fine cans and usually a nice amplifier to power them.  Here are some of the headphone amplifiers I have owned.  The highly rated inexpensive Drop 789 and SPL Phonitor SE, and the basic Woo WA6 tube amp.  My first higher end amp was the McIntosh MXA70, and then the fine tube amp from Dennis Had called the Dragon IHA1.  I have also owned some nice step-up amplifiers such as the Bryston BHA1, the fantastic SimAudio NEO 430 HA, and most recently the Woo WA22 2nd Gen.
> 
> What makes me remanence about headphone amplifiers I have had in my audio setup?  I just received an amplifier that I have been interested in and wanting to try.  HeadAmp builds the renowned Blue Hawaii electrostatic amp and the GS-X mk2 two box conventional design.  Their latest offering is the GS-X Mini which is a single box amplifier that is using their newest technology.  Many have stated (including the guys at Abyss) that the Mini may well be a better choice than the mk 2.
> 
> ...


I had a Dragon IHA-1 and a GS-X Mini. I sold the IHA-1 because I was barely listening to it.


----------



## J2Ordan

Randy-

Great Post! Thanks!
Thought I was settled for the MHA 200 but this has me intrigued.
Can you comment on the volume control options? (Pot vs Atten)

JohnJ


----------



## Randy Myers (Jan 6, 2022)

I went with the standard volume control because the guys at Abyss recommended this instead of paying for the "higher" one.  I will be setting the volume at one position and using my pre-amp to actually turn it up and down.  My pre-amp actually has fantastic step attenuators.  Arguably the best on the market, and it actually has two in dual mono configuration.  Arek from Hattor Audio is the owner and developer of the amazing Kozmo 64-step attenuators and uses two of them in his higher models!

Abyss does recommend the amplifier but they also recommend the standard attenuator.  "We prefer and sell with ALPS RK27 continuously variable volume control. Optional stepped volume control available at a premium $."

Ps... I always like McIntosh (being that I grew up in Binghamton) but the HeadAmp GS-X Mini is a fantastic amplifier.  Very happy with it so far.


----------



## thehutch

Randy Myers said:


> I went with the standard volume control because the guys at Abyss recommended this instead of paying for the "higher" one.  I will be setting the volume at one position and using my pre-amp to actually turn it up and down.  My pre-amp actually has fantastic step attenuators.  Arguably the best on the market, and it actually has two in dual mono configuration.  Arek from Hattor Audio is the owner and developer of the amazing Kozmo 64-step attenuators and uses two of them in his higher models!
> 
> Abyss does recommend the amplifier but they also recommend the standard attenuator.  "We prefer and sell with ALPS RK27 continuously variable volume control. Optional stepped volume control available at a premium $."
> 
> Ps... I always like McIntosh (being that I grew up in Binghamton) but the HeadAmp GS-X Mini is a fantastic amplifier.  Very happy with it so far.


I think you made the right call on volume. 24 steps is not enough.


----------



## J2Ordan

Randy and Hutch-

Thanks for the replies. 
Randy, you also addressed something else in my mind as the connecting the HPA directly to a DAC or running it through a pre-amp.

Enjoy the Sounds,

JohnJ


----------



## Roses54

GS-X Mini owners, is this a worthwhile upgrade to Schiit Jot 2?


----------



## Randy Myers

If the price difference does not scare you off, absolutely!  I would consider the GS-X Mini SOTA, or pretty darn close to it.  You would have to go a lot more to try and improve on it.  I have had amps up to almost three times its price, and in my view, the Mini is better.


----------



## Roses54

Randy Myers said:


> If the price difference does not scare you off, absolutely!  I would consider the GS-X Mini SOTA, or pretty darn close to it.  You would have to go a lot more to try and improve on it.  I have had amps up to almost three times its price, and in my view, the Mini is better.


I would be lying if I said the price doesnt scare me a little, haha. Do you think it would pair well with cans like ZMF Verite and Focal Clear? Or is it better with planars?


----------



## thehutch

Roses54 said:


> GS-X Mini owners, is this a worthwhile upgrade to Schiit Jot 2?


I haven’t used the Jot 2 a ton, but I compared directly with GS-X and a bunch of other amps at @Relaxasaurus house (he may have more thoughts). Jot 2 is very impressive for the price, but GS-X is without a doubt the superior amp. I do not think you will be disappointed.


----------



## OG10

Mine arrived today 

No without some drama from Fedex obviously.. But man i'll summarise my experience thus far below. As a side note if there are an UK Head-fi people I managed to get this without any excess import charges which was an amazing bonus!

So my comparisons will be against the following Headphone amps in my possession:-
Schiit Valhalla 2 - Upgraded tubes
THX 789 - Mass Drop
Mytek Brook Bridge 

Source: Chord Qutest, SMSL D1SE

Bear in my mind these are immediate unboxed impressions, the immediate change in Gosh by Jamie XX from the 789 via balanced is immediately audible. The perception of bass and treble are so much cohesive in their delivery. I'd describe the treble on the HD800 as cold crisp winter rain lashing against my ears versus the ice shards being served by he 789. The sound is a lot more dynamic and powerful than both all of the 3 amplifiers noted above. 

The sound is also much smoother on the LCDX. The 789 was a lot less controlled with the low-end on the 789. The Mytek actually did a good job at controlling the bass, but the GSX mini kicks it up a notch. 

Out of the two headphones the most shocking difference is on the HD800, I have never heard any other amplifier make it sound this good. I have listened to a lot more music on the HD800 so have a better base of comparison. 

I have yet to try any of my IEMs on this, so shall update the review with those. 

In terms of input sources and how much of a difference the GSX Mini makes to them, I will need to take more time to evaluate. 
The bottom line is, if you have a HD800 (OG version) - this headphone amp is a must audition. The sound is truly sensational. It has reinvigorated the HD800 to a level that I never thought would be possible. It highlights the importance of not discarding gear in this hobby.. you never know what combination could make things shine..

The polished silver was definitely the best choice


----------



## Voxata

I really liked the GS-X Mini! Though for some reason my preference still lies with the Dynahi even though it is SE.


----------



## Relaxasaurus

thehutch said:


> I haven’t used the Jot 2 a ton, but I compared directly with GS-X and a bunch of other amps at @Relaxasaurus house (he may have more thoughts). Jot 2 is very impressive for the price, but GS-X is without a doubt the superior amp. I do not think you will be disappointed.



Totally agree. For the price you can't do better than the Jot 2, but if you have 4-5x the budget then you'll like the upgrade to the gsx. Going off memory from A/B'ing them but the highs, separation, timbre, and power are noticeably a level up.


----------



## thehutch

OG10 said:


> Mine arrived today
> 
> No without some drama from Fedex obviously.. But man i'll summarise my experience thus far below. As a side note if there are an UK Head-fi people I managed to get this without any excess import charges which was an amazing bonus!
> 
> ...


You’re really making me want to buy an HD800. I was blown away when I put my Beyer T1 on the Mini. Think I prefer that synergy over the T1 with Dennis Has IHA-1 SET amp (which I sold cause the Mini is so damn good). Only thing I didn’t like on the Mini was ZMF Aeolus. Sounded super muddy even though it was my favorite headphone on the IHA-1.


----------



## Randy Myers

I once owned the HD800S.  Good headphones, comfortable to wear.  They were a bit bright to me.  I definitely have a preference for planar cans that I have owned!


----------



## K3cT

I still feel that the HD800 family needs tubes to truly shine but even then they have documented weaknesses that no amplification, solid-state or tube, can fix.


----------



## OG10

thehutch said:


> You’re really making me want to buy an HD800. I was blown away when I put my Beyer T1 on the Mini. Think I prefer that synergy over the T1 with Dennis Has IHA-1 SET amp (which I sold cause the Mini is so damn good). Only thing I didn’t like on the Mini was ZMF Aeolus. Sounded super muddy even though it was my favorite headphone on the IHA-1.


I wouldn't buy one, but deffo loan one off a friend. 

I will give you an example of a track that really stood out for me. Falling - *Haim* this song has this low rumble and panning of percussion at the start, on the THX 789 this sounded void of any excitement or dynamics. On the GSX Mini it comes to life, the dynamics, the slam are all much more emotive. This particular track sounds a lot better on the HD800 than the LCDX too. I have a Valhalla 2 and on that it sounds so vague and weak. The GSX Mini is the smoothest sounding amp that I have ever come across, so perhaps I thought it was my old ears and had my daughter come and listen.. she's 13. 

She commented on the LCDX and her favourite Billie Eilish track of late; Happier than ever (Title Track) has this switch from being a quiet track to a bit more roar (Around 3min), she commented that there is more air and bite (She didn't make this sound like an audiophile, but compared it to having a cheeseburger vs quarter pounder )  in the LCDX versus when fed by the GSX mini vs the 789

Do you guys have any suggestions for XLR to 4.4MM plugs or cables? - I want to test out my IEMs now


----------



## larsv

There is no dealer in the EU I assume? At least I can't find any.
Would love to find one used (ALPS pot), but they seem pretty rare here.


----------



## Randy Myers (Jan 15, 2022)

I think it is very rare to find one used here also.  When people have one, they pretty much are done or at the very least hang on to their GS-X Mini.

I don't know if I have ever seen a dealer besides buying them directly from HeadAmp, other than Abyss offering them in their store.


----------



## sebbaan

OG10 said:


> I wouldn't buy one, but deffo loan one off a friend.
> 
> I will give you an example of a track that really stood out for me. Falling - *Haim* this song has this low rumble and panning of percussion at the start, on the THX 789 this sounded void of any excitement or dynamics. On the GSX Mini it comes to life, the dynamics, the slam are all much more emotive. This particular track sounds a lot better on the HD800 than the LCDX too. I have a Valhalla 2 and on that it sounds so vague and weak. The GSX Mini is the smoothest sounding amp that I have ever come across, so perhaps I thought it was my old ears and had my daughter come and listen.. she's 13.
> 
> ...


Got this a while back, I’m really satisfied, high quality connectors in both ends.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1148116224...Yr1LMF_Td3zPR70969Khnm4vIFTpIXuBoCDkQQAvD_BwE


----------



## jonno41

Is it OK to connect Cardas Clear twin 3 pin headphone cable to the pre amp outputs on a Headamp GSX mini headphone amplifier rather than the 4 pin headphone input on the front of the amp.I have adapters for the connection.
Any help appreciated.Thanks
John


----------



## whitefang

jonno41 said:


> Is it OK to connect Cardas Clear twin 3 pin headphone cable to the pre amp outputs on a Headamp GSX mini headphone amplifier rather than the 4 pin headphone input on the front of the amp.I have adapters for the connection.
> Any help appreciated.Thanks
> John


The proper way is get a 4pin XLR to dual 3 Pin female adapter and use the 4pin headphone out.


----------



## chesebert

larsv said:


> Would love to find one used (ALPS pot), but they seem pretty rare here.


are you sure? I think they come up fairly regularly on classifieds here and on other  sites.


----------



## larsv

chesebert said:


> are you sure? I think they come up fairly regularly on classifieds here and on other  sites.


A while back I just barely missed one. Waiting since.
Maybe just a lack of patience


----------



## thehutch

larsv said:


> A while back I just barely missed one. Waiting since.
> Maybe just a lack of patience


Three sold in the last month:

https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/headamp-gs-x-mini.18208/

https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds...d-headphone-amplifier-pre-amp-like-new.18082/

https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/headamp-gs-x-mini-balanced-headphone-amplifier-pre-amp.17240/

Are you subscribed to get email notifications when new listings go up in the desktop amp classified section? That’s best way to make sure you’re on top of things as soon as they go up.


----------



## larsv

thehutch said:


> Three sold in the last month:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/headamp-gs-x-mini.18208/
> 
> ...


 I was talking about here in Europe. Would like to avoid import duties and customs stuff.
On HifiShark I have several notifications set.


----------



## thehutch

larsv said:


> I was talking about here in Europe. Would like to avoid import duties and customs stuff.
> On HifiShark I have several notifications set.


Ah, yeah, you are right. Looks like just one over the last six months.


----------



## Powermankw

I have been looking at tube amps. Never had tubes, like the idea. Now I'm stuck on the Gsx mini. I'm just slightly concerned it is too clean/analytical. I have Focal Utopias and it will be paired with Matrix Audio mini 3 pro. I have thought about R2R as well. While it doesn't have to be warm, is it too steril? Dynamic, natural, neutral are all good.


----------



## chesebert

Powermankw said:


> I have been looking at tube amps. Never had tubes, like the idea. Now I'm stuck on the Gsx mini. I'm just slightly concerned it is too clean/analytical. I have Focal Utopias and it will be paired with Matrix Audio mini 3 pro. I have thought about R2R as well. While it doesn't have to be warm, is it too steril? Dynamic, natural, neutral are all good.


EQ. You need to EQ Utopias anyway, so why not.


----------



## thehutch

Powermankw said:


> I have been looking at tube amps. Never had tubes, like the idea. Now I'm stuck on the Gsx mini. I'm just slightly concerned it is too clean/analytical. I have Focal Utopias and it will be paired with Matrix Audio mini 3 pro. I have thought about R2R as well. While it doesn't have to be warm, is it too steril? Dynamic, natural, neutral are all good.


Definitely not sterile or analytical. While people say it has “a touch of warmth,” I think that doesn’t get across what’s happening here. The GS-X is a high end amp and it sounds like one; it is considerably more detailed than some of the cheaper “clean amps” but is also “smooth.” Meaning it sounds musical, even romantic, without being vague in its delivery.

I had a Dragon Inspire IHA-1 – an SET tube amp designed by Denis Had - and sold it because I found the GS-X Mini more enjoyable.


----------



## Powermankw

chesebert said:


> EQ. You need to EQ Utopias anyway, so why not.


The goal is always to "not". I have, I wouldn't call it a need for me.


----------



## Powermankw

thehutch said:


> Definitely not sterile or analytical. While people say it has “a touch of warmth,” I think that doesn’t get across what’s happening here. The GS-X is a high end amp and it sounds like one; it is considerably more detailed than some of the cheaper “clean amps” but is also “smooth.” Meaning it sounds musical, even romantic, without being vague in its delivery.
> 
> I had a Dragon Inspire IHA-1 – an SET tube amp designed by Denis Had - and sold it because I found the GS-X Mini more enjoyable.


I have always had SS. I am will g to try tubes, but even then everything I'm looking at is not super tubey. I know I am not getting most from amp so here I am. Considered V280, Burson Solist.... But yes the mini has always had me interested. I'm not even sure I need another DAC, it's just a possibility. So very interested. Certainly looks great.


----------



## thehutch

Powermankw said:


> I have always had SS. I am will g to try tubes, but even then everything I'm looking at is not super tubey. I know I am not getting most from amp so here I am. Considered V280, Burson Solist.... But yes the mini has always had me interested. I'm not even sure I need another DAC, it's just a possibility. So very interested. Certainly looks great.


GS-X is far better than V280 and the Burson Soloist. I compared the three directly in the same system (and with a few different DACs) and the GS-X bested them by a wide margin. I like the idea of the V280’ dark sound, but when I had it here in my house for a few weeks last year, I was quite eager to get the GS-X back. Was not impressed at all.

In fact, I preferred the GS-X to everything you see in this photo (as did the two other Headfiers who compared):


----------



## Powermankw

thehutch said:


> GS-X is far better than V280 and the Burson Soloist. I compared the three directly in the same system (and with a few different DACs) and the GS-X bested them by a wide margin. I like the idea of the V280’ dark sound, but when I had it here in my house for a few weeks last year, I was quite eager to get the GS-X back. Was not impressed at all.
> 
> In fact, I preferred the GS-X to everything you see in this photo (as did the two other Headfiers who compared):


That's quite a mound of gear.  

I have a Naim Atom (not HE) and Matrix Audio mini 3 pro. I think both will be good dac/streamer... I just think niether are very good HP amps. I think a good one would make a big improvement. 

And so how is that Ares II on the GSX.


----------



## thehutch

Powermankw said:


> That's quite a mound of gear.
> 
> I have a Naim Atom (not HE) and Matrix Audio mini 3 pro. I think both will be good dac/streamer... I just think niether are very good HP amps. I think a good one would make a big improvement.
> 
> And so how is that Ares II on the GSX.


I preferred the Chord DAC but they both sounded good. Probably would need to spend more time than I did to really judge them since this was just a one-day meetup.

The setup is @Relaxasaurus ’s, with my GS-X and @FYFL ’s Phonitor 2. 

@Relaxasaurus did a two-part YouTube video on the mid-tier amps. I _think_ he’s planning another one on some higher-end SS amps. 





BTW, on tube amps… You said “tubey.” I’m guessing you mean something that’s like euphonic? I’d think you’d probably want an OTL amp for that.


----------



## Powermankw

thehutch said:


> I preferred the Chord DAC but they both sounded good. Probably would need to spend more time than I did to really judge them since this was just a one-day meetup.
> 
> The setup is @Relaxasaurus ’s, with my GS-X and @FYFL ’s Phonitor 2.
> 
> ...



Thank you. I actually like his stuff. Stumbled across a couple...

Tubes... I'm a noob. When people talk about extreme end of tubes... I'm not trying to go to any extreme. I was mainly looking at stuff in the middle of tube/SS sound.


----------



## Whazzzup

Tubes scare me. Im SS all the way, GSX MK2 probably 6 years now, just perfect


----------



## thehutch

I did like the Dragon Inspire, but it just didn’t seem to sound different enough from SS to justify the downsides of tubes (mainly lack of control in the low end). 

I do want to try one of those Donald North amps – the Stratus is definitely on my list to buy in next few years.


----------



## chesebert

Whazzzup said:


> Tubes scare me. Im SS all the way, GSX MK2 probably 6 years now, just perfect


I know, right. At least include a tube cage like the speaker amps. Those hot glasses can burn you.


----------



## Whazzzup

thehutch said:


> I did like the Dragon Inspire, but it just didn’t seem to sound different enough from SS to justify the downsides of tubes (mainly lack of control in the low end).
> 
> I do want to try one of those Donald North amps – the Stratus is definitely on my list to buy in next few years.


I want my low end tiiiiiiiiiight


----------



## Whazzzup

chesebert said:


> I know, right. At least include a tube cage like the speaker amps. Those hot glasses can burn you.


Im not dissing anything but tube "rolling" Im canadian and the only rolling i want is now legal here


----------



## thehutch

Powermankw said:


> Thank you. I actually like his stuff. Stumbled across a couple...
> 
> Tubes... I'm a noob. When people talk about extreme end of tubes... I'm not trying to go to any extreme. I was mainly looking at stuff in the middle of tube/SS sound.


BTW, if you do go solid state, consider a DAC like the BorderPatrol SE-i I have. It uses a tube rectifier and it is based on a really old 16-bit, NOS R2R chip. It’s got soft bass and limited on resolution, but it sounds gorgeous. Incredible timbre. I bought for like $950 used and it’s like $1,500 new. 

Herb Reichert reviewed the slightly cheaper version that doesn’t have upgraded caps (it’s $1,075): “The BorderPatrol DAC SE, the Pass Labs electronics, and the Harbeth M30.2 speakers let Kielland’s voice and Mortensen’s piano sound realistically corporeal, completely un-digital, and entirely satisfying. Every note, sung or played, drew my attention to the poetry of these songs—not to the DAC.” 

https://www.stereophile.com/content/borderpatrol-digital-analogue-converter-se


----------



## thehutch

Whazzzup said:


> Im not dissing anything but tube "rolling" Im canadian and the only rolling i want is now legal here


It is a frustrating thing, rolling tubes. At least until you find some you’re really happy with and try to stick with ’em. The Dragon Inspire sounded like a totally different amp with the right tube change.


----------



## Slim1970

Whazzzup said:


> Tubes scare me. Im SS all the way, GSX MK2 probably 6 years now, just perfect


The GS-X MK2 is my favorite amp as well.


----------



## Powermankw

thehutch said:


> BTW, if you do go solid state, consider a DAC like the BorderPatrol SE-i I have. It uses a tube rectifier and it is based on a really old 16-bit, NOS R2R chip. It’s got soft bass and limited on resolution, but it sounds gorgeous. Incredible timbre. I bought for like $950 used and it’s like $1,500 new.
> 
> Herb Reichert reviewed the slightly cheaper version that doesn’t have upgraded caps (it’s $1,075): “The BorderPatrol DAC SE, the Pass Labs electronics, and the Harbeth M30.2 speakers let Kielland’s voice and Mortensen’s piano sound realistically corporeal, completely un-digital, and entirely satisfying. Every note, sung or played, drew my attention to the poetry of these songs—not to the DAC.”
> 
> https://www.stereophile.com/content/borderpatrol-digital-analogue-converter-se


I was looking at MDHT for that same reason. I don't know if I'll go that route, but it's pretty interesting. I am really interested in R2R. My stuff now really does sound good. Best I have had. I'm just now wowed and I think I should be. I do listen to my Atom but it's about equal to my mini. I really think my amp in the MA mini is really limiting me right now. I'm hoping the GSX wows me.


----------



## Powermankw

Well, I stumbled upon a good review of my MA Mini-i 3 Pro. Not that it matters, but they paired it with a GS-X mini. It was also compared to a couple DACs... I think I found my amp. Not that the Gsx reviewed well, it just addressed my concerns. And there may be better DACs than my mini 3 pro, but it is far enough in the ball park I can forget about it for a while and just enjoy my setup. 

If you are interested
https://www.thehonestaudiophile.com/post/matrix-mini-i-pro-3-for-the-streamer-in-you


----------



## chesebert

You can fake analog sounding by using a low res dac chip or build a lot of distortion into IV conversion or output stage. The very best digital conversion sounds absolutely natural and undigital but also having top level resolution, amazing soundstage and sound density.


----------



## chesebert

Powermankw said:


> I was looking at MDHT for that same reason. I don't know if I'll go that route, but it's pretty interesting. I am really interested in R2R. My stuff now really does sound good. Best I have had. I'm just now wowed and I think I should be. I do listen to my Atom but it's about equal to my mini. I really think my amp in the MA mini is really limiting me right now. I'm hoping the GSX wows me.


Keep your expectation in check. GSX is too much of a wire with gain for most of the setup, as every dynamic headphone is flawed in some way and GSX will expose it. Be ready to EQ a bit and you will be wowed.


----------



## Powermankw

chesebert said:


> Keep your expectation in check. GSX is too much of a wire with gain for most of the setup, as every dynamic headphone is flawed in some way and GSX will expose it. Be ready to EQ a bit and you will be wowed.


I actually started goofing off with Harman curve. I like it... I don't have any particular love or hate with EQ. I can adjust if needed, but hopefully there is enough right to begin with.


----------



## Arniesb

chesebert said:


> You can fake analog sounding by using a low res dac chip or build a lot of distortion into IV conversion or output stage. The very best digital conversion sounds absolutely natural and undigital but also having top level resolution, amazing soundstage and sound density.


Its actually laughable to me when People blame amps and dacs for being too transparent when 99perc of time its headphones or speakers that suck or just that source is of poor quality like Usb  from noisy towers for example.
Ofc tube amps, High distortion amps and r2r dacs just gloss over problem, but nothing close to solving it.


----------



## chesebert

Powermankw said:


> I actually started goofing off with Harman curve. I like it... I don't have any particular love or hate with EQ. I can adjust if needed, but hopefully there is enough right to begin with.


I EQ all my headphones to hit a modified Harman curve (personal preference) and once EQed even moderately priced cans can sound pretty good with a decent front end and amp.


----------



## K3cT

chesebert said:


> EQ. You need to EQ Utopias anyway, so why not.



A little bit of EQ in the mid to low treble areas of the Utopia seem to help a lot.


----------



## Whazzzup

they are expensive but get a premium music server. Solve eq, and other quirks from source that gets interpreted incorrectly as a dac/amp/hp/cable problems


----------



## Powermankw

Whazzzup said:


> they are expensive but get a premium music server. Solve eq, and other quirks from source that gets interpreted incorrectly as a dac/amp/hp/cable problems


Why get a music server? 

I have about 50gb of music I accumulated, all garbage. I bought songs for some time... All MP3. Recently I bought some hi-res from HDtracks... Then wondered why. I stream everything. Yes, I had about 15 GB of my favs on drives for years. I like having it... But I can't plug it in my vehicle (file issue), and on desktop, not necessary... 

So what would my own library of hi-res content being transmitted across USB do for me?


----------



## Whazzzup

High end severs stream as well. Until you try you won’t know. Even compressed lossless can sound great never mind hi res. streaming is better even. just food for thought from someone whos tried. I use usb, my sig states what I use. 
but yes garbage in garbage out is a fact


----------



## chesebert

Whazzzup said:


> they are expensive but get a premium music server. Solve eq, and other quirks from source that gets interpreted incorrectly as a dac/amp/hp/cable problems


You don’t need a premium server. Just turn any PC into a DLNA server and get a steamer that supports dlna.


----------



## Whazzzup

chesebert said:


> You don’t need a premium server. Just turn any PC into a DLNA server and get a steamer that supports dlna.


Been there done that, and nope it’s not. Look do whatever, the answer is in the source.


----------



## Powermankw

Whazzzup said:


> High end severs stream as well. Until you try you won’t know. Even compressed lossless can sound great never mind hi res. streaming is better even. just food for thought from someone whos tried. I use usb, my sig states what I use.
> but yes garbage in garbage out is a fact


Thank you. For right now it is not really the direction I'm going. I'll keep it in mind. I'm using roon which I'm not entirely thrilled with. My whole setup for hi-fi is desktop so that is what it is going to be. I might start accumulating more hi-res content and then I'll see.


----------



## Powermankw

So how long is typical burn-in? Not that it really matter, I just leave it running, just curious.


----------



## chesebert

Powermankw said:


> So how long is typical burn-in? Not that it really matter, I just leave it running, just curious.


Between 1 and 1M seconds or when you get used to the sound.


----------



## Powermankw

😁


----------



## pompon (Jan 25, 2022)

GS-X Mini Satin Black ordered.

My Equinox cable XLR for HD650 is 2 x 3 pins. I guess the best thing to do is CUT the cable and put a xlr 4 pins ? 

Any advice how manage the 2 wires ... twist them together or let them parallel while each side contains 2 brand twisted ?


----------



## chesebert

pompon said:


> GS-X Mini Satin Black ordered.
> 
> My Equinox cable XLR for HD650 is 2 x 3 pins. I guess the best thing to do is CUT the cable and put a xlr 4 pins ?
> 
> Any advice how manage the 2 wires ... twist them together or let them parallel while each side contains 2 brand twisted ?


Get an adapter.


----------



## whitefang

pompon said:


> GS-X Mini Satin Black ordered.
> 
> My Equinox cable XLR for HD650 is 2 x 3 pins. I guess the best thing to do is CUT the cable and put a xlr 4 pins ?
> 
> Any advice how manage the 2 wires ... twist them together or let them parallel while each side contains 2 brand twisted ?


Yes cut/unsolder the dual 3pin and get a 4pin.
A picture of your cable will help, but I will probably twist the two wire,  because when you roll up your cable for storage etc a twisted one usually works better.


----------



## Powermankw

Well, I pulled the trigger... Satin Grey. Now the wait.


----------



## indstri

IZONE said:


> Hello GS-X mini owners. So I've read through like 80% of this thread and still a bit confused as to the Mini's capabilities with the Susvara. I think initially there were a lot of positive comments about the Mini being able to drive the Susvara well but as time passed there are some negative comments, especially with a certain reviewer calling it "soft". I would like to get any current opinions from people who own the Susvara with Mini or have auditioned it extensively. Thanks in advance



Not to raise the dead--but I'm amp shopping for the Susvara and would love to hear from anyone currently using and preferring a GSX-Mini pairing as I have enjoyed HeadAmp gear in the past.


----------



## masabueno

indstri said:


> Not to raise the dead--but I'm amp shopping for the Susvara and would love to hear from anyone currently using and preferring a GSX-Mini pairing as I have enjoyed HeadAmp gear in the past.





IZONE said:


> Hello GS-X mini owners. So I've read through like 80% of this thread and still a bit confused as to the Mini's capabilities with the Susvara. I think initially there were a lot of positive comments about the Mini being able to drive the Susvara well but as time passed there are some negative comments, especially with a certain reviewer calling it "soft". I would like to get any current opinions from people who own the Susvara with Mini or have auditioned it extensively. Thanks in advance



How does equipment age?


----------



## chesebert

Replace electrolytic  caps every half a century and you should be fine


----------



## Whazzzup (Jan 30, 2022)

Had my gsx mk2 for 6-7 years maybe more a-ok, little dust in the volume wheel created a little static when adjusting volume. Remedy to clean it is beyound my pay grade so… while a common diy is never that for me so why try, not a big deal anyway. concerning susvara it’s med gain 2 o’clock full saturation via mk2, suppose it’s the same on mini, so yes plenty of power.


----------



## tjdub

Even dough I love my mini it can't drive my susvaras I had to get a volot to drive them adequately


----------



## Whazzzup

Mini less watts than mk2?


----------



## tjdub

Yes, volot has double what the mk2 has


----------



## tjdub

mini has 4w @50 ohm, mk2 5w@50 and volot 16w@32 ohm


----------



## Whazzzup

To bad for mini that watt made all the difference obviously


----------



## tjdub

I wish headamp made a powerful amp that sounded like the mini, that would be my perfect amp


----------



## K3cT

The MK2? 🙃


----------



## thehutch

tjdub said:


> I wish headamp made a powerful amp that sounded like the mini, that would be my perfect amp


What headphones do you feel like it isn’t powerful enough for? Seems like it’s got enough juice to drive everything to its full potential other than HE-6, Code X, Susvara, maybe 1266. I know what the Abyss guys uses it as his main amp at home.


----------



## tjdub

thehutch said:


> What headphones do you feel like it isn’t powerful enough for? Seems like it’s got enough juice to drive everything to its full potential other than HE-6, Code X, Susvara, maybe 1266. I know what the Abyss guys uses it as his main amp at home.


A pair of susvaras


----------



## thehutch

tjdub said:


> A pair of susvaras


That makes sense. Yeah, wonder if we’ll ever get one with the same sound but a little more juice. I haven’t heard GS-X Mark II, but sounds like it’s not at all the same signature.


----------



## Whazzzup

why that ? what signature you think is different?


----------



## thehutch

Whazzzup said:


> why that ? what signature you think is different?


I’ve read a number of places that Mark II is a bit brighter, not as smooth, doesn’t have the touch of warmth you get with Mini. Not your experience?


----------



## Whazzzup

Nope but i have not heard the mini to suggest anything about it. I do suggest MK2 is not bright or unsmooth....


----------



## jonathan c

thehutch said:


> I’ve read a number of places that Mark II is a bit brighter, not as smooth, doesn’t have the touch of warmth you get with Mini. Not your experience?


I have read that and have heard the two side by side (with Audeze LCD-X and Rosson RAD-0 (when I owned the latter)). I agree.


----------



## chesebert

HFM headphones are generally a bit bright and not smooth. So you need a warm amp to compensate for the deficiency.


----------



## Slim1970

I wouldn’t call the MK2 brighter, but it’s more accurate, more detailed, with better transparency and clarity. I think the MK2 has a hint of warmth keeping it from being overly analytical or cold like most of the THX offerings. 

I’m a huge fan of the MK2. I wish I would have discovered it sooner in my head-fi journey. I listened to reviewers calling it “bright” and “analytical “.  I can’t lie, it did deter me. Once I got a listen to the MK2 for myself I was left with a smile on my face. The sound is powerful and has weight to it. I couldn’t ask for a better sounding amp.


----------



## thehutch

Slim1970 said:


> I wouldn’t call the MK2 brighter, but it’s more accurate, more detailed, with better transparency and clarity. I think the MK2 has a hint of warmth keeping it from being overly analytical or cold like most of the THX offerings.
> 
> I’m a huge fan of the MK2. I wish I would have discovered it sooner in my head-fi journey. I listened to reviewers calling it “bright” and “analytical “.  I can’t lie, it did deter me. Once I got a listen to the MK2 for myself I was left with a smile on my face. The sound is powerful and has weight to it. I couldn’t ask for a better sounding amp.


You’re saying compared to the Mini?


----------



## Whazzzup

I’m not sure how and why but the rumour that mk2 is bright, or I read that mk2 is bright, is very pervasive. a great source solves all. Course if an amp is darker than mk2 I’ll give it that


----------



## chesebert

Whazzzup said:


> I’m not sure how and why but the rumour that mk2 is bright, or I read that mk2 is bright, is very pervasive. a great source solves all. Course if an amp is darker than mk2 I’ll give it that


Many headphones are voiced nowadays to have a bit of a sizzling top end or recessed mids (can make top end sound a bit hot). Mk2 is just exposing those shortcomings. People need to understand when they buy a wire with gain they will get a wire with gain and that may not be the sound they actually like. 

Learn to use EQ or buy a colored amp or source.


----------



## Arniesb

chesebert said:


> Many headphones are voiced nowadays to have a bit of a sizzling top end or recessed mids (can make top end sound a bit hot). Mk2 is just exposing those shortcomings. People need to understand when they buy a wire with gain they will get a wire with gain and that may not be the sound they actually like.
> 
> Learn to use EQ or buy a colored amp or source.


Source could be a biggest problem.
Usb out of my pc for example sound so much worse and anemic vs Android usb out. Difference is startling when it comes to depth, warmth, bass and ease.
Great amps like mk2 will highlight poor sources for sure and if one have a great source it will enhance the experience!


----------



## Whazzzup

Source is everything frankly.


----------



## chesebert

Not saying USB output quality is not important but the two ends are the most problematic - recording/mixing/mastering and transducers.


----------



## Arniesb

Whazzzup said:


> Source is everything frankly.


People would save ton of money if they ever try fixing source instead of going tube route or just buying everying that is sugar coating the problem.


----------



## Slim1970

thehutch said:


> You’re saying compared to the Mini?


Yes, I should’ve pointed that out.


----------



## K3cT

Whazzzup said:


> I’m not sure how and why but the rumour that mk2 is bright, or I read that mk2 is bright, is very pervasive. a great source solves all. Course if an amp is darker than mk2 I’ll give it that



This is an interesting story. It seems that back when HD800 were at the peak of their popularity (before HD800S were released), a couple of people tested the Sennie in stock condition with the MK2 and complained that the combination was bright. Somehow that story stuck around but at hindsight 20/20, it was probably the fault of the headphone in the first place. 

Still I would say that the MK2 is not warm at all and it seems that most modern SS amps have a degree of warmth to them, including the Mini (based on impressions here and elsewhere), the very good Singxer SA-1, Formula S, AMB Labs Beta22 and even the OG Liquid Gold.


----------



## Whazzzup

Some folks like wire and gain systems because they have a good source and dac etc etc….some folks like distortion and warmth. Some use eq. I’m a wire and gain guy I guess.


----------



## Powermankw

Whazzzup said:


> Some folks like wire and gain systems because they have a good source and dac etc etc….some folks like distortion and warmth. Some use eq. I’m a wire and gain guy I guess.


What DACs do you like with the mini? I would probably have to go through a stream, but I'm open to good DAC.


----------



## Whazzzup

I don’t know mini , I should abort this thread, I’m mk2 . I thought they are interchangeable, maybe not. But with any ss quality amp a better source and dac will make everything sweeter.


----------



## K3cT

The MK2 thread is dead anyway so I guess it's fine to stick around here?


----------



## Powermankw

Whazzzup said:


> I don’t know mini , I should abort this thread, I’m mk2 . I thought they are interchangeable, maybe not. But with any ss quality amp a better source and dac will make everything sweeter.


Sure, but what do you consider a better source for streaming? R2r all that? Multibit, denafrips, ares... What's good with DS?


----------



## Whazzzup

Powermankw said:


> Sure, but what do you consider a better source for streaming? R2r all that? Multibit, denafrips, ares... What's good with DS?


Top quality music servers/ streamers. Dacs I’m not a tech fan of r2r but hey what do I know. my sig gives you a mid fi interpretation of what I found. But your adventure is ahead


----------



## chesebert (Feb 1, 2022)

Powermankw said:


> Sure, but what do you consider a better source for streaming? R2r all that? Multibit, denafrips, ares... What's good with DS?


Get an all in one streamer with Qobuz integration and you are set. As for the brand, if you like ultra clarity go with dCS; for warm glow and PrAT go with Naim; go for Linn if you like middle of the road presentation. If R2R is a must, MSB has you covered. You will find plenty of dealers that carry these brands, you can listen and decide for yourself which brand's house sound you prefer. They are all very good in their own ways, and you can build a good sounding system around any of them.

I need to qualify the above by noting that I stopped looking at DAC past $30k so TOTL dCS and MSB may very well be much better than the $30k tier stuff. Remember: buy it nice or buy it twice.


----------



## Powermankw

All I know is waiting for my amp is killing me...


----------



## buzzlulu

chesebert said:


> Get an all in one streamer with Qobuz integration and you are set. As for the brand, if you like ultra clarity go with dCS; for warm glow and PrAT go with Naim; go for Linn if you like middle of the road presentation. If R2R is a must, MSB has you covered. You will find plenty of dealers that carry these brands, you can listen and decide for yourself which brand's house sound you prefer. They are all very good in their own ways, and you can build a good sounding system around any of them.
> 
> I need to qualify the above by noting that I stopped looking at DAC past $30k so TOTL dCS and MSB may very well be much better than the $30k tier stuff. Remember: buy it nice or buy it twice.



Naim, Linn and dCS - you, kind sir, are a man of exquisite taste (says the owner of all three brands)


----------



## Powermankw (Feb 1, 2022)

buzzlulu said:


> Naim, Linn and dCS - you, kind sir, are a man of exquisite taste (says the owner of all three brands)


I already have a Naim Atom which I love with my speakers. I certainly will be comparing closely with my Matrix.


----------



## justin w.

We have another batch of GS-X mini orders (mostly Head-Fiers) shipping directly to customers this week. Pic below!


----------



## Relaxasaurus

justin w. said:


> We have another batch of GS-X mini orders (mostly Head-Fiers) shipping directly to customers this week. Pic below!



Wow! I'm not a vain guy but I may have to look into getting one of the glossy face plates 👀


----------



## Powermankw

I just hope the grey one is mine.


----------



## shafat777

Relaxasaurus said:


> Wow! I'm not a vain guy but I may have to look into getting one of the glossy face plates


My mini has a glossy black faceplate that i would love to trade for a matt black one.


----------



## chesebert

For old times' sake:


----------



## adeadcrab

justin w. said:


> We have another batch of GS-X mini orders (mostly Head-Fiers) shipping directly to customers this week. Pic below!


Damn, what colour is the very bottom one? Matte red? Got to have that one!


----------



## Swisstoni

Hi, thinking of buying the GSX mini and I know that HeadAmp used to offer 10% off for headfi readers. Does anyone know if this is still the case ?


----------



## ufospls2

Swisstoni said:


> Hi, thinking of buying the GSX mini and I know that HeadAmp used to offer 10% off for headfi readers. Does anyone know if this is still the case ?


Shoot them an email, worst they can do is say no  : )


----------



## K3cT

Here is something for GS-X stans to feel good about. 😎


----------



## chesebert

Something old and something new.


----------



## sam0227

I have the GSX MK2 and it's fantastic. Great to see this new amp!


----------



## Slim1970

sam0227 said:


> I have the GSX MK2 and it's fantastic. Great to see this new amp!


Same here, I own the GS-X MK2 and it is a superb sounding amp.


----------



## Powermankw

#@&$% FedEx! 

Carry on.


----------



## thehutch

Powermankw said:


> #@&$% FedEx!
> 
> Carry on.


Amen


----------



## Powermankw

Well my amp finally arrived. My new DAC is certainly burned in. So seriously, does the amp need burn in time? What do I expect?

Initial impression out of the box... Certainly not night and day. The bass is much better. Quality and quantity. I expected that since matrix has high impedance. While not drastic, just richer more full. I'll need more time for sure.


----------



## Voxata

The amp has some enjoyable color. Give it time to grow on you.


----------



## thehutch

Powermankw said:


> Well my amp finally arrived. My new DAC is certainly burned in. So seriously, does the amp need burn in time? What do I expect?
> 
> Initial impression out of the box... Certainly not night and day. The bass is much better. Quality and quantity. I expected that since matrix has high impedance. While not drastic, just richer more full. I'll need more time for sure.


Agree, give it some time. What headphones are you using?


----------



## Powermankw

thehutch said:


> Agree, give it some time. What headphones are you using?


Utopia. And Pontus 2 for dac


----------



## thehutch

Powermankw said:


> Utopia. And Pontus 2 for dac


Cool, I think you’ll start to love it with time.


----------



## Powermankw




----------



## thehutch

Powermankw said:


>


infrared space heater


----------



## Powermankw

😊


----------



## pompon

Hello!

Just got my new amp ...

"was afraid to have the purple version instead black" ... but was just the transparent film giving that purple color! 





Not fancy color






I will pair with HD650 / Equinox XLR cable and my dac.


----------



## Powermankw

pompon said:


> Hello!
> 
> Just got my new amp ...
> 
> ...


Dude... I did the same thing! 😊

I got grey but it looks purplish in pics... So when I opened the box 😱

No... The grey is dark grey... Awesome. So happy.


----------



## pompon (Mar 6, 2022)

Here my computer setup with the GS-X Mini





I am waiting my neutrix 4 pins connector to modify my Equinox 2 x 3 pins XLR.


----------



## pompon

You notice difference in sound depending of the gain.
I have impression high gain give more punch.
The gain switch is really a gain or just attenuate less ?


----------



## thehutch

pompon said:


> You notice difference in sound depending of the gain.
> I have impression high gain give more punch.
> The gain switch is really a gain or just attenuate less ?


Definitely a huge difference between the two. I only use high gain.


----------



## Powermankw

You shouldn't hear any difference in gain... Just more volume. To be able to match needs of speakers to amp output. Only difference is noise floor.


----------



## thehutch

Powermankw said:


> You shouldn't hear any difference in gain... Just more volume. To be able to match needs of speakers to amp output. Only difference is noise floor.


A lot of people in this thread disagree. @Currawong thought same and confirmed: 



Currawong said:


> I went and had a listen after volume matching and you're right -- low gain sounds a bit more muted in dynamics as well, even at a higher volume. That was unexpected.


----------



## thehutch

I agree it doesn’t make sense


----------



## Powermankw

thehutch said:


> I agree it doesn’t make sense


Ya, that doesn't make sense. Regardless my HPs don't need low gain. I was actually using low gain to do some volume matching on some A/B... But I don't run low gain.


----------



## Currawong

There's a reason for it I don't remember. I'd have to ask Justin again what is up with the gain levels.


----------



## shafat777

I also prefer listening my LCD-5 and XC 2021 using high gain as well. The low gain, comparatively sound less dynamic while the high gain sounds fuller, even at same volume level.


----------



## K3cT (Mar 8, 2022)

With the MK2 I prefer to use medium gain myself. Even at medium gain and my rather hot source @6V there is no noise when you crank up the volume all the way with the Utopia.


----------



## MalinYamato (Mar 9, 2022)

deleted


----------



## MalinYamato (Mar 9, 2022)

justin w. said:


> We have another batch of GS-X mini orders (mostly Head-Fiers) shipping directly to customers this week. Pic below!


Hi, I live in Sweden. How can I order a red one?
The only option I see is to buy from the US which will add 25% on the price as a customs charge.


----------



## EMINENT

MalinYamato said:


> Hi, I live in Sweden. How can I order a red one?
> The only option I see is to buy from the US which will add 25% on the price as a customs charge.


I love the satin red one and have one for sale. Such a sexy thing. Good luck!


----------



## larsv

MalinYamato said:


> Hi, I live in Sweden. How can I order a red one?
> The only option I see is to buy from the US which will add 25% on the price as a customs charge.


Use Hifi Shark and set an alert for gs-x mini in europe.
Found myself one a week ago, shoud arrive next week I hope.

You need to be patient and hope to be lucky with the colour, or you can pay full price + customs + import duties etc.


----------



## Powermankw (Mar 11, 2022)

It's got a workout for the last hour on every version of LA Villa Strangiato I could find. 

Been cooking for 9 days... Almost done.


----------



## Powermankw

I really love the satin grey.


----------



## chesebert

Powermankw said:


> Ya, that doesn't make sense. Regardless my HPs don't need low gain. I was actually using low gain to do some volume matching on some A/B... But I don't run low gain.


There is a difference, which could be attributed to various things: (i) lower global negative feedback with higher gain, (ii) increase noise floor/harmonic noise, (iii) higher dc offset. 

I think the difference is a combination of (i) and (ii). I will let others chime in.


----------



## taillfeather

Hello.
I ordered this headphone amplifier on February 2nd.
There is no change in status today, and there are no replies to inquiry emails or chats.
It took 2-4 weeks to ship when ordering ...
Is it normal to be in a situation like me?
I can't make a phone call because I don't speak English.


----------



## chesebert

appears to be par for the course.


----------



## Powermankw

taillfeather said:


> Hello.
> I ordered this headphone amplifier on February 2nd.
> There is no change in status today, and there are no replies to inquiry emails or chats.
> It took 2-4 weeks to ship when ordering ...
> ...


He typically answers emails pretty quick. Mine took the whole 4 weeks, but you are over that now. I would want to know too.


----------



## taillfeather

Powermankw said:


> He typically answers emails pretty quick. Mine took the whole 4 weeks, but you are over that now. I would want to know too.


I sent the email twice, but no reply.
I'll wait a little longer, but I may be a little unlucky.


----------



## rmsanger

Did I hear a rumor of a CFA3 coming from headamp later this year?  if so that could be a pretty sweet option.


----------



## Swisstoni

rmsanger said:


> Did I hear a rumor of a CFA3 coming from headamp later this year?  if so that could be a pretty sweet option.


I hope not, I've just placed an order for a GSX mini from HeadAmp. Before placing the order, I asked Justin if there was a new headphone amp coming this year as I'd read on another forum but he assured me there wasn't. Hope I wasn't fed a line just to get me to place an order now !!!


----------



## jonathan c

Swisstoni said:


> I hope not, I've just placed an order for a GSX mini from HeadAmp. Before placing the order, I asked Justin if there was a new headphone amp coming this year as I'd read on another forum but he assured me there wasn't. Hope I wasn't fed a line just to get me to place an order now !!!


Not a chance! Not Justin !


----------



## thehutch

He was working on a prototype for a direct-drive amp for RAALs. But he told me at CanJam the other week he isn’t going to sell it due to limited market. 

https://snapppt.com/headamp/items/598c193b-649f-4eaf-994d-52327e6b164e


----------



## MalinYamato

EMINENT said:


> I love the satin red one and have one for sale. Such a sexy thing. Good luck!


hi, do you ship to the EU?


----------



## EMINENT

MalinYamato said:


> hi, do you ship to the EU?


I can but shipping would be up to you.


----------



## justin w.

jonathan c said:


> Not a chance! Not Justin !


Even if we were working on something for 'this year' everyone knows that means it would really be next year or after that so nothing to worry about here. We typically keep our amp models for about 10 years, with price increases along the way when necessary.


Powermankw said:


> He typically answers emails pretty quick. Mine took the whole 4 weeks, but you are over that now. I would want to know too.


Right now we are reloading our GS-X mini inventory, which is almost complete, luckily we made it through ordering everything for this batch (which we do about once per year) without any major snags. Got lucky and found one of the integrated circuits from another company, and one of the tantalum capacitors arrived just in time with a 40 week wait for more. We have some transistors that have been on order for a year, and still haven't arrived with no real estimate in sight. Luckily, we still have enough for 1 more production run of boards. That assembly is going on right now and we'll be back to shipping soon.


----------



## Swisstoni

justin w. said:


> Even if we were working on something for 'this year' everyone knows that means it would really be next year or after that so nothing to worry about here. We typically keep our amp models for about 10 years, with price increases along the way when necessary.
> 
> Right now we are reloading our GS-X mini inventory, which is almost complete, luckily we made it through ordering everything for this batch (which we do about once per year) without any major snags. Got lucky and found one of the integrated circuits from another company, and one of the tantalum capacitors arrived just in time with a 40 week wait for more. We have some transistors that have been on order for a year, and still haven't arrived with no real estimate in sight. Luckily, we still have enough for 1 more production run of boards. That assembly is going on right now and we'll be back to shipping soon.


Brilliant, thanks Justin. My LCD 5's are pining for some GSX mini love !!


----------



## EMINENT

Swisstoni said:


> Brilliant, thanks Justin. My LCD 5's are pining for some GSX mini love !!


A wonderful pairing.


----------



## Powermankw

justin w. said:


> Even if we were working on something for 'this year' everyone knows that means it would really be next year or after that so nothing to worry about here. We typically keep our amp models for about 10 years, with price increases along the way when necessary.
> 
> Right now we are reloading our GS-X mini inventory, which is almost complete, luckily we made it through ordering everything for this batch (which we do about once per year) without any major snags. Got lucky and found one of the integrated circuits from another company, and one of the tantalum capacitors arrived just in time with a 40 week wait for more. We have some transistors that have been on order for a year, and still haven't arrived with no real estimate in sight. Luckily, we still have enough for 1 more production run of boards. That assembly is going on right now and we'll be back to shipping soon.


Ya, I of course want fast, but these days... Luck it's not 4 months. I get over my impatience as soon as it's in my hands. 😁


----------



## pompon

Any adwice how convert this cable to single 4 pins ?

Should I just twist the 2 cables together or put each side in sort of shield sleeve before twist together ?


----------



## justin w. (Mar 18, 2022)

MalinYamato said:


> hi, do you ship to the EU?



I would think twice if anyone in this thread is considering dealing with the quoted person, who sent us some bizarre accusations in our chat earlier today


----------



## K3cT

Swisstoni said:


> I hope not, I've just placed an order for a GSX mini from HeadAmp. Before placing the order, I asked Justin if there was a new headphone amp coming this year as I'd read on another forum but he assured me there wasn't. Hope I wasn't fed a line just to get me to place an order now !!!



I'm not even sure the CFA-3 is needed unless you plan to drive super hard headphones like the Susvara or Phi TC.


----------



## nerone

pompon said:


> Any adwice how convert this cable to single 4 pins ?
> 
> Should I just twist the 2 cables together or put each side in sort of shield sleeve before twist together ?


You are already using them unshielded, so I wouldn't bother with that. I'd either just put some sleeve over them or maybe even cut close to the end of the current sleeve.


----------



## Swisstoni

justin w. said:


> Even if we were working on something for 'this year' everyone knows that means it would really be next year or after that so nothing to worry about here. We typically keep our amp models for about 10 years, with price increases along the way when necessary.
> 
> Right now we are reloading our GS-X mini inventory, which is almost complete, luckily we made it through ordering everything for this batch (which we do about once per year) without any major snags. Got lucky and found one of the integrated circuits from another company, and one of the tantalum capacitors arrived just in time with a 40 week wait for more. We have some transistors that have been on order for a year, and still haven't arrived with no real estimate in sight. Luckily, we still have enough for 1 more production run of boards. That assembly is going on right now and we'll be back to shipping soon.


Hope Justin reads this ! I've been waiting over 4 weeks for a GSX mini and, as yet, have had no replies to emails ! Please can you let me know when my order will be shipped ! Yours expectantly, Matthew Jones


----------



## justin w.

Hi, I replied to your online chat earlier today! Please check back there if you didn't leave an email. We are getting a partial shipment of the enclosures we are waiting on to go with a partial shipment of circuit boards so we can ship these. Lots of partial everything is how it's going lately. We will be able to ship next week


----------



## paradoxper

K3cT said:


> I'm not even sure the CFA-3 is needed unless you plan to drive super hard headphones like the Susvara or Phi TC.


Super necessary.


----------



## Swisstoni

justin w. said:


> Hi, I replied to your online chat earlier today! Please check back there if you didn't leave an email. We are getting a partial shipment of the enclosures we are waiting on to go with a partial shipment of circuit boards so we can ship these. Lots of partial everything is how it's going lately. We will be able to ship next week


Thanks Justin, I checked but didn't see that, my bad and no, I didn't leave my email so my mistake. Thank you for getting back to me. Sorry to bother you but I'm really looking forward to trying your amp !!! Being a little impatient I know !!


----------



## justin w.

paradoxper said:


> Super necessary.


on that topic -- if you only want to drive *really sensitive* headphones like certain IEMs, we'd recommend either the Gilmore lite mk2 customized by us to have a gain of 1x (we can do this) and the Dedicated Power Supply or the GS-X mk2 in low gain.

Reason is this unity gain setting work best with the highest sensitivity plus those amps use the lowest noise JFET input devices while the GS-X mini (like the CFA-3) uses bipolar input devices. The GS-X mini is optimized for the range most over-the-ear dynamic and planar headphones fall into: moderately low sensitivity to moderately high sensitivity.  impedance not really a factor


----------



## elira (Mar 28, 2022)

justin w. said:


> Gilmore lite mk2 customized by us to have a gain of 1x


Can you customize a used one or new orders only?


----------



## taillfeather (Mar 29, 2022)

deleted


----------



## K3cT

justin w. said:


> on that topic -- if you only want to drive *really sensitive* headphones like certain IEMs, we'd recommend either the Gilmore lite mk2 customized by us to have a gain of 1x (we can do this) and the Dedicated Power Supply or the GS-X mk2 in low gain.
> 
> Reason is this unity gain setting work best with the highest sensitivity plus those amps use the lowest noise JFET input devices while the GS-X mini (like the CFA-3) uses bipolar input devices. The GS-X mini is optimized for the range most over-the-ear dynamic and planar headphones fall into: moderately low sensitivity to moderately high sensitivity.  impedance not really a factor



Justin while you're here it would be nice if you can comment on how @Currawong and others seemed to comment that the GS-X Mini sounds different with different gain settings?


----------



## justin w.

taillfeather said:


> ここ
> 
> 
> Hello, Justin.
> ...


Yes it will


----------



## justin w.

K3cT said:


> Justin while you're here it would be nice if you can comment on how @Currawong and others seemed to comment that the GS-X Mini sounds different with different gain settings?


It's typical that the higher gain setting is believed to sound better. But if the gain is too high there won't be enough usable range on the volume control.


----------



## chesebert

justin w. said:


> It's typical that the higher gain setting is *believed* to sound better. But if the gain is too high there won't be enough usable range on the volume control.


Lol. are you saying it’s all in our heads and we are just imagining the difference 😆


----------



## thehutch

justin w. said:


> It's typical that the higher gain setting is believed to sound better. But if the gain is too high there won't be enough usable range on the volume control.


Brilliant


----------



## elira

chesebert said:


> Lol. are you saying it’s all in our heads and we are just imagining the difference 😆


Modifying the gain changes the operation parameters for that gain stage, it changes how the transistors (or opamps) operate. Usually the gain is adjusted by increasing or decreasing feedback, so audible differences exist in certain scenarios.


----------



## crazyiori

Hi, guys. I am considering a HeadAmp GS-X Mini for my second amp. But for the limited space, I have to put another amp on the top of it.
I heard it is hot when it works. Will it be firm enough to put an amp about 3.5kg on it? The other amp I plan to lie on it is a little smaller then it, so its holes will not be all covered.  Will it be too hot? And can anyone tell me the exact height of the GS-X mini (including the foot)?
​


----------



## Powermankw (Mar 31, 2022)

crazyiori said:


> Hi, guys. I am considering a HeadAmp GS-X Mini for my second amp. But for the limited space, I have to put another amp on the top of it.
> I heard it is hot when it works. Will it be firm enough to put an amp about 3.5kg on it? The other amp I plan to lie on it is a little smaller then it, so its holes will not be all covered.  Will it be too hot? And can anyone tell me the exact height of the GS-X mini (including the foot)?
> ​


The feet are short. I put some of those little half sphere rubber feet under it for giggles. I'm not saying it's necessary. I put my Matrix mini on top. Maybe 2/3 the size. I used some foam feet from something else to raise it. Those are maybe 3/4". I just wanted a bit more space. I can't tell any difference. The GSX isn't any warmer, and the Matrix isn't either. It barely gets warm and that hasn't changed.

The GSX definitely runs warm. I wouldn't call it hot... Maybe 80-100F. So you don't want to effect its cooling, but I have not found it any warmer stacking. And I can't even tell the bottom of the matrix is any warmer. Soo... I think if you leave some space, without covering a bunch of ventilation holes on the GSX, it's fine.


----------



## crazyiori

Powermankw said:


> The feet are short. I put some of those little half sphere rubber feet under it for giggles. I'm not saying it's necessary. I put my Matrix mini on top. Maybe 2/3 the size. I used some foam feet from something else to raise it. Those are maybe 3/4". I just wanted a bit more space. I can't tell any difference. The GSX isn't any warmer, and the Matrix isn't either. It barely gets warm and that hasn't changed.
> 
> The GSX definitely runs warm. I wouldn't call it hot... Maybe 80-100F. So you don't want to effect its cooling, but I have not found it any warmer stacking. And I can't even tell the bottom of the matrix is any warmer. Soo... I think if you leave some space, without covering a bunch of ventilation holes on the GSX, it's fine.


Thanks, mine is similar with Matrix mini. Then it seems not to be a problem. Did you try some Grado on GSX mini? Will it be fitable, even through not perfectly?


----------



## thehutch

crazyiori said:


> Hi, guys. I am considering a HeadAmp GS-X Mini for my second amp. But for the limited space, I have to put another amp on the top of it.
> I heard it is hot when it works. Will it be firm enough to put an amp about 3.5kg on it? The other amp I plan to lie on it is a little smaller then it, so its holes will not be all covered.  Will it be too hot? And can anyone tell me the exact height of the GS-X mini (including the foot)?
> ​


I think that kind of weight would be OK. Might start to sag in over a long, long period of time, but probably not. 

Somebody makes a venting fan that’s about the size of the Mini that could put in between the Mini and the other amp. I forget the name but a few people in this thread swear by it.


----------



## thehutch

thehutch said:


> I think that kind of weight would be OK. Might start to sag in over a long, long period of time, but probably not.
> 
> Somebody makes a venting fan that’s about the size of the Mini that could put in between the Mini and the other amp. I forget the name but a few people in this thread swear by it.


Found it @crazyiori 

https://www.amazon.com/AC-Infinity-Rear-Exhaust-Receivers-Components/dp/B01LW6CYEC


----------



## crazyiori

thehutch said:


> Found it @crazyiori
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/AC-Infinity-Rear-Exhaust-Receivers-Components/dp/B01LW6CYEC


Thanks a lot


----------



## Powermankw

crazyiori said:


> Thanks, mine is similar with Matrix mini. Then it seems not to be a problem. Did you try some Grado on GSX mini? Will it be fitable, even through not perfectly?


What's Grado?


----------



## crazyiori

Powermankw said:


> What's Grado?


Grado headphones. I have Rs1i, ps 500, GS3000e, GH1. How are they on HeadAmp GS-X Mini ?


----------



## Powermankw

crazyiori said:


> Grado headphones. I have Rs1i, ps 500, GS3000e, GH1. How are they on HeadAmp GS-X Mini ?


That's what I thought... Nope. I just have Utopias. My comparison experience is pretty limited. I do like the GSX. Most seem to agree that it is a touch warm. I do to, but it's not "colored". It's transparent. For me, going from Matrix, it is a clear improvement in bass quantity and quality. Other than that the Matrix isn't colored, timbre and resolution are good, so same as GSX. And GSX has plenty of power. I am happy, very nice package.


----------



## crazyiori

Powermankw said:


> That's what I thought... Nope. I just have Utopias. My comparison experience is pretty limited. I do like the GSX. Most seem to agree that it is a touch warm. I do to, but it's not "colored". It's transparent. For me, going from Matrix, it is a clear improvement in bass quantity and quality. Other than that the Matrix isn't colored, timbre and resolution are good, so same as GSX. And GSX has plenty of power. I am happy, very nice package.


That's great. The other amp I have is a tube one. It seems of another style. Did you ever compare the xlr input with rca input on GSX? Is there any differences？


----------



## whitefang (Mar 31, 2022)

crazyiori said:


> Grado headphones. I have Rs1i, ps 500, GS3000e, GH1. How are they on HeadAmp GS-X Mini ?


The GSX uses the Dynalo amp module by Kevin Gilmore which is specifically designed to drive low impedance loads. i.e. Grados back in the days.

For the RCA vs XLR input, little to no difference that I am aware of. but XLR vs 6.3 headphone output has noticable difference. The latter sound warmer and less transparent. But not totally in a bad way, I sometimes prefer that warmer sound.


----------



## crazyiori

whitefang said:


> The GSX uses the Dynalo amp module by Kevin Gilmore which is specifically designed to drive low impedance loads. i.e. Grados back in the days.
> 
> For the RCA vs XLR input, little to no difference that I am aware of. but XLR vs 6.3 headphone output has noticable difference. The latter sound warmer and less transparent. But not totally in a bad way, I sometimes prefer that warmer sound.


Thanks. That solves my concerning.


----------



## Powermankw

If anyone is interested, my GSX is up for sale. Love the amp, just consolidating all my stuff instead of seperate systems.


----------



## protoss

Why are there so many gsx mini for sales. It's amazing.


----------



## Powermankw

protoss said:


> Why are there so many gsx mini for sales. It's amazing.


I don't get it. Great amp. It's a coinkidink


----------



## bfreedma

protoss said:


> Why are there so many gsx mini for sales. It's amazing.



It seems to match up with the Head-Fi FOTM/FOMO/YOLO cycle.  There is a large group here that regularly changes gear based on this week's posts about the latest "best amp ever".


----------



## Melting735

I just purchased a used gsx mini to substitute my Niimbus 5 Pro. This is so far so good with Susvara, 1266 TC, and VC. Comparing to niimbus, this is only 1/3 of price which hits a sweet spot for me. It also sounds really good and I no longer need to reach the back of amp for gain control.


----------



## vonBaron

GSX mini have significant worse SQ than Niimbus.


----------



## Melting735

Niimbus sounds better to me, just not as significant as 3 times better. I feel I'm okay to live on gsxmini and use the rest of money to try something else.


----------



## MacMan31

thehutch said:


> GS-X is far better than V280 and the Burson Soloist. I compared the three directly in the same system (and with a few different DACs) and the GS-X bested them by a wide margin. I like the idea of the V280’ dark sound, but when I had it here in my house for a few weeks last year, I was quite eager to get the GS-X back. Was not impressed at all.
> 
> In fact, I preferred the GS-X to everything you see in this photo (as did the two other Headfiers who compared):



That's an awesome collection of headphone amps. I wish I could afford to have them all. What is that thing in the middle with all the RCA cables plugged into it?


----------



## thehutch

MacMan31 said:


> That's an awesome collection of headphone amps. I wish I could afford to have them all. What is that thing in the middle with all the RCA cables plugged into it?


Just the Mini is mine. Most of the amps belong to @Relaxasaurus. He could tell you more, but I think he had Zynsonix make a custom  RCA splitter to send one line-level signal to multiple amps.


----------



## chesebert

protoss said:


> Why are there so many gsx mini for sales. It's amazing.


The new headamp module is not the best for every setup - you need to find proper system matching. This is generally true about all the amps.


----------



## chesebert (Apr 16, 2022)

vonBaron said:


> GSX mini have significant worse SQ than Niimbus.


That's a bit exaggerated. Lake People makes fine mid-range headphone amps, among other things. A $6k headphone amp from them feels like a cash grab and nothing more. You sure you are not just hearing the price difference? 

If I were a betting person, I am guessing it's probably a 280/281 with better parts and possibly greater number of output devices.


----------



## vonBaron

Niimbus is mid-range? Lol! Listen then write.


----------



## 801evan

vonBaron said:


> GSX mini have significant worse SQ than Niimbus.


Easily and even the gsx ii. So I cant imagine how a CFA3 or susy can be better...


----------



## Arniesb

chesebert said:


> That's a bit exaggerated. Lake People makes fine mid-range headphone amps, among other things. A $6k headphone amp from them feels like a cash grab and nothing more. You sure you are not just hearing the price difference?
> 
> If I were a betting person, I am guessing it's probably a 280/281 with better parts and possibly greater number of output devices.


Where is your credential man? You sound like youre a better enginner than everyone who have products over here?
Drop that huge ego that makes you think youre a better expert than others.
Yes we know old guys ''tunes'' that no feedback, high distortion, pure class a circuitry is the best since it adds more distortion for that pleasant sound.
Its super funny to hear guys from sbaf and similar that always comment how good measuring devices have less details and resolution... Is it? ofc devices like high end Violectric or Niimbus have less distortion and noise and thus less fake details  and resolution.
Yes we know you bought very expensive stuff and now you cope by trashing well enginnered stuff mostly because it cost less than stuff that you have or it is a Chinese brand.


----------



## chesebert

801evan said:


> Easily and even the gsx ii. So I cant imagine how a CFA3 or susy can be better...


Mini and GSX 2 are not KG design.


----------



## 801evan

chesebert said:


> Mini and GSX 2 are not KG design.


But that's always the first thing I see when Googled....


----------



## chesebert

801evan said:


> But that's always the first thing I see when Googled....


You can email Justin to clarify


----------



## chesebert

Arniesb said:


> Where is your credential man? You sound like youre a better enginner than everyone who have products over here?
> Drop that huge ego that makes you think youre a better expert than others.
> Yes we know old guys ''tunes'' that no feedback, high distortion, pure class a circuitry is the best since it adds more distortion for that pleasant sound.
> Its super funny to hear guys from sbaf and similar that always comment how good measuring devices have less details and resolution... Is it? ofc devices like high end Violectric or Niimbus have less distortion and noise and thus less fake details  and resolution.
> Yes we know you bought very expensive stuff and now you cope by trashing well enginnered stuff mostly because it cost less than stuff that you have or it is a Chinese brand.


I got nothing to prove. This is a hobby and I am entitled to my opinion.

For $6k SS you should expect separate boxes for amplification and power. If you are talking about a one-box design, the PS should be enclosed. You shouldn't also be required to flip some DIP switches to change gain. Also the use of risers and plug-in boards look out of place in a $6k amplifier. Finally, from the available pictures the soldering work is not that great. Is this thing built in China or something?


----------



## vonBaron

You must be funny guy at party's!


----------



## vonnie123

Sure seems like a lot more GSX-mins are showing up for sale lately.  Pretty solid amp at the price.


----------



## Arniesb

chesebert said:


> I got nothing to prove. This is a hobby and I am entitled to my opinion.
> 
> For $6k SS you should expect separate boxes for amplification and power. If you are talking about a one-box design, the PS should be enclosed. You shouldn't also be required to flip some DIP switches to change gain. Also the use of risers and plug-in boards look out of place in a $6k amplifier. Finally, from the available pictures the soldering work is not that great. Is this thing built in China or something?


I think all those capacitors in niimbus are acting as a shield and it have very low noise to prove that so separate box while can ''slightly'' improve noise for iem users, but for everybody else its super black already. P.S I think any additional cabling gonna reduce dynamics and for power delivery it would be even worse... Thats why Violectric is talked about its dynamics.
Talking about gain switches, it is good compromise for more precise volume incementals for different headphones where users dont have reed relay volume control option.
Didnt see any faults elsewhere.
Maybe others can chime in?


----------



## ryekote

elira said:


> Modifying the gain changes the operation parameters for that gain stage, it changes how the transistors (or opamps) operate. Usually the gain is adjusted by increasing or decreasing feedback, so audible differences exist in certain scenarios.


I definitely recognized the audible differences between the gain settings. In terms of pairings, I run it with my HD 800 S and LCD-5 on high rather than low gain, as it sounded fuller and punchier.


----------



## shafat777

jleewitda3 said:


> I definitely recognized the audible differences between the gain settings. In terms of pairings, I run it with my HD 800 S and LCD-5 on high rather than low gain, as it sounded fuller and punchier.


I also notice fuller sound coming from the high gain vs low gain at same volume.


----------



## silversurfer616

Always on High Gain but even with Susvara never went higher than 11. But then, I never put my head in the PA boxes at Dinosaur Jr concerts. Grey noise, anyway.


----------



## filuS

Does anyone know how long it usually takes to get an answer from Headamp? I've sent them an email last week with few questions but so far I haven't heard from them. That being said, I could ask few of them here as well:

Are there significant sonic differences between standard pot and DACT? I'm not really concerned about volume adjustment granularity on stepped attenuator for perfect volume matching (I can adjust volume on my DAC as well, so I can play around a bit), it's really about audible improvements.
Does anyone have a hands on experience with ordering this amp from overseas? On their website they state that 220-240V configurations are also available but I don't see any way to select it when I'm adding it to cart nor during checkout, so I'd like to make sure I do everything correctly as returns from EU to US would be a nightmare.
Thanks in advance


----------



## ryekote

They are very responsive. I emailed their support team about the first question and got a response back within an hour from their CEO, Justin. I asked him about my plan on switching from the DACT stepped attenuator to the RK27 potentiometer volume control and if there are any noticeable sound differences, and he said: 

"Yes, we would be able to change it to RK27. You shouldn't experience a downgrade except that the RK27 can sometimes have some imbalance at low volume levels."


----------



## ryekote

silversurfer616 said:


> Always on High Gain but even with Susvara never went higher than 11. But then, I never put my head in the PA boxes at Dinosaur Jr concerts. Grey noise, anyway.


Have you gotten a chance to try the Hypsos/Oor? If so, which amp do you prefer out of the 2 for Sus? I'm thinking of upgrading down the line to the Oor if it's worth it.


----------



## filuS

jleewitda3 said:


> They are very responsive. I emailed their support team about the first question and got a response back within an hour from their CEO, Justin. I asked him about my plan on switching from the DACT stepped attenuator to the RK27 potentiometer volume control and if there are any noticeable sound differences, and he said:
> 
> "Yes, we would be able to change it to RK27. You shouldn't experience a downgrade except that the RK27 can sometimes have some imbalance at low volume levels."


Regarding the responsivity - I emailed them last week on Saturday. Today I sent another email with one additional question. I received a reply to that second email within 2 hours directly from Justin, which is great, the only thing is that I have never gotten a reply to my original email in which I asked more important questions  That being said I found most of the answers scattered over forums / comment sections - I will go for DACT version and it seems that Headamp configures their amps (110V vs 230V) based on the shipping location but just to be sure I'll send an email after I make the order (I'll be sending a note about making the volume knob satin red while keeping the front panel satin black as ordered).


----------



## ryekote

filuS said:


> I will go for DACT version and it seems that Headamp configures their amps (110V vs 230V) based on the shipping location but just to be sure I'll send an email after I make the order (I'll be sending a note about making the volume knob satin red while keeping the front panel satin black as ordered).


Looking forward to hearing your impressions! That satin red on black will look clean 👌


----------



## silversurfer616

jleewitda3 said:


> Have you gotten a chance to try the Hypsos/Oor? If so, which amp do you prefer out of the 2 for Sus? I'm thinking of upgrading down the line to the Oor if it's worth it.


Can’t help you there. Furthermore I don’t like the look of it. But I am sure it’s a very good amp…everybody says so.


----------



## headband

So I got the GS-X Mini today. I’ve had the Soloist 3XP for a couple months now. I actually just started in this hobby and that was my first ever amp so I do feel a bit attached to it. I’m still forming an opinion on the Gsx. I love the Soloist BUT I can tell in the back of my head the GS-X mini is better. I’m gonna try to stay open minded till I get more familiar with it. Luckily I got the burson from headphones site so I have a year to return it (with a fee)


----------



## headband (May 1, 2022)

I've now spent a couple of weeks with both the GS-X Mini and the Burson Soloist 3XP.  I only started this hobby a couple of months ago in March and began with the LCD-X and the Soloist 3XP.  Although I love the Soloist 3XP, I prefer the GS-X Mini.

The most easily noticeable difference is in the noise floor. The GSXM is a very black noise floor.  There are 2 gain levels, and in high gain the noise floor of the GSXM is the same as the noise floor on the 3XP under medium gain.  I use the 3XP in poweramp mode under medium gain.  Poweramp mode itself has little effect on the noise floor of the 3XP.  The noise floor of the 3XP in high gain mode is very present and I personally won't use it in high gain because it's distracting. They're both class A amps.  The LCD-X can comfortable take 5W @ 20ohm (not that I'd use that much power), the 3XP delivers 8W/4W @ 16/32ohm, while the GS-X delivers 6W/4W @ 25/50ohm.  All music is upsampled using roon/qobuz/hq player to DSD256.  I don't want to write a wall of words here.  I'm not a pro reviewer, however I did volume match the two amps with a meter for comparison.

The 3XP is comparatively warmer, smoother, treble is sweet, and I think the mids offer a euphonic, mellifluous (100pts for using that word in a review) presentation. It's often credited with having good bass, and I agree with this. The bass is forward, detailed, and has just a touch of extension to it. Sub-bass is also fantastic with this amp.  Staging is intimate, imaging is good.

The GSXM is comparatively more neutral. Across the spectrum it's more realistic, timbre more natural.  Staging is bigger, imaging is very good.  The layers are more distinct, transients likes fingers on strings, breaths, points of contact adding some twinkle, some punctuation in the air.  It excels with dynamic tracks, but can also perform beautifully with modern recordings.  The mids and vocals are comparatively more forward.  Treble sparkles.  Bass, likewise is more detailed and it's easy to pick apart sub-bass textures, bass drums and synth, bass guitar are all nicely separated. It's not cold and clinical though, there's still warmth there.  Something I noticed is that when using the GSXM there is a more kinetic feel within my earcups. I notice that drums, bass drums, the attack of some sounds, not just bass, all had a more visceral feel even a lower volumes.  I don't know if there is a name for this or not.

I can see a case for keeping both of them.  When I first heard the 3XP I could tell it was special, and then in poweramp mode, I felt a bit of magic.  As soon as I plugged into the GSX I felt that magic again and more clearly.  I'll enjoy it while I can, because everything is so new to me.


----------



## phalanx2357 (May 1, 2022)

headband said:


> The GSXM is comparatively more neutral. Across the spectrum it's more realistic, timbre more natural.  Staging is bigger, imaging is very good.  The layers are more distinct, transients likes fingers on strings, breaths, points of contact adding some twinkle, some punctuation in the air.  It excels with dynamic tracks, but can also perform beautifully with modern recordings.  The mids and vocals are comparatively more forward.  Treble sparkles.  Bass, likewise is more detailed and it's easy to pick apart sub-bass textures, bass drums and synth, bass guitar are all nicely separated. It's not cold and clinical though, there's still warmth there.  Something I noticed is that when using the GSXM there is a more kinetic feel within my earcups. I notice that drums, bass drums, the attack of some sounds, not just bass, all had a more visceral feel even a lower volumes.  I don't know if there is a name for this or not.


I had the 3XP for about 2 weeks. Unfortunately due to my headphone (Diana TC) and the 3XP's boosted bass, using the amp actually hurt my ears; thus had to return it. I use the Topping A90. The parts I highlighted in blue are exactly how I would describe the A90 as compared to the 3XP. The Diana TC already has strong and super resolving / separating bass so I don't need any more on that part from the amp.

For staging, I honestly couldn't tell a difference between the A90 and the 3XP, so maybe I am just not as sensitive to staging. Reason I am posting this here on the GSXM forum is I wonder how the GSXM would compare to the A90 since it seems like the benefits, as compared to the 3XP, are mostly the same.

Tho very importantly, are you saying the GSXM has even stronger percussive power than the 3XP? Like drums sound even stronger and more forward? Low-end percussive over-pressure is what caused me pain on the 3XP. If the GSXM is even stronger on that part, then obviously it wouldn't be the right amp for me.


----------



## headband

phalanx2357 said:


> Tho very importantly, are you saying the GSXM has even stronger percussive power than the 3XP? Like drums sound even stronger and more forward? Low-end percussive over-pressure is what caused me pain on the 3XP. If the GSXM is even stronger on that part, then obviously it wouldn't be the right amp for me.



No, not drums specifically. Not forward in the mix. Sorry, I don’t know how to explain it.  Coincidentally 3 out 4 of the Abyss guys use their Diana TCs on the GS-X Mini. The Soloist 3XP definitely has the more forward bass presentation. I enjoy bass so it doesn’t bother me.


----------



## adeadcrab

From your review it really seems like the GSX-Mini is leaner and less coloured than the Soloist... starting to re-think which of these I should get first and maybe it's the GSX-Mini


----------



## headband

adeadcrab said:


> From your review it really seems like the GSX-Mini is leaner and less coloured than the Soloist... starting to re-think which of these I should get first and maybe it's the GSX-Mini



There's likely some synergy to consider as well. Audeze's tend to have good bass out of the gate.  Abyss also has good bass and on youtube all of the Abyss guys listened to the GS-X Mini at a show and instantly loved it. All of them use it as their daily driver except the head honcho using an $18,000 version of the WA-33. I had the same feeling with my LCD-X'21 plugging into the GS-X.  The Soloist 3XP does deliver a more forward and energetic bass, so in my opinion it's suited well to all of those mid-fi detail monster headphones where you load up the FR against Harman and they're all boosted in the upper-mid/treble region (I'd argue they're actually too distorted in their upper range) and they tend to roll off hard right below around the 100-150Hz 'slam' region, so there's punch with no follow-through, little body.  The 3XP I think would balance that out nicely. For headphones that simply tuned in a more balanced way or EQ'd closer to Harman, I think the GS-X mini wins. I'm reluctant to use the term "holographic", but I do think when I use the roon convolutional eq with the AutoEQ/Oratory .wav files for 44.1 & 48Khz combined with the HQ Player upsampling into DSD256 and through the GS-X mini, it's magical and I have no doubt that I'm listening to something above and beyond what I've heard before.  

Next year i think it could be ZMF + Decware.  Although if I want the Decware by next year, I'd have to buy it now because of the waitlist.


----------



## phalanx2357 (May 1, 2022)

headband said:


> No, not drums specifically. Not forward in the mix. Sorry, I don’t know how to explain it.  Coincidentally 3 out 4 of the Abyss guys use their Diana TCs on the GS-X Mini. The Soloist 3XP definitely has the more forward bass presentation. I enjoy bass so it doesn’t bother me.


Ya I know they use the GS-X mini... I wonder how much of that is that super audiophiles like they just want to use at least a fairly expensive amp vs. how much of it is actually great... Many audiophiles also are biased against chi-fi in general. Looking at some measurements, I can tell that the GSXM is closer to the A90 than the Burson (see links below). Assuming the A90 is the super analytical one that add no color whatsoever, the Burson clearly adds colors throughout the FR range while the GSXM only does it in a few locations. I ll continue to think about if it makes sense to get a GSXM to try to see how I would like it... obviously not a cheap decision so will think more.

GSXM
Burson 3xp
A90


----------



## Slim1970

phalanx2357 said:


> Ya I know they use the GS-X mini... I wonder how much of that is that super audiophiles like they just want to use at least a fairly expensive amp vs. how much of it is actually great... Many audiophiles also are biased against chi-fi in general. Looking at some measurements, I can tell that the GSXM is closer to the A90 than the Burson (see links below). Assuming the A90 is the super analytical one that add no color whatsoever, the Burson clearly adds colors throughout the FR range while the GSXM only does it in a few locations. I ll continue to think about if it makes sense to get a GSXM to try to see how I would like it... obviously not a cheap decision so will think more.
> 
> GSXM
> Burson 3xp
> A90


Buy a used GS-X Mini and save a few dollars. I bought the GS-X MK2 after being somewhat let down by the Burson Soloist 3XP and Conductor 3X Reference. I find the GS-X series a step in performance and tone.


----------



## headband

phalanx2357 said:


> Ya I know they use the GS-X mini... I wonder how much of that is that super audiophiles like they just want to use at least a fairly expensive amp vs. how much of it is actually great... Many audiophiles also are biased against chi-fi in general. Looking at some measurements, I can tell that the GSXM is closer to the A90 than the Burson (see links below). Assuming the A90 is the super analytical one that add no color whatsoever, the Burson clearly adds colors throughout the FR range while the GSXM only does it in a few locations. I ll continue to think about if it makes sense to get a GSXM to try to see how I would like it... obviously not a cheap decision so will think more.
> 
> GSXM
> Burson 3xp
> A90



Someone already mentioned it, but buying it used is probably best. I got mine that way. 

I don’t know enough about chi fi stuff to comment. It seems like the A90 is the king of all chi fi amps though so I’m considering getting one used just to test it. Even audiophiles who say they don’t like chi fi, say the A90 is an exception. I’ll probably buy a used A90 for comparison. The only topping amp I’ve heard so far was in a DX3 Pro+ and it wasn’t good. I’m guessing the A90 is head and shoulders over one of their most entry level amps though. Always keeping an open mind here.


----------



## vonBaron

Slim1970 said:


> Buy a used GS-X Mini and save a few dollars. I bought the GS-X MK2 after being somewhat let down by the Burson Soloist 3XP and Conductor 3X Reference. I find the GS-X series a step in performance and tone.


Burson 3X was very disappointing for me too.


----------



## Slim1970

vonBaron said:


> Burson 3X was very disappointing for me too.


I really want to hear the Vilectric V550 or V590. I think they may have the sound I'm looking for.


----------



## headband

Slim1970 said:


> I really want to hear the Vilectric V550 or V590. I think they may have the sound I'm looking for.


Would you ever sell the chord stuff and get the WA33? I’ve heard it’s pretty amazing.


----------



## Slim1970

headband said:


> Would you ever sell the chord stuff and get the WA33? I’ve heard it’s pretty amazing.


Even if you get the WA33, you'll still need a DAC. I'm a fan of the Chord sound. From what I gather Chord DAC's make a nice pairing with the WA33.


----------



## alekc

vonBaron said:


> Burson 3X was very disappointing for me too.


Same here while I never had Mini, Soloist 3X Performance has broke volume control (unless you are using a remote) and IMHO is acceptable only in power amp mode. So far I've found only one track that sounds exceptional with Soloist comparing to all other amps I have: Getaway by Pearl Jam. Never had time nor will to do opamps rolling. However I know that GS-X Mini is one of those amps I want I will probably have one day eventually.


----------



## SlothRock

Since we’re doing comparisons in coloring sound, has anyone here heard the Ferrum OOR with or without HYPSOS? The golden sound measurements look really good on it.

Seems similar to GSX mini where it has slight coloration but otherwise very low noise and excellent performance:

https://goldensound.audio/2021/10/27/ferrum-oor-and-hypsos-measurements/

Seems like a good one to compare to GSX mini where both seem to be going for neutral with a hint of color


----------



## pataburd

Wanted to ask how the GS-X mini does with HiFiMan Ananda and/or Arya(?).
Thankee!


----------



## shafat777

pataburd said:


> Wanted to ask how the GS-X mini does with HiFiMan Ananda and/or Arya(?).
> Thankee!


Not sure if its gonna help, but I run my HekSE with my gsx-mini and it sounds wonderful. Its actually my preferred amp over the MJ2 (cap modded). The mini adds a hint of warmth to the overall sound and low end is ever so tighter (compared to the MJ2). It also creates a more holographic soundstage, IMO.


----------



## pataburd

Thank you.


----------



## headband

pataburd said:


> Wanted to ask how the GS-X mini does with HiFiMan Ananda and/or Arya(?).
> Thankee!


GS-X Mini and the Arya V3 2021, I think it leans a bit too dry, clinical and 'intense' for extended listening IMO.  The staging/depth, separation is increased, mids are more forward.  good for dynamic tracks and critical listening.


----------



## adeadcrab

headband said:


> GS-X Mini and the Arya V3 2021, I think it leans a bit too dry, clinical and 'intense' for extended listening IMO.  The staging/depth, separation is increased, mids are more forward.  good for dynamic tracks and critical listening.


Should give Soloist preamp out to the GSX-Mini -> Arya and report back


----------



## pompon

After few month with the GS-X, I was using my HD650 with the stock cable because I did't had the xlr 4 pins for my Equinox HD650 cable (2x3 pins).
Today, friend installed the XLR 4 pins and go from SE stock cable to XLR Equinox cable ... WOWOWOWOWOWOW!

BIG difference in sound using another headphone cable and combined with XLR operation it's fantastic.

Smooter, wider, more headroom, bass go lower !


----------



## pompon

I wired my 2 x 3 pins xlr in 4 pins this manner ...


----------



## chesebert

pompon said:


> After few month with the GS-X, I was using my HD650 with the stock cable because I did't had the xlr 4 pins for my Equinox HD650 cable (2x3 pins).
> Today, friend installed the XLR 4 pins and go from SE stock cable to XLR Equinox cable ... WOWOWOWOWOWOW!
> 
> BIG difference in sound using another headphone cable and combined with XLR operation it's fantastic.
> ...


Could I send my Equinox SE cable to your friend for balanced upgrade? PM me if possible. Thanks!


----------



## headband

adeadcrab said:


> Should give Soloist preamp out to the GSX-Mini -> Arya and report back


This didn't turn out to be a good chain.  Sounded like a Soloist that was a bit less dynamic?  Oh well, now I know.


----------



## seadog123

Is this amp a good match for Focal Utopia ? It’s this or I can get a good deal on the Focal Arche.


----------



## obzilla (Jun 4, 2022)

Just got one used. With an Abyss Diana v2, this amp absolutely SLAPS. Markedly so over the THX789 it's replacing.
Just gotta buy a red face plate now.


----------



## adeadcrab

headband said:


> This didn't turn out to be a good chain.  Sounded like a Soloist that was a bit less dynamic?  Oh well, now I know.


that makes sense, the GSX-Mini takes on the warm tonality of the Soloist. It should have been a wider sounding Soloist imo, oh well. I don't have either so happy to hear your report!


----------



## obzilla

Are GS-X mini owners leaving them on perpetually or turning off when not in use?


----------



## pataburd

Q and A on the Headamp website recommends turning the amp off when not in use.


----------



## obzilla

pataburd said:


> Q and A on the Headamp website recommends turning the amp off when not in use.


Thank you!


----------



## masabueno

Is it possible to use the two headphone outputs together, safely, on the GS-X Mini?


----------



## chesebert (Jun 13, 2022)

pataburd said:


> Q and A on the Headamp website recommends turning the amp off when not in use.


You leave SS gear on 24-7 if you can afford the electricity bill. Greatest damage to SS devices occur when they first get powered on.



masabueno said:


> Is it possible to use the two headphone outputs together, safely, on the GS-X Mini?


Yes but with decreased quality (YYMV depending on the cans).


----------



## obzilla

Just got the satin red hardware inform Headamp, not sure, kinda liking the two tone. Might keep the black knob and fasteners on there.


----------



## incredulousity

obzilla said:


> Just got the satin red hardware inform Headamp, not sure, kinda liking the two tone. Might keep the black knob and fasteners on there.


Headamp is not answering my message about wanting to buy a different faceplate/knob set (through their web form). Does anyone have an email of someone there to ask?

Or does anyone want to trade for my gloss black, with something satin and more interesting?


----------



## obzilla

tried calling and leaving your name and number?


----------



## incredulousity

obzilla said:


> tried calling and leaving your name and number?


No. Good suggestion, though. Thanks, and I will try that.


----------



## Zaek

Guys, any dac recommendation that has good synergy with GSX-mini?


----------



## chesebert

Zaek said:


> Guys, any dac recommendation that has good synergy with GSX-mini?


Sure. MSB Select or Linn Klimax Organik works well.


----------



## thehutch

Zaek said:


> Guys, any dac recommendation that has good synergy with GSX-mini?


BorderPatrol DAC


----------



## Melting735

I tried ares II and Pontus II. They both sounded good with 
Mini. I think ares is probably one of the best for the money, while Pontus is a level above if you can afford it.


----------



## fanteskiller

Zaek said:


> Guys, any dac recommendation that has good synergy with GSX-mini?


Holo Audio May Dac L2


----------



## obzilla

Bifrost 2 works great with it if you're not looking to dole out a mortgage payment on a DAC.


----------



## thehutch

Zaek said:


> Guys, any dac recommendation that has good synergy with GSX-mini?


Also Dangerous Music Convert-2. Slam city.


----------



## Zaek

Thanks guys for the suggestion. Was interested in Holo May, but there are no local reseller in my country (SG). Probably will go audition the rest. Thanks!


----------



## fanteskiller

Zaek said:


> Thanks guys for the suggestion. Was interested in Holo May, but there are no local reseller in my country (SG). Probably will go audition the rest. Thanks!


May L2 is a great dac. You will love it.


----------



## nepherte

Zaek said:


> Thanks guys for the suggestion. Was interested in Holo May, but there are no local reseller in my country (SG). Probably will go audition the rest. Thanks!


Plenty of folks in Singapore that have the Holo May. You might want to check some local fora and reach out if someone's willing to invite you over in exchange for a beer (or whatevere floats your boat)


----------



## Zaek (Jul 23, 2022)

Tried hifiman susvara today at a local hifi shop. Was blown away and really wanted to get this headphone in near future.

Would like to know if any folks here using Susvara with gsx mini? Enough juice for it to sound decent or need to get another amp?


----------



## cats4cans

Okay, you guys sold me on the GS-X mini. I just finished reading the thread, but had already placed an order about halfway through. Given all the mentions of delays and the agony of waiting I was surprised to get a ship notice within 12 hours of placing my order. I hope I’m not being deprived of the full experience.

Insomnia is dangerous. I stay up too late listening to music and reading about gear and before you know it I’m committed to eating mostly instant noodles to rectify the budget I’ve just blown. New headphones coming as well. I think my speaker system is going to get jealous soon.


----------



## obzilla

cats4cans said:


> Okay, you guys sold me on the GS-X mini. I just finished reading the thread, but had already placed an order about halfway through. Given all the mentions of delays and the agony of waiting I was surprised to get a ship notice within 12 hours of placing my order. I hope I’m not being deprived of the full experience.
> 
> Insomnia is dangerous. I stay up too late listening to music and reading about gear and before you know it I’m committed to eating mostly instant noodles to rectify the budget I’ve just blown. New headphones coming as well. I think my speaker system is going to get jealous soon.



youre getting a hand crafted piece of audiophilia that will power anything short of a pair of Russian subs. Looks as good as it sounds, definitely worth a stint on the noodle diet if that’s what’s required! What color and options did you wind up with?


----------



## cats4cans

obzilla said:


> youre getting a hand crafted piece of audiophilia that will power anything short of a pair of Russian subs. Looks as good as it sounds, definitely worth a stint on the noodle diet if that’s what’s required! What color and options did you wind up with?


I went with the satin red and the ALPS pot. My anecdotal and potentially flawed recollection of the thread was that I saw more people regret NOT making the bolder color choice. It may stand out on my equipment rack against the ever so common basic black, since I don't have a separate headphone station yet, but that's okay. Even though I'm a remote control addict and plan to use source volume adjustment for fine tuning, I thought the 24 step attenuator might limit future use cases. It's hard to pay more for an option you aren't convinced will be an actual benefit to you.

I even bought a new 15' balanced cable for my Aeolus (with a 1/4" adapter so I can use it now). This may have influenced my choice to pickup the LCD-X as well since I can use the same cable. I'm still in the I want to try everything and compare it stage, but I keep skipping a lot of steps along the way. Gets expensive real quick this way.


----------



## obzilla

cats4cans said:


> Gets expensive real quick this way.



Ain’t that gods own truth 🤣.

 I’ve got red satin as well. Looks great on a rack or desk. Really pops and isn’t a fingerprint magnet.


----------



## shafat777

Tubewin said:


> Good to know that the VC's will pair well. So, what about the Stellia and low impedance headphones in general?


I run my LCD-5, LCD-X 2021, He1000SE and they all sound right. Its such a transparent amp, you ll hear your music the way its recorded, no coloring. The Mini also has plenty of power to almost any headphone on the market.


----------



## jonathan c

When I owned GSX-mini (sold to begin my adventures in the continent of Tubea…), an absolute sonic wonder to behold was the match with Rosson RAD-0 ‘planars’ 😳😄.


----------



## cats4cans

jonathan c said:


> When I owned GSX-mini (sold to begin my adventures in the continent of Tubea…), an absolute sonic wonder to behold was the match with Rosson RAD-0 ‘planars’ 😳😄.


I haven’t had my GS-X mini very long yet, but I don’t understand how you ever let it go. Of course I only have 2 amps so far, but I think they’re both the kind you keep forever. Everyone thinks this at some point, right?


----------



## jonathan c

cats4cans said:


> I haven’t had my GS-X mini very long yet, but I don’t understand how you ever let it go. Of course I only have 2 amps so far, but I think they’re both the kind you keep forever. Everyone thinks this at some point, right?


The allure and sound of tubes can do this…🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Astral Abyss

jonathan c said:


> The allure and sound of tubes can do this…🤷🏻‍♂️


Why not both?


----------



## shafat777

If anyone wants to use balanced xlr input with their beloved GSX-Mini, i highly recommend AudioEnvy cables. I am running their flagship O'nestian XLR cables and they sound wondeful. Priced very reasonably and the sq is amazingly crisp and clean with great soundstage. Highly recommended. 

https://audioenvy.com/product/monitor/onestian-g10-pair/


----------



## jonathan c

Astral Abyss said:


> Why not both?


One cannot serve two masters…(or mistresses 🤣🤣)…


----------



## cats4cans

jonathan c said:


> One cannot serve two masters…(or mistresses 🤣🤣)…


Since I pay for the electricity, and bring them life (so to speak), I consider myself their master. I like to bend solid state and tubes both to my will, at my whim, as I please, depending on my mood, and the weather. These are amps we’re talking about, not cats.


----------



## Powermankw

jonathan c said:


> The allure and sound of tubes can do this…🤷🏻‍♂️


That is exactly why I sold mine. The GSX mini is a fantastic solid state amp, and if I stayed with SS, I would have stayed with The GSX... but now I know tubes. Best decision I have made so far. But nothing compares. Again, for SS, the GSX is fantastic. I had a much improved low end, great clarity, great dynamics and resolution. The features/operation was really good as well as being good looking. All the hallmarks of great SS, but I have that with my tube amp, and all the added awesomeness of tubes.


----------



## tameral (Aug 20, 2022)

I read elsewhere that the GSX-mini is optimized for a high impedance load and not ideal for sensitive headphones...is that true?

(EDIT: for example - the ABYSS website sells these and says "Works well with low to medium sensitivity planer and dynamic headphones, with plenty of gain for high impedance designs."

I'm looking to upgrade my Jotunheim 2 perhaps to this, but want to make sure its a great match / upgrade for all my headphones - including my 2021 LCD-X.  (I also have Atticus, 6xx and 8xx).

I've searched this thread but not been able to find much on this except a post on ASR which says this also.  Any feedback would be great.


----------



## thehutch

tameral said:


> I read elsewhere that the GSX-mini is optimized for a high impedance load and not ideal for sensitive headphones...is that true?
> 
> I'm looking to upgrade my Jotunheim 2 perhaps to this, but want to make sure its a great match / upgrade for all my headphones - including my 2021 LCD-X.  (I also have Atticus, 6xx and 8xx).
> 
> I've searched this thread but not been able to find much on this.  Any feedback would be great.


It does perfectly fine with sensitive headphones. It’s IEMs where you’ll have problems. Focal Stellia (106dB sensitivity, 35 ohms) did wonderfully on the GS-X. The low gain setting does not sound as good as high gain, so you’ll be limited on volume adjustments (especially if you get the stepped attenuator).


----------



## tamleo (Aug 19, 2022)

tameral said:


> I read elsewhere that the GSX-mini is optimized for a high impedance load and not ideal for sensitive headphones...is that true?
> 
> I'm looking to upgrade my Jotunheim 2 perhaps to this, but want to make sure its a great match / upgrade for all my headphones - including my 2021 LCD-X.  (I also have Atticus, 6xx and 8xx).
> 
> I've searched this thread but not been able to find much on this.  Any feedback would be great.


Mistakes in posting. Deleted


----------



## rmsanger

curious has there been any updates on the CFA3 model coming through for headamp?  I had heard prior rumors of it being a 2023 release but wasn't sure if there has been any movement on this topic?


----------



## thehutch

rmsanger said:


> curious has there been any updates on the CFA3 model coming through for headamp?  I had heard prior rumors of it being a 2023 release but wasn't sure if there has been any movement on this topic?



This is last thing I saw Justin say about it (from March). Was in response to someone who said they’d talked to him before buying a Mini was informed Headamp would not be putting out any new amps this year:



justin w. said:


> Even if we were working on something for 'this year' everyone knows that means it would really be next year or after that so nothing to worry about here. We typically keep our amp models for about 10 years, with price increases along the way when necessary.


----------



## rmsanger

thehutch said:


> This is last thing I saw Justin say about it (from March). Was in response to someone who said they’d talked to him before buying a Mini was informed Headamp would not be putting out any new amps this year:


k, thanks so 2023 at earliest... I can continue saving


----------



## Currawong

tameral said:


> I'm looking to upgrade my Jotunheim 2 perhaps to this, but want to make sure its a great match / upgrade for all my headphones - including my 2021 LCD-X.  (I also have Atticus, 6xx and 8xx).


If you're looking for a more resolving Jot 2, you're on the mark here I reckon.


----------



## thehutch

Currawong said:


> If you're looking for a more resolving Jot 2, you're on the mark here I reckon.


Agree with this. Was able to A/B the Mini and Jot 2, along with a ton of other amps, at @Relaxasaurus’ house. I was impressed with the Jot 2 but Mini was clearly a big step up.


----------



## planar shill (Aug 31, 2022)

thehutch said:


> Agree with this. Was able to A/B the Mini and Jot 2, along with a ton of other amps, at @Relaxasaurus’ house. I was impressed with the Jot 2 but Mini was clearly a big step up.


What exactly is different between them? I watched Golden Sound's review of the GS-X Mini and I got the impression that the GS-X wasn't particularly resolving. Something about the mids being smoothed over a bit too.
I have a Jot-A and a GS-X mini (for a very short period of time), so I can't compare them. lol


----------



## tameral (Sep 3, 2022)

If anyone has any experience in using the GSX-mini with the HE-6 or HE-6se - I'd appreciate the feedback.


----------



## planar shill

I'm pretty sure the Jot 2 is enough for the HE-6. It is like 8 watts or something.


----------



## Alenotta

I'm considering a GSX-Mini. I like a thicker punchy sound, but really value detail. I'm currently using a cap modded Liquid Platinum. Wondering if anyone has used both amps or has any opinions on if the mini would be the right amp for someone who appreciates euphonic tunings, but also likes the authority of solid state. I don't know if it would sound less meaty than the LP in any way.


----------



## thehutch

Alenotta said:


> I'm considering a GSX-Mini. I like a thicker punchy sound, but really value detail. I'm currently using a cap modded Liquid Platinum. Wondering if anyone has used both amps or has any opinions on if the mini would be the right amp for someone who appreciates euphonic tunings, but also likes the authority of solid state. I don't know if it would sound less meaty than the LP in any way.


I have not heard cap modded Liquid Platinum, but the GS-X Mini is a far superior amp to the stock LP. Mini isn’t the final word on detail, but I’d be very surprised to learn the cap modded LP even comes close.


----------



## malocadi

Alenotta said:


> I'm considering a GSX-Mini. I like a thicker punchy sound, but really value detail. I'm currently using a cap modded Liquid Platinum. Wondering if anyone has used both amps or has any opinions on if the mini would be the right amp for someone who appreciates euphonic tunings, but also likes the authority of solid state. I don't know if it would sound less meaty than the LP in any way.


I actually went from a modded LP to GSX mini myself. The GSX is a solid device. It's a lot more neutral sounding than the LP with Elna caps, stock tubes. I also went back to solid state because I found the bass a bit too much, I too prefer the sound of solid state. The GSX was driving my LCD4s at the time. You won't be disappointed. 

Still using my GSX today as a speaker preamp complimented with a Bifrost 2 and I still enjoy using it.


----------



## gonintendo

Alenotta said:


> I'm considering a GSX-Mini. I like a thicker punchy sound, but really value detail. I'm currently using a cap modded Liquid Platinum. Wondering if anyone has used both amps or has any opinions on if the mini would be the right amp for someone who appreciates euphonic tunings, but also likes the authority of solid state. I don't know if it would sound less meaty than the LP in any way.


I wouldn't describe the mini as meaty, IMO it's actually a bit soft in the lowest registers


----------



## gonintendo

When I a/bed against the soloist 3xp, the soloist was much punchier, but the mini had better timbre and micro detail


----------



## commtrd

My mini has many thousands of hours listening time logged; plenty details, timbre very natural sounding to my ears, super punchy and hard-hitting in lowest registers when selection calls for it, really everything good except for -possibly- the sound staging, but my main headphone is LCD4z, cans that are acknowledged to have limited staging so hard to definitively say on that one for sure. Overall super happy with my mini.


----------



## Spektrograf

Alenotta said:


> I'm considering a GSX-Mini. I like a thicker punchy sound, but really value detail. I'm currently using a cap modded Liquid Platinum. Wondering if anyone has used both amps or has any opinions on if the mini would be the right amp for someone who appreciates euphonic tunings, but also likes the authority of solid state. I don't know if it would sound less meaty than the LP in any way.


Just focusing on your words of "thick" and "euphonic", and recalling a bit of the times I've heard an LP, I don't think the GSX line (mini or mk2) does either. I think from the SS world, perhaps Violectric v28x (used), or perhaps its replacement the v550 (which I haven't heard) _might_ _lean_ towards those terms, but I haven't personally come across any SS amp that does "thick" or "euphonic" in a way that a tube amp might do. I wonder if any of Schiit's hybrid amp might do the trick? I don't have any personal experience with their ha's though.


----------



## kumar402

Well Enleum 23r is known to be thick and Euphonic but are expensive.


----------



## raps1514

I hear good things about the mini helping with "dynamics" on the DCA Stealth. Wondering how the mini might compare in this regard with the Ferrum OOR + PSU?


----------



## raps1514 (Oct 3, 2022)

For those looking at DAC pairings: I heard the mini with the Mytek Liberty DAC II at CanJam Socal and was very impressed. Wondering if others agree!


----------



## commtrd

My next intended dac is the Holo May KTE. Prolly next amp will be a Wells Audio not sure which one but neither likely to happen any time soon unfortunately.


----------



## paradoxper

Alenotta said:


> I'm considering a GSX-Mini. I like a thicker punchy sound, but really value detail. I'm currently using a cap modded Liquid Platinum. Wondering if anyone has used both amps or has any opinions on if the mini would be the right amp for someone who appreciates euphonic tunings, but also likes the authority of solid state. I don't know if it would sound less meaty than the LP in any way.


You might consider a tube pre for real flexibility to provide more density without losing much. Although you will scale much further than either those amps can provide.

I don't know what your budget is, or how obsessed you are, however, you should look into the ECP Copenhagen which is the best of a tube pre > solid state amp world.


----------



## Alenotta

Thanks for all the responses! Yeah I tend to like a warmer sound, but I don't like when the detail is hidden in the mix. Maybe I need to find a mini to test.


----------



## K3cT

gonintendo said:


> I wouldn't describe the mini as meaty, IMO it's actually a bit soft in the lowest registers



I can see this. You need to go with the MK2 if you want a true muscular sound.


----------



## K3cT

raps1514 said:


> I hear good things about the mini helping with "dynamics" on the DCA Stealth. Wondering how the mini might compare in this regard with the Ferrum OOR + PSU?



I compared the OOR + Hypsos with the MK2 before. I think the OOR is tuned a little differently than the HeadAmp stuff, it's a bit sweet sounding with excellent resolution and zippy transient but it kinda suffers in the dynamics area and soundstage is a bit 2 dimensional. The leading attack is a bit soft with the OOR + Hypsos.


----------



## alekc

raps1514 said:


> For those looking at DAC pairings: I heard the mini with the Mytek Liberty DAC II at CanJam Socal and was very impressed. Wondering if others agree!


@raps1514 Interesting indeed. I would be afraid it would be a bit dry and soundstage would be a bit narrow? What cans have you used with it?


----------



## raps1514

alekc said:


> @raps1514 Interesting indeed. I would be afraid it would be a bit dry and soundstage would be a bit narrow? What cans have you used with it?



I recall a punchy, dynamic and transparent sound on the DCA Stealth. Didn't listen closely enough in the time allotted for soundstage, but I suppose that quality did not immediately jump out at me.


----------



## ksorota

Alenotta said:


> Thanks for all the responses! Yeah I tend to like a warmer sound, but I don't like when the detail is hidden in the mix. Maybe I need to find a mini to test.


I tell you what,  I sold my GSX-mini after comparing it to the Modded LP and a JAR600.  The synergy was phantastic and the mini just didnt provide the same level of seductive allure that the LP provided.  Every time I try to get away from tubes, they pull me back in.  

I am on this thread since i am considering another GSX-mini to try out with a tube DAC...maybe it would be the right combo for the JAR600!?!?!


----------



## jonathan c

ksorota said:


> I tell you what,  I sold my GSX-mini after comparing it to the Modded LP and a JAR600.  The synergy was phantastic and the mini just didnt provide the same level of seductive allure that the LP provided.  Every time I try to get away from tubes, they pull me back in.
> 
> I am on this thread since i am considering another GSX-mini to try out with a tube DAC...maybe it would be the right combo for the JAR600!?!?!


What about, say, a Yaqin SD-CD3 tube buffer (unity gain with 6SN7s) between DAC and GSX-mini? 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## thehutch

ksorota said:


> I tell you what,  I sold my GSX-mini after comparing it to the Modded LP and a JAR600.  The synergy was phantastic and the mini just didnt provide the same level of seductive allure that the LP provided.  Every time I try to get away from tubes, they pull me back in.
> 
> I am on this thread since i am considering another GSX-mini to try out with a tube DAC...maybe it would be the right combo for the JAR600!?!?!


Mini sounds excellent with BorderPatrol SEi.


----------



## Slim1970

ksorota said:


> I tell you what,  I sold my GSX-mini after comparing it to the Modded LP and a JAR600.  The synergy was phantastic and the mini just didnt provide the same level of seductive allure that the LP provided.  Every time I try to get away from tubes, they pull me back in.
> 
> I am on this thread since i am considering another GSX-mini to try out with a tube DAC...maybe it would be the right combo for the JAR600!?!?!


Hey there my friend. What amp are you using now?


----------



## ksorota

Slim1970 said:


> Hey there my friend. What amp are you using now?


Hey, been a while hasn't it! 

I have paired back quite a bit on amps.  I have an LP kicking around that needs to be fixed, but most of my current listening is through a Vali 2 or a Pass Clone amp.  The two reasons I cut back were that I wanted to get a new Mirrorless camera, and also I heard the Nitsch Piety and was shocked at how good it sounded.  The ship date has been pushed back a few months, so now waiting on that.  In the meantime, exploring some other options, but really haven't had much time to sit back and relax with some music! 

Im very tempted by the GSX-mini in the classifieds that has the attenuator bypass...but also wished it was done a little more elegantly! I use an AVC for volume control already.  The AVC is one upgrade that I am not sure I can go back from! 

How have you been?


----------



## Slim1970

ksorota said:


> Hey, been a while hasn't it!
> 
> I have paired back quite a bit on amps.  I have an LP kicking around that needs to be fixed, but most of my current listening is through a Vali 2 or a Pass Clone amp.  The two reasons I cut back were that I wanted to get a new Mirrorless camera, and also I heard the Nitsch Piety and was shocked at how good it sounded.  The ship date has been pushed back a few months, so now waiting on that.  In the meantime, exploring some other options, but really haven't had much time to sit back and relax with some music!
> 
> ...


Yes, it has been. I've been good and busy tweaking my system. If you look at my current gear list, you'll notice I've changed my lineup a lot since the days of the LP. I've even sold my GS-X Mk2 in favor of a Trafomatic Head 2. Like you, I think some tube flavor is needed to satisfy my sound preferences. 

I see you're dabbling into another hobby with the photography interest, nice! 

Work, has greatly influenced my listening habits. I've toyed with the idea of selling it all after years of system building and gear tryouts. I can say, I'm finally happy with where I am at. I've thought about adding a GS-X Mini to my stable. I like the slightly warm tilt it has on the sound. I could use the Head 2 as a pre-amp for it. I'm sure the combo would be stellar. I'm not sure what other mods I could add to it to improve the sound, but I'm sure you have some ideas since you're looking into the amp again.


----------



## betula (Nov 11, 2022)

The GSX Mini has turned out to be a great match with my preference. I love an organic and natural sound, but I also love tight control, detail, resolution and impact.

The GSX Mini is a lot more neutral than I was expecting. I thought it will be warmer based on the reviews. Paired with an R2R DAC however to me it seems to be a sweet combo. Resolution, control impact and clarity in spades; even versus the Soloist 3XP or iFi Pro iCan. All of these amps are great, and most people would be happy with any of them.

To me the GSX Mini wins. The Soloist 3XP has a lovely analogue tone, but it is a bit lean and thin. The Pro iCan is thicker and warmer but bass and treble are not as refined, detailed and controlled as they can be.
The Mini is more neutral and better resolving than the iFi and thicker sounding than the Soloist 3XP with better body/texture. The GSX is still just a little bit warm, like the Soloist, but it has a lot better texture and more substantial body. The iCan is even thicker and warmer sounding but loses out on refinement and details in bass and treble.

The Mini is excellent value for sound proposition even in 2022.

Fluidity and refinement put it in a higher league compared to the Soloist or iCan.


----------



## EMINENT

The GSX mini was a great performer and I loved it for it's simplicity.
The Pro iCan Signature is just as good with a couple added features and loved the remote. I'd recommend both easily.


----------



## betula

I know, stacking anything on the Mini is not ok in general, but there must be a minimum gap it needs on the top to breathe. Is it 2cm? 5cm? 10cm? (1 inch, 2 inches or 4 inches?) Assuming the sides and the back are not covered by shelving or anything.


----------



## thehutch

betula said:


> I know, stacking anything on the Mini is not ok in general, but there must be a minimum gap it needs on the top to breathe. Is it 2cm? 5cm? 10cm? (1 inch, 2 inches or 4 inches?) Assuming the sides and the back are not covered by shelving or anything.


I have about 2.5cm between the top of my Mini and shelf above it on my desk. Seems to do OK.


----------



## betula

thehutch said:


> I have about 2.5cm between the top of my Mini and shelf above it on my desk. Seems to do OK.


I have 2.5cm as well but to me it doesn't seem to be enough. The Mini gets significantly hotter to the touch than without anything on the top of it. I know, class-A runs hot, I had a few class-A amps and I am not worried about normal operational temperature, but I think the Mini needs more than 2.5cm gap. By touch there must be at least 10 degrees Celsius difference. (I have rearranged my setup.)  

On another note, do some Mini owners leave the amp on for days or weeks at a time? Some say, for longevity it is better to have it on and hot for long time than it is to switch on and off every day which leads to frequent expansion/contraction of inner parts. Any thoughts?


----------



## thehutch

betula said:


> I have 2.5cm as well but to me it doesn't seem to be enough. The Mini gets significantly hotter to the touch than without anything on the top of it. I know, class-A runs hot, I had a few class-A amps and I am not worried about normal operational temperature, but I think the Mini needs more than 2.5cm gap. By touch there must be at least 10 degrees Celsius difference. (I have rearranged my setup.)
> 
> On another note, do some Mini owners leave the amp on for days or weeks at a time? Some say, for longevity it is better to have it on and hot for long time than it is to switch on and off every day which leads to frequent expansion/contraction of inner parts. Any thoughts?


I turn mine off and on each day, sometimes a few times in a day. But I’d be interested to hear what others do. I just did the math, and looks like leaving it on all the time would cost me $3.17 to $3.80 USD per month for electricity, based on 25-30 watt power consumption listed on HeadAmp site.


----------



## cats4cans

I had heard about issues stacking it with other hot gear, but had considered putting a switch box or something non powered on top to save space. Probably not a good idea from the previous posts. It has several inches clear above it now which is why I even considered it. I don’t use mine every day, but i do leave it on the days I do.


----------



## justin w.

betula said:


> On another note, do some Mini owners leave the amp on for days or weeks at a time? Some say, for longevity it is better to have it on and hot for long time than it is to switch on and off every day which leads to frequent expansion/contraction of inner parts. Any thoughts?


I can tell you that in 3-4 years of the GS-X mini I have not seen anything come back here with any indication of overheating


----------



## betula

justin w. said:


> I can tell you that in 3-4 years of the GS-X mini I have not seen anything come back here with any indication of overheating


That question was not related to overheating. It was related to the _frequency_ of heating up to normal operation temperature and then cooling down to room temperature.


----------



## ansel1

I picked up a GSX mini on the used market for a good price.  I was upgrading from a Jot1.  I was skeptical I would hear much difference, as I don't think I have a very discerning ear.  But I had become suspicious that the Jot1 was holding my chain back, and the mini had a great rep.

I was really shocked what a difference it made.  I had always thought the Jot was pretty good, but the mini was very clearly much better, in many regards.  It was obviously more detailed, which really surprised me.  I don't have any experience in this tier of equipment, and I just didn't even know there was all this additional detail there to be heard.  Like, the first time you get reading glasses and realize what you were missing.

It tone was also just better.  It was livelier (better treble or upper mids I think), clearer, better imaging, more fun, and more depth.  I have an HD6xx, which honestly collected dust for years because it was so veiled sounding on the Jot.  I finally got a tube amp, and fell in love with the 6xx.  On tubes, it became a daily driver.  But I figured, the 6xx just doesn't work on SS I guess...but it sounds great on the mini.  The mini lifted that veil, and brought back some of the depth the 6xx has on tubes.  

Anyway, it was a really pleasant surprise to find out just how much of a difference the amp quality makes.  

Oh, and the volume pot is nice, the potentiometer one.  It's solid, smooth, with a good resistance.  I was at a CanJam and played with a bunch of amps.  I sort of figured that most well-regarded SS amps in the same price range as the mini would be good enough for me, so I'd just get the first one that looked good, was a good deal, *and had a nice-feeling volume knob*.  The DCS Lina took the cake here, but I liked the mini's more than the Oor's and the phonitor's.  And the EF400's.  Burson didn't have quite enough resistance, and the scaling (like, degrees of turn per dB) was ridiculous.   Didn't see a violectric to play with.


----------



## justin w.

ansel1 said:


> Oh, and the volume pot is nice, the potentiometer one.  It's solid, smooth, with a good resistance.  I was at a CanJam and played with a bunch of amps.  I sort of figured that most well-regarded SS amps in the same price range as the mini would be good enough for me, so I'd just get the first one that looked good, was a good deal, *and had a nice-feeling volume knob*.  The DCS Lina took the cake here, but I liked the mini's more than the Oor's and the phonitor's.  And the EF400's.  Burson didn't have quite enough resistance, and the scaling (like, degrees of turn per dB) was ridiculous.   Didn't see a violectric to play with.


this type of stuff is very important to us, and we pay a lot of attention to it. not something that shows up in photos. doing it so that the experience stays consistent across a huge range of headphones can be a difficult balancing act


----------



## betula

ansel1 said:


> Oh, and the volume pot is nice, the potentiometer one.  It's solid, smooth, with a good resistance.  I was at a CanJam and played with a bunch of amps.  I sort of figured that most well-regarded SS amps in the same price range as the mini would be good enough for me, so I'd just get the first one that looked good, was a good deal, *and had a nice-feeling volume knob*.  The DCS Lina took the cake here, but I liked the mini's more than the Oor's and the phonitor's.  And the EF400's.  Burson didn't have quite enough resistance, and the scaling (like, degrees of turn per dB) was ridiculous.   Didn't see a violectric to play with.


I agree on the volume pot (potentiometer). Probably the nicest I owned as well. Firm, not flimsy, smooth but with perfect level of resistance. It is so important when it comes to the general impression of quality, and it is overlooked by quite a few other manufacturers. Good car manufacturers recognised the same with door handles. The first (and most frequent) physical interaction with the product has to give a good impression.


----------



## cats4cans

ansel1 said:


> I picked up a GSX mini on the used market for a good price. I was upgrading from a Jot1. I was skeptical I would hear much difference, as I don't think I have a very discerning ear. But I had become suspicious that the Jot1 was holding my chain back, and the mini had a great rep.
> 
> I was really shocked what a difference it made. I had always thought the Jot was pretty good, but the mini was very clearly much better, in many regards. It was obviously more detailed, which really surprised me. I don't have any experience in this tier of equipment, and I just didn't even know there was all this additional detail there to be heard. Like, the first time you get reading glasses and realize what you were missing.


Sometimes I feel like I missed out by jumping right to the GS-X Mini. I don’t think I have any reason to ever buy another SS amp. Hybrids and tube amps are still on the table though. Gotta get one of each type.


----------



## Spektrograf

ansel1 said:


> I picked up a GSX mini on the used market for a good price.  I was upgrading from a Jot1.  I was skeptical I would hear much difference, as I don't think I have a very discerning ear.  But I had become suspicious that the Jot1 was holding my chain back, and the mini had a great rep.



Congrats on making the jump, and glad it was a worthwhile one enough that you really enjoy the difference!

The GSX amps definitely are magical with the HD6-- series headphones. I never thought an SS amp would replace my Eddie Current Zana Deux OTL tube amp that Craig designed using the HD600, but my GSX Mk II matches it—and perhaps betters it in some areas while drawing less power and generating less heat. It gets far more playtime than my ZD…esp. in the summer.


----------



## Sound Eq

will headamp release a new amp soon


----------



## ThanatosVI

Sound Eq said:


> will headamp release a new amp soon


Their DHT Electrostat Flagship.


----------



## ScornDefeat

Does anybody know the cost associated with ordering an alternate faceplate from Headamp?

My unit is polished red, but satin red would more perfectly fit into the motif of the rest of my desktop.


----------



## shafat777

ScornDefeat said:


> Does anybody know the cost associated with ordering an alternate faceplate from Headamp?
> 
> My unit is polished red, but satin red would more perfectly fit into the motif of the rest of my desktop.


I believe it cost me around $120-$150 for a faceplate.


----------



## cats4cans

shafat777 said:


> I believe it cost me around $120-$150 for a faceplate.


Tempting to get a few to match your mood, headphones, rack, or outfit.


----------



## ScornDefeat

shafat777 said:


> I believe it cost me around $120-$150 for a faceplate.



Thanks! I figured it would be in that range.


----------



## incredulousity

ScornDefeat said:


> Thanks! I figured it would be in that range.


I tried to request a color change faceplate, and they never even answered my emails. 

Good luck!


----------



## ScornDefeat

incredulousity said:


> I tried to request a color change faceplate, and they never even answered my emails.
> 
> Good luck!



Oof, that's disappointing. I would imagine $120-150 for a faceplate is pretty lucrative business, too.

Maybe somebody out here has a spare satin red faceplate??? 🤔 🤣


----------



## thehutch

incredulousity said:


> I tried to request a color change faceplate, and they never even answered my emails.
> 
> Good luck!


Best to call Justin. Much easier to reach him that way.


----------



## thehutch

ScornDefeat said:


> Oof, that's disappointing. I would imagine $120-150 for a faceplate is pretty lucrative business, too.
> 
> Maybe somebody out here has a spare satin red faceplate??? 🤔 🤣


This may not be the case any more, but I think slow production of the faceplates (done out of house) was holding up some of their amp sales for a while. But I agree, easy opportunity to make more money after initial amp sale. Who will be the guy that collects them all?


----------



## ScornDefeat

thehutch said:


> This may not be the case any more, but I think slow production of the faceplates (done out of house) was holding up some of their amp sales for a while. But I agree, easy opportunity to make more money after initial amp sale. Who will be the guy that collects them all?



I hope I don't get addicted to Mini faceplates like I did with collecting headphones 😭🤣

FWIW, I contacted HeadAmp today and they got back to me immediately, invoiced me just as promptly. So it was a very seemless process and great customer service so far.


----------



## thehutch

ScornDefeat said:


> I hope I don't get addicted to Mini faceplates like I did with collecting headphones 😭🤣
> 
> FWIW, I contacted HeadAmp today and they got back to me immediately, invoiced me just as promptly. So it was a very seemless process and great customer service so far.



Headamp Faceplatesaholics Anonymous


----------



## LikeABell

ScornDefeat said:


> I hope I don't get addicted to Mini faceplates like I did with collecting headphones 😭🤣
> 
> FWIW, I contacted HeadAmp today and they got back to me immediately, invoiced me just as promptly. So it was a very seemless process and great customer service so far.


Great to hear!
So what was the price? Also, how will you go about replacing it? Is it a simple process?


----------



## ScornDefeat

LikeABell said:


> Great to hear!
> So what was the price? Also, how will you go about replacing it? Is it a simple process?



The price was $174 for a faceplate or $199 for the full kit which is screws, knob and faceplate. I opted for the full kit.

I don't believe there are any instructions for making the change, but I've built an amp before so I imagine it'll be fairly simple. It looks like it'll just be removing the top plate, front plate (4 screws) and re-setting the outputs, switches etc. to the faceplate.


----------



## ScornDefeat

So the Headamp CS pulled through quickly, and the shipping was equally fast. Received the faceplate kit in 2 days and changed it out today. 

The polished red and satin red are quite similar in color, just minor nuances in the finish but the satin red does match the rest of my desk a bit better. 

Swapping took me about an hour. Removal of 4 front screws, top plate, set screw for knob, washer and nut for the volume pot, and 4 screws behind the XLR output were all that was needed. Everything was simple except one of the XLR screws is in a tight spot and was a but of a PITA. That accounted for half of the process for me.

Before:










After:


----------



## EMINENT

ScornDefeat said:


> So the Headamp CS pulled through quickly, and the shipping was equally fast. Received the faceplate kit in 2 days and changed it out today.
> 
> The polished red and satin red are quite similar in color, just minor nuances in the finish but the satin red does match the rest of my desk a bit better.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the 2 closest to the board were a PITA.


----------

